#ubuntu-touch 2012-03-19
<cnd> bregma, keep going
<cnd> I can hear
<cnd> but if I drop, I'm afraid the call will drop
<dandrader> call quality is horrible
<cnd> bregma, same here :(
<cnd> hey!
<cnd> tvoss, I fixed valgrind in precise
<cnd> would that be picked up automatically?
<cnd> there were 4 grail merges
<cnd> sure
<cnd> thanks all :)
<cnd> I don't know :(
<cnd> alright, I think that's a wrap
<cnd> thanks for joining :)
<bregma> cnd, as I mentioned, I think we need to relicense utouch-evemu, utouch-frame, and utouch-grail (or dual license) because they're now linked directly with utouch-geis
<bregma> should I get a consult from Canonical legal first?
<cnd> bregma, ok, that's what I couldn't understand on the call :)
<cnd> send an email to olli
<cnd> I doubt it would be an issue
<cnd> but I don't know what the process is
<bregma> when it comes to lawyers, everything could be an issue
<bregma> I will pass the buck to Olli
<Satoris> I would imagine that Google would not like to have Chromium become GPL licensed, either.
<cnd> tvoss, will the qa instances pick up the next valgrind I uploaded to precise automatically?
<tvoss> cnd, yeah valgrind is updated on each job execution
<cnd> cool
<tvoss> cnd, I installed a precompiled gtest in a snapshot of the build/test vm's
<tvoss> as soon as everything is back online, we have test results again
<tvoss> cnd, do you know if the evemu-testing framework is able to produce xml output?
<bregma> tvoss, evemu uses the standard python unit testing framework
<tvoss> bregma, thanks
<cnd> bregma, alright, let's tackle this autofoo stuff
<cnd> here's my current thinking
<cnd> we can provide the sources for xorg-gtest in an xorg-gtest aclocal script as $XORG_GTEST_SOURCES
<cnd> it would hold the locations of xorg-gtest-all.cpp and gtest-all.cc
<cnd> we also define XORG_GTEST_CPPFLAGS, which would hold the -I flags for include locations
<cnd> we can also define $XORG_GTEST_MAIN_SOURCES as xorg-gtest_main.cpp
<cnd> and lastly XORG_GTEST_LIBS would be the list of libraries needed to link against (libX11)
<cnd> the users of xorg-gtest would then call the aclocal macro, and all the sources, flags, and libs to their tests
<cnd> oh right... now I remember why that's bad
<cnd> bregma, if you use lots of warning flags, and even worse -Werror, then when you add the gtest sources to your target it will be built with those same flags
<bregma> what's wrong with just providing a .pc file with appropriate --cflag and --libs, plus a special variable for the _main.cpp path?
<bregma> gtest is a wholly separate concern
<cnd> bregma, xorg-gtest should provide for gtest while gtest is broken, imo
<bregma> the libgtest problem can also be solved with a simple .pc file with --cflags and --libs and a special variable for the .cpp path
<cnd> bregma, we can't ship a .pc file that isn't from upstream
<bregma> that .pc file could be bundled with xorg-gtest until it makes it upstream
<bregma> as long as it has a different name
<cnd> but the xorg-gtest .pc file won't know where the gtest sources are installed
<cnd> I don't see any option other than providing an aclocal script
<bregma> really, it's completely wrong to solve the libgtest problem through the xorg-gtest package, it should be either upstream or in a separate package
<bregma> aclocal script, .pc file, it ends up as the same thing
<cnd> aclocal script would be run at package configuration time, while .pc was already run and installed
<bregma> yes, a strike against .pc files in the first place
<cnd> while it's not ideal that gtest is broken, I don't see why we shouldn't provide a macro to find it too
<bregma> the aclocal script I have in my proposed utouch-geis branch can be moved into xorg-gtest
<cnd> bregma, I think the sticky point is really the automake inclusion
<cnd> I don't see any way around telling people to copy either an automake file or a series of runes into their Makefile.am
<bregma> you have a problem with telling people to include the appriate _CFLAGS variable into their .am files?
<cnd> adding the sources to the test targets directly isn't a good solution
<cnd> it's not the CFLAGS
<cnd> it's the sources
<bregma> a single source file with a configurable path
<bregma> not unlike any other source file
<cnd> bregma, you want different CPPFLAGS
<cnd> you want to add -w to the end for external sources
<cnd> of course, that's the only difference you want in the CPPFLAGS
<bregma> we are using a third-party library that does not compile cleanly, and we rely on it?
<cnd> it probably does against a specific version of gcc
<cnd> but not against the one in precise
<cnd> it would be nearly impossible to always compile cleanly against all compilers
<cnd> especially when you have things like the big gcc 3 to 4 transition where warnings and errors got a lot more strict
<cnd> bregma, the other issue is that the sources may be compiled with more pedantic warnings than what the gtest devs use
<cnd> xorg specifies a lot of extra warnings by default
<cnd> one example is a warning when you shadow a variable in an outer namespace
<bregma> I can think of no way for an automake include snippet to resolve the problem, since using separate compile flags for some source requires building a convenience library and that means passing different flags to the convenience library for each target it gets linked to
<bregma> the only reliable way is to have some kind of wackey target in the Makefile.am that gets reprocessed by config.status to massage various flags
<cnd> bregma, the closest thing is to use AM_CPPFLAGS and tell the user to use AM_CPPFLAGS too
<bregma> yes, force then into rigid lock-step, until everything breaks because they used per-target flags in a per-target way as documented, and they can;t figure out why theu get missing symbols in their link
<bregma> that sounds kind of fragile
<cnd> it's all a bit fragile
<bregma> the least fragile way is to document how to build a gtest library in your project, and have the developers add those three lines where required
<cnd> it sounds like the least fragile solution to me
<cnd> that may be
<cnd> bregma, as for your macro, why should we add a --with-gtest flag?
<cnd> when would we have gtest, but not want to use it?
<bregma> --with-gtest=PREFIX sets the prefix where to look for gtest (eg. /usr/local)
<bregma> --without-gtest will give the default of $(prefix)
<cnd> that doesn't make sense to me
<bregma> I copied that logic from other macro files in /usr/share/aclocal
<cnd> without-gtest should mean "compile without gtest"
<bregma> the idea is if you specified --with-gtest=/usr/local/ it will pick up your local copy rather than the system-installed copy
<cnd> yeah, but we have two separate variables for that
<cnd> with-gtest-sources and with-gtest-includes
<cnd> the sources installed by gtest don't include the headers, so with-gtest alone won't work
<cnd> you'll always have to provide with-gtest and with-gtest-sources, or with-gtest and with-gtest-includes
<bregma> um, perhaps you;re developing under a different OS than I am
<cnd> ?
<bregma> there is but a single gtest package available through the archives my system points to, and it installs the headers and sources
<cnd> yes, but not to the same location
<cnd> /usr/src/gtest/src/*.cc and /usr/include/gtest/*.h
<cnd> --with-gtest=<prefix> won't work for both
<bregma> right, $(prefix) == /usr
<bregma> I have no problem with removing the --with-gtest, it's just a convention frequently used by autoconf macros but not all autoconf macros
<cnd> I guess I was tripped up by: gtest_srcpath="$gtest_prefix/gtest/src"
<cnd> it would need to be $gtest_prefix/src/gtest/src
<cnd> but either way, I don't think it's worthwhile to have it
<cnd> if I was running ./configure --help, I would be very confused
<bregma> OK, consider it gone
<cnd> bregma, why don't you use AC_CHECK_FILE for gtest-all.cc?
<bregma> 'cos I forget it existed?
<cnd> ok
<bregma> test -f is a long-ingrained habit, AC_CHECK_FILE would be better
<cnd> bregma, I'm thinking that the stuff in my proposed aclocal script is fine
<cnd> http://cgit.freedesktop.org/~cndougla/xorg-gtest/tree/aclocal/xorg-gtest.m4?h=source
<cnd> is there something that needs to change there?
<cnd> inside _CHECK_GTEST in particular
<bregma> other than that it should probably be a separate callable macro that can be pushed upstream, and should probably have optional ACTION-IF-FOUND and ACTION-IF-NOT-FOUND args, I have no criticisms
<cnd> bregma, the _CHECK_GTEST is separate, and can be pushed upstream
<cnd> I'll add ACTION-IF-FOUND to the macro
<bregma> is _CHECK_GTEST not in the same .m4 file as CHECK_XORG_GTEST?
<cnd> it is, are you saying it should be split into a separate file?
<cnd> I worry that splitting it into a separate file would make it seem like a public macro
<cnd> it's really just an implementation detail for xorg-gtest
<cnd> bregma, here's what I've got: http://paste.ubuntu.com/891007/
<cnd> is that alright with you?
<bregma> did you test that last AS_IF with and withou an ACTON_IF_NOT_FOUND argument?
<cnd> not yet
<cnd> I will
<cnd> but I wanted to get your thoughts first
<bregma> ah, well, it's OK with me from a functional point of view
<cnd> ok
<cnd> I don't understand launchpad bug queries
<cnd> they don't seem to do what you tell them to do
<cnd> I'm finding lots of bugs that aren't found by the two queries I sent out last week
<bregma> yes, there does seem to be some sort of dark magic involved
<dandrader> cnd, in utouch-grail, I activate an atomic 3-touches Touch subscription and an atomic 3-touches Drag subscription. A 3-fingers drag is performed. What should happen?
<cnd> dandrader, I think you should get both
<cnd> because this is atomic handling, i.e. grail v1 handling, you would receive both gestures for the same touches
<cnd> we really should have named this mode something other than atomic
<cnd> maybe "compat" mode
<dandrader> so that rule of having only one accepted gesture at a time doesn't hold, right?
<cnd> it does, in the sense that only gestures for the same touch set are allowed
<cnd> i.e. you can't have a one touch drag and a three touch drag at the same time
<dandrader> so the rule is that the accepted gestures must take all existing touches
<cnd> yeah
 * cnd can't wait to move away from atomic mode...
<dandrader> for a given recording made with evemu you're guaranteed to get the exact same number of grail slices independently of the machine where that recording is played? i.e., the update frequency will be the same, etc?
<dandrader> cnd, ^
<cnd> dandrader, should be
<cnd> evemu playback is nondeterministic when it comes to timing though
<cnd> it should be close, but the exact timestamp deltas between events will never be quite the same
<cnd> bregma, I have fixed up the xorg-gtest stuff and confirmed it works with a rejiggered utouch-grail
<cnd> it's mostly left the same as before, only now the macros has ACTION-IF-FOUND etc.
<cnd> and the readme points out that manual automake rules is a valid way of handling things
<cnd> do you want me to send it out for closer review again
<cnd> or just push it so we can move on to fixing our tests?
<bregma> cnd, if it works, I think it's been reviewd enough that you can just go ahead and push it
<cnd> ok
<cnd> if I were on the release team I would have real ultimate power
<cnd> packages would quiver in my wake
<cnd> oops, wrong channel :)
<cnd> though to be clear, that was sarcastic :)
<bregma> with power comes responibility
<bregma> you couldn't drink during UDS, for example
<cnd> oh man...
#ubuntu-touch 2012-03-20
<cnd> bregma, Satoris, tvoss, dandrader: standup time!
<bregma> working on #904731 and #944822
<cnd> I'm going to work on fixing xorg-gtest usage in frame and grail, and then uploading them to precise
<dandrader> Writing a test case for a bug I found in utouch-grail atomic recognizer (the fix is very simple). It's currently assuming that there can be only one accepted gesture at any given time. But that's not the case. The best thing about the test case is that it will serve as a way of documenting the expected behavior of the atomic recognizer.
<Satoris> Aptng work and Chromium stuff and bugs.
<Satoris> Also: trying to make coverage work so that it is understandable.
<cnd> bregma, would you be able to give a review to my grail xorg-gtest source branch?
<cnd> once it's reviewed for grail I can do the same for frame
<cnd> Satoris, what's wrong with coverage?
<bregma> sure, I'll get to it soonish
<cnd> k
<cnd> dandrader, will you have a fix for grail today?
<Satoris> cnd: as in making Coverage work in CMake without contortions. It (or rather CTest) has direct support but it's poorly documented.
<dandrader> cnd, yes
<cnd> Satoris, ok
<cnd> dandrader, alright, let me know if it slips, otherwise I'll wait for it to make a grail release
<dandrader> cnd, I'm (or I was) trying to find a way to check slices in a test that is more flexible than expecting a very precise and specific order and number of slices but that is also not complex to write or understand
<cnd> dandrader, more power to you if you find a way :)
<cnd> though for the most part I don't think we should be trying to match up specific events
<cnd> the two drag recording test is a special test
<tvoss> sorry, was on the phone
<cnd> it's like a canary in a coal mine in that if we change the behavior in any way, it will be seen there
<tvoss> spent today with fixing/checking the jenkins instance
<cnd> but other tests generally just check the values of the properties at some non-determinate gesture event
<cnd> biab
<cnd> bregma, I'm starting to queue up grail commits
<cnd> the sooner you can review the gtest source changes the better
 * bregma feels the anxiety
<bregma> cnd, I get autogen.sh failure on a clean checkout, something is wrong
<cnd> bregma, what's the failure?
<bregma> configure.ac:41: error: possibly undefined macro: AC_MSG_NOTICE
<bregma> and so on
<bregma> really weird
<cnd> I got that yesterday when I didn't have xorg-gtest.m4 in /usr/share/aclocal
<bregma> ah, yes, that would do it
<cnd> bregma, have you updated to libxorg-gtest-dev?
<bregma> evidently not
<cnd> version 0.2.0-0ubuntu1
<bregma> off to do that now
<bregma> libxorg-gtest-dev evidently depends on xutils-dev 1:7.7 but that depend is missing from the packaging
<cnd> bregma, ahh, yeah, I forgot about it
<cnd> I'll file a bug for it
<cnd> bregma, my laptop that I've been doing gtest-source devel on is not booting
<cnd> I'll get it fixed soon, but that's the delay :(
<cnd> oh noes!
<cnd> my magic mouse has died :(
<cnd> phew, new batteries somehow fixed it
<bregma> those mice seem to eat batteries
<cnd> bregma, I fixed the gtest-source branch now
#ubuntu-touch 2012-03-21
<cnd> dandrader, can you review my grail merge proposals soon?
<cnd> we need to get them in, and your fix in today
<cnd> before the beta 2 freeze tomorrow
<dandrader> cnd, sure. Right after I finish the refactoring I'm doing on my merge proposal as per your comment
<dandrader> comments
<cnd> cool
<cnd> thanks :)
<tvoss> Spending some quality time with Jenkins and Google Test/Google Mock, Prepared packaging for patched chromium
<bregma> I got utouch-geis up-to-speed on libxorg-gtest-dev, now back to the grind on #904731 and #944822, pending merge-request-reviews
<dandrader> I'm refactoring the test in my merge proposal for utouch-grail according to comments received from Chase
<cnd> I'm fixing up utouch-frame for the new xorg-gtest, and then I'll be releasing frame and grail upstream and for precise
<cnd> Satoris won't be around for standups on wednesdays for a while
<cnd> just fyi
<bregma> Wednesdays have always been special to his people
<cnd> bregma, just reviewed your branch
<cnd> I'm stumped by this failure: http://paste.ubuntu.com/893791/
<cnd> it attempts to link a program
<cnd> it complains about not finding the evemu symbols in libxorg-gtest.a
<cnd> but I have -lutouch-evemu before libxorg-gtest.a on the command line
<bregma> link order is significant
<cnd> yeah, and I think I have it in the right order
<bregma> no, it's in the reverse order
<cnd> argh
<cnd> yeah
<cnd> I got switched up
<bregma> now fight with libtool to get things in the right order
<bregma> although that bug ni libtool was probably fixed years ago
<cnd> dandrader|lunch, I just reviewed your branch
<cnd> looking good :)
<cnd> alright, I've got all the merge proposals out that I wanted to get into beta 2
<cnd> as soon as they are all merged into grail and frame I'll be making releases
<cnd> biab
<Satoris> cnd: ping
<cnd> Satoris, pong
<cnd> oh right
<cnd> sorry!
<cnd> I should have replied
<dandrader> cnd, about https://code.launchpad.net/~chasedouglas/utouch-grail/fix-tap-touch-accept/+merge/98478
<dandrader> what's the effect of accepting of rejecting a touch that has already ended?
<dandrader> s/of/or
<cnd> dandrader, all touches must be accepted or rejected no matter what
<cnd> if a touch has ended, then when you reject, the entire touch sequence will be replayed to further X clients
<cnd> so imagine you have a finger paint app open
<cnd> you tap on the screen with one finger
<cnd> the touch ends before grail rejects the tap
<cnd> grail still needs to reject it, and then the X server will resend the touch event sequence to the finger painting app
<dandrader> ChickenCutlass,  you mean it will resend the touch event sequence to a X client other than the finger painting app, right?
<dandrader> cnd, ^
<dandrader> damn auto-completion
<cnd> dandrader, no, it will resent it to the finger painting app
<cnd> here, I'm assuming grail is being used through unity
<cnd> so unity's grail touch grab is rejecting the touch
<cnd> and then the finger paint application will receive the touch sequence
<dandrader> ah, ok
<cnd> dandrader|afk, bregma: I need one last review: https://code.launchpad.net/~chasedouglas/utouch-frame/fix-visibility2/+merge/98725
<cnd> it's necessary before we make a release of utouch-frame
<cnd> dandrader, btw, you don't need to fully resubmit a merge proposal
<cnd> merely updating the branch will suffice :)
<cnd> you can signify that you've fixed things and it is ready for review again by leaving a comment with a review type of "Resubmit"
<dandrader> ok, that will probably make the review simpler as you can just look at the new commits containing the changes caused by the review comments
<dandrader> than I can squash them all before pushing to trunk
<dandrader> s/than/then
<cnd> dandrader, you don't really need to squash them even
<cnd> you just merge them in
<cnd> and they'll appear to be one commit
<cnd> then you can still drill down into the history if you really want
<dandrader> but those commits that are just fixes coming from review comment just clutter the history
<cnd> dandrader, if you don't want to see the clutter, then just diff from the beginning to the end of the rview
<cnd> which will normally be the diff of the merge itself
<cnd> dandrader, your testcase is failing
<cnd> it's in the jenkins instance
<cnd> dandrader, I can confirm the failure here
<cnd> I need to grab a sandwich
<cnd> then I'll try to figure out what's going wrong
<cnd> it looks like bad events are being fed into frame though...
<cnd> that would cause the "Warning: failed to get previous touch value"
<dandrader> damn, I'm not getting any failure here with current trunk versions of utouch-frame and utouch-grail...
<cnd> dandrader, I don't have the current frame installed, let me double check
<dandrader> from the error it seems that nothing was played
<dandrader> as the slice checker was still on its first state, which check for a Begin slice from the touch gesture
<dandrader> cnd, have you run that ParallelAtomicGestures test before on your machine?
<cnd> dandrader, not until just now
<cnd> I assumed it would work
<dandrader> :)
 * cnd can't wait until we have proper jenkins support
<dandrader> could you check if the recording plays correctly on your machine?
<cnd> yeah, I'm just setting up frame right now
<cnd> from scratch
<cnd> to be sure
<cnd> dandrader, with the latest utouch-frame it fails in the same way here
<cnd> dandrader, I just noticed that you copied in the asynchronous playing of the recording
<cnd> which I just removed from all the other tests :)
<cnd> I should have caught that in review
<cnd> but sadly it's not the cause of the failure
<cnd> dandrader, here's my output with grail debugging: http://paste.ubuntu.com/894298/
<cnd> let me know if you can make anything out
 * dandrader reads...
<dandrader> that touch 4 is coming way too soon
<dandrader> with the same timestamp as touch 3
<dandrader> causing all gestures to be canceled before they have a chance to do anything
<dandrader> when I did the recording the 4th touch should come just by the end of the recording
 * cnd tries to read the recording
<cnd> the fourth touch starts at 1331926701.180596
<cnd> the beginning is 1331926700.835657
<cnd> the end is 1331926701.548991
<cnd> so it's about half way between the beginning and the end
<cnd> but the whole recording is less than one second long
<cnd> does that seem right?
<cnd> in the debug output, gestures 0, 1, and 2 start at time 691389450
<cnd> the first touch began at time 691389450
<cnd> same time
<cnd> the fourth touch begins at time 691389450
<cnd> which is the same time again...
<cnd> that doesn't seem right
<dandrader> could you try to play it with evemu-play and watch it with mtview?
<cnd> yeah,
<dandrader> cnd, http://ubuntuone.com/3zGHZA1ILFUm6LgFrhEYOZ
<dandrader> this is what I get in the end
<dandrader> the pink blot is the fourth touch that comes late
<cnd> dandrader, using evtest, I see the three touches begin at time 1332366154.522432, and then the fourth touch begins at time 1332366154.879781,
<cnd> so it is coming out of evdev about .35 seconds later than the first three touches
<bregma> arthritis slows you down
<cnd> which is accurate, according to the recording
<cnd> so the touch events are getting coallesced in the x servre
<cnd> server*
<cnd> 0.35 s is a long time for the server to be sitting around...
<dandrader> since grail now deals with timestamps, it would be nice if in the tests we could feed the events directly to grail instead of sending via an evdevice, through xserver, in realtime. Then all tests could be run in a split second and there would be less external interferences in the tests (if any)
<dandrader> I wonder if we are running the same version of xserver...
<cnd> dandrader, then we would be wondering why gesture recognition isn't occurring properly in real life :(
<cnd> we could do what you suggest, but we would still need integration tests
<cnd> I'm looking at the X code
<cnd> and it gets its time from either clock_gettime() or from gettimeofday()
<cnd> and events are processed in sigio context, so they should be getting their timestamps immediately
<cnd> so what's going on...
 * cnd goes to build a debug server with timestamp printouts
<dandrader> I think it would be good to have both kinds of tests.
<cnd> yeah, no doubt
<cnd> but I think if we have only one, they should be integration
<dandrader> I agree
<cnd> we need to find the resources for more testing :)
<cnd> actually, something doesn't seem right...
<cnd> wait, nm
<cnd> I'm wondering if the first <X> events aren't being posted
<cnd> they are just getting dropped until the fourth touch comes along
<cnd> dandrader, is this on a trackpad?
<cnd> I know what's going on...
<dandrader> yes, the apple wireless one
<cnd> dandrader, the default X synaptics properties are filtering touch events until 4 touches are present
<dandrader> ah! one thing is that I don't have the synaptics x driver installed on my machine!
<cnd> aha
<cnd> dandrader, if you redo the recording with 4 and 5 touches instead of 3 and 4, it should pass the test just fine
<cnd> though this raises the question of why in ubuntu X synaptics is withholding 3 touch gestures
<cnd> it shouldn't be doing that
<cnd> hmm, I'm getting touch events
<cnd> oh wait
<cnd> no, I'm not
<cnd> why...
<cnd> ok, there's a bad default in xf86-input-synaptics
<cnd> aha
<cnd> ok, I know what has happened
<cnd> I need to upload a fix to xf86-input-synaptics
<cnd> dandrader, when I fix xserver-xorg-input-synaptics in an upload I'm making today, it should start working again
<dandrader> great!
<cnd> no need to make any changes, though the test needs to be made non-async
<cnd> so we can run it through valgrind
<cnd> if you're at your EOD, it can wait
<cnd> phew, I was worried X timestamps were so unreliable they were coallescing events .35 seconds apart :)
<cnd> dandrader, make sure you have synaptics installed from now on :)
<dandrader> just installed it and rebooted
<dandrader> because I can't seem to be able to connect to my trackpad still
<cnd> hmm? you can connect when using evdev but not synaptics?
<dandrader> before I installed the synaptics driver I was able to pair with it effortlessly. but after I installed I cannot pair. might just be a coincidence...
<dandrader> well, will get back to it tomorrow. but hey, in the end you found a new bug! :)
<cnd> bregma, will you be uploading utouch-geis soon?
<cnd> we need to get the tap fixes into precise for beta 2, at the very least
#ubuntu-touch 2012-03-22
<bregma> utouch-geis 2.2.7 just released and uploaded for beta2
<bregma> wft -- libxorg-gtest-dev is not in main???
<cnd> bregma, no, it's not
<cnd> libgtest-dev isn't in main either
<cnd> yet
<cnd> bregma, doesn't utouch-geis configure and compile and make check properly without xorg-gtest?
<cnd> or did you add it as a build dependency?
<cnd> which you shouldn't do because you won't be able to instantiate uinput devices in the buildds
<cnd> or even if you could, I think we shouldn't
<bregma> the m4 macro is needed for autoconf to succeed
<bregma> the actual library is never used
<cnd> bregma, did you add the -I m4 --install automake option?
<cnd> that will copy the macro into the m4 directory
<bregma> best packaging practices are that if you use the autotools, you should use the dh-autoreconf package to update the configury to the latest versions (config.guess, config.sub, ltmain, libtool, etc)
<cnd> so when you run make dist
<cnd> it will include the script in the tarball
<bregma> without the --install in Makefile.am, you do not need the xorg-gtest build dependency, but because autoreconf pulls in the m4 file with that argument, builds will fail
<cnd> bregma, it won't delete scripts that were copied in there
<cnd> the tarball has xorg-gtest.m4
<cnd> you run autoreconf
<cnd> it leaves the m4/xorg-gtest.m4 because there's no /usr/share/aclocal/xorg-gtest.m4
<cnd> bregma, we shouldn't be running autoreconf in debian/rules unless it's a daily build anyway, but that's a separate issue
<bregma> so all your daily builds are failing because they're don't build from tarballs
<cnd> I think I know where the issue lies there
<cnd> I need to double check though
<cnd> but my first priority right now is getting things in the archive
<cnd> before the freeze
<bregma> as to not following best packaging practices (using dh-autoreconf), I'll stick to what will get utouch into Debian
<bregma> they;re way pickier about these things
<cnd> they actually run autoreconf for every autotools package?
<cnd> why do you need --with-autoreconf if that's the case?
<cnd> wouldn't the default be to use autoreconf, and specify --without-autoreconf if needed
<bregma> http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/developers-reference/best-pkging-practices.html#bpp-autotools
<bregma> you should see how picky they get about the debian/copyright file
<bregma> I'll have reupload geis to get rid of the dependency wait
<cnd> bregma, thanks for the autotools pointe
<cnd> r
<cnd> I'll need to revert my changes
<cnd> I assume in practice it was hoped that autoreconf wouldn't be needed by packagers
<cnd> but it seems like that's not the case :(
<bregma> if aclocal.m4 gets checked in to the project it should be OK
<cnd> bregma, btw, you don't need the call to dh_autoreconf inside override_dh_auto_configure
<cnd> bregma, where does aclocal.m4 come from?
<bregma> yeah, that's probably let over from something else that went wrong
<bregma> I'll play with that later
<bregma> aclocal
<bregma> autoreconf creates aclocal from the m4 files
<cnd> I guess my question is why it needs to be checked in
<bregma> by running aclocal
<bregma> autogen.sh contains acutreconf -f, which forces aclocal to be regenerated whenever it;s run
<cnd> what's in aclocal.m4 that needs to be kept around?
<bregma> typing acuity goes downhill the later it gets
<cnd> heh
 * cnd is almost done with grail, thank goodness
<bregma> aclocal is what gets shipped in the tarball, which is why libxorg-gtest-dev doesn't need to be available in the buildd
<bregma> as long as aclocal is not regenerated (autoreconf -f), autoconf should generate a good configure
<bregma> I think
<cnd> bregma, I don't have aclocal.m4 checked into grail or frame
<cnd> I don't have anything checked in under m4 I don't think
<bregma> yes, and the dailies are failing
<cnd> because I turned off autoreconf
<cnd> though the dailies won't have xorg-gtest.m4...
<cnd> hmm
<bregma> I'm trying to work out the conflict between the dailies (built as a native package) and the buildds (build as 3.0 (quilt))
<bregma> I'm running test pbuilders right now
<cnd> ok
<cnd> if it is getting too late, just push it up to the archive
<cnd> we can fix the dailies tomorrow
<bregma> uploaded, building, .....
<cnd> looks good
<cnd> \o/
<cnd> thanks for taking care of the geis upload bregme
<cnd> bregma even
<bregma> we'll need at least one more upload of the entire stack once the licensing situation gets resolved, regardless of bugfixes
<bregma> I'm still waiting to hear a legal opinion, but I'm sure that will come
<cnd> yeah
<cnd> I'm sure there will be more uploads
<cnd> but they can wait till after the beta 2 freeze
<cnd> I'll just be happy when all the unity gestures are working again
<cnd> hopefully dandrader just needs to finish his window hit testing fixes in unity
<bregma> I'm looking for a sponsor for the Debian packages, but I probably won't have any success until I corner someone at UDS
<bregma> getting into Debian is a goal for Q
<cnd> cool
<cnd> bregma, there may be someone on the ubuntu-x team who can help
<cnd> Sarvatt possibly
<cnd> I see him do a lot of debian X work, but I don't know if he's a DD
<cnd> he's not a core dev yet
<cnd> but he should be
<bregma> we're not in a hurry, I was waiting for grail and geis to stabilize before pushing to get the whole stack in at once
<bregma> that may not happen until RC freeze
<bregma> so UDS is a good time to tackle it
<cnd> yep
<Satoris> Anyone else getting this: configure.ac:41: error: possibly undefined macro: AC_MSG_NOTICE
<Satoris> Google seems to indicate an old version of autogarbage, but I have 2.68. It's the default even.
<Satoris> Geis builds but frame and grail don't.
<Satoris> Four finger gestures do nothing.
<Satoris> I feel like drinking massive quantities of whiskey.
<bregma> apt-get install libxorg-gtest-dev
<Satoris> Next up on hunt the proper package: possibly undefined macro: AC_TDD_GCOV
<bregma> something about gcov, no doubt
<Satoris> One would imagine.
<bregma> defined in a file in the m4 directory of each project
<bregma> are you building from bzr or from a tarball?
<Satoris> bzr
<bregma> then that macro should be there
<Satoris> But isn't. Or doesn't work at least.
<Satoris> Grep says it's there.
<bregma> try running autoreconf -ifv
<bregma> you may have a stale aclocal.m4
<Satoris> Ok, now it works.
<Satoris> I really hate autogarbage. Hate it! Hate it! HATE IT!
<Satoris> If it were a person I would gladly go to prison for 10 years if it meant that I could stab it slowly to death.
<dandrader> Satoris, hate autotools and it will hate you back :)
<dandrader> damn, I'm starting to think that the batteries on my Magic Trackpad must already be getting too low. And I just use it for testing purposes.
<dandrader> How long does a battery set last for you guys usually, on your trackpad?
<Satoris> bregma: Geis does not seem to install a pkg-config file any more. Should it?
<Satoris> Nor is there a dbg package.
<Satoris> Hmm, geis does appear in the system pkg-config, but if you install it to a custom prefix, no .pc file shows up there.
<bregma> Satoris, I do ./autogen.sh && ./configure --prefix=/usr && make -j5 DESTDIR=/tmp/fargle install and I see the .pc file installed in /tmp/fargle/usr/lib/pkgconfig/libutouch-geis.pc
<bregma> how custom is your custom prefix?
<bregma> I tried ./configure -prefix=/leg/bone && make install DESTDIR=/tmp/long and I see /tmp/long/leg/bone/lib/pkgconfig/libutouch-geis.pc
<Satoris> It's just /home/jpakkane/devroot. There is no pkgconfig subdir in lib.
<Satoris> I build in a dedicated build directory, though. Could that be an issue?
<Satoris> So something like: autogen; mkdir build; cd build; ../configure --prefix=...
<bregma> nope, that works for me, too, as it does when I type "make distcheck" or when using any debuild variant
<Satoris> Nailed it. It fails if you do 'CC='ccache gcc' CXX='ccache g++' ../configure --prefix=/tmp/abcd'.
<Satoris> Modulo fixing the quotes.
<bregma> ccache should affect how sed works, I suspect the build is bailing elsewhere
<bregma> s/should/should not/
<Satoris> libtool: install: error: cannot install `_geis_bindings.la' to a directory not ending in /usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages
<Satoris> There's your problem. But what is causing it?
<bregma> my guess is libtool needs regenerating (libtool is definitely broken in many ways) .. I see this if I rerun ./configure with a different --prefix without force-regenerating libtool by running autoreconf -f
<Satoris> With a fresh checkout the install works fine.
<Satoris> Libtool has existed for, what, 15 years already? You'd think that they would have gotten this piece of shit to work by now.
<bregma> oh yes, it works much better now, for some definition of work
<Satoris> A prime example of how the (grammatical) positive case is much stronger than the comparative case.
<Satoris> A thing may be better than some other thing. It may even be the best. That does not mean that it is good.
<Satoris> Hmm, simply running autoreconf -f is not enough to fix this.
<bregma> hmm, I look at my history and all I did was run make clean -- libtool is generated by configure, ao the autoreconf is not necessary
<bregma> you can't change the prefix between make and install, it just won't work without cleaning and remaking
<Satoris> I have never done that.
<Satoris> I always run make after configure, even if I know I'll run make install next.
<bregma> make clean?
<Satoris> Now it installs cleanly.
<Satoris> This is a bit like those old text adventure games where you have to guess which word the parser is expecting to get forward.
<bregma> except it does make complete sense when you think about it
<bregma> I guess the problem is that there should be an implicit build dependency of all build files on config.status to force everything to be rebuild if you rerun configure
<bregma> but that would probably be overkill, since the rebuild should happen only of the contents of config.status has changed, not the timestamp of the file
<Satoris> If only there was a way to detect the change of contents in a file.
<bregma> maybe we need a replacement for make
<Satoris> Scons works on MD5 hashes.
<Satoris> Google has a Make replacement called Ninja. It's crazy fast but works on timestamps AFAICT.
<Satoris> bregma: have you looked at Jose's drag/tap bug? Should they work when subscribed at the same time?
<cnd> I was hoping all the tap fixes would make taps work in unity
<cnd> but there's still a bug in grail :(
<cnd> it doesn't properly get rid of ended touches
<Satoris> I put a better test app in the bug.
<Satoris> There seem to be several independent bugs in the stack somewhere.
<Satoris> cnd: since you asked, 4 finger gestures are broken everywhere for me.
<cnd> yeah, I get the same here
<cnd> if you turn on grail debugging you'll see that ended touches are still matched for new gestures
<cnd> and that throws everything off
<Satoris> Panel swipe works on rare occasions a couple of times in Unity 2D. Then it crashes and stops working.
<cnd> dandrader, with an updated synaptics, grail passes in jenkins again :)
<dandrader> good
<dandrader> I didn't have the same luck. That's what I get when the first grail x11 test is run: http://paste.ubuntu.com/895186/
<cnd> dandrader, so X synaptics grabs all devices
<cnd> what is happening is that your current X server is grabbing the test device
<cnd> then the dummy X server is attempting to grab it
<cnd> and it fails
<dandrader> hmm
<cnd> you can use an xorg.conf option to inhibit grabbing
<cnd> or you can switch VTs to a console to run your tests
<cnd> or you can try running with the --no-dummy-server option
<dandrader> first option looks better
<cnd> I've been thinking of adding an xorg.conf.d snippet that would install as part of xorg-gtest
<cnd> it would turn off all X synaptics grabbing for devices matching "* (Virtual Test Device)"
<cnd> I just haven't gotten around to it
<cnd> dandrader, you can find the info in "man synaptics"
<cnd> Option "GrabEventDevice" "false"
<dandrader> thanks. will try that later
<cnd> you can copy the first snippet in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics.conf
<tvoss> still working on atomic/trackpad recognizer, more jenkins fun and simplifications with the job setups, started work on arm chroot
<bregma> well on the way with #904731
<cnd> I'm going to tackle as many bugs as possible until unity gestures work
<cnd> dandrader, Satoris: stand ups!
<tvoss> cnd, can we help with testing, information gathering?
<dandrader> Investigating why Unity using geisv1 is so buggy while the refactored Unity that uses geisv2 API works fine. I.e. the old Geis API doesn't seem to be working well on top of the new uTouch architecture.
<cnd> in particular, I know of a bug in grail where ended touches aren't "deleted" from the grail state
<cnd> tvoss, not yet
<cnd> dandrader, it could be due to the bug I see and am trying to fix
<bregma> geis v1 needs to dry p and fade away to nothingness
<cnd> though I'm surprised it would work any better in geisv2
<cnd> bregma, as soon as precise ships, I'm hoping we can deprecate it
<cnd> bregma, dandrader pointed out that our docs don't really show geis v2 vs v1 in the proper light
<cnd> v1 is mentioned as the simple API
<cnd> which some might mistake as the route they should take
<cnd> at some point we probably want to clear that up
<Satoris> Today: bugs.
<cnd> Satoris, you enlightened me to -Weffc++
<cnd> now I've lost a half hour fixing frame for all the issues :)
<Satoris> Are you going to fix the empty virtual destructor thingies or the other ones?
<cnd> I fixed them all
<cnd> though std::enable_shared_from_this is broken
<cnd> so until libstdc++ is fixed we can't enable -Weffc++ and -Werror at the same time
<Satoris> I learned about -Weffc++ from bregma when I first filed that bug.
<cnd> ahh
<cnd> so I have bregma to thank :)
<Satoris> I found the bug via Eclipse.
<cnd> ok, time for me to get breakfast and do other morning stuff
<cnd> biab
<Satoris> -Weffc++ might be a bit overkill for every day usage.
<Satoris> Personal opinion: having the elements in the constructor list even though nothing is done with them is superfluous.
<bregma> but it's always satisfying making something build cleanly with warnings cranked up to 11
<Satoris> Even if you have to edit the system headers to get there.
<bregma> absolutely -- been there, done that, too
<Satoris> But do you have the T-shirt?
<cnd> I've already had to fix libstdc++ headers for C11 _Generic support this cycle :)
<dandrader> cnd, is that related to the bug you're working on? http://paste.ubuntu.com/895335/
<cnd> dandrader, probably
<cnd> it's likely trying to get data for a touch that has already ended
<dandrader> after those warnings start to appear they won't go away until I restart the app
<cnd> yeah
<cnd> and gestures won't work anymore either
<cnd> dandrader, I'm a bit worried about touch state tracker in general
<cnd> it's getting a bit hairy
<cnd> I had an idea:
<cnd> we can have a new touch state class that contains the touch id and the start time as members
<cnd> gestures and the recognizer hold std::shared_ptr objects pointing to the touch state class for each touch
<cnd> when a touch should be accepted, the AcceptTouch method is called, the touch is accepted, and the touch state internally notes that it is accepted
<cnd> when all shared ptrs to the touch state have been released, the destructor is called
<cnd> in the destructor, if the touch has not been accepted already it is rejected
<cnd> the key here is that the recognizer drops all shared ptrs to the touch state when the touch ends
<cnd> we should be able to get rid of all recognizer touch sets other than the free_touches_ set
<dandrader> sounds good
 * cnd begins coding
<dandrader> cnd, was that bug introduced by that commit that added the Gesture::all_touches_ list?
<cnd> dandrader, maybe?
<cnd> but that change fixes a similar bug
<cnd> actually, no, it wasn't introduced
<cnd> it's always been there
<cnd> but it might have been laying dormant
#ubuntu-touch 2012-03-23
<Satoris> Thanks to autogarbage, building Grail even without tests requires xorg-gtest.
<Satoris> Which is why the packaging is failing.
<Satoris> The daily builds run autoreconf.
<bregma> Satoris, autoreconf is not the problem, the problem is the way daily builds build only native packages
<bregma> just found this: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/utouch/utouch-recent-bug-tasks.html
<Satoris> Well the error message is "configure.ac:39: error: possibly undefined macro: AC_MSG_WARN"
<Satoris> Which comes from the xorg-gtest package.
<Satoris> Which is not a build-dependency.
<Satoris> And tests are not run during packaging. And could not be, because Grail tests require root.
<bregma> I am familiar with the error, it's because the daily builds build a native package, which means from a VCS checkout, which means it needs everything to prepare the final build environment
<Satoris> Which is done by running dh_autoreconf.
<bregma> yes, and the C compiler, and so on
<bregma> dh_autoreconf is run in the builds used in Ubuntu, but the build source packages, not VCS checkouts
<bregma> source packages do not need the developer's infrastructure, they only need the build requirements
<Satoris> Unless you distro patch the build system in any way.
<bregma> unless you're using cmake, in which case the developer's infrastructure is required everywhere
<Satoris> Yes.
<bregma> no, I distro patch utouch-geis, and I run run dh_autoreconf, and it works just fine
<bregma> the way daily builds work is a hack, and sometimes hacks fail
<bregma> this is one of those times
<bregma> rge correct solution would be to have a source package build phase, and have daily builds work the same way distro builds work, otherwise you;re not testing what you ship
<bregma> s/rge/the/
<Satoris> Or not have a build system that requires a source package build phase.
<Satoris> If your source releases are in any way different from a VCS checkout with the same tag, you have already failed.
<Satoris> If this requires checking generated stuff into VCS, you have doubly failed.
<bregma> I strongly disagree:  source packages can differ greatly from what's in the upstream VCS and often do
<Satoris> They do. I consider this a bug.
<bregma> that's why we have completely separate VCS for packaging
<Satoris> Which is a symptom of this bug.
<bregma> the distro builds require Debian source packages, if we're testing something that is not the same as what goes into a distro build we're completely wasting our time
<Satoris> That is not the problem.
<bregma> you can have your gentoo or arch linux if you want, but Ubuntu is Debian-based
<Satoris> Requiring source packages is good.
<bregma> and yes, the whole problem stems from the fact that we build something that is not what we ship
<Satoris> Yes.
<bregma> separation of upstream projects from distributions is a good thing
<Satoris> Which is caused by autogarbage and its generated script files.
<Satoris> Yes.
<Satoris> In 1993 or thereabouts the generated shell script thing made sense because it was the only thing that could work across then-common systems.
<bregma> the fact that daily builds do not build what we ship is not a result of the tools used by those builds, but of the architecture of the daily build technology
<Satoris> Nowadays it makes no sense at all. Unless you are glibc or something.
<bregma> it is the same problem regardless of what tools you use to build your software
<Satoris> No, the architecture of the build tools. If we shipped 1:1 what we have in VCS, there would be no difference in the build types.
<Satoris> But autofoo makes it impossible.
<Satoris> I have run a project where releasing software was literally a case of 'bzr tag 0.0; bzr push; rm -rf .bzr .bzrignore; cd ..; tar xaf foo.version foodir".
<Satoris> I mean 'tar xaf' but you get the point.
<Satoris> Grr, 'tar caf'.
<bregma> that would require using only native packages, which would mean giving up getting our software into Debian, for example
<Satoris> Why would it? You would have the actual packages as well as the daily build just like now. The only difference would be that the build steps would be the same for both build types.
<bregma> the fact that the daily builds do not build from source packages, and the distro build build only from source packages, means the daily builds do not build what we ship in the distro regardless of a project's use of autotools, cmake, or native perl
<bregma> building from VCS is a native package ... Debian will not accept native packages, plain and simple
<Satoris> That's not what I meant. The debian subdirectory would live in its own branch, just like now.
<bregma> ah, so the daily build would not build from a source package and we would build and test something different from what we ship
<Satoris> But currently for daily builds, you must first run autoreconf or generate the configure script in some other way. This step would go away.
<Satoris> debian/rules would be identical for source packages and for daily builds. Currently they are different, which is some of where the pain comes from.
<Satoris> s/source packages/source release tarballs/
<Satoris> dandrader: the memory loss comes from doing baseclass *foo = new DerivedClass; delete baseclass;
<Satoris> Argh, I meant "delete foo".
<Satoris> Apparently I can't type today.
<dandrader> ok
<cnd> Satoris, thanks for the test recordings path fix!
<cnd> that gets us one step closer to make distcheck working
<Satoris> I had already fixed it once in a abandoned grail-glue branch.
<cnd> ahh
<Satoris> So it was quite straightforward.
<dandrader> do we need a bug report for something as simple as this: https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/utouch-grail/const_kcomptime/+merge/99031
<cnd> dandrader, nah
<Satoris> A world of no.
<dandrader> good :)
<Satoris> We are not IBM. Thank god.
<cnd> dandrader, I just realized I had remembered the kCompositionTime issue wrong
<cnd> I was thinking you had added it to atomic-recognizer.cpp for some reason
<cnd> I was confused I guess
<dandrader> cnd, working too much :)
<cnd> heh, yeah...
<cnd> dandrader, you'll want to use geis with the fix I proposed last night
<cnd> when you test unity
<cnd> the stack is rather broken without the fix
<dandrader> about your email to systems. that was quite true for me. yesterday I was thinking what I could be working on while you were fixing the stack. as I couldn't make any progress on unity without those fixes and you were doing them yourself
<dandrader> so I started digressing about timeouts
<bregma> cnd, should we remove v2 from grail builds and v1 from frame builds before RC?  I do not believe they're used, and it would mean utouch-evemu does not need relicensing.
<cnd> bregma, I'd rather relicense evemu
<cnd> removing those would be a big change
<cnd> and though I can't see why it would affect things
<cnd> we don't have any more releases after beta 2 before the final release
<cnd> there's no RC release
<bregma> I agree it would be a big change, it would be the right thing to do technically, but the wrong thing to do from a procedural point of view at this point in the release cycle
<bregma> so, I'll just relicense evemu
<cnd> bregma, my thoughts were to leave the old stuff for a cycle so we can pull them out and see how they worked previously
<cnd> but I've never done it because it would require having an oneiric or early machine available
<cnd> which I don't have :(
<tvoss> working on trackpad-recognizer, reorganizing jobs on jenkins
<dandrader> working on "[Systems-team] Grail fixes". Right now looking at the "1. AtomicRecognizer::FindGestureToAccept()" issue
<bregma> reviewing merges :)
<bregma> %}
<cnd> working on touch state accounting in grail
<cnd> to try to fix remaining unity gestures issues
<cnd> Satoris, stand-ups :)
<bregma> also, grooming the utouch sources to convert to LGPLv3, which is critical before 12.04 release (do mot mess with lawyers)
<Satoris> Bugs.
<dandrader> cnd, about the AtomicRecognizer::FindGestureToAccept() issue. Is it possible to happen? I.e. can a touch have a start time timestamp greater than the timestamp of the event that is being processed?
<Satoris> If they are using different clocks, yes. But I don't think that's very common. :)
<dandrader> but if they are using different clocks I suppose their timestamps are not comparable
<Satoris> That was more theoretical imagining.
<cnd> dandrader, it's possible
<cnd> I assume you saw it, and that's why you had the check for delta_time > 0
<cnd> dandrader, the issue lies in how the X server generates ownership events
<cnd> often you will see a touch ownership event that has a timestamp 1 ms earlier than the touch begin
<dandrader> hmm, ok
<cnd> dandrader, so that begs the question, why did you add the check for delta_time > 0?
<cnd> I don't remember that being part of the original recognizer code, but maybe I'm mistaken
<cnd> argh, there's a bug in X synaptics that fires tap actions after multitouch taps
<cnd> which is why the dash sometimes flashes when you do a four touch tap instead of staying visible
<dandrader> cnd, back to the delta_time question: it was part of the original code. I just created a variable to hold that value instead of doing the computation directly inside the if() expression
<dandrader> at least that's what I recall
<cnd> ahh
<cnd> then I probably saw it :)
<cnd> way back
<dandrader> then if it comes again what will happen is a premature acceptance of a gesture
<dandrader> which is a rather mild effect
<cnd> yeah
<dandrader> bregma, can I merge this small documentation addition? https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/utouch-geis/doc_filter_ownership/+merge/98913
<cnd> I think I found the fix for the X synaptics tapping bug
<cnd> \o/
<cnd> tap to show the dash works perfectly now :)
<dandrader> great!
<cnd> though I'm using my grail branch with reworked touch accounting
<cnd> just fyi
<bregma> dandrafer, I wanter to verify it's true first, as opposed to just seems to be true
<bregma> hey folks, I have to run and see someone about some livestock, back in a bit
<cnd> livestock...
<cnd> that's very vague... what type of livestock?
<cnd> buffaloes?
<cnd> yaks?
<cnd> emus?
 * cnd tries to envision bregma the farmer
<dandrader> :)
<cnd> ok, synaptics is dealt with
<cnd> now back to grail/unity
<cnd> next on my list: drag to show/hide the dock
<dandrader> you mean, the launcher
<dandrader> cnd,  In order to test the "1. AtomicRecognizer::FindGestureToAccept()" issue I believe would have to mock utouch-frame so that I can send a synthesized event containing a touch that has a start time bigger than the event time itself. Do you think it's worth the effort?
<cnd> dandrader, yeah, the launcher :), no, a test for that issue would be too time consuming for little benefit
<cnd> I'm not even sure I can reproduce the issue
<dandrader> where can I find the documentation of XInput2.h API (or is it all in the header itself)?
<cnd> it's just a bug I saw and it should be corrected
<cnd> dandrader, there are two pieces to XInput: the protocol specification, and the libXi library implementation
<cnd> libXi is only documented through man pages and header files
<cnd> the protocol is documented in /usr/share/doc/x11-proto-input/XI2proto.{html,txt.gz}
<cnd> if your question is about behavior, then the proto docs are what you need
<dandrader> cool
<cnd> if the question is about function names and args and such
<cnd> then you want the libxi man pages
<cnd> of which some are missing, like XIGrabTouchBegin :(
<cnd> dandrader, so the launcher hiding does not seem to be a utouch issue
<cnd> data is coming through just fine
<dandrader> cnd, would you mind trying my branch?
<dandrader> of unity
<cnd> dandrader, oh, right
<cnd> yes!
<cnd> where is it?
 * dandrader searches for it
<dandrader> cnd,  lp:~dandrader/unity/geisv2/
<cnd> dandrader, what about the geisv1 branch?
<cnd> I'm interested to see if my grail changes + your geis v1 branch make things work
<dandrader> cnd, lp:~dandrader/unity/lp940612
<dandrader> that has the fix for the 3-touches window drag
<cnd> ok, I'll try that first
<cnd> I really want to get the unity gestures as they are today working
<cnd> we're getting very close to release...
<cnd> dandrader, I'm getting:
<cnd> /home/cndougla/Canonical/x/ubuntu/unity/lp940612/plugins/unityshell/src/DebugDBusInterface.cpp: In function ‘void unity::debug::ResetLogging()’:
<cnd> /home/cndougla/Canonical/x/ubuntu/unity/lp940612/plugins/unityshell/src/DebugDBusInterface.cpp:251:3: error: ‘reset_logging’ is not a member of ‘nux::logging’
<cnd> from lp940612
<cnd> any ideas?
<cnd> maybe my nux is out of date/
<cnd> ?
<dandrader> cnd, that's very likely the case
<dandrader> sometimes you need trunk version of compiz-core as well
<cnd> ugh...
<dandrader> one option would be to apt-get source unity and applying that patch on top.
<cnd> looks like I can install nux from precise-proposed
<cnd> ok, got it built
<cnd> argh, it just crashes...
<cnd> I'll do a dist upgrade
<cnd> maybe there's some abi change that hasn't been taken care of
<bregma> I'm back, and a few hundred dollars poorer
<cnd> bregma, what did you buy?
<cnd> we've been waiting on pins and needles :)
<cnd> dandrader, finally got unity running again
<dandrader> so... does it work?
<cnd> dandrader, dash still works :)
<cnd> but nothing three fingers works...
<cnd> and 4 finger drag still doesn't work
<cnd> I'm going to get some lunch, and then do some more unity debugging
<cnd> dandrader, looks like the focus coords aren't right
<cnd> and that's why three touch stuff isn't working for me
<cnd> digging deeper...
<dandrader> funny that it only happens with geisv1 api...
<cnd> dandrader, oh!
<cnd> then it's likely a simple bug in geis
<dandrader> I told you the refactored unity that used geisv2 works fine
<dandrader> s/used/uses
<cnd> yeah, but I didn't know exactly what part was broken
<cnd> if it's just focus coord position, that's likely a trivial bug
<cnd> hopefully :)
<dandrader> fingers crossed :)
 * cnd goes to build a debug version of geis
<cnd> dandrader, btw, the unity changes you have only work for indirect devices
<cnd> we have to check all the touch locations for direct devices
<dandrader> it will work but won't be as precise/strict as checking all touches
<cnd> yes, but we need it to be strict
<dandrader> yes, it's better
<dandrader> I'll do that after I'm finished with those small bugs from your e-mail
<cnd> hah, it's a really simple bug in unit
<cnd> unity
<cnd> result->focus_x = attr.integer_val;
<cnd> the attr is a float
<cnd> so it needs to be:
<cnd> result->focus_x = attr.float_val;
<cnd> yay, it works
<cnd> sorta
<cnd> I'm guessing the pointer is warped around
<cnd> so it feels very different
<cnd> I think it's always been that way
<cnd> I don't know how easily we can reproduce what the X server does for pointer motion
<cnd> dandrader, do you want to fold that float value fix into your branch?
<dandrader> what fix?
<cnd> result->focus_x = attr.integer_val;
<cnd> needs to be:
<cnd> result->focus_x = attr.float_val;
<cnd> dandrader, ^^
<cnd> in GeisAdapter.cpp
<dandrader> ah, cool
<dandrader> yes, I will add that fix to my branches. thanks
<dandrader> cnd, btw, do you have that fix anywhere I could cherrypick?
<cnd> one sec
<cnd> I can paste a patch
<cnd> dandrader, http://paste.ubuntu.com/896995/
<dandrader> and the header accordingly. yes, it's pretty straight forward
<cnd> dandrader, the commit header?
<cnd> I haven't committed it :)
<cnd> it's just lying around in my tree
<dandrader> no, I just meant that GeisAdapter.h has to be changed accordingly
<cnd> does it?
<cnd> oh right
<cnd> yeah
<cnd> I didn't think about it
<cnd> good call :)
 * cnd is feeling very productive today
<cnd> bregma, did you find a sane way to make the daily builds work?
<cnd> I feel like tackling them
<dandrader> cnd, but that's not the cause of the bug since my geisv2 branch also has this mistake
<cnd> dandrader, you probably are seeing bugs due to the other issues in the email I sent and the touch accounting issue
<cnd> we'll get through them :)
<dandrader> alright :)
<cnd> it's working fine here
<cnd> bregma, I'm thinking of the following:
<cnd> add a build dep of libxorg-gtest-dev to the packaging
<cnd> but add a configure option to disable the testing
<cnd> and use the option when building packages
<cnd> bregma, are you going to release evemu into precise?
<cnd> I just noticed you have released evemu upstream
<cnd> I thought I'd warn you that we're under beta 2 freeze in case you weren't aware
#ubuntu-touch 2013-03-18
<jonnie_> lo any1?
<krabador> please tell me that in on week i can use UTouch or daily
<Mitch> hey
<Guest10509> hey
<Guest10509> anyone online
<RobbyF> yup
<dank101> yes
<dank101> RobbyF whatya doin
<RobbyF> testing owncloud hosting on my VPS
<RobbyF> what about you dank101
<dank101> nm
<dank101> waiting for updates on my XDA thread
<dank101> i can't wait for unity to be Qt
<dank101> i'll finally be able to game
<dank101> compiz is my CPU and RAM eater
<long-john> H3ll0 ev3ry0n3
<kchengue> hello
<dholbach> good morning
<tvoss> good morning :)
<okdamn> hey is already been relased Ubuntu Mobile?
<okdamn> i have a n7000 samsung mobile, android based, i would like to put Ubuntu on
<okdamn> is it possible? :DD
<okdamn> hey how do i install the ubuntu OS for my n7000 samsung???
<okdamn> i found this
<okdamn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<okdamn> but it's seems not friendly installation
<okdamn> can someone tells me how to do pls?
<okdamn> dudesssssssss
<okdamn> pls
<okdamn> i see shell commands to install ubuntu touch, why does? :O
<okdamn> how can i run shell commands from mobile ???
<okdamn> anybody here?
<okdamn> heloooooo
<Mirv> okdamn: the shell commands are what sets the desktop ubuntu to flash the device
<Mirv> okdamn: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices for which devices are being worked upon by the community
<Mirv> if you wish you may join the n7000 porting effort as it's not very complete
<okdamn> hi
<okdamn> so what is ubuntu desktop?
<okdamn> i don't have desktop i have mobile
<Mirv> okdamn: do you have any computer running Ubuntu?
<Mirv> if not, you may be interested in installing it alongside the OS you're currently using from www.ubuntu.com
<okdamn> Mirv:  no i have macosx
<Mirv> okdamn: ok, the instructions are currently for Ubuntu. you can of course dual-boot Mac OS X and Ubuntu
<okdamn> @Mirv no sorry, why the hell i need to install desktop for mobile ?
<Mirv> not sure about virtualization
<okdamn> omg not unbelievable
<okdamn> not good way to install mobile os
<okdamn> you should be able to install it without a desktop
<Mirv> okdamn: it's primarily meant for developers, and for developers you need the desktop OS as well
<okdamn> :(
<okdamn> pfff, i'll put ubuntu on old pc i think, but daaaaamn
<Mirv> sounds good
<tvoss> bzoltan, ping
<bzoltan> tvoss:  hello sir
<tvoss> bzoltan, good morning :) just wanted to cross-check: do you know http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/ubuntu-sdk ?
<bzoltan> tvoss:  good morning, yes I do
<bzoltan> tvoss: definitely yes. That is our SDK... it came from our team
<tvoss> bzoltan, cool, that's what I was after :9
<bzoltan> tvoss: :) at your service
<Mirv> :)
<dun1982> Mirv: Btw, do you really need to install Ubuntu OS to work with Ubuntu Touch?
<dun1982> as far as I know that is not the case here.
<dun1982> Of course the documents have been written sofar for Ubuntu and most of the ready made development tools are for Ubuntu, but still.
<Mirv> dun1982: of course nothing is strictly needed, it's just that the instructions are tinted towards it in the beginning
<dun1982> You can install git, repositories to any os. You can use adb and the tools you need for development in any of the three major OS. But you just need to know how to install them.
<Mirv> if one reads eg. the scripts etc that do the image installation, it can be done from another OS. and Qt development is naturally cross-platform regarding applications
<dun1982> So, there is no _need_ to install ubuntu. But at this moment it is the easiest way to start working with development preview hands down.
<Mirv> dun1982: correct
<dun1982> Mirv: you have to be very careful with people when you say can and cannot. I have noticed in my years in the business that there is no _can't_.
<dun1982> But that is not what I mean, sometimes there is no _point_ on doing something, even if it is possible.
<dun1982> ie. discussion regarding importing Symbian to Android.
<Mirv> true, and especially when everything's open there are no limits at what can be done
<popey> hmm.. I'm running an app on a freshly updated nexus 7 via the sdk, ubuntu-calculator-app from lp:ubuntu-calculator-app, but it never appears on screen...
<popey> phablet    621  4.4  2.9 156220 29124 ?        Ssl  10:35   0:03 /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/bin/qmlscene /home/phablet/ubuntu-calculator-app/calculator.qml --desktop_file_hint=/home/phablet/ubuntu-calculator-app/calculator.desktop
<popey> ^^ it's running
<popey> it used to work in the past..
<bzoltan> popey: let me check it
<popey> thanks bzoltan
<bzoltan> popey: I got fixed the naming in this branch -> lp:~bzoltan/ubuntu-calculator-app/namig-fix and it works for me now
<bzoltan>  popey: Where is the backspace in this app?
<nik90> bzoltan: do you know at what time the Ubuntu Phone App Jenkins bot runs everyday? It has not been merging stuff for the past 3 days
<bzoltan> nik90:  Sorry, i do not know...but I ping people who might know
<nik90> thnx
<popey> mmrazik: ^^
<mmrazik> nik90: can you give me an example of stuff that is not being merged?
<mmrazik> nik90: its supposed to be running every 15 mins
<mmrazik> and I don't see anything being broken ATM
<nik90> mmrazik: 1min
<nik90> mmrazik: Take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/trunk/+activereviews
<nik90> there is 1 review which has been approved for about 13 hours...but not yet tested by the bot
<popey> bzoltan: sweet! thanks
<agcalamitaITA> popey, did you get the calculator running
<mmrazik> nik90: none of them is globally approved
<popey> yes agcalamitaITA
<mmrazik> nik90: somebody needs to change the global Status of the MP
<bzoltan> popey: you got an MR too -> https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/ubuntu-calculator-app/namig-fix/+merge/153751
<popey> bzoltan: nice timing, was just about to ask for one ;)
<nik90> mmrazik: oh ok...I saw that it was approved by Juha...but I guess he forgot to change the global status
<nik90> thans
<nik90> thanks
<mmrazik> yw
<t1mp> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install says to run phablet-flash -l. My phablet-flash does not have the -l option. Should the wiki page be updated?
<popey> t1mp: apt-cache policy phablet-tools
<ogra_> t1mp, forst of all update your phablet-ttols :)
<popey> t1mp: what version you running?
<agcalamitaITA> t1mp, it should do
<ogra_> t1mp, amd to answer the other question from the other channel, 36 is the current image
<ogra_> (the counter was reset when the image name changed)
<ogra_> (i.e. when we switched to public dailies)
<t1mp> I have phablet-tools 0.3-0phablet1~quantal. Is that correct?
<t1mp> phablet-jenkins-deploy can be removed?
<popey>   Installed: 0.7-0phablet1
<popey> you need to update :D
<tsdgeos> t1mp: yeah phablet-jenkins-deploy was the old non public package
<popey> t1mp: you need ppa:phablet-team/tools
<popey> that ppa
<t1mp> popey, ogra_ tsdgeos ahh thanks. I was using old ppas.
<P3T3> ogra_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/paz00
<ogra_> P3T3, yay, cool
<RobbyF> It's that time of day to install daily builds
<dank101> lolyeah
<mmrazik> popey, bzoltan: https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/ubuntu-calculator-app/namig-fix/+merge/153751 is ignored by the autolanding as neither of you are part of the dev team.  Should I add ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers as yet another team whos members are allowed to go in?
<mmrazik> popey: but it is actually a bit weird to land stuff by people who otherwise are unable to push to the trunk
<popey> that is odd
<mmrazik> so from my POV it is actually correct that its ignored
<mmrazik> popey: you can't manually merge that change to trunk
<mmrazik> neither zoltan
<popey> that does make sense
<mmrazik> mhm.. now I realize -- how were you actually able to top-approve that MP
<mmrazik> oh. I see... the core drivers are part of that time
<mmrazik> s/time/team/
<mmrazik> popey: nevermind.. I'll add ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers to jenkins. You are actually able to merge the change manually
<mmrazik> jenkins only checks for direct members
<popey> ahh
<mmrazik> popey: missing commit message btw
<greyback> Hey, is there a script to add 'source' URIs to the sources.list in phablet?
<dank101> guys
<dank101> who want to work together on apps :D
<dank101> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1k2XoNi0ybRZpmyNVLR-0POEd0hUFWEX5iA4xYBKmiI8/edit
<RobbyF> Sorry, the file you have requested does not exist.
<dank101> wtf????
<dank101> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1k2XoNi0ybRZpmyNVLR-0POEd0hUFWEX5iA4xYBKmiI8/pub
<dank101> try now
<RobbyF> looks funny
<RobbyF> just an untitled doc
<dank101> editing
<dank101> time
<bzoltan> popey, mmrazik: I did not push anything :) I just made an MR and sent it for review
<mmrazik> bzoltan: ack. It was just no landing. Its fixed now.
<bzoltan> mmrazik:  ohh, cool... just tell me if I made something wrong.
<mmrazik> bzoltan: you didn't. You just proposed an MP, which is a valid thing to do. I highlighted you to let you know its stuck in the queue.
<mterry> When I do ./run in phablet trunk and swipe the screen, I end up in the Music screen instead of the Home screen.  Do others see this?  < mzanetti
<mzanetti> mterry: yes... I see this sometimes... but noone investigated yet
<mterry> It's reliable for me
<mterry> It's now my new autopilot blocker.  :)  One of these days I will actually be able to run the suite!
<mzanetti> mterry: interesting... I guess that causes the autopilot tests to fail too
<mzanetti> yeah...
<mterry> mzanetti, I'll try to bisect it a bit
<mzanetti> mterry: cool. thanks
<dank101> nandroiding before i test my build
<mterry> mzanetti, looks like r374 is the culprit
<mterry> Not quite sure why from looking at it
<mterry> Ah, in r374, it starts on people lens it looks like
<dank101> FU
<dank101> does anyone know how to heimdall a SGS3 d2att to stock
<dank101> nvm
<dank101> uhhh? wut?
<dank101> ok?
<mterry> Seems like home.lens is not loaded, so is never switched to...
<dank101> glitchy CWM is glitchy
<dank101> don't mind me
<dank101> im just screaming at myslef
<mterry> Seems to be because DeeVariantText is unknown...
<dank101> person name = lool
<dank101> TOTALLYNOTABOTFACE.jpg
<lool> ?
<dank101> nvm
<dank101> your name seemed like you were a spambot
<mterry> mzanetti, after upgrading qt-dee (which now pulls from desktop-deps instead of super-friends), I get the "start at music, but switch to home after a moment" behavior, which it sounds like you mentioned above.  Some race condition with the home lens appearing immediately or not.  The non upgraded qt-dee broke the people/home lens completely, which is why I wasn't seeing them at all
<dank101> does ubuntu touch overwrite the recovery?
<mzanetti> mterry: ah ok... yes... it builds up at the leftmost lens and then switches over to the home lens
<mzanetti> mterry: right now that is indeed done by a rather ugly hack - that fails every once in a while
<ptlsajan> any mobile ubuntu developer here??
<dank101> yes?\
<dank101> wait
<dank101> DaJa Vu
<ogra_> rsalveti, xnox , didrocks and me were just discussipon daily landing/building of libhybris changes ... does the packaged side depend hard on the android side of it ?
<ogra_> or can we just blindly keep rolling with packages in userspace, no matter what the bzr tree has
<ogra_> *bzr tree that repo uses
<xnox> at the moment platform-api and qtubuntu-sensors build-dep on libhybris.
<rsalveti> currently that depends on the android side as well
<rsalveti> I don't think we should have a CI for that, not the same way we have for the others
<ogra_> k
<rsalveti> I'm working on rebasing the changes on top of upstream, and then we should just work directly there or with package patches if needed
<ogra_> but that will keep the api and sensors in manual as well indeed
<xnox> rsalveti: well, we can still use the same style packaging, just not automatically merge latest crack from upstream and not automatically land into ubuntu-archive, but for example still land into a ppa for testing.
<xnox> which is as lowest packaging maintenance we can get.
<rsalveti> xnox: right
<rsalveti> I actually need to find a better way of handling the code that gets built on the android side
<rsalveti> like moving to a different project or similar
<rsalveti> the platform-api will be done once we move to mir, but hybris would still need to be consumed by both sides
<rsalveti> which is kind of a pain
<ogra_> the android side is hairy ...
<ogra_> given its armel
<xnox> rsalveti: hmm.... i remember doing a massive recipe that would pull in tips of gcc,binutils,mingw-w64 and doing a full toolchain bootstrap in lp, until I got blocked for taking too much buildd time =)
<ogra_> else we could just build and inject a package
<rsalveti> yeah
<ogra_> dont we have an armel cross compiler in the archive ?
<xnox> ogra_: did the armel/hf multilib toolchain get purged from the archive?
<xnox> ogra_: i have a strange feeling it may have been axed.
<ogra_> we could cross build it and then fuzz the binaries into a package
<rsalveti> we'd need bionic as well, and a few other deps
<ogra_> ah, crap indeed
 * ogra_ forgot about bionic
<jo-erlend> does anyone know if calendar/tasks/notes, etc, will be compatible with Evolution? I'm so very tired of my current sync.
<xnox> ogra_: we do still have cross and multilib toolchains to armel available in the archive.
<ogra_> xnox, yeah, but not bionic based
<ogra_> so wotn help
<ogra_> different toolchain etc
<dank101> anyone have the march 15 build??
<dank101> Guys
<dank101> what are the diffrenes between the mwc demo and the latest
<ptlsajan> any one here is developing ubunu for htc sensastion
<RobbyF> smoothness I notice.
<RobbyF> still awaiting change logs
<ogra_> dank101, only minor changes
<dank101> orga_ bug fixes?
<ogra_> a few i think
<dank101> like what
<ogra_> nothing that would have any effect on your issue though
<ogra_> UI fixes  and stuff
<ogra_> look through the package changelogs if you need to know in detail
<dank101> ah
<dank101> doesnt matter in my case
<ogra_> the .manifest file has the current package versions
<n-iCe> where can I check what phones have been ported?
<ogra_> on the devices wikipage
<n-iCe> got the site?
<dank101> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<ogra_> see topic, its linked from every page in that namespace
<n-iCe> got it
<n-iCe> thanks dank101
<ogra_> sergiusens, haha, you are supposed to fix plymouth ?
<ogra_> sergiusens, if you need some help, i'm trying that since a few years already on arm :)
<ogra_> sergiusens, its a barrel of worms ... and will get worse if we actually start using ubuntu initrds
<sergiusens> ogra_: yeah, I added myself there after a quick chat with awe_
 * sergiusens goes for lunch!
<ogra_> note that mountall needs plymouth ... essentially  ...  its a bad rathole ...
<awe_> ogra_, we're not using plymouth.  sergiusens
<awe_> sergiusens's task is to remove the modified version from the PPA
<ogra_> awe_, that wont work
<awe_> which just disabled it
<ogra_> mountall needs it
<ogra_> at least libplymouth
<awe_> not in our container
<ogra_> what if we switch containers ?
<awe_> take a look at mountall.. it currently just simulates the mount events so that the rest of the system will start
<awe_> ogra_, sure...then it'd have to change
<ogra_> plymouth is also hardcoded into the initrd
<ogra_> which makes it pretty big
<awe_> but nobody has *proved* that it's possible to flip the container model
<awe_> until that happens...it's a moot point
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> well, we will want some kind of bootsplash
<awe_> the task I had was to cleanup the *phablet* version of plymouth as ubuntu-session currently includes upstart override files for it
<ogra_> and plymouth will need to learn to talk to Mir if we keep it
<awe_> right
<ogra_> right, which is the proper way
<awe_> but as I mentioned, the container model is the bigger problem.
<ogra_> if you remove it you will have to hack a lot of package deps
<ogra_> as well as initrd scripts
<ogra_> ... rathole ... as i said :)
<awe_> what I want to remove is the *phablet* version
<awe_> which is a no-op
<ogra_> ah, k
 * ogra_ gets it now
<awe_> ie. we should only include the std version from the archive
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> plus overrides
<awe_> then the ubuntu-session plymouth.override takes over
<ogra_> though its a waste of diskspace
<awe_> bingo
<awe_> sure, but that leads to the dependency mess
<ogra_> would be nice if we could live without it ... but i have been there several times over the last years and its not easy
<dank101> i have a suggestion for canonical
<dank101> make 2 versions of unity
<ogra_> drop it in the suggestions box at the entrance then :)
<dank101> where?
<dank101> link?
 * ogra_ was joking
<RobbyF> I loled
<ogra_> why would we double maintenance work ?
<dank101> it's a suggestion for unity
<dank101> i heard they were going to QML for unity
<ogra_> well, the purpose of unity is to unite, not to separate more :)
<dank101> i was going to say make 2 version
<dank101> one QML one compiz
<ogra_> we have two versions
<ogra_> and compiz is dead beef
<dank101> my brother uses the sh*t out of compiz effects
<ogra_> Mir will replace Xorg and compiz
<dank101> he killed about 3 laptop with compiz
<ogra_> and nux
<dank101> oh
<dank101> so effects will still be possible?
<ogra_> well, different than today but yeah
<dank101> :D
<dank101> ok
<ogra_> and i think the target is to have only one unity ...
<ogra_> which will likely be the QML one
<RobbyF> wrong channel but will that be ready in 13.04?
<dank101> ok
<ogra_> lol, nope
<RobbyF> MIR or qml?
<ogra_> qml is what you already use on your phone
<dank101> ery small change of Mir
<dank101> *very
<dank101> it's already working with the new unity
<ogra_> i dont think Mir will replace surfaceflinger before 13.04 ...
<ogra_> but shortly after
<dank101> i saw a video by canonical
<dank101> it's a combo
<dank101> (Mir working WITH surfaceflinger)
<RobbyF> that was a quick leak video right?
<ogra_> there are plenty videos on G+ ...
<ogra_> tvoss is tirelessly producing them :)
<ogra_> there is also an #ubuntu-mir channel i think
<RobbyF> I just circled you!
<ogra_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir
<ogra_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Spec for some architecture overview
<kgunn> RobbyF: dank101 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/GetInvolved
<kgunn> just happened to see discussion above
<ogra_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Spec#On_Android_Drivers has the info about how surfaceflinger is supposed to be replaced
<dank101> http://unity.ubuntu.com/mir/installing_prebuilt_on_android.html
<kgunn> getting "rid" of surface flinger from the phablet dep stack is ongoing now
<RobbyF> I'm bored so i'll fire that up
<kgunn> #ubuntu-mir
<ogra_> i assume as a user you really wont notice the switch ....
<RobbyF> probably not.
<RobbyF> daily images need a proper boot down screen with option to shutdown or reboot.
<RobbyF> bugs me
<RobbyF> not sure if i've shut the display off or if i did a poweroff
<RobbyF> i'll get to work on that.
<IReboot> I have contributed to MythTV for a while, some are distributed through launchpad. The documentation is on the MythTV wiki. Is wiki.ubuntu.com an appropriate to supply the same level of documentation as in the following example, when I create a Touch app? See: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/MythTV-indicator
<dank101> let's see if the S3 get Ubuntu touch
<dank101> it's coming
<dank101> drum roll please
<RobbyF> !rim shot
<dank101> where do i set the wifi settings
<RobbyF> the top drop down bar
<dank101> Wireless is broken
<dank101> FAN-FU**-ING-TASTIC
<ogra_> fix it then
<dank101> I SPENT 6 WEEKS ON THIS
<dank101> AND I CANT EVEN GET SSH
<dank101> RAWR
 * dank101 turns into a evil fire-breathing dragon
 * ogra_ brings sausages
<dank101> YUM
<dank101> APT-GET
 * dank101 eats the sausages 
<k1l> haha. i love that "we want it to be open source" "ok, now its open source fix it yourself" ;p
<dank101> lolagreed
<mterry> mzanetti, does autopilot-phablet have keyboard support?
<mterry> I guess it would involve opening the onscreen keyboard..
<sergiusens> mterry: sending them through evdev should work, not sure it made it into autopilot tough or if it is what we want people to use
<mzanetti> mterry: yes it should
<mzanetti> mterry: check out the webbrowser-app-autopilot
<mzanetti> mterry: there are some tests with keyboard input (setting the browser url)
<sergiusens> mzanetti: is that with the osk? Just curious on progress :-)
<mzanetti> sergiusens: no... its X11 or evdev, depending on device
<mzanetti> sergiusens: I don't think osk has any autopilot support/tests yet. at least I didn't come across any yet
<mzanetti> good point actually
 * mzanetti checks
<kwehmucdee> Hi guys, thanks for your work! I'd like to ask: when will a full working (or almost) version be released for the first device(s). And at that point, will it be relatively easy to port to other devices?
<fcole90> hello
<fcole90> may ubuntu-touchalso work on Samsung Galaxy S Plus i9001?
<fcole90> may ubuntu-touch also work on Samsung Galaxy S Plus i9001?
<janimo> rsalveti, when is system.img to be used vs the .zip file? I see HTC DNA uses fastboot to flash system.img for example while the wikipages list the zip route
<rsalveti> janimo: both works fine, we just suggest system.zip because it also contains the boot.img image
<rsalveti> but you could flash both separately
<rsalveti> at phablet-flash we use the .imgs with the bootstrap option (first time flashing the device)
<rsalveti> and the zip for normal daily updates
<janimo> rsalveti, ok, thanks for clarifying :)
<rsalveti> np :-)
<janimo> rsalveti, and main.mk needs changing for a new port only if a new vendor (but not a new product of an existing vendor) is added?
<janimo> it says that will eventually not be needed, but it's not clear why or what will replace modifying this makefile
<rsalveti> janimo: currently you only need to edit that in case there's a vendor folder not yet covered by the rules file
<rsalveti> janimo: the proper solution would be something similar as we have for CM, which would download and set the repos automatically with brunch <flavour>
<rsalveti> which we currently don't support
<sergiusens> janimo: rsalveti I'll fix it so it's not need, we really don't need it anymore
<rsalveti> sergiusens: fix what exactly?
<rsalveti> sergiusens: currently we're cloning the trees for all devices, we'd need to have some similar solution as what is done with breakfast with CM
<sergiusens> rsalveti: the need to edit main.mk
<rsalveti> to only download the repos that are needed for a specific device
<rsalveti> sergiusens: how are you fixing it?
<mterry> mzanetti, OK, the phablet-greeter-lightdm branch should be ready.  I fixed autopilot tests and added a new one
<mzanetti> mterry: ok. cool. I'll check it out
<mterry> thanks!
<sergiusens> rsalveti: adding subdir+= vendor\ device is the quick thought, but I want to revert back to a full build with the small manifest
<rsalveti> sergiusens: yeah, not sure if including all vendor would cause possible issues with the porters
<rsalveti> sergiusens: how is CM including them? simply by adding vendor as a build subdir?
<janimo> rsalveti, sergiusens also what do you think of encouraging use of .repo/local_manifests/vendor_product.xml instead of changing default.xml?
<rsalveti> the repos are dynamically added, which would then work, but problem is without fixing that, we could have conflicting projects under the vendor folder
<janimo> that way porters can more easily provide their manifests to just drop in
<rsalveti> janimo: yeah, that's part of what I called 'proper fix' :-) following what CM already does
<sergiusens> rsalveti: what we have is a mod of TINY_BUILD (or whatever it was called), I'll roll back and propose a fix... do we have gerrit now?
<rsalveti> cm uses a python script to dig the repositories x devices, and fetch them once you call breakfast
<rsalveti> sergiusens: not yet
<sergiusens> rsalveti: ok, I'll email a patch :-)
<rsalveti> sergiusens: not a lot happened during your vac, mostly planning all around :-)
<rsalveti> vUDS, planning, etc
<sergiusens> rsalveti: ok, so now I need to figure out what was planned for me :-P
<rsalveti> sergiusens: :-) the good thing about vUDS is that you can watch the videos on-line
<ogra_> hahaha
<ogra_> sergiusens, i'll need you too for a bit this week to squeeze some info for https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-1303-cdimage-android-builds out of your brain
<ogra_> (at least if i dont get along alone )
<MrNerd> yooooooo
<MrNerd> make: *** No rule to make target `bacon'.  Stop.
<MrNerd> i keep getting this
<sergiusens> ogra_: yeah, was looking into that :-)
<MrNerd> anyone?>
<androirc> Hey
<androirc> I nees help please
<androirc> When i compile it says i dont have 'bacon'
<WebVisitor-2> hi
<WebVisitor-2> there is some way to enable secondary click on a multitouch pad?
<rsalveti> boiko: did the phone-app renaming landed already?
<rsalveti> boiko: just saw that we need to sync the landing of the platform-api package as well
<rsalveti> don't we also need to land a new shell?
<MrNerd> Heyy everyone
<dank101> Format...
<WebVisitor-2> hi
<WebVisitor-2> there is some way to enable secondary click on a multitouch pad?
<MrNerd> I keep getting no bacon when i compile.
<MrNerd> Its starting to annoy me.
<MrNerd> Anyone know a solution?
<boiko> rsalveti: I need the platform-api released in order to merge the phone-app one
<rsalveti> boiko: got it, do we also need an update for the shell?
<rsalveti> guess we had the list of apps hardcoded there still
<rsalveti> I know we had to change it for the browser renaming
<boiko> rsalveti: yep, I have MRs for all of those
<rsalveti> boiko: cool
<janimo> rsalveti, are CM/Ubuntu Touch build logs getting generated by default somewhere?
<janimo> for a local build I mean
 * IanWizard-Cloud looks around at people.
 * IanWizard-Cloud goes back to his corner.
<ogra_> janimo, i havent seen anything in my local builds beyond the console output
<ogra_> from brunch ... (CM)
<ogra_> Ubuntu Toouch is just a live-build rolled rootfs
<TheMuso> /c/c
<rsalveti> janimo: not sure, never looked to find if that's also part of the release
<rsalveti> *of the build
<thesummer> Hello, I'd like to ask a few questions about how programming with/for ubuntu phone actually works before I flash a phone. Is it already possible to access the sensors (magnetometer/accelerometer/gyro) of a phone (Galaxy Nexus in my case)?  And as I understand it is based on the ARM version of ubuntu 12.10. Does it mean, that I could use the respective repos to install additional libraries etc?
<lilstevie> thesummer, it is currently a dev *preview*
<lilstevie> lots of stuff doesn't work
<lilstevie> including many apps
<thesummer> lilstevie, I am aware of that. I have a Galaxy nexus at my dispense atm. I just wanted to see if enough is working to catch my interest ;-)
<lilstevie> thesummer, if you aren't planning on developing apps for it probably not
<lilstevie> most apps are no more than cardboard cutouts
<thesummer> And sensors would be quite nice
<thesummer> even if only a lowlevel access is working atm.
<lilstevie> I'm not sure how much hardware access is available at this stage
<lilstevie> most of those things use proprietary drivers
#ubuntu-touch 2013-03-19
<ogra_> thesummer, the platform api is still not 100% there yet
<ogra_> but you will have a very abstract layer to access sensors and the rest of the HW
<thesummer> i see
<thesummer> i gues taking look won't hurt
<thesummer> *guess
<thesummer> thx
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> there is already a bunch of stuff but its far from complete
<cjaredrun> so lets say i didnt write down my nexus 4 build number... and need to restore?
<ogra_> isnt it on the box ?
<cjaredrun> ah found a list with the latest
<rufusmi> hello!
<rufusmi> does anyone know how ubuntu touch performs on a verizon gnex?
<iwan_07> hai
<iwan_07> someone online please??
<dholbach> good morning
<mbaumi> hello :)
<mbaumi> any dev here who can fluently code in qml?
<mbaumi> and html5
<janimo> dholbach, morning, did last weeks SDK/QML sessions have text written up along with the videos?
<IReboot> janimo: There are the IRC logs on line but other than that I do not think so.
<dholbach> janimo, there was ... yes, what IReboot said
<janimo> IReboot, irclogs are good if they cover the session :)
<janimo> for past Ubuntu dev weeks I found it easy to catch up by just reading the IRC discussion in a few minutes, with video it is a bit more time consuming
<IReboot> Wow a right answer and I have not even had a coffee yet :)
<dholbach> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/03/14/%23ubuntu-app-devel.html and http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/03/15/%23ubuntu-app-devel.html
<janimo> dholbach, thanks ! :)
<mhall119> popey: did you see https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/ubuntu-calculator-app/tear-off-formula ?
<popey> yeah, but can't see how to "tear off"
<mhall119> drag it up, about half-way
<popey> tried that..
<popey> hmm
<popey> oh, got it
<mhall119> popey: do you have a calculation in the last formula row?
<popey> bit finneky on a laptop with touchpoint
<popey> nice!
<mhall119> popey: yeah, for some reason you have to give the formula view focus first, then click and drag, I'm not sure why that is
<mhall119> popey: but scrolling the other direction doesn't move the numpad anymore, which isn't what the design called for
<mhall119> so it's not a finished solution
<mhall119> but it's the start of one
<mhall119> I'm hoping Dalius and crew can run with it from here
<popey> much appreciated, thanks
<popey> mhall119: am on a call at the moment, but need to have a chat about bug 1155277
<ubot5> bug 1155277 in Ubuntu Calculator App "Equals should cancel previous operators and return result" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1155277
<tvoss> seb128, ping
<seb128> tvoss, hey
<tvoss> seb128, hey :) you had a session on settings during vUDS, right? can you point me to the blueprint?
<seb128> tvoss, no, we didn't have one
<tvoss> seb128, ah, I thought that was scheduled? But wasn't there a blueprint on that topic?
<seb128> tvoss, I can't find one on https://blueprints.launchpad.net/sprints/uds-1303
<seb128> it doesn't ring a bell
<tvoss> seb128, ack
<seb128> I think we said that's a topic we need to discuss at some point
<seb128> but we were not really ready for it
<seb128> lool, ^ do you know?
<lool> sorry which topic
<lool> ah settings
<lool> seb128, tvoss: No, this wasn't discussed as a standalone topic; I remember it came up indirectly via chewie / network state
<lool> seb128, tvoss: it would be nice to get this started though; I guess the settings framework would be one, then system settings implementation backend and finally system settings app
<seb128> right
<lool> this was also brought up as part of app containment, APIs and as part of the systemd discussions
<seb128> I'm waiting for a summary of what happened last week in London
<seb128> the indicator guys were there and they had quite some discussions
<tvoss> seb128, lool how do we take it from here, then?
<tvoss> seb128, lool is the usual approach to open up a blueprint for that?
<seb128> tvoss, yes, we should probably have a blueprint and organize an hangout to get started
<seb128> we need to figure out who are the right people to get there though
<tvoss> seb128, I would think you have better insight into identifying the right people, but I'm happy to create a blueprint and a meeting at least
<seb128> tvoss, ok, please register the blueprint, I will build the list of people and set the meeting up at a time that works for everyone
<tvoss> seb128, cool, thanks
<seb128> yw
<tvoss> seb128, do I need to register the blueprint against Ubuntu or against a specific project?
<awe_> tvoss, seb128, invite me please...  just sent lengthy email to aruiz and lars re: indicators & settings wrt to networking/telephony
<lool> tvoss: Yup; we can start with a blueprint or start with a hangout
<seb128> awe_, thanks, can you bounce me the email (I'm just trying to see what's happening there)
<lool> if we want to invite community to participate, we should give enough notice for people to be able to attend
<lool> I'm happy to run a hangout on air even on short notice so that at least we have a video in case folks want to catch up on the discussions
<awe_> seb128, sure
<awe_> done
<seb128> awe_, thanks
<seb128> lool, +1 for open/on air hangout
<tvoss> seb128, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1303-settings-infrastructure
<seb128> tvoss, thanks
<MBaumi> whatsapp! :-)
<tvoss> seb128, yw
<MBaumi> Deutsch hier? Lest mal diesen Artikel: http://www.ubuntuhandys.de/uhr-wetter-rechner-kalender-fertig-ubuntu-phone-coreapps/
<MBaumi> *Deutsche
<k1l> MBaumi: deine seite?
<MBaumi> nee, ich schreibe nur ^^
<k1l> MBaumi: jedenfalls haben wir auch deutsche ubuntu channel #ubuntu-de und #ubuntu-de-offtopic . wobei die seite auch gut in den planten von ubuntuusers.de passen würde
<MBaumi> planten?
<MBaumi> will someone port ubutu touch to SGS4? Any plans?
<k1l> *planeten
<k1l> is the sgs4 released so far?
<MBaumi> no, but coming later, I think in april
<k1l> im pretty sure someone will port ubuntu onto it
<vilde> Hi, probably this qestion has been here several times. Is there a version for nexus 7 3g (tilapia) comming?
<MBaumi> btw, is there a ubuntu touch image working on an raspberry pi? :D
<k1l> MBaumi: no ubuntu on the raspberrry pi due to old arm cpu
<MBaumi> k1l wir wollen eher eine größere Menge abdecken als zu fachsimpeln... if you know what i mean :)
<mpt> tvoss, I'm doing design for system settings, and the Systems team (ted, larsu, charles, et al) are implementing
<vilde> I did a lot today, installed Ubuntu and after some struggle I found out that the my Nexus 7 3G version is not supported, but on the other hand I got to try Ubuntu ;)
<k1l> MBaumi: in the german planet there is no blog that talks about the mobile ubuntu scene right now.
<MBaumi> I know, we want to build one up.. like I told you before, www.ubuntuhandys.de ! Forum is coming soon :-)
<MBaumi> Oh, the planet is linking to other sites?
<ogra_> vilde, the grouper images should work ... 3G data isnt supported anyway yet and the rest of the HW is identical
<MBaumi> then it is a nice idea!! Thank you :-)
<ogra_> you might need to manually install
<vilde> ok, I don't use the 3G anyway, grouper images... I shall try to find that
<tvoss> mpt, ?
<mpt> tvoss, !
<mpt> <tvoss> seb128, lool how do we take it from here, then?
<lool> mpt: seb128 is setting up a meeting
<mpt> yes
<seb128> lool, tvoss: meeting set up, next monday 17utc (that seems to work for everyone who should be there)
<tvoss> seb128, great, thank you
<tvoss> mpt, sorry, ENOCONTEXT :) got it now :)
<seb128> tvoss, yw
<tvoss> mpt, added you to the meeting invite
<mpt> Hm, the Facebook app is inviting me to get Facebook for iPhone
<rsalveti> yup, the browser id is still from iphone I guess
<MBaumi> anyone here with ubuntu touch on TF101?
<dholbach> rsalveti, olá! como vai?
<dholbach> rsalveti, do you have an example for "legal description behind the binary blobs (mostly from the original Android image)"?
<rsalveti> dholbach: hey :-)
<dholbach> if you do, that'd make it easier to write something up and ping the image maintainers
 * ogra_ wonders what "mostly" means here :)
<ogra_> do you make some binary blobs up yourself ? :)
<rsalveti> https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/drivers
<dholbach> ogra_, sure - /dev/urandom is my preferred source
<ogra_> heh
<rsalveti> this is from the original nexus images
<dholbach> rsalveti, hum... there's no legal bits there?
<rsalveti> after you download the blobs, there's an extract script, which will show you the license
<dholbach> aha
<dholbach> thanks a bunch rsalveti
<dholbach> I'll reach out to everyone
<dholbach> meant to ping them all a while ago already
<dholbach> obrigado
<rsalveti> but this might not be the same for the community based ports, it'd actually be good to try to find the license covering the original image for the specific vendor/device
<dholbach> yep
<rsalveti> to see if there is anything specific to the blobs (mostly drivers) that are part of the image
<dholbach> sure
<dholbach> rsalveti, saw the ubuntu development guide in pt_br? :-D
<rsalveti> all we want to check is if we're able to distribute them
<dholbach> yep, makes sense
<rsalveti> dholbach: not yet, but saw you posted about it, quite nice
<dholbach> yeah, I thought so too :)
<dholbach> anyway, I'll get to work on it
<dholbach> sergiusens, rsalveti, I updated our wiki template (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/PortTemplate) to give them space to elaborate on which blogs are in there and which license they're under and ping them to fill it out - I'll get back to you once we have some more answers and mail the list about it as well
<hopkinskong> ogra_ popey help, i still can't get it working on my device
<hopkinskong> You know that i have a special device, and i need to create an root fs.
<hopkinskong> But i have no idea what should i do by using two zips (1: built CM10.1, 2:Image from the site)
<hopkinskong> I tried copy the "system" folder to "/", and extracted contents of "filesystem.dir" to "/"
<ogra_> flash them in succession
<hopkinskong> I don't have the term of "flash"
<ogra_> boot into recovery ...
<hopkinskong> I don't have recovery.
<hopkinskong> OK, i want to clarify something.
<hopkinskong> First of all, do i really need an existing Android to make Ubuntu Touch work?
<hopkinskong> Or Ubuntu Touch Image+CM10.1 Image jut built WOULD WORK?
<ogra_> you need to somehow flash the files ...
<hopkinskong> just tell me first, do i need an exists android besides from the CM10.1 i built
<ogra_> you need to somehow install that CM10.1 ... for that you usually need android's recovery
<hopkinskong> So i need a "base" android, then install "CM10.1" then for the "rootfs"?
<hopkinskong> [BASE ANDROID]+[CUSTOM BUILT CM10.1]+[ROOTFS IMAGE] = UBUNTU TOUCH or [CUSTOM BUILT CM10.1]+[ROOTFS IMAGE] = UBUNTU TOUCH
<hopkinskong> which one is correct?
<pentester> how do you upgrade the ubuntu software on the phone
<pentester> I keep redoing the process on the wiki, but receive an error of not enough space on /data
<hopkinskong> I need to explain how my device boot. I am on some kind of "custom bootloader", and when i launch, it loads the kernel and initrd DIRECTLY.
<hopkinskong> Then it will read /init in my rootfs (/sdcard/ubuntu-touch/rootfs.ext2)
<hopkinskong> and start the system.
<thebit> Hi
<thebit> anyone knows if inside the ubuntu touch i can run GTK applications ?
<thebit> anyone knows if inside the ubuntu touch i can run GTK applications ?
<seb128> thebit, you probably can't atm
<ogra_> thebit, you can, via ssh -X or so ... they wont be able to display on the device
<seb128> we will need a Mir backend once the touch image runs on Mir
<seb128> backend for GTK
<ogra_> (and beyond that,. what seb128 said)
<thebit> so, the Glib isn't supported in ubuntu touch ?
<thebit> someone know which X manager it runs?, lightdm or a minimal version?
<ogra_> thebit, a script thats called ubuntu-session
<ogra_> thebit, and it doesnt us X at all
<thebit> But it uses the framebuffer like linux does no?
<ogra_> it uses androids SurfaceFlinger at the moments
<ogra_> -s
<ogra_> and very soon Mir
<ogra_> (within the next weeks it will switch)
<thebit> umm, thanks, its factible, or doable, to run a previous app in Gtk in ubuntu touch?
<ogra_> thebit, as i said only remotely via something like ssh -X (which woudl display it on your desktop) ... there isnt any SurfaceFlinger support for Gtk and there isnt any Mir support for Gtk
 * ogra_ ponders if we want a powerpc build of ubuntu touch :)
<thebit> the gtk will be abandoned at some point in the future for the ubuntu ?
<ogra_> for touch it hasnt existed
<ogra_> on the desktop it will persist
<ogra_> in one way ot another
<ogra_> *or
<ogra_> ubuntu touch is designed for HTML5 and QML from the beginning
<ogra_> so i doubt you will see any gtk apps there
<ogra_> (unless you make Gtk work with Mir or SurfaceFlinger :) )
<ogra_> we wont refuxe patches (hint ... )
<ogra_> *refuse
<seb128> thebit, we will make GTK apps work on Ubuntu Touch
<thebit> ok, soon or later it will have, for example for cordova maybe
<seb128> it requires to use Mir though
<seb128> and to write a Mir backend for GTK
<seb128> which is planned
<seb128> once those happen, most GTK apps should run fine
<seb128> (some do X specific calls and will need to be fixed but that's not the majority)
<thebit> mm the Ubuntu Touch could bring with the Mir the support for Gtk apps, it sounds great!!
<thebit> do you have a GIT place where we can contribute ?
<ogra_> for the Mir support ?
<ogra_> i think there is a bzr branch
<ogra_> for ubuntu touch apps themselves its all QML only atm
<thebit> ok, yes.. i've found the bzr you told me, thanks
<ogra_> for Mir there is also #ubuntu-mir where the devs hang out
<nik90> mesq: when can we expect the app paterns for clock? We already have merge proposals for timer, stopwatch etc but rather wait on the app patern before merging to trunk
<mick1203> Is it possible to install Ubunto-touch on an HP device
<mick1203> Is it possible to install Ubunto-touch on an HP device
<mick1203> specifically HP slate 500
<mick1203> I know its a garbage device and all but I have no other use for it
<mick1203> Is it possible to install Ubunto-touch on an HP device
<mick1203> specifically HP slate 500
<mick1203> I know its a garbage device and all but I have no other use for it
<ogra_> rsalveti, sergiusens ... so touch seeds are up at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.raring/view/3/touch and we can use them in the new images :)
<rsalveti> yeah, trying to remember how the task/meta is generated now
<rsalveti> as we don't want a meta package
 * sergiusens needs to learn how to use seeds
<rsalveti> oh, but we have a meta now
<rsalveti> ubuntu-touch-meta
<ogra_> yeah the one we have in raring now is pretty useless until all packages are migrated
<rsalveti> sure, but we can use this meta at live build
<rsalveti> which is already something :-)
<ogra_> well, it has no deps
<ogra_> deps are only added for existing packages
<rsalveti> true, as it consumes the seeds
<ogra_> but i guess you could hack up the update.cfg
<ogra_> so it would pull from a PPA additionally
<rsalveti> ogra_: so should we push this meta at our ppa after germinating it?
<ogra_> sounds like the best plan for the moment, yes
<rsalveti> ok, that's fine
 * ogra_ idly watches his repos sync of android-x86 ... still going on ... two days now :/
<ogra_> even mirroring the ubuntu archive is faster
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> and i got an FTBFS mail for ubuntu-touch-meta on powerPC
<tassadar__> you should ask them to send you DVDs with the whole tree)
<ogra_> poor PPC users
<ogra_> tassadar__, well i thought i'd try the tar.bz2 they offer ... its 7G and supposed to have the whoe tree ... i tried the whole weekend ... but somehow the download commits suicide after 2-3G all the time
<ogra_> so now i resorted to repo sync in the hope that i can at least make it pick up if it fails
<ogra_> anyway ... anough work ...
 * ogra_ re-locates to a comfy place
<Stskeeps> rsalveti: glancing at some of the bionic patches, you're going for a less picky version of my __errno hack so you can run the binaries still?
<rsalveti> Stskeeps: I created another lib which contains the __set_errno function, so we could map that with our custom linker
<Stskeeps> ah, that makes sense
<rsalveti> and avoid all the calls for __set_errno
<Mixyde> Hello/Bonsoir
<janimo> rsalveti, are hybris changes being sent upstream?
<rsalveti> janimo: not yet, I'm trying to find a way to better split the compat code
<rsalveti> to avoid incompatibilities with the packaging side
<rsalveti> and got sidetracked to work on some other fixes as well, hopefully should be back to this today still
<janimo> rsalveti, another question: my build yields a cm-.zip without codename and date of build in it. Do you know which files are those taken from?
<rsalveti> janimo: let me look
<janimo> so just cm-.zip but the other zip in the output dir of the exact same size -they seem to be hardlinks sharing an inode  - is named ok:
<janimo> full_tf101-ota-eng.jani.zip
<Mixyde> Hello, I wante to know how can I Change the DPI for the HpTouchpad with Ubuntu Touch
<rsalveti> janimo: guess the codename it might not be finding it properly
<rsalveti> janimo: is this a new build which is not yet cm compatible?
<rsalveti> guess it'll look for PRODUCT_DEVICE
<ogra_> Mixyde, see the porting howto (link is in the channel topic)
 * rsalveti reminds he needs to approve ogra_'s mr
<rsalveti> will make sure this lands today
<ogra_> yeah !
 * ogra_ dances
<janimo> rsalveti, trying a tf101 build for practice
<janimo> rsalveti, thanks I'll look for PRODUCT_DEVICE
<ogra_> rsalveti, if it landed i'll care for updating the instructions tomorrow
<Guest90834> hi, we have a Galaxy Nexus with a broken screen lying around, but I am not sure if it is already unlocked. Is there a way to tell from the adb shell?
<ogra_> from fastboot i think
<janimo> Guest36969, you can tell if you boot into bootloader mode (press volume keys while rebooting)
<ogra_> call fastboot oem unlock
<ogra_> janimo, no screen ;)
<Mixyde> Ogra thank you, I will try to understand how to do it
<janimo> Guest36969, it should have an info screen which tells locked or unlocked among other things
<janimo> ogra_, ah completely broken screen :)
<ogra_> the fastboot command will tell you if its already unlocked
<Guest90834> ah ok
<Guest90834> thanks
<ogra_> if not it will just unlock
<Guest90834> I will try that
<Guest90834> great
<Guest90834> lets see
<rsalveti> janimo: see build/envsetup.sh
<rsalveti> there's a function called 'eat'
<rsalveti>         MODVERSION=`sed -n -e'/ro\.cm\.version/s/.*=//p' $OUT/system/build.prop`
<rsalveti>         ZIPFILE=cm-$MODVERSION.zip
<rsalveti> hm, but guess this is more to flash the device, but it should give an idea as well
<rsalveti> indeed, it uses the ro.cm.version from system/build.prop
<rsalveti> ro.cm.version=10.1-20130312-UNOFFICIAL-mako
<rsalveti> for my local mako build
<janimo> rsalveti, thanks
<rsalveti> janimo: check vendor/cm/config/common.mk
<rsalveti> for CM_VERSION
<rsalveti> Guest36969: I believe fastboot should tell you from the console as well if it's indeed unlocked
<rsalveti> otherwise I guess you can use the buttons to try to unlock
<rsalveti> as it doesn't use the touch screen anyway to accept the unlock
<rsalveti> you need to do a vol down + power
<ogra_> iirc you get a screen that asks you to confirm
<rsalveti> yup
<pmcgowan> bfiller: do we have a bp for the camera app? or is that wound down enough?
<bfiller> pmcgowan: don't have one currently for camera, notepad or media-player. probably should as there are still work items even though not major
<pmcgowan> bfiller: should we make one apps bp to capture them?
<bfiller> pmcgowan: like video recording for example in camera
<bfiller> pmcgowan: I'd say on bp per app
<bfiller> one
<pmcgowan> bfiller: ok, how do we get them made, do you already have the task lists?
<bfiller> pmcgowan: I can take care of it, have some of the tasks captured already in spreadsheet
<pmcgowan> bfiller: ok thanks
<mesq> nik90: tomorrow or thursday at the latest! sorry, the clock designs are indeed a bit overdue… just pending some tricky alarm clock details. but I hope in the end the results are worth the wait :)
<Riussi_> yes, nice meeting you mesq today. i'll continue the alarms when we get the designs
<larsgk> dragly: ping
<nik90> mesq: np :) I understand there are lot of things to work out not just in the clock app but other core apps as well. take your time
<tedg> tvoss, looking at the application archive API proposal, how do you want comments in that?  As /* */ comments?
<tedg> tvoss, Too late, already did it :-)
<mesq> nik90: cheers, thanks for your understanding and support :)
<mesq> Riussi_: my pleasure, hope to catch up with you again soon!
<bcurtiswx> phablet-flash is so slow, lol
<RobbyF> I disagree
<bcurtiswx> 64KB/s download rates
<RobbyF> let me try
<RobbyF> I get 5-10MB typically
<RobbyF> phone is to dead to flash
<bcurtiswx> i don't think i've ever gotten a relatively fast connection
<bcurtiswx> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip is what i'm DLing
<RobbyF> 100%[======================================>] 45,951,712  6.85M/s   in 7.9s
<RobbyF> fast for me, where are you located?
<bcurtiswx> eastern USA
<RobbyF> east canada
<RobbyF> Toronto
<bcurtiswx> i wonder why i'm slow, i have a 25/5 connection with my ISP
<RobbyF> ISP issues maybe?
<bcurtiswx> are you using the same location ?
<RobbyF> 6.0 MB/s - 62.2 MB of 481 MB, 1 min left
<RobbyF> yup
<RobbyF> hosted in london uk by the looks
<RobbyF> ur isp must not have good peering with level3 in new york area
<bcurtiswx> im in northern VA
<bcurtiswx> so i should be OK <shrugs>
<RobbyF> I can move that for you if ya want
<bcurtiswx> brb
<RobbyF> just that file?
<RobbyF> I can test my new cloud :)
<RobbyF> http://vps1.hostingsharedbox.com/owncloud/public.php?service=files&t=94bc620ecd38a83482d13f30d9c7cc31
<RobbyF> not sure if that works or not.
#ubuntu-touch 2013-03-20
<ryukafalz> So I'm curious... will we be able to run the tablet UI on x86 systems?
<frankencode> ryukafalz: yes, me too, i have a fusion tablet
<frankencode> a acer w500, to be precise, the cool think: ubuntu 13.04 already works 100% there in desktop mode, only multitouch driver missing...
<ryukafalz> Yeah, I'm looking to get a lenovo tablet, and the Ubuntu tablet UI looks interesting.  If not there's always Plasma Active though.
<frankencode> i'm using it only to play nexuiz
<frankencode> drivers improved so much with linux 3.8
<frankencode> the tablet is faster than my two year-old thinkpad
<frankencode> anyways, its nearly 3 o'clock in the morning
<frankencode> i'm going to dream of my tablet running some touch-ui then...
<frankencode> gn8!
<dank101> hi
<dholbach> good morning
<JimGrape> Is anyone know when the customer-preview version for lt26i will come out ?
<jk_> Hello, anyone having problems with folowing the instructions in the oficial GO mobile tutorial :P
<jk_> cant find the CurrencyConverter template in my version of qt ceator
<Casmo> It's the qt quick template, you'll have to name it yourself etc.
<Casmo> Apparently my device shows p2p0 now, does anyone know how to configure that? (Google doesn't like >:( )
<Guest26991> hi
<Guest26991> i have error : adbd cannot run as root in production builds, can you help me pls ?
<tsdgeos> Anyone has any idea how to sort out
<tsdgeos> "adbd cannot run as root in production builds"
<tsdgeos> ?
<ogra_> what device is that ?
<tsdgeos> nexus 4
<tsdgeos> just got it out of the box
<tsdgeos> did the oem unlock dance
<tsdgeos> phablet-flash -l complained with that
<tsdgeos> i'm trying phablet-flash -b now
<tsdgeos> that "boostrap" seemed interesting
<ogra_> how about the last note on step3 from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<ogra_> On the workstation-> adb kill-server; adb start-server
<ogra_> ans also, is ubs debugging enabled properly etc
<tsdgeos> you mean accepting the key on the phone?
<ogra_> *usb
<tsdgeos> yeah, got the dialog on the phone and accepted it
<ogra_> accepting the key on the phone and restarting adb on the PC once you get the popup in unity
<tsdgeos> ok, let me run that
<tsdgeos> let's wait for phablet-flash -b finish first, don't want to control+c in the middle :D
<ogra_> oh, you also really want -l
<ogra_> -b gets you the mwc demo, not the latest image
<tsdgeos> -b -l
<tsdgeos> and you know what
<tsdgeos> it actually worked :-)
<ogra_> :)
<tsdgeos> ogra_: maybe makes sense to update the
<tsdgeos> phablet-flash -b
<tsdgeos> to
<tsdgeos> phablet-flash -b -l
<tsdgeos> in step 4?
<ogra_> feel free, its a wiki ;)
<tsdgeos> sure
<hopkinskong> ogra_ any ideas?
<hopkinskong> Do i really need base Android?
<tsdgeos> ogra_: i'm just asking if you think it makes sense or not ;-)
<ogra_> if it works it definitely makes sense
<ogra_> i assume we will also soon just remove the mwc demo thing from the server  since it is so outdated
 * tsdgeos edits
<hopkinskong> ah?
<ogra_> hopkinskong, we went through that several times i think, yes
<hopkinskong> cm 10.1 is counted as "base" android or not?
<ogra_> and you need the android version from the phablet tree, others wont work
<ogra_> since that includes bits the userspace needs to talk to
<hopkinskong> "base android from phablet tree" + "customly built CM10.1" + "Base Image"?
<ali1234> wat is base android?
<tvoss> loicm, any thoughts on a good hacking soundtrack?
<ogra_> "base android from phablet tree" = "customly built CM10.1"
<ali1234> hmm this reminds me i need to update to daily
<hopkinskong> base android from phablet tree = customly built CM10.1 = phablet-dev-bootstrap?
<ali1234> hopkinskong: yes
<ogra_> right
<ali1234> hopkinskong: you must customize it for your device though if someone hasn't already done it
<hopkinskong> now, i got "Customly built CM10.1" AND "base ubuntu-touch image"
<ali1234> hopkinskong: that means copy and paste some code from upstream cyanogenmod
<hopkinskong> but I DON'T KNOW HOW IT WORKS and i am ASKING for help.
<ali1234> "IT"
<ali1234> what are you even trying to do?
<hopkinskong> ali1234: How it boots?
<ali1234> that is device dependent
<hopkinskong> i mean the sequence
<ogra_> it uses the android boot.img which contains kernel and initrd
<ogra_> which then populates / and mounts /system
<hopkinskong> i mean the "ubuntu-touch-daily-images", it should be at "/"?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> it should be in /data
<hopkinskong> or "/data/ubuntu/*"?
<hopkinskong> OK, then, how it load the /init?
<hopkinskong> Since i am starting with plain, i DO NOT HAVE "/init"
<ogra_> it uses the android boot.img which contains kernel and initrd
<ogra_> which then populates / and mounts /system
<ogra_> the initrd puts /init in place on android systems
<ogra_> (populates /)
<ali1234> btw, is today's daily rootfs bigger or smaller than mwc demo? and what is the overall trend? :P
<hopkinskong> Wait.
<hopkinskong> My kernel loads "/init"
<hopkinskong> but i don't have it
<ogra_> ali1234, 1M bigger
<ali1234> packed?
<ogra_> your kernel loads the initrd
<ogra_> which runs a script that puts /init.rc in place
<ali1234> that's like 5M during unpacking...
<ogra_> ali1234, yup
<ogra_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/quantal/mwc-demo/  vs  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/
<ali1234> should be ok, i have about 45M extra
<ali1234> why does it do that double unpacking thing anyway?
<ogra_> hmm no idea, rsalveti or sergiusens  might know
<tsdgeos> sergiusens: if you have time https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/phablet-tools/add_quotes_if_test/+merge/154344
<hopkinskong> ogra_, ali1234
<loicm> tvoss: hehe :), rediscovering Grooveshark these days, it improved a lot, browse by genres (related genres even) then play station
<hopkinskong> I've KP because there is no "init" file in the root.
<hopkinskong> for past developments(Desktop versions), i used to "ln -s /sbin/init init"
<hopkinskong> and it works
<hopkinskong> but now, the ubuntu stores in the "/data/ubuntu", i've no idea what to do.
<hopkinskong> tried "ln -s /data/ubuntu/sbin/init init", it fails.
<hopkinskong> Although /data/ubuntu/sbin/init is EXISTS, it fails.
<ogra_> hopkinskong, ignore /data/ubuntu for now
<hopkinskong> ah?
<ogra_> get the android side to work first
<ogra_> all you look at atm is / and /system
<hopkinskong> i have "/system"
<ogra_>  /data is only used later in the game
<hopkinskong> but the system will not boot without "/init"
<ogra_> first make sure your self built android image works enough that you can use adb to get in
<hopkinskong> so how could i get the "base android" work?
<hopkinskong> I can't boot into it, how could i get adb work?
<ogra_> well, usually by flashing the CM-*.zip ....
<ogra_> which i understand you cant
<hopkinskong> I don't flash.
<hopkinskong> for me:
<ogra_> so you need to take it apart and find where it puts which pieces
<ogra_> yeah, no need to repeat that every day
<hopkinskong> dd if=/dev/zero of=/media/sdcard/rootfs.ext2 && mke2fs /media/sdcard/rootfs.ext2
<hopkinskong> then i mount my rootfs.ext2
<ogra_> what you need to find out is how the flashing usually would work and mimic that by hand
<ogra_> so it works in your case
<driv3rtyr54> how to download ubuntu phone ?
<hopkinskong> Do android have "/init" file?
<ogra_> i fear there is nobody who can easily help you, you need to know your device spcific bits pretty well for this
<popey> driv3rtyr54: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<hopkinskong> I need to know if Android have a "/init" file
<ogra_> indeed it has
<hopkinskong> why there is no "/init" in my CM10.1 .zip?
<lilstevie> because the .zip goes to /system
<lilstevie> it isn't /
<hopkinskong> yes. You get the point.
<lilstevie> / is in the initrd
<hopkinskong> So how do i get "/init" for my system
<lilstevie> which is packed in the boot.img
<ogra_> hopkinskong, that happens automatically once the initrd is executed
<lilstevie> hopkinskong, if the cm build system didn't pack it something is very wrong with your device config
<hopkinskong> do you mean "init" file is IN the initrd>?
<lilstevie> hopkinskong, yes
<lilstevie> hopkinskong, cause in android / is the initrd
<lilstevie> and everything mounts on top of that
<hopkinskong> my system loads "zImage" and "initrd.cpio.gz" when booting.
<ogra_> <ogra_> it uses the android boot.img which contains kernel and initrd
<ogra_> <ogra_> which then populates / and mounts /system
<ogra_> <ogra_> the initrd puts /init in place on android systems
<ogra_> <ogra_> (populates /)
<ogra_> to quote myself from 30min ago
<hopkinskong> ah ,sorry, i didn't noticed the last sentence
<driv3rtyr54> cdimage.ubuntu.com    ?
<ogra_> driv3rtyr54, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/
<hopkinskong> one more question
<driv3rtyr54> obrigado!
<driv3rtyr54> thanks
<hopkinskong> if i boot the "base android", what will i get?
<hopkinskong> A terminal?
<ali1234> you'll get a black screen and adb server
<hopkinskong> OK
<hopkinskong> thanks :D
<agcalamitaITA> Is there much difference in the daily builds?
<ogra_> minor changes every day
<agcalamitaITA> Still no change log? I know it was in the pipeline
<ogra_> i think id you compare the daily to the mwc-demo image it is already quite different
<ogra_> it is in the download dir
<agcalamitaITA> Ahhh right! So it is!!
<ogra_> there are .manifest that lists the package versions and if git changes happened, there is a .changelog file for them
<agcalamitaITA> ogra_, thanks! Found them :)
<ogra_> :)
<agcalamitaITA> just interesting to see what's happened
<ogra_> send flowers to rsalveti for implementing it :)
<ogra_> (or beer)
<agcalamitaITA> Haha!
<drivg3rtyr54> somebody know load ubuntu desktop in mobile
<ogra_> we have a desktop image for the nexus7 ...
<ogra_> you wont be able to run any  apps needing Xorg on ubuntu touch
<ogra_> since it does not use/ship X
<drivg3rtyr54> in brazil we do not have nexus
<drivg3rtyr54> have gvalaxy, htc, razr etc
<drivg3rtyr54> i'll buy a nexus
<hopkinskong> ogra_ is there source code of ubuntu-touch
<ogra_> on phablet.ubuntu.com, yes
<ogra_> and there is indeed the individual source of the packages building the rootfs
<swelogan> Hi, new here. I have some problems with my touchscreen. I get data from ttyS4 and when i run Calib. I can here "beeb" sound when i touch the point. But when i am finish it says: Base Point Data: 3968 128. And then "Can't find a touch screen"
<ogra_> on ubuntu touch ?
<ogra_> sounds like all kinds of Xorg stuff
<swelogan> I user ub 12.04 LTS
<swelogan> I think that to. But how to trubelshoot?
<ogra_> no idea, definitely the wrong channel
<swelogan> ok, what channel do you recomend?
<ogra_> dunno probably #ubuntu-x though i doubt they are very good at input stuff
<ogra_> ubuntu touch simply doesnt use X or any of the ubuntu desktop stuff atm
<ogra_> rsalveti, thanks for the comments on the MP ... i disagree about changing to ro.product.device thought ... there is a hidden can of worms in it ...
<tedg> On raring I'm getting a bunch of MPT dialogs and phablet-deploy is failing.
<tedg> Guessing they're related.
<tedg> Is this a know issue?  A fix?
<ogra_> tedg, known issue, not sure there is a fix
<ogra_> xnox, ^^^ ?
<ogra_> tedg, the prob is that you still want it to be an mpt device if you use plain android and the device gives you nothing to do a distinction if you want adb or mtp
<mpt> tedg, whatever I've done, I'm sorry
<ogra_> haha
 * ogra_ was wonderign while typing :)
<tedg> mpt, heh
<tedg> ogra_, Yeah, I'm trying to kill nautilus, but that doesn't seem to be who's doing it.
<ogra_> tedg, libmtp (and its udev rules)
<Casmo> Is it possible to use adb commands to navigate in CWM? My volume keys aren't working.
<janimo> Casmo, not sure if we have a touch variant of the CWM image, that would work
<janimo> Casmo, CWM upstream has such builds for most devices
<ogra_> you can use adb in recovery, yes
<ogra_> our CWM doesnt use touch thogh
<tedg> Hmm, removing libmtp was not a good solution :-)
<Casmo> I can probably flash an other kernel that has touch, but my Odin isn't working that well :\
<ogra_> tedg, i think -runtime is all you need to remove, not sure though
<Casmo> ogra_, but can I use adb to navigate the CWM marker thingy? :p
<ogra_> ah no i dont thinnk you can
<janimo> unless there's a way to emit fake kernel events for the volume keys
<ogra_> right
<janimo> with udevadn or something
<janimo> udevadm
<ogra_> which i doubt there is
<ogra_> (happy to be proven wrong)
<Casmo> I don't have any knowledge about that :\ Can anyone help me with trying that? :)
<ogra_> well janimo's idea :)
<Casmo> But I have no idea on what to do with udevadm either. :p
<janimo> Casmo, I am not sure if hotkey events can be faked using udev. I would still try flashing an upstream recovery image instead the Ubuntu one
<tedg> ogra_, Haven't tried on a clean system, but I think you can just killall gvfs-mtp-volume-monitor
<janimo> as upstream's may have the touch variant
<ogra_> tedg, ah, that might work if it doesnt respawn indeed
<Casmo> I'll try to see if my Odin works as it should. :)
<janimo> Casmo, there's no udev on CWM anyway as it is Android not Linux :/
<Casmo> Ah, so that's not an option even. ;P
<Casmo> And there's the Samsung triangle again. x'D
<kls> hello
<rsalveti> ogra_: why a can of worms?
<rsalveti> this seems to be the only shared device id which is available on any android-based device
<rsalveti> aosp, cm, vendor specific
<rsalveti> at least with the devices I have
<rsalveti> ro.cm is CM specific
<ogra_> rsalveti, because its a marketing term, ist can contain brackets, spaces and all kinds fo special chars
<ogra_> *of
<rsalveti> ogra_: got any example of device using that?
<ogra_> nope, but it is the string the bootloader shows on screen while booting and i think everything is allowed there
<rsalveti> hm, not that sure
<rsalveti> ogra_: what can we use then?
<ogra_> i wouldnt want to have to escape a ton of potential special chars in the script
<rsalveti> the ro.product.model is more the way you're describing
<ogra_> rsalveti, what the code uses now seems safe and corresponds to the brunch target
<rsalveti> I think ro.product.device is more simple and more of what we want/need
<rsalveti> ogra_: right, but doesn't work with aosp based ports
<ogra_> they dont have that property ?
<rsalveti> ogra_: nops, as that's CM specific
<rsalveti> ro.cm
<ogra_> does asop have ro.asop perhaps ?
<ogra_> with a similar easy string in it
<rsalveti> nops
<ogra_> hmpf
<rsalveti> let me reflash my nexus 4, but I think mako was only available at ro.product.device
<ogra_> k
<ogra_> if we are sure there are no ~ or * or / or brackets in the string, i dont mind changing
<ogra_> i just feat that the product name is a marketing thing
<ogra_> *fear
<rsalveti> I believe the marking name is used at ro.product.model
<bfiller> gusch: mumble
<ogra_> rsalveti, as i said if we are sure its safe as filename i dotn mind
<bcurtiswx> how do you get around the ?not enough space in /data, found 3.9G" issue
<rsalveti> 3.9 should still be enough
<rsalveti> might need to decrease that limit to 3 or 3.5
<bcurtiswx> it won't let me continue with a phablet-flash
<rsalveti> at /usr/bin/phablet-flash, line 341 (validate_device(adb))
<bcurtiswx> is there a way to force it ?
<rsalveti> that's how it's validating the device
<rsalveti> you can comment that for now and retry
<rsalveti> we need to come to a better value
<bcurtiswx> rsalveti, OK thx. Commented it out and it's pushing to device
<bcurtiswx> is there a changelog for the touch developer preview ?
<ogra_> yes alongside the images on cdimage
<bcurtiswx> ogra_, ah thx, i am blind
<ogra_> you also want to look at the .manifest
<ogra_> (for userspace package versions)
<tsdgeos> sergiusens: had time to look at my small MR?
<sergiusens> tsdgeos: sorry, went to the market and just got back... looking now
<sergiusens> tsdgeos: done
<bcurtiswx> how do I get the current default app work for touch onto my device ?
<tsdgeos> sergiusens: tx
<freeflying> dholbach: https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=SoMEi_s8-uY
<jcastro> what component do I report for the web browser?
<bcurtiswx> how do I install the coreapps onto my dev preview (is it possible?)
<agcalamitaITA> bcurtiswx, there's a few ways. One way is listed in the wiki. The other way is to SSH into the device, add the PPA then use apt-get install to install them and then run them using SSH
<bcurtiswx> agcalamitaITA, cool, i have them installed from the PPA but confused on how to run them
<agcalamitaITA> bcurtiswx, run the following from SSH with an application already open i.e. phone app running, then run this:- ubuntu-terminal-app --desktop_file_hint /usr/share/applications/ubuntu-terminal-app.desktop
<agcalamitaITA> bcurtiswx, let me know if it works :)
<bcurtiswx> it works, weird that you need an app open
<mpt> ckpringle, another pattern that needs defining is explanatory captions. Font size, alignment, and spacing thereof. Probably not a meeting, just a visual designer generating half a dozen options.
<ckpringle> mpt: sure, that might be Rosie but i'll make sure it's covered
<mpt> thanks
<mpt> ckpringle, I'm using a bunch of captions in settings, e.g. "Setting the time zone automatically requires location detection, which is off."
<agcalamitaITA> bcurtiswx, it is weird! I was trying to figure it out for ages! The app still runs, it just doesn't appear 'on-top'
<agcalamitaITA> Which app are you testing?
<bcurtiswx> playing around with them, but only a couple have actual content
<agcalamitaITA> Ahhh right. Yep! Alot of them are still empty. You signed up to the mailing list from lai
<agcalamitaITA> launchpad*
<bcurtiswx> nope
<rsalveti> ogra_: seems we're safe with ro.product.device, that's used by the recovery to check device compatibility and also by a few apps, like games
<rsalveti> which uses it to "certify" the model
<ogra_> ok
<rsalveti> saw a bunch of tutorials at the net for people changing that to a known model to be able to run games
<ogra_> i'll change the code
<rsalveti> :-)
<ogra_> can you give me the right filenames for the supported devices then ?
<Guest26991> hi
<Guest26991> i have one question
<dholbach> freeflying, nice
<Saviq> gusch, kaleo, do you think it would make sense to move the image throbber from gallery into the SDK? or at all provide a generic throbber component?
<Guest26991> what is the difference between quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip     and  quantal-preinstalled-armel+grouper ?
<kaleo> Saviq: what's a throbber?
<Saviq> kaleo, spinner
<kaleo> Saviq: there is already one in the SDK
<rsalveti> ogra_: the id is the same as described by ro.cm
<Saviq> kaleo, oh
<rsalveti> manta (nexus 10), grouper (nexus 7), mako (nexus 4), maguro (galaxy nexus)
<ogra_> rsalveti, ah, on my S2 it is completely different
<rsalveti> ogra_: what is it described as product?
<kaleo> Saviq renato_: where do I find the code source for the indicators networking and messaging?
<kaleo> source code*
<Saviq> kaleo, lp:indicators-client
<rsalveti> product.name is different, product.device is the same
<kaleo> Saviq: thanks
<ogra_> rsalveti, GT-I9100 ... vs i9100
<rsalveti> right
<ogra_> and the dash kind of scared me
<rsalveti> got it :-)
<ogra_> since it could as well have been a ~
<rsalveti> - is quite common
<ogra_> or a UTF-8 smiley or whatever :)
<rsalveti> no, it's android
<ogra_> who knows what marketing guys think :)
<rsalveti> utf-8 and fancy stuff is only from java on
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> k
 * ogra_ is in a meeting, but will fix the code right after 
<lool> sergiusens: Hey
<lool> sergiusens: is it the jenkins instance you manage that does smoke testing of touch images?
<lool> sergiusens: did you see cjwatson's email to ubuntu-devel@ summing up the changes to /current /latest?
<lool> sergiusens: I'd like to check our options for triggers after smoke tests are run as to update the /current symlink on cdimage; I guess it would be a SSH trigger, but there are 10 manners to do this with jenkins  :-)
<eddie2013> hi there i need help update stock rom on nexus 4 from preview to developer firmware
<eddie2013> any help ???
<rsalveti> eddie2013: sorry, you want android stock back or update the ubuntu touch preview to the latest image?
<eddie2013> i want have full ubuntu not just preview
<eddie2013> as we we done that ppa as well
<rsalveti> well, the preview is ubuntu, just not the traditional desktop
<eddie2013> but phone went blank
<rsalveti> we only have the traditional desktop for nexus 7
<eddie2013> so i know why is phone dead now :)
<eddie2013> because we try upgrade preview to full ubuntu true ssh for devel  one
<lool> mmrazik|otp: Hey
<lool> mmrazik|otp: I broke the autolanding of https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/phablet-tools/fix-for-1139999/+merge/153419
<sergiusens> lool: I saw the email or the blueprint, not sure which one... so we used to have a post build job that ran tests and reported back the test result, we can use that to see if everything is ok to publish
<lool> mmrazik|otp: I think it was because I hit "claim review" on whatever team was reqeusted review
<sergiusens> lool: needs some fixing still
<lool> mmrazik|otp: I tried to re-add ps jenkins bot there, but didn't work
<lool> sergiusens: ah so you had such a job but you don't anymore?
<sergiusens> lool: it's there, it's just in need of updating after we broke everything for MWC... it deploys to phone and runs all possible tests avail, which were the autopilot ones and a couple of startup time ones
<sergiusens> lool: I'll tackle that as soon as I solve this raring migration thing which should be done today
<cldunlap> Hello All.  I have a quick question for you.
<cldunlap> I have gotten ahold of a Dell XT3.  A laptop with a touch screen
<cldunlap> I would like to try the ubuntu touch image on it but I am not sure if that image is the right one to use.
<cldunlap> has anyone tried to use the touch image with a device like this?
<tsdgeos> cldunlap: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<lool> sergiusens: Ok cool
<lool> sergiusens: When you have this working, would you me give me a heads up so that we figure out the trigger to update the cdimage symlink?
<mmrazik|otp> sergiusens: are you fixing the MP issues lool has or are you talking about something else?
<mmrazik|otp> i.e. is there something for me to tackle?
<lool> mmrazik|otp: this was something else
<mmrazik|otp> ok
<mmrazik|otp> lool: I'll have a look in ~15mins or so
<lool> mmrazik|otp: I'm sorry for breaking it BTW; this was desire to help pick up a random contribution fast, but it ended up delaying it
<lool> mmrazik|otp: great; no hurry -- and thanks!
<mmrazik|otp> lool: FYI. there is an IRC bot on my list where you will be able to hurry-up random contributions.
<mmrazik|otp> just via IRC
<mmrazik|otp> not much work but not too high prio either
<lool> mmrazik|otp: I had acutally noticed some folks poking the bot the other day, but I coulnd't figure it out
<mmrazik|otp> lool: the current way is a hack and might not work
<sergiusens> mmrazik|otp: something else
<sergiusens> lool: I'll give you a heads up
<rsalveti> sergiusens: how will you be validating the image?
<rsalveti> with a real device? if so, which?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: by installing it and running tests
<sergiusens> rsalveti: there's only maguro at the lab... was hoping to get a mako
<rsalveti> sergiusens: right, sounds fine
<rsalveti> wonder how reliable that is
<rsalveti> well, we're not changing kernel or anything related yet, so it might be quite stable and easy to automate with adb
<rsalveti> things can get messy once we start changing some other core components
<rsalveti> also, we didn't yet decide if we'll stick with adb later on
<sergiusens> rsalveti: yup
<rsalveti> or have something similar at least
<sergiusens> rsalveti: even tizen uses adb ;-)
<rsalveti> adb is a very nice tool, and very useful
<rsalveti> sergiusens: cool, didn't know
<sergiusens> rsalveti: I really like adb
<sergiusens> rsalveti: they renamed it sdb I think, but it's the same thing
<rsalveti> yup
<rsalveti> got it
<rsalveti> we'd have udb then
<ogra_> heh
<eddie2013> is there phablet ubuntu for nexus 4 we need version for developers with terminal
<agcalamitaITA> I noticed that bluez has been included in the current daily. Where are the scripts located?
<agcalamitaITA> Or how can I search for them?
<rsalveti> agcalamitaITA: cyphermox sent an email at the ubuntu-phone ml yesterday
<rsalveti> giving a bit of more details about how can you use it
<ogra_> dpkg -L bluez
<ogra_> if you want to see aall files a package ships
<rsalveti> but for now I believe it's mainly just working for nexus 7
<agcalamitaITA> rsalveti, I've just been looking at that email :) I've never used bzr neither know what it is... :\
<rsalveti> and we don't yet have an indicator
<eddie2013> is there intel atom platform of ubuntu mobile?
<rsalveti> not yet
<rsalveti> at least I didn't see anyone porting that yet
<agcalamitaITA> ogra_, thanks! I learnt that the other day! Should have known! Thanks :P
<rsalveti> plars: sergiusens: do you guys want to drive the discussion regarding bringing adb to ubuntu?
<ogra_> eddie2013, i'm working on an x86 image but thats mainly focused on running in qemu/virtualbox/vmware  as emulator
<rsalveti> it might be nice to have a session around that
<ogra_> bringing adb to ubuntu ?
<rsalveti> yup
<rsalveti> udb :P
<ogra_> what more do you want than what we have now ?
<plars> rsalveti: drive, no - participate, yes :)
<ogra_> (apart from renaming it ... )
<rsalveti> I mean, bringing it officially to ubuntu, in a way we can still use it even if booting just ubuntu (without android)
<rsalveti> or with less android bits
<ogra_> you dont mean by default, right ?
<ogra_> i.e. on laptops
<rsalveti> nops
<sergiusens> rsalveti: I'll think about it
<ogra_> phew
<ogra_> you scared my butt for a second
<rsalveti> but it needs kernel support
<rsalveti> lol
<lool> sergiusens: Hey, I was a bit confused WRT smoke tests on desktop images vs touch images
<ogra_> nerochiaro, you need a newer pahblet-flash
<lool> sergiusens: I ended up removing a dumb workitem on me in https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-1303-cdimage-android-builds and adding one on you
<ogra_> nerochiaro, from the public PPA ...
<lool> sorry!
<nerochiaro> ogra_: got it
<nerochiaro> thanks
<mmrazik> lool: you didn't break anything for ci. Your actions had no effect on it AFAICS. The problem is that we don't allow untrusted people to execute (potentially malicious) code on our internal infrastructure just by creating a merge proposal
<mmrazik> lool: this is overriden if the MP is top-approved by somebody we trust
<mmrazik> this is actually the first case when somebody trusted approved but not top-approved
<nerochiaro> ogra_: i try to do what it says here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install and it tells me i have already the latest versions
<lool> sergiusens: You might want to consider joining #ubuntu-devel BTW, and I've suggested cjwatson to join here too  :-)
<lool> mmrazik: Ok; so I'm not listed as trusted then and it didn't get processed?
<mmrazik> lool: you are listed as trusted. You just didn't top approve
<ogra_> nerochiaro, did you make sure to have the privare PPA disabled ?
<ogra_> *private
<mmrazik> lool: its probably a missing feature to take into the non-top-level votes into account
<mmrazik> s/take into/take into account/
<mmrazik> lool: let me file a bug for it
<mmrazik> lool: if you top-approve jenkins will pick it up and test/merge
<lool> mmrazik: was trying to understand what top approve meant, but got it now
<lool> and approved
<lool> mmrazik: thanks for the explanation
<mmrazik> lool: oh.. sorry. happrove is the right word?
<lool> mmrazik: I dont know whether there's a word for it
<rsalveti> we usually say happrove :-)
<lool> but I understood it was about updating the status of the mp to approved rather than sending an "approve" comment
<Guest26991> Mozilla/5.0 (iPhone; CPU iPhone OS 5_0 like Mac OS X) AppleWebKit/534.46 (KHTML, like Gecko) Version/5.1 Mobile/9A334 Safari/7534.48.3
<mmrazik> rsalveti: for some reason I can't force myself to like happrove :)
<Guest26991> some strange things ...
<mmrazik> but I'll start using it
<ogra_> Guest26991, yeah, known issue
<Guest26991> hehehe
<nerochiaro> ogra_: all working now, thanks
<ogra_> awesome !
<rsalveti> mmrazik: :-)
<ali1234> got no response to my android merge request
<ali1234> i wonder if i am supposed to email someone or something
<nerochiaro> ogra_: any quick way with the public tools to setup the device for building package on the hardware ?
<zdral> hello
<ogra_> nerochiaro, adb root .... adb shell ... once you are in: ubuntu_chroot shell
<ogra_> nerochiaro, then just install build-essential and build away
<ogra_> if you want it easier and without annoying adb, install openssh-server
<ogra_> and just ssh to the wlan Ip
<ogra_> with pahblet@$ip
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> phablet
<ogra_> (password "phablet"
<ogra_> )
<zdral> how are core apps going to be distributed? will they use come c++ or just qmlscene?
<nerochiaro> ogra_: well, i guess i need also to get a ppa for the apps, so i can say "apt-get build-dep my-app" before building a branch
<ogra_> nerochiaro, yeah, you want to install software-properties-common else adding PPAs is painful
<nerochiaro> ogra_: trying
<ogra_> (that brings in add-apt-repository)
<ogra_> (which isnt pre-installed)
<nerochiaro> ogra_: actually it was
<ogra_> oh
<nerochiaro> ogra_: on the the latest image
<ogra_> oh, right ricardo added it recently
<ali1234> zdral: qml is just wrappers on C++...
<ogra_> zdral, distribution will happen via packages, just like in any other ubuntu ...
<zdral> how will those apps be run. will they have their c++ launchers or just qmlscene. that's my question
<ali1234> neither
<zdral> so utouch will have its own launcher
<zdral> for qml files
<ogra_> it will be .desktop files
<ali1234> right
<ogra_> like in any other ubuntu :)
<ali1234> currently the default is for the .desktop to run your app in qmlscene if it is qml
<ali1234> i suspect you could write a pure C++ app, if you create the right classes in it
<ali1234> then just run it
<ali1234> or anything in between
<ogra_> similar for webapps
<nerochiaro> ogra_: what's the apps ppa ?
<ali1234> how is it similar?
<ogra_> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+archive/daily
<ali1234> actually how do webapps even work? i thought it uses greasemonkey?
<ogra_> nerochiaro, ^^
<ogra_> ali1234, tap the gmail icon ;)
<ogra_> Exec=webbrowser-app --chromeless https://gmail.com
<nerochiaro> ogra_: no, the actual apps from canonical
<ogra_> thats what is in its .desktop file
<ali1234> webbrowser app is qt-webkit?
<ogra_> yep
<ogra_> nerochiaro, oh, one sec
<ali1234> so how do you run greasemonkey inside that?
<ali1234> this is all custom stuff?
<ali1234> if so, that's a fairly large amount of work which is pretty much invisible to end users :)
<ogra_> nerochiaro, http://ppa.launchpad.net/phablet-team
<ali1234> invisible in the sense of "easily taken for granted"
<ogra_> ali1234, no idea :)
<ogra_> i dont even know who works on the browser currently
<nerochiaro> ogra_: cheers
<nerochiaro> ogra_: https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+archive/ppa seems to still have the old versions of most apps
<nerochiaro> ogra_: before they were renamed
<ogra_> well, i'm not sure there is antthing newer
<ogra_> *anything
<ogra_> or where it is
<ogra_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNoteshas only that one ... if there is a new place, the wiki wasnt updated
<rsalveti> nerochiaro: they should have both I believe, if the src package changed
<rsalveti> but that ppa should contain the latest packages of everything, if not, it's a bug
<nerochiaro> rsalveti: i don't see the new one for notes-app, just notepad-qml, or am i missing something ?
<rsalveti> nerochiaro: well, they should be there, unless something is wrong at the CI side
<rsalveti> sergiusens: ^maybe something we need to check again
<sergiusens> rsalveti: getting context here...
<rsalveti> sergiusens: seems our phablet-team/ppa doesn't have all the latest packages for our apps
<sergiusens> rsalveti: since when? due to the bzr bd issue?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: yeah, I just search for all the rejected dputs...
<rsalveti> sergiusens: oh, did we get more?
<rsalveti> I mean, more than we expected
<sergiusens> rsalveti:http://ubuntuone.com/1E7a9NANkkvMoMwzhfnWsC just noticing this from when I was gone...
<sergiusens> rsalveti: ignore the ones from today, those are the raring counterparts
<sergiusens> rsalveti: going to retry those, should be working with the fixes we made yesterday
<sergiusens> rsalveti: only one missing was notes...
<sergiusens> rsalveti: all others seem to be manually uploaded by you or ricmm
<sergiusens> bzoltan1: it seems your PPA has exceeded its size... https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+archive/ppa/+packages
<rsalveti> sergiusens: right, cool
<rsalveti> sergiusens: just not sure about hud
<rsalveti> oh, I pushed it
<rsalveti> lol
<rsalveti> sergiusens: then just notes indeed
<rsalveti> sergiusens: thanks for checking that
<robbiew> woot on centered nexus 7 start screen!
<robbiew> phablet-flash -l FTW
<sergiusens> rsalveti: yeah, and the packaging is broken so I am proposing a new MR :-P
<rsalveti> robbiew: :-)
<rsalveti> sergiusens: cool
<sergiusens> rsalveti: mzanetti https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/notes-app/python-dep/+merge/154485
<rsalveti> sergiusens: guess that we'd also need to start porting these python specifics to python 3 soon
<rsalveti> to be merged at the archive
<rsalveti> sergiusens: you changed the format from native as well, is that planned?
<rsalveti> yeah, but the source format wasn't native
<rsalveti> sergiusens: happroved, hopefully jenkins will call with the correct bzr bd parameters :-)
<sergiusens> rsalveti: yeah, two folded thing I did here :-)
<Robin_Watts> Hi all. I'm one of the mupdf (and ghostscript) developers. I believe you are using poppler as your pdf renderer of choice for Ubuntu touch. We'd be interested in seeing you use MuPDF instead, and would like to work with you to make that happen.
<Robin_Watts> Also, if there is something that MuPDF *doesn't* do that precludes it being considered, we'd like to know what so we can fix it! :)
<Robin_Watts> we've been talking to tkamppeter about his needs for printing, and we think MuPDF would be a good fit there.
<Robin_Watts> It would (as I understand it) be nice to only have the one PDF renderer in the system, hence me coming here to see what the guys doing the viewer think.
<rsalveti> sergiusens: https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/notes-app/python-dep/+merge/154485
<rsalveti> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner/184/console
<rsalveti> another dependency problem
<Robin_Watts> (I appreciate that irc has time lag issues with the world wide nature of it, and the different timezones that developers are in. I'll hang about and hope that anyone involved in the PDF viewer side of things speaks to me when they log in. I'm in the UK (so europe time zone). Thanks)
<janimo> Robin_Watts, you could try the mailing list if you haven't already, it may be better than waiting on IRC for people to show up and read scrollback :)
<greyback> Robin_Watts: where did you hear about using poppler for Ubuntu Touch? I was not aware of any discussions on PDF viewer apps
<greyback> Robin_Watts: as janimo said, a ML post would give you the most visibility
<Robin_Watts> greyback: My information here has come from talking to tkamppeter on the printing side of things.
<Robin_Watts> I believe that the default pdf viewer on the desktop is evince (which is poppler based for PDF)
<Robin_Watts> and I was lead to believe that this would transfer over to ubuntu touch. It's possible that I am confused. It happens easily :)
<greyback> Robin_Watts: I see. evince is gtk, but we're using a lot more Qt/QML for mobile apps, so I think alternatives would be seriously considered
<Robin_Watts> greyback: Well, that's excellent news.
<pmcgowan> yes, we have not decided on doc viewer technology as yet
<Robin_Watts> MuPDF has been built from the ground up to work well on mobile devices, so we'd love to see it considered.
<Robin_Watts> I'll try and put together a mailing list post.
<greyback> Robin_Watts: great, thank you!
<pmcgowan> Robin_Watts: is it packaged for ubuntu by any chance?
<Robin_Watts> This is Ubuntu-devel-discuss, right?
<mhall119> Robin_Watts: please do, we're trying to build some consistency between the core apps, but we're also open to using/reusing existing once where they fit
<pmcgowan> there is an ubuntu-touch list as well, eitehr is fine
<Robin_Watts> pmcgowan: We don't package it for ubuntu ourselves, but it's possible that some people do.
<greyback> pmcgowan: I see it in the Ubuntu repos, so yes
<janimo> Robin_Watts, muPDF is mentioned in the qt wiki btw
<janimo> http://qt-project.org/wiki/Handling_PDF
<janimo> Robin_Watts, qt being the tech used in Ubuntu Touch
<Robin_Watts> Right. mupdf is at it's heart a set of portable libraries for handling/rendering PDF/XPS/other types.
<mhall119> Robin_Watts: would you be open to an Ubuntu Touch specific frontend being build with the Ubuntu SDK components?
<Robin_Watts> The viewers are just thin applications/tools written around these libraries.
<Robin_Watts> Absolutely. We have such viewers for many systems.
<Robin_Watts> We have old windows or X11 ones.
<greyback> Robin_Watts: have you qt bindings for the libs?
<Robin_Watts> We have a more up to date ones for iOS
<janimo> Robin_Watts, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-phone for the maliing list link
<Robin_Watts> and we have a shiny android one that does form filling/reflow etc too.
<Robin_Watts> greyback: We do not have qt bindings for the libs, but I do not believe that should be hard for anyone who speaks qt :)
<greyback> Robin_Watts: gotcha ;)
<mhall119> a QML plugin would be ideal too
<mhall119> since we're writing our core apps with just QML if possible
<mhall119> that would also make it easily reusable in other Ubuntu SDK apps
<janimo> mhall119, I wonder if we could just use pdf.js inside QML as firefox does
<Robin_Watts> I *believe* that paulgardiner (one of our devs) has experience of Qt/QML.
<mhall119> Robin_Watts: janimo: there is a meeting tomorrow at 4:30 PM US/Eastern for the doc viewer app, I'd encourage you to join so the rest of the development team can consider these options
<ali1234> janimo: that thing is slow on a high end x86, it's going to be unusable on a phone
<mhall119> it will be in #ubuntu-touch-meeting
<mhall119> that's 20:30 UTC, if I did my math correctly
<mhall119> which I won't guarantee :)
<pmcgowan> wow its fast
<Robin_Watts> 9:30 pm tomorrow here.
<mhall119> if you can make it, that's the best way to get involved and have these options considered
<Robin_Watts> I will try to be here, or at least to have sent out a mail to the mailing list beforehand.
<mhall119> otherwise there's a mailing list you can send it to, prefixing the subject with [DocViewer]
<mhall119> popey: what's the proper mailing list for this?
<tkamppeter> Robin_Watts, you are in the CET time zone?
<Robin_Watts> I'm in the UK.
<greyback> Robin_Watts: mupdf happy displays PDFs that evince gets confused with, very nice work! Fast too
<Robin_Watts> greyback: What device are you running it on?
<tkamppeter> Robin_Watts, is UK not UTC+0
<popey> mhall119: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps
<Robin_Watts> tkamppeter: I get confused with these TLAs :)
<Robin_Watts> at the moment we are on GMT, I believe.
<ali1234> until 31 march
<Robin_Watts> popey: I shall join/send to that list. Thanks.
<tkamppeter> Robin_Watts, so the meeting would be 8:30pm for you tomorrow, not 9:30pm.\
<tkamppeter> greyback, Robin_Watts, it is great, one can fill in and save forms, evince has bug 1153517, not saving forms.
<ubot5> bug 1153517 in evince (Ubuntu) "evince does not save filled PDF forms" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1153517
<tkamppeter> greyback, Robin_Watts, tested on the Android version on the Nexus 7.
<Robin_Watts> Our form filling code is a new addition. We are working on being able to add annotations etc now - we are approaching parity with adobe reader.
<tkamppeter> Robin_Watts, form fill works great for me on Android, I can fill the form and save. With Evince/Poppler I can fill in but not save.
<tkamppeter> Robin_Watts, how do I reflow on Android?
<Robin_Watts> tkamppeter: if the top bar isn't showing then tap the middle of the screen once to make it appear.
<Robin_Watts> Then one of the icons in the top bar is a set of arrows that go to the right and bend down.
<Robin_Watts> click that icon.
<Robin_Watts> tkamppeter: any luck?
<seb128> Robin_Watts, hey, having an email on one of the lists would be good (as other said before) you might want to register a blueprint on launchpad to discuss using mupdf by default ... do you guys have a rendering library and a separate viewer based on it? how stable is the public api for the lib?
<Robin_Watts> seb128: MuPDF is at heart a set of libraries for reading/rendering/interacting with PDF/XPS/other files.
<tkamppeter> I do not get the arrows, file is launch_leaflet.pdf
<Robin_Watts> Do you get the top bar?
<Robin_Watts> seb128: The viewers that we have tend to be fairly thin layers on top of the libraries (we've tried to pull as much common code into the libraries as possible).
<seb128> Robin_Watts, how does it compare to poppler/what's the reason to have different project? do you have a website answering those questions with a faq? ;-)
<Robin_Watts> So there are lots of different viewers (ios, android, windows, linux, qnx, windows 8 etc)
<Robin_Watts> seb128: MuPDF is designed from the ground up to be fast and unbloated.
<seb128> you can say that from poppler/evince as well :p
<seb128> pdf is a complex spec though
<Robin_Watts> MuPDF came originally from a project to replace the PDF parser used in gs.
<seb128> so bloating comes with implementing the features
<Robin_Watts> seb128: Yeah, I've been fighting the PDF spec since v1.0 :)
<tkamppeter> Robin_Watts, I get the top bar.
<Robin_Watts> And how many icons do you see on it?
<Robin_Watts> oh, the reflow enabled version may not be on google play yet :(
<Robin_Watts> Just a sec...
<Robin_Watts> http://ghostscript.com/~robin/MuPDF-9.apk
<fghfgjfg> Where I can find information that canonical plans to sell their own tablet?
<tkamppeter> Robin_Watts, a chain a mouse pointer and a magnifier.
<fghfgjfg> or not to sell?
<tkamppeter> Robin_Watts, for what is the chain good for?
<Robin_Watts> tkamppeter: Yeah, my bad. Install the version from that link and you'll get the reflow enabled version.
<Robin_Watts> The chain toggles link highlighting/following on and off. Obviously, if you don't have any links on that page, you won't see a difference :)
<ogra_> fghfgjfg, canonical does not make or sell hardware
<Robin_Watts> Does evince support js validation of form fields etc?
<tkamppeter> Robin_Watts, the package does not install on my Nexus 7. I have allowed installation of non-Play-Store apps though.
<Robin_Watts> tkamppeter: Uninstall the google play one first.
<Robin_Watts> Then it should install OK. It is tested on a nexus 7.
<tkamppeter> Robin_Watts, that's it. Now it works. And reflow works, too.
<tkamppeter> Robin_Watts, I only would expect that reflow would make all text full-width of the screen and a larger font, instead of leaving white space where the images were. The images should appear, or there should be a toggle to turn them on or off.
<Robin_Watts> tkamppeter: Including images etc is planned, but it's not in this version.
<Robin_Watts> Sadly with PDF it's not a trivial thing to drop images into the flow of the text (in fact it's not even a trivial thing to get the flow of the text right!)
<tkamppeter> Robin_Watts, will Ghostscript/Artifex participate in the Google Summer of Code?
<Stupidman> hello?
<Robin_Watts> tkamppeter: To the best of my knowledge we've never done so before.
<Robin_Watts> partly because it's probably cheaper for us to fund development via our bug bounty program than to spend time applying to google to get them to give us cash.
<tkamppeter> Robin_Watts, I am participating every year as admin of the Linux Foundation as mentoring organizatioon, and I am always posting several projects for OpenPrinting.
<tkamppeter> Robin_Watts, the Linux Foundation as umbrella organization is taken every year.
<tkamppeter> Robin_Watts, I could post (let you post) some project ideas for MuPDF and for raster-band-based PS output device for Ghostscript.
<Robin_Watts> tkamppeter: Anything done within gs or mupdf would need to be copyright-assigned to us at the end so we could release it under our dual GNU GPL and artifex commercial licenses. Dunno if this is a problem for GSoC.
<Robin_Watts> but again, we should talk about this in #ghostscript :)
<iconrunner> is anyone on?
<ogra_> !ask
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<iconrunner> Excellent, didn't know if people were using IRC. I'm looking through the ubuntu-touch code trying to find where the screen edge swipes are handled so we can get hardware keys working on devices that have them. Does anyone know where this would be?
<iconrunner> !patience
<ubot5> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<iconrunner> !ask I'm looking through the ubuntu-touch code trying to find where the screen edge swipes are handled so we can get hardware keys working on devices that have them. Does anyone know where this would be?
<ubot5> iconrunner: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sergiusens> rsalveti: nice, broken tests
<rsalveti> sergiusens: :-)
<rsalveti> iconrunner: how do you want the hardware key to behave?
<rsalveti> to simulate the gestures?
<iconrunner> exactly
<iconrunner> right now the hardware keys "work" but they don't pass anything to Touch. I'm looking to , for example, map the home key to the long swipe from the left edge.
<rsalveti> iconrunner: not sure if that can be easily done, but the code might be at the shell, kaleo or Saviq might know better
<iconrunner> seems to be possible in theory, just finding where these swipe events are is the hard part. I've been poking around qtubuntu and found some touch events but nothing useful.
<iconrunner> I'm looking through the ubuntu-touch code trying to find where the screen edge swipes are handled so we can get hardware keys working on devices that have them. Does anyone know where this would be?
<ogra_> iconrunner, didnt rsalveti's answer point you in the right direction ?
<rsalveti> iconrunner: try looking at the qml-phone-shell
<kscloud> Quick question regarding the showcase "app" from the toolkit preview
<kscloud> When you try to click/drag the slider in the app, it will swipe to the next tab. Do we want this to happen? I know you could just click randomly until you get the value you want, but are we not going to support dragging to get the "proper" value?
<kchengue> helllo
<kchengue> some new
<kchengue> ??
<kscloud> Nothing?
<kscloud> jono, ping?
<jono> hey kscloud
<kscloud> Could you point me to an answer of whether this might be a bug or not? I'm undecided.
<kscloud> In the showvase "app" for the toolkit preview (phone layout): "When you try to click/drag the slider in the app, it will swipe to the next tab. Do we want this to happen? I know you could just click randomly until you get the value you want, but are we not going to support dragging to get the "proper" value?"
<greyback> kscloud: hey, stupid question but what is the showcase app called again?
<greyback> If i can understand what you mean, maybe I can answer
<kscloud> In the dash it shows as Qt Component Showcase or something like that
<kscloud> And there are two of them
<greyback> kscloud: got it
<kscloud> One is the desktop oriented one, the other is a phone oriented one.
<greyback> kscloud: yeah that's a bug]
<Saviq> iconrunner, lp:unity/phablet, Shell.qml
<greyback> kscloud: would you be so kind as to report it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/
<iconrunner> @Saviqu Yep, looking at that now!
<kscloud> greyback, getting on it in a moment.
<greyback> kscloud: thank you!
<kscloud> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1158002 And there it is.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1158002 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "In the Qt Components Showcase phone version, the slider doesn't let you click & drag properly" [Undecided,New]
<insink71> allo all
<greyback> kscloud: many thanks
<kscloud> greyback, np
<insink71> installing this on gnex.. following that the nex7.. looked over the core app docs.. I'd only suggest an Ubuntu Touch Software Center.. as a core app if someone hasn't already... and if any of you know Alan P... this should be fun to start developing on/for.
<rsalveti> jhodapp: still around?
<Notex> Hello.
<insink71> allo Notex
<Notex> Does adb shell work on Ubuntu touch?
<Notex> I keep getting error: insufficient permissions for device
<insink71> works with my gnex it seems..
<Notex> Does not work for my HTC Desire HD.
<Notex> And I can not boot directly into recorvery because the volume button is broken..
<Notex> So I'm stuck with Ubuntu Touch Developer now.
<insink71> reboot in bootloader mode
<Notex> Okay.
<insink71> then drop to recovery if you don't have udev set up for bootloader
<insink71> should work on one of those
<insink71> I just loaded it up for the first time.. and although adb does work.. I can't figure out how to make anything else work heh
<Notex> How do I boot into bootloader?
<Notex> xD
<insink71> power off.. then on most devices.. hold power down and power same time
<insink71> volume down rather
<Notex> Okay.
<Notex> I think my volume down button works.
<Notex> Got into recovery :)
<insink71> mine doesn't seem to respond inside ubuntu touch... its more or less.. a preview image with the time off a bit.. but no way to set time or anything.. pretty.. I got 14 tweets apparently.. but touchscreen (im going to assume since I tried to do everything I could do to unlock this), volume rockers etc not working for me.
<Notex> I went into Key test in my recovery and my volume button does work, but only sometimes...
<Notex> Weird.
<insink71> that'd be a contact.. sometimes they get bent or worn.. or cases inhibit.. wouldn't worry too much.. common device issue
<Notex> It's a really old phone so I guess that's why it's broken then xD
<Notex> It's annoying me though, I might have to try and fix it..
<insink71> take the phone appart and solder you some copper build-up on the existing ;)
<Notex> Okay.
<Notex> I'll probably do that another day, feeling a bit sick today. Do not really wanna do anything.
<Notex> xD
<insink71> well that'd be a small project.. wanna take your time with electronics.. and not do something that'd screw the device up.. I read read read.. then ground and play sometimes when I have diy time.
<Andril> ubuntu touch on the Nokia n9 = our dreams in hand
<insink71> I see that this is a true preview.. logcat reveals a lot of calls to DummyApplicationWindow etc...  suppose I'll have to look into helping the core app teams a bit..
#ubuntu-touch 2013-03-21
<rsalveti> sergiusens: any idea why CI is not doing the autobuild and such for https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/platform-api/inline-packaging/+merge/153874 ?
<xnox> rsalveti: not approved / +1 by anyone?
 * xnox thought there needs to be one approved first.
<xnox> unless I'm not in the "right" team memberships again....
<rsalveti> xnox: it should build and publish the package build results as soon you open up a MR
<rsalveti> also, for every new commit you push
<rsalveti> to avoid build failures before actually approving the package
<ajalkane> /quitf
<rsalveti> but nothing is happening with this mr, don't know why
<rsalveti> xnox: also added a commit message to the mr, that would case failure as well
<rsalveti> the CI script uses the commit message as part of the bzr merge commit log
<xnox> does it not know how to use debcommit as a fallback?
 * xnox uses
<xnox> $ cat ~/.bazaar/builddeb.conf
<xnox> [BUILDDEB]
<xnox> commit-message-from-changelog=True
<xnox> (most of the time, like when merging in the branches)
<rsalveti> xnox: don't think that's supported at the CI script itself yet
<sergiusens> rsalveti: let me check
 * sergiusens was at a FLISOL meetup
<sergiusens> rsalveti: my first thought would be that xnox is not part of product strategy
<rsalveti> sergiusens: but why would CI not run because of that?
<rsalveti> I thought that the only restriction would be if he decided to top approve the mr
<sergiusens> rsalveti: there's a security check to avoid people not allowed to see if that person can contribute
<sergiusens> rsalveti: phone-app has all tests passing, gj boiko !
<rsalveti> yup :-)
<boiko> sergiusens: yeah, autopilot itself is a bit shaky still though
<rsalveti> sergiusens: sorry, didn't catch why the security check
<sergiusens> boiko: what issues?
<rsalveti> thought it could be to not allow any random code to run
<sergiusens> rsalveti: Contributor Agreement and stuff like that... I didn't do it initially though ;-)
<boiko> sergiusens: some tests fail randomly, and when they fail, the video shows the phone-app launched, but the mouse pointer won't move
<rsalveti> and all the other checks would happen once the MR is top approved
<sergiusens> rsalveti: also that... you can do anything on the server with test code ;-)
<rsalveti> sergiusens: well, xnox works for canonical
<sergiusens> boiko: virtualization woes I guess
<rsalveti> sergiusens: right
<sergiusens> rsalveti: yeah, I think the original config is only for PS... give me a sec to check
<rsalveti> well, we need to improve this then
<rsalveti> we want to at least make the CI to work for people that accepted the ca
<rsalveti> which we can check via a lp group
<rsalveti> don't remember which one though
<boiko> sergiusens: maybe
<xnox> btw, I'm sure i have signed CA before becoming canonical way back when, but it doesn't look like i got added to the right teams at the time.
<rsalveti> time to watch some football
<sergiusens> rsalveti: bugs logged decades ago ;-)
<sergiusens> rsalveti: https://bugs.launchpad.net/jenkins-launchpad-plugin/+bug/1134428
<ubot5> Error: launchpad bug 1134428 not found
<sergiusens> rsalveti: https://bugs.launchpad.net/jenkins-launchpad-plugin/+bug/1134435
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1134435 in jenkins-launchpad-plugin "Allow for only limited folk to HApprove MRs" [High,New]
<rsalveti> sergiusens: but this is to allow people happroving mrs
<rsalveti> at this case the ci is not running at all
<rsalveti> sergiusens: lool top approved https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/phablet-tools/fix-for-1139999/+merge/153419 for example
<rsalveti> the package version seems wrong in this case, should not have ubuntu1
<rsalveti> and we have a few others as well, just interesting why this only happened for platform-api
<rsalveti> might be something specific with xnox :-)
<sergiusens> rsalveti: give me a couple to check
<rsalveti> boiko: https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/phone-app/fix_updated_uitk/+merge/154552 failed
<boiko> rsalveti: yeah, autopilot tests again :/
 * xnox did not mean to cause trouble
<rsalveti> xnox: haha, you probably just found a bug ;-)
<boiko> rsalveti: setting to approved again, let's see if I have a better luck this time
<sergiusens> rsalveti: yeah, issue is what I though
<sergiusens> rsalveti http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5632948/
<rsalveti> sergiusens: right, but why not allowed?
<rsalveti> as ogra and lool are both able to trigger them? (based on some other mrs)
<sergiusens> rsalveti: they might be in the canonical-desktop-team
<sergiusens> rsalveti: don't go crazy, I'm going to fix and just add 'Canonical' or the team it is associated too
<sergiusens> rsalveti: weird... seems to be a bug when adding groups... I see all the folk you mentioned manually added
<sergiusens> rsalveti: anyways... the job is running, xnox is whitelisted
<sergiusens> rsalveti: MR is updated
<rsalveti> sergiusens: cool, thanks
<lool> ogra_: I guess it's unlikely people use ubuntu-touch on powerpc, but would it make sense to list it again just so that it doesn't FTBFS there?  this doesn't seem super architecture specific
<xnox> sergiusens: rsalveti: with some other jenkins jobs, it was the case that it could not check membership in private teams. thus one coulding just check 'Canonical' for example.
<rsalveti> right, makes sense
<sergiusens> xnox: I added 'canonical' which is the team name for 'Canonical' and no dice.. I needed to add you manually
<sergiusens> xnox: teams aren't just working for the whitelist it seems
 * xnox got a thumbs up from jenkins! I must be awesome =)
<rsalveti> boiko: weird, I'm able to send the sms from the telephony-app, but then the message is not available at the app itself
<rsalveti> it stays blank, and once I move back to the call ui, or contacts, the log is not there
<rsalveti> is that related with the crashing issue as well?
<boiko> rsalveti: hmm, interesting, no messages at all showing in the conversation view?
<rsalveti> boiko: nops
<rsalveti> just the number at the top and a blank conversation log below
<rsalveti> receiving is fine, just when I send the message
<boiko> rsalveti: interesting, I'll check that, but probably tomorrow, might be related to some big changes I did last week
<rsalveti> boiko: right, np
<rsalveti> boiko: yup, can receive fine but when sending it is not storing the message at the conversation log
<boiko> rsalveti: closing the app and opening again shows the messages there, right?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: do you have a vanilla pbuilder chroot avail?
<rsalveti> boiko: just the ones I received
<rsalveti> sergiusens: probably not, but can build if needed, what needs testing?
<boiko> rsalveti: really? closing the app and opening again is not showing the ones you sent? hmm, interesting
<rsalveti> boiko: will test again once the new version lands
<sergiusens> rsalveti: I know I have a vanilla one... but I notice python is installed by default... might be because I used the pes pbuild script...
<sergiusens> might be the extra packages thing
<rsalveti> sergiusens: it's because pbuilder install build-essential I believe
<rsalveti> sergiusens: just do a rev dep
<boiko> rsalveti: other autopilot tests failed, this is not funny anymore :/
<rsalveti> boiko: hm, it's now at the log after rebooting
<rsalveti> boiko: :-(
<sergiusens> boiko: logs?
<rsalveti> lol, after closing and opening it up again they are gone
<boiko> sergiusens: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner/198/?
<boiko> sergiusens: and it is not even the same tests, every time a different test fails
<boiko> rsalveti: this is really strange, would you mind running it from the console to see if there is anything interesting in the output?
<rsalveti> boiko: sure
<sergiusens> boiko: from the log it feels like the tests are racing... are you using Eventually always?
<rsalveti> boiko: hm, both phone-app and telephony-app are installed
<sergiusens> boiko: have you ever seen/read: https://lists.launchpad.net/autopilot-users/msg00000.html
<boiko> sergiusens: in most if not all places
<rsalveti> boiko: and neither is showing at the screen when launching from cmdline
<rsalveti> qml-phone-shell 1.64
<sergiusens> boiko: let me streamline it then
<boiko> rsalveti: are you running with --desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/applications/phone-app.desktop ?
<rsalveti> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<rsalveti>   indicators-client-examples qml-phone-shell telephony-app
<rsalveti> when trying to remove telephony-app
<rsalveti> nops
<boiko> rsalveti: when running from cmdline you need to use that arg
<rsalveti> got it
<boiko> rsalveti: interesting the dependency of indicators-client-examples on telephony-app
<rsalveti> boiko: no logs at all
<rsalveti> might be from qml-phone-shell
<rsalveti> did we rename the dep there?
<rsalveti> indeed, it might be from the indicator
<boiko> rsalveti: there I  didn't rename anything that I remember
<rsalveti> boiko: yup
<rsalveti> Package: indicators-client-examples
<rsalveti> Architecture: all
<rsalveti>          telephony-app,
<rsalveti> boiko: mind checking if that needs update as well?
<rsalveti> not sure why it depends on the telephony-app
<boiko> rsalveti: that probably needs update
<boiko> rsalveti: the fake data needs the desktop files that are in telephony-app
<rsalveti> boiko: got it
<boiko> rsalveti: I'll update and place an MR, in a minute
<rsalveti> boiko: sure, thanks
<dank101> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Aflrbwna44
<dank101> best
<dank101> chrome
<dank101> ad
<dank101> ever
<sergiusens> rsalveti: https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/notes-app/python-dep/+merge/154574
<rsalveti> sergiusens: yeah, I remember I had to add python in another mr last week
<rsalveti> might be similar
<rsalveti> $ dpkg -S /usr/lib/python2.7/distutils/sysconfig.py
<rsalveti> libpython2.7-stdlib:amd64: /usr/lib/python2.7/distutils/sysconfig.py
<rsalveti> which is probably installed by the main python package
<rsalveti> sergiusens: guess just this package might be enough
<rsalveti> but depending on python might be easier to avoid similar issues later
<boiko> sergiusens: anything I can do for the tests, or should I just try approving it again?
<boiko> rsalveti: https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/indicators-client/rename_phoneapp/+merge/154575
<boiko> rsalveti: but better wait for ci to run
<rsalveti> boiko: right
<sergiusens> boiko: I'll take care... sorry, was on the phone
<boiko> sergiusens: ok, no problems, the only think I can think about is that I'm not waiting for the startup, I can add a condition on that in the tests
<boiko> let me do that
<boiko> sergiusens: I'll cancel the currently running job to submit my change, ok?
<insink71> after playing with this on gnex for a little bit.. I see its promise :)
<sergiusens> boiko: ok
<sergiusens> boiko: was just looking
<sergiusens> boiko: that Eventually would seem to do the trick
<boiko> sergiusens: so, I use Eventually in all checks
<boiko> sergiusens: the only thing I was not doing was the wait for the UI to show thing
<boiko> sergiusens: oh, you merged the changes
<insink71> might there be a trick for setting a static ip for networking?
<boiko> sergiusens: so, I ended up pushing the other autopilot change to the same branch, but I see you merged it, so I can push that fix to a separate branch tomorrow morning
<boiko> sergiusens: now I only need this one to land, and I'm good for the day: https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/phone-app/release_0.59.1/+merge/154560
<boiko> sergiusens: I'll delete the release MR, and create again without the dependency
<rsalveti> insink71: not actually, it uses NM
<rsalveti> you are even able to use the same config generated at your desktop, just need to remove the mac address
<boiko> sergiusens: https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/phone-app/release_0.59.1/+merge/154581
<rsalveti> boiko: did the one it's depending failed again?
<boiko> rsalveti: I think sergiusens did some magic trick, it got merged
<rsalveti> got it
<sergiusens> boiko: I am lost
<sergiusens> boiko: two MRs with basically the same thing
<sergiusens> which one do you want?
<insink71> hmm nm allows support for static ip.. Right click on the applet and select edit connections. .  I gotta super secure admin that gave me one address entry at work ;) everywhere else dhcp is fine
<sergiusens> boiko: https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/phone-app/release_0.59.1/+merge/154581 or https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/phone-app/release_0.59.1/+merge/154560 ?
<rsalveti> sergiusens: another broken ci https://code.launchpad.net/~awe/phablet-extras/ofono-sms-parcels/+merge/152969
<rsalveti> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/phablet-extras-ofono-quantal-i386-autolanding/1/console
<rsalveti> should use armhf as autoland
<sergiusens> boiko: nvm... seeing the superseeded just now
<boiko> sergiusens: sorry for all this trouble, but I am already way too tired to think
<sergiusens> rsalveti: looking
<Ironman273> Why does my Ubuntu Touch install on a Nexus 7 look like the desktop version of Ubuntu instead of the screenshots I've seen of large icons?
<boiko> sergiusens: thanks for merging the release one, I'll give the autopilot tests a closer look tomorrow
<boiko> but now I'll go to sleep
<boiko> see you!
<dank101> should i watch slender before bed
<sergiusens> rsalveti: hot fixed
<dank101> or is that suicidal
<rsalveti> sergiusens: thanks
<rsalveti> Ironman273: maybe you installed the wrong image
<rsalveti> we have the ubuntu touch and the ubuntu desktop for nexus 7
<rsalveti> Ironman273: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<Ironman273> Yeah, I followed all the instructions for the Touch version.. I also saw one YouTube video that has the same UI that I got...
<Ironman273> Damn, now I can't find it..
<Ironman273> Do I just follow all the instructions again even though it already has (some version of) Ubuntu on it?
<sergiusens> Ironman273: follow sergiusens.github.com/posts/installing-ubuntu-touch-preview-on-the-nexus-7-with-ubuntu-on-it.html if you please
<Ironman273> sergiusens: Thanks!
<sergiusens> rsalveti: https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/cupstream2distro-config/no-386-for-ofono/+merge/154582
<rsalveti> sergiusens: right, cool
<rsalveti> sergiusens: there's no raring package yet, is that expected?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: I haven't deploy this yet, but once it is, it will try raring builds as well
<rsalveti> sergiusens: cool
<rsalveti> just checking
<sergiusens> rsalveti: I also managed to graph the PPA deps today... although it feels easier to read plain text after all that :-P
<rsalveti> sergiusens: :-)
<rsalveti> sergiusens: with graphiviz?
<TysonBrooks> So.... When are the stable releases expected to be out for the ubuntu tv, tablet and phone?
<rsalveti> *graphviz
<sergiusens> rsalveti: with gephi
<rsalveti> TysonBrooks: we should have something around the end of this year, but 14.04 is the final target
<sergiusens> rsalveti: nonesense ;-) Everything should be stable today, just not feature complete :-D
<TysonBrooks> I'm really excited about this project. I wish I knew more of the details of building so I could contribute. Once this project is stable. I can easily see myself switching to ubuntu 100% of the time.
<rsalveti> sergiusens: right :-)
<TysonBrooks> sergiusens: thats what I was refering too, feature complete. So is there any documentation out on where I can start to learn how to build apps for the phone?
<TysonBrooks> err os I should say, not phone.
<sergiusens> TysonBrooks: app development is covered lots... one sec
<sergiusens> TysonBrooks: this is like the last thing you would do: http://theravingrick.blogspot.com.ar/2013/03/sweet-ubuntu-device-qtcreator.html
<sergiusens> TysonBrooks: and this is where to start: http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/gomobile/
 * sergiusens is off to some midnight TV and bed
<Ironman273> Can I tell what I might've done wrong from the bootloader?
<TysonBrooks> sergiusens thanks
<bzoltan1> sergiusens:  Yes, it did ... I asked LP ops to increase the PPA size
<Ironman273> OK, this sounds like it will be a stupid question on this channel, but here goes:  I keep getting "No command 'adb' found"
<bzoltan1> Ironman273: `sudo apt-get install android-tools-adb` will install the adb
<Ironman273> bzoltan1: Thanks.
<samir> hello all
<samir> so.. I have ubuntu flashed on my tablet... dumb question.. how do I use it, looks like the touch screen deosn't seem to work
<samir> never mind.. it was just being picky
<Mohamed-Anwar> Hi
<Mohamed-Anwar> Anyone here
<insink71> lots of ppl here
<jackson> lol yep
<luca> test
<luca>  I have an AIO device, which comes with an Touch Panel.   I'm using ubuntu 12.04.   When I insmod Touch Panel driver, the "double click" behaviour can not react properly. At the same time the mouse is also being unable to "double click" correctly.   This Touch Panel driver work normally at ubuntu 10.04 and 11.10.   This version(ubuntu 12.04) has done what changes?
<dholbach> good morning
<WebVisitor-3> Hi does somebody know is it possible to get "true multitouch" working besides 2-finger-scrolling on synaptics touchpad?
<Wuestenschiff> test
<ogra_> Wuestenschiff, failed
<Wuestenschiff> no just wrong channel sry irssi ist not that userfriendly
<zyga> hi
<agcalamitaITA> zyga: Good Morning
<zyga> I'm trying to follow the tutorial for the currency converter app on raring
<zyga> there are some inaccuracies there (like qml 1 vs qml 2 choices)
<zyga> but what really troubles me is that it no longer works: I get "QQmlComponent: Component is not ready", right after pasting in the first part of the tutorial
 * zyga rechecks if he followed all the steps carefully
<agcalamitaITA> Link to tutorial? You using QT Creator?
<zyga> yes
<zyga> http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/app-developer-cookbook/mobile/currency-converter-phone-app/
<zyga> give me a second, maybe that was a borked update somewhere
<zyga> ah, yeah, probably my fault
<agcalamitaITA> Haha! What have you missed? :)
<zyga> too many machines, this one didn't have the SDK, just qt creator
<agcalamitaITA> :) That explains it!
<zyga> right
<zyga> that's more like it
<zyga> hmm
<zyga> still not quite right
<zyga> the application name does _not_ show up
<zyga> and I see the same "QQmlComponent: Component is not ready" message in qt creator
<agcalamitaITA> Double checked *all* the code? I've never used QT Creator (only Visual Studio for C# apps) so not sure what debugging is like...
<zyga> yes, I'm just pasting stuff
<zyga> I create a new project with the example Ubuntu UI
<zyga> (for desktop)
<zyga> hmm, anyone from canonical that I could ping about the sdk on raring?
<agcalamitaITA> Not that I know off the top of my head. #ubuntu may be the place to ask :)
<zyga> nah, that's too generic, #u-touch is the right place to be
<zyga> maybe #u-sdk though
<zyga> nope, no such channel
<sergiusens> zyga: bzoltan1 or jppiiroi1en might be able to help
<zyga> sergiusens: thanks
<zyga> bzoltan1, jppiiroi1en: ping, possible issue with touch SDK on raring
<sergiusens> zyga: this is to my knowledge the right channel still
<zyga> sergiusens: #ubuntu?
 * sergiusens believes that app development might be better suited to another channel
<zyga> yeah
<zyga> #ubuntu-app-devel?
<sergiusens> zyga: #ubuntu-touch is today the channel used for app development still
<sergiusens> zyga: dholbach might have ideas there ;-)
<zyga> I'll see what they say :)
<dholbach> there's #ubuntu-app-devel too
<zyga> dholbach: where should one ask questions about touch app development? in here or #ubuntu-app-devel, and second, do you know from the top of your head how to report bugs against the sdk?
<sergiusens> this channel is not high traffic though so I don't mind the mix
<dholbach> but I didn't see a decision being made about where app related discussion should happen
<zyga> ok
<dholbach> in the beginning it might even help to everyone looking at one channel
 * zyga just reproduced the same issue on vanilla ubuntu
<sergiusens> zyga: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<dholbach> zyga, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+related-projects is what I could find - I'm not 100% sure if that's the best place to report bugs - greyback: do you know?
<zyga> thanks!
<sergiusens> well for the actual toolkit, what I posted... for the qtcreator stuff, I am not sure
<sergiusens> ah https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-qtcreator-plugins
<greyback> reading up...
<zyga> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1158246
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1158246 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "tutorial applications don't render the title bar 13.04 (raring)" [Undecided,New]
<zyga> greyback: I've reported a bug on that just now, please tell me if I should attach anything else there, like versions of the sdk or screenshots
<greyback> zyga: the warning "QQmlComponent: Component is not ready" is not your fault, it seems to come from the MainView component
<greyback> zyga: sorry, I'm only catching up now!
<greyback> zyga: a quick screengrab would be appreciated
<greyback> zyga: the summary is that the qmlscene does not draw it's window decorations? So no titlebar
<zyga> k
<greyback> zyga: I'm curious what the qml1 vs qml2 issues you see
<zyga> perhaps that's misleading, the big text "currency converter" as visible in the tutorial page is missing, actual x11 window decorations _are_ display and _do_ have a title bar that says "qmlscene: mainView"
<zyga> greyback: qt creator has more options that the tutorial claims for me
<greyback> zyga: aha I see what you mean
<zyga> greyback: let me screen share quickly
<greyback> zyga: that component is called the "Header" I think. It was changed recently, which has broken some apps. That's one we forgot to fix
<zyga> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/debaa5c3a2b7d646a0b91ee7195081a5547170dd?authuser=0&hl=pl
<zyga> greyback: sorry for dropping out, if you know who to contact then just ping me on IRC
<greyback> zyga: will do. He's away right now, hope he'll be back soon
<zyga> thanks
<greyback> zyga: as far as I understand things, this /should/ work http://sketchpad.cc/CFXY1tnJe3
<zyga> greyback: yes that works
<zyga> greyback: thanks
<greyback> zyga: ok glad it's working anyway
<zyga> greyback: is there a way I can propose a merge request for the example code?
<greyback> zyga: absolutely. The project trunk is lp:ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<greyback> zyga: all contributions welcome
<zyga> thanks, let's see
<zyga> greyback: that's the actual example, I was also thinking about the web page
<greyback> zyga: it needs updating too probably.
<t1mp> greyback: I'm here :)
 * t1mp reading backlog
<greyback> zyga: meet t1mp, author of the header stuff you were working on
<zyga> t1mp: hey, nice to meet you!
<zyga> t1mp: I found a bug in the examples and the website
<greyback> t1mp: we'll need to update http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/app-developer-cookbook/mobile/currency-converter-phone-app/ to reflect the new header
<zyga> t1mp: I've filed it as https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1158246 it probably needs to be move to more appropriate projects though
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1158246 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "tutorial applications don't render the header 13.04 (raring)" [Undecided,New]
<t1mp> the tutorial needs an update
<t1mp> greyback: yes.
<t1mp> hello zyga, nice to meet you :)
<t1mp> zyga: the MainView now automatically creates a header, probably that hides the Label.
<t1mp> zyga: I pasted some code that works in your bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1158246
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1158246 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "tutorial applications don't render the header 13.04 (raring)" [Undecided,New]
<zyga> t1mp: thanks
<t1mp> zyga: sorry for the hassle. I wasn't aware that my updates broke the tutorial, we need to update it.
<t1mp> thanks for reporting it:)
<janimo> rsalveti, to build Ubuntu Touch even for the supported nexus devices, is a call to extract-files.sh  necessary?
<zyga> t1mp: my pleasure, thanks!
<janimo> rsalveti, I got the cm-.zip filename output even for nexus devices not only the one I tried porting, I am now doing a clean repo ans trying again
<janimo> rsalveti, my first grouper build had a proper zip name but subsequent ones fif not
<lool> bzoltan1: w00t, I hope the sdk metapkg changes were ok; one thing I noticed is that there was a dep on qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu which probably prevented the package from migrating from -proposed to raring, I've commented it out for now in the seed, I guess it's in NEW or so
<janimo> lool, are all SDK related packages going into raring soon avoiding the need for a PPA?
<lool> janimo: I don't know; I would think so, albeit I'm a bit confused because some packages are renamed or getting dropped along the way
<bzoltan1> lool: in that case it would be nice to have the qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu and the new qtcreator too in Raring... but that needs an FFE
<lool> bzoltan1: Shouldn't be a problem for an entirely new package I'd guess, the existing FFEs might already cover that in fact
<om26er> whats the lp project for the telephony app ?
<victorp> out?
<nOStahl> hi guys, got my hands on an eee tf101 here. anyone else have the transformer?
<janimo> nOStahl,hi I also have a tf101, but did not run Ubuntu Touch on it yet
<nOStahl> just got this one on ebay for 250 bucks
<nOStahl> I have to say asus impressed me again :)
<nOStahl> really solid feeling device
<ogra_> rsalveti, fyi MP fixed ...
<jcastro> oSoMoN: thanks so much for following up on that dropdown bug. You are awesome.
<janimo> sergiusens, I could not figure out the reason for getting files simply named cm-.zip as output. It happens even with mako and grouper not just my port
<janimo> sergiusens, I did a clean sync today and building out of phablet sources when I get this
<ogra_> ogra@anubis:~/datengrab/android-x86$ ls ../phablet-android/out/target/product/i9100/*.zip
<ogra_> ../phablet-android/out/target/product/i9100/cm-10.1-20130303-UNOFFICIAL-i9100.zip
<ogra_> thats what i get
<ogra_> smells broken if you dont ...
<janimo> ogra_, yes I know it is broken, my very first build a couple weeks ago resulted in normal .zip names
<janimo> but not since
<ogra_> well just do a fresh phablet-dev-bootstrap, its only 12G :P
<janimo> ogra_, I have a out/target/product/mako/full_mako-ota-eng.jani.zip don't you have something similar?
<ogra_> yep
<janimo> the cm-.zip is hardlink to that actually
<ogra_> cm_i9100-ota-eng.ogra.zip
<janimo> ogra_, ok you did a ls *.zip above and I thought you pasted all zips you see
<janimo> ogra_, do you know if we have online build logs for daily images?
<janimo> I could compare output
<oSoMoN> jcastro: you’re welcome, thanks for filing the bug :) hopefully we’ll manage to land a fix today
<rickspencer3> oSoMoN, I'm getting bug #1133705  is there anything I can do to help debug it?
<ubot5> bug 1133705 in touch-preview-images "Browser seems to try and pull Web address when Google search bar becomes full nexus 7" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1133705
<oSoMoN> rickspencer3: that’s on N7, right?
<rickspencer3> oSoMoN, yes, I should have mentioned, I have an N7 ;)
<oSoMoN> rickspencer3: so my wild guess is that the top row of the OSK, for some reason, triggers a focus change, for some reason
<oSoMoN> rickspencer3: could you confirm that this happens for all the keys on the top row of the OSK?
<oSoMoN> rickspencer3: and nowhere else?
<rickspencer3> oSoMoN, sure, give me a few minutes though
<rsalveti> ogra_: thanks
<oSoMoN> rickspencer3: thanks, no rush, I’m working on another bug atm anyway
<rickspencer3> ack
<rickspencer3> oSoMoN, I'll confirm and add it to the bug report
<oSoMoN> thanks
<rsalveti> janimo: that's weird, did you try finding why it could not fetch the version+date when doing the build?
<ogra_> janimo, probably somewhete in the VPN ... aks sergiusens
<ogra_> *somewhere
<janimo> rsalveti, I found that common.mk file (IIRC) is not even sourced
<rsalveti> janimo: it's easier if you call extract-files.sh, but you can also download them from google
<janimo> rsalveti, right, I somehow thought breakfast brings those but those are not redistributable so I guess not
<ogra_> janimo, could it be that you forgot to call ". build/envsetup.sh" before running brunch ?
<ogra_> (though i would expect that to spill errors)
<janimo> ogra_, no, or brunch would not have been available
<janimo> right
<sergiusens> ogra_: janimo passing in private
<sergiusens> ogra_: brunch wouldn't be avail without sourcing though
<ogra_> yeah
<sergiusens> rsalveti: janimo ogra_ make should the BUILD envvar is correct!
<sergiusens> that can be it
<sergiusens> had that issue with jenkins a while back where it reset the var
<rsalveti> weird is that it worked sometimes it seems
<rsalveti> ogra_: janimo: with --reference you can easily get a new env without downloading much
<rsalveti> if you want to try in a clean environment
<janimo> sergiusens, what BUILD envvar? what sets that?
<janimo> rsalveti, I tried but I did not have a mirror repo but a regular sync
<janimo> and apparently --reference needs a mirror
<janimo> probably can be tricked into that by changing some config files in .repo I don't know
<janimo> rsalveti, so I did actualy try a clean environment this morning - <3h of syncing
<rsalveti> janimo: you can use phablet-dev-bootstrap with --reference, and use your previous env as reference
<janimo> and that has the issue, hence my coming back with the question
<rsalveti> doesn't need to be a mirror
<janimo> rsalveti, I tried that and it failed. I passed it the directory
<janimo> should it have been dir/.repo or something?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: janimo but you can't delete the ref afterwards ;-)
<rsalveti> yeah, it should work by just passing the root dir
<janimo> repo --reference doc says the source needs to be createed with repo --mirror
<rsalveti> well, that wasn't the case before
<sergiusens> janimo: it worked for me without a mirror
<rsalveti> I know repo keeps updating itself
<janimo> sergiusens, rsalveti ah it worked for me but it kept getting stuff from the net
<janimo> so in that respect it did not work
<janimo> so it was not cloning stuff from the local disk
<rsalveti> janimo: weird
<rsalveti> it should just clone the repo tree from the net
<rsalveti> from google, and the rest from your local disk
<rsalveti> how did you run it?
<janimo> rsalveti, yes, it was getting repos from phablet.ubuntu.com
<janimo> phablet-dev-bootstrap -r existing new
<rsalveti> that's interesting, let me try
<janimo> From git://phablet.ubuntu.com/CyanogenMod/android
<janimo> for example
<janimo> but also other repos, so I stopped it after a minute or two
<rsalveti> it'll get at least from repo and git://phablet.ubuntu.com/CyanogenMod/android
<rsalveti> but the rest should be from your previous local tree
<rsalveti> janimo: hm, just cloned the entire tree here and it didn't grab anything from the net other than repo and the android one
<janimo> rsalveti, good to know, I need to try again
<rsalveti> maybe something was missing at your initial sync
<janimo> repo version v1.12.2
<janimo> rsalveti, does not work even if using today's fresh checkout as reference
<rsalveti> repo version v1.12.2
<rsalveti> git version 1.8.1.2
<rsalveti> repo launcher version 1.19
<rsalveti> janimo: weird
<rsalveti> do you get any error when just doing repo sync?
<rickspencer3> oSoMoN, ok, so far as I can tell "q" works fine, everything else in the top row is busted
<oSoMoN> rickspencer3: interesting, that would roughly correspond to the span of the address bar, width-wise
<oSoMoN> rickspencer3: actually, more than interesting, I think I know what’s going on, thanks a bunch!
<tvoss> oSoMoN, rickspencer3 you might want to check with tmoenicke about the dimensions that the osk reports on n7
<oSoMoN> tvoss: good point
<oSoMoN> rickspencer3: can you add your findings to the bug report?
<rickspencer3> oSoMoN, I thought I did!
<rickspencer3> oSoMoN, I added it to bug #1133705
<rickspencer3> brb
<ubot5> bug 1133705 in touch-preview-images "Browser seems to try and pull Web address when Google search bar becomes full nexus 7" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1133705
<janimo> rsalveti, no errors on repo sync. It takes a while in Fetching projects till 100% and then done
<rsalveti> janimo: that's weird then =\
<janimo> rsalveti, ack :/
<rsalveti> jhodapp: ricmm: sergiusens: sync?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: oops
<victorp_> mfisch, what bt keybard u use
<janimo> sergiusens, which is the BUILD envvar that you mentioned above? I have CM_BUILD empty in env
<Guest26991> hi
<Guest26991> alert() in javascript doesn't work with webbrowser ?
<rsalveti> sergiusens: are we building with dbg symbols support at the phablet ppa?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: the ppa ones?
<rsalveti> sergiusens: yup, I know we had for a few ppas before, but not sure if we enabled it at our main public ppa now
<sergiusens> rsalveti: no, it's not
<sergiusens> rsalveti: most packages have a debug package now
<rsalveti> sergiusens: we might want to enable
<sergiusens> rsalveti: why? Will it happen when we move to distro?
<rsalveti> sergiusens: true, guess we can wai
<rsalveti> wait
<rickspencer3> I've said it before, I'll say it again .. the device integration in QtCreator is so cool
<agcalamitaITA> rickspencer3: I've not used it yet... is it worth it? :)
<rickspencer3> agcalamitaITA, totally
<rickspencer3> I'm using it to update to todays daily image
<agcalamitaITA> Maybe because I've not wrote anything in Qt Creator yet...
<rickspencer3> and it makes it super easy to run my apps
<rickspencer3> agcalamitaITA, well, if you get the SDK and start a Ubuntu app ... it's pretty cool
<rickspencer3> and you can just push it to your attached device to test it out
<rickspencer3> in my case, a nexus 7
<agcalamitaITA> It's worth it for that ;) I've only tested the core apps via SSH and ran them directly onto the device.
<agcalamitaITA> I've been having a look at the converter application recipie and it looks pretty interesting. Might put some time aside to start learning! Only programming I've done is C#
<rickspencer3> agcalamitaITA, well, I think it's worth it, just because it makes everything easy
<agcalamitaITA> What're you working on?
<rickspencer3> agcalamitaITA, I am making a game kind of like daleks
<rickspencer3> I put some posts up about it: http://theravingrick.blogspot.com/
<rickspencer3> please don't tell me I am the only one here old enough to remember Daleks
<rickspencer3> :)
<rickspencer3> agcalamitaITA, if you can rock C#, you will love QML
<rickspencer3> just need to get your head around declarative programming
<t1mp> rickspencer3: I didn't know your blog yet. Looks good, I'll follow it :)
<ogra_> t1mp, you dont read planet.ubuntu.com ?
<t1mp> ogra_: :) some times, but I forgot about it recently. I'm very busy ;)
<t1mp> ogra_: but now that you mention it, good idea!
<ogra_> :)
<rickspencer3> ogra_, I know you told me a couple of days ago, but how do I check the version of the image that i have on my tablet again?
<rickspencer3> oh rats, the ssh button isn't working :,(
<ogra_> rickspencer3, cat /etc/buildstamp
<ogra_> and there should also be /system/quantal-ubuntu_stamp
<rickspencer3> thanks ogra_
<mhall119> pmcgowan: ogra_: t1mp: any of you know what will be backing the datetime indicator on UnityNext?
<mhall119> it's evolution-data-server now on the desktop
<ogra_> probably the same then, no idea
<pmcgowan> mhall119: check with lars I think
<mhall119> pmcgowan: plars?
<mhall119> or larsu
<pmcgowan> larsu
<mhall119> ok
<larsgk> mhall119: I have a question about how we work on separate branches vs the trunk (rss feeder).
<larsgk> mhall119: who approves branch commits to be included in the main?  The issue is that there is a lot of development going on in a few of the dev branches - but not much being moved over.
<mhall119> larsgk: anybody on the dev team for that project can approve branches for trunk
<larsgk> mhall119: I could of course - just pick from all the branches and put it in mine .. just seems more natural to work on the same "trunk" with a review of patches on a mailing list or such.  Especially when the application and team is small
<mhall119> it has to be reviewed, have a commit message, and be marked as approved
<larsgk> mhall119: aaa ok - so I could just review and approve?  (new to launchpad) - I thought we needed a mgr/approver/project dude to put the approval stamp
<mhall119> larsgk: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/DevelopmentGuide#Reviewing_Branches for how the process should work
<larsgk> mhall119: thanks
<mhall119> larsgk: in this case "dude to put the approval stamp" is any member of the dev team
<mhall119> you don't need someone from Canonical or anything, if that's what you're wondering
<mhall119> is should be someone other than the person who wrote the code
<mhall119> just for sanity checking
<larsgk> mhall119: sounds good - I actually thought it needed someone from canonical (sorry - learning still .. currenly with 2 crying babies in the bg ;))
<mhall119> larsgk: they never stop, mine are 7 and 8 and they still do it
<mhall119> :)
<nOStahl> can't wait for all this ubuntu infrastructure :)
<nOStahl> phone tablet and computer and tv muahaha
<larsgk> mibofra: ;)
<larsgk> oops
<larsgk> mhall119: ;)
<larsgk> mhall119: is it the developer of each branch who is supposed to put commits up for review (proposals).  Or could I propose a merge on someone elses branch? (https://code.launchpad.net/~mrqtros/ubuntu-rssreader-app/appendsheet)
<mhall119> larsgk: the developer of the branch should propose it for merging when they feel it's ready to be merged
<mhall119> if they haven't, it's best to try and contact them to find out why
<mhall119> it could be they just didn't know, or maybe they are still working on it and don't want it merged yet
<larsgk> mhall119: ok - cool
<mhall119> anuj5888: hello
<mhall119> anuj5888: what areas are you interested in getting involved in?
<mhall119> We have app development, core OS development, testing, porting
<anuj5888> mhall119 : development and/or core OS development
<mhall119> anuj5888: we're working on what we're calling "core apps" in cooperation with the community
<mhall119> they are written primarily in QML, with some C++/Qt as well
<mhall119> you can find out more about them here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps
<mhall119> if you want to try Ubuntu Touch on a supported device, there are detailed instructions for that here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<anuj5888> thanks :)
<anuj5888> i have tried it on nexus7
<mhall119> and finally, for contributing to the OS devleopment itself, read here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Contribute
<mhall119> many of the Canonical developer hang out around here, as do very knowledgable community folks, so if you have any questions you can ask them here
<mhall119> or you can use AskUbuntu.com, and the ubunt-touch tag: http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/ubuntu-touch
<anuj5888> great! i will start with going through the links
<anuj5888> thank you :)
<mhall119> awesome, glad to have you aboard :)
<mutantkeyboard> mhall119 ... what's the current status of development... I DL'd last image when it was just released and did some hacking, but I needed to revert to Android since I need my device for development...
<mhall119> mutantkeyboard: there are daily images being released I think, I can't tell you specifically what's working and what isn't
<mutantkeyboard> I see... that's all I wanted to hear... so you started with nightlies
<mhall119> that's my understanding, yes
<mhall119> the phablet-flash tool should download the latest when you run it
<mutantkeyboard> :) right, going to try it tomorrow. tnx for feedback
<pmcgowan> mutantkeyboard: mhall119 use the -l switch to get latest
<pmcgowan> also there is a changelog with each image
<mutantkeyboard> right, thanks for that info
<mhall119> frankencode: it looks like evolution-data-server is going to be used in UnityNext and Touch for the forseeable future, so the ubuntu-calendar-app should use it to store events
<pmcgowan> mhall119: there is some evaluation going on now afaik, unless you heard an update
<pmcgowan> looking at some performance tweaks
<pmcgowan> or alternatives
<pmcgowan> bfiller might have an update
<mhall119> pmcgowan: I just got an email from lars stating that
<pmcgowan> mhall119: was that to a mailing list?
<mhall119> no, personal inquiry
<pmcgowan> I see
<mhall119> since he wasn't online for me to ping, I just emailed him
<mutantkeyboard> guys is there any working alarm on Ubuntu yet?
<pmcgowan> renato_ did you talk with lars about that?
<mhall119> mutantkeyboard: I think it's on the feature list for ubuntu-clock-app
<mutantkeyboard> I see.
<pmcgowan> mutantkeyboard: not sure there is a system api exposed to do it  rsalveti?
<mutantkeyboard> pmcgowan, is't there a way to use system clock API and extend it?
<renato_> pmcgowan, about the alarm?
<pmcgowan> there should be yes, not sure if we can do that all on the ubuntu side or need to talk to android drivers at all
<pmcgowan> renato_: sorry about the use of EDS
<mutantkeyboard> it's not a problem. I did some Android kernel programming.
<pmcgowan> renato_: did we determine we were ok staying with it
<pmcgowan> mutantkeyboard: good maybe you can have a look
<renato_> pmcgowan, not yet we are evaluating the akonadi
<mutantkeyboard> that's why I ask... I wanted to make an alarm app...
<pmcgowan> renato_: can you start a thread with lars on that then
<renato_> pmcgowan, yes
<pmcgowan> mutantkeyboard: sure, maybe work with the clock app project and add it in
<mutantkeyboard> brilliant, going to launchpad now
<bfiller> pmcgowan, mhall119 : we're evaluating use of eds on phablet as well as others, have not finished evaluation yet
<bfiller> I'll touch base with lars
<pmcgowan> bfiller: renato_ sent an email to the list I think
<albanodesign> dont know if this is the right place but i'm having black screen after installing ubuntu touch dauilys in my htc sensation anyone can help?
<mhall119> bfiller: ok, can you update me, popey and the calendar coreapp team when you've picked something?
<bfiller> mhall119: for sure
<mhall119> thanks
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: don't think we have anything related with alarms yet
<rsalveti> we might want to export that via the platform-api as well
<pmcgowan> rsalveti: the dev who was on earlier is going to have a look
<rsalveti> right, cool
<x0g_> hi everyone. I am looking for the perfect phone for ubuntu. The nexus 4 seems great but i think i need an hdmi out to connect to a screen right? or is it possible to use a usb-hdmi converter?
<rsalveti> x0g_: it might be possible, something I also wanted to try
<rsalveti> need to get one converter to see what would be the effort needed for that
<rsalveti> but wanted to start looking at what would take to use my phone as a media center device (ubuntu tv later on)
<x0g_> rsalveti : else, do you know any phone with hdmi? I would be a super raspberry pi
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: which phone did you use when demonstrating UfA?
<pmcgowan> its on the S3 and the Nexus 4
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: with a usb-hdmi converter?
<pmcgowan> rsalveti: yes the nexus 4 has a slimport and the s3 uses mhl
<x0g_> pmcgowan : so it takes the mini usb but can i use a hub to connect a keyboard with it?
<rsalveti> x0g_: probably, just not sure if it'd also charge at the same time
<pmcgowan> I never saw the nexus 4 hooked up, but assume thats how
<x0g_> so the nexus 4 seems to be the way to go
<achiang> o/
<pmcgowan> achiang:  x0g_ had some qs on using hdmi
<achiang> hi x0g_
<x0g_> hi achiang
<x0g_> i was asking about how to connect a phone to a hdmi screen
<x0g_> i was told about some mini usb hdmi converters
<achiang> x0g_: the nexus4 uses a slimport adapter
<x0g_> then i asked if a usb keyboard could be used in the same time using a hub
<achiang> http://www.amazon.com/SlimPort®-SP1002-Connect-connector--Supports/dp/B009UZBLSG/
<achiang> x0g_: well you need usb OTG support for that to work
<achiang> let me google the spec sheet to see if there is an OTG chip inside
<anuj5888> achiang : check the comments on the amazon link
<anuj5888> one review says they got it working straightaway
<anuj5888> with nexus 4
<achiang> x0g_: looks like there is hardware support for OTG, so presumably enabling it in ubuntu touch would a simple matter of asking the kernel guys to turn it on (i haven't checked to see if it already is)
<achiang> anuj5888: what am i looking for?
<anuj5888> customer reviews on that link
<rsalveti> achiang: otg should be on by default as it's required by android
<rsalveti> didn't yet test with our current kernel, but I know maguro and manta had otg working when using the otg usb cable
<x0g_> achiang : i assume that it's something working since they show the "turn you phone into computer" feature on the videos
<achiang> anuj5888: i'm not sure i understand your point. my team has purchased about 20 of those cables for the Nexus 4 and they all work fine
<achiang> x0g_: rsalveti: we did a quick experiment of N4 => SlimPort Cable => OTG, and that combo broke down
<anuj5888> achiang : oh ! my bad. I thought you didnt got it working with those cables :)
<rsalveti> achiang: got it, might need some more work at the kernel side then
<achiang> x0g_: rsalveti: presumably N4 => OTG should be fine
<achiang> x0g_: rsalveti: but we didn't test that
<achiang> anuj5888: we have it working with stock android, we haven't tested with ubuntu touch on N4
<x0g_> so it's either the keyboard or the hdmi but the both in the same time?
<x0g_> but not both *
<anuj5888> ah i see
<rsalveti> achiang: yeah, not sure if the usb cable from the slimport brings data support or just power
<achiang> x0g_: depends on what OS you're talking about, but for android we only got OTG xor HDMI
<rsalveti> usb port I mean
<rsalveti> n4 -> otg -> hub -> slimport + keyboard might work
<rsalveti> but not sure if the device will still charge in host mode
<achiang> x0g_: if your goal is HDMI + peripherals, we have discovered that BT peripherals work pretty well
<achiang> (again, on android, not ubuntu touch)
<x0g_> achiang i am talking about ubuntu touch
<x0g_> achiant BT = ?
<x0g_> bluetooth
<x0g_> ok
<x0g_> yeah bluetooth could be the solution
<achiang> i think BT support just recently landed in touch, like yesterday, no?
<rsalveti> achiang: yup, but just at nexus 7 at this point
<achiang> ah, ok
<x0g_> but i guess it will work soon on nexus 4
<rsalveti> yup, that's the goal
<melnaquib> Hello
<pmcgowan> rsalveti: do you know where to see the osk reported size
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: I know maliit reports its size via the ubuntu_ui_report_osk_visible (platform-api) call
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: do you just want to know the size or do you actually want to change that?
<pmcgowan> rsalveti: just know it for a bug we are tracking
<ogra_> rsalveti, do you know when it will learn non capital letters ?
<rsalveti> seems it should be at logcat, let me check
 * ogra_ finds that really disturbing
<rsalveti> ogra_: I believe it's just a flag that needs to be disabled
<ogra_> ah
<rsalveti> I remember the designers wanted to discuss that and take an action
<rsalveti> guess it didn't happen
<ogra_> well, still some time til 13.10 :)
<rsalveti> I know we have a public bug for that already
<ogra_> if enough people step on their toes they will sit down and discuss ;)
<pmcgowan> ogra_: we are working to get the other better keyboard plugin
<ogra_> ah
<pmcgowan> but still need to convice design on the caps thing
 * ogra_ will not complain then 
<ogra_> i know my mom wouldnt typwe a single letter on it but play with the shift key and give up at some point
<rsalveti> ogra_: bug 1156099
<ubot5> bug 1156099 in touch-preview-images "Keys of keyboard are always uppercase" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1156099
 * ogra_ metoos
<rickspencer3> hey pmcgowan when I update my nexus7 each morning, should I use the "Upgrade to daily image" button, or the /!\Upgrade  to daily image (with full bootstrap) /!\ button?
<rsalveti> yeah, I find it very annoying as well
<rsalveti> it might be very easy to fix
<ogra_> yeah
<rsalveti> I know because that was the default before :-)
<pmcgowan> rickspencer3: just the image, dont need the bootstrap
<ogra_> well, lets wait for the final thing ... and complain then if its still there
<rickspencer3> it's annoying, but since that keyboard is a place holder, may was let it ride ;)
<rickspencer3> though, would be nice to use the web browser on my Nexus 7 ;)
<pmcgowan> rickspencer3: you have buttons?
<rickspencer3> pmcgowan, dude, QtCreator integration
<rickspencer3> it's amazing
<pmcgowan> oh right I am so stuck on command line
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: run adb logcat at your host, and then bring up the keyboard
<rickspencer3> pmcgowan, http://theravingrick.blogspot.com/2013/03/sweet-ubuntu-device-qtcreator.html
<rsalveti> I/ubuntu::detail::ApplicationManager(  167): virtual void ubuntu::detail::ApplicationManager::report_osk_visible(int32_t, int32_t, int32_t, int32_t)(x=0, y=812, width=768, height=468)
<ogra_> pmcgowan, haha ... same here
<rsalveti> you should see something similar
<rsalveti> yeah, flashing by pressing buttons is not something I'm very used with
<rickspencer3> more specifically: http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-PMxhqDeHmqs/UUkCoUuFobI/AAAAAAAAAnY/XFw3FJ1usDs/s1600/Screenshot+from+2013-03-19+17:08:26.png
<rsalveti> but it's awesome that it works
<pmcgowan> rsalveti: I dont see the dims
<rickspencer3> rsalveti, well, all it does is run the command line tools
<rickspencer3> opens a terminal and runs the command ;)
<rsalveti> yeah, imagined that :-)
<rickspencer3> I'm just trying to have the whole Ubuntu Touch developer experience ;)
<rickspencer3> the ssh button is really handy
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: nothing with adb logcat?
<pmcgowan> rsalveti: it logs but not x,y width height I can see
<rsalveti> yeah, might give it a try as well
<rsalveti> every time it comes up I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/5635392/
<pmcgowan> rsalveti: is that in the browser
<pmcgowan> rsalveti: I get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/5635396/
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: yup, gmail app
<rsalveti> but it should be at any app, as the log comes from the ubuntuappmanager
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: mind pasting your logcat?
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: that's weird, after a fresh boot?
<pmcgowan> rsalveti: yep
<pmcgowan> rsalveti: tell you what, I will load the latest and do it again, then update the bug for osomon on the osk issue
<rsalveti> it works just fine with both manta and mako, using today's image
<pmcgowan> rsalveti: this grouper is a bear
<rsalveti> even at the login screen
<rsalveti> I/ubuntu::detail::ApplicationManager(  132): virtual void ubuntu::detail::ApplicationManager::report_osk_visible(int32_t, int32_t, int32_t, int32_t)(x=0, y=932, width=2560, height=668)
<rsalveti> lol
<pmcgowan> it could explain why the keyboard doesnt work so well
<rsalveti> could be
<krabador> will ubuntu-touch have dpi settings in the way to support devices screen?
<rsalveti> jezz, android takes ages to boot
<rsalveti> krabador: already does
<rsalveti> but currently it's not automatic yet, you need to set the preferred dpi for your device by hand
<pmcgowan> rsalveti: your paste was from the nexus 4?
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: yes
<krabador> ogra_, do you've experiencing that http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=39413327&postcount=94 ?
<krabador> *you're
<ogra_> krabador, i see the same issue on my SGS2, yes
<ogra_> but i havent had time to look into it
<ogra_> krabador, i guess seeing the two values more distinct would help :)
<krabador> ogra_, yes i'm trying to set some value in the midle
<ogra_> if you find some that work, let me know
<ogra_> also try the the browser though
<ogra_> QTWEBKIT_DPR has some massive impact on it
<dank101> maybe 1.3?
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: any difference with mako?
<netcurli> has anyone here used the DefaultSheet or ComposerSheet from Ubuntu.Components.Popups yet?
<netcurli> the default width of these is bigger than my gnex screen, can I change the width somehow, or is this a bug?
<rickspencer3> hi netcurli ... I think most of the components devs are european based :/
<rickspencer3> it might be slow to get a response
<rickspencer3> netcurli, I suppose you looked here:
<rickspencer3> http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.10/qml/mobile/qml-ubuntu-components-popups0-composersheet-members.html
<rickspencer3> and tried contentsWidth and it didn't work :/?
<netcurli> contentsWidth seems to work. I expected it to only set the width for the content and not the popup itself
<netcurli> thx
<netcurli> it would be easier to use also, if it would not exceed the screen width by default
<rickspencer3> pmcgowan, olli where could netcurli or I log a bug with this feedback?
<rickspencer3> oops, wrong olli
<rickspencer3> ogra_ (if you are still up, though probably you should not be ;) )
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> should, yeah
<olli> ogra_, :)
<ogra_> rickspencer3, netcurli , the only bug pool we have until all packages are in the archive is https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+filebug
<ogra_> (as the channel topic says btw)
<rickspencer3> ogra_, or https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<rickspencer3> ?
<ogra_> if it has bugtracking enabled it will definitely land in the mailbox of the right people there
<rickspencer3> it does
<ogra_> then use that and they can sort the bug in the right place if its wrong there
<rickspencer3> netcurli, would you be happy to log your feedback as a bug?
<rickspencer3> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+filebug
<Hashcode> lol
<Hashcode>  #1132439 Android and iOS have majority of the phone market share
<rickspencer3> oh boy
<Hashcode> I didn't start that :P just sharing
<netcurli> rickspencer3: I filed a bug against ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<rickspencer3> thanks netcurli
<netcurli> btw: I am from Europe as well, maybe I should be in bed too :D
<ogra_> we all should ...
<x0g_> i have a question about ubuntu touch. How can i switch from "touch mode" to normal ubuntu (like desktop version). Is it possible?
<rickspencer3> x0g_, so you have a device like an Nexus 7 or something, and you want to install the standard Ubuntu Desktop on it?
<rickspencer3> I don't think anyone produces images like that anymore
<x0g_> no i want to install the ubuntu touch but it seems to be able to turn into ubuntu deskop. At least that's what was shown in the videos
<rickspencer3> x0g_, I see
<rickspencer3> x0g_, that is still being feverishly worked on, but is not supported yet
<rickspencer3> we call that the "convergent device"
<rickspencer3> in the future, you can dock your phone and tablet and it turns into a desktop experience
<x0g_> rickspencer3 oh i see. It's the best feature of ubuntu touch in my opinion
<rickspencer3> x0g_, yeah, it's killer
<rickspencer3> but will take some time to develop
<x0g_> rickspencer3 yeah but what do you mean by docking? docking to the screen
<x0g_> ?
<x0g_> since no other computer should be required
<rickspencer3> x0g_, well, there will be various ways to connect it to keyboard, mouse, and monitor
<rickspencer3> you could imagine, for example, a little 'dock' that you plug your phone into, like a charging station
<rickspencer3> but it has desktop peripherals attached
<rickspencer3> you could imagine a totally wireless solution as well
<rsalveti> boiko: the phone-app icon at the shell and hud are different now, is that expected?
<x0g_> rickspencer3 that would be great. When do you think this featured will be available?
<rickspencer3> x0g_, hard to say, but I would hazard a guess in time for the next LTS for sure
<x0g_> you mean in 2014?
<rickspencer3> yeah
<rickspencer3> x0g_, however, there is also Ubuntu for Android
<ogra_> and ubuntu for windows :)
<x0g_> rickspencer3 what is different?
<rickspencer3> x0g_, Ubuntu Touch is Ubuntu running on mobile devices, and tuned for touch and mobile experiences
<rickspencer3> Ubuntu for Android would let you run a Ubuntu desktop from an Android device
<x0g_> rickspencer3 i see. And which one is will be released first? I only saw a dev version of ubuntu for phones
<rickspencer3> x0g_, well, Ubuntu For Android requires a phone manufacturer to enable it ... so "stay tuned"
<x0g_> rickspencer3 so it won't be compatible with current android phones?
<rickspencer3> x0g_, well, that would be up to the phone manufacturer
<x0g_> why does it depend on the manufacturer? can't we just install any os we want?
<rickspencer3> x0g_, the manufacturer has to enable the device to run Ubuntu Desktop along with android
<x0g_> rickspencer3 i don't really understand why but i believe you =) since i thought it was possible to make an os that would run ubuntu and android in the same time.
<rickspencer3> x0g_, the trick is to let Ubuntu read the same files that Android uses
<rsalveti> ogra_: seems ubuntu-session is finally working at all devices I have, will approve
<ogra_> yay
<rsalveti> kind of a pain to test with all devices
<ogra_> yeah
<rsalveti> ricmm: ubuntuappmanager keeps crashing from time to time when rebooting the device
<rsalveti> guess that old binder issue
<ogra_> i'll send a mail to the ML tomorrow and update the wiki with new instructions
<x0g_> rickspencer3 ok i see. Thanks for your answers. I am considering buying a nexus 4. I will switch another when ubuntu for android will come out i think.
<ogra_> lets see if we can collect a little database :)
<rsalveti> ogra_: yup, I can do that, don't worry
<ogra_> k
<rsalveti> as it'll land at today's image
<rsalveti> "today" :-)
<ogra_> heh
 * ogra_ waves from tomorrow
<rsalveti> yeah :-)
<rickspencer3> rsalveti, quick q ...
<rsalveti> rickspencer3: sure
<rickspencer3> I'm trying to add a feature to QtCreator plugin that displays the build of Ubuntu on the device
<rickspencer3> is there an easy command that I can run to get that?
<rickspencer3> other than ssh'ing into the device and cat the file?
<rsalveti> ogra_: happroved
<rickspencer3> rsalveti, sorry, by "that" I mean, is there an easy command to get the name of hte build on the device
<rickspencer3> ?
<rickspencer3> before I ssh onto the device and cat some file
<rickspencer3> maybe that was the "hard way"?
#ubuntu-touch 2013-03-22
<ogra_> rsalveti, \o/
<ogra_> rickspencer3, how would you expect that info to magically apper on your PC if you dont have any connetion to the system ?
<ogra_> you need either adb or ssh
<rsalveti> rickspencer3: using adb would be easier
<rsalveti> adb shell cat /system/quantal-ubuntu_stamp
<rsalveti> phablet-flash uses adb to detect the device type
<ogra_> does the sdk depend on adb ?
<rsalveti> adb shell getprop | grep ro.product.device
<ogra_> i.e. if i didnt flash from the machine i run the sdk on
<rsalveti> not sure
<rsalveti> maybe it uses adb to forward the ssh port with the host?
 * ogra_ didnt see any  adb in todays seed addition
<ogra_> (loic added the ubuntu-sdk to the ubuntu-touch-meta seed today)
<rsalveti> well, no rickspencer3 anymore
<rsalveti> how it connects with the device?
 * rsalveti didn't used sdk yet
 * ogra_ neither 
<rsalveti> bzoltan1: in case you're still alive ^
<ogra_> i only watched the seed change today ...
<ogra_> ogra@anubis:~/Devel/seeds/ubuntu-touch.raring$ grep adb sdk
<ogra_> ogra@anubis:~/Devel/seeds/ubuntu-touch.raring$
<ogra_> no adb
<rsalveti> sergiusens: ogra_: https://code.launchpad.net/~rsalveti/session-manager/adding_conf_mako_maguro/+merge/154837
<ogra_> rsalveti, hmm ? i thought i had added them
<rsalveti> ogra_: nops, they were using the default values
<rsalveti> as before
<ogra_> oh
<rsalveti> ogra_: just to avoid issues later in case we change the default values
<ogra_> right, they had no entry in the original code
<rsalveti> yup
<ogra_> phew
<rsalveti> :-)
<ogra_> you shocked me for a second
<ogra_> :)
 * ogra_ just reads all the pycon stuff ... oh my 
<rsalveti> ogra_: didn't see that yet
<ogra_> http://www.dailydot.com/society/pycon-dongle-joke-misogyny-sexism-adria-richards/
<ogra_> someone in the audience makes a sexistic joke and in the end all lost their jobs
<ogra_> escalation mgmt. +1
<rsalveti> haha, lemme see
<rsalveti> ogra_: what a mess
<ogra_> heh, yeah
<brunost> bah I live in the wrong part of the world, such a PITA to get a nexus 10 in norway
<juicyjones> brunost really? that is lame
<brunost> juicyjones: yeah, small nation, small market no official release on the market here yet
<juicyjones> ugh. the play store works though?
<brunost> nope
<brunost> not available here
<juicyjones> wow that just seems like a big omission
<brunost> yeah
<brunost> I *can* use a proxy and order it from the UK or something, but once again a pain
<juicyjones> just have a friend order one and ship it to you. but without the play store what would you do for apps? sideload them?
<brunost> oh you can buy apps
<brunost> just not anything else
<juicyjones> well that's something
<brunost> yup
<juicyjones> You must know someone in the UK or US who can ship you one.
<brunost> yeah I do
<brunost> lived in the UK for 3 years
<brunost> might just fly to london and meet up with some friends and grab a tablet at the same time
<juicyjones> there you go
<brunost> not that much more expensive to fly than to get it shipped anyways (oh the irony)
<juicyjones> I would not be happy if I couldn't have gotten my N4 because of my location
<brunost> except for the fact that a lot of stuff reaches this part of the world a lot later than the rest of the world its a nice place though
<juicyjones> I would move to Norway in an instant if it were possible.
<brunost> oh?
<juicyjones> Not disparaging Seattle, it's the coolest country in the US. but I've always wanted to live in Europe
<juicyjones> seattle is the coolest city* in ...
<brunost> its not like norway is particulary warm though
<brunost> it was over 10F today
<brunost> WOHOO
<rsalveti> crazy
<rsalveti> and I'm complaining about 18C
<brunost> and its dark most of the time during the winters, if you live really far north you don't see sunlight for like 3 months
<brunost> and then its light all the time in the summer
<rsalveti> yeah, I cannot live in a place like that
<brunost> you adjust quickly
 * rsalveti loves the strong sun we get everyday at brazil
<brunost> lived far up north for a year, I survived
<brunost> though I am used to harsh climate
<brunost> I become useless above 25C
<brunost> ugh, if the temperature climbs over 25C that is
<rsalveti> yeah, we had ~37C a few weeks ago
<brunost> horrible
<TheMuso> I think all you northerners are the only ones who have valid complaints about the cold. :)
<brunost> haha true
<TheMuso> rsalveti: Yeah here in Sydney we had at least 2 summer days in January over 40c.
<brunost> our complaints about warmth are completely invalid though
<rsalveti> TheMuso: yeah, hard think at that temperature
<brunost> 15C == Shorts and t-shirt weather
<TheMuso> rsalveti: Agreed, which is why I invested in air conditioning. Sydney summers can get rather hot.
<brunost> more than 25C and people can't be fucked with work
<IdleOne> Please keep the language clean
<brunost> sorry
 * brunost has a potty mouth
<juicyjones> brunost it's already as dark as it gets in the US here in Seattle. It's pitch black by 4 PM in december.
<brunost> at mid winter the sun rises at 10 and sets at 2-ish here
<brunost> combining that with working nights means that I see the sun in the weekends during the winter
<juicyjones> Yeah a seattleite wouldn't dislike that much more. we like our moody cozy winters. but it's not as cold here.
<ricmm> rsalveti: yep
<ricmm> rsalveti: binder crash thing, but I think its triggered by something else dying
<rsalveti> yeah, kind of shell then binder
<ricmm> rsalveti: anyways, some of that code is going away and some of it is getting reinforced
<rsalveti> ricmm: yup, just saying the crash is still happen
<rsalveti> to annoy you a bit
<rsalveti> so you can fix it
<rsalveti> :P
<rsalveti> jezz, why no neon at tegra2, just to make our life harder
<TheMuso> rsalveti: What are you guys supporting thats tegra 2?
<TheMuso> I am surprised you mention it.
<rsalveti> just trying to help some folks porting touch to tf101 (transformer)
<rsalveti> which is a tegra 2 device
<ricmm> rsalveti: tegra2 is a lost platform
<rsalveti> but I cannot share my android binaries as all other devices I have support neon just fine
<ricmm> lack of neon has been haunting us since a while ago
<rsalveti> yup
<rsalveti> I just hope to see a better i/o controller at tegra 4
<rsalveti> even tegra 3 kind of sucks regarding i/o
<bzoltan1> om26er:  https://launchpad.net/phone-app
<Mirv> I wonder if anyone eager to try out new stuff / break one's machine, using 12.04 or 12.10, would like to enable ppa:canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-beta-proper and ppa:canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-staging and then apt-get dist-upgrade + apt-get install ubuntu-sdk ? really no need if you want to focus on creating stuff instead of testing my packages :)
<dholbach> good morning
<Mirv> in addition to Qt 5.0.1 (which is already quite well tested), it brings qtbase compiled with GTK theme support (fixing qt creator fonts among else) and appmenu support
<Mirv> it works fine on my precise machine so I'm not expecting problems, though
<Mirv> and good noon, yes
<ogra_> bzoltan1, how does the sdk connect to a phone currently ?
<ogra_> bzoltan1, (using adb ?)
<bzoltan1> ogra_: primarily yes... and/or using ssh
<bzoltan1> but the ssh port forwarding is initiated from adb
<ogra_> bzoltan1, then we need to make sure the sdk has a dependency on adb
<bzoltan1> ogra_:  Correct
<ogra_> i dont think it has atm
<bzoltan1> ogra_:  let me check... but you could be right (what I hate) :)
<ogra_> at least not in what lool copied into the nes seeds
<ogra_> (which i think just comes from your current deps)
<ogra_> s/nes/new/
<bzoltan1> ogra_: the ubuntu-qtcreator-plugins does recommed it
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> thnen we should be fine
<bzoltan1> $ apt-cache show ubuntu-qtcreator-plugins|grep android-tools-adb
<bzoltan1> Recommends: android-tools-adb
<ogra_> bzoltan1, thanks !
<bzoltan1>  ogra_:  no probs
<lool> bzoltan1: ubuntu-qtcreator-plugins isn't in Ubuntu though
<bzoltan1> lool:  damn, you caught me :) You are right
<bzoltan1> It is not yet in the archives
<Mirv> I wonder if anyone would like to sponsor  lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/qtwebkit-opensource-src to raring?-) it was tested to run fine on a device and fixes our known issues.
<agcalamitaITA> The core apps not been updated for a while? https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+archive/daily
<janimo>    ogra_ do we have tools to mount/examing the sparse filesystems used by fastboot? I remember using some for N7
<ogra_> yeah, in android-fsutils (or -tools i always forget)
<janimo> ogra_, thanks, android-tools-fsutils, you remember well :)
<ogra_> haha
<janimo> ogra_, no manpages but descriptive enough executable names in there
<janimo> got it with simg2img
<ogra_> -h should work ..
<ogra_> and for missing manpages, blame xnox
<ogra_> :P
<janimo> xnox, I hereby blame you for missing manpages
<ogra_> haha
<janimo> ogra_, I am still debugging why I get weird .zip file names (which is likely only a symptom of a larger issue)
<janimo> CM_BUILD not being set at all here
<ogra_> extremely weird
<janimo> ogra_, when you built from source, how do you call brunch?
<ogra_> like described on the porting page ...
<janimo> I see that only if the target name starts with cm_ does it source those makefiles
<ogra_> in fact i usually copy paste :)
<xnox> janimo:  > www.android.org
<janimo> ogra_, the porting page unhelpfully says brunch <target> :)
<ogra_> heh, true
<ogra_> bunch i9100 in my case
<janimo> not saying whether it is for ex full_mako-userdebug
<janimo> or cm_mako-userdebug
<ogra_> oh, it would be brunch mako
<janimo> the latter of course does not work as it is missing device/ and is the upstream target
<ogra_> for mako
<ogra_> no cm_ in there
<janimo> unless I use full_mako-userdebug (the same as I'd pick from the launch menu) I get errors
<janimo> build/core/product_config.mk:253: *** No matches for product "cm_mako".  Stop.
<janimo> I wonder what am I doing differently from everyone else :/
<ogra_> try just "brunch mako"
<janimo> ** Don't have a product spec for: 'cm_mako'
<janimo> do I need to add extra repos from cm by hand?
<ogra_> no
<janimo> ogra that is what I called, brunch mako
<ogra_> not for the four supported devices
<janimo> right
<ogra_> ah, k
<ogra_> i thought you called cm_mako
<janimo> but the confusion arises from our 4 supported devices being copies/forks/entirely separate devices from upstream's equivalently named ones
<ogra_> lets blame git then ... we should switch to bzr anyway :P
<janimo> ogra_, can you get a build going in your repo workdir by just . build/envsetup.sh && brunch mako?
<ogra_> dunno, let me try
<janimo> ogra_, but you have built a device from scratch so far since you have the correctly named zip files
<ogra_> yep
<ogra_> mako runs fine here
<janimo> ogra_, sigh, no idea what's going on :/
<ogra_> do a new repo sync ?
<janimo> it is a fresh one from yesterday
<ogra_> (and keep a tarball of the tree right after syncing so you dont have to do it over and over)
<janimo> ogra_, but brunch grouper seems to proceed
<janimo> let's try that then
<ogra_> its compiling the kernel here now
<janimo> ogra_, my mako setup must have been broken somehow, grouper is on its way without the error
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> weird
<janimo> I'll just wait and see how the zipname turns out
<ogra_> janimo, FYI ... Package complete: /home/ogra/datengrab/phablet-android/out/target/product/mako/cm-10.1-20130322-UNOFFICIAL-mako.zip
<agcalamitaITA> Anyone know of plans for Exchange email support in Ubuntu Touch? I know it's a sore subject within Ubuntu. Hence why I've not made the full switch from Windows yet.
<janimo> ogra_, grouper built correctly here as well. \o/
<janimo> ogra_, I wasted too much time on this, using the targets as presented by the lunch menu :(
<ogra_> hikiko, hey
<ogra_> hikiko,  see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes#Upgrades ...
<ogra_> if you didnt upgrade for a long time you should better consider to flash from scratch
<hikiko> thanks ogra_ :)
<hikiko> yes that's what I ll do
<hikiko> last time was 1 day before christmas...
<ogra_> make sure to have the new phablet-tools (from the public PPA)
<ogra_> then you vcan use pablet-flash -l (-l for "latest") that will get you the most recent daily
<ogra_> *phablet-flash
<ogra_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install has the pointers to the PPA etc
<nik90> mesq: thanks for the app paterns for clock...they look awesome!!!!
<agcalamitaITA> nik90: You like? They do look really nice and funtional!
<agcalamitaITA> functional*
<Mrnerd> ok i forgot how to fix this
<Mrnerd> http://pastebin.com/CfTrP1p3
<nik90> aqcalamitaITA: I do have one question
<nik90> In the timer, how does one set the timer for more than an hour? Because the current design indicate a way to adjust the minute only
<agcalamitaITA> Can you use the zoom?
<nik90> you mean the + and the - buttons? In the app paterns, it is used to increment/decrement by a minute
<mesq> nik90: thanks and you're welcome too!
<nik90> mesq: I was just asking agcalamitaITA some questions regarding the timer
<nik90> maybe you can answer them for me
<mesq> nik90: maybe tapping on the counter could give you a numpad to punch in any time in hh:mm:ss format
<agcalamitaITA> Nope, sorry -- I mis-read the zoom function. It's part of the stopwatch. I'm sure you can add it manually or increment using the + and - buttons
<nik90> ok that is fine with me
<Mrnerd> http://pastebin.com/CfTrP1p3  can anyone help me fix this I forgot what was needed to fix this
<nik90> because using the +,- buttons to change it all the way to say 02:45 is quite a tedious task..in which case we can click on the counter text and input it using a numpad
<Mrnerd> http://pastebin.com/CfTrP1p3
<Mrnerd> anyone??
<pmcgowan> Mrnerd: hi whats up
<Mrnerd> hey
<Mrnerd> http://pastebin.com/CfTrP1p3
<Mrnerd> i keep getting this error I fixed it before its really simple.. i thought i fixed it but i guess i didnt
<Mrnerd> i cant remember what i was told to  do to fixi t
<pmcgowan> who helped you last time? ogra_^^
<Namidairo> "/home/mrnerdisg0d/"
 * Namidairo facepalms
<Mrnerd> i cant remember.
<Namidairo> guess what
<Namidairo> this channel is logged
<pmcgowan> right
<Mrnerd> good luck finding it.
<Mrnerd> where is it logged at?
<Namidairo> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Mrnerd> my bad guys.
<Mrnerd> phone started acting up.
<Mrnerd> thanks namidairo
<Mrnerd> thanks pmcgowan
<ogra_> sergiusens, whats holding back phablet-tools from raring ? i will need it for the cdimage android builds
<ogra_> (happy to fix whats missing)
<sergiusens> ogra_: hmmm... it should be there... let me check!
<ogra_> oh,, ignore me :P
 * ogra_ should have checked before 
<ogra_> i need it in main though
<ogra_> sergiusens, awww ... !#/usr/bin/env python ...
<ogra_> that needs fixing
<sergiusens> ogra_: to what? I'll fix.
<sergiusens> ogra_: I just used what autopilot did, and that's in distro
<ogra_> the full path to the python interpreter ..
<ogra_> really ?
<ogra_> thats broken then, distro packages should not use env, else you risk breakage if someone puts his own python into /usr/local
<sergiusens> ogra_: makes sense... I'll fix!
<sergiusens> ogra_: ah, it's not anymore, disregard
<ogra_> but if autopilot changes it i probably miss a policy change, let me ask first
<sergiusens> ogra_: no, autopilot is as you said the right way is
<ogra_> ah, phew
<saber_> hello
<saber_> Anyone here ?
<saber_> I have a question, about the android devices supported by Ubuntu
<saber_> why the ubuntu community focus on devices made by google. All the devices are from "Nexus" family.
<saber_> ?
<janimo> saber_, they are much easier to work with
<ogra_> because you dont need to (potentially illegally) root them
<janimo> easy to unlock, impossible to brick, widely available and not too expensive without a contract
<ogra_> they are completely open
<mhall119> saber_: the Nexus devices were made for things like this
<Mirv> saber_: that said, the community focus is everywhere, there are tens of community projects around https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices (and yes, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install only lists nexus)
<janimo> saber_, and the aim of the project is to develop Ubuntu Touch, so the exact device used is of secondary importance
<Mirv> but nexus family is the most obvious to work with
<janimo> hence going with easiest
<ogra_> note that in the US rooting your phone is illegal since a few weeks
<ogra_> there is a new law in place
<janimo> ogra_, I think that is about unlocking (using a carrier different from the one yuo bought the phone with)
<ogra_> i thought that included rooting
<mhall119> there seems to be some confusion around that
<ogra_> ah, k
<mhall119> honestly I don't know the details either
<janimo> http://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/Basic_concepts
<saber_> I see now, I wonder if there a development difficulties related to drivers of the mobiles .??
<janimo> rooting and carrier unlocking and botloader unlocking, indeed confusing terminology
<saber_> Thank you a lot for those information. I have one last question, how may I participate in the development of this OS ?
<rickspencer3> hi saber_ there are lots of ways to participate
<rickspencer3> what are you good at, what do you like to do?
 * rickspencer3 wonders if he missed some context
<janimo> rickspencer3, you did not AFAICT
<Mirv> rsalveti: FYI from my point of view qt5-beta-proper is ready to be copied, although it can be done on Monday as well. I wrote to mailing lists earlier that I'd let people know when we're doing the copying, but I don't know yet...
<Mirv> rsalveti: but I guess you'll first continue to do some testing with qt5-beta-proper anyhow.
<saber_> I like programming
<rickspencer3> saber_, like programming apps? kernel hacking?
<saber_> rickspencer3_, I'm using programming apps for android, but I want to start with kernel hacking with ubuntu, if it is possible of course
<saber_> rickspencer3_, I'm used to programming apps for android, but I want to start with kernel hacking with ubuntu, if it is possible of course
<rickspencer3> saber_, well, one area that would help a lot is making apps with the sdk
<rickspencer3> and contributing to the sdk
<rickspencer3> saber_, http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/gomobile/
<ogra_> saber_, if you want to do kernel hacking you could start with doing a port to your favorite device https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<janimo> saber_, there are plenty of bugs in the various kernels used in Ubuntu. so a lot of opportunities to contribute, but I would also advise writing QML apps, porting your android ones and giving feedback
<saber_> rickspencer3_ thank you a lot
<janimo> working on the kernel is much more frustrating and has lesser impact on endusers
<saber_> ogra_ thank you a lot
<janimo> unless you do it full time
<ogra_> janimo, btw, are you a "Ranger" now ?
<ogra_> :)
 * ogra_ just saw the mail :)
<janimo> ogra_, so I read
<ogra_> thats the US variant of a canadian montie, right ? :)
 * ogra_ wonders if jani has to wear uniform and moustache 
<ogra_> *mountie
<saber_> I like rangers, good luck Janimo_
<saber_> Thank you every body, hope to see you soon, bye ;)
<janimo> ogra_, for me Ranger implies Chuck Norris
<janimo> not the canadian mounted police
<janimo> or the Glasgow Rangers
<ogra_> OOOH !
<ogra_> chucknorrisified !
<tetractys> hi there :) i'm trying to install ubuntu mobile on a nexus 4 just unlocked (not rooted!) but the command 'phablet-flash -l' after pushing just downloaded the quantal-preinstalled-* on sdcard, tell me: adbd cannot run as root in production builds
<tetractys> how workaround that?
<tetractys> cwm+root?
<agcalamitaITA> Can yu not use phablet-flash -b
<tetractys> nexus4 was booted
<tetractys> so no -b switch...
<agcalamitaITA> If it's booted to Android then run -- phablet-flash -b -l
<tetractys> ok. ty. i'll try
<agcalamitaITA> Once it's bootstrapped once, you can then run phablet-flash -l to install the latest daily build
<tetractys> yep. at the moment it's downloading quantal-preinstalled-system-armel+mako.img
<tetractys> :)
<tetractys> i got it
<tetractys> hehe
<agcalamitaITA> tetractys: Sounds about right!
<thomnico> latest daily build give me black screen at boot on nexus 7 ... any clue ?
<agcalamitaITA> You deleted /data partition and tried again?
<thomnico> tried but failed
<agcalamitaITA> Failed deleting it or faield after?
<thomnico> had to revert to earlier version
<thomnico> failed after
<thomnico> even tried the full process (reflashing android) then -b -l
<rickspencer3> hey pmcgowan or bfiller is there a place where I can see what changed in the phablet image each day?
<rickspencer3> so I know what to try and stuff?
<pmcgowan> rickspencer3: yes there is the change log
<pmcgowan> hang on
<rickspencer3> thanks pmcgowan
<pmcgowan> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/quantal-preinstalled.changelog
<tetractys> @agcalamitaITA: after (i can imagine) the installation of just generated 'autodeploy.zip' , nexus4 restars but screen remain blank. how to wipe /data?
<pmcgowan> pretty sparse today and it broke the build :(
<rickspencer3> pmcgowan, so I shouldn't update today?
<rickspencer3> I wonder if I can add a feature to the qt-creator plugin that displays the days change log
<rickspencer3> that would be cool
<rickspencer3> and maybe also displays the status of the build so you know if you should update
<pmcgowan> rickspencer3: wait for the rebuild, the fix was already made
<rickspencer3> pmcgowan, will do
<pmcgowan> it was trivial but broke startup
<rickspencer3> ack
<tetractys> please, can anyone remember me the method for wiping /data?
<agcalamitaITA> Can you access it over adb
<tetractys> yep bu as user ($) not as root (#)
<tetractys> ...
<tetractys> adb shell -> $ prompt
<tetractys> sorry but i have to leave. thank you for your advices.
<tetractys> see you all soon.
<llusato> hello, to run ubuntu phone do I need an cortex a9 processor or can it be an A15 processor?
<llusato> I mean, ubuntu only runs on Cortex A9 processors or can run in Cortex A15 or A7 processors?
<pmcgowan> llusato: it can run on A15
<omac> does anyone here have an advent vega(aka p10an01 aka Viewsonic Viewpad 10s aka Nvidia Shuttle)?
<llusato> ok and in A7?
<janimo> rsalveti, found the issue with cm-.zip with ogra's help. I was calling brunch full_mako-userdebug
<janimo> instead of brunch mako
<janimo> I thought using the options presented by the lunch menu are the ones to be used
<llusato> many thanks and a last question can ubuntu run on an A7 Cortex processor?
<rsalveti> janimo: oh, right
<pmcgowan> rsalveti: we dont run on A7 anymore do we
<rsalveti> well, the A7 is the new one for big.LITTLE
<rsalveti> which is armv7 compatible
<rsalveti> the naming is quite a mess I must say
<omac> I'm getting closer to repeating the build for VEGABEAN(CM10.1) for Advent Vega.  This is my first step before tweaking it for Ubuntu-touch stuff.
<janimo> rsalveti, it is confusing that one has the options cm_mako and the other two as well
<rsalveti> we're compatible with the armv7 instruction set (cortex-a8 and cortex-a9)
<rsalveti> also compatible with A7 and A15 based cpus, which are part of big.little
<llusato> so theoretically ubuntu can also run on Cortex A7 processors isn't it?
<omac> http://forum.cyanogenmod.org/topic/69585-vegabean-android-jellybean-advent-vega-aka-p10an01-aka-nvidia-shuttle-aka-viewsonic-viewpad-10s/#entry382167
<rsalveti> yup, the instruction set for A7 and A15 are the same
<llusato> ok many thanks
<llusato> so if I but an MTK processor which is a Cortex A7 processor should be supported by Ubuntu, isn't it?
<omac> nvidia's kernel is built with hardfp for cardhu(tegra3) and ventana(tegra2).  I'm still unsure if hardfp can be done for older generation harmony(tegra250), but it seems so.  Can someone here confirm this?
<pmcgowan> rsalveti: of course right
<omac> Someone built an ubuntu 11.04 for Advent Vega in 2011, but it's armel(softfp) not armhf(hardfp).
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: soon we'll have A53, A58, whatever more weird naming ARM can come with
<omac> By extension, that's why I believe getting ubuntu touch on this tablet should be doable.
<pmcgowan> right just learned about those a while back
<llusato> it's quite confusing because in ubuntu phone webpage they say that the low-end phones will run just on Cortex A9 processors, but now I see it can also run on Cortex A7 and A15 processors.
<rsalveti> hahah
<pmcgowan> that was intended to use A9 as a lower end processor example
<rsalveti> it's because cortex A7 is more recent than A9
<pmcgowan> not a restriction
<rsalveti> which is a pain indeed
<llusato> :-)
<rsalveti> A7 should be better an A8 and A9
<rsalveti> *than
<llusato> ok thanks again for you explanation
<llusato> its clearer now
<rsalveti> Mirv: you mean copying them to the proper ppa?
<rsalveti> Mirv: I thought we'd just use the preparation ppa instead
<rsalveti> as copying can take a while
<rsalveti> but if you still want to keep the preparation ppa for other work, we can indeed copy them over to the proper ppa
<llusato> so A7 should be better than an A8 and A9? isn't it?
<rsalveti> yup
<cyphermox> rsalveti: found it, I had a typo in the email addy
<rsalveti> we have quad core A7 :-)
<llusato> ok thanks.
<llusato> bye
<llusato> :-)
<rsalveti> cyphermox: :-)
<llusato> so Ubuntu could run on most of the ARM processors
<llusato> thanks good job keep on you're in the right way
<omac> I'm still having an annoying build error, but most of it is building now.   I wish I had more verbose from brunch shuttle.  It sucks for me at present because I don't know which 'src' directory is not found in the error.
<rsalveti> llusato: yeah, we're just incompatible with armv5 and armv6 based cpus
<llusato> ok. thanks and bye!
<jair>  /exit
<rsalveti> sergiusens:  qml-phone-shell : Depends: libunity-core-6.0-5 (>= 4.14.2) but it is not going to be installed
<rsalveti> image build failed
<rsalveti> probably because of the new unity stuff
<rsalveti> Saviq: ^
<Saviq> rsalveti, I'm trying here
<sergiusens> rsalveti: so build is failing...
<sergiusens> Saviq: now that you are here, any reason for needing unity?
<Saviq> rsalveti, that's quantal?
<Saviq> sergiusens, UnityCore
<rsalveti> Saviq: yup
<Saviq> rsalveti, hmm, everything should be built there
<Saviq> sergiusens, we're considering extracting UnityCore from unity, potentially even putting it with our own code
<Saviq> sergiusens, it makes no sens to build bamf and unity just for the sake of having UnityCore
<Saviq> sergiusens, but for now I'm just trying to bump all the needed packages
<rsalveti> Saviq: could be because unity is still building
<Saviq> rsalveti, yeah probably
<Saviq> rsalveti, it's just waiting to be published
<rsalveti> Saviq: cool, will trigger another build then
<rsalveti> Saviq: did you just rebase the version or the code as well?
<rsalveti> just wondering about any possible regression we might have
<Saviq> rsalveti, no, just version bump
<rsalveti> Saviq: cool
<Saviq> rsalveti, I'm not courageous enough to rebase unity...
<sergiusens> Saviq: ok, because it fails for raring
<rsalveti> Saviq: right, we'll need to do that for s though
<Saviq> sergiusens, after bamf builds it shouldn't
<sergiusens> Saviq: ah, ok
<Saviq> rsalveti, sergiusens when we extract UnityCore we should be fine again
<rsalveti> Saviq: right, cool
<sergiusens> Saviq: what's the timeframe for that?
<Saviq> sergiusens, early next week
<Saviq> sergiusens, I just wanted a quick'n'dirty fix now
<sergiusens> Saviq: ok, I'll wait for unity for raring next week and focus on nux and friends
<Saviq> sergiusens, it should build in the PPA for raring as soon as bamf builds, so then we can bump qml-phone-shell
<Saviq> sergiusens, and we should be good temporarily
<Saviq> sergiusens, and we don't need nux for raring in the ppa, distro is godo
<Saviq> good
<wanvo> Hi all
<wanvo> I have a problem with install ubuntu touch
<wanvo> after deployed, my nexus 4 is booted to black screen
<wanvo> I follow the intructions and " try wiping the /data partition on your device and redeploy"
<wanvo> but how to redeploy ?
<rsalveti> wanvo: with current daily?
<rsalveti> it's broken, we're trying to fix it
<sergiusens> wanvo: rsalveti adding the phablet-team/ppa and updating will probably fix it now that ubuntu-session is done
<rsalveti> sergiusens: true
<rsalveti> or just creating /home/phablet/.ubuntu-session/logs
<wanvo> phablet-flash -b -l
<wanvo> I install follow that command
<sergiusens> wanvo: doesn't matter how you installed ;-)
<sergiusens> wanvo: we are telling you, you can either wait or update the package :-)
<wanvo> ok, So how can I do ?
<sergiusens> wanvo: is this your first time with ubuntu? If not, just add the phablet-team ppa and apt-get update/upgrade from an adb shell into the ubuntu chroot
<sergiusens> wanvo: or wait ~1hour and rinse and repeat what you did
 * sergiusens thinks it might be 2 hours
<sergiusens> wanvo: or install yesterdays build
<wanvo> I'm running update
<wanvo> :D, nothing for new update package
<wanvo> How to install "yesterdays build"
<wanvo> Thanks all, maybe I will try in next days, my nexus 4 is in bootloader screen :(
<rsalveti> well, you can try yesterday's build with phablet-flash -u http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/20130321/
<pmcgowan> rsalveti: awe I just got a call from 0000000000
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: hm, probably hidden number
<sergiusens> Saviq: are you creating a new launchpad project to host the unity piece you are extracting?
<sergiusens> Saviq: if yes, and already have a name for it, I can look into creating the jenkins build jobs today
<rsalveti> boiko: awe: did we ever investigate how to deal with hidden numbers when dealing with calls?
<rsalveti> pmcgowan just got a call from 0000000000
<sergiusens> rsalveti: feels like a phone from 10 years ago!
<boiko> rsalveti: so, we have some code in phone-app for that, unknown and private numbers are identified by -1 and -2 (-2 and -1, don't really remember)
<boiko> rsalveti: but the implementation in telepathy-ofono is probably missing, does ofono have special flags for those?
<jair> excuse me all, is there an image I can install on a Samsung galaxy S III (SCH-I535)?
<rsalveti> boiko: not sure, would need to investigate that
<jair> I am really interested in testing it and using it on this phone.
<rsalveti> just curious about why 00000
<rsalveti> might be the way rild is doing hidden numbers
<boiko> rsalveti: might be
<Saviq> sergiusens, nah, we'll see next week
<rsalveti> boiko: added as a wi at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1303-telephony-stack
<Anidel> hi everyone...
<boiko> rsalveti: nice! thanks
<Anidel> sorry to come here just for help, but anyone's having issues with their phone not starting up on Ubuntu Touch ? On mine it used to work, then I used QtCreator interface to flash daily image and since then, it won't start in Ubuntu anymore.
<Anidel> I can flash it back to Android fine, but can't restart it in Ubuntu at all.
<janimo> rsalveti, any idea why flashing a recent daily with autodeploy.zip results in lack of GUI? I realized my device not booting was just a daily I downloaded two days ago. With the 95 build as used by flash-tools it works
<janimo> using the same system.img (this is on mako now)
<Anidel> ah I see it seems normal with latest daily ? :)
<Anidel> but I'm also flashing with phablet ...
<rsalveti> current daily image is broken, a new one should be landing in ~2h
<janimo> rsalveti, thanks
<sergiusens> janimo: Anidel todays build is broken, a new one is being made
<rsalveti> meanwhile you can enable the ppa and update the packages or simply flash yesterday's image
<Anidel> allright...but phablet is also downloading latest one?
<rsalveti> janimo: but you said a previous one didn't work for you
<janimo> sergiusens, rsalveti but I had the same with an image downloaded earlier this week
<janimo> so may be a different issue
<rsalveti> janimo: from 95 we might have changes at platform-api and hybris
<janimo> still, using 95/ works
<janimo> but I am using a system.img built from sources synced yesterday
<rsalveti> janimo: can you check the bzr revs of your platform-api and hybris branches/
<rsalveti> ?
<sergiusens> janimo: black screen is the effect for many causes
<rsalveti> janimo: logcat will usually tell you more, but I believe you'll probably see a segfault at ubuntuappmanager and qml-phone-shell
<rsalveti> it seems we broke the api compatibility with the latest changes at platform-api
<janimo> platform- version 0.18 (rev 44)
<janimo> hybris revno 123
<janimo> rsalveti, ^
<rsalveti> janimo: hm, latest for both
<rsalveti> janimo: mind pasting your logcat?
<janimo> rsalveti,  a moment
<janimo> rsalveti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5637562/
<rsalveti> janimo: hm, seems the ubuntu container wasn't even started
<rsalveti> no message from hybris or ubuntuappmanager at all
<janimo> rsalveti, I'll flash the working image and compare logcats
<rsalveti> janimo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5637572/
<rsalveti> from mako
<rsalveti> janimo: see that there are quite a few other messages related with the ubuntuappmanager
<rsalveti> also suggest to try to initialize the container by hand to see what happens
<janimo> rsalveti, ubuntu_chroot shell you mean?
<Anidel> sergiusens: yup thanks!
<rsalveti> janimo: that to check if the files are correctly in place, but without any argument to start upstart
<rsalveti> just ubuntu_chroot
<janimo> rsalveti, root@android:/ # ubuntu_chroot
<janimo> mount: Device or resource busy
<janimo> swapon: /data/ubuntu/SWAP.swap: Device or resource busy
<janimo> then it rebooted
<janimo> rsalveti, I'll test the new image in 2 h, in the meantime will try the tf101 again with the known good image
<rsalveti> janimo: hm, then it was probably up already
<rsalveti> janimo: just check with ps to see if can identify any upstart or ubuntu related service
<rsalveti> if so, then the container is up correctly
<rsalveti> janimo: right, ok
<dholbach> rsalveti, sergiusens: what do you think about https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/wingray#Redistributability?
<janimo> rsalveti, /system/bin/ubuntuappmanager is running accoring to ps
<janimo> the only service that look ubuntuish is NetworkManager
<janimo> the rest of the daemons nare rooted in /system/bin
<janimo> /usr/bin/powerd may be another that is up
<rsalveti> dholbach: let me see
<rsalveti> janimo: so it seems the container is up
<rsalveti> might be due ubuntu-session then
<rsalveti> lets try again with the newer image once it's out
<rsalveti> dholbach: non-commercial redistribution of the Authorized Android Enabled Device Software (the "Limited Purpose"). You may grant your end users the right to use the Software for the Limited Purpose.
<rsalveti> seems we're good
<rsalveti> let me check the original license file
 * dholbach dances the samba
<rsalveti> oh, didn't know the binaries were available at the google website
<rsalveti> guess they can probably fit at the same model as we have for the nexus based devices
<rsalveti> and we can also start producing it as well
<rsalveti> sergiusens: ogra_: pmcgowan: seems we can enable the build for Motorola Xoom as well
<rsalveti> do we want to land it together with the other images at cdimage?
<ogra_> do we want to support it ?
<rsalveti> ogra_: I don't see why not (community support)
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> i didnt think we wanted to actually do community builds
<pmcgowan> nice
<pmcgowan> as long as the distribution stuff is clear
<ogra_> since once we have like 50 community supported devices building an image will take a day or so
<rsalveti> ogra_: well, we could provide at least a way to build and share them
<rsalveti> we cannot have 50 supported devices unfortunately
<ogra_> i would add all the code to git but not do regulatr builds
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: yeah, seems we can distribute them just like the nexus ones
 * ogra_ is just concerned by raising build times with each port we roll an image for)
<rsalveti> maybe we could build it separately from the others, not sure
<ogra_> "if you support motorola xoom, why don't you support my xperia Z ?"
<rsalveti> it's just that this is the first case of a community oriented build that we can actually build and deploy like we do for the nexus devices
<rsalveti> ogra_: can we distribute the files?
<ogra_> if we commit to roll images for community supported image we eventually need to do it for all of them
<rsalveti> that's the main question and concern around the other devices
<ogra_> well, my main concern is that a build already takes 1h now
<ogra_> for four device types only
<rsalveti> sure, ~20 mins per flavour
<rsalveti> that's we could think about doing that separately
<ogra_> so 200min for 40 devices ...
<rsalveti> we will not have 40 devices...
<rsalveti> it'd be awesome if we could though
<ogra_> we have 40 "kind of works" ports on the list
<ogra_> or so ... i didnt actually count
<ogra_> but there is a lot
<rsalveti> sure, but I'd think we cannot distribute images for them due legal restrictions
<rsalveti> it's almost impossible to find devices which allow us to distribute binaries
<ogra_> ok
<rsalveti> this is the first case :-)
<mhall119> ogra_: I don't think we'd need to support all community builds
<mhall119> just like not all Ubuntu flavors become official ones
<ogra_> no, but people will ask "why is my port not supported" once we go beyond the nexus set
<pmcgowan> rsalveti: boiko I did a test where I blocked my incoming number, and the nexus did not even display the call
<mhall119> our resources are limited, people understand that, so we can pick which ones will give the most benefit with the resources we have
<mhall119> ogra_: yup, they will
<ogra_> if there are legal restrictions we indeed cant build them
<mhall119> yes, if we legally can't then we can't
<boiko> pmcgowan: yes, well, rsalveti is going to investigate that in the ofono level
<ogra_> but i suspect of the ~40 devices there will be more that have no legal issues
<pmcgowan> boiko: I saw two behaviors, a random call from 000, and my blocked call which did not even get answered
<ogra_> will we start building for them too ?
<mhall119> ogra_: but if we can legally distribute, and we have the resources to build and distribute some communty ports, then we should do that
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: interesting, but yet, we never investigated this behavior at the ofono level
<ogra_> tahts my point,  each port we roll adds 20min
<sergiusens> ogra_: rsalveti I say we build community ones in a different path? Also make phablet tools force you to add --comunity so it's clear perhaps
<rsalveti> sergiusens: maybe
<ogra_> i dont care about the naming
<dholbach> sergiusens, why "--community"?
<rsalveti> but we could build them using jenkins for example
<ogra_> but i woould like to be able to just run "build" on the build server and have all images come out at the rear end
<rsalveti> and the "official ones" via cdimage
<dholbach> if it's distributable it'd be great if we did that
<ogra_> no
<sergiusens> dholbach: if it breaks, we are not in urge to fix... not sayning won't fix, just not in _urge_
<ogra_> rsalveti, that defetas the purpose ...
<dholbach> sergiusens, we could print a disclaimer for some of the devices
<rsalveti> ogra_: not necessarily
<dholbach> say something like "this is not development focus, yada yada yada"
<ogra_> all should come from the same builder so we dont run into environmental differences
<sergiusens> ogra_: rsalveti can't use jenkins for external, IS won't allow it
<rsalveti> we just want to help people bringing new ports, and providing a build infra might be enough, if we don't want to affect the other images from cdimage for example
<sergiusens> sorry s/external/distribution
<ogra_> sergiusens, phew
<ogra_> rsalveti, i understand that and i dont want to be a blocker
<ogra_> but i thihnk we should have a plan before blindly starting to add images
<dholbach> ogra_, yeah stop blocking! :-P
<rsalveti> ogra_: sure, that's why we're discussing it here :-)
<ogra_> :)
<rsalveti> to try to identify a plan :-)
<sergiusens> ogra_: rsalveti I can create a new build job out of band from the nexus line
<sergiusens> rsalveti: create a blueprint ;-)
<ogra_> one more wont harm but i expect there to be more
<sergiusens> rsalveti: and a session :-)
<dholbach> if the number of devices which have redistributable blogs is very limited anyway....
<ogra_> sergiusens, :P
<rsalveti> sergiusens: yeah
 * ogra_ has no prob if someone distributes his blog :P
<dholbach> bah
<dholbach> long day
<rsalveti> sergiusens: will create the bp and put you as assignee :P
 * sergiusens 's blog is on github, can be forked :-P
<ogra_> rsalveti, add it ... i'll think about how to do it on cdimage
<sergiusens> rsalveti: sure
<dholbach> yeeeeehaw
<sergiusens> rsalveti: I can fill in the gaps, but no idea how to create those beasts
<ogra_> sergiusens, be careful with "forking" ...  think of pycon
<rsalveti> oh dear
<rsalveti> friday
<ogra_> :)
 * sergiusens doesn't want to be fired
<sergiusens> :-P
<ogra_> dongleforked ...
<dholbach> ogra is the king of trolls
<ogra_> or was it forkdongled
 * dholbach hugs ogra
<sergiusens> yeah, feels like a friday :-)
<dholbach> let
<dholbach> let's move on to other things :)
<ogra_> must be
<Anidel> indeed...and it's time to go. Thanks for you help before guys. Ttyl.
<ogra_> rsalveti, sergiusens so first just add the code ... i'l make sure once we're on cdimage we'll have the "additional builds" run in a separate time window
<rsalveti> yup
 * rsalveti creating a blueprint for it
<ogra_> nah
<ogra_> dont add extra paperwork
<ogra_> we have enough
<gigglefight> it may have been asked many times before... ubuntu touch and touchscreen notebook device install instruction. please kindly direct me thanks.
<sergiusens> gigglefight: it's in the /topic ;)
<ogra_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install ...
<gigglefight> :) thanks kindly. got it! :)
<dholbach> rsalveti, who's going to do the team report next week?
<dholbach> rsalveti, once you send it I'll make sure to publish it on the ubuntudev accounts
<doubletwist> Anyone working on getting touch working on a trasformer prime [tf201]?
<ogra_> check the device list on the wiki
<doubletwist> it's not on the list
<ogra_> (see topic)
<doubletwist> Thought there might be pointer to someone/somewhere else it might be getting worked on
<ogra_> well, you could look at the xda forums ... if there isnt anyone either, then i guess nobody works on it
<gigglefight> i love the look of ubuntu touch on adb device would there be a way to have that on a touchscreen device that is non-adb? and where would i find its how to?
<rsalveti> dholbach: ogra_: sergiusens: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1303-sponsoring-community-touch-builds
<rsalveti> dholbach: not sure, will send an email asking for volunteers
<rsalveti> sergiusens: hint hint
<rsalveti> :P
<sergiusens> rsalveti: team report?
<ogra_> rsalveti, bah
<sergiusens> dholbach: when is it due?
<rsalveti> ogra_: so now you can track the WI :P
<rsalveti> sergiusens: I'm doing for this week, need a volunteer for next one
<dholbach> sergiusens, the idea was to get it out every end of the week
<dholbach> we can probably use the same format and use rsalveti's tool
<sergiusens> dholbach: ack, is tomorrow ok?
<dholbach> sergiusens, it looks like rsalveti is covering this week already
<surgemcgee> Whats the best way to debug a "Program finished unexpectantly" error? This error appears when I switch between a three tab layout. There isn't any freaky code anywhere. Is there a method in QtCreator?
<dholbach> sergiusens, next week would be yours then :)
<allancd> hi there, i'm looking for some help installing ubuntu touch onto my nexus 10
<dholbach> allancd, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<sergiusens> dholbach: ack... but next week is very short ;-)
<dholbach> oh yeah?
<rsalveti> sergiusens: you can do at the other monday then
<allancd> yeah i followed that but after doing the steps it got into a continual loop whereby it would show the google text image and then just go black
<allancd> i've tried wiping data and cache to no avail
<dholbach> ^ did anyone have the same problem as allancd - allancd: that was with today's image?
<allancd> yeah i "phablet-flash"-ed it about 10 mins ago
<pmcgowan> the morning image is broken
<pmcgowan> there is one building now
<pmcgowan> allancd: you can fix it by making a directory at .ubuntu-session/logs or wait for the update
<dholbach> thanks pmcgowan, allancd: ^
<allancd> how would i go about doing the former
<sergiusens> rsalveti: other Monday and Tuesday I am out
<allancd> or should I just reinstall android and then wait for the update
<thisguy_> can anybody help me out. I don't see local manifest file. I'm done repo syncing but all i see is manifext.xml not a local manifest file. Unless they are the same thing
<ogra_> they are
<surgemcgee> Is it copyrighted?
<pmcgowan> allancd: get an adb shell, ubuntu_chroot shell then mkdir
<thisguy_> oh okay somebody told me they was different. Thanks and when it says update your local manifest are they saying open manifest.xml and then add in your lines in? I ask all this because I'm trying to port it to the evo v/3d cdma but i think i did it all wrong because it wouldn't make a image
<ogra_> yes, you edit manifest.xml and then call repo sync
<ogra_> after you added the right lines for your device
<thisguy_> alright I shall go do that now. hopefully no more mess ups
<allancd> i'm a bit stuck - i've booted into recovery, opened up a terminal and typed adb shell which has worked
<allancd> but i dont know how to ubuntu_chroot shell
<pmcgowan> allancd: sorry you can let it boot normally, while the UI did not display the system does boot
<ogra_> allancd, well, in the shel you type exactly that
<ogra_> *shell
<allancd> yeah it just says ubuntu_chroot not found
<ogra_> oh, but right, what pmcgowan said, you need to be in the normal system
<ogra_> with the black screen
<allancd> ah right, it doesnt let me get that far - i'm gonna reinstall android, reinstall ubuntu and then try this
<allancd> cheers
<doubletwist> hahaha
<allancd> ok so now when i try to flash-all.sh it just hangs on waiting on device
<allancd> any advice
<sergiusens> rsalveti: keeping parallel builds for the indicators stuff isn't going to be easy
<rsalveti> sergiusens: should we deal with them separately then?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: yeah, I'm also delegating code fixes to renato_ ;-)
<allancd> managed to get it to flash android - seemed to not register on my pc being in fastboot mode on occasion
<ogra_> allancd, try re-pluggin the cable
<allancd> yeah i got it now thanks
<rsalveti> sergiusens: :-)
<allancd> i'll try touch again and let you know how it goes applying the fix
<ogra_> allancd, well, the image build should be ready soon
<ogra_> so i would just wait
<allancd> ok cool will just hold off then
<allancd> cheers for the help anyway
<onamae> I'm booting into a black screen, so how do I wipe the /data partition on my galaxy nexus (maguro)?
<ogra_> onamae, with todays image ?
<onamae> yes
<ogra_> there is a bug ...
<pmcgowan> we really need a way to mark the image status or take them down
<ogra_> create /home/phablet/.ubuntu-session/logs/ and it will magically start working
<onamae> I'll try that
<ogra_> the code crating that dir is broken, rebuild is in progress
<ogra_> *creating
<ogra_> pmcgowan, once it is on cdimage only images that passed the autotest will be published as /current
<ogra_> its all worked out in WIs already ... just missing implementation (but all due this month)
<pmcgowan> ack
<onamae> after creating /home/phablet/.ubuntu-session/logs/ it still didn't work, so I ran qml-phone-shell and it looks like it is using the tablet shell
<onamae> I also tried rebooting and it still was a black screen
<onamae> maybe I should just wait
<rsalveti> cyphermox: your last email reply was for me-only, not sure if you also wanted to reply to the ml
<rsalveti> I'm not sure if the default reply option is to reply to the ml
<cyphermox> Oops.
<cyphermox> Yeah, it was meant for the mailing list. I'll resend
<rsalveti> onamae: new build some come in minutes
<awe> onamae, the easiest way to fix the problem is to just edit the ubuntu-session script directly to create the dir
<thisguy> when adding lines into manifest.xml do you go all the way to bottom and add your line in last for instance my line is......  <project path="device/htc/msm8660-common" name="CyanogenMod/android_device_htc_msm8660-common" />
<awe> it's in /usr/bin
<awe> jus change [ ! -d $logdir ] to [ -d $logdir ]
<winb> when connecting my nexus 4, my ubuntu doesnt seem to recognize/mount my device. I am in debug mode
<winb> I have followed the guid on the touch-wiki and the device is unlocked
<cyphermox> winb you mean in android? On quantal some people have trouble with mtp
<winb> cyphermox: ye quantal
<cyphermox> It could be a gvfs issue. You tablet is configured for MTP already, and it's not seen or is it erroring when you try to mount or copy files?
<davmor2> hey guys todays image seems to of left me at a black screen on the n7  is there anything that can be done other than wait for a new image?
<pmcgowan> davmor2: sorry about that
<pmcgowan> the easiest way to fix the problem is to just edit the ubuntu-session script directly to create the dir
<ogra_> davmor2, my fault :(
<pmcgowan>  change [ ! -d $logdir ] to [ -d $logdir ]
<ogra_> remove the !
<gary_poster> hi.  I have an N10 that someone else flashed for me a day or two ago. I need to try another daily (I can't type the wifi password in with no keyboard) but when I attach the tablet to my computer while the tablet is in the bootloader, adb devices doesn't find the device.  any idea on what to do?
<pmcgowan> gary_poster: not sure why its not detecting it, I have seen folks switch usb ports to make it work
<onamae> I can't seem to save ubuntu-session with nano, pressing enter seems to be ignored on the save screen. is there another way I can edit that file
<pmcgowan> but you should be able to type in a wiwi password with the osk no?
<gary_poster> ack pmcgowan will try
<awe> onamae, vi
<davmor2> pmcgowan, ogra_: I'm sorry I get I need to remove the ! but from where exactly please
<ogra_> line 8 iirc
<thisguy> what do these lines means?    fatal: Couldn't find remote ref refs/heads/cm-10.1 error: Cannot fetch CyanogenMod/android_device_htc_msm8660-common. i got that after adding my lines into manifest.xml then doing repo sync
<pmcgowan> davmor2: you can alos just make the folder
<ogra_> [ ! -d $logdir ] || mkdir -p $logdir
<awe> pmcgowan, that was tried by onamae and it failed.  It's much easier to just modify the script cause then you don't have to worry about perms
<awe> and it's a 1-char change
<pmcgowan> awe: thats what I did earlier today
<pmcgowan> just made the folder
<gary_poster> pmcgowan, no luck, running the gamut of the available ports and fiddling.  I'll try another computer next...
 * ogra_ is syncing the new image over to cdimage now
<pmcgowan> gary_poster: you said its already got ubuntu touch on it?
<gary_poster> pmcgowan, yes
<pmcgowan> gary_poster: do you have the latest adb tools?
<gary_poster> pmcgowan, I'm on quantal, and I installed the phablet ppa and did the update install dance per the installation instructions
<gary_poster> pmcgowan, within the last half hour
<pmcgowan> gary_poster: ok sounds right
<pmcgowan> maybe restart the adb server
<pmcgowan> try an adb kill-server; adb start-server
<pmcgowan> thats another case Id seen
<gary_poster> k trying
<pmcgowan> then plug it in again
<gary_poster> pmcgowan, kill-server, [unplug], start-server, [plug]: no luck :-/
<pmcgowan> hmm
<rsalveti> ogra_: this one *should* be good :-)
<rsalveti> we got some other changes, but hopefully it'll not break the image
<gary_poster> seeing if I can get the steam-powered laptop to work
<ogra_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/
<ogra_> new image is up
<pmcgowan> rsalveti: gary_poster has a deal where adb devices is not seeing his nexus 10 when its in the bootloader
<pmcgowan> or is that normal?
<onamae> editing the file didn't work for me, I even tried removing /home/phablet/.ubuntu-session in case my original creation of that folder was causing problems
<pmcgowan> gary_poster: can you see it when you let it boot into ubuntu?
<onamae> if I run ubuntu-session all I see is "Redirecting output to local session logs" and it just exits
<davmor2> ogra_: ta
<ogra_> thanks for your patience all ... and sorry for the breakage
<onamae> I'll try flashing the new image
<thisguy> how do i fix this fatal: Couldn't find remote ref refs/heads/cm-10.1 (im porting it to the evo 3d
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: adb cannot talk with the bootloader
<rsalveti> he needs to use fastboot for that
<pmcgowan> yeah took me a minute
<pmcgowan> gary_poster: ^^
 * sergiusens mentions that it seems that the build is complete and in sync in cdimage, anyone care to try?
<gary_poster> rsalveti, pmcgowan, oh!  sorry, misread for the case of already installed.  Will try.  pmcgowan, yes, can see it then, but I guess that's not a surprise now.  Will retry from bootloader...
<pmcgowan> vg
<rsalveti> sergiusens: downloading
<davmor2> sergiusens: installing now
<gary_poster> pmcgowan, sudo fastboot devices shows the device.  adb devices still does not see when I am in bootloader (and phablet-flash does not work).  Am I supposed to run phablet-flash while machine is running ubuntu?
<pmcgowan> gary_poster: yes
<gary_poster> ah! got it.  trying thanks
<sergiusens> rsalveti: https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/nux/glib/+merge/155054
<gary_poster> yay, it is doing things
 * ogra_ wonders if anyone noticed that he added the legal notice to the cdimage page 
<ogra_> now you have to actually scroll to see the images :P
<sergiusens> ogra_: I wonder if people read at all ;-) Myself included :-P
<ogra_> haha, yeah, i just read it for the first time either :)
<ogra_> rsalveti, i guess for the xoom we need to add an additional license URL then
<ogra_> since currently we only point to nexus
<davmor2> ogra_: there a legal notice
<davmor2> s/there/there's
<ogra_> :)
<davmor2> ogra_ , pmcgowan: Yay! I got a Home screen and everything WooHoo!
<ogra_> great
<ogra_> !
<pmcgowan> hah good
<gary_poster> pmcgowan, I'm also all straightened out and on the network.  thanks!
 * davmor2 easily pleased
<pmcgowan> good stuff
<davmor2> night all have a great weekend and thanks for the fix
<ogra_> thanks for the test
<sergiusens> of bfiller https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/nux/glib/+merge/155054
<ogra_> are you secretly sneaking nux and compiz into the phone ?
<sergiusens> ogra_: it's already there... for a very small specific thing
<sergiusens> ogra_: notify-osd
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> wow
<ogra_> i didnt know that was woven into nux
<sergiusens> ogra_: need it for raring until the thing transitions
<ogra_> yep
<thisguy> for some reason i cannot do this code to extract the data from my phone   cd device/htc/shooter. when i do adb devices it shows my phone put when i put that code in it says no such file or directory
<sergiusens> ogra_: yeah, it's the way things are until they stop being so ;-)
<ogra_> haha
<sergiusens> boiko: can you check once CI is done? https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/indicator-messages/g_type_init-guards/+merge/155064 ... hope it doesn't break quantal
<davmor2> ogra_ I can use o's to login in again now woohoo.
<ogra_> :D
<boiko> sergiusens: I would really prefer if renato_ or maybe lars could take it a look (they know GLib way better than I do)
<boiko> sergiusens: but in any case, the changes make sense
<sergiusens> boiko: :-)
<boiko> sergiusens: about the telepathy-logger-qt, yes, it is going to be a problem, as that newer version is a qt4 package and the one we use is qt5
<boiko> sergiusens: oh, wait, no, because the binary packages are named telepathy-logger-qt5
<boiko> sergiusens: so it is fine for now, but later it would be nice to have the same source package building both the qt4 and qt5 binary packages
<sergiusens> boiko: good, if it's not going to be a problem, I'll leave it as an S task
<boiko> sergiusens: yep
<boiko> sergiusens: I'll approve your MR, the version of GLib in quantal already warns that g_type_init is obsolete
<boiko> sergiusens: they can blame me after if it breaks ;)
<popey> I flashed my Nexus 7 and it's got a black screen ☹
<popey> I did add some packages to test qt 5.0.1 to it earlier but it all broke so I re-flashed it, and now it's just permanently black screen - light on
<ogra_> popey, when
<popey> so it has image 40 on it
<ogra_> the image that cdimage spit our 1h ago should be fine again
<ogra_> yeah, 40 was crack ... you can hack the fix in though
<ogra_> if you dont want to reflash
<popey> meh, 41 is downloading now
<ogra_> edit ubuntu-session ... its a 1 char fix
 * ogra_ messed it up
<popey> 13% [====>                                  ] 70,564,432  7.43MB/s  eta 92s
<popey> wheeeeee
<popey> I'll just flash it ☺
<ogra_> envy ....
<ogra_> you brits and your fiber
<popey> heh
<popey> \o/ fixed
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> was only one exclamation mark to much in the image
<sergiusens> boiko: does it? I could of just removed it :-P
<sergiusens> ogra_: entropy of new image was low ;-)
<ogra_> :)
<popey> hmm, in the latest image otto's contact details overlap "People recently in touch" on the home screen
<ogra_> popey, what device ?
<popey> N7
<ogra_> hmm
<sergiusens> popey: screenshot?
<popey> kk
<sergiusens> popey: if not, I think from what greyback told me once, it's a nasty Qt bug
<popey> sergiusens: http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-03-22-214652.png
<sergiusens> popey: not exactly the thing I used to see... is it 100% reproduceable? (respawn shell?)
<popey> bah, reboot and it goes away
<ogra_> i was thinking some issue with GRID_UNIT_PX ... but that wouldnt only affect the people stuff
 * popey shakes a fist at the gods of qml
<ogra_> heh
<sergiusens> popey: then it's probably the same thing.... making the lens bounce on the edges also fixed it at times for me
<P3T3> AC100 new release with working WiFi: https://phablet-paz00.googlecode.com/files/cm-10.1-20130319-UNOFFICIAL-ac100.zip
<winb> man its a pain in the ass to install ubuntu on nexus 4 when on 12.10 because of mtp problems
<winb> phablet-flash is not happy with the workaround on mounting my nexus 4
<winb> Any ideas?
<ogra_> winb, there is some gvfs mtp process that you can kill to quieten it
<rickspencer3> hey rsalveti should I go ahead and install the daily now?
<rickspencer3> too lat4e
 * rickspencer3 updates
<sergiusens> rickspencer3: it's good on manta
<phretor> has anyone tried UT on Galaxy S3?
<rickspencer3> thanks sergiusens
<rickspencer3> I'm updating my nexus 7
<popey> build 41 is fine rickspencer3
<ogra_> phretor, see the devices page on the wiki ( /topic)
<phretor> ogra_: officially, I know S3 is unsupported
<ogra_> phretor, there is a port afaik ... see the device page
<phretor> ogra_: it's marked as WIP
<phretor> I'm talking about i9300
<onamae> ogra_: just wanted to say the new image works, thanks for the help ogra_ and awe
<awe> great!
<ogra_> onamae, awesome
#ubuntu-touch 2013-03-23
<Utopykzebulon> Hi there
<Utopykzebulon> I've ported ubuntu to One X.
<Utopykzebulon> now i build without errors.
<Utopykzebulon> but wifi and gsm still down.
<Utopykzebulon> can someone help me to fix them please?
<Utopykzebulon> ùto
<Uzeb> onybody here?
<Uzeb> *any
<rhg135> yeah, me, but I'm not knowledgable
<rhg135> ril is tough even on android
<cyphermox> Uzeb: still around?
<Uzeb> yep
<Uzeb> :)
<cyphermox> GSM could be hard to fix, but maybe I can help with wifi
<cyphermox> you did include the binary magic blobs right?
<Uzeb> ok it's a nice start :)
<Uzeb> are you talking about vendor blobs?
<Uzeb> cyphermox ?
<cyphermox> yes
<krabador> then no more official twitter app ... ?
<cyphermox> Uzeb: did you? (just checking, because otherwise it's probably a very good hint to why they don't work)
<cyphermox> I'm digging into CM to see what's up with that device
<Balaji> Helo all
<Balaji> i am trying to install ubuntu on n4
<Balaji> while executing phablet-flash -b -l it is giving error
<Balaji> device offline
<Balaji> output of adb devices is
<Balaji> balajiroot@balajiroot-virtual-machine:~$ adb devices  List of devices attached  00727d29cc4c3439	offline  balajiroot@balajiroot-virtual-machine:~$
<Balaji> any help?
<Balaji> anyhelp on installing ubuntu on n4
<Balaji> i am stuck
<Balaji> finally working, disabling n enabling USB debugging working... now command is running... :)
<cyphermox> Balaji: yeah, you need to authenticate devices in 4.2.2
<cyphermox> Uzeb: do you have your changes somewhere in a git tree or something?
 * cyphermox logs off for the weekend
<macmee> hi
<macmee> where do you get apps for ubuntu touch
<krabador> macmee, in the repos, that you can use yb adb
<fazeinc> Is anyone or has anyone heard if someone is trying to put UBUNTU touch on Sony Xperia P besides myself?
<jakestarz556> Hello
<jakestarz556> I have a question. Think anyone could help?
<jakestarz556> ...
<Guest12155> hi
<Mirv> rsalveti: ok, that's I also thought that maybe that's the plan you're currently having as well. while the end goal is copying all of it to qt5-proper.
<Mirv> but only after you've built some good images with qt5-beta-proper. so newest guess is that the copy would happen late Wed-Fri next week...
<Mirv> "that's I also thought"..err :)
<brupp> is there an emulator where I can run the whole touch OS, and not just single qml scenes?
 * Namidairo wonders if you can compile an emulator image
<Namidairo> probs
<orthodoc> anyone here?
<orthodoc> has anyone attempted installing ubuntu touch on a ainol tablet?
<viveaks> phablet-flash is failing
<viveaks> how to resolve this error "Unsupported device, autodetect fails device"
<ogra_> viveaks, what device is that ?
<viveaks> it is htc incredible S. I found the solution
<viveaks> if I run phablet-flash -d grouper -b, it is working
<ogra_> well, that will break
<ogra_> phablet-flash is for nexus devices only atm
<ogra_> (did you read the installation docs before starting ?)
<viveaks> yes. but it does not say "not to try on other devices"
<ogra_> you should stop immmediately, your phone wont boot anymore if you actually flash that image (grouper is the nexus7)
<ogra_> you need an image desigbned for your device
<ogra_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<viveaks> ok stopped
<ogra_> and need to do a manual install as described on the devoce specific wikipage or forum link
<ogra_> doe not look like anyone has already ported to your phone .... so first someone needs to do that
<ogra_> *does
<viveaks> ogra, is there a chance that i can try with closest HTC image?
<ogra_> unlikely that will work, but indeed if you are brave you can always try
<ogra_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<ogra_> you could also try to do a port yourself
<ogra_> its not a beginner task but also not to hard for a mildly experienced programmer
<viveaks> I think I will do porting. But if I try htc desire, and if it fails, I can still recover my phone. right?
<ogra_> no idea, i dont have htc HW here ... not sure how the bootloaders work on these devices ...
<chatlevik> I installed ubuntu on my nexus, I can call, recieve calls, send sms but not recieve sms. I should be able to recieve?
<ogra_> usually you can always recover unless you kill the bootloader
<viveaks> ok. then I will try it and see
<viveaks> ogra, thanks for your support
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> chatlevik, theoretically it shoudl work, practically all that stuff still has tons of bugs ... i guess you are seeing one :)
<chatlevik> Ok. I just have to wait for the bug to be fixed
<leootjoo> kkk
<Powerful_Al> what's package is hud-1 needed for libhud-qt?
<Powerful_Al> what
<Powerful_Al> I'm on precise
<Powerful_Al> and have the ubuntu sdk ppa
<sverguecio_> hi
<sverguecio_> Has anyone installed ubuntu on a XT860
<sverguecio_> motorola xt860
<sverguecio_> if anyone speaking español better
<mentat> greetings
<dank101> hi
<mentat> anyone instlal this on their S3?
<mentat> instal even
<mentat> INSTALL
<mentat> omfg
<mentat> or Nexus
<dank101> what S3?
<dank101> i9300 or American
<winb> adbd cannot run as root in production builds
<winb> my device is unlocked
<winb> help
<dank101> is it rooted?
<Tassadar> you're trying to do "adb root", right?
<Tassadar> if you're just trying to get root shell, just do "adb shell" and write "su"
<dank101> >implying that he's rooted
<Tassadar> yeah
<winb> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5640349/
<winb> scroll down to bottom you will see
<winb> I am following the guide on the touch-wiki
<Tassadar> try to reboot to recovery
<Tassadar> mount /system, /data and /cache, and try the adb commands again
<winb> how can I mount while being in recoverymode
<winb> adb and computer is not recognizing any devices
<Tassadar> okay, what device do you have? n4?
<winb> Tassadar: yes
<Tassadar> so, by "recoverymode" you mean this: http://blog.laptopmag.com/wpress/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/DSC00180-copy-670x375.jpg ?
<krabador> ok, no more twitter core app, but the "browser pointed" app. bust be fixed not less...
<winb> Tassadar: yes ?
<winb> Tassadar: or entering it
<winb> neither works
<Tassadar> uh, okay, I take it you only ran "fastboot oem unlock", and didn't root the phone nor installed custom recovery..?
<opensourcemc> hello all!
<opensourcemc> does anyone know whether or not i will be able to upgrade to the full version of ubuntu touch. i recently installed the developer version on my nexus 7 .
<opensourcemc> one it is released
<opensourcemc> once its releashed, pardon me
<hopkinskong_> ogra_
<hopkinskong_> are u here?
<hopkinskong_> Now, i can have adb working, but i don't get  a black screen
<hopkinskong_> instead, i got my boot screen
<hopkinskong_> is it normal?
<randomblame> hmm I got mwc preview working about a month ago on a500 but aparently all the daily builds stopped working after mar15. I just synced and rebuilt system image but that didn't do the trick
<randomblame> anyone have any ideas what might have changed around the 15th?
<randomblame> oh I think I see a new kernel change
<Hairo> hi
<hopkinskong_> ogra_: I can't get into ubuntu-touch, it just stay in the "base android"
<hopkinskong_> adb was successful
<hopkinskong_> Just idk how to get into the ubuntu-touch
<asr33> They have a sale on the nexus 7 tablet at my local electronics shop: should I take the plunge....
<tyler_wylie> Got Ubuntu Touch installed, is there a way to create a user for myself?
<juicyjones> I bought the 32GB wifi model the day they announced them, i love it
<asr33> juicyjones: has it advanced any further than just working wifi and browser?
<juicyjones> asr33 you mean the ubuntu preview?
<juicyjones> not sure
<juicyjones> I installed it for one day and reflashed back to android ;)
<asr33> I want exclusively Ubuntu, I would be content with just a browser for now
<tyler_wylie> Is there a way to add your own user at the moment?
<tyler_wylie> Or hmm... can I log in via adb
<tyler_wylie> Aha found on release notes
<tyler_wylie> okay
<noname_> juicyjones: I have a 32GB model too, you can have android and ubuntu touch too
<juicyjones> noname_ well the problem was that ubuntu touch is useless :)
<juicyjones> <3
<noname_> yes, but I think you will be able to update it when it will be useful that's why I think dual boot is useful
<asr33> its just got started
<asr33> noname_: that was why I was asking how it has been advancing
<asr33> can it do more then browsing the web?
<asr33> noname_: was it easy to make it dual boot?
<asr33> alrighty, sometimes it just requires action, thanks for the information.
<randomblame> anyone know if there is an archive of daily builds
<randomblame> looks like they've been deleting older ones
<noname_> asr33 it was easy, I have found a tutorial on youtube which I have followed and I had not problem
<noname_> asr33 I have followed this guys tutorials: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufdJ16dD6x4
<Deihmos> Does ubuntu update ubuntu touch
<RobbyF> not right nwo
<RobbyF> but it does update the flash utility when it can
<Deihmos> Is it worth installing
<RobbyF> depends what that means
<RobbyF> worth testing out yeah for sure
<RobbyF> to be used as daily device? nope
<Deihmos> Ok
<Deihmos> Mobile world becoming crowded
<RobbyF> I would use the term options
<Deihmos> I wonder if ubuntu could gain share or will it be another webos
<RobbyF> previously we had 2-3 OS's to cover everyone's need. that doesnt make sense really. we could use 5-9
<Deihmos> Webos and me ego is dead and a host of others
<RobbyF> I really like the ubuntu-touch os
<RobbyF> I just want to access some of googles services with it,
<Deihmos> Android, iOS, blackberry and windows phones
<RobbyF> google plus, maps, docs, youtube and with a native app
<RobbyF> firefox, tizen, ubuntu - i'm sure there are more still.
<RobbyF> In my humble opinion I really think ubuntu will explode and take market share from desktop to mobile or just be a bust.
<RobbyF> with valve jumping on board and AMD/Nvidia/Intel really focusing on linux lately too who knows
 * RobbyF flashes the latest daily
<hopkinskong_> ogra_
<hopkinskong_> whaaat aboutnow
<Mrnerd> what the hell!!! target thumb C: libssl <= external/openssl/ssl/d1_lib.c make: *** No rule to make target `/home/mrnerdisg0d/android/out/target/product/jewel/obj/lib/libmmjpeg.so', needed by `/home/mrnerdisg0d/android/out/target/product/jewel/obj/SHARED_LIBRARIES/camera.msm8960_intermediates/LINKED/camera.msm8960.so'.  Stop. make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
<Mrnerd> oh my bad.
<Mrnerd> http://pastebin.com/WZippVZQ
<Mrnerd> anyone!?
#ubuntu-touch 2013-03-24
<dank101> zyo
<dank101> *Yo
<dank101> wassup peps
<Mrnerd> yo any one there?
<dank101> yes
<Pierre___> Hi everybody
<Pierre___> Could someone tell me if the Ubuntu Touch is now more or less usable for testing user (not developper)?
<Pierre___> A few weeks ago, I read somewhere that Mark Suttleworth announced a usable version would be available in the next 2 weeks (passed now).
<dank101> not really
<Pierre___> Thanks dank101. I will then wait for a bit longer... .-(
<dank101> Pierre___, but it's not that buggt
<dank101> *buggy
<Pierre___> I just wonder if I could use it as a daily phone or not. I have my Samsung Galaxy ready, but I have not yet tried because I need it at least for phone call, sms and mail.
<dank101> MMS or SMS
<dank101> fu
<dank101> Hashcode! :D
<Hashcode> hello
<dank101> porting?
<Hashcode> hrm?
<Hashcode> I think the word you're looking for is "ported".
<dank101> fire HD 7?
<Hashcode> Ah
<Hashcode> not yet :p
<Hashcode> I'm running boot test now tho
<Hashcode> Crashing in PVR somewhere
<Hashcode> So I can load up recovery and stuff on the new kernel, but not Android/Ubuntu yet
<Hashcode> I think I'm missing some 4460 commits from omapzoom
<dank101> Yes!
<dank101> i own a fire and a d2att
<Hashcode> I know there's a ton of people sort of waiting on me for the KFireHD7"
<Hashcode> :/
<Hashcode> The Moto's have kept me really busy lately
<dank101> "good" ol' moto
<dank101> i know alot o' droid fans
<Hashcode> Are you running the 3.4 kernel for the d2?
<dank101> the stock CM
<dank101> kernel
<dank101> i ported for mine
<dank101> and im working on d2tmo
<dank101> it runs buttery smooth
<Hashcode> New kernel in the works I hear
<Hashcode> based on 3.4 mainline
<dank101> yeah
<dank101> mine still runs without ir
<dank101> *it
<Hashcode> I don't think it's buttery smooth just yet tho.
<dank101> the only problem with mine is
<Hashcode> It's great for the future tho.  Means you can keep up w/ the N4 updates easier
<dank101> wifi == broken
<Hashcode> Since that's where the new dev is going from QCOM
<Hashcode> Ah
<dank101> otherwise it works better then my nexus 7
<dank101> now im working on a software centre
<dank101> the only thing missing is function
<Hashcode> well gl w/ that
<dank101> net need some QtProcess starters
<Hashcode> It's funny, I wish there was an option for using non-Android codec bins on some of my devices
<Hashcode> I'd rather be using gstreamer w/ custom ducati builds than the vendor built ones
<hopkinskong_> Anyone could help me? How to start the Ubuntu-Touch UI?
<hopkinskong_> I can get into my CM10.1, with adb support.
<hopkinskong_> I installed my ubuntu into /data/ubuntu
<dank101> adb root
<hopkinskong_> but no UI
<dank101> adb shell
<dank101> ubuntu-chroot shell
<dank101> ubuntu-session
<dank101> there
<hopkinskong_> OK, i am trying
<dank101> add the last two to the init file to auto-start
<hopkinskong_> can get the result in about a minute
<hopkinskong_> but default is NOT auto-start, right?
<dank101> yes
<dank101> to both
<dank101> what device?
<hopkinskong_> dank101: both command not-found
<dank101> did you install the rootfs
<hopkinskong_> i manually copy the "filesystem.dir", to "/data/ubuntu"
<dank101> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip
<hopkinskong_> yes
<dank101> flash that too
<hopkinskong_> This one.
<dank101> not manually
<hopkinskong_> I don't have a "recoveeeeery"
<hopkinskong_> "recovery"*
<hopkinskong_> i need to do it all by my self
<dank101> Get
<dank101> a
<dank101> r
<dank101> e
<dank101> c
<dank101> o
<dank101> v
<dank101> e
<dank101> r
<dank101> y
<hopkinskong_> I can't
<dank101> n
<dank101> o
<dank101> w
<dank101> y not
<hopkinskong_> I am on a special device
<hopkinskong_> with a special bootloader
<hopkinskong_> There is nothing about "recovery"
<hopkinskong_> I create a rootfs, and copy over the file into it
<hopkinskong_> files*
<Hashcode> WHat device?
<hopkinskong_> and thats all
<hopkinskong_> HTC HD2
<hopkinskong_> Windows Mobile based.
<hopkinskong_> It system boots from sdcard, not NAND
<hopkinskong_> The*
<dank101> hold on
<dank101> i got this
<dank101> mount ddata
<hopkinskong> I've followed the flow of "update-script" already
<dank101> manhattan-quantal-armhf-tar-20130221-1.tar.gz", "/data/ubuntu-rootfs.tar.gz
<hopkinskong> data is mounted.
<hopkinskong> i can get into /data/ubuntu through adb
<dank101> extract manhattan-quantal-armhf-tar-20130221-1.tar.gz to /data/ubuntu-rootfs.tar.gz
<hopkinskong> I've followed all of these already.
<hopkinskong> But on my host computer
<dank101> lol
<dank101> use adb to do these steps
<dank101> adb root
<dank101> adb shell
<hopkinskong> why can't do these on my host computer?
<hopkinskong> permission problem?
<dank101> because on your host computer IT'S 100% POINTLESS
<hopkinskong> i mounted my rootfs.ext2, and copy extract the files to /data/ubuntu
<hopkinskong> ok, let me push my tar using adb
<dank101> on your comptuer it's pretty much putting ubuntu touch on your computer
<dank101> except GUI won't run on boot
<hopkinskong> why u're saying that?
<hopkinskong> I am copying the files TO my rootfs.ext2
<hopkinskong> not my computer
<hopkinskong> My phone loads the rootfs.ext2
<dank101> yes
<dank101> run these in adb
<dank101> first of all extract manhattan-quantal-armhf-tar-20130221-1.tar.gz", "/data/ubuntu-rootfs.tar.gz
<dank101> to the point after the comma
<dank101> mkdir", "/data/ubuntu_tmp_extract
<dank101> mkdir /data/ubuntu_tmp_extract
<hopkinskong> wait
<hopkinskong> let me rm -rf /data/ubuntu/* firs
<hopkinskong> t
<hopkinskong> then
<hopkinskong> adb push /media/ubuntudev/rfs_20130317/manhattan-quantal-armhf-tar-20130317-1.tar.gz /data/ubuntu-rootfs.tar.gz
<dank101> tyes
<dank101> brb
<dank101> back
<hopkinskong> still pushing
<hopkinskong> it's pretty slow
<hopkinskong> btw, on the "base android", i don't get the black screen, i just got the boot screen and kernel output
<hopkinskong> is it normal?
<dank101> depends
<dank101> how does CM work on your phone
<hopkinskong> it's some kind of experimental build
<dank101> it's a hd2 so i expect kernel output to be normal
<hopkinskong> You know HD2?
<dank101> is dalvik still there?
<hopkinskong> Dalvik should be removed, isn't it?
<hopkinskong> It is a base android only
<dank101> you changed NOTHING
<dank101> correct?
<dank101> no code
<dank101> no folders
<hopkinskong> I've changed my kernel
<dank101> tl;dr is there a launcher?
<hopkinskong> and board-config.mk
<hopkinskong> and a bit of Cm10.1 debug
<hopkinskong> the phablet command only download a android without dalvik
<dank101> ok
<hopkinskong> Still pushing
<dank101> one more port this week
<ax562> hello
<hopkinskong> you? or me?
<ax562> how is ubuntu-touch coming along?
<ax562> still dev/alpha?
<hopkinskong> ah, i will still leave it for about 5-10 mins, it's very slow pusing lol
<dank101> https://plus.google.com/u/0/116438707520557623014
<The_Matrix> Hello, how is the web browser for Ubuntu touch? Can it play youtube?
<dank101> no
<dank101> No flash
<The_Matrix> ok
<The_Matrix> html5, or not possible?
<dank101> html5 is
<The_Matrix> ok, thanks.
<dank101> hey guys
<dank101> time to do the port dance
 * dank101 turns on the tunes
<dank101> 2 devices THIS WEEK
<dank101> from one person
<dank101> me
<The_Matrix> In order for Ubuntu touch to be ported to other devices, it must be able to run CM10.1?
<dank101> Y
<dank101> E
<dank101> S
<ax562> is ubunt-touch on droid bionic?
<dank101> look
<dank101> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<ax562> sort of working?
<dank101> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/targa
<dank101> Cellular Radio
<dank101> WIP, debugging
<dank101> only broken thing
<dank101> and video camers
<dank101> *camera
<dank101> pics are fine
<ax562> ok.thanks
<ax562> so no radio?wifi?
<dank101> Cellular
<dank101> otherwise it's almost as stable as a nexus
<dank101> made by hashcode
<dank101> same dev as the person who gave you recovery
<Hashcode> I don't believe cdma radio is supported yet.
<Hashcode> in ubuntu touch
<Hashcode> wifi works.
<dank101> yeah
<dank101> hashcode is right
<dank101> but calling should work
<dank101> if i am not mistaken
<dank101> which i probably am
<Hashcode> Actually, I'm not sure 100% if it works or not
<dank101> it should
<Hashcode> ax562: feel free to flash it up and let me know :)
<dank101> worked on the verizon S3
<Hashcode> I haven 't had a SIM in the phone last few times I've play tested it
<ax562> oh hashcode what up man?
<dank101> im getting water
<dank101> back
<ax562> I wish I could.  I'm still on GB by choice due to webtop v1.3/webuntu.
<ax562> I would need 3.0+ kernel correct?
<dank101> Yeah
<dank101> cm10.1 based
<Hashcode> yes ax562
<Hashcode> you would need to be running SS3.x w/ a 3.0 kexec kernel
<ax562> unfortunatley I'm locked bootloader so I would need to ota to ics correct?
<dank101> Yeah
<Hashcode> Well
<Hashcode> Technically no.
<dank101> ?????
<Hashcode> that's what a kexec kernel is..
<Hashcode> a new kernel :)
<Hashcode> But
<dank101> kernel jacking isn't invented yet...
<Hashcode> I don't have a version of safestrap written for the Gingerbread Bionic kernel which would load the kexec kernel
<ax562> would 232 still work?  I know I can downgrade from 232 back to 905.  Just love my setup too much to lose it to webtop3.0..yuk.
<dank101> but
<dank101> Ubuntu on your phone
<dank101> VS
<Hashcode> kexec has been supported by linux kernels for years. :P
<dank101> Gingerbread
<Hashcode> ax562: So wait..
<dank101> when you can also put CM on another SafeStrap slot
<Hashcode> you don't flash any custom ROMs or take OTAs..
<ax562> well I remembered originally when you released kexec I was able to flash kexec images etc
<hopkinskong> dank101: i'm back
<ax562> i believe it was safestrap 2.1 or something like that.
<Hashcode> If you were feeling dangerous.. you could use the D3's Safestrap.
<ax562> naw, i'm cool running ubuntu 10.10 for arm, with swap, custom kernel io tunning scripts etc
<ax562> oh no, that sounds too daredevil for me...at the moment ;)
<Hashcode> ax562: I wish I was up to modding the HDMI stuff in the new kernel
<Hashcode> The idea is run Ubuntu Touch on the phone but get a full desktop/server interface via HDMI/dock
<ax562> I tried to port wt 1.3 to ics but the partition is used by ics with drivers etc
<Hashcode> yeah they screwed up and made the Bionic's /system too small.
<Hashcode> MotoBlur doesn't fit on it anymore.
<ax562> and since bootloader is locked, we hit a brick wall.
<Hashcode> If I knew there were more like you, I'd build a special version of Safestrap.  But I just don't have the time for 1 offs.
<ax562> i'm deblured, running go launcher
<ax562> yeah, I own a modded lapdock so it would be a downgrade for me
<Hashcode> Ah
<ax562> twitter.com/ax562
<ax562> thats my setup on my profile image
<Hashcode> Well, maybe once Ubuntu on the phone is rolling w/ full desktop via HDMI we'll get you all updated.
<ax562> only real thing I cant do is 3d graphic design and daw's
<ax562> yeah, that would be nice.  I just to want to update just to say I did.
<Hashcode> Most people just run the OTA's, say thank you Moto and turn their custom ROMs right back on these days.
<Hashcode> Mainly for the baseband.
<Hashcode> I can't believe you're ok w/ the battery life on GB w/ LTE and the old baseband.
<ax562> hashcode do you need any help with anything at the moment?  I know I might be limited with resources with gb and all but I feel I might be able to help out in someway
<ax562> ha.  NO WAY.  Not cool.
<logicprobe> is there a dual boot setup for the nexus 10?
<ax562> That's why I made my own custom scripts. ;)
<Hashcode> Ah
<ax562> I made a rom but never released it. it was basically blurred gb.  Was looking for a themer with no such luck.  And since most are on ics 0ta.  No way to flash anywways.  But my system flies.
<ax562> let me get that link
<ax562> http://www.mediafire.com/?f59ii58kb3mq069
<Hashcode> Ah interesting
<ax562> I basically kernel io tuned specifically for webtop1.3 with 1.0gb swap space
<Hashcode> O.o
<Hashcode> I was going to try 1GB of swap for the 512MB devices I'm working on Ubuntu Touch
<Hashcode> But so far it gets pretty horrid pretty quick
<ax562> used iostat,vmstat,atop,top to monitor kernel work load
<ax562> feel free to poke around my rom.  You should be able to find a lot of scripts to help swap performce
<hopkinskong> dank101: When i run tar -xvf, i got some kind of error on my phone's screen
<ax562> tuned it close to physical ram as it could get imho
<dank101> what does it say?
<hopkinskong> i am running tar through adb, error displayed on my screen
<The_Matrix> could I in theory run Ubuntu touch on a device that is an arm v8 with cm10.1 ported to it?
<hopkinskong> [ 3890.XXXXXX] (loop1) bdi_queue_work: wake up flush-179:0 FAIL, retries 4
<hopkinskong> 173 could be some kind of numbers
<hopkinskong> 179*
<Hashcode> ax562: but the Bionic still has 1GB Ram :P
<hopkinskong> this error keep respawning
<ax562> yeah but not enough when running android/ubuntu simaltaneously
<hopkinskong> Now, the tar command finished, this error stopped.
<Hashcode> Well the android layer doesn't take much that ubuntu isn't using
<Hashcode> IE: what's allocated is pretty much for codecs etc
<Hashcode> there's no framework
<ax562> just loading both about < 150mb...nothing open
<Hashcode> The trick is ubuntu doesn't like to free mem like Android
<Hashcode> So it runs great for a while
<Hashcode> Open up lots of apps tho
<Hashcode> get's pretty slow :/
<ax562> you start loading ff,terminal,music player, etc down to 10mb available.smdh
<hopkinskong> extraction completed
<ax562> without swap, it literally just start forclosing everything.MOTOFAIL.
<Hashcode> heh yeah
<hopkinskong> now rebooting
<ax562> mbm is the master mind behind that whole thing though
<Hashcode> Yeah he's a smart one :p
<ax562> made a script to repatch ubuntu10.10 back with everything moto stripped out
<Hashcode> Ah
<ax562> from there went with xubuntu but still memory was a  problem
<ax562> once swap partition made.  everthing was ok.  no more fc but performance wasn't peaking yet
<ax562> kernel io tuning fixed that
<Hashcode> yeah
<ax562> I'm happy :)
<Hashcode> I don't think he's on GB w/ his Bionic
<Hashcode> I wonder what he's doing w/ Ubuntu
<Hashcode> Technically you can load up Ubuntu straight up on the device
<Hashcode> Not the touch version
<Hashcode> But HDMI would need to be working for it to be usable.
<[mbm]> moto nuked webtop and with it ubuntu
<ax562> what phone are you running now a days hash?
<ax562> hahaha
<Hashcode> same as [mbm].. RAZR-HD
<Hashcode> it's my new pet project
<Hashcode> And it's bashing me pretty good atm.
<ax562> why is that?
<ax562> sup mbm?
<ax562> dam, I'm chopping it up with two ELITE android mofos at once.  Lucky me.
<Hashcode> I'm having issues setting up UART so that I can get a straight console on it for tracing through kexec
<Hashcode> Otherwise I'm basically blind hacking at what I think might be going wrong.
<[mbm]> not even sure there is a uart; would have been nice
<Hashcode> And [mbm] hasn't rescued me yet.
<ax562> you got the dev version though right?unlocked?
<ax562> hahaha
<Hashcode> It is
<Hashcode> [mbm] Everything I've read in the kernel says there is a UART
<[mbm]> hmm, yeah, need to dig into the rhd dev stuff
<hopkinskong> dank101: /system/bin/sh: ubuntu-chroot: not found
<Hashcode> And that one of the modes sets it up
<ax562> straight console?
<[mbm]> ooh, interesting
<dank101> hopkinskong, i got this -.-
<Hashcode> ax562 serial console
<hopkinskong> so, how to fix?
<ax562> for usb comm protocal?
<Hashcode> yeah I convert to USB for minicom on the laptop
<dank101> hopkinskong, make a file called ubuntu-chroot
<dank101> paste http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5642299/ in
<Hashcode> They found Jtag on the AHD
<Hashcode> [mbm] not sure you saw that
<ax562> ok.gotcha.
<dank101> push to /bin
<dank101> chmod it to 4755
<[mbm]> Hashcode: hadn't heard that
<Hashcode> I need to go back and look at the pics
<Hashcode> To see where they found it on the mobo
<Hashcode> but the AHD's board is very similar
<hopkinskong> wait
<hopkinskong> dank101:
<dank101> k
<hopkinskong> I found a file called "ubuntu_chroot" in /system/bin
<hopkinskong> not "ubuntu-chroot"
<dank101> OH
<dank101> my error
<dank101> ubuntu_chroot shell
<dank101> it's 1am were i live
<hopkinskong> Redirecting output to local session logs.
<hopkinskong> and... nothing showing
<dank101> good
<dank101> then ubuntu-session
<hopkinskong> ubuntu_chroot shell
<hopkinskong> nothing showing
<hopkinskong> then i type ubuntu-session
<ax562> hashcode: would jtag purpose be to directly/physically interface with soc?
<dank101> wait
<hopkinskong> it says: "Redirecting output to local session logs"
<hopkinskong> then it ends
<dank101> you should use a older build
<hopkinskong> older build?
<dank101> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/quantal/mwc-demo/quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip
<Hashcode> ax562: well they used it to unbrick some guys Atrix HD that he had flash over w/ a new bootloader by accident
<dank101> use the TAR from that
<hopkinskong> why use mwc-demo?
<Hashcode> I was just curious where it was located :p
<hopkinskong> not thee daily one?
<dank101> and delete /data/ubuntu
<ax562> haha, was that mattlgrof?
<Hashcode> They also have serial output on the S3
<Hashcode> yeah
<ax562> sweet
<dank101> hopkinskong, it works better on most devices e.x. all samsung devices after the S2
<hopkinskong> faster?
<ax562> I hope moto puts there butts into gear before samsung runsaway with things even more.
<dank101> hopkinskong, no more GUI fail Bull****
<hopkinskong> Or higher-compactability?
<dank101> gui works
<dank101> more commonly then not
<dank101> unlike newer builds
<hopkinskong> So, what are the big difference between mwc one and the daily one?
<dank101> hopkinskong, Mir
<hopkinskong> I mean, improvement.
<dank101> hopkinskong, Mir is in the dailies which does not work on all devices
<dank101> e.x. Samsung Galaxy SIII
<hopkinskong> mir? the window system?
<dank101> yes
<hopkinskong> i see.
<hopkinskong> But in function, there is no big difference between mwc and the daily one?
<The_Matrix> Is the dailies still based on Ubuntu 12.10, or has it been bumped up to 13.04?
<dank101> hopkinskong, yes
<dank101> The_Matrix, no
<The_Matrix> thanks
<dank101> The_Matrix, still Quantal
<The_Matrix> ok
<hopkinskong> 18 sec left
<hopkinskong> its pretty fast
<dank101> and the way to upgrade is a simple apt-get
<dank101> so easy to upgrade it I can do it
<dank101> in a QML app
<dank101> and i barf when i look at JS
<dank101> hopkinskong, you here?
<hopkinskong> yes
<hopkinskong> i've just deleted all the files
<hopkinskong> under /data/ubuntu
<dank101> hopkinskong, do the same that you did
<hopkinskong> yes
<hopkinskong> dank101: I just do a quick check
<hopkinskong> the bdi_queue_work error does not affect data integrity
<dank101> hopkinskong, then do the ubuntu_chroot shell ubuntu-session thing again
<hopkinskong> i know
<hopkinskong> ok
<hopkinskong> now, start run that two command
<dank101> yes
<hopkinskong> ran ubuntu-session
<hopkinskong> Redirecting output to local session logs
<hopkinskong> command end
<hopkinskong> no GUI coming out
<dank101> reboot the phone
<hopkinskong> and?////
<hopkinskong> rebooted, then?
<dank101> do it again
<hopkinskong> ok.
<ax562> you folks have a good night.1
<hopkinskong> OK, loading android
<hopkinskong> mounting
<hopkinskong> runningg the commands
<hopkinskong> Redirecting outpuit...
<hopkinskong> dank101: No gui
<dank101> i give up
<hopkinskong> ah...
<hopkinskong> Ang logs?
<hopkinskong> I want to trace it
<hopkinskong> dank101: When i run "ubuntu-session" from adb
<The_Matrix> Good night, or day to everyone. Good luck porting. Thanks for the answers :)
<hopkinskong> kernel says: "init: untracked pid XXX exited"
<hopkinskong> maybe somethinnng killed the gui?
<hopkinskong> ok, i am ananysing the log
<hopkinskong> analysing
<hopkinskong> dank101
<dank101> dank101,
<dank101> hopkinskong,
<hopkinskong> it should be some kind of problem about
<dank101> yeeeeeeeesssssssssss
<hopkinskong> ah..
<hopkinskong> qml-phone-shell: /build/buildd/ubuntu-platform-api-0.15/src/android/ubuntu_application_api.cpp:51: {anonyymous}::Bridge::Bridge(): Assertion `lib_handle && "Error loading ubuntu_application_api"' failed./
<dank101> oh...
<hopkinskong> SAME error in maliit-server
<dank101> i got it
<hopkinskong> is this problem make the system won't start?
<dank101> http://d-h.st/nHu
<dank101> download and push to /system/lib
<hopkinskong> wow, i don't have that file existsed in /system/lib
<hopkinskong> why i don't have it?
<dank101> i don't know
<dank101> glitch
<hopkinskong> ok. chmod 755
<hopkinskong> and chown system:sstem
<hopkinskong> ah, still same
<hopkinskong> no UI
<dank101> log again
<dank101> i can do this all day
<dank101> Mwa, ha, ha... Humans and there desires! I'm free at last! I bring you destruction... I bring you terror.. I am Czar... Prepare yourselves!
<hopkinskong> haha
<hopkinskong> same error
<hopkinskong> ubuntu_application_api failed
<dank101> - "Czar dragon"(also know as Kaiser dragon) Final Fantasy 6
<dank101> reboot
<hopkinskong> qml-phone-shell: /build/buildd/ubuntu-platform-api-0.15/src/android/ubuntu_application_api.cpp:51: {anonymous}::Bridge::Bridge(): Assertion `lib_handle && "Error loading ubuntu_application_api"' failed.
<dank101> reboot
<hopkinskong> rebooting
<hopkinskong> dank where do u   come from?>
<dank101> South Africa
<hopkinskong> i seeeeeeeeeeeee
<dank101> Ubuntu land
<hopkinskong> haha
<dank101> i'm also the whitest person ever
<hopkinskong> UKL?
<hopkinskong> UK?
<dank101> naw
<dank101> Spanish Russian polish Israeli
<hopkinskong> lol
<hopkinskong> ok, adb is no
<hopkinskong> on
<hopkinskong> fail
<dank101> the lib needs to be 755
<dank101> not 4755
<hopkinskong> yes
<hopkinskong> chmod 755 thatlib
<dank101> yes
<hopkinskong> chown system:system that llub
<dank101> yes
<hopkinskong>  chown system:system thatlib
<hopkinskong> same error
<dank101> once again
<hopkinskong>  qml-phone-shell: /build/buildd/ubuntu-platform-api-0.15/src/android/ubuntu_application_api.cpp:51: {anonymous}::Bridge::Bridge(): Assertion `lib_handle && "Error loading ubuntu_application_api"' failed
<dank101> reboot
<hopkinskong> why?
<dank101> because it's a windows mobile device
<dank101> the end
<hopkinskong> ah?
<hopkinskong> it went through to the linux already
<dank101> it's microsoft
<dank101> MS logic
<hopkinskong> there is nothing do with the windows mobile as it has been isolated, and getting into the linux
<dank101> JUST DO IT
<dank101> IT'S MS HARDWARE
<hopkinskong> it's htc hardware lol
<dank101> CLOSE ENOUGH
<dank101> i think i got the ACTUAL fix
<dank101> compiling now
<hopkinskong> why u have the source?
<dank101> it's a bzr
<hopkinskong> bzr is?
<dank101> ubuntu git
<hopkinskong> rebooted
<hopkinskong> loading android
<dank101> it's driver issues
<dank101> "The bleeding a** of linux"
<hopkinskong> compilation coompleted?
<dank101> naw
<dank101> feels like being a a**
<hopkinskong> a**?
<dank101> yeah
<hopkinskong> ii don't get it lol
<dank101> make
<dank101> gcc -g -shared -o libhybris_ics.so -ldl -pthread -fPIC -Iics -Icommon -DLINKER_DEBUG=1 -DLINKER_TEXT_BASE=0xB0000100 -DLINKER_AREA_SIZE=0x01000000 -DHAVE_ARM_TLS_REGISTER -DANDROID_ARM_LINKER \
<dank101> 		ics/linker.c ics/dlfcn.c ics/rt.c ics/linker_environ.c ics/linker_format.c ics/init.c common/strlcpy.c common/hooks.c common/properties.c
<dank101> ics/linker.c: In function ‘android_dl_unwind_find_exidx’:
<dank101> ics/linker.c:332:21: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size [-Wpointer-to-int-cast]
<dank101> ics/linker.c: In function ‘_do_lookup’:
<dank101> ics/linker.c:444:19: warning: cast to pointer from integer of different size [-Wint-to-pointer-cast]
<dank101> ics/linker.c: In function ‘find_containing_library’:
<dank101> ics/linker.c:532:12: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size [-Wpointer-to-int-cast]
<dank101> ics/linker.c:532:42: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size [-Wpointer-to-int-cast]
<dank101> ics/linker.c: In function ‘find_containing_symbol’:
<dank101> ics/linker.c:543:23: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size [-Wpointer-to-int-cast]
<dank101> ics/linker.c: In function ‘reserve_mem_region’:
<dank101> ics/linker.c:791:23: warning: cast to pointer from integer of different size [-Wint-to-pointer-cast]
<dank101> ics/linker.c:799:24: warning: cast to pointer from integer of different size [-Wint-to-pointer-cast]
<dank101> ics/linker.c:800:9: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size [-Wpointer-to-int-cast]
<dank101> ics/linker.c:800:9: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size [-Wpointer-to-int-cast]
<dank101> ics/linker.c:800:9: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size [-Wpointer-to-int-cast]
<dank101> ics/linker.c: In function ‘alloc_mem_region’:
<dank101> ics/linker.c:829:16: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size [-Wpointer-to-int-cast]
<dank101> ics/linker.c: In function ‘load_segments’:
<hopkinskong> what file u have modified?
<dank101> ics/linker.c:863:27: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast [enabled by default]
<dank101> ics/linker.c:881:13: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size [-Wpointer-to-int-cast]
<dank101> ics/linker.c:881:13: warning: cast from pointer to intege
<dank101> none
<hopkinskong> ah?
<dank101> you forgot phablet-bootstrap
<hopkinskong> i have do phablet-dev-bootstrap
<dank101> yes
<hopkinskong> and i compiled it
<dank101> or
<dank101> i get the libs
<hopkinskong> and it generated zip
<hopkinskong> a zip file*
<dank101> wair
<dank101> *wait
<dank101> gat a coffee
<dank101> nvm
<hopkinskong> WAIT
<hopkinskong> WAIT
<hopkinskong> WAIT
<dank101> YU SO SPAM
<dank101> YU SO SPAM
<dank101> YU SO SPAM
<dank101> YU SO SPAM
<dank101> YU SO SPAM
<dank101> YU SO SPAM
<dank101> YU SO SPAM
<hopkinskong> THERE IS "libubuntu_application_api.so" IN /system/lib
<hopkinskong> i mean BEFORE you gave me
<dank101> WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTT
<dank101> oh
<dank101> there are other missing drivers
<hopkinskong> ?
<dank101> add these to your code
<dank101> http://d-h.st/x0v
<dank101> empty both the folders into your code
<hopkinskong> where should i put these files?
<dank101> same folders
<hopkinskong> d
<hopkinskong>  /system/lib?
<hopkinskong> it seems that there are all make files
<hopkinskong> pput in /system/lib?
<hopkinskong> really?
<hopkinskong> dank101?
<dank101> yes
<dank101> make them
<dank101> then put them
<fonix232> hi everybody
<dank101> hopkinskong, upload your code to git, i'll fix it
<dank101> Mwa, ha, ha... Humans and there desires! I'm free at last! I bring you destruction... I bring you terror.. I am Czar... Prepare yourselves!
<dank101> hi
<brupp> May I ask something which I can't find on the web concerning developing apps for Ubuntu touch: Suppose I want to write/port an app that makes use of some ReSTful services. Can I just implement that in Python and connect it using QML? Or what kind of libraries/frameworks can I choose from?
<dank101> All of them
<brupp> ok, and how can I test/emulate/run the logic part of the app (i.e. python)? In the wiki and on the web I only see QML and qmlscene but this is only the interface. I would like to see how the whole app behaves, including starting it from the launcher etc... (I'm from iOS background where I run the app in the simulator which in turn is an almost complete iphone/ipad).
<dank101> it's cross apps
<dank101> PC and computer
<brupp> so i just test it on 12.10 and then it's ok?
<dank101> yeah
<dank101> just qmlscene (Path-to-file)
<brupp> ok, interesting... but there is nothing like an emulator that I can play with that shows me the core apps the launcher etc.? (as in the demo videos)
<dank101> no demo videos
<dank101> get on 12.10
<dank101> put this into software sources
<dank101> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/daily/ubuntu quantal main
<brupp> ok, and this is what part ... drivers?
<dank101> to PERFECTLY simulate it install on your android device
<dank101> apps
<brupp> thanks. My problem is that I don't have a physical device :-D
<dank101> drivers are provided with the system
<brupp> (yet)
<dank101> it shares with the host
<dank101> ubuntu touch is CHROOT
<brupp> ok, I thinks it is more clear to me, thanks!
<dank101> if you want a good test
<dank101> with everything to date
<dank101> Get
<dank101> a
<dank101> nexus
<brupp> yeah, I'm considering that...
<dank101> Especially DON'T GET A S3
<dank101> it has a port
<dank101> but it sucks
<dank101> - from the dev of the d2tmo/d2att port
<brupp> also the mini?
<dank101> mini hasn't been ported
<brupp> I think it's cute...
<dank101> but it won't really work
<dank101> your best shot is a nexus, a kindle fire 2, or a droid bionic
<brupp> good to know
<dank101> (s3 isn't that bad)
<dank101> but WiFi is broken except for vzw
<dank101> tl;dr want a moderately good tablet? get a kindle fire 2 NOT HD not 1ST, want a good phablet without WiFi and 3G? S3 you want a good phone? nexus
<Riussi> are there any packages of qtjsondb for ubuntu?
<dank101> GIYF
<dank101> Google is your friend
<Riussi> well i didn't find any so i came here, i saw an email from zoltan from earlier saying that he didn't package it among the other ones
<dank101> ask your best friend
<woodyg> Hi, would an i686 running Ubuntu 12.10 be sufficient to build Ubuntu touch?
<Tassadar> woodyg: I think the android part needs 64bit system
<fonix232> I hope someone can help me out for a moment
<fonix232> I'm working on the Asus TF101 port of Touch, and I can't seem to be able to fix the problem
<fonix232> Ubuntu boots, I am able to connect to the device via ADB, SSH, whatever
<fonix232> BUT
<fonix232> the framebuffer is not set -> there is no display at all
<fonix232> this PoS uses the tegra fb layout, meaning there is no /dev/fb0 - instead, there's a separate folder called graphics under /dev, storing all the framebuffers
<fonix232> tried symlinking, without luck, the framebuffer still stores the previous recovery screen, nothing else
<fonix232> did anyone run into this problem, or found a fix?
<kvarley> Does anybody know if the Nexus 10 will support the full docking experience when Ubuntu goes stable? As in, plug into a TV and a keyboard and mouse and you get the full Unity environment.
<hopkinskong> dank101
<hopkinskong> ruhere
<sfrique> hello
<sfrique> anyone can help me how to get gsm on my phone?
<sfrique> it is turn on right now.. and i don't know what to look for on adb logcat b radio
<notgary> I was wondering if anyone here could help me with this question http://askubuntu.com/questions/271873/unable-to-assign-qstring-to-qquickitem-with-qt-resolvedurl
<dank101> yo
<ajovanov93> anyone interested in stocks application based on yahoo finance and ubuntu sdk?
<ajovanov93> if someone is interested take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~ajovanov93/+junk/stocks-qml
<ajovanov93> I would like to hear your oppinions
<jair> hello everyone. I was wondering if there is a document online with the description of the components on ubuntu touch
<jair> I have seen descriptions of the android OS and basically depends on Java?
<jair> I may be wrong, but I also believe that android uses a virtual machine dalvik? which is not the case of ubuntu-touch
<jair> if there is a developers channel I will appreciate if you can provide the info.  I am interested in starting contributing as package maintaner or develop for ubuntu-touch
<jair> I am reading the wiki and other documents so I may get the answers to my questions as I read along
<jair> I appreciate your responses may short my path to understand the structure of ubuntu-touch
<jair> will go to bed now, 3:18 am
<jair> I look forward to spend more time here and with the developers.  Thank you!
<Mirv> jair: http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/gomobile/ might answer some of your questions - in short, no Dalvik, apps done with Qt/QML
<Mirv> Qt is cross-platform, but specifically for Ubuntu there's its own UI Toolkit for UI buiding: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.10/qml/mobile/overview-ubuntu-sdk.html
<jair> Mirv: awesome!
<jair> Mirv: thank you so much!
<jair> Mirv: I look forward to have some technical discussions in the short future
<Mirv> no problem, good night :)
<jair> Mirv: good night I will be creating my first app very soon!
<jair> Mirv: thanks to you!!!
<jair> gnight!
<darkdragon-001> are there any plans for a settings app? would be nice to have one central place for system settings and app settings
<tetractys> hi! just installed version 43 on my mako. btw seems stuck on the first screen (hour and date + central circle. How do i do to go on (sorry i'm really noob)
<tetractys> ?
<tetractys> clock is working and in the central circle: 14 tweets received
<Tassadar> swipe from the left side of the screen
<tetractys> yep just did it! ty :)
<Tassadar> seems like "don't show instructions how to unlock" would be pretty secure lockscreen)
<tetractys> absolutely, Tassandar.
<tetractys> absolutely stunning interface =-O
<tetractys> Those apps "Available for download" are really downlodable or not?
<Tassadar> no, I don't think so
<tetractys> so, i noticed the installation process installed a special version of android CWM. can i use it for restoring my cyanogen 10.1?
<Tassadar> yeah, the only modification is support for that one-command installation program for ubuntu ("phablet" is it's name I believe)
<Tassadar> other than that, it is CWM
<tetractys> nice. last thing please: how to restart/shutdown gracefully?
<Tassadar> hold power button, I think they fixed it already
<tetractys> ok. thank you very much for your support, Tassadar. See you soon here :)
<fcomputer> hello
<wfire> hello everyone
<wfire> would this be the place to ask for some sdk help or would that be another channel?
<wfire> no one around?
<wfire> well shoot
<wfire> ok
<holstein> wfire: i would just ask..
<wfire> I am quasi new to linux
<wfire> just to preface.  I did an update to the packages, since it said it needed to be done, and now I am getting an error on what appears to be the 'Tabs' portion of the SDK
<wfire> file:///usr/share/themes/Ambiance/qmltheme/HeaderDelegate.qml:105 Header is not a type
<wfire> the Components demo doesn't even run correctly
<wfire> just trying to figure out what I did wrong, or what changed during the update and I am lost
<holstein> wfire: what sdk?
<wfire> the ubuntu touch sdk
<wfire> it was working just a few days ago then I did an update through the package manager
<holstein> wfire: i would troubleshoot it like normal.. is that from the epos?
<holstein> repos*
<wfire> I just hit ok, through the package manager so I am guessing that they made some change and I can't figure out what
<wfire> Error on creating style rule:
<wfire> import QtQuick 2.0
<wfire> import qmltheme 0.1
<wfire> import Ubuntu.Components.ListItems 0.1
<holstein> wfire: i might just open synaptic and step it down a version, or reinstall it
<wfire> import Ubuntu.Components 0.1
<wfire> HeaderDelegate{}
<wfire> :6 Type HeaderDelegate unavailable
<wfire> file:///usr/share/themes/Ambiance/qmltheme/HeaderDelegate.qml:105 Header is not a type
<wfire> "
<holstein> !paste | wfire
<ubot5> wfire: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<wfire> I might just try resintal
<wfire> sorry for the paste
<holstein> also, if its a package install from the repos, you can ask in #ubuntu
<wfire> thanks holstein
<wfire> I will give it a go
<daveZZzz> hi all
 * asr33 accidently installed regular Ubuntu with unity on a nexus 7.... can I just replace unity with Ubuntu touch? 
<ironhalik> Hello
<asr33> hi
<ironhalik> I'm wondering - how is the progress on Ubuntu Touch? Are there any updated to the preview image?
<ironhalik> progress as in, are there any real time changes to what can I install
<asr33> ironhalik: i still haven't successfully installed yet (or else I would know the answer)
<dank101_> can someone kick dank101
<dank101_> my connection died
#ubuntu-touch 2014-03-17
<ParkerR> Beldar, Note that install works but youll be loicked tot he old kernel and might have some issues updating it
<ParkerR> *locked
<Beldar> ParkerR, Yeah, it's eol not worth it really. I have the multirom app installed just messing with options.
<ParkerR> Beldar, I currently have that image with e17 on mine
<ParkerR> Actually kinda nice
<ParkerR> At this very moment Im attempting to upgrade to trusty. *ctosses fingers*
<ParkerR> *crosses
<ParkerR> 500MB of updates heh
<ParkerR> Beldar, My wish is an updated desktop image with 3.10+ kernel
<ParkerR> They did a lot in the more recent version for tegra chips
<ParkerR> Including an open source graphics driver
<Beldar> that update would be nice
<ParkerR> Beldar, but sadly this desktop image we have was just a testing ground when developing Touch
<ParkerR> It wasn't really meant to be used that much :(
<ParkerR> I for one LOVE the idea of desktop image on something i CAN EASILY CARRY WITH ME
<ParkerR> lOT MORE VERSATILE THAT uBUNTU tOUCH IS
<ParkerR> *Caps
<ParkerR> *A lot more versatile than Ubuntu touch is
<ParkerR> Beldar, :OO we may be in luck http://i.imgur.com/sSYAzG2.png
<ParkerR> Look at the bottom of the terminal
<ParkerR> There's some program that can flash the kernel and initramfs
<ParkerR> Beldar, haha enlightenment crashed part way through and relaunched. this was after it got updated http://i.imgur.com/n0XJa9t.png
<sabgenton> Is ubuntu phones contacts   going to be pluginable to different clouds?
<sabgenton> or just ubuntu one
<sabgenton> (or nothing)
<ParkerR> Beldar, you around?
<ParkerR> http://i.imgur.com/QniIgSA.png :D it updated to trusty without a hitch
<Beldar> Cool, I see people on occasion asking the same grouper nexus general questions here.
<ParkerR> Im going to see what I can do about the kernel now
<ParkerR> Well that sure is some shit https://pastee.org/jcqjv
<ParkerR> grouper doesn;t get the 3.4 kernel while the Nexus 4 and 10 do
<ParkerR> :< gogoling linux-image grouper is just showing the results for 3.1. Im surprised nobody has done a newer build
<ParkerR> *googling
<ParkerR> I may try to build one on the device with localmodconfig...
<ParkerR> I wonder if it would flash correctly
<ParkerR> Tempting...
<symlinkd> hey guys just wanted to say keep it up, just tried it out on the N4 and while it's not quite ready, i'm loving the gestures so far.
<ParkerR> Who in the heck joins just to say one line and leave
<ParkerR> :|
<ParkerR> Frustrating
<ParkerR> If I backup /dev/mmcblk0p2 can I reflash it with gastboot flash?
<ParkerR> *fastboot flash
<ParkerR> *fastboot flash boot
<ParkerR> flash-kernel: installing version 3.13.6
<ParkerR> Flashing kernel and initramfs to /dev/mmcblk0p2... /dev/mmcblk0p2: updated is too big for the Boot Image (12195840 vs 8388608 bytes)
<ParkerR> ogra_, I see yyou had the same issue haha
<ParkerR> *you
<ParkerR> How did you slim yours down exactly?
<ParkerR> [13:25] <ogra_> even when droping everything from the initrd, setting MODULES=list and swithcing to xz compression i cant get the initrd small enough
<ParkerR> [13:30] <ogra_> ah, shiny, weeding out more stuff manually makes it work (sadly right at the edge of teh size limit)
<ParkerR> Ok. This time around I enabled xz and also made sure to check DRM_TEGRA
<ParkerR> Forgot that on the last build
<MrSparkles> hello
<MrSparkles> could someone help me with something
<ParkerR> Just ask
<ParkerR> If somebody is able to help hopefully they will repsond
<MrSparkles> trying to install ubuntu touch on my nexus 7 2013
<ParkerR> OK, so what's the issue?
<MrSparkles> didnt know which one to download and if i could install like i would a rom
<ParkerR> MrSparkles, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2628398
<ParkerR> You can install MultiRom with the application in the playstore
<MrSparkles> does it actually dual boot?
<MrSparkles> where i can choose which one i wanna use
<ParkerR> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tassadar.multirommgr
<ParkerR> Yes
<MrSparkles> thats awsome
<ParkerR> MrSparkles, looks something like this http://liliputing.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/multirom.jpg
<dholbach> good morning
<ParkerR> Morning
<MrSparkles> good morning to you sir
<MrSparkles> parker does multirom use its own recovery? that would conflict with clockworkmod
<ParkerR> It does. It uses TWRP
<ParkerR> TWRP is fantastic though
<MrSparkles> okay so should i just restore my stock one or will it get rid of clockworkmod and install twrp
<ParkerR> The app should handle it last I checked
<ParkerR> It just needs root access
<MrSparkles> okay
<MrSparkles> gonna take me a hour or so to download one of those files but also restoring tablet
<ParkerR> MrSparkles, also after it reboots and installs
<ParkerR> Boot into andoird, and reopen multirom manager
<MrSparkles> ok
<ParkerR> It has an option to install Ubuntu Touch (it may or may not have the option. Not sure about the flo)
<MrSparkles> does it download the files required in the app?
<ParkerR> So if it doesnt have the ption inside the application just use the XDA thread
<ParkerR> Yep
<ParkerR> *option
<MrSparkles> that'd be great
<MrSparkles> you still here parker?
<MrSparkles> ParkerR multirom manager is asking me to install and update do i need to install the kernal on it?
<ParkerR> Yes
<ParkerR> It needs some kernel features that arent in stock
<ParkerR> It should be fine
<MrSparkles> ok
<MrSparkles> which one though?
<MrSparkles> has stock 4.3 4.4 cm 10.2 and cm.11
<ParkerR> MrSparkles, what android version
<ParkerR> Match it up
<MrSparkles> ok
<ParkerR> Settings > About
<MrSparkles> yea running 4.4.2
<ParkerR> Alright so choose that kernel
<MrSparkles> it says on playstore that it has option to install ubuntu touch but said for the 4g model
<ParkerR> Well either installation method this part is required :P
<MrSparkles> dunno if would work for mine
<MrSparkles> yea figured that
<MrSparkles> nvm on that last msg
<MrSparkles> ok parker do i just install those 2 zip files in recovery?
<ParkerR> MrSparkles, the recovery it installed should do it automatically
<ParkerR> Oh the XDA post?
<MrSparkles> yea
<ParkerR> Recovery > Advanced > Multirom
<ParkerR> reboot to Recovery > Advanced > Multirom
<MrSparkles> do i have to install them seperatly?
<MrSparkles> k
<ParkerR> Just go there and do what the post says
<fps> hmm, what's the easiest way to get my c
<fps> oops
<ParkerR> The multirom section has its own little menu
<fps> hmm, what's the easiest way to get my contacts from my android phone to ubuntu touch?
<fps> without using a google account ;D
<MrSparkles> ok parker im in multirom in recovery
<fps> i was thinking about using the somewhat standardized (iirc) vcf format as intermediate step
<MrSparkles_> google crashed
<fps> i see mentions of syncevolution on e.g. askubuntu
<fps> but it seems the only way to install it is by using the apt tools directly
<fps> which breaks OS updates iirc?
<ParkerR> Yeah you have to make system writable
<ParkerR> Which turns off OTA updates
<anil> Hii.
<fps> ParkerR: "OTA" i an abbreviation for what?
<anil> its possible to see Android GUI on phablet (ubuntu touch)
<fps> ParkerR: in that case, can i still keep the system up to date manually?
<MrSparkles_> over the air
<ParkerR> fps, Over the air
<ParkerR> anil, You are in Ubuntu touch. How would oyu see android UI?
<ParkerR> *you
<anil> surface Flinger is running
<anil> can we disable lightdm and see android graphics
<ParkerR> ... I dont think it works like that
<anil> hmm ..how I can achieve that
<ParkerR> It's just a compositioner
<ParkerR> That Ubuntu Touch just so happens to borrow from android
<anil> ok..
<anil> can I disable lxc and boot the system
<MrSparkles_> ok im installing ubuntu touch now
<anil> because I want to do some experiment with lxc container
<anil> I want to start it manaully once device is up
<MrSparkles_> i dont think it installed properly parker
<MrSparkles_> i chose the 2 zip files and it went to black screen within a minute
<anil> I created /etc/init/lxc-android-config.override contain manual but it did not work
<MrSparkles_> guess ill try in multirom manager
<Ambious> Hello
<ParkerR> Hello
<ParkerR> ogra_, I really need you ;_;
<MrSparkles_> parker you still here?
<ParkerR> Aye
<MrSparkles_> i installed ubuntu touch with the multirom manager and it gets an error whenever it starts
<ParkerR> What does it say?
<MrSparkles_> umm where would i look its showing me a bunch of lines from klog
<ParkerR> Hmm
<ParkerR> I really dont know :|
<MrSparkles_> dang
<ogra_> ParkerR, you are operating under wrong assumptions ;) the kernel team in #ubuntu-kernel maintains the kernels :)
<MrSparkles_> did i install wrong kernal?
<ParkerR> ogra_, Hmm? Im trying to compile a new kernel and am having ha hard time getting it dowen to 8mb
<ParkerR> As some IRC logs pointed out you have too :D
<ogra_> turn more stuff into modules then
<ParkerR> Hmm ok will try
<fps> but i can update manually if i make the system fs writable?
<MrSparkles_> parker
<MrSparkles_> i got it installed finally
<MrSparkles_> did the xda method
<MrSparkles_> god i love this its so clean looking and smooth
<ParkerR> I thought thats what you already did...
<MrSparkles_> i did
<ogra_> fps, you can but packages may break, we dont officially support apt upgrade/dist-upgrade on these images
<MrSparkles_> first time it went to black screen and never did anything
<ParkerR> MrSparkles_, meh I like the desktop image better :) http://imgur.com/a/HSJOw#QniIgSA
<MrSparkles_> figured id try again but this time i tapped on the screen when it would dim and it worked
<ParkerR> * http://i.imgur.com/QniIgSA.png
<MrSparkles_> =O
<MrSparkles_> you make a desktop version?
<ParkerR> I updated the old raring image to trusty
<MrSparkles_> dont understand that really
<ParkerR> How so?
<MrSparkles_> when it boots it has my default android and 2 ubuntus
<MrSparkles_> im not really great with linux used it few times but i mainly play games so use windows
<ParkerR> One of the Ubuntus might be the original one you thought failed
<MrSparkles_> it didnt show up there
<MrSparkles_> it only showed my original android
<MrSparkles_> hmm under recent apps browsers bit buggy
<fps> ogra_: ok
<MrSparkles_> how can i install apps?
<ogra_> MrSparkles_, from the application page
<ogra_> MrSparkles_, it pulls the list of available apps from the network, so make sure you are online in some way
<ogra_> (WLAN, 3G etc)
<MrSparkles_> sometimes keyboard doesnt open =\
<didrocks> hey oSoMoN! how are you?
<oSoMoN> hey didrocks
<oSoMoN> didrocks, recovering from a big bad flu, I’ve known better days…
<didrocks> oSoMoN: urgh, you want to be reminded that we are still in winter? (even if the weather doesn't say so :p)
<oSoMoN> didrocks, yeah, it looks more like spring here :)
<didrocks> heh, here as well :)
<MrSparkles_> ha my weathers sucking to
<didrocks> oSoMoN: IIRC, the calendar-app and messaging-app are done by your team, right? It seems that they both have flaky test results if you look at the past 2 images on mako
<didrocks> oSoMoN: mind giving that a look? (are you as well upstream for music-app? I don't think so…)
<oSoMoN> didrocks, calendar-app is a community-developed app, messaging-app is developed by my team indeed
<didrocks> oSoMoN: ok, mind looking at the last one then?
<oSoMoN> music-app is community-driven as well
<oSoMoN> sure
<oSoMoN> I’m on it
<didrocks> popey: are you in touch with music-app and calendar-app upstream?
<didrocks> oSoMoN: thanks :)
<MrSparkles_> well thanks for helping me ParkerR and ogra_
<MrSparkles_> ima mess with this a little thanks
<fps> MrSparkles_: also make sure you have dash searches enabled to also search online ;D
<didrocks> oSoMoN: btw, direct link is http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/238:20140314.1:20140304/7158/messaging_app/897403/
<didrocks> didn't fail on latest image even if it seems there is no reason for it to be fixed
<popey> didrocks: yup! on it.
<didrocks> thanks!
<ParkerR> "<ogra_> ParkerR, you are operating under wrong assumptions ;) the kernel team in #ubuntu-kernel maintains the kernels :)" what was that a reply to exactly?
<ogra_> ParkerR, to the unexpected PM you sent me
<ParkerR> ogra_, Oh haha sorry about that. I started there but then realized the channel might be a better place
<davmor2> Morning all
<ParkerR> Morning
<anil> Hii
<anil> How to enable /dev/fb0 logging on console
<didrocks> beuno: hey, FYI, the new frameworks names are now added to the touch metapackage, you can add them to the store as well (but keep -dev1 until we have this gallery-app in please)
<ParkerR> :D http://i.imgur.com/f0ZiZuH.png
<fps> ololosha: just a little followup on my previous question: is there a way to make a click package out of a deb and install it on the phone without breaking updates OTA?
<fps> ololosha: sorry, wrong nick completion
<fps> ogra_: just a little followup on my previous question: is there a way to make a click package out of a deb and install it on the phone without breaking updates OTA?
<fps> i'd really like to try syncevolution so i can get my contacts on the ubuntu touch phone :(
<sergiusens> fps, syncevolution is already installed
<fps> sergiusens: aaah ok :D
<fps> i was confused by askubuntu answers...
<didrocks> sergiusens: hey, did you get any news from the store guys (if there is any progress) to get gallery-app in?
<sergiusens> didrocks, yeah, needs to be fixed in the store admin interface
<fps> ok, before breaking everything horribly this is the plan then: connect to the device using adb shell
<didrocks> sergiusens: ok, let's wait for them to be awake I guess to be ready to rock it :)
<sergiusens> didrocks, so I think we just need to wait for beuno to be awake :-)
<didrocks> yep :)
<beuno> I am awake!
<fps> 1] change user to phabet 2] manually run syncevolution to get contacts from my owncloud
<ParkerR> Heh
<fps> is that plan sound?
<didrocks> beuno: ah great! did you see as well my request about the other framework support?
<anil> Hi ogra_
<anil> I have compiled kernel with CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y
<anil> to enable console logging
<beuno> didrocks, yes, can you give me exact strings?   :)
<anil> and added cmdline = console=tty0 loglevel=8 in bootimg.cfg
<anil> is that ok
<didrocks> beuno: ubuntu-sdk-14.04-html-dev1, ubuntu-sdk-14.04-papi-dev1, ubuntu-sdk-14.04-qml-dev1 (but please keep the old one for now until we have everything moved back)
<ogra_> anil, yes, but it will break the user session
<beuno> didrocks, ack
<didrocks> thx!
<didrocks> keep us posted on the gallery-app issue so that we can push it
<ogra_> anil, (the driver on the N10 does not work when fbcon is enabled)
<anil> sorry I could not get ..which driver will not work
<ogra_> anil, the graphics one
<ogra_> you will have fbcon and can use the framebuffer ... but the accelerated graphics driver will fall over
<beuno> sergiusens, your app should be fixed
<ogra_> (as i told you last time we talked)
<anil> hmm
<beuno> didrocks, and it's ubuntu-sdk-14.04-html-dev1, not ubuntu-sdk-14.04-html5-dev1,
<anil> ogra_ : I dont want accelerated graphics .. normal boot up should happen
<beuno> ?
<anil> with graphics
<ogra_> anil, right, if you dont want to use any graphical stuff it will work
<ogra_> mterry, shy today ?
<mterry> ogra_, :)
<ogra_> mterry, you got some comments on the usc spinner branch
<ogra_> :)
<mterry> ogra_, oh good, will check
<didrocks> beuno: that's what colin used (and it seems that's what was agreed on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Click/Frameworks)
<ogra_> seems you actually forgot to add the option :)
<anil> ok .. I am compiling kernel ...let see how it goes
<didrocks> sergiusens: keep us posted! :)
<beuno> didrocks, ack. All done.
<didrocks> beuno: excellent! thanks a lot
<beuno> didrocks, sergiusens's app should stop erroring (sorry about that)
<anil> yesterday, as suggested , to disable lxc container, I created /etc/init/lxc-android-config.override containing manual
<didrocks> no worry, let's hope everything will be fine, then, we "just" have some minor issues
<anil> it did not work
<mterry> ogra_, were you expecting the spinner to work out of the box, or did you manually pass --spinner=... ?
<ogra_> by your explanation i was expecting to just have to add --spinner ... (without = )
<ogra_> which i added to usc-wrapper for testing
<sergiusens> beuno, didrocks just for the FAQ, if this happens again, do we just contact you?
<mterry> ogra_, oh sorry.  I let you specify the executable (for customization reasons or whatever)
<mterry> ogra_, so you need to pass the path
<mterry> ogra_, I'll make that clearer in the desc
<mterry> ogra_, also for your other question, the design is not coordinated yet.  I asked design to look the spinner over, but they haven't gotten back to me
<ogra_> Method__, so --spinner=/usr/bin/unity-system-compositor-spinner ?
<beuno> sergiusens, yes. We're working on making sure it doesn't happen again  :)
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> mterry, ^^
<mterry> ogra_, yes
 * ogra_ tries
<mterry> ogra_, the look of it now is far from perfect.  But it's just a placeholder
<sergiusens> beuno, oh, not just this one ;-) we are all troublemakers here :-P
<ogra_> mterry, yeah, its enough until we get proper design
<mterry> ogra_, also, if you are testing without all the other split branches and mir 0.1.7, then spinner will come up, then black screen, then unity8.  That's expected
<beuno> sergiusens, so anything related to the store, always me
<ogra_> mterry, ok
<ogra_> yay !
<ogra_> mterry, works fine with the path
<mterry> ogra_, awesome
<anil> orgra_ : if we disable lightdm then unity is also disabled
<anil> or not
<ogra_> yes
<anil> thanks
<m-b-o> popey: are you around?
<popey> m-b-o: i am
<m-b-o> popey: o/
<m-b-o>  I've removed and added icons to the weather app at the weekend, now jenkins refuses to work
<m-b-o> an I haven't found any place to change icon paths
<m-b-o> popey: http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-trusty-weather-app/71/console
<popey> m-b-o: oh
<sergiusens> popey, m-b-o bzr bd should be able to reproduce it; bump the upstream version and try again
<m-b-o> serguisens popey: hmm, bzr bd seems not to have a problem with the icons
<m-b-o> serguisens: what do you mean with bumping the upstream version?
<Rev_DE> If I want to install Ubuntu Touch on a a 2012 Nexus 7 (grouper), which channel should I install from?
<popey> Rev_DE: it's no longer supported
<Rev_DE> Officially, or "It won't run" not supported?
<Rev_DE> There are quite a few ports out there
<Rev_DE> I also see an image of Trusty for the Grouper here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/
<ParkerR> Rev_DE, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install Claims to be deprecated but the install insctructions are there
<ParkerR> The flashing tool still works with it
<ParkerR> Rev_DE, currently I'm working on an updated desktop image for grouper (unofficially). I have it up to trusty and am working ona  new kernel now
<ogra_> stgraber, hey ho ... do you remember why we do the dbus session job like we do it atm ? if you look at people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-bootcharts/ubuntu-phablet-trusty-239.png we seem to have certain processes starting tehir own dbuses which indicates the session bus address isnt properly exported to them
<ogra_> (there are 3 started by other processes ... all of them die at some point)
<ogra_> (or do i read the bootchart wrongly ?)
<stgraber> ogra_: it's pretty hard to tell when we don't have the arguments... I know that on the desktop at least we can get up to 3 dbus per session as things like accessibility use their own separate bus
<ogra_> well, i would expect things to hook into the same session bus inside the same session
<stgraber> ogra_: that'd make sense but that's not the case for accessibility
<stgraber> stgraber  2759  0.0  0.0  39464  2096 ?        S    Mar08   0:01 /bin/dbus-daemon --config-file=/etc/at-spi2/accessibility.conf --nofork --print-address 3
<ogra_> stgraber, right, but these arent a11y services
<ogra_> one is dconf ... which according to desrt only fires up its own daemon if it cant attach to the session bus
<stgraber> ogra_: now it's not impossible that some of the touch upstart jobs are wrong too, I don't know. dbus starts on "starting xsession-init" which is as early as technically possible. If another job was set on say "starting dbus" or "starting xsession-init", they'd indeed lack the required environment variables
<ogra_> one is zeitgeist
<ogra_> and one seems to be indicator-messages
<asac> jibel: hey.. is it easy to run britney locally?
<asac> jibel: lets say i have a package dsc/changes with sources and binaries and want to see if that thing would nicely go in
<asac> jibel: can i dry run that locally?
<stgraber> ogra_: I really know nothing about the unity8 upstart jobs so I can't help much... I just checked on the desktop and things do appear to be reasonably ordered there
<ogra_> stgraber, right, though i wonder if the exporting is somewhat racy
<asac> (leaving autopkg tests alone for now)
<stgraber> ogra_: considering upstart is single threaded, races are not technically possible, unless the start conditions are wrong
<ogra_> well, we do the exporting from pre and post scripts
<ogra_> which has race potential
<jibel> asac, you can do it but I wouldn't say it is easy because you'd have to modify index files manually
<stgraber> anyway, if you really suspect a race in upstart rather than broken jobs on your side, I'd suggest talking to jodh
<jibel> index = source and binary package lists
<ogra_> stgraber, well, zeitgeist for example doesnt even have a job
<stgraber> ogra_: right, but on the desktop gnome-session itself won't ever start until dbus is fully started, so zeitgeist which is spawned by something that's spawned by gnome-session will have the right environment
<ogra_> stgraber, k
<ogra_> i'll try to track down the chain here
<mhall119> what's the LP project for ubuntu-location-serviced?
<popey> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# dpkg -S /usr/bin/ubuntu-location-serviced
<popey> ubuntu-location-service-bin: /usr/bin/ubuntu-location-serviced
<popey> location-service is the source package
<popey> https://launchpad.net/location-service
<mhall119> thanks popey
 * ogra_ wonders if he should have a word with cjwatson to not upload click when it has a full blatter ... according to http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-bootcharts/ubuntu-phablet-trusty-239.png it spawns "content-hub-pee" on boot 
<cjwatson> ogra_: :-P
<ogra_> :)
<cwayne> niemeyer: ping -- was trying to package my go+qml app to include in a ppa, but it complained about not being able to find the qml package in my pbuilder... shouldn't it automatically 'go get' it?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7108793/
<cwayne> sergiusens: ^ you did some deb packaging with go, right? any ideas?
<sergiusens> cwayne, yes
<sergiusens> cwayne, you don't go get when packaging; you need to first package niemeyer's package and then build depend on it and any other golang package
<cwayne> ah, i figured i might have to do that, was trying to avoid it though because lazy :)
<sergiusens> cwayne, if it's a temporary thing, import the package's sources locally
<sergiusens> temporary == lazy :-P
<cwayne> ha
<cwayne> well im thinking go-qml should definitely be packaged (and probably put into universe) since as there's a competiton for it, people are likely going to want their apps up in ppa's somewhere
<cwayne> sergiusens: bah, exactly what i was afraid of, now need to package 'pkg-config' as well i think
<sergiusens> cwayne, well go devs don't necessarily use PPAs or debs
<sergiusens> cwayne, unless it is for packaging
<cwayne> yeah i know.. just figured itd make sense to have this one packaged..
<sergiusens> cwayne, for app developers doing click; not really
<sergiusens> if it's something the system would depend on, then yes
<cwayne> fair enough re: clicks
<mterry> tedg, what are your opinions about my last comment in https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/indicator-sound/greeter-volume/+merge/209159 ?
<Rev_DE> ParkerR: Awesome. I'm flashing it now
<mhall119> kenvandine: ping
<davmor2> kenvandine: don't reply it's a trap!
<mhall119> it's *always* a trap
 * davmor2 screenshots mhall119 last statement and emails it too all the developers :D
<mhall119> they already know
<mhall119> gah, I lost 2-finger scrolling after updating
 * kenvandine runs
<kenvandine> what's up mhall119?
<davmor2> mhall119: check the settings incase they got flipped somehow
<mhall119> nope
<cjwatson> tedg: can you flip https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/upstart-app-launch/porting/+merge/210385 to rejected and drop it from any landings?  we shouldn't need it any more
<mhall119> kenvandine: hey, regarding a click package for wallpapers, what meta-data would you need?
<cjwatson> tedg: xnox dealt with this a different (and better) way
<kenvandine> sizes could be nice
<kenvandine> but not sure how'd we'd use that info right now
<ParkerR> Rev_DE, it it boots and you just see a black screen touch it a few times
<tedg> cjwatson, Cool
<ParkerR> It'll wake up
<ParkerR> *if it
<mhall119> davmor2: removing and re-adding the psmouse driver fixed it
<kenvandine> mhall119, basically none needed, just where the wallpapers are
<tedg> mterry, Yes, I guess I disagree, but it's not worth holding up the MR.
<tedg> mterry, I think that seb128 wants me to write an FFe for all the AS stuff.
<tedg> mterry, So I'll put that in there as well.
<mterry> tedg, ah OK
<niemeyer> cwayne: Hmm
<mterry> tedg, I'm bummed that vala doesn't let you have async getters/setters
<niemeyer> cwayne: I would just bundle it in your app rather than going over the trouble of maintaining a package for it
<tedg> mterry, That is odd, no clue why they did that. Probably a TODO on their side.
<niemeyer> cwayne: This would mean putting a $GOPATH/src within your package, instead of just the app itself
<niemeyer> cwayne: You can either do that yourself, by just creating a GOPATH and running go get.. or you can use godep (github.com/kr/godep) to do the local dependency management for you
<cwayne> niemeyer: ah, thanks.  i'll try that out
<cwayne> yeah, id already given up on trying to deb package go-qml, so maybe this will work :)
<cjwatson> Could somebody mark https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/unity-scopes-api/lttng-optional/+merge/211357 as rejected?
<tedg> mhr3, ^
<guest826> Hey guys, I'm trying to port Ubuntu Touch. I compiled the files and I put the contents of ubuntu-root (in the out directory) on the root partition. It mounts the root partition correctly, but there's a kennel panic because it cant find /init, but it is there. Also, the init in ubuntu-root is a script and not a binary (not sure if this makes a difference). Any thoughts?
<tedg> Oh, wait, I can do it.
<tedg> mhr3, Ignore that :-)
<mhall119> kenvandine: ok, here's a simple wallpapers click package: http://people.ubuntu.com/~mhall119/com.ubuntu.developer.mhall119.trusty-wallpapers_0.1_all.click
<mhall119> kenvandine: I called the hook 'backgrounds' and pointed it to a folder in the package
<kenvandine> mhall119, excellent
<kenvandine> i'll hack something together in a bit
<mhall119> so the hook will just need to put those under a namespaced folder and symlink to wherever the settings app looks
<mhall119> thanks kenvandine
<mhall119> jhodapp|doc: has the media-hub landed in device images?
<cwayne> ogra_: mterry: just saw the video of bootsplash -- nice!
<mterry> :)
<hedz09> Hey guys. I'm trying to port Ubuntu Touch. I compiled the files successfully. If I understand correctly, I put the contents of ubuntu-root on my rootfs partition. When I boot, the rootfs is mounted, but there's a kernel panic because it can't find /init. Also, I noticed init is not a binary but a readable script. Not sure if this makes a difference. Any thoughts?
<cwayne> mterry: you know Im gonna ask how to customize it though :)
<mterry> cwayne, pass a different --spinner=/path value to it
<mterry> cwayne, to USC
<cwayne> mterry: ah, so we'd have to an upstart job override then probably?
<ogra_> we'll make it configurable for you :)
<mterry> cwayne, which you should be able to do with a lightdm.conf.d config value
<cwayne> ah
<mterry> cwayne, we have a unity-system-compositor-command= field
<cwayne> mterry: as long as it can be read from /custom, i'm sold :)
<mterry> cwayne, I actually am not sure which paths it checks.  I can confirm
<ogra_> could even be read from a property :)
<cwayne> ooooh
<cwayne> do hat
<mterry> ogra_, property?  you mean env var?
<cwayne> then we can just set it in custom.prop
<ogra_> mterry, nope an android property
<davmor2> cwayne: do they scarf at the same time as hatting?
<mterry> ogra_, how does that work?  Which field can be set like that?
<ogra_> mterry, just run getprop on a phone :)
<ogra_> mterry, we can ship made up properties or set them with setprop etc
<ogra_> mterry, for desktop i would suggest an env var or some such, for phone customization we should allow it to be overridden from a property
<mterry> ogra_, but USC doesn't support using a property for --spinner= automatically, right?
<ogra_> not yet ... thats minor upstart job hackery
<ogra_> or usc-wrapper
<ogra_> should be doable in three lines or so
<mterry> ogra_, fair...
<ogra_> first lets land it ... then lets think about themeing ;)
<cwayne> sorry, just wanted to bring it up now so it's not a pain later if we didnt have this in mind :)
<mterry> cwayne, FYI, lightdm does *not* look in XDG_DATA_DIRS for config files
<ogra_> its a minor change to make a property override it
<mterry> cwayne, it probably should
<Rev_DE> ParkerR: Okay, so what would I do to enable root access and to get down to something more closely resembling a desktop?
<Rev_DE> I'm trying to use either LXDE, XFCE, or KDE
<Rev_DE> I've got SSH working, and I think the system image is writable, but what's the equivalent of the GDM screen to select a DE
<hedz09> Hey guys. I'm trying to port Ubuntu Touch. I compiled the files successfully. If I understand correctly, I put the contents of ubuntu-root on my rootfs partition. When I boot, the rootfs is mounted, but there's a kernel panic because it can't find /init. Also, I noticed init is not a binary but a readable script. Not sure if this makes a difference. Any thoughts? thanks in advance.
<ogra_> Rev_DE, there is no X11 on the phone and only unity8 can run with Mir yet
<Rev_DE> ogra_: Ah, dang. Is that just in the 14.04 builds, or is X11 not a part of the 13.XX images?
<Rev_DE> Supposedly Arch Linux ARM has native support for Tegra on X11
<ogra_> X11 isnt a part of any of the Ubuntu system-image builds
<davmor2> barry: I've noticed something a couple of times now, if I've opened settings just before an update is available it doesn't show the update when it is available is there a file cached somewhere?
<barry> davmor2: um, not sure what you mean.  you mean "just before an update is available" on the server?
<hedz09> Hey guys. I'm trying to port Ubuntu Touch to the Beaglebone Black development board. I've already ported CM 10.1. I compiled the Ubuntu Touch files successfully. If I understand correctly, I put the contents of ubuntu-root on my rootfs partition. When I boot, the rootfs is mounted, but there's a kernel panic because it can't find /init, even though it's there. Also, I noticed init is not a binary but a readable script (not sure i
<davmor2> barry: so an image update is available at say 19:00, I opened settings at 18:55, I open settings again at 19:00 still shows no image but system-image-cli -n says there is
<ogra_> hedz09, repeating yourself all the time wont get you answers quicker
<ogra_> hedz09, if you have something called ubuntu-root and you have /init beeing a shellscript, thats definitely not a recent rootfs
<davmor2> barry: if I reboot and open setting it then says there is an update
<ogra_> this setup was only used in the very first (and very broken) iteration
<barry> davmor2: do you have manual or automatic downloads set?
<davmor2> barry: default so Auto Download on wi-fi
 * ondra is back (gone 00:00:27)
<barry> davmor2: could be a ui issue.  what happens if you explicitly click on Updates icon?
<ogra_> ondra, !
<ondra__> ogra_: what? :)
<ogra_> (switch off auto away in public channels please)
<ondra__> ogra_: OK
<ogra_> thanks :)
<davmor2> barry: same thing, hence asking if there was a cached file somewhere.  Rebooting is the only thing that seems to make it visible in the ui, however if I update today I can update tomorrow with no issues.  Just seems to be if you open the setting app just before the release is available
<hedz09> ogra_: How would I get a recent rootfs?
<davmor2> anyway teatime
<ogra_> hedz09, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/ has the original tarballs (before they are turned into system-image images)
<barry> davmor2: there's no cached status file.  the s-i-dbus process would still be hanging around, but it should still respond to new CheckForUpdate dbus methods.  the thing to do is to tail -f /var/log/system-image/client.log while you're reproducing this and see if the CFU method gets called (you'd see a bunch of activity in the log file).  bumping up to verbose logging might also provide more information.  it's unclear whether the problem
<barry> is in the ui or in s-i-dbus
<stgraber> ogra_, lool, asac: FYI, I'm planning on doing the <channel> -> ubuntu-touch/<channel> rename on prod system-image later today. As I said on the mailing-list, aliases will be in place for quite a while so people won't notice anything and both barry and sergiusens checked that the flashing tools and updater will cope properly.
<stgraber> so I'm not expecting anyone will notice anything, but that's just a quick heads up anyway.
<ogra_> hedz09, you might want to take a look at the installer script of rootstock-ng (bzr branch lp:rootstock-ng) to get an impression what has to happen with your android system.img file
<asac> stgraber: ok, do you have a checklist to validate after the switch? and a way to backout in case that - against all odds - things are broken?
<barry> stgraber: time for me to go on vacation. :)
<asac> stgraber: important that someone checks that ci.ubuntu.com still works
<asac> sergiusens: ^^
<ogra_> stgraber, just make sure the tools get updated before removing the aliases :)
<asac> sergiusens: have you checked that whatever outdated tool they use supports this?
<asac> sergiusens: remember that they are trapped in raring for some reason
<asac> doanac`: ^^
<stgraber> ogra_: one change for you though (and whoever else does that) is that when promoting image, you'll need to put the new channel name so "ubuntu-touch/trusty-proposed" and "ubuntu-touch/trusty". Using the old names will tell you that "redirects" aren't allowed as arguments.
<asac> doanac`: seems folks want to change how we do channels. oplease check with stgraber and sergiusens so we are sure that the lab doesnt explode
<ogra_> stgraber, ok
<asac> doanac`: and also tell them how they can actually validate right after the switch that stuff works (e.g. like sending a test job?)
<ogra_> stgraber, so leave me a ping if thats done and i'll update my README
<stgraber> asac: QA and all the other tools will simply follow the aliases so there won't be any breakage, we'll just need to make sure everyone has moved to the new names by the time we drop the aliases (my plan is to do that when saucy goes EOL, so still quite a while)
<sergiusens> asac, it was emailed two weeks ago; I tested ubuntu-device-flash from two weeks ago and added unit tests covering this specific case to make sure
<asac> stgraber: right. guess do the switch early and ensure that a new image gets sent through the pipe to know for sure
<sergiusens> asac, wrt to raring and phablet-flash we will need to handle it; but as stgraber said; there are going to be links in
<asac> stgraber: switch early during your day and at best work with robru/doanac etc. that we get a new image through the infra so we dont wake up with mysery :)
<stgraber> ogra_, asac: as far as post-change testing, I have two out of date devices here which I'll upgrade after the change to make sure that the prod server works identically to the test server I've been using so far
<asac> right
<asac> ogra_: can you help stgraber geting an image through ci right after?
<asac> so we see it green on white that its all going well?
<ogra_> what should i help with exactly ? its all automatic
<sergiusens> stgraber, right, channels.ini needs to be updated; I didn't test that part
<ogra_> asac, i can help if the automation breaks ;)
<josepht> definitely need green today :)
<asac> ogra_: you should ensure that a new image gest produced right after
<ogra_> the only change is promoting an image ... and thats usually only handled by me anyway ... rarely by rsalveti
<ogra_> ah
<asac> ogra_: so we pipeclean the infra and confirm that stuff continues to beat
<asac> ogra_: dont wait for cron
<asac> just kick it so we can react before stgraber etc. go to bed :)
<asac> but tell landing folks
<ogra_> well, there is a new image pending if unity8 has built
<asac> ogra_: your call, but dont wait too long as you know that we dotn want stgraber and folks to do a night shift
<asac> rather early NO or GO :)
<ogra_> if stgraber does his change before we can both tested in one go
<asac> right
<asac> so hurry up
<ogra_> you mean he is more likely to do a nigghtshift than me ?
<ogra_> :P
<ogra_> (the unity8 build is planned to happen before cron ... no worries)
<stgraber> ogra_: I'm doing the change now, waiting for a full backup first of system-image (just in case), should be all done in ~10min
<ogra_> great, thanks
<doanac`> asac: i'll do a double check on our end
<asac> stgraber: ogra_: so keep doanac` in the pipecleaning loop :)
<asac> thanks
 * ogra_ hands doanac` a spare cloth 
<ogra_> whee !
<ogra_> symmetry http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/240:20140317.1:20140304/7193/
<ogra_> only the bottom ones fail the scheme
<ogra_> (and UITK)
<hedz09> ogra_: I downloaded and extracted trusty-preinstalled-recovery-armel+manta.tar.gz (http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/20140317/). Then I used unmkbootimg on boot.img and  extracted initramfs and again I see a shell script. Am I missing something?
<ogra_> hedz09, ignore the device specific files, these are the ones your android build spit out
<ogra_> take a look at rootstock-ng ... you want to put recovery.img  and boot.img from your CM based build in place, then use http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/20140317/trusty-preinstalled-touch-armhf.tar.gz together with the CM system.img to create a proper rootfs
<stgraber> ogra_: server updated now, test run in progress
<ogra_> great
<davmor2> barry: thanks next time I hit it I'll have a look :)
<stgraber> ogra_: simple update worked fine
<barry> davmor2: ack.  there's a new s-i-dbus silo on its way, though it should have no effect on auto downloads
<stgraber> re-activing the import-images cron
<ogra_> ha !
 * ogra_ has his first fallout on the image watcher bot :P 
<ogra_> and fixed
<stgraber> ogra_: ah, was it using hardcoded paths? :)
<davmor2> ogra_: so you say ;)
<ogra_> stgraber, heh, yeah
<jhodapp> mhall119, no, still working on it
<stgraber> ogra_: do you know when the next image should be publishing? I'll want to make sure that the new version tarball is correct at that point (it should be and it was on the staging server, but I prefer to be 100% sure :))
<mardy> bfiller_afk, renato__: hi! About this branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/account-plugins/lp1252751/+merge/198689
<mardy> bfiller_afk, renato__: me and dbarth think it's better if you take care of landing that, since you are the ones who need it
<mardy> bfiller_afk, renato__: you can land it together with any other stuff you have
<ogra_> stgraber, a build is planned for later today (once unity8 is in the archive, not sure when exactly, cyphermox has that in his hands) ... promotion will not happen until we have a green one though
<ogra_> which can still take a few days
<stgraber> ogra_: yeah, I'm not worried about promotion, I just want to triple-check the image once it hits trusty-proposed
<ogra_> stgraber, there is an imagebot in #ubuntu-ci-eng now that will announce start and finish of a touch build
<hedz09> ogra_:  ahh, okay. So rootstock-ng is not device specific?
<ogra_> no, its a script for people developing their own images
<ogra_> its not really designed for soemthing like a beagle (since it uses adb and such) ... but you should get an impression what you need to do by looking at the code
<groggster> Hi!
<groggster> I am trying to get batman-adv running on Ubuntu Touch, but I am running into issues that I am so far unable to resolv. The module compiles fine, but when I try to load it, I get this error message:
<groggster> $modprobe batman-adv
<groggster> modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'batman_adv': Exec format error
<groggster> $modprobe batman-adv -f
<groggster> modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'batman_adv': Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<groggster> dmesg gives me this:
<groggster> [ 7203.530456] batman_adv: no symbol version for module_layout
<groggster> [ 7209.188629] batman_adv: Unknown symbol try_module_get (err 0)
<groggster> [ 7209.188659] batman_adv: Unknown symbol sysfs_create_file_ns (err 0)
<groggster> [ 7209.188751] batman_adv: Unknown symbol prepare_to_wait_event (err 0)
<groggster> [ 7209.188842] batman_adv: Unknown symbol sysfs_remove_file_ns (err 0)
<groggster> [ 7209.188903] batman_adv: Unknown symbol prandom_u32 (err 0)
<groggster> [ 7209.188934] batman_adv: Unknown symbol netdev_upper_dev_unlink (err 0)
<groggster> [ 7209.188964] batman_adv: Unknown symbol __pskb_copy (err 0)
<groggster> [ 7209.188995] batman_adv: Unknown symbol netdev_master_upper_dev_link (err 0)
<groggster> [ 7209.189086] batman_adv: Unknown symbol netdev_master_upper_dev_get (err 0)
<groggster> [ 7209.189117] batman_adv: Unknown symbol delayed_work_timer_fn (err 0)
<groggster> [ 7209.189147] batman_adv: Unknown symbol kfree_call_rcu (err 0)
<groggster> Where do I go from here? The module works fine on all other hardware I have run it on...
<ogra_> groggster, pretty please use paste.ubuntu.com for such huge pastes
<dbarth> bfiller_afk: renato__, mardy: +1
<groggster> ogra_, sorry, I will be sure to do that the next time.
<ogra_> thanks :)
<cwayne> sergiusens: ping -- was wondering why on goget-ubuntu-touch, the resulting binaries end up in debian/tmp/usr/bin instead of debian/goget-ubuntu-touch/
<dobey> ERROR:phablet-flash:https://system-image.ubuntu.com/trusty-proposed/grouper/index.json cannot be retrieved
<dobey> ^^ is 2012 n7 now totally unusable with touch?
<sergiusens> dobey, it hasn't been on proposed for a while I believe; let me check (you should use ubuntu-device-flash btw)
<dobey> sergiusens: it was there late last week
<sergiusens> cwayne, is it because I have multiple packages instead of just one?
<cwayne> ah, i think if igured it out -- it's cus i had the source in src/ so it was getting compiled as src
<sergiusens> dobey, I think it's just stgraber migrating now (should be temporary); try --channel ubuntu-touch/trusty-proposed
<dobey> well, ubuntu-device-flash seems to be downloading an image
<ogra_> yeah, stop using these old dos like scripts :)
<dobey> when you migrate the scripts, add deprecation warnings that specify what the new thing to use is
<dobey> rather than just having it fail
<stgraber> sergiusens: hmm, didn't you say phablet-flash would follow the redirect fine?
<sergiusens> stgraber, that was ubuntu-device-flash
<stgraber> ok, is phablet-flash still around? if so, it may be worth burning it with fire or something
<sergiusens> the other tool is deprecated; and would land as soon as I get an FFe
<stgraber> because now that the change is live, /trusty-proposed doesn't exist anymore
<ogra_> dobey, nah, we want to keep in touch with our users ... that way they show up on IRC once in a while :P
<sergiusens> stgraber, are the links coming though?
<stgraber> sergiusens: the "links" are there, as in, entries in channels.json
<sergiusens> ogra_, there is a deprecation warning; can't land it though
<stgraber> but if you ignore channels.json, you'll fail
<stgraber> the redirects are channel entries in channels.json pointing to the renamed index files (as per the spec, you're never supposed to assume the location of the indexes...)
<sergiusens> stgraber, I don't see any redirect entry here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ImageBasedUpgrades/Server
<stgraber> sergiusens: it's because it's a standard channel.json entry, it just happens to point to the exact same files as the new one
<stgraber> so nothing special to support on the client side, as long as you already support parsing channels.json
<sergiusens> stgraber, I do parse it; but I never saw a redirect key which I'm seeing now; do I need to do anything with it?
<stgraber> sergiusens: no, the redirect key is only there as a flag to be used by the server (to prevent publishing new images to a redirect channel)
<stgraber> sergiusens: on the client side it can be treated as any regular channel
<sergiusens> stgraber, then we are fine
<stgraber> we're fine with ubuntu-device-flash, but it may be worth reminding everyone that phablet-flash is deprecated
<sergiusens> although I need to ping doanac`
<Tassadar> stgraber: alias in "ubuntu-touch/devel" is just "trusty" and not "ubuntu-touch/trusty", is that intentional?
<hedz09> ogra_:  ok, this is making more sense to me.  So sbin/init is the init file that the kernel should look for? And is var/lib/lxc/android/pre-start.sh the install script you were referring to (to find out how the android system.img gets mounted?)
<ogra_> hedz09, no, i was referring to the rootstock-ng installer script
<stgraber> Tassadar: hmm, not intentional, I didn't think of those when I wrote rename_channel apparently (quite a corner case...). I'll update them by hand now.
<stgraber> Tassadar: thanks for noticing. They technically should work, but we don't want them to break when we deprecated the redirects :)
<ogra_> hedz09, rootstock-touch-install in the bzr branch i gave you above
<Tassadar> no hurry, just noticed my app wasn't correctly handling the aliases because it is doing strcmp(alias, channel_name), it isn't breaking anything or something like that
<Tassadar> thanks
<sergiusens> stgraber, sent an email
<sergiusens> for deprecation
<sergiusens> plars, fyi I can't reach doanac` ^^
<dobey> hmm, ubuntu-device-flash couldn't push the tar.xz to the device apparently :(
<stgraber> Tassadar: fixed
<Tassadar> thanks
<plars> sergiusens: this is about the download location change right?
<sergiusens> dobey, clean your /cache
<plars> sergiusens: we have a bug open for it to change things on our end, but as I understand it, we have a bit of time thanks to the redirects right?
<sergiusens> plars, yeah, I never fixed phablet-flash; so there are two options
<sergiusens> plars, not with phablet-flash
<sergiusens> plars, where are the scripts; I can propose an MR for you
<plars> sergiusens: lp:ubuntu-test-cases/touch
<plars> sergiusens: ok, we are looking at updating that system to saucy on Friday. I was planning to wait until doing that to make the changes to use ubuntu-device-flash, but we can try to do something sooner if needs be. Will just need to download the package and install it
<sergiusens> plars, I have a quick fix for phablet-flash, don't worry
<plars> sergiusens: ok, so we could apply that locally on our host system for this week?
<sergiusens> plars, more like right now
<plars> sergiusens: shoot me the patch then and we'll take a look
<sergiusens> plars, yeah, already wrote it; just testing it now :-)
<sergiusens> plars, here's the quick fix https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/ubuntu-test-cases/pf_channel/+merge/211394
<plars> sergiusens: ok, and the changes are already in place for that to work ok?
<sergiusens> plars, let me put it this way; without that change it won't work
<sergiusens> plars, the phablet-flash dep was an oversight; I think this is the quickest way given that raring is unuploadable
<plars> sergiusens: understand, just confirming that this isn't something that's about to happen, but unsure
<plars> yep
<sergiusens> plars, not sure if the parameter is overrided on jenkins (given it's an $IMAGE_OPT with default params)
<plars> sergiusens: it is for the custom image - does the change affect those also?
<kenvandine> jdstrand, ping
<sergiusens> plars, yes; where is that triggered from?
<plars> sergiusens: under jenkins dir, there are some more changes needed probably
<hedz09> ogra_:  I entered "bzr branch lp:rootstock-ng" and it said "bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/rootstock-ng/"." Any thoughts?
<sergiusens> plars, ah, let me fix
<hedz09> ogra_: actually, using "bzr branch  lp:project-rootstock-ng" worked
<ogra_> heroops, sorry,, yeah, projects starting with "root" in the name are not allowed on launchpad ... i walways forget the silly prefix
<jdstrand> kenvandine: hey
<kenvandine> jdstrand, hey!
<kenvandine> jdstrand, i have a branch of content-hub that attempts to use a hardlink instead of copy for exchanges that aren't set to persist (in the HubIncoming dir)
<kenvandine> but i don't want the destination app to be able to edit the content, since it is really a link to the source apps content.
<kenvandine> how would you feel about adding a rule like this:
<kenvandine> deny @{HOME}/.cache/@{APP_PKGNAME}/HubIncoming/** w,
<plars> sergiusens: I think the only update needed there would be in that template - production.py
<sergiusens> plars, I updated custom-demo.py as well just in case
<sergiusens> plars, just pushed
<jdstrand> kenvandine: so let me understand, app foo asked the content-hub for some non-persistent file. the content-hub coordinates with a provider and eventually puts it in @{HOME}/.cache/foo/HubIncoming/...
<jdstrand> kenvandine: now the app has read access to it, cause that is in one of its directories
<kenvandine> yup
<kenvandine> it has rw now
<kenvandine> if i hardlink it, the app would be able to write to the file
<jdstrand> kenvandine: cause it is a hard link, writes to the file cause the 'source' to be modified
<jdstrand> yeah
<kenvandine> which is actually owned by the source
<jdstrand> yep
<jdstrand> got it
<kenvandine> so this prevents that
<jdstrand> kenvandine: did you confirm that it prevents that?
<kenvandine> yes
<jdstrand> nice
<kenvandine> tested it
<kenvandine> i'm much happier with the link than copy
<jdstrand> I thought it would, but I wanted to double check (ie, it is a bug if it didn't)
<kenvandine> :)
<jdstrand> copy is fairly icky
<kenvandine> i also talked to some of your team last week while you were out
<ogra_> kenvandine, ugh, careful with hardlinks on touch
<kenvandine> ogra_, not across filesystems
<ogra_> we span across multiple loop devices
<kenvandine> it'll be in /home
<jdstrand> link has its own issues. eventually, we will have some nice fd delegation that we can use to help here
<ogra_> ah, k
<jdstrand> but that is down the line
<kenvandine> yeah...
<jdstrand> kenvandine: I'm guessing by the name that HubIncoming will never have anything else in it, correct?
<jdstrand> just stuff that the content-hub puts there
<kenvandine> right
<kenvandine> and the hub purges it
<jdstrand> what happens if the app puts something there just before the content-hub does? will content-hub behave?
<jdstrand> well, it doesn't matter if we have that rule
<kenvandine> right :)
<kenvandine> right now there are numbered subdirs
<kenvandine> based on the transfer.id
<kenvandine> so HubIncoming/1
<kenvandine> we purge 1 when it's finalized or if the hub exits
<jdstrand> kenvandine: what will content do if the app removes HubIncoming or chmod 0's it?
<jdstrand> s/content/content-hub/
<plars> sergiusens: pushed, thanks
<kenvandine> just fail to remove it
<kenvandine> but it won't have write access, so yay!
<jdstrand> kenvandine: and before content-hub puts it there?
<kenvandine> it makes the directory if it doesn't exist
<jdstrand> but what if it is chmod 0?
<kenvandine> transfer will abort
<jdstrand> ok
<jdstrand> kenvandine: so, these were just things I thought of otoh with an app trying to subvert the content hub in some way. want to make sure the hub is robust in the face of these sorts of things
<jdstrand> kenvandine: I think the rule you have is good. we'll want to revisit with fd delegation comes about, but that's for another day
<kenvandine> indeed
<jdstrand> kenvandine: can you file a bug report against apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu?
<kenvandine> this is a nice interim improvement
<kenvandine> sure
<jdstrand> thanks!
<jdstrand> kenvandine: is this what you talked about with mdes laur, et al last week when I was away?
<kenvandine> yes
<jdstrand> ok, I had a note to follow up with you, but didn't last week cause of uds
<jdstrand> so, nice, get to check that off my list :)
<kenvandine> same here :)
<jdstrand> kenvandine: are you blocked on this rule being added? (ie, when do you need me to upload it?)
<kenvandine> it'll block me merging this branch
<kenvandine> but we have a pile of branches to merge, this isn't urgent
<kenvandine> jdstrand, ^^
<jdstrand> kenvandine: ok, I'll queue it up for apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu 1.1.9. if for some reason that isn't in the archive by the time you are landing, holler
<kenvandine> cool
<kenvandine> jdstrand, thx!
<jdstrand> np
<jdstrand> kenvandine: one quick question. can you think of any reason why I wouldn't want to put this in the content_exchange policy group? (context: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7110042/)
<jdstrand> (ie, I want to put it with the other content hub rules)
<kenvandine> nope
<kenvandine> in fact i'd rather it not be there
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> sorry... inverse :)
<jdstrand> ok
<jdstrand> I was confused for a minute
<jdstrand> you *do* want it with the others :)
<kenvandine> if you put it in content_exchange, then an app could do the chmod 0
<kenvandine> but... in theory those apps wouldn't be requesting content
<jdstrand> those apps can't request content
<jdstrand> the dbus api is unavailable to them
<kenvandine> i guess the only reason is paranoia then :)
<jdstrand> deny rules are always evaluated last
<kenvandine> putting it there is fine, up to you :)
<jdstrand> so it it is in the policy at all, the app won't be able to write there
<kenvandine> ok, good enough for me
<jdstrand> kenvandine: ok, I'll work on it now actually-- I see I had another fix queued. I will add it to the 1.1 version of the policy, so make sure when testing, you use some ubuntu-sdk-14.04* framework in your click manifest
<kenvandine> ok, will do
<kenvandine> still need a bug report?
<jdstrand> kenvandine: yes please, I'd like to reference it in the policy
<kenvandine> jdstrand,  bug 1293771
<ubot5> bug 1293771 in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "Add deny rule in content_exchange" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1293771
<kenvandine> jdstrand, thanks!
<t1mp> hmm.. phablet-tools.settings has system_image_uri = 'https://system-image.ubuntu.com'. Should that be updated to https://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch?
<lool> stgraber: ack; thanks
<mterry> ogra_, I'd like to remove a divert of NetworkManager's polkit policy file in lxc-android-config.  I can't remember what the process is for dropping a divert.  Add a if-upgrade-from-old-version dpkg-divert --remove call?
<mterry> (to preinst?)
<ogra_> mterry, just drop it from the package
<ogra_> we dont support apt-get upgrade ...
<ogra_> and lxc-android-config is only installed on touch
<mterry> ogra_, fair...  especially not for that package
<cwayne> lxc-android-config fails to update 100% of the time anyway
<ogra_> that too
<ogra_> mterry, but please test that
<mterry> ogra_, after testing, any theoretical objections to me dropping the divert?  (it's actually a pointless divert these days)
<ogra_> iirc there is another mangling of the polkit setup in lvecd-rootfs at build time
<ogra_> (for NM)
<mterry> ogra_, curious, will look
<ogra_> if you tested and dont see any issues with it (even with AP tests, run at least one) then yeah, just go ahead
<ogra_> (something like webbrowser-app ... that sets up a loopback webserver iirc)
<mterry> ogra_, ah yeah, that livecd thing works around the fact that the lxc divert didn't do what it was supposed to
 * ogra_ is happy to get rid of both hacks if we know dropping them doesnt do harm 
<ogra_> (in fact i'd love to get rid of 90% of the hooks stuff in livecd-rootfs ... its butt ugly)
<mterry> ogra_, well we may still want the livecd one...  Or maybe move the hack into session-manager-touch in a different way
<ogra_> k
<mterry> ogra_, the livecd hack is just to avoid having to challenge the user if they are admin
<ogra_> ah, right
<mterry> (and now lightdm user will want that same privilege)
<mterry> for network stuff anyway
<ogra_> do we use the lightdm user for anything on the touch images ?
<mterry> ogra_, not today
<ogra_> (apart from firing up usc)
<mterry> ogra_, not even firing up usc
<mterry> ogra_, lightdm user is only for greeters
<ogra_> ok
<cjwatson> mterry: surely the old package's prerm should've removed the diversion anyway
<cjwatson> or postrm
<mterry> cjwatson, on upgrades?  I don't think so.  Well, at any rate, it didn't
<cjwatson> ah, yeah, only on remove|purge
<cjwatson> so yeah, something would have to be in the new preinst if you wanted to handle upgrades
<mterry> cjwatson, makes sense.  Was hoping that would be fully automatic these days, but still pretty close to automatic  :)
<hedz09> ogra_:  I've been reading through the installer script. I'm confused by this line "do_shell "cd /cache/system/lib && ln -s /system/lib/modules modules" ". How does /system/lib/modules exist if boot.img and recovery,img are the only partitions flashed as per the README?
#ubuntu-touch 2014-03-18
<mterry> robert_ancell, I have another patch I'd like to squeeze into lightdm.  This time having it search XDG_DATA_DIRS for config info (to let OEM team customize image)
<mterry> whoops, not here
<SparkyFlary> is it possible to put ubuntu touch on my samsung galaxy temporarily?
<SparkyFlary> like a live cd sort of way?
<anil> Hii .. I have compiled phablet kernel with Framebuffer console ..
<anil> the nexus 10 is not coming up with new kernel
<anil> to enable framebufffer console what it require apart from enabling framebuffer console in .config
<asac> stgraber: there?
<asac> stgraber: seems our iamges dont work in infra anyumore (e.g. dont install()
<asac> stgraber: have you pipecleaned the system-image  update as i suggested yestetrday?
<asac> ogra_: ^^
<asac> help :)
<tsdgeos> so is phablet-flash finally unsupported?
<asac> tsdgeos: no updates are distributed for a while already
<asac> tsdgeos: dont ask me why we didnt provide a compatibilty link :)
<tsdgeos> asac: ?¿ i used it yesterday and got me two different images at least
<asac> tsdgeos: yeah, the new one is ubuntu-device-flash :)
<asac> hwoveer, i would have preferred to just keep shipping the phablet-flash command
<asac> as well
<tsdgeos> the command is here
<tsdgeos> it just doesn't work
<ogra_> asac, stgraber discussed it with plars and doanac` last night, they even shared code for a fix
<ogra_> not sure why that didnt lnad
<ogra_> *land
<asac> ogra_: i think something landed
<asac> ogra_: but noone reran the jobs?
<asac> e.g. we offlined the device
<asac> and now its working
<ogra_> ah, k
<asac> anyway, discussed was that if there is an issue we revert
<asac> because CI team is all into something customer
<ogra_> we had three builds this night, intresting that nobody noticed it over three images :/
<asac> ogra_: noone is there
<asac> hence i wanted it to be reverted if something doesnt go well
<ogra_> they wre ehere to discuss about it
<asac> they are all on-site somewhere
<asac> ogra_: yes, but they were in constant firedrill mode for something else
<ogra_> reverting isnt done easily
<asac> well, i asked if we could revert before doing it
<asac> i didnt hear a NO
<ogra_> right, but you need stgraber to do it
<asac> right, hence i asked stgraber and you to pipeclean and if anything goes bad revert right away
<asac> i am not asking these things for fun :)
<asac> anyway
<asac> </endcomplain
<asac> >
<asac> also not to you reall
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Biodiesel Day! :-D
<sil2100> alecu: ping
<nerochiaro> hey everyone, i'm trying to get multitouch working on desktop via a magic touchpad. unity seems to get the 3- and 4-finger tap gestures to show dash and window switcher, but i can't do multifinger swipes or pinches. any idea where i should start looking ?
<ogra_> nerochiaro, i think #ubuntu-x is the better place for this
<nerochiaro> ogra_: ok, thanks
<ogra_> popey, am i blind or is our topic gone ?
<popey> i see it
<ogra_> (is is my client messed up
<ogra_> )
<ogra_> aha, k
<ogra_> silly focus issues on 12.04
<davmor2> Morning all
<bzoltan1> cjwatson: Hellor,  do you know when the 0.4.19 click will land?
<cjwatson> bzoltan1: hopefully today - I want to sort out https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/click/lp1245826/+merge/204674 first
<cjwatson> if that looks like it's taking too long I'll try to land click first
<bzoltan1> cjwatson: I wold be happy to see it as soon as possible... we have a fix for the click chroot cmake problem and that needs a healthy chroot.
<cjwatson> bzoltan1: your comment on that MP implies that you are creating ubuntu-sdk-13.10 chroots using trusty, which is extremely worrying.  please stop
<cjwatson> if you create them using saucy you shouldn't have this problem
<cjwatson> (https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/click/v8-is-gone/+merge/211485)
<bzoltan1> cjwatson: one can not create saucy chroot either due to an other problem
<cjwatson> what problem is that?
<bzoltan1> cjwatson: it fails ... i do not have the logs in hand
<cjwatson> we should fix that separately
<bzoltan1> cjwatson: just try click chroot -a armhf -s saucy create
<cjwatson> my internet is very slow
<bzoltan1> cjwatson: let me produce the logs then
<cjwatson> it would be most helpful if somebody with more than 2Mb/s could try it
<cjwatson> [also, the correct invocation is click chroot -a armhf -f ubuntu-sdk-13.10.  the -s option is really only for debugging]
<cjwatson> in particular if you leave out -f then you'll get different results once click chroot's default framework changes
<cjwatson> which will have to happen at some point soonish
<bzoltan1> cjwatson: OK, I will use only the arch and the fw
<bzoltan1> cjwatson: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7113628/
<cjwatson> hm, interesting
<cjwatson> thanks, I'll see if I can disentangle that somehow
<bzoltan1> cjwatson: that might ease some pain
<cjwatson> the cross toolchains are a bit delicate
<bzoltan1> :) that is a rather mild statement
<cjwatson> I have been infected by the British habit of understatement
<janimo`> ogra_, any idea why between the last two promoted images (Feb 20  and Mar 14) adbd would no longer start and the device seems offline? I see the mtp server config file had been added, you did some adbd/ssh work, but any other clues are helpful
<janimo`> ogra_, this is not a nexus device
<ogra_> janimo`, adb was moved to start after the container
<ogra_> to prevent the numerous disconnect issues we had when it gets dynamically reconfigured all the time
<janimo`> ogra_, but once unity8 is up and working, adbs should also be ready right? I have a GUI just device offline from adb
<ogra_> (we leave the whole configuration to android now and only run the adbd on the ubuntu side, that saves from getting like 1000 popups on your desktop and about 4 reconnects, which breaks automation in various places)
<bzoltan1> cjwatson: well, it is better than being born with the continuously exaggerative Hungarian habit
<ogra_> janimo`, yeah, it should just come up
<ogra_> mtp should not have any influence
<ogra_> janimo`, could it be that your android container misses the forcing of the persistent property for adb/mtp in init.rc ?
<ogra_> # adb force hack
<ogra_>     setprop persist.sys.usb.config mtp,adb
<ogra_> your init.rc should have this one
<JamesTait> Regarding https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+bug/1293797 can someone tell me what service the device contacts to check for updates?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1293797 in touch-preview-images "nexus 4 "COMMAND ERROR" when updating apps" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<JamesTait> Click package updates, that is.
 * ogra_ sighs, why do poeople not file bugs against the packages
<ogra_> JamesTait, i think beuno might know
<ogra_> (they should query the store server)
<beuno> JamesTait, click index, yes
<beuno> JamesTait, it sends a list of packages it has, and the server replies with what's on the server, and the client compares
<beuno> IIRC
<beuno> alecu knows the details
<JamesTait> Ah, it's querying click index?  Interesting.
<JamesTait> Hm, I don't recall writing any code that accepts a list of packages. :-/
<beuno> JamesTait, I forget who did, maybe it was pindonga?
<davmor2> JamesTait: I can answer that bug, they are on the 14.04-dev version to make them work for the QT5.2.1 version so they shouldn't install on a system that isn't on QT5.2.1
<JamesTait> beuno, I thought so, but he wasn't that sure - I think we've figured out what the problem is now though.
<beuno> cool cool
<JamesTait> davmor2, at a high level, yes. :)
<cjwatson> bzoltan1: OK, I think I've fixed saucy chroot creation - testing that (sloooowly) and then I'll see about a landing
<bzoltan1> cjwatson: is there anything I can test?
<cjwatson> (it needed a dist-upgrade of the chroot before trying to install the cross-compiler etc.)
<cjwatson> bzoltan1: you can grab lp:click, do debian/rules build, then sudo ./run-click chroot -a armhf -f ubuntu-sdk-13.10 create
<bzoltan1> cjwatson: Ohh... that one. Super
<cjwatson> also fixed an embarrassing bug where we weren't actually suppressing daemon startup in the chroot as was always intended
<cjwatson> which I confidently asserted in some UDS session worked fine :)
<cjwatson> bzoltan1: going out to do some admin, hopefully my test will have finished by the time I get back
<janimo`> cjwatson, hi, is the click frontend going to be rewritten in Vala at one point too?
<ogra_> ugh
<ogra_> janimo`, i thought C all the way :)
<bzoltan1> cjwatson:  Thanks a lot. I am testing...
<janimo`> ogra_, well seeing the libclick is in Vala...
<janimo`> ogra_, which is C after all
<bzoltan1> cjwatson: I could create an armhf chroot with ubuntu-sdk-13.10 fw without any trouble. Thank you.
<zbenjamin> cjwatson: how will the new splitted frameworks actually work. Will you need a own chroot for -html, -qml, -papi?
<zbenjamin> cjwatson: or will a 14.04 framework just support all of them
<zbenjamin> erm chroot i mean
<Saviq> is anyone else's flo turning off after some idle time?
<Saviq> it's the umpteenth time I thought it discharged, but it's fully charged... just turned off
<rsalveti> Saviq: hm, a kernel crash would probably reboot it
<Saviq> rsalveti, not reboot
<Saviq> rsalveti, it powers off
<rsalveti> Saviq: just noticed mine did the same
<rsalveti> was completely off here
<Saviq> unless my cats are having fun with me, this is crazy
<ogra_> Saviq, i noticed it too, but it didnt happen for a while now
<ogra_> Saviq, was your device wired up ?
<Saviq> rsalveti, ogra_, sounds like a broken deep sleep mode or something
<Saviq> ogra_, no
<rsalveti> nothing changed in the kernel side
<ogra_> rsalveti, i noticed it randomly since i run flo
<sergiusens> Saviq, yes; rsalveti I thought I told you about that one
<ogra_> but it only seemed to happen to me when the device was kept wired over night
<ogra_> havent seen it in over a week now
<ogra_> (and i didnt have to charge in over a week either !!!)
<Saviq> ogra_, maybe it did power off, then ;)
<ogra_> Saviq, because it was finished charging ?
<ogra_> :P
<Saviq> ogra_, no idea, something like that
 * Saviq files a bug
<cjwatson> janimo`: I'm thinking about it at some point, but (a) I want "click build" to remain pure-Python for portability, (b) the performance-sensitive paths should all be rewritten to use libclick rather than fork/exec anyway
<cjwatson> bzoltan1: great, thanks
<rsalveti> bq27541_get_psp temperature was quite high in my syslog
<ogra_> it definitely drains significantly less power than all other devices i have
<rsalveti> before it decided to shutdown
<robotfuel> sergiusens: ping, ubuntu-device-flash reboots my maguro in to recovery mode, it doesn't flash my phone like phablet-flash did. is there a flag I am missing?
<ogra_> rsalveti, add a fan then :P
<rsalveti> ogra_: and it also finished charning
<rsalveti> *charging
<bzoltan1> cjwatson:  is there a simple way to ask from a click chroot what frameworks are available
<bzoltan1> ?
<cjwatson> zbenjamin: I'm open to feedback on that; I suspect it will generally be more convenient to have a single chroot, and have the ABIs enforced by other things like the review tools.  What do you think?
<sergiusens> robotfuel, what are you trying to do?
<rsalveti> bq27541_get_capacity = 0% ret= 0
<rsalveti> bq27541_get_psp temperature= 349
<ogra_> wow
<cjwatson> bzoltan1: No, it's a bit light on query interfaces right now.  Suggest an interface, maybe?
<robotfuel> sergiusens: flash the phone automatically like phablet-flash did. all of the phones in ci are broken, because they are still trying to use the phablet flash command.
<ogra_> is that in farenheit ?
<rsalveti> Saviq: check yours as well
<rsalveti> ogra_: might not be in any scale we know
<davmor2> robotfuel: maguro isn't supported passed the 4.4.2 android update
<ogra_> yeah
<mterry> tedg, what's the bug # for that FFe for indicator-sound?
<sergiusens> robotfuel, ubuntu-device-flash --wipe channel trusty-proposed ... like that?
<rsalveti> ogra_: actually, bq27541_get_capacity = 0 means it was completely out of battery
<robotfuel> sergiusens: yes, I have a maguro which is probably the issue
<tedg> mterry, bug 1293677
<ubot5> bug 1293677 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "FFE: Export data to accounts service" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1293677
<ogra_> rsalveti, yeah, but the 349 $whatever for the temp are weird
<Saviq> rsalveti, 250...260, doesn't get much higher
<sergiusens> robotfuel, I don't think the phablet-flash being broken is related to ubuntu-device-flash
<sergiusens> robotfuel, I don't think there's devel-proposed avail for maguro anymore
<robotfuel> sergiusens: phablet-flash looks for a json file that does not exist on the server anymore
<bzoltan1> cjwatson: I will figure out something. For now I will rely on the name of the chroot
<rsalveti> sergiusens: we should have it still
<sergiusens> robotfuel, for that, do --channel ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed
<sergiusens> rsalveti, it's just that robotfuel is mixing up two problems
<ogra_> there are still both channels for maguro ... but devel/trusty only has 188 as the last promoted image
<ogra_> (and we dont promote any for it anymore)
<sergiusens> rsalveti, yeah maguro is there;
<Saviq> ogra_, rsalveti bug #1294130
<ubot5> bug 1294130 in android (Ubuntu) "Nexus 7 (flo) powers down randomly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1294130
<ogra_> Saviq, thx
<rsalveti> Saviq: can you add your /var/log/syslog in there?
<Saviq> rsalveti, sure, but I've rebooted twice since
<Saviq> rsalveti, dmesg.?
<rsalveti> Saviq: no worries
<rsalveti> Saviq: want the messages before it went off
<rsalveti> Saviq: you should have it unless you flashed your device
<sergiusens> robotfuel, and the full descriptions for ubuntu-device-flash and installation should be in the wiki
<Saviq> 47MBs syslog - sure, it'll be there...
<rsalveti> ouch, but gzip should help quite a lot
<sergiusens> robotfuel, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Step_4_-_Downloading_.26_Deploying_Image_to_Device
<Saviq> rsalveti, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/android/+bug/1294130/comments/1
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1294130 in android (Ubuntu) "Nexus 7 (flo) powers down randomly" [Undecided,New]
<rsalveti> Saviq: thanks
<stgraber> asac: hmm, so on my side everything went well including the end to end tests on devices here. As for QA, my understanding was that sergiusens figured out that they were using broken code ahead of time and provided a fix, I wasn't told of any problem...
 * stgraber continues to read backscroll
<hedz09> ogra_: hey ogra, thanks for the help yesterday. I followed the instructions to prepare the ubuntu touch filesystem and got the following when booting up:     4.258965] init: Failed to bind socket 'property_service': No such file or directory [    4.268258] init: init startup failure [    4.272900] Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init! exitcode=0x00000100 . Does anyone have thoughts on what's going on?
<sergiusens> stgraber, so after a couple I recalled that ci used the device specific channel's json to figure out if there was a new build available; that spanned into a couple of branches that needed updates
<ogra_> stgraber, all fine
<stgraber> oh, ok, because they also used the hardcoded URLs instead of parsing channels.json...
<sergiusens> stgraber, I'm going to see if I can provide an alternative for them; exactly
<sergiusens> stgraber, seems they were confused as I was by the definition of 'links' where we thought they were at the file layout level :)
<sergiusens> as in ln -s ubuntu-touch/saucy saucy
<stgraber> well, at least with that change we managed to spot all the tools that aren't spec-compliant in one go ;)
<zbenjamin> cjwatson: yes single chroot sounds way better
<cjwatson> zbenjamin: yeah, I think otherwise we end up creating a combinatorial explosion of chroots, it sounds weird
<sergiusens> stgraber, agreed;
<zbenjamin> cjwatson: completely agree, thats exactly why i'm asking because each chroot will be a own target in creator, that would be totally confusing :)
<janimo`> ogra_, found the adbd issue. The change in the init script to not poke sysfs much but use the functionfs mount broke it here
<cjwatson> zbenjamin: feel free to play with lp:click r403, which is what I'm trying to get landed now
<janimo`> apparently that other branch of code was not preserved at all. This device has functionfs but since I first heard of it today I'll need to see why it does not behave
<zbenjamin> cjwatson: ok
<ogra_> janimo`, oh ? do you have a device with functionfs ?
<janimo`> ogra_, well, mount -t functionfs did mount something and that f_ffs entry is there in syslog so I guess
<janimo`> as I said I do not know what fs this is or what exactly that init script change was meant to fix
<ogra_> janimo`, and your android doesnt configure functionfs for the gadget ?=
<janimo`> ogra_, I need to dig into that. I tested the functionfs mount in recovery mode. In ubuntu boot mode I cannot adb shell in
<ogra_> janimo`, its like "a unionfs to make the gadget device have more than two functions"
<ogra_> usually g_android can only handle two functions
<janimo`> ogra_, I may be missing some kernel config options or it's just something not tested much in this kernel. Does android use this?
<ogra_> the functionfs extends that
<ogra_> you should see it being handled in init.$device.usb.rc
<ogra_> *if* your device supports it
<janimo`> ogra_, for now I'll override that script with the old version in our rootfs so we can test recent images, but I need to find the cause
<sergiusens> robotfuel, just show me the code/script branch and I'll propose an MR
<ogra_> worst case just drop it from the kernel
<ogra_> we dont even support more functions than adb and mtp yet
<janimo`> ogra_, do I need extra stuff in init scripts? I just diffed the two ubuntu image fss and this is how I found the change. If you have a pointer to a bug or changelog for this change which may touch other files that would be good :)
<ogra_> no, we dont have a bug for it
<ogra_> changelog entry should be in android-tools-adbd
<ogra_> iirc
<ogra_> janimo`, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7114228/
<janimo`> ogra_, thanks. So on devices where there's no fgunctionfs is the old codepath not needed either?
<ogra_> right
<janimo`> those commands poking sysfs/andoird
<robotfuel> sergiusens: they are using phablet-flash in a job, pinky is going on site to switch to ubuntu-device-flash, in case something goes wrong.
<ogra_> janimo`, we wait for the container to have it configured before we start adbd so the sysfs hacks arent needed anymore ... what *is* needed is the line in init.rc that forces the persist property
<robotfuel> sergiusens: ubuntu-device-flash reboots my phone to the recovery screen, but doesn't flash it. I am using a maguro.
<sergiusens> robotfuel, you can still use phablet-flash for the time being
<sergiusens> robotfuel, just change the channel to ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed
<groggster> Hello! I am looking for the kernel sources for 3.0.0.3-maguro for building a kernel module. Where are they, and do I have to do something special to my Ubuntu touch phone in order to build and use kernel modules?
<robotfuel> sergiusens: yes, we just tested your changing the channel and it works :)
<sergiusens> robotfuel, afaik, your box is on raring; I would wait for the switch to saucy
<robotfuel> cjohnston: ^^
<sergiusens> robotfuel, that was what we discussed with plars and doanac` fwiw
<cjohnston> yup
<plars> sergiusens, robotfuel: that's happening this friday
<robotfuel> sergiusens: I opened a ubuntu-device-flash bug  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/goget-ubuntu-touch/+bug/1293937 who do I ping to triage?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1293937 in goget-ubuntu-touch (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-device-flash fails to locate image when using relative revision" [Undecided,New]
<sergiusens> robotfuel, that already has an MR which I asked mandel to review
<robotfuel> sergiusens: ok thanks
<hedz09> ogra_:  Do you have any thoughts on the error? I haven't been able to find anything.
<ogra_> hedz09, not really, thats just the last line ... the error is most likely somewhere before
<barry> ogra_: is `ubuntu-device-flash --revision -1` broken?  (channel trusty-proposed)
<hedz09> ogra_:hmm, ok. Thanks.
<ogra_> barry, ask sergiusens  .... thats his baby :)
<barry> ogra_: ack :)
<barry> sergiusens: so, without --revision -1, image 243 gets installed.  but s-i.u.c seems to have image 242
<barry> % ubuntu-device-flash --channel=trusty-proposed --revision -1 --bootstrap
<barry> 2014/03/18 10:27:14 Expecting the device to be in the bootloader... waiting
<barry> 2014/03/18 10:27:14 Device is |manta|
<barry> 2014/03/18 10:27:16 Failed to locate image -1
<barry>  
<sergiusens> barry, yeah; there's an mr for that
<popey> barry: command line help says "--revision=" not --revision<blank>
<popey> ?
<barry> popey: nope.  `--revision -1` also fails (but cli should accept both)
<popey> ☹
<sergiusens> barry, popey yeah, cli works with both; relative versions against latest need a merge
<barry> sergiusens: ack.  thanks, i'll use an absolute number for now
<sergiusens> barry, should land today; getting reviewers is what takes time :-)
<sergiusens> popey, care to take a look https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/goget-ubuntu-touch/relative/+merge/211523
<popey> hah, saw that coming
<popey> i can test at the moment, i dont want to flash my devices
<sergiusens> popey, just see that it start downloading ;-)
<popey> ack
<om26er> sergiusens, hey! do you know why I am seeing this error when doing click setup ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7114344/
<sergiusens> om26er, you are not using unity8 from trunk is my guess
<om26er> sergiusens, its the latest unity that comes on the image
<sergiusens> om26er, which version; I'll flash and check
<om26er> sergiusens, its the very latest image 243
<sergiusens> om26er, need to look at the latest unity8, maybe something changed there
<om26er> sergiusens, so the problem was I did not had ubuntu-dev-tools installed due to some reason
<om26er> which provides pull-lp-source
<om26er> I remember installing phablet-tools with --no-install-recommends that's probably the reason
<sergiusens> oh
<ogra_> wow, why ?
<Tassadar> stgraber: hi, I'd want to add that ubuntu-touch "flavour" (is that what you call it?) to my server too - are all the code changes required on launchpad already?
<stgraber> Tassadar: yep, the production server is running the branch as it is on Launchpad, I can copy/paste you the si-shell commands I did yesterday to do the change
<Tassadar> yeah, that would be nice, thanks
<hedz09> ogra_:  here's the full log: http://pastebin.com/ass2A2ws
<ogra_> hedz09, that looks very much like you are booting into android
<ogra_> instead of into ubuntu
<Tassadar> stgraber: also, I suppose it should be fine to add flavor as option when selecting the image to my app (it currently has "channel" and "version", but the channel names are bit too long right now). That would require for the naming schema to be consistent, like there can only be just one slash in the channel name, dividing the flavor name and channel name. Is that what you plan to do?
<stgraber> for channel in pub.list_channels().keys():
<stgraber>     pub.rename_channel(channel, "ubuntu-touch/%s" % channel)
<stgraber>     pub.create_channel_redirect(channel, "ubuntu-touch/%s" % channel)
<stgraber>     if "alias" in pub.list_channels()["ubuntu-touch/%s" % channel]:
<stgraber>         pub.change_channel_alias("ubuntu-touch/%s" % channel,
<stgraber>                                  "ubuntu-touch/%s" % pub.list_channels()["ubuntu-touch/%s" % channel]['alias'])
<stgraber> Tassadar: that should do the trick ^
<stgraber> Tassadar: in theory we could add more sub-directories in the path but I can't think of a good reason to do that at the moment, so just splitting on / should be fine for now
<hedz09> ogra_: I put the contents of out/target/product/root  on my root partition. Are these the wrong ramdisk files?
<Tassadar> stgraber: okay, thanks. I'll make it work correctly even when there is more than one slash then
<ogra_> hedz09, you want the contents of the tarball in your root partition
<ogra_> hedz09, (the ubuntu rootfs)
<ogra_> well, in fact you want a file called system.img in /userdata/ with the rootfs in it
<ogra_> like rootstock creates
<ogra_> (the initrd will find it and mount it as /)
<hedz09> ogra_: my current setup is: root partition contains root, /userdata/ has the system.img with the ubuntu rootfs and android-ramdisk in it. From what you're saying it seems that my root partition is incorrect. Which initrd do I put on my root partiton (if the userdata partition contains the ubuntu rootfs in system.img)
<Tassadar> how can I look at the last commit in bzr, like git show
<ogra_> hedz09, you root partition should only contain /userdata
<cjwatson> Tassadar: bzr log -p -rlast:
<cjwatson> Tassadar: I use   bzr alias show="log -v -p -n1 --long"
<Tassadar> thanks, I'll add that too
<cjwatson> so that "bzr show -rlast:" works
<hedz09> ogra_: ok. I'm using a prebuilt kernel so my build doesn't make a boot.img so I have to make it myself. What ramdisk should be packaged with it?
<Tassadar> bzr is a bit...different from git which I'm used to. And now I have a merge conflict, guess I'll have to learn how to merge properly in bzr :x
<ogra_> hedz09, ah, you should have an ubuntu-ramdisk file in your build dir that was downloaded during build
<Tassadar> oh, when I merge with some other branch in bzr, I don't get history from that branch into my tree, that's unusual
<hedz09> ogra_: I have android-ramdisk.img and ramdisk.img. The ramdisk.img has init as  a shell script -- is this right?
<ogra_> yes
<rsalveti> ogra_: file adbd
<rsalveti> adbd: ELF 32-bit LSB  executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.24, BuildID[sha1]=dd06a054f09b70ae16fc2637a9ca78d22c0e9a20, stripped
<ogra_> rsalveti, hmm
<ogra_> then it should start for him as well
<ogra_> rsalveti, could you give him a binary initrd ?
<rsalveti> ubuntu/ubuntu-touch-generic-initrd/usr/lib/ubuntu-touch-generic-initrd/initrd.img-touch
<rsalveti> just need to grab that one from the package itself
<rsalveti> ubuntu-touch-generic-initrd
<rsalveti> same as I do for the x86 emulator image
<ogra_> oh, we build it for x86 ?
<hedz09> ogra_: I tried using this before and the kernel couldn't find /init :  [ 2.903520] Failed to execute /init.  Attempting defaults... [ 2.913137] Kernel panic - not syncing: No init found.  Try passing init= option to kernel.
<ogra_> i thought we didnt
<rsalveti> ogra_: we build it now ;-)
<rsalveti> had to change to support x86
<ogra_> hedz09, then your initrd is broken ... it does all the mounting of the rootfs before swtiching to init
<ogra_> rsalveti, ah, that was the missing bit :)
<rsalveti> yeah, I'd guess that the data partition is not mounted
<ogra_> hedz09, you do *not* unpack the ramdisk anywhere
<ogra_> it needs to come from the boot.img (or your u-boot setup needs to load it from somewhere)
<ogra_> hedz09, looking at http://pastebin.com/ass2A2ws you never load the initrd
<ogra_> find out how to configure your u-boot in a way that it loads it
<ogra_> and put the img file next to your zImage
<ogra_> i guess the guys in #beagle can help pointing you to docs worst case
<popey> davmor2: I fiddled with the nexus sheet formatting because a user showed me a screenshot showing it to be hard to read on windows ⍨
<ogra_> just ask him to install ubuntu in a VM :P
<popey> :D
<ogra_> or add: "windows is deprecated, please use a modern OS like Ubuntu" at the top of the sheet ;)
<davmor2> haha
<t1mp> is the "unlock sim" dialog kind of broken in image 244?
<tester4711> Hi, quick question: how can i restart unity8 in the emulator manually?
<t1mp> it reacts very slow.. so slow that I cannot properly enter the pin
<t1mp> and then it just dies before I click done
<ogra_> t1mp, 243 had some bad Mir issues, not sure that already got reverted properly in 244
<cwayne> tester4711: adb shell; sudo -iu phablet initctl restart unity8
<t1mp> ogra_: okay. could be mir also, I haven't tried much else besides the unlock sim yet
<ogra_> t1mp, start the system-settings ... if it stays white until you touch the screen, thats the issue
<cwayne> rsalveti: when will the x86 emulator be released?
<hedz09> ogra_: I've been following TI's Android image for the structure. In hindsight this was a bad route. For their Android image, they make a boot, rootfs and userdata partition. Boot has u-boot.img, MLO, zImage, uEnv.txt unpacked. Rootfs has the ramdisk unpacked as well as the contents of system (uEnv.txt passes an argument to the kernel to indicate this as the root partition). I was able to build CM and construct a similar struct
<cjwatson> Tassadar: yeah you do, at least after you commit
<cjwatson> Tassadar: you might want to use bzr log -n0 to see the merged history
<rsalveti> cwayne: when it's done :P
<tester4711> @cwayne: thx.
<hedz09> ogra_: uEnv also passes to the kernel the location of the init binary
<ogra_> hedz09, yeah, bad idea ... load the initrd from u-boot, have a system.img in /userdata on your root partition and you should boot into ubuntu
<ogra_> you shouldnt need to pass the init= arg
<cwayne> rsalveti: :D
<rsalveti> cwayne: working on it, should have more news later this week
<Tassadar> cjwatson: what happens to the revision numbers then? do they change?
<ogra_> the kernel usually looks in known places anyway
<ogra_> (/sbin/init and /init at least)
<t1mp> ogra_: yes, system settings stays white
<cjwatson> Tassadar: revision ids stay the same; revision numbers depend on the branch you're on
<cjwatson> (--show-ids to see the ids)
<ogra_> t1mp, then blame Mir for the PIN stuff too i guess ... see if it works on 241 or 242
<hedz09> ogra_: ok, so on my boot partition I should put initrd (just ensuring I understand this correctly so I can move away from what TI did)
<ogra_> you should put the initrd and change your u-boot configuration to load it
<hedz09> ogra_:  put initrd where, sorry?
<ogra_> next to the zImage file ... wherever that lives
<ogra_> (most likely a vfat boot partition)
<ogra_> (and no, i dont know what you need to change for u-boot to make it load it ... you will have to find out yourself)
<hedz09> ogra_: ok, I'll look into it. Thanks for the help.
<mterry> ogra_, what branches did you have on your machine when you made that boot animation video?
<ogra_> mterry, only https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-system-compositor/new-gl-screen/+merge/210466
<mterry> ogra_, huh, OK.  I didn't see much of a black screen in between the animation and the greeter
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> it works pretty nice
<bfiller> rsalveti, Mirv: I thought qtmultimedia in Qt5.2 depended on gstreamer1.0 and not 0.10. But seems libqt5multimedia5-plugins still depends on libgstreamer0.10-0
<rsalveti> bfiller: just qtmultimedia-touch depends on gst1.0
<rsalveti> bfiller: the original one is still depending on gst0.10
<bfiller> rsalveti: even for 5.2?
<rsalveti> yes
<bfiller> rsalveti: so for touch apps on the desktop this poses a problem I guess
<rsalveti> bfiller: it's a problem if you're using qtmultimedia and gst in the same app
<bfiller> rsalveti: right
<bfiller> rsalveti: I guess as long as we just use qtmultimedia and not gst directly we should be ok
<rsalveti> bfiller: yes
<bfiller> rsalveti: but gstreamer0.10 will get pulled into the desktop based on qtmultimedia which should be ok
<rsalveti> yeah
<bfiller> should be ok then
<bfiller> rsalveti: as long as scene selector in media player can be done someway without directly using gstreamer
<bfiller> as that's not part of qtmultimedia currently
<rsalveti> bfiller: afaik that will be done with the mediahub
<bfiller> rsalveti: will mediahub run on desktop?
<rsalveti> bfiller: I belive so, that's part of our convergence plan anyway
<timppa> latest image seems to be very slow opening apps
<timppa> and many apps don't open at all
<cjwatson> timppa: apparently being investigated, https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1294051 https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1294053
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1294051 in Mir "Apps are much slower to open" [Critical,New]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1294053 in Mir "Settings app opens to a blank screen unless given enough time to render or the app is touched" [High,Confirmed]
<timppa> cjwatson: ok, great
<timppa> geoclue-and-gypsy package was on the changelog, has it been implemented in what way? Can I use it from Qt app?
<tyzeffffff> hi guys, i am french guy from maldive, nice no? lol! ok seriously i am linux lover from 2007 with festy fawn 7.04. then this days i used to on a gt-i9070uncle'sam change my android stock for cyano11 bug a bit then now went on cm10.2... then? then i saw that it may possible to install ubuntu touch on my device samsung s advance gt-i9070... and this can help ubuntu if i report bugs... then i like this way but don't know if i
<tyzeffffff> big thank and sorry for this little roman
<t1mp> !devices | tyzeffffff
<ubot5> tyzeffffff: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<tyzeffffff> any advice please cause i can't properly articles to explane if that's possible to install ubuntu touch on my samsung
<tyzeffffff> oh thank t1mp
<tyzeffffff> yes t1mp i went to this article but not so clear for me to understand what can i do for my phone...
<t1mp> tyzeffffff: I don't see at-i9070 (I don't know what that is) listed on that page, so there is no port yet
<t1mp> unless the device is one of those in the list, you would have to port it yourself
<t1mp> I don't know how to do that. There is a guide here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting but it won't be easy I think
<tyzeffffff> t1mp well thank you i think just to wait for some times and see if later...
<cjwatson> timppa: the geoclue-gypsy change was just me prodding at multiarch metadata
<t1mp> tyzeffffff: yeah. It seems maldives is not the worst place to be waiting :)
<cjwatson> timppa: in an attempt to simplify click chroot
<tyzeffffff> t1mp lol, big joke i just got!!! yes that true nice to be patient here!
<timppa> cjwatson: ok, I had high hopes on that :D
<nerochiaro> bfiller: update: i managed to have the pages flip to the cover without closing the album, but the cover is scaled wrong for some reason. trying to fix that.
<bfiller> nerochiaro: ack
<Tassadar> stgraber: by the way, I suppose devices installed from s-i before the rename happened will be automatically set to the ubuntu-touch/* variant when they'll be updated?
<stgraber> Tassadar: yep, they do.
<stgraber> Tassadar: they'll grab an update as usual, the new version tarball will contain the new channel name in channel.ini and from that point on they'll use the new name directly
<Tassadar> k
<ogra_> mterry, i assume you only want to land https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/session-manager-touch/split/+merge/211549 once kgunn has landed https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-system-compositor/new-gl-screen/+merge/210466 ?
<ogra_> (which i pinged him about yesterday)
<ogra_> mterry, or does usc cope with getting options it doesnt know
<mterry> ogra_, yeah really https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/session-manager-touch/split/+merge/211549 needs to land in concert with ~mterry/unity8/split
<mterry> ogra_, so I'd like to have the branch approved, but it needs proper silo treatment along with the unity8 branch
<mterry> ogra_, USC does *not* cope well with that
<mterry> :)
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> yeah, thats what i suspected :)
<davmor2> popey: what refactoring did you do to the spreadsheet?
<popey> i just moved stuff
<davmor2> popey: ah fair enough ;)
<Saviq> ogra_, how do I map image numbers between http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats and the revisions?
<davmor2> Saviq: Guess work like the rest of us ;)
<Saviq> davmor2, I knew there must be some universal approach!
<ogra_> Saviq, i'm working on the imagebot currently, in the future it should put links with the revisions in place ... until then http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/ is the easy way, or the harder way is to fish it out of http://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/trusty-proposed/mako/index.json
<davmor2> Saviq: it should be the same number in the ci train page
<Saviq> davmor2, that's probably the best - the landing emails
<ogra_> once my bot is done something like http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/243.changes will just work
<ogra_> (though i have other work distracting me from finishing the bot atm)
<Saviq> ETOOMANYCHANNELS too....
<davmor2> Saviq:  Hey you open the can of worms don't start to panic now you can't handle them ;)
<davmor2> Who's the best person to ask about the light sensor not working?
<Saviq> davmor2, I'm past EOD, you're almost there, what do you care ;) someone else will have to deal
<ogra_> davmor2, the powerd maintainer
<Saviq> LOL
<Saviq> davmor2, light as in backlight, or proximity? /me was pressing plenty of buttons today with my cheek...
<davmor2> Saviq: light as in backlight, it doesn't do anything and I've been helpfully informed that it used to
<Saviq> never really did the job for me...
<Saviq> ok, /me moves to low power mode
<ogra_> worked always fine for me
<ogra_> (on mako that is)
<davmor2> ogra_: and now? not right
<ogra_> dunno, my usable mako is out of battery atm
<ogra_> and the other one has no touchscreen
<davmor2> ogra_: hahaha
<ogra_> in flo there are known issues with backlight
<rsalveti> davmor2: I'll check that bug later this week
<nerochiaro> bfiller: i think i'm close to cracking it, but i need to go soon. i should be able to finish it tomorrow morning
<bfiller> nerochiaro: anything I could try to at least see if the album doesn't close?
<nerochiaro> bfiller:  yes, let me push a temp branch
<nerochiaro> bfiller: i actually pushed directly to the MR
<nerochiaro> bfiller: as it's a change that will need to go in there anyway
<bfiller> nerochiaro: I'll try it
<nerochiaro> bfiller: thanks, please update MR with your findings
<bfiller> nerochiaro: will do
<sergiusens> barry, mandel we good with silo 5 then?
<sergiusens> just catching up with emails
<barry> sergiusens: lgtm
<sergiusens> great
<mhall119> bzoltan1: is qt 5.2 going to be backported to Saucy in the SDK PPA?
<barry> sergiusens, mandel: got disconnect, not sure if you saw my "good to go" message?
<sergiusens> ogra_, rsalveti I added a comment to the vol up/down bug; don't think it's android
<sergiusens> barry, yup; got the lgtm one; assumed it's what I wanted to hear :-)
<sergiusens> thanks
<barry> sergiusens: :)
<ogra_> sergiusens, thx
<sergiusens> ogra_, should I also reply to the email? my guess is something is filtering it now
<ogra_> which email ?
<rsalveti> sergiusens: it's not android
<sergiusens> ogra_, the landing team meeting email
<sergiusens> rsalveti, yeah, but the bug is assigned to android :-P
<ogra_> ah, yeah, i think that might make sense
<rsalveti> sergiusens: right, but that is fine
<rsalveti> it's just a placeholder
<sergiusens> rsalveti, have you already figured it out?
<rsalveti> I'm currently investigating that bug
<ogra_> blame Mir :P
<ogra_> its the top one to blame today
<rsalveti> right
<sergiusens> rsalveti, ogra_ well it's not unfeasible for mir to be it as it grabs the input devices
<ogra_> yep
<rsalveti> it was also happening before the new mir landed
<ogra_> despite the :P i wasnt joking :)
<rsalveti> but anyway, checking
<ogra_> right, it was broken in 241 already
<sergiusens> rsalveti, could also be qt/qtubuntu; had some issues before there
<davmor2> rsalveti: ah thanks dude
<jkt> hi there
<jkt> running patched ubuntu-ui-components (removed all references to the thumbnailer because that's something I have no idea where to get and how to build)
<mhall119> bzoltan1: Kaleo: jkt is trying to build the ubuntu-ui-toolkit on gentoo (for testing the Trojita port)
<jkt> file:///opt/qt5.2/qml/Ubuntu/Components/MainView.qml:18:1: module "Ubuntu.Unity.Action" is not installed  import Ubuntu.Unity.Action 1.1 as UnityActions
<mhall119> can you help him?
<jkt> the ubuntu-ui-components built and installed (after patching out the thumbnmailer) just fine, but apparently it requires some Unity-specific bits
<jkt> I'm on KDE4 if it's relevant
<mhall119> jkt: https://launchpad.net/unity-action-api looks to be the project that provides it
<mhall119> which looks like it needs HUD stuff
<mhall119> so really MainView should be runable without Unity.Actions being available to it
<jkt> mhall119: ack, needs hud-2 -> no joy
<mhall119> bzoltan1: ^^ if you agree, I'll file a bug about that
<alecu> beuno, JamesTait: did you guys got enough details on the update process?
<mhall119> jkt: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1294298 if you want to subscribe to it
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1294298 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "MainView should be usable without Ubuntu.Unity.Actions" [Undecided,New]
<jkt> mhall119: you might want to add Ubuntu/Components/Page.qml to the list
<jkt> mhall119: and grep shows that TextField.qml and Action.qml are the other two culprits
<mhall119> done
<bzoltan1> mhall119:  thanks for filing the bug. We will check it out in the morning
<timppa> evening! I just typed my longest note with the notes app and noticed that it does not scroll. So when the note is long enough the text hides under the keyboard
<timppa> I think that's not the way it should be?!
<mhall119> thanks bzoltan1
<t1mp> mhall119: what's the use case for that bug?
<mhall119> t1mp: running an app outside of Unity
<t1mp> mhall119: that dependency is there because actions of the app are also made available to the HUD
<mhall119> t1mp: then they should be exposed in a way that allows the app to run when the HUD isn't there
<bzoltan1> mhall119: what is the use case to use an app without Unity?
<mhall119> bzoltan1: in this case, the upstream developer doesn't run Unity (or even Ubuntu) but wants to run the Ubuntu UI port of his project
<t1mp> mhall119: you mean for porting it to other operating systems?
<bzoltan1> mhall119:  I am not against it :) justtry to understand the issue
<mhall119> t1mp: if I run Xubuntu I should still be able to run Ubuntu UI toolkit apps
<bzoltan1> mhall119: is that written somewhere?
<mhall119> I didn't think it would need to be
<t1mp> mhall119: the plan was that more advanced functions of an app such changing the saturation of a photo in gallery-app, are only exposed via the hud
<bzoltan1> mhall119:  kind of
<t1mp> mhall119: those apps would break if there is no HUD
<mhall119> I can run Gtk apps in KDE, and Qt apps in Gnome, I should be able to run UITK apps in either
<t1mp> mhall119: to run gtk apps in kde you still need the gtk libs
<mhall119> t1mp: that's fine, in that case the UnityActions shouldn't be a part of MainView, but something added on optionally
<t1mp> < bzoltan1> mhall119:  I am not against it :) justtry to understand the issue <-- same for me :)
<bzoltan1> mhall119:  It is a nice idea and I do not say I do not like it, but it is significant enough to get some real mandate to work on it
<t1mp> mhall119: why? unityactions comes from a lib that you can install
<mhall119> t1mp: which pulls in libhud
<t1mp> mhall119: yes, just like running any qt app on gnome will pull in libqt
<t1mp> mhall119: I agree that it is nice to keep the dependencies as small as possible. Just trying to find a use case to make the importance more than "Wishlist" :)
<mhall119> t1mp: libqt is on the same level as ubuntu-ui-toolkit, libhud is not
<mhall119> t1mp: the user case is that app developers can't port their app to our awesome convergence toolkit without running Ubuntu and Unity on their development machine
<mhall119> in this case, an upstream email client is giving us an Ubuntu UI port, we should let them develop and run it on the same environment they currently develop on
<t1mp> mhall119: yes, that makes sense
<bzoltan1> mhall119:  according to my prsent understanding the target platform for the SDK and so UITK is the Ubuntu 14.04
<mhall119> bzoltan1: Ubuntu 14.04 does not require Unity though
<mhall119> jkt is happy compiling from source to run it on Gentoo, but the more dependencies there are to use MainView, the bigger roadblock that becomes
<bzoltan1> mhall119: I might not be competent enough to say much about that
<mhall119> bzoltan1: is there any technical reason other than convenience to keep such a narrow target for UITK?
<bzoltan1> mhall119:  my understanding is the Unity is a centerpiece in 14.04
<t1mp> mhall119: support takes a lot of time, and we have very limited time
<bzoltan1> mhall119:  resources, schedule, requirements
<mhall119> t1mp: I understand, and that's a valid reason for "not right now", but not for "not ever"
<t1mp> mhall119: technically I see no problems in making it work the way you like :)
<mhall119> I'm okay with "not right now" if that's the answer
<bzoltan1> mhall119:  again :) I am not against it... just wish to see a written, documented, discussed and signed requirement
<bzoltan1> mhall119:  "not right now" means not in the next 3-4 months
<bzoltan1> mhall119:  zsombi has commented on the bug
<bzoltan1> mhall119:  he has a good point
<mhall119> bzoltan1: sounds reasonable to me, though I hope "HUD going away" is a temporary condition of the bottom edge/header changes, not a permanent situation
<mhall119> but it sounds like a good opportunity to make it a clean separation between UITK and Unity
<t1mp> mhall119: if the hud would go away, yes. If it comes back with a different way to invoke it it would be a pity to break/remove the APIs for adding actions to the HUD now
<t1mp> more than a pity. We promised not to break APIs
<bzoltan1> mhall119:  me too, but keep in mind that right now I have no mandate, neither time or resources to consider other targets than Ubuntu 14.04 with Unity ... in case you need something else :) you know  who to go.
<t1mp> I wonder whether QtQuick can do conditional imports
<mhall119> t1mp: the APIs exposed to developers aren't dependent on Ubuntu.Unity.Actions, that's an implementation detail in the UITK
<t1mp> in a way, yes - https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-16854
<mhall119> t1mp: developers just use Ubuntu.Components.Action
<t1mp> mhall119: true. I was thinking of import Ubuntu.Unity.Action 1.1 as UnityActions
<t1mp> in our Action.qml
<t1mp> I think we can hide that with a Loader inside Action.qml
<mhall119> which could be be replaced by something else that doesn't have a hard dependency on other libs, and we wouldn't break the API we give developers
<t1mp> mhall119: do you know of any apps that use the UITK APIs to offer functionality in the HUD?
<nhaines> Not to be unconstructive, but I would hate to think that the current situation of Unity 8 is that "no one knows what's happening with HUD."
<t1mp> nhaines: the new bottom-edge for apps (which I like) conflicts with the current way of invoking the HUD. That's what I know
<mhall119> t1mp: I know the webbrowser-app does, my uReadIt app does, probably others (though we didn't push this API much)
<nhaines> t1mp: That's where I'm at.
<mhall119> nhaines: it's in the hands of the designers now to figure out how to expose the HUD in a way that doesn't conflict with the bottom edge changes
 * mhall119 personally hopes it's exposed the same way indicators are, from the top
<t1mp> nhaines: the designers presented the new bottom edge and a new header design in one week, so I don't expect they will also present a solution for that this week
<nhaines> mhall119, t1mp: this kind of thing should have been hand-in-hand with the bottom edge design (if not the header design).
<nhaines> I've given thought to overloading the search panel for HUD but I don't think I like that idea.
<t1mp> hmm
<t1mp> apps can have a search button in the header which changes the header title to a search field
<t1mp> maybe the search panel in the status bar will not be needed anymore then?
<nhaines> There's already no search panel in the status bar.
<nhaines> Basically, all the vague mockups with no API or implementation means that once again I have to throw away all my app designs and start over... whenever code decides to land.
<t1mp> nhaines: you are right. the search panel is not there in apps, only in the scopes
<t1mp> nhaines: which app designs do you have?
<t1mp> nhaines: many of the new header APIs and implementation are my tasks. So if you have suggestions feel free to tell me
<t1mp> nhaines: we try not to break existing APIs, and so far we managed not to do that
<nhaines> t1mp: I'm working on a document editor for writers.
<nhaines> But I'm not going to waste my time designing toolbars and HUD actions when both of those designs are going to be invalidated.
<nhaines> t1mp: I'm a little skeptical about the header design (same icon for tabs and for actions seems *really* sketchy to me) but I can't wait to see them in action because there's a potential to be really interesting.
<nhaines> t1mp: any idea when they're planned to land?
<t1mp> nhaines: I don't know what will happen to the HUD
<t1mp> nhaines: for the toolbar, the plan is that you only have to flip one boolean switch in MainView, and the tools you had in the toolbar will move to the header
<t1mp> nhaines: it won't land all at once, but in steps. The first steps (bottom edge available for apps, tabs in drawer in the header) in the coming two weeks
<t1mp> nhaines: we got a bit slowed down because of the transition to qt 5.2. I cannot land new things until we have a stable image with qt 5.2
<t1mp> nhaines: you can track the work in progress here https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+spec/new-header
<jkt> bzoltan1, t1mp: hi there
<t1mp> jkt: hello
<jkt> re the unity dep in your QML bits
<bzoltan1> hello jkt
<jkt> you realize that this is going to make testing apps for Ubuntu rather hard, if not impossible, when one does not run Ubuntu, right?
<bzoltan1> jkt:  yes
<jkt> well
<jkt> that's something unexpected
<bzoltan1> jkt:   why is that?
<jkt> do you plan to require just a couple of installed libs, or do you plan to impose runtime bits (i.e. running Unity) as well?
<bzoltan1> jkt: to put it very simple. The primary target for the Ubuntu SDK is Ubuntu.
<t1mp> jkt: you don't need to run unity, but we do need the unity libs as they define the Action component that is now in UITK
<bzoltan1> jkt: we do not test our SDK (neither the tools or the APIs) on other platform than on Ubuntu
<jkt> I'm not talking about using a SDK, but about running applications
<jkt> I'm fine with hitting bugs
<jkt> and reporting them, of course
<t1mp> jkt: you want to port your email app to our UITK, but you want it to stay cross-platform and not depend on unity libs?
<jkt> this is something which is under development, sure
<bzoltan1> jkt: As far as I understand now, the objective of the Ubuntu SDK is to create applications for Ubuntu.
<jkt> I do not want to port anything anywhere, "you" want a Unity frontend for that
<jkt> I'm reviewing the patches
<t1mp> ok, I didn't know that
<jkt> anyway, it's your choice to make by all means -- it's just something which surprised me a bit
<bzoltan1> jkt:  I would love to see the ubuntu SDK and the APIs portable to other platforms. That would be super cool and exciting.
<t1mp> I agree with bzoltan1.
<bzoltan1> jkt: I wonder what surprised you. Could you please elaborate?
<jkt> the way things have worked for past X years was that you were able to run any app on any desktop, you just needed to install a couple of libraries
<jkt> what surprised me was that you were surprised that one would want to run a "built for Ubuntu" app on another desktop
<jkt> perhaps I considered that more of an interoperable desktop platform than e.g. a mobile UI
<ajalkane> Ubuntu SDK is open source, why should it be a problem to have it on other platforms? It becomes only an issue of politics
<bzoltan1> jkt: it did not surprise me at all. That is a very natural thing.
<jkt> I do understand that one needs to "port" an app (i.e. rewrite an UI) between, say, MeeGo Harmattan and Sailfish
<jkt> these are completely different beasts, and that's how stuff works on mobile, sadly
<bzoltan1> ajalkane: it is not forbidden to port the SDK to any platform.
<jkt> but on desktop Linux, there were historically no such barriers, and one could run, say, a Gnome app on KDE without any hassle
<ajalkane> bzoltan1: that's exactly what I mean. It's just a question of politics if other distros want to include it.
<jkt> there were no nasty surprises like menubar disappearing only because platform XYZ has it outside of the window or whatever
<ajalkane> I for one applaud Canonical in keeping it open source
<bzoltan1> ajalkane: I do not do politics... ever
<jkt> I've been told that the QML components for Ubuntu are supposed to power both desktop and mobile apps
<bzoltan1> jkt: that is correct
<jkt> and therefore I'm surprised that it will be hard to run the desktop ones on a non-Unity desktop, that's all
<jkt> of course "you" are free to spend your resources in a way which fits you best
<t1mp> jkt: there is still a bunch of stuff missing for desktop in our uitk. We don't intend to make it hard to run on a non-unity desktop
<bzoltan1> jkt: As far as I know it has never been a secret that the primary platform as development environment and target is Ubuntu
<t1mp> but it is not done yet, especially not for desktop
<ajalkane> bzoltan1: I meant politics on part of the other distros if they choose to include this stuff, not on Ubuntus part
<bzoltan1> jkt: ajalkane: we do not build anything with a purpose to make porting hard or impossible. Portable code is a fundamental value and we all respect this value.
<dobey> jkt: it's no different from any other app, whether it's in qml, c++, or python. as long as you have the necessary dependencies installed and working, the app should work
<bzoltan1> ajalkane: I do not do any politics, ever... in any meaning.
<dobey> bzoltan1: are you dead? :)
<bzoltan1> dobey: :) I have pulse
<dobey> bzoltan1: whether you see something you do as political or not doesn't much matter. anything you do can be seen as a political thing by someone else. that's how politics works :)
<ajalkane> Well me neither. But it's obvious there's lots of politics between the distros. One example is the whole holabaloo between Wayland and Mir, Upstart and systemd etc
<nhaines> t1mp: Thanks for the blueprint!  Sorry, I'm in and out a bit today.  But I appreciate your explanations and the extra info!  :)
<t1mp> nhaines: you're welcome. I also want to get the stuff in UITK so developers can use it ASAP.
<bzoltan1> jkt: actually our idea for application developmen is that the SDK will have 3 major components. (1) The SDK Tools, that is QtCreator with special plugins (2) an emulator with the full blown Ubuntu and (3) a click chroot builder. One can create apps for Ubuntu on any platform where these components can work. Even on OSX or Windows ...
<t1mp> I've seen a port of Ubuntu.Components to OSX... (can't find the website right now)
<bzoltan1> dobey: I know :) But that is not my problem. I do no do politics and I am happy like this.
<bzoltan1> t1mp:  and the QtC is perfectly portable too... same as the emulator. The click tools might need some love, but I think they are portable too
<dobey> lp:click on osx or win would be a bit of a problem right now
<bzoltan1> jkt: so even on Ubuntu we will go away from the classic model that the runtime is the development environment. It is not sustainable.
<dobey> as it uses python-gi and has some code written in vala
<t1mp> bzoltan1: click tools you only need if your target is ubuntu. I would be happy if people would like to develop cross-platform apps (for osx/windows) using our toolkit :)
<bzoltan1> dobey:  not on the emulator ;)
<t1mp> that would mean we have a really good toolkit :)
<dobey> well, sure
<bzoltan1> dobey:  XCode does the same the Maemo SDKs did the same ... neither of these used any local service or runtime dependency
<t1mp> ^android sdk does the same
<jkt> well, it just feels backwards when one needs an emulator or chroot or a virtual machine just for running a "desktop application" on a pretty common desktop Linux :)
<dobey> bzoltan1: sure. but in that case "portability" isn't a concern for those tools, because they'll only ever be run in the VM
<t1mp> jkt: yes, I agree.
<dobey> jkt: you don't need an emulator to run the stuff on linux
<t1mp> jkt: the bug was confirmed. It is just a matter of time (I'm not saying how much). Any help is welcome :)
<dobey> the emulator is to run apps in an environment they would be run in on the phone/tablet/ubuntu
<bzoltan1> jkt: we have seen that the model you talk about is hardly sustainable even on Ubuntu
<bzoltan1> jkt:  even as we speak we provide and support the SDK for three different Ubuntu series ... it is not easy and it holds us back
<t1mp> ^just to clarify, it is technically possible to get it all to work on 10 versions of ubuntu and also osx and windows and android, but it takes a *lot* of work to implement it and then even more to support it
<bzoltan1> t1mp: +1k
<JamesTait> alecu, I'm not here, but I think we did: https://bugs.launchpad.net/software-center-agent/+bug/1293797 - feel free to make any necessary corrections. :)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1293797 in Software Center Agent "nexus 4 "COMMAND ERROR" when updating apps" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bzoltan1> not to mention that we do care about how things look and how good quality they are... and I think it is just plain honesty that we do not say that we provide the same experience and quality on distros we can not test and dogfood. But contributions are welcome. We do not block the porting.
<bzoltan1> jkt: ajalkane: dobey ^
<jkt> well, at this time I should probably point out that the application which made me come here builds and runs on OS/2
<jkt> but sure, portability and packaging costs real time
<t1mp> I'd be happy if people port uitk, and do my best to make it easy for them
<jkt> "uitk" is what in this context?
<ajalkane> Exactly as I would expect
<t1mp> uitk = Ubuntu UI Toolkit, also known as Ubuntu.Components
<t1mp> I'd support porting the full SDK also, but I happen to work more on UITK myself
<jkt> right
<bzoltan1> I totally  +1 what t1mp said
<jkt> so as a feedback from another dev, it appears to build fine on Gentoo when one nukes the dep on "thumbnailer"
<dobey> unless upstream qt has stopped supporting os/2, i don't see any reason why the uitk and apps couldn't be ported to os/2
<bzoltan1> jkt:  I know .. that was one thing what caused problem for us too on 12.04
<t1mp> jkt: oh cool. So there is no problem with the unity/hud dependency?
<jkt> that's a runtime dep in the qml files
<jkt> ...or I need more coffee
<jkt> nope, I don't
<jkt> ubuntu-ui-toolkit doesn't require these libs at build time, but its .qml files cannot load because they reference the unity-action-api
<jkt> but that's what the bug report says already
<dansuf> Is it possible to check which version of mir is ubuntu touch using?
<dansuf> Or which the current daily build is using?
<dobey> dpkg -l mir?
<dobey> or https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mir
<dansuf> there is no such package
<dobey> press tab?
<dansuf> I'm not too experienced in it but if daily contains the newset version that's not good
<dansuf> for me
<cwayne_> dpkg -l | grep mir
<dansuf> as I've got a little problem
<dobey> then don't run the daily builds?
<dobey> or file a bug, because that's what the daily builds are for… testing
<dansuf> the fact is I'm trying to port touch to my phone and it can be my fault, not the ubuntu itself
<dansuf> thanks for the suggestion, I will file a bug when I'm sure it's software problem
<mandel> sergiusens, sorry, I was out, yes, but I notice you already landed it :)
<t1mp> dansuf:  apt-cache policy libmirplatform
<dansuf> t1mp, thank you
<dansuf> This is what happens in my logcat after starting lightdm service: http://pastebin.com/KMaQKNEL
<dansuf> and in unity-system-compositor-log I've got this error:
<dansuf> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'boost::exception_detail::clone_impl<boost::exception_detail::error_info_injector<std::runtime_error> >'
<dansuf>   what():  error during hwc set()
<Saviq> dobey, fwiw, there's no bash completion on the devices...
<dobey> Saviq: oh. well, install bash-completion then hit tab? :)
<Saviq> dansuf, this error shows up sometimes when different mir servers fight for the hardware, as far as I can tell, it usually goes away after a reboot when everything settles again
<Saviq> dansuf, not that this should be needed - still a bug
<dansuf> Saviq, the problem is this happens always
<dansuf> and I can't get any grphics at all
<Saviq> dansuf, what device? which image number?
<Saviq> dansuf, also, there's #ubuntu-mir that some mir folk hang out on, probably easier to get them there
<dansuf> I am porting it to sony ericson  live with walkman, codename coconut
<dansuf> If you mean ready device images there are none
<dansuf> except for old unflipped saucy
<dansuf> Thank you for giving me the channel name, I will definitely go there.
<Saviq> dansuf, right, that might mean it's a device-specific thing, definitely talk to mir folk
<rsalveti> jezz, apparmor takes a huge time to run during first boot on the emulator
<rsalveti> running for more than 5 minutes already
<jdstrand> rsalveti: speaking of which, what's up with the x86 emulator? I saw a blog post and am itching to try
<jdstrand> rsalveti: also, note, we did get about a 40% improvement on compile times this cycle, but the emulator is a rough environment to make fast
<jdstrand> rsalveti: we also devised a method to precompile policy which the image generation process could use for preinstalled apps, which would help quite a bit
<jdstrand> rsalveti: but that most likely won't land this cycle
<rsalveti> jdstrand: just missing a qt5 stack compatible with gles, which is what I'm currently working on
<rsalveti> jdstrand: hopefully should have something for later this week
<rsalveti> jdstrand: oh, ok
<jdstrand> rsalveti: nice! :)
<rsalveti> Saviq: wonder if we have a leak with the emulator as well, unity8 keeps eating more and more if you let the first boot navigation guide running
<rsalveti> already eating 80%
<rsalveti> 84%
<rsalveti> oom will probably kill it in a few
<Saviq> rsalveti, interesting... but only when the welcome thing is running?
<Saviq> rsalveti, bug, please, we'll look into it
<rsalveti> Saviq: when rendering it seems
<Saviq> rsalveti, rendering anything?
<Saviq> rsalveti, /me thinks mir/u-s-c
<rsalveti> yeah, moving to a different lens is already enough
<rsalveti> system-compositor seems fine, unity8 is the one eating more memory
<rsalveti> let me open a bug
<rsalveti> bug 1294373
<ubot5> bug 1294373 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Memory leak when running Unity8 on the emulator" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1294373
<rsalveti> I'd guess something with qt5.2
<Tassadar> stgraber: btw, ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed* aliases are no longer hidden after the rename (but trusty-proposed still is)
<stgraber> Tassadar: should be better now
<stgraber> not sure if that matches what we had before as I've just redone it from scratch but I think what's visible now makes sense
<Tassadar> yeah
<sin18> even though i have unlocked my nexus 4 (fastboot oem unlock), at the time of flashing it bombs with 'can't boot recovery image' as im flashing the device with ubuntu-device-flash command
<sergiusens> sin18, how are you running it?
<sin18> sudo ubuntu-device-flash --channel=devel --bootstrap
<sergiusens> sin18, can you pastebin the output?
<sin18> sergiusens : pastebin.com/GmX8ShRb
<shiggitay> rsalveti, hello :)
<shiggitay> any N5 progress?
<sergiusens> sin18, do you have xz-utils installed? (apt get it if not)
<sergiusens> sin18, oh, and why the sudo to ubuntu-device-flash
<sergiusens> ?
<sin18> sergiusens : already have xz-utils .... as for sudo (no god reason now that you pose the ques).. let me run it with regular userid
<sin18> no good*
<sin18> sergiusens : i know why i was using sudo as i run into error -> mkdir /home/ubuntu/.cache/ubuntu-images/pool: permission denied
<sergiusens> sin18, that can only happen if the first run was done as sudo
<sergiusens> sin18, /home/ubuntu, is this a VM?
<sin18> sergiusens : yes it is VM (virtualbox) hosted on fedora
<sergiusens> sin18, that's going to be a problem with usb devices appearing and dissappearing; that's the reason it fails
<sin18> sergiusens : that is true where i have to check 'usb' under devices during the process. However, i remember using same setup to install ubuntu touch on nexus 7 several months back
<sergiusens> sin18, if you want to flash from fedora install go from yum, hope it has 1.2 and then "go get launchpad.net/goget-ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-device-flash" and make sure adb ad fastboot are avail
<sergiusens> sin18, well; if from the VM you can run: adb device; adb reboot bootloader; fastboot devices; fastboot reboot; adb devices and it never fails I will look into it a bit more
<sin18> sergiusens : i can confirm that adb device; adb reboot bootloader; fastboot devices; work for me on VM
#ubuntu-touch 2014-03-19
<sergiusens> sin18, so how did you setup such VM for it to do that?
<sin18> sergiusens : just installed ubutu on virtualbox as a guest (using ubuntu iso)
<sergiusens> sin18, iirc you needed to manually add usb devices in virtualbox
<sin18> sergiusens : i have noticed that vbox is smart where it just shows up under vm - usb devices
<sergiusens> sin18, hmm, didn't work last I used vbox 2 years ago.
<sergiusens> sin18, how's your ram and tmpfs?
<sergiusens> that might be another problem
<sin18> sergiusens : 8 GB, 4 of which allocated to VM
<sergiusens> I still feel you should use your native environment
<sergiusens> this is trusty I suppose?
<sin18> sergiusens  : yes though i tried from saucy too on VM
<sin18> sergiusens: btw can i install ubuntu touch on to nexus 4 from fedora ?
<sergiusens> sin18, yes, as I told you above
<sergiusens> sin18, you just need go installed
<sergiusens> adb and fastboot installed
<sin18> sergiusens : was jsut surprised because i didnt realize that was an option. Will explore it
<sergiusens> sin18, you can flash from a mac as well
<sergiusens> sin18, you can problably even just use the binary in the deb package from fedora
<sin18> sergiusens : thanks, heading out will try it
<Ubuntu> hello?
<Guest52095> hello how do you instal ubuntu for nexus7 1 gen?
<Beldar> Guest52095, You can use multirom from google play to multiboot it with whatever is the nexus now
<Beldar> on*
<Beldar> The touch, saucy was the last desktop image
<Beldar> err raring
<alecu> add-apt-repository seems broken on #244, is this known?
<alecu> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7118003/
<dholbach> good morning
<fps> hmm, i'd really like to have the app window that gets shown upon ctrl-r in qtcreator to remember its dimensions and position on the screen
<fps> [it always goes to my second monitor and i always have to resize it manually]
<fps> in a qt c++ app i'd know how to achieve that
<fps> but i'm a complete qml/ubuntu touch noob ;D
<fps> will i have to manually check what kind of device the app is running on and then use code to store/retrieve the dimensions/positions at shutdown/startup?
<fps> also: how to deploy the app to the phone and run it?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Chocolate Caramel Day! :-D
<fps> oh, found the menu entry
<fps> let's see if it does anything
<mhr3> mandel, ping?
<mandel> mhr3, morning!
<mandel> mhr3, how can I help :)
<mhr3> mandel, morning, could you tell me where do i find udm logs?
<fps> hmm, ok
<fps> enabled networking on the device and used the build -> ubuntu touch -> run on device menu entry
<fps> nothing :(
<mandel> mhr3, sure, le me double check, will be a second
<fps> i get some errors in the "general messages" log
<fps> enabled networking on the device and used the build -> ubuntu touch -> run on device menu entry[10:06:32] bash: cannot set terminal process group (-1): Invalid argument
<fps> bash: no job control in this shell
<fps> oops
<fps> copy and paste error, but i guess it's still readable
<fps> oh well, will check this channel later. have to do some money earning work now ;)
<mandel> mhr3, the session ones are in ~/.cache/ubuntu-download-manager/ the system ones are in /var/log/ubuntu-download-manager
<mandel> mhr3, let me know if you need help reading them, what is the problem?
<_matti_> Hi, I'm trying to build Ubuntu Touch for Nexus 4. I successfully created the build environment, downloaded the sources via repo and got the Nexus 4 files by calling "breakfast". Now I get some error messages (some not existing files, missing permissions to /system/etc/firmware). Does the extrac-files script assume that I have installed CM on the device? Shouldn't it work with Android also?
<_matti_> Sorry, wanted to write: "Now I get some error messages when using extract-files.sh"
<mhr3> mandel, mind looking at https://launchpadlibrarian.net/170005100/udm.log ?
<mhr3> mandel, search for "com (4)" and tell me why :)
<mandel> mhr3, sure :)
<mandel> mhr3, the file is already there (at least 3 times) and the download manager is adding the number before the extension, in this case, cim is the only part of the name before a .
<mandel> mhr3, check if the files are there, remove all of them, try the installation again and let me know if after installation is present (it should not)
<mhr3> mandel, well the bigger problem is that the install fails with a space in the name
<mandel> mhr3, yes, seems that the execution does not like those spaces :-/
<mhr3> mandel, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7118794/
<mhr3> mandel, whose bug? :)
<mhr3> you or click?
<mandel> mhr3, lets first see if the files are left there after installation, they should not
<mandel> mhr3, also, I think after the error the should be cleaned...
<mhr3> apparently they aren't ^^
<mandel> mhr3, let me check the code, give me a few mins
<mhr3> barry, known that system-image-cli can't upgrade? it tells me that it can't download channels.json
<mandel> mhr3, hm... weird, we tested the umd and the si before landing them and had no problems, what img are you at, and device?
<mandel> mhr3, can you let me know the version of system-image-common and ubuntu-download-manager??
<mhr3> mandel, i dist-upgraded 30minutes ago
<mhr3> mako, trusty-proposed
<mandel> mhr3, dist-upgrade... hm, I would not use that it breaks things
<mhr3> flashing now with ubuntu-device-flash... so can't tell you the versions anymore
<mandel> mhr3, flahs it to version 246, I'll be testing with that on mako
<mhr3> mandel, fwiw http://paste.ubuntu.com/7118817/
<mandel> mhr3, that is an old bug we fixed some time ago where there is a race condition in system image
<mandel> update*
<mandel> mhr3, AFAIK it should be fix in the latests img
<mhr3> mandel, seems like it isn't
<mhr3> mandel, my base image was something between 242 and 244
<mandel> mhr3, those had broken si, it landed yesterday
<mandel> mhr3, I'm testing with the latests img the udm to see if the files are not cleaned after installation
<mandel> mhr3, I cannot reproduce your issues, I'm downloading files apps, installing them and removing them, I'm going to break pkcon  and will let you know
<mhr3> mandel, hm, looks like the entire Downloads dir was deleted after flash
<mandel> mhr3, ok, it indeed does not remove the package when there is an error.. we should talk about this, I think it is left behind in order to be able to debug
<mhr3> ah, no... i did s/local/cache/ :/
<mandel> mhr3, since, if we remove it, we don't know what was the issues (I did this my removing pkcon from my system)
<mhr3> mandel, but consider you just downloaded 500mb pkg and it fails to install cause you don't have space on the card
<mhr3> now you not only don't have space but lost 500mb
<mandel> mhr3, hm, indeed, we need to talk with alecu and see what we want to do
<mhr3> mandel, hm... so i removed everything from Downloads and it's still failing to install
<mandel> mhr3, hm, do you have the logs?
<mandel> mhr3, that is very strange, could be an issue with that package
<mandel> mhr3, I installed about 3, 4 before I told you it was ok
<mhr3> mandel, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7118892/
<mandel> mhr3, there are two changes we can do, one, that I remove the file (something that is currently done in the success case) or we trust the scope to do the right thing when it gets the error signal
<mandel> mhr3, that seems to be a click issue, can you install other apps?
<mandel> mhr3, lin 10 - 30 are the click stdout and stderr
<mhr3> mandel, same error with different apps
<mandel> mhr3, wow, I don't have that issue at all!
<mandel> mhr3, is that devel-propose?
<mandel> line 30 is very interesting.. Permission denied
<mhr3> mandel, yes, 246
<mandel> mhr3, ok, reflashing to see if I can reproduce it from scratch
<mhr3> maybe i should do clean flash and dump my ~
<mandel> mhr3, if you have no problem in removing it, it would be a nice test, yest
<mandel> yest*
<mandel> gosh.. let me type yes!
<fps> ok, as an aside: as the deploying to phone doesn't work with QtCreator, what's the manual process?
<mandel> mhr3, I just installed that same package with no problem.. it looks like it could be related to the state of your system :-/
<cjwatson> mhr3: what are the permissions on the directory /opt/click.ubuntu.com/.click/users/phablet ?
<cjwatson> mhr3: and is it possible that you worked around an issue from last week or thereabouts by manually creating that directory?
<cjwatson> mhr3: this sounds awfully like the situation I cautioned against in my comment #2 on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/click/+bug/1291192
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1291192 in click (Ubuntu) "click hook run-user fails when booting image 233" [Critical,Fix released]
<oSoMoN> Mirv, hey, I’m reading your blog entry (congrats on the almost entirely smooth landing of Qt 5.2 btw!), and I’m interested in "xvfb used to run unit tests needed parameters updated in most packages because of OpenGL changes in Qt", can you point me to those changes?
<oSoMoN> Mirv, I mean the parameters updates to xvfb? I’ve seen similar problems with my oxide branch of webbrowser-app, where I started using xvfb, and I’d like to check that I solved it in a consistent way with what you’ve done
<mhr3> cjwatson, no, i never touched that dir
<Mirv> oSoMoN: sure. there were a bunch of "Could not initialize GLX" which were fixed by passing a "-s '-screen 0 640x480x24'" parameter like in https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/ubuntu/trusty/maliit-framework/fix_tests_under_qt52/+merge/203039
<Mirv> some used QT_QPA_PLATFORM=minimal instead since that was the first glue found, but that should be better in allowing the emulated X tests to continue to run
<cjwatson> mhr3: what does ls -ld /opt/click.ubuntu.com/.click/users/phablet say?
<Mirv> oSoMoN: and thanks :)
<mhr3> cjwatson, drwxr-xr-x 2 clickpkg clickpkg 4096 Mar 18 16:51 /opt/click.ubuntu.com/.click/users/phablet
<cjwatson> mhr3: chown phablet:phablet /opt/click.ubuntu.com/.click/users/phablet
<cjwatson> mhr3: maybe an artifact of some earlier bug if you didn't create that yourself
<cjwatson> mhr3: was this a fresh install, or has it been upgraded?
<cjwatson> I mean the user data
<mhr3> cjwatson, upgraded
<cjwatson> ok.  I'll worry about it if I get reports from fresh bootstraps, then
<mhr3> cjwatson, yea, that fixed it
<oSoMoN> Mirv, thanks, that’s exactly the fix I applied to my webbrowser-app branch, glad it’s consistent with your approach :)
<Mirv> oSoMoN: good! :)
<gcollura> how do I take screenshots on the device?
<ogra_> gcollura, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7073413/
<gcollura> thanks ogra_ :)
<ogra_> (there is a fix for phablet-screenshot in the queue, but i think it did not land yet)
<t1mp> is there a stable (devel, not proposed) image yet with qt52?
<ogra_> t1mp, nope
<t1mp> ogra_: ok
<ogra_> i guess we might have one by end of the week
 * janimo` is awed by 78 mountpoints existing on a fresh mako install
<ogra_> heh
<janimo`> this is a metric we sure have any competitor beat at
<ogra_> what scares you about it ? apart from getting a large mtab
<janimo`> ogra_, same things as about large codebases I guess. The implied complexity
<ogra_> well, the code that does the mounting is pretty simple
<janimo`> ogra_, which code does this? I don't even dream of documentation existing for this :)
<ogra_> the code in /usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/touch
<ogra_> it reads "writable-paths" from disk onboot and loops over it
<janimo`> ogra_, ok, that is code I had briefly looked at before, thanks
<janimo`> ogra_, /dev/mmcblk0p23 on /lib/ufw/user6.rules type ext4 (rw,relatime,discard,data=ordered)
<janimo`> not sure what to make of that. A  file as a mountpoint?
<ogra_> well, effectively it is /userdata/system-data/
<ogra_> imagine the bind mounts as links into that dir
<davmor2> Morning all
<t1mp> I have image 237, and the device boots (I can connect with adb), but the screen stays black. What can be the cause?
<t1mp> @nexus4
<ogra_> missing patience ?
<ogra_> (if whoopsie/apport process crash files the boot can take ages)
<t1mp> I never experienced a boot process on that device yet that takes >5min
<ogra_> well, check top
<davmor2> t1mp: press the power button twice
<t1mp> I don't see weird stuff in top http://ubuntuone.com/5EZIq6O1ZpRKF3uWWT7AG1
<t1mp> davmor2: doesn't do anything
<davmor2> t1mp: do ps aux | grep unity8
<t1mp> davmor2: phablet   1892  0.1  1.3 234928 24956 ?        Ssl  11:18   0:00 unity8
<ogra_> interesting
<ogra_> so you should see something on screen
<t1mp> nope, fully black (no pixels, no backlight)
<t1mp> without adb I would guess the phone is off
<t1mp> when rebooting, I see the Google logo and then it turns black.
 * t1mp reflashing to -proposed
<t1mp> after flashing the device, screen is still black :(
<t1mp> how do I change the brightness of the screen?
<ogra_> with the indicator
<ogra_> (battery)
<t1mp> from command-line I meant, my screen is black so no indicator
<t1mp> oh I see the flash failed. I still have image 237
<t1mp> the last file fails to be pushed - http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7119371/
<t1mp> I don't know where it is pushed, but there seems to be space available - http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7119373/
<sergiusens> t1mp, are there any xz files in /cache/recovery?
<ogra_> t1mp, it pushes in recovery ... and it uses /cache
<sergiusens> t1mp, list them to me and wipe them
<sergiusens> 146M free isn't enough
<sergiusens> s/6/3/
<t1mp> sergiusens: https://pastebin.canonical.com/106765/
<t1mp> I'll delete thoe
<t1mp> *those
<ogra_> geez
<ogra_> 2fa
<sergiusens> my thought is the upgrader is supposed to clean that; I'll check it's code
<t1mp> ogra_: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7119385/
<t1mp> ogra_: "pas" auto-completed to pastebin.canonical.com :)
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> version-101.tar.xz
<ogra_> ???
<ogra_> wow
 * ogra_ wonders where that comes from
<t1mp> ogra_: that's probably from today. I did a "ubuntu-device-flash devel-proposed" (forgot the --channel) and it started flashing 101 before I cancelled
<ogra_> sergiusens, ^^^ that should rather produce an error i suppose
<sergiusens> ogra_, it should; I have an MR somewhere around for that
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> there is an MR for everything :)
<t1mp> thanks guys, I reflashed, and at least now I can see a spinning ubuntu logo :)
<mandel> mhr3, any luck with the installation of click packages?
<mhr3> mandel, did the chown, removed everything from the downloads dir, now it works
<mandel> mhr3, ok, nevertheless you did bring up two bugs, the one realted with the space in the name, which should be fixed by adding "" around it and is part of the click scope and what do do will the click package on error
<mandel> mhr3, lets wait for alecu and we can decide how is the best way to fix those
<mhr3> mandel, opened https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-click/+bug/1294631
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1294631 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "Click packages with spaces in file name fail to install" [Undecided,New]
<mandel> mhr3, awesome, thx
<mandel> mhr3, I think it is due to the installation command, and I don't thing that udm should have any knowledge about it
<cjwatson> mandel: don't just add quotes like that, you'll create other bugs
<mandel> cjwatson, true... meh, I hate the fact that udm does the installation
<cjwatson> mandel: either switch to the packagekit dbus method, or use proper subprocess invocation that doesn't go through the shell
<mandel> cjwatson, I'm using a correct process invocation, they send the shell like that so that the can call a dbus method in the scope
<cjwatson> you're clearly not since you wouldn't have this bug if you were :)
<cjwatson> correct subprocess invocation doesn't have quoting bugs
<cjwatson> I guess there's no way to get udm to perform multiple commands in sequence other than that && hack?
<mandel> cjwatson, that is the issue, is not that I'm not using the correct way to execute the process is that they send the command with &&
<mandel> cjwatson, I guess I can change the api to support a list of commands, where I execute them one after the other one as long as the previous is successful
<mandel> cjwatson, but at that point, it feels that udm is doing waaaaay to much, I don't want to be a process dispatcher
<cjwatson> I didn't mean udm was doing it wrong, I meant that the scope was
<mandel> cjwatson, I was covering my ass hehehe :)
 * mandel is emotional when he makes mistakes ;)
<mandel> cjwatson, but you are indeed right in saying that is a hack and is dangerous and not very flexible
<cjwatson> the safe fix with least structural rearrangement would be to have the scope do proper metacharacter escaping
<cjwatson> http://doc.qt.digia.com/qtcreator-extending/utils-qtcprocess.html seems to have the right kinds of functions
<cjwatson> oh, though that's in QtC, bah
<mandel> cjwatson, well, honestly, I'm more than able to tell them to send a list and do the hard work on my side it just feels bad, but it might be a personal taste of mine
<cjwatson> sed -r 's/([^a-zA-Z0-9+,./:=@_-])/\\\1/g'
<cjwatson> an equivalent of that in QRegexp shouldn't be too hard
<cjwatson> I certainly prefer list forms where possible :)
<mandel> cjwatson, yeah, I'm not doing a regexp hehe
<mandel> cjwatson, less code + problems ;)
<ogra_> wow, that regex looks like asciiart
<mandel> ogra_, there is even a scary face in there :=@
<ogra_> yeah :)
<cjwatson> the safe punctuation symbols are in ascii order, that's not my problem :)
<cjwatson> (apart from - because character class syntax)
<mandel> mhr3, cjwatson I'll fix it allowing a list to be passed as per bug 1294634 and I'll send a patch to the click scope
<ubot5> bug 1294634 in ubuntu-download-manager "Only one post download command can be passed to the download via the metadata" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1294634
<cjwatson> cool
<mandel> cjwatson, on other news, testing umd again with your branch, if everything goes ok (updates and click installation) I'll give a +1 to that silo
<barry> mhr3, mandel did you identify a problem in the system update stack?
<mandel> barry, I think it was mhr3 system state, it was in an older img version and did a dist upgrade and things went wrong
<mandel> barry, AFAIK everything is working now as expected
<barry> mandel: ok, thanks
<mhr3> barry, 2 issues: wrong owner of the /opt/... dir + space in click file name
<barry> mhr3: ack
<cjwatson> bzoltan: I've landed click 0.4.19, which should have the chroot fixes you wanted, so I think you should be able to create both 13.10 and 14.04 chroots now
<bzoltan> cjwatson: nice! thank you. I am dogfooding the 0.1.19 since yesterday and it created the chroots
<bzoltan> cjwatson:  today when I have destroyed and recreated the chroots I have seen that many SDK packages are missing.
<cjwatson> if I can get to the point of being able to just install ubuntu-sdk-libs-dev:armhf it'll be much easier to handle this
<cjwatson> I'm getting there but currently blocked by https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/libaccounts-glib/multiarch/+merge/211468 and https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/dee/multiarch/+merge/211463
<bzoltan> cjwatson: OK
<bzoltan> cjwatson:  the QtCreator frontend is ready for the new frameworks and click stuff
<cjwatson> bzoltan: which packages in particular are missing?
<asac> cjwatson: how can i query the valid frameworks for the click chroot command?
<bzoltan> cjwatson: after a clean chroot creation all qt5declarative*plugin
<cjwatson> asac: no interface for that yet
<cjwatson> file a bug :)
<ogra_> or write an interface ;)
<cjwatson> I'm fine with writing it
<bzoltan> ogra_:  I got that card too already :D
<ogra_> heh
<cjwatson> well, I didn't ask for writing it, I asked for suggesting a sketch shape for the interface you needed, not quite the same thing
<ogra_> we need to keep asac's coding skills alive else he fully turns into a manager some day ;)
<asac> cjwatson: aye
<cjwatson> bzoltan: right, I'm currently only installing the -dev bits and not the runtime.  I think honestly it's best for me to fix this by focusing on making ubuntu-sdk-libs-dev:armhf installation
<cjwatson> *installable
<cjwatson> hardcoded lists in click chroot are a stupid hack
<asac> ogra_: :)
<cjwatson> mhr3: any chance I could get https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/dee/multiarch/+merge/211463 reviewed/landed?
<bzoltan> cjwatson: If there is anything I can help please bug me
<cjwatson> bzoltan: will do.  not at present though, I need to get dee and libaccounts-glib fixed before I can see the next level in the stack (if any)
<cjwatson> mardy: any news on the libaccounts-glib landing?
<mardy> dbarth: ^
<mardy> dbarth: maybe we should get a silo just for that, to make sure it can land soon?
<dbarth> this should land with the webapps-oa silo; it's ready now
<mardy> Elleo: hi! The peer picker UI you added to the content hub, in which process will it live? In the app or in the content-hub service?
<Elleo> mardy: for 14.04 it lives in the app, once there's the infrastructure in place to support it it'll live in a separate helper
<Elleo> I forget the name of the bit of infrastructure we need for that though
<Elleo> bfiller: ^ ?
<bfiller> mardy: lives in the app, will move to the hub process once trusted sessions are in place post 14.04
<Elleo> trusted sessions, that's what I was thinking of :)
<mardy> Elleo, bfiller: thanks
<mardy> dednick: hi! So, it seems that for the trust session, we'll need to be able to add specific surfaces, not just pids
<mardy> dednick: because both in the Online Accounts and Content Hub cases, the trusted helper is a single process (a D-Bus service) which will have more windows
<dednick> mardy: the trusted helper has surfaces?
<Elleo> kenvandine: ^ what's the final structure of the content-hub picker service likely to be like? I seem to remember you mentioning it possibly living outside of content-hub-service on its own?
<fps> hm, is OTA update possible without having a ubuntu one account?
<mardy> dednick: yes: for Online Accounts it's the Online Accounts UI itself (or some other page in other cases), for the Content Hub it will be a screen to select the peers
<Elleo> oops, time for a meeting; back later
<kenvandine> Elleo, mardy: i've been wanting to keep the part that has a surface outside of the hub itself
<kenvandine> separate process
<kenvandine> but still a trusted helper of some sort
<mardy> kenvandine: OK, so the hub will spawn a separate process and talk to it via some IPC?
<kenvandine> mardy, i think so
<mhr3> sil2100, can you take a look at cjwatson's dee branch? too much debian magic for me :)
<kenvandine> i wanted to keep the hub service as simple as possible
<kenvandine> and having another process that handles the surface as needed
<kenvandine> short lived
<sil2100> mhr3: which branch? :)
<cjwatson> bzoltan: I just tried installing ubuntu-sdk-libs:armhf (no -dev), fwiw, and that fails too for basically the same reasons - I think it'd be unacceptable to hardcode the huge pile of stuff in sdk-libs in click chroot, we'd lose track really quickly
<mhr3> sil2100, https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/dee/multiarch/+merge/211463
<mardy> kenvandine: they'll have the same lifetime, won't they?
<kenvandine> the process that shows the picker component would only be running while it's needed
<mhr3> cjwatson, iirc gir didn't support multiarch last time we tried, did that change?
<kenvandine> and i was thinking it would be multiple instance, so there could be multiple processes running handling different requests
<mardy> kenvandine: ah, OK, your case is a bit different
<dednick> mardy: as far as I'm aware, the trusted helper shouldn't really have any surfaces. It should just be managing the stacking of other surfaces (sessions).
<mardy> kenvandine: yep
<kenvandine> mardy, that isn't set in stone though :)
<kenvandine> but i wanted it more of a fire and forget from the hub (not totally forget)
<kenvandine> the hub will of course watch the transfer request
<kenvandine> but not care about the state of the helper process
<kenvandine> which would get torn down when the trusted session is done
<cjwatson> mhr3: it doesn't reliably, no, but I didn't mark any gir packages as multiarch
<cjwatson> mhr3: for exactly that reason
<mardy> dednick: well, if that's a hard requirement, I can refactor how Online Accounts works, it should be doable to delegate the surfaces to other processes
<mardy> dednick: but I believe you'll get this requirement when you start targeting the desktop won't you? There it's full of processes with multiple windows
<mhr3> cjwatson, so dee kinda is yet is isn't multiarch?
<dednick> mardy: I think it's going to have to be a hard requirement for the moment.
<kenvandine> mardy, i'd prefer that for online accounts too
<kenvandine> i think splitting that would be overall a good thing
<dednick> mardy: at the moment, there's no way to reference a single mir session of a process let alone one of it's surfaces.
<mardy> kenvandine: I don't think so... we certainly don't gain anything from splitting
<kenvandine> mardy, then signon-ui would just be a service process that manages the helpers
<kenvandine> mardy, right now if there is 2 requests for auth, it queues them right?
<kenvandine> so you only see one
<mardy> kenvandine: I already plan to merge signon-ui in the online-accounts-ui process
<kenvandine> haven't we had problems with that?
<mardy> kenvandine: no, they are not queued (unless they are for the same account, but that won't change anyways)
<kenvandine> ah... i thought they were
<mardy> kenvandine: they are queued *per client*
<mardy> kenvandine: so, we cannot stack two signon-uis on the same client window
<kenvandine> mardy, what's a client in this case?
<kenvandine> an app that's requesting the auth?
<mardy> kenvandine: yep
<kenvandine> so if friends and the browser both need auth, it would show them both?
<kenvandine> i guess where that was biting me was when we had the script for adding the accounts
<mardy> kenvandine: yes, unless it's the same account
<kenvandine> it would add multiples and both get auth requests
<mardy> dednick: do you have a vague idea of when you'll be able to address single surfaces? So that I know if I can work with pids for the time being (and have bugs on a few corner cases) and wait, or if I should refactor the code and work with pids forever
<dednick> mardy: i'll need to check with tvoss about how this fits into current cycle requirements
 * tvoss reads backlog
<dednick> tvoss: ah. that's helpful :)
<tvoss> dednick, gimme a few for context switch
<dednick> sure
<cjwatson> mhr3: it can safely be multiarch at the runtime level, which is all that I need for my use case
<cjwatson> mhr3: multiarch -dev packages are more complicated, but in a lot of cases that's a stretch goal anyway
<cjwatson> mhr3: but the lack of a multiarch runtime here blocks doing a foreign-arch install (needed for click chroot) of anything involving friends, since that has Multi-Arch: foreign components (i.e. in practice installed from the native architecture but able to satisfy dependencies from other architectures) that depend on libdee, as well as having components from the foreign architecture that depend on libdee
<cjwatson> mhr3: so I have to have the libdee runtime be Multi-Arch: same in order to make this work
<cjwatson> mhr3: fortunately the packaging is already in the right shape for that, it's just missing metadata
<rickspencer3> jono, on the api page there is a sort of block diagram of the qml api
<rickspencer3> http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/qml/api/
<rickspencer3> I'd like to put that into a presentation I am making
<rickspencer3> was there some app that I should install for all that?
<jono> rickspencer3, which block diagram?
<bzoltan> cjwatson:  would it be OK to install the click packages in an armhf ubuntu-sdk-14.03 click chroot and  aa-clickquery the policy version there?
<cjwatson> bzoltan: that's probably a question for jdstrand
<bzoltan> cjwatson:  we are discussing with him about it ... on the #sdk
<bzoltan> cjwatson: as the click-review-tool does not recognize the -qml, -html frameworks
<bzoltan> cjwatson:  as they are not listed under /usr/share/click/frameworks
<cjwatson> they should be, they're in ubuntu-sdk-libs-dev
<cjwatson> but I can't cross-install that in click chroots yet for the reasons given earlier
<bzoltan> cjwatson: so, as for now ... the locally installed ubuntu-sdk-libs-dev is the only usable source
<cjwatson> right, I don't really see a more sensible approach than driving towards making that work
<cjwatson> which I'm already doing, if I can persuade everyone to land my changes :)
<bzoltan> cjwatson:  yes... now I start to understand where we are :)
<fps> hmm, there's seven updates available
<fps> i just logged into my ubuntu account (since that seems to be nessecary (???))
<fps> they all fail with "COMMAND ERROR" [sic]
<fps> is that expected behaviour at this point?
<fps> this is not using apt or anything, but the update manager shipped with ubuntu 14.04 (r237)
<popey> fps: yes.
<popey> fps: that will go away when we promote the next image
<fps> popey: ok, so updates with that image are broken
<fps> ?
<popey> yes, long story ☻
<popey> bug
<popey> bug 1293797
<ubot5> bug 1293797 in Software Center Agent "nexus 4 "COMMAND ERROR" when updating apps" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1293797
<fps> fair enough :D
<popey> sorry about that ☹
<fps> no problem at all..
<fps> the issue is known
<fps> the bug is filed
<fps> what could go wrong? ;D
<fps> somewhat related: will i make this channel my enemy when asking why ubuntu touch doesn't just go with apt in a more vanilla way?
<fps> why all this system write only, and OTA update breakage if manually using apt?
<popey> no, not at all
<popey> it's a valid question
<fps> that sentence of mine was bad.. if it was undecipherable, let me know and i'll rephrase :D
<popey> but one that we've answered a few times, so it should be a faq
<fps> checking the FAQ
<popey> yeah, i dont think we've written it up anywhere
<fps> the write only part of it i can guess about
<fps> it's probably for security reasons
<popey> there's a number of facets, including security, yes
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/Specifications/ApplicationConfinement/Manifest
<cjwatson> it also makes system image updates a lot simpler to apply, because you can do them as a big delta blob rather than as something with lots of moving parts that can go wrong
<fps> i see.
<jdstrand> we don't want to run maintainer scripts as root
<cjwatson> the security angle is for third-party apps - it's to some extent orthogonal from how system updates are applied
<fps> and the mistrust for maintainer scripts is probably rooted in the more open app store
<jdstrand> and click allows that. we could've prevented that during reviews or done something to accomodate that, but click solves it nicely
<fps> as opposed ot e.g. central ubuntu apt repositories
<jdstrand> I think mostly it is actually about the upgrades though
<cjwatson> installing third-party apps into a separate tree, with their own confinement etc., is a prerequisite for doing the system image thing; but not vice versa
<fps> that application confinement page gives me some nice entry points to read more about the system
<cjwatson> I'm not personally as wild about system images as some - I can see their usefulness but we could have done it in other ways
<fps> so i'll digest that first and then come back later with more questions ;D
<fps> cjwatson: and i guess noone is stopping anyone of doing it some different way with custom images
<fps> yay for open source..
<cjwatson> well yeah, it's all free software which you can reassemble as you wish, though I suspect that it will be a bit of an uphill fight as some things in the depths of the boot infrastructure probably won't apt-get dist-upgrade very nicely
<fps> ok, got a meeting to attend.. thanks for the answers :D
<Cimi> maybe this question was already answered
<Cimi> but I don't have https://system-image.ubuntu.com/trusty/mako/ or -proposed
<Cimi> thus phablet-flahs is not working for me
<ogra_> phablet-flash is obsolete since several weeks
<Cimi> ahah
<Cimi> good
<ogra_> use ubuntu-device-flash (comes from the same PPA)
<Cimi> I really read mailing lists :\
<ogra_> :)
<Cimi> thank you ogra_ :D
<ogra_> np
<asac> rsalveti: ChickenCutlass: awe:
<asac> * click-apparmor and apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu image tests failing with new ofono* (Jamie)
<asac> https://bugs.launchpad.net/qa-regression-testing/+bug/1294667
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1294667 in QA Regression Testing "click-apparmor and apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu image tests failing with new ofono*" [Critical,Fix released]
<asac> -> only impact testing, not user visible but understood now and getting fixed.
<asac> rsalveti: ChickenCutlass: awe: can you please work into the ofono CI Train testplan to run the security tests?
<ogra_> asac, not ofono ... ofono-phonesim-autostart
<asac> we want to improve the testsplans based on what issues didnt get spotted in the CITrain silo, so this one should be addewd for now or at best automated
<ogra_> asac, because it installs and runs an x server
<asac> well, add it for now and it will be automated once we have automated silo testing available (couple of weeks)
<asac> ogra_: ok.
<ogra_> asac, this isnt phonedations :)
<ogra_> ofono-phonesim-autostart is QA
<asac> rsalveti: ChickenCutlass: awe: so add it to whatever components test plan that caused the regression
<asac> pitti: jibel: ^
<asac> not sure if you have a testplan at all for integration/CITrain testing, if not would be a good start :)
<ogra_> effectively the issue is an infra one that doanac just fixed though
<asac> e.g. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlans/
<asac> sure
<asac> thats the idea
<ogra_> (ofono-phonesim-autostart was installed before any tests run, so we constantly had an X server running, doanac just fixed it to only install that package when the respective tests are due)
<asac> we get a regression, fix it in firedrill, but then revisit test plans and identify smart stitches to prevent the class of problems before landing
<rsalveti> ogra_: can't we also fix it to not depend on x11 related stuff?
<cwayne_> mhall119, ping
<ogra_> rsalveti, i discussed that with pitti, seems thats not so easy
<pitti> rsalveti: ofono-phonesim would need to be rewritten to not use Qt4/GUI stuff then
<rsalveti> oh, it's using qt4 =\
<pitti> as I said, it's much easier to hide it more thoroughly, like hiding its xvfb socket
<pitti> if that's all what tests are stumbling over
<pitti> (it seems strange to assert the nonexistance of other X servers, but if that makes sense for something we can certainly hide it
<ogra_> well, having X11 on the phone is really ugly ... but yeah, as long as it doesnt taint test results
<pitti> it certainly has heavy deps that way
<mhall119> cwayne_: pong
<cwayne_> mhall119, hey, so re: getting the customization documentation up on d.u.c, what's the next step to getting that done?
<mhall119> cwayne_: we need an importer script
<cwayne_> mhall119, and who would need to do that, us? (if so, that's totally fine, just trying to understand the necessary steps :))
<mhall119> preferably you, yes
<mhall119> I'll get you some info in a minute, on a hangout right now
<niemeyer> kenvandine: ping
<kenvandine> niemeyer, pong
<niemeyer> kenvandine: Hey Ken
<niemeyer> kenvandine: Wondering if you might have a hint about this:
<niemeyer> <niemeyer> I'm having some sort of issue with signond
<niemeyer> <niemeyer> 2014-03-19 14:56:34,804 - CRITICAL - ../../../../lib/SignOn/connection-manager.cpp 106 setupSocketConnection p2p error: QDBusError("org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.FileNotFound", "Failed to connect to socket /run/user/1000/signond/socket: No such file or directory") 1
<niemeyer> <niemeyer> Looking at logs:
<niemeyer> <niemeyer> Mar 19 14:57:07 gopher signond[1618]: QObject::disconnect: Unexpected null parameter
<niemeyer> <niemeyer> Any idea of who'd be the right person to talk about this?
<niemeyer> <niemeyer> The Online Accounts app seems broken as well
<niemeyer> <niemeyer> Clicking on it shows an empty pane
<kenvandine> niemeyer, what triggered that?
<niemeyer> kenvandine: ubuntuoneauth
<kenvandine> what's that?
<niemeyer> kevank: A login attempt
<kenvandine> just trying to add a U1 account?
<niemeyer> ii  libubuntuoneauth-2.0-0:amd64     14.04+14.04.20140306  amd64                 Ubuntu One authentication library
<niemeyer> kevank: ^
<niemeyer> kevank: Sorry
<niemeyer> kenvandine: ^
<kenvandine> i'm not familiar with that, are you using that from some other app access accounts?
<kenvandine> dobey, ^^ ideas?
<niemeyer> kenvandine: I'm not very familiar either..
<niemeyer> kenvandine: I've been trying to give some of the phone infrastructure folks an interface for it, on the basis that it was a stable way to do these actions
<niemeyer> kenvandine: But suddently the underlying actions don't feel so tricky anymore :)
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> niemeyer, is online accounts working on your device in general?  like can you see accounts in system-settings?
<niemeyer> kenvandine: RIght now, no
<niemeyer> kenvandine: Moments ago I could see the main pane listing U1 and Google..
<kenvandine> seems fine for me on image 246
<niemeyer> kenvandine: But clicking on "Add account" would show an empty pane
<niemeyer> kenvandine: I'm on the desktop
<niemeyer> kenvandine: Sorry for not making this clear
<kenvandine> oh :)
<ogra_> better wait for convergence then :P
<niemeyer> kenvandine: yeah, sorry.. I was pointed here to talk to you, and forgot to inform the context
<kenvandine> no worries
<ogra_> (the amd64 above could have told though ... )
<kenvandine> i didn't look that closely :)
<kenvandine> ok, indeed attempting to add U1 in the control center on my desktop seems to make it unhappy
<kenvandine> although others work
<kenvandine> dobey, is that expected to work on the desktop?  I didn't think we were including that for the desktop yet
<niemeyer> I'm working on things related to push notifications for the phone, FWIW
<niemeyer> I'm just trying to test it in my development machine
<kenvandine> sure
<ogra_> the installer sets up a U1 account nowadays ... so it must work *somehow*
<kenvandine> yeah, but it wasn't a plugin for UOA before
<kenvandine> and that was added specifically for touch
<kenvandine> it does indeed show up for me on the desktop though
<kenvandine> and doesn't work
<davmor2> ogra_: no no it doesn't
<dobey> kenvandine: no
<kenvandine> not part of the desktop set
<kenvandine> so i expect not
<ogra_> davmor2, was that dropped again ?
<kenvandine> dobey, yeah... that explains it
<davmor2> ogra_: no it never added the creds to the desktop
<davmor2> ogra_: and nobody seems to own that bit
<ogra_> oh, does xnox know ?
<kenvandine> niemeyer, so the answer is that shouldn't work on the desktop and usually wouldn't show up as an account type
<dobey> you can run "system-settings" to add it though
<ogra_> i know he went through some pain to get the installer part working
<kenvandine> but that plugin gets pulled in by some other deps
<dobey> you just can't use the control-center gui to do it (because that's gtk+ and requires a gtk+ plug-in to work)
<kenvandine> niemeyer, if you have ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts installed, you can use that
<davmor2> ogra_: yeap had the discussion with dobey xnox and someone else iirc and I think we got no further forward :)
<mhall119> cwayne_: so the code that currently imports qdoc, yuidoc and cordova docs is at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~api-website-devs/ubuntu-api-website/importers/files
<mhall119> take a look at any of the import-*.py scripts to see how they work
<davmor2> ogra_: I think we got to well it should just work then and xnox would take a closer look when he wasn't so busy iirc
<niemeyer> kenvandine: Installing to have a look
<davmor2> ogra_: there is a bug for it somewhere
<mhall119> cwayne_: we can setup a call tomorrow if you want more of a walk-through on how to do it
<niemeyer> Oops.. must upgrade first
<kenvandine> niemeyer, it'll bring in some deps... like an extra network indicator :)
<kenvandine> niemeyer, so don't be surprised if you see two of those in your panel
<niemeyer> kenvandine: Uh oh :)
<cwayne_> mhall119, sure, that'd be cool
<davmor2> ogra_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1289059
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1289059 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubuntuone settings not saved in installed environment's account-services" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<mhall119> cwayne_: pick a time, Thursdays aren't usually busy for me
<ogra_> davmor2, bah
<davmor2> ogra_: and I wrote a bug that it wasn't saved in the keyring but I can't find it
<davmor2> ogra_: there we go https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1220770
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1220770 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Logged in on the installer page but u1 control panel needed me to login" [High,Confirmed]
<Guest33513> Hi Room,  I want to experiment Ubuntu on nexus 7 or  smasung note 3 ...means smaller screen.   Can anyone adives what to choose ?
<Guest33513> Are there any sites selling pre-installed ubuntu ?
<davmor2> Guest33513: go with a nexus 7 (2013) model
<yarre> about nexus, is there an image with ubuntu desktop for nexus 10?
<yarre> as in not touch interface
<davmor2> yarre: no
<yarre> well that sucks.. one would think it would be more useful on the 10 than on the 7
<davmor2> yarre: why the whole point is unity8 is what will be on the desktop soon so it already is the next desktop version
<davmor2> yarre: having desktop apps on a touch only interface really doesn't work
<yarre> yeah but what can you use it for atm.. nothing and its buggy :P
<davmor2> yarre: it's not that bug.  And for most things you do on a tablet
<davmor2> buggy even
<Guest33513> Thanks Davmor2 , I plan to buy latest Nexus 7
<davmor2> Guest33513: the 2013 n7 is a supported device so you can just install it on that :)
<yarre> davmor2, nah.. there isnt even a working mail/calendar app.. really cant do anything i usually do on a tablet :P
<davmor2> yarre: calendar works there is just no sync unless you run it yourself.  If your mail is gmail there is a webapp for that.  If it isn't then no there currently isn't an app.
<dobey> mardy: can you add something to online-accounts so a plug-in can declare it only works with the qml UI and not the gtk+ UI?
<mterry> tedg, in greeter mode, the datetime indicator has a checkbox that says "[calendar]"
<timppa> davmor2: there is a working imap client: https://github.com/bobo1993324/qmlTrojita
<timppa> I've been using it a while
<tedg> mterry, What happens if you check it?
 * tedg worries it disables all time
<mterry> tedg, nothing?
<tedg> charles_, ^
<davmor2> timppa: but not available via the click store right?
<timppa> nope, you have to install it separately
<tedg> Guessing we need to link the phone_greeter profile to something else.
<charles_> mterry, tedg.... whaaa?
<timppa> there is a click package for it
<charles_> that shouldn't be there
<tedg> charles, So you're saying you meant to hide the checkbox to stop the world calendar?
<tedg> ;-)
<charles> tedg, :-)
<tedg> charles, We're pointing phone_greeter to desktop_greeter
<tedg> charles, Guessing it should go to phone?
<charles> tedg, we don't want the phone greeter to have Time & Date Settings... etc
<charles> tedg, we need a fourth menu for phone_greeter
<tedg> charles, Why don't we want settings on the phone greeter?
<charles> mterry, could you please file a bug for this and assign it to me + high + triaged? I'll make a patch for you tonight/tomorrow
<tedg> charles, Don't we just want that to just open the settings in the session?
<davmor2> timppa: also for me it doesn't support gnupg for signing and encrypting/decrypting emails and stuff.  Although I installed it on my desktop and I have to say it's amazingly fast
<mterry> charles, bug 1294832
<charles> tedg, that's a good question. My memory is that we had decided to cut that out, but maybe I'm grouping it together with the appointments
<ubot5> bug 1294832 in Indicator Date and Time "In phone_greeter mode, a "[calendar]" checkbox appears" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1294832
<timppa> davmor2: sure it's a dev version. But for me it's better than nothing :)
<tedg> charles, I think that mterry was creating a "mock URL dispatcher" for us so that we could do it.
<charles> tedg, mterry, I don't see any harm in alloowing settings from the greeter. DYK if there's design decision on this?
<mterry> tedg, charles: yeah we should have a mock dispatcher
<davmor2> timppa: I just use roundcube for now but then I wasn't complaining that there wasn't an email client :)
<mterry> tedg, charles: by which I mean we do
<charles> :-)
<charles> mterry, thanks for the ticket
<timppa> davmor2: :) I use zimbra, roundcube is clean and fast. Maybe better than zimbra on mobile?
<davmor2> timppa: one of the guys at the lug did a really good guide to installing a server and getting the most from it.  I need to deal with my web bit again as I was going to try out django over drupal but it's not as easy by a long shot :)  Everything else is in place though :)
<timppa> davmor2: sounds complicated
<davmor2> timppa: well it was a way to help me learn python but I wasn't counting on having to know all about Css html etc on top of it :)
<timppa> davmor2: I have a vm with django installed but haven't got the time study it further
<davmor2> timppa: :)
<timppa> davmor2: django seems to be a really powerful thing. Maybe someday I have the time
<timppa> davmor2: this "new" Qt thing and other stuff hogs all the spare time :/
<davmor2> timppa: it's silly, it is very simple and yet stupidly complex at the same time due to it's flexibility.  If you want a project rather than word press I can see it being awesome but you need to know what you are doing
<davmor2> timppa: haha :)
<timppa> :)
<captine> hi all.  not sure if this is the right place.  trying to flash ubuntu touch onto nexus 7 (first gen) with 3g.  i get the boot loader screen and can get the ubuntu cwm based recovery, but cannot get the install file to run.  not very technical.  just wanting to see touch first hand
<captine> am i just not waiting long enough for the "flash" to complete?
<sergiusens> captine, io is slow there; can take up to 10' iirc
<captine> 10?  minutes?
<sergiusens> captine, on those nexus 7s, yes; takes a minute on newer ones
<captine> thanks
<captine> bummer.  i bought this when touch was being spoken of just to have a device to use it on... only getting round to installing now... but should have waited and gotten a newer one.
<captine> oh well.  Thanks a mil for the info.  will wait and hope all goes well
<sergiusens> captine, heh, iirc this was never announced as a device to be ideal for ubuntu touch; it was though used as a tool by ubuntu engineering to better performance and battery life
<captine> yip
<captine> I know
<captine> it was a gamble.  would love to get a nexus 5
<captine> to try out
<captine> sergiusens, what device is recommended as a tablet now for touch?
<captine> I heard 1.0 was being released soon for tablets
<sergiusens> captine, flo/nexus7(2013) or manta/nexus10
<captine> on the tablet, it says "cannot open /tmp/update.zip (bad) Installation aborted".  But in my terminal, it has still not completed the command...
<captine> /home/user/.cache/ubuntuimages/pool/device-5a9f8c9f8df6646d3c9d09b23b6155c26e021cddb02e4ad23c88f8c076ee2aac.tar.xz
<captine> is still displaying
<sergiusens> captine, that's fine; it's not deployed through update zips
<captine> cool.  thnx
<captine> sergiusens, 15 minutes... that sound normal?
<captine> terminal hasnt completed the "flashing" so assume it is still working.  not sure how to check
<sergiusens> captine, adb shell on the device and ls -lh /cache/recovery and see if the files in there grow
<captine> adb shell... mm. not sure what you mean.  let me google.
<captine> think i will call it a night and try again on the weekend
<captine> thanks for all the help.  definitely feel closer to getting it
<captine> sergiusens, last question.  will the device auto reboot?  on the touch recovery menu it has a reboot option.
<captine> also asks me if I want to disable the auto recovery or something like that
<sergiusens> captine, yes, it will auto reboot
<captine> thanks
<captine> i will wait
<Saviq> does "adb shell reboot" actually make mako reboot for anyone?
<cwayne_> Saviq, i just do 'adb reboot'
<Saviq> cwayne_, sure, that works, but afaict that doesn't do shut down properly
<rsalveti> yeah, adb reboot forces a quick reboot
<rsalveti> it just remounts everything as r/o and reboot
<rsalveti> Saviq: which imagE?
<Saviq> rsalveti, 246
<rsalveti> Saviq: rebooted fine here
<Saviq> rsalveti, ok, must be something I've done with the device
<Saviq> rsalveti, FWIW, I'm dual booting
<rsalveti> Saviq: same here
<Saviq> rsalveti, ok, so not that
<rsalveti> Saviq: did you find any faster way to update the image when using dual boot?
<Saviq> rsalveti, no, gotta go to android and uninstall/install, takes ages :|
<rsalveti> download take ages when downloading from the dual-boot app
<Saviq> ↑
<rsalveti> exactly
<Saviq> and it's real weird why it's so slow
<Saviq> like android caused that
<rsalveti> that's super annoying
<rsalveti> yeah
<rsalveti> ondra: cwayne_: any way to dump the file in a special location and make the dual boot app use that instead?
<rsalveti> would love to have a functional recovery
<cwayne_> rsalveti, not that i know of :/
<Saviq> rsalveti, crap, does your mako remount every 5s when in android, too?
<rsalveti> not sure, let me check
<Saviq> rsalveti, usb debugging seems to be causing that for me
<Saviq> adb restarts all the time
<rsalveti> Saviq: adb seems to be disconnecting quite frequently
<rsalveti> but not at every 5s
<Saviq> rsalveti, any interesting logs?
<Saviq> usbfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed cmd adb rqt 128 rq 6 len 256 ret -71
<rsalveti> dmesg probably
<Saviq> sounds related, disconnects right after that for me
<Saviq> or maybe not actually, this might only have been when I disabled usb dbg on the device
<rsalveti> mtp fighting with adb
<Saviq> may be
<ondra> rsalveti: sure
<ondra> rsalveti: I have devel version of dualboot app for that and scripts ready
<ondra> rsalveti: you will need to install app manually, since I have just apk ready
#ubuntu-touch 2014-03-20
<rsalveti> ondra: awesome, please release that soon
<rsalveti> :-)
<ondra> rsalveti: actually just working on dualboot now, adding ubuntu and android update support
<rsalveti> awesome
<ondra> rsalveti: did you ask to use own ubuntu build with dualboot, or to have recovery functional unless you reboot to Ubuntu from the app?
<ondra> rsalveti: BTW do we still need SWAP with 4.4.2 ports?
<rsalveti> ondra: I was just wondering if there was any other way to update the image without downloading it from the app
<rsalveti> as that's really really slow
<rsalveti> ondra: we don't, will ping ogra_ tomorrow to get that disabled after our next promoted image
<ondra> rsalveti: so I can share with you app we used at mwc, that has this feature already enabled
<ondra> rsalveti: I did some extra tweaking and scripting, so that you can use already if you want
<ondra> rsalveti: OK so I can drop swap from dualboot as well then
<rsalveti> ondra: that would be nice, I believe Saviq might want that as well
<ondra> rsalveti: I will drop this to my chinstrap then
 * Saviq wants
<ondra> rsalveti: okubik/public_html/humpolec/mwc
<ondra> rsalveti: use script dualboot-one-device.sh
<ondra> rsalveti: use param  'PUSH_CUSTOM' followed by list of the tar.xz you want to push to the phone
<ondra> rsalveti: just remember to update app with one included there, at least once
<rsalveti> ondra: that's great, will give it a try
<ondra> rsalveti: let me know if it works, still a bit work in progress
<rsalveti> sure
<ondra> rsalveti: close app and let it work, it will open app and button should be at state "resume", it will resume with your own files
<rsalveti> ondra: hm, got app not installed after trying to install the apk
<rsalveti> ondra: do I need to remove it first?
<rsalveti> hm, it's a built-in app
<ondra> rsalveti: probably not signed properly
<rsalveti> can't even remove it
<rsalveti> ondra: should I use UPDATE-UbuntuInstaller.zip?
<ondra> rsalveti: adb reboot bootloader && fastboot boot recovery <CWM> && adb mount /system && adb push <UbuntuInstaller.apk> /system/app
<rsalveti> alright
<ondra> rsalveti: this will replace system app with one with our own key
<rsalveti> ondra: PUSH_CUSTOM is not available in https://chinstrap.canonical.com/~okubik/humpolec/dualboot-one-device.sh
<ondra> rsalveti: or you can remove it from system, and then you can update with adb install
<ondra> rsalveti: humpolec/mwc/
<Saviq> wonder how that'll work for me with adb going crazy :|
<rsalveti> ondra: oh, sorry
<ondra> rsalveti: sorry all the files are in mwc folder
<rsalveti> ondra: then what should I give as arguments? device.tar.xz and ubunut.tar.xz?
<ondra> rsalveti: yes
<ondra> rsalveti: but ubuntu always as first!
<ondra> rsalveti: since our brilliant overlaying, you need to have rootfs as first
<rsalveti> ondra: oh, ok
<Saviq> damn, that's not gonna work, wth is happening ;|
<ondra> rsalveti: it will take any number of packages
<ondra> rsalveti: I put there also scripts which will convert you tar.gz preinstalled into system-image package which you need for dualbootr
<rsalveti> cool, but I'll try with the official image first, let's see
<ondra> rsalveti: same is there for converting device image, just point that script to your out/target/product/mako
<rsalveti> ./dualboot-one-device.sh PUSH_CUSTOM ubuntu-c6b7105334c67a0c762f84904a3dc4e7818b7e7a1a95eef6f82c149ff0bc6f44.tar.xz device-456bc5a53bcbb0481be13acacc4de673433c4ea0255ffabe0cbc35925481715d.tar.xz
<ondra> Saviq: what are you mumbling? :)
<ondra> rsalveti: correct
<Saviq> ondra, my mako USB reconnects every 5s
<ondra> rsalveti: then you are doomed, it needs almost minute to push all the files to the phone
<rsalveti> Saviq: what do you get in your host syslog?
<Saviq> rsalveti, usb disconnect/connect, nothing more interesting
<ondra> rsalveti: you can also passed to it device id as first param if you have more devices, as Saviq once requested :P
<Saviq> ;D
<Saviq> rsalveti, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7122863/
<rsalveti> ok, app was opened automatically
<Saviq> rinse&repeate
<Saviq> -e
<ondra> rsalveti, Saviq if things go well, I will be able to use Ubuntu upgrader to update installed Ubuntu with deltas :)
<Saviq> ondra, /me awaits
<rsalveti> ondra: hm, can't see any resume in here
<rsalveti> rm: cannot remove ‘update_command’: No such file or directory
<Saviq> ondra, so basically instead of recovery doing that work, the app in android will?
 * Saviq starts from scratch
<rsalveti> Saviq: yeah
<ondra> rsalveti: yeah, app will do it
<rsalveti> ondra: pushed the app to /system/app, as you said
<ondra> rsalveti: magic is to convince android not to delete downloaded update before anything happens
<Saviq> ondra, mhm
<rsalveti> but still can't see any resume option
<ondra> rsalveti: hmm, and app was not running and script started the app?
<rsalveti> ondra: yeah
<rsalveti> running it again with the app opened
<ondra> rsalveti: OK I wonder if version of the app is wrong
<rsalveti> says 0.3 here
<ondra> rsalveti: no app needs to be closed
<rsalveti> no, still nothing
<ondra> rsalveti: so version should be right
<rsalveti> let me reboot and try again
<rsalveti> no resume :-(
<rsalveti> ondra: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7122890/
<Saviq> we need to allow logging the phone in via QR code
<Saviq> typing a strong password through is crazies
<rsalveti> hahah, yeah
<Saviq> every freakin' time
<ondra> rsalveti: looks all good
<ondra> rsalveti: OK uninstall the app
<rsalveti> ondra: just remove it?
<rsalveti> from recovery
<ondra> rsalveti: no you can just uninstall it, we will install one from zip file
<ondra> rsalveti: actually this could be the problem
<ondra> rsalveti: you might still have old app
<ondra> rsalveti: sometimes android is really stubborn to remove old app
<ondra> rsalveti: so from recovery just delete /system/app/UbuntuInstaller.apk
<rsalveti> right
<rsalveti> removing, rebooting
<Saviq> ;( reflashing phone didn't help
<Saviq> reboot, biab
<rsalveti> ondra: then use the zip in recovery?
<ondra> rsalveti: no just pick app from that zip file
<ondra> rsalveti: and install it with adb install
<rsalveti> ondra: sorry, which zip?
<rsalveti> https://chinstrap.canonical.com/~okubik/humpolec/mwc/recoveries/UPDATE-UbuntuInstaller-v0.3.zip ?
<ondra> rsalveti: boot normally now and make sure app is gone
<ondra> rsalveti: yeah that is the one
<rsalveti> file 'UPDATE-UbuntuInstaller-v0.3.zip' does not contain AndroidManifest.xml
<ondra> rsalveti: but you don't need that
<ondra> rsalveti: hold a sec, i will get you the app
<rsalveti> ondra: just grab the apk from that zip?
<ondra> rsalveti: yeah
<rsalveti> installed
<ondra> rsalveti: I just replaced one in chinstrap with one from zip
<ondra> rsalveti: with adb install?
<ondra> rsalveti: and when you booted there wasn't dualboot app?
<ondra> rsalveti: so now rerun script, fingers crossed
<rsalveti> ondra: it wasn't there, so I guess it removed successfully
<ondra> rsalveti: OK
<rsalveti> ondra: ok, resume is available now \o/
<Saviq> ondra, bootstrap possible with that new option, or do I need to bootstrap once before I can go with "resume install"?
<ondra> rsalveti: sweet :)
<ondra> Saviq: what do you mean by bootstrap now/
<ondra> ?
<Saviq> ondra, I freshly flashed my mako with android
<ondra> Saviq: that's perfect
<ondra> Saviq: app will backup your stock recovery
<Saviq> ondra, and installed the app through recovery
<ondra> Saviq: and once you uninstall ubuntu it will restore it
<ondra> Saviq: no need
<ondra> Saviq: but you will need to install SU through recovery
<Saviq> right, SU, /me does
<ondra> Saviq: if you don't mind app in the system partition, you can run FULL command, it will install some old Ubuntu though
<rsalveti> ondra: we might just need to improve it to accept a build number
<rsalveti> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# system-image-cli -i
<rsalveti> current build number: 0
<rsalveti> other than that, working fine
<ondra> Saviq: find function "complete_ubuntu_instalation()"
<ondra> rsalveti: I'm working on it now
<ondra> rsalveti: it will be getting build number from installed ubuntu
<rsalveti> ondra: awesome, thanks so much, you can't image how easier my life will be now hahah
<ondra> rsalveti: so if you pass to it "version.tar.xz" it will pick correct version
<rsalveti> tired of waiting almost one hour to get this device flashed
<ondra> rsalveti: welcome :)
<rsalveti> ondra: great
<Saviq> ondra, SuperSU installed, can I just go and PUSH_CUSTOM now?
<rsalveti> ondra: let me know when you get that working
<ondra> rsalveti: hope soon, I will need some beta testers so I will ping you
<ondra> Saviq: adb install UbuntuInstaller.apk?
<rsalveti> thanks
<Saviq> ondra, it's already installed
<ondra> Saviq: then you can just PUSH_CUSTOM
<Saviq> ondra, cool, let's see
<Saviq> ondra, hmm no "resume install", only lets me choose the channel
 * Saviq might not be using the right app
<ondra> Saviq: you need to close the app, run the script, once that is done, script with start app with extras in the intent pointing to sideloaded packages
<Saviq> ondra, yeah, I think I might not have installed the correct version of the app
<ondra> Saviq: use one from the zip file, older but will work
<Saviq> used the UPDATE v0.3
<Saviq> now
<Saviq> \o/
<Saviq> ondra, it's alive! ;)
<ondra> Saviq: nice :)
<ondra> OK I'm off to get some sleep now
<ondra> tomorrow guys
<rsalveti> cya
<Saviq> rsalveti, does the app lie about the installed ubuntu version for you as well? says image 200 from channel trusty for me, but it should be 247 (and also system-image has no idea about the number, that's what you said above?)
<rsalveti> Saviq: yeah
<Guest4571> i have been trying to port ubuntu touch on i9082 for past several hours.. stuck on device boot
<Guest4571> need suggestions
<jonahbron_> Hello, I'm working on adding a MenuBar to my QML app.  When I add it, the menu doesn't appear.  Any idea why?
<cgfree> hi all
<cgfree> is it going to be possible to get ubuntu touch experimentally on my samsung galaxy tab 3 smt210?
<Nullrez> everything is possible
<cgfree> where can I find the img?
<Nullrez> might have to port on your own
<cgfree> hmm sounds tricky
<dholbach> good morning
<Mirv> tsdgeos: I wonder if you could take a look at the calendar-app crasher bug #1294995 - trunk having it is a blocker for the actual calendar-app blocker, which is the last one preventing promoting Qt 5.2 based image
<ubot5> bug 1294995 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "qmlscene crashed with SIGSEGV in value() when running calendar-app" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1294995
<Mirv> it seems the trunk could see a revert that "fixes" the issue, but a crash would be good to be looked at anyway
<tsdgeos> Mirv: let me have a quick look
<Mirv> it's quite easy to trigger from trunk
<tsdgeos> Mirv: desktop also?
<tsdgeos> "Running the app on the desktop via qmlscene segfaults when manually selecting dayview as well." sayss the bug
<Mirv> tsdgeos: yes, especially desktop since I don't know yet if people are getting that on device and I fail to remember how to upgrade trunk for click packages on device
<tsdgeos> works for me
<Mirv> tsdgeos: bzr branch lp:ubuntu-calendar-app, cd u*, bzr bd, dpkg -i, /usr/bin/calendar-app?
<tsdgeos> no, not that
<tsdgeos> let me try
<Mirv> for me it crashes every time I click first "Week", then click "Week" again to reveal the lables again, then click Day
<tsdgeos> i'm just doing qmlscene calendar.qml
<tsdgeos> and that works
<Mirv> so they managed to trigger that bug in the latest commit which now then prevents landing fixes for the AP tests
<tsdgeos> let me see if doing what you say makes any difference
<Mirv> the /usr/bin doesn't do anything else either
<Mirv> also happens with LANG=C qmlscene /usr/share/calendar-app/calendar.qml
<tsdgeos> let's see if that helps me
<tsdgeos> maybe it just likes catalan
<jose> hey didrocks! mind a quick PM?
<didrocks> jose: sure
<Mirv> tsdgeos: there's CoreDump and friends in the bug too, though, if it helps
<tsdgeos> Mirv: i see that i did not have qtorganizer5-eds installed that seems to be needed
<tsdgeos> let me see if that does anything
<tsdgeos> may be the fact also that i have no appointments at all
<tsdgeos> Mirv: do you?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: yes to both
<Mirv> I've appointments via evolution, and qtorganizer5-eds installed
<tsdgeos> that may make it do more stuff than my empty thing
<popey> Mirv: i marked bug 1294671 as a dupe of your bug 1294995 - dunno if it has more tracing, but has core dump
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1294671 could not be found
<ubot5> bug 1294995 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "qmlscene crashed with SIGSEGV in value() when running calendar-app" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1294995
<Mirv> popey: thanks. the 995 has the best trace via lp:daisy usage
<popey> k
<janimo`> ogra_, would it be possible to start adbd if the container fails to start as well?
<janimo`> it helps debug while porting
<ogra_> janimo`, i'll try to come up with something
<ogra_> janimo`, until then just change the upstart job back to what it was i guess
<janimo`> ogra_, I did that, sure, just thought it would be good fixed properly :)
<ogra_> cwayne added a function to rootstock that can replace single files inside a build btw (for example the adbd job ;) )
<janimo`> ogra_, maybe the container emit some error signal and have that too trigger adbd
<ogra_> yeah
 * janimo` knows too little about upstart to suggest anything else
<ogra_> i need to find if thats possible
<ogra_> its not so much upstart but rather lxc
<janimo`> ogra_, for the phone I am working on I also have an overlay thingy copied over at buildd time so no biggie
<ogra_> ah, cool
<janimo`> ogra_, also changes can - as I learned yesterday - be added using the regular system-image deploymnt mechanism
<janimo`> very convenient
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> (rootstock install just copies that script :) )
<janimo`> I no longer know where rootstock fits in now with so many scripts and different ways of flashing a device
<janimo`> I am glad we can finally make this port work with system-image
<janimo`> and not the legacy layout
<ogra_> well rootsotck is a tool for porters that dont want to bother with creating system images
<tsdgeos> Mirv: should adding meetings from the calendar-app work?
<popey> yes
<tsdgeos> doesn't work here
<popey> known bug editing them though
<tsdgeos> maybe something is missing a dependency to evolution-data-server ?
 * tsdgeos tries installing that
<Mirv> it seems Olivier now provided a better backtrace with QV4_FORCE_INTERPRETER=1
<janimo`> ogra_, right now I reuse pristine Ubuntu images and add an overlay at build time. I think this is simplest
<ogra_> janimo`, the installer is identical to the system-image script inside the recovery but you can hand over the android system.img of your build directly (and a rootfs traball frokm cdimage) the result is identic to a s-i install
<tsdgeos> that's better
<tsdgeos> and now i get it to crash
<tsdgeos> so yes it only crashes if you have data in your calendar
<tsdgeos> and you need eds to be installed
<tsdgeos> to be able to add data
<mihir> my mouse pointer  flickers with dual monitors (2 LED & 1 Built-in Display) , any easy fix ??
<mihir> ubuntu 13.10
<Mirv> do you understand if https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/ubuntu-calendar-app/bug_1293489_mega-merge/+merge/211887 makes sense or not? ETOOMANYBRANCHES
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy World Storytelling Day! :-D
<tsdgeos> Mirv: so found http://pastebin.com/7kVvV6kr that seems to help, but i still need a testcase for Qt
<Mirv> tsdgeos: \o/
<Mirv> good to have something, as one never knows when that crasher appears somewhere we can't workaround
<timppa> Has someone tried putting a full length movie to Touch? I just copied one x264 trailer and it works, but a full length movie in same format does not show up at all
<Mirv> timppa: sounds like worth filing a bug against https://bugs.launchpad.net/mediascanner2 or something.. I think it's possible no-one has tested a full length movie
<timppa> Mirv: is Video lens correct "term" for it?
<timppa> Mirv: and where can I find logs for the mediascanner?
<Mirv> timppa: yes, video lens. my knowledge on the media side is not too deep, but it seems there are log files under .cache/upstart/mediascanner.log
<timppa> Mirv: I'll have a look on those also
<timppa> Mirv: thanks
<Mirv> np
<Mirv> yes, I can see stuff happening when I do tail -f mediascanner.log and then copy videos in
<timppa> Mirv: I see error: Unable to discover /home/phablet/Videos/filename.mp4, error code: 5
<Mirv> timppa: oh, note also mediascanner-2.0.log
<timppa> yes, that gives a different error
<Mirv> that seems quite clean, it gives an error for one of my media files and then "Added video" for others
<sergiusens> Mirv, hmmm, jim has watched full movies with the media player
<sergiusens> not sure he was monitoring the scanner
<Mirv> ok then, maybe it's related to the more limited scope of support then. like is h264 AVC high profile supported, or only mainline/base profiles?
<timppa> Mirv: https://bugs.launchpad.net/mediascanner2/+bug/1295062
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1295062 in mediascanner2 "Full length movie does not show up in Video lens" [Undecided,New]
<popey> probably wants a distro task for that?
<popey> timppa: mediascanner-service[2001]: ERROR error/fs-walker: Content discovery failed for "/home/phablet/Videos/Cosmos.A.Space.Time.Odyssey.S01E01.720p.HDTV.X264-DIMENSION.mkv": gst-core-error-quark(12): Your GStreamer installation is missing a plug-in.
<popey> related?
<ogra_> popey, shouldnt be if a trailer of the same format works
<ogra_> (if it really *is* the same indeed)
<timppa> ogra_: I look codec info with vlc, it *looks* the same :)
<timppa> popey: I did not have that kind of error messages
<popey> ok
<asac> ChickenCutlass: https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1292306
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1292306 in Ubuntu Music App "Upon upgrading to Qt5.2 the music app no longer plays the next song if the screen is off" [Critical,Triaged]
<asac> ChickenCutlass: there is a test attached, but doubt this will really cause the issue in automation beause adb etc.
<asac> will keep our device awake
<asac> so guess we would need a mechanism to put phone into deep sleep for N seconds
<asac> and have it auto wake up
<asac> can we do that?
<ogra_> asac, hard to tell, we would need to disable adb automatically for a certain time or so ...
<asac> ogra_: from host side?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> on the device
<davmor2> Morning all
<ogra_> asac, a nohup script that calls: setprop persist.sys.usb.config mtp, sleeps a while and then adds adb back to the property might work
<asac> ChickenCutlass: do you know if the emulator has similar properties wrt to powermanagmenet as our devices? e.g. sleeping if no wake locks
<ogra_> not sure if nohup actually works since the shell will be completely dead when adbd is off
<ogra_> i'll do some testing later today
<ogra_> bah, sigh
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-bootcharts/ubuntu-phablet-trusty-246.png vs http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-bootcharts/ubuntu-phablet-trusty-248.png ... the container starts 2sec later with 248
 * ogra_ wonders why
<ChickenCutlass> asac: I know we needed to turn off powerd in the emulator. it does not behave the same as the device
<jhodapp> timppa, full length movies work just fine, it has more to do with supported codecs and profiles
<jhodapp> timppa, I test playback with many different lengths of video files
<mardy> dobey: hi! About your question on enabling account plugins only on desktop/touch, please file a bug
<awafaa> erm, is there no email client just the gmail one? also is there a way to access caldav/carddav/webdav resources?
<mardy> dobey: I'm afraid that this will require a FFe, and in that case if you took care of the bug his would save me quite some time :-)
<mardy> awafaa: an email client is in development
<awafaa> mardy: ah, thanks
<asac> zsombi: any idea why this wasn't merged/landed yet? is it not ready or something? https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/statesaver-discard-shutdown/+merge/205042
<zsombi> asac: it was blocked because of Qt5.2 landing, so we have to redo the tests now with 5.2. once those are done, we can land it
<asac> zsombi: ok please check with didrocks. thought it was one of the thigns pat scheduled for landing asap after qt5.2
<asac> e.g. critical issues before promotion
<asac> so please follow through i would assume
<didrocks> zsombi: there is an issue with alarm sound not working
<didrocks> that popey and davmor2 discovered
<didrocks> is that supposed to fix it?
<zsombi> didrocks: that's not muy business :) charles may know more about that
<didrocks> zsombi: hum, so you just checked that there is no more denials?
<didrocks> in syslog
<zsombi> didrocks: I don't think so, that MR only fixes the statesaver state file
<zsombi> didrocks: Alarms API uses QOrganizer, and has nothing to do with setting sounds or not. Not even with playing.
<didrocks> zsombi: so, you think the denials are not due to a missing profile file and then is denied to play sound?
<didrocks> this wasn't what the denials were about?
<zsombi> didrocks: my comments were for 14:48 <didrocks> zsombi: there is an issue with alarm sound not working
<didrocks> zsombi: yeah, can you explain with dumb words what's the impact of the bug exactly, and what it fixes?
<didrocks> like "can't set an alarm clock"
<didrocks> or anything else?
<zsombi> didrocks: from teh comments in the bug it seemed that StateSaver is the guilty as the config path seemed to be related to that feature. the MR I proposed was about to solve the placement of the State database from ~!/.config to /tmp. That's what the bug sais. Nothing about the ability to get alarm sounds or not.
<zsombi> ~/config is the proper path
<didrocks> zsombi: right, and this sate file is used to set an alarm, right?
<zsombi> didrocks: nope
<zsombi> didrocks: the StateSave is not doing anythiong for the alarms, unless the app uses it for that. But if it does, then it does wrong. StateSaver is to save th eapp state in case it is closed by the app lifecycle manager
<didrocks> zsombi: ah, ok, making sense and so, not that critical for now
<didrocks> thanks
<zsombi> didrocks: welcome :)
<asac> zsombi: can you check out this alarm bug? seems its a qt 5.2 regression and one of two things blocking promotion
<asac> zsombi: or find sonmeone in sdk team who can see? i think the alarm clock didnt change, so something else must have landed that broke it
<asac> didrocks: sergiusens: can you confirm that alarm app didnt land recently?
<zsombi> asac which bug?
<asac> zsombi: the bug you talked with didrocks about
<asac> alarm broken since qt5.2 landing
 * asac wonders why that wasn't fixed. thought we had that solved - shrug
<sergiusens> asac, I can't confirm; balloons has been doing most of the uploads of late in coordination with didrocks
<asac> or guess we didnt try the app
<asac> just the APs
<didrocks> asac: it didn't land
<sergiusens> asac, by alarms you mean calendar?
<sergiusens> clock
<didrocks> last version was before 5.2 landing
<didrocks> sergiusens: clock yep
<asac> sergiusens: didrocks has the details
<asac> not sure what the bugid is
<sergiusens> I can check on the webstore
<didrocks> I just got the info it started to break with the 5.2 landing image
<didrocks> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20140314.1.changes
<didrocks> sergiusens: if you can double check, I quickly went to all diff from last image to that one ^
<sergiusens> New version: 1.0.373 on 2014-03-10 22:25 - 1 week, 2 days ago
<didrocks> popey: davmor2: do you have a bug for it?
<sergiusens> Ran 20 tests in 545.735s
<sergiusens> OK
<didrocks> sergiusens: yeah, so before 5.2
<zsombi> asac: didrocks: so it ends up that the bug is on the critical path then?
<popey> didrocks: for which?
<didrocks> sergiusens: there is no test for alarm
<asac> zsombi: alarms broken, yes
<didrocks> zsombi: just before the promotion, yeah :/
<didrocks> popey: the alarm regression
<asac> zsombi: it was even critical before qt5.2
<popey> not yet
<asac> zsombi: not sure why its still not working. thought we fixed that. guess something fell somewhere through the crack.
<sergiusens> didrocks, one thing that needs to be tested as well is upgrade from trusty --wipe to trusty-proposed; some apps don't seem to handle the transition
<sergiusens> at least for me
<zsombi> asac: didrocks: are we talking about this bug #1288742?
<ubot5> bug 1288742 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "clock app using incorrect path for config file" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1288742
<didrocks> zsombi: it was raised as a possible cause for the bug by the security team, but seems it's not as per our discussion
<t1mp> is there a bug report then for the bug that is being discussed now?
<didrocks> sergiusens: you lost data? I guess we'll have only time from stable to stable
<zsombi> didrocks: ok, I got confused again... :)
<didrocks> 14:05:18       didrocks | popey: davmor2: do you have a bug for it?
<didrocks> 14:05:30          popey | didrocks: for which?
<didrocks> 14:05:54          popey | not yet
<didrocks> t1mp: ^
<t1mp> ok, thanks
<davmor2> popey: are you midst filing one if not I can
<popey> go for it
<sergiusens> didrocks, no, music app doesn't launch
<ogra_> sergiusens, rsalveti [   13.755104] init: cannot find '/system/bin/ubuntuappmanager.disabled', disabling 'ubuntuappmanager'
<didrocks> sergiusens: "nice" :/
<ogra_> how about we finally rip that stuff out
<didrocks> sergiusens: do you have a bug report/reproducer for that?
<didrocks> sergiusens: while we are on the list of criticals
<davmor2> popey: on it
<timppa> jhodapp: which codecs are supported?
<sergiusens> didrocks, ogra_ that's been like that since we switched to mir...
<ogra_> ?
<jhodapp> timppa, depends on your hardware
<didrocks> sergiusens: ah, so it's more a stable to stable…
<didrocks> test
<didrocks> then
<ogra_> (sorry my comment was unrelated to the other conversation)
<didrocks> not for next image
<sergiusens> ogra_, that is only used for surfaceflinger
<timppa> jhodapp: Nexus4 and Nexus7 (2013)
<jhodapp> timppa, check out /etc/media_codecs.xml
<ogra_> sergiusens, well, didnt we want to drop support for it once screenshooting works on Mir ?
<timppa> jhodapp: ok
<sergiusens> didrocks, yeah, my test is from trusty to trusty proposed assuming the next trusty proposed is going to be the next stable
<didrocks> sergiusens: so it's not there since Mir is in
<sergiusens> ogra_, that's a tough question; I would of dropped it ages ago
<sergiusens> ogra_, that things was supposed to last a week
<sergiusens> thing*
<ogra_> heh
 * didrocks is confused
<ogra_> lets talk about it in the standup
<timppa> jhodapp: no such file!?
<jhodapp> timppa, do a find for it, must have been moved
<didrocks> davmor2: any bug that we can give to zsombi and t1mp?
<didrocks> sergiusens: tell me once you get a bug for it, seems it needs to be on the blocker list
<davmor2> t1mp, popey, didrocks, zsombi: bug #1295122
<timppa> jhodapp: /android/system/etc/media_codecs.xml
<ubot5> bug 1295122 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "Alarms not going off reliably on recent touch images" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1295122
<jhodapp> timppa, yeah that's it
<sergiusens> didrocks, yeah, I'll need to reproduce cleanly which means wiping MY phone ;)
<zsombi> didrocks: ok, this is something charles can do
<timppa> jhodapp: basically if the file works on android it should work with ubuntu?
<didrocks> davmor2: hum, why indicator-datetime?
<asac> zsombi: is charles avaialble?
<popey> didrocks: what else would it be?
<davmor2> didrocks: popey said that it was the indicator that triggered the alarm
<jhodapp> timppa, for the most part, but the most tested codec pair is h.264 and aac
<didrocks> sergiusens: doing that now? I think it's not something that we should wait for having another firedrill at the last minute
<zsombi> asac he should be available later yes
<davmor2> didrocks: setting the alarm is working so the clock app is doing it's bit
<asac> zsombi: how long?
<didrocks> popey: davmor2: I don't think the service is datetime
<asac> charles: wake up :)
<sergiusens> didrocks, well I'm dealing with the music app now
<asac> charles: important mission for you
<sergiusens> didrocks, I can't parallelize this
<didrocks> sergiusens: I thought the music app issue wasn't critical where you change seems to be?
<davmor2> didrocks: feel free to change it
<sergiusens> popey, davmor2 do you have devices to test this?
<popey> sergiusens: "this"?
<ogra_> no, that
<didrocks> s/change/bug/
<sergiusens> popey, davmor2 -> ubuntu-device-flash --wipe --channel devel ; ubuntu-device-flash --channel devel-proposed (a simulated upgrade path)
<timppa> jhodapp: ok, thanks! I'll try to see if the file is indeed in incorrect format
<jhodapp> ok
<popey> sergiusens: what is that to achieve?
<crawler2014> hi folks :)
<zsombi> thostr_: when charles will be available?
<sergiusens> popey, keep launching the music app :-)
<thostr_> zsombi: in about an hour or 1.5 usually
<asac> cjwatson: seems we have an issue that makes music-app not start when you upgrade a device from current promoted to current dev image
<zsombi> asac: ^
<asac> cjwatson: but that doesnt happen if you do a fresh install. think this could be us?
<asac> or rather sdk?
<popey> sergiusens: ok
<crawler2014> I was wondering whether I could contribute some things to get ubuntu / ubuntu touch working on RK3188-based tablets like the Vido N90 I have
<asac> cjwatson: see with sergiusens, didrocks and friends for details ... think they filed a bug alread
<asac> tedg: ^^ see the two lines for colin above
<asac> guess you might also know
<didrocks> asac: I'm waiting for sergiusens to file one :) but seems popey will reproduce first
<crawler2014> I could provide the partition scheme and boot options, firmware files if needed :)
<popey> sergiusens: flashing 237 on flo
<tedg> asac, Do we know what error it's giving?
<cjwatson> asac: do we have logs or anything?
<cjwatson> snap
<tedg> :-)
<crawler2014> could anybody give me some advice ?
<asac> sergiusens: didrocks: have to run to lunch, can you give tedg and cjwatson info about the startup issue?
<didrocks> dholbach: maybe you would know (porting guide? ^)
<asac> thanks
<asac> will be back in 20 i hope
<a_muva_>  I think I found a bug. My current build number is 237, but if I want to upgrade, the system is upgrading to 237. phone is nexus 4.
<didrocks> asac: sergiusens has the info, I don't…
<tedg> We need a way to convince apport to file bugs on click packages.
<tedg> We've got an "app failed" upstart job, we could just upload automatically.
<cjwatson> errors would be better for that
<sergiusens> tedg, what I see with upstart-app-launch and my instance of music is that it doesn't error but I don't get music to start up in any way
<didrocks> asac: lunch? lucky you :p
<sergiusens> afaik ev has that in his agenda
<tedg> Certainly, but isn't apport effectively the frontend for errors?
<cjwatson> sure, you just specifically said "bugs" that's all
<tedg> sergiusens, Anything in the log file in ~/.cache/upstart/application*music*.log
<tedg> cjwatson, Heh, we need a name for errors DB entries. pre-bugs? ;-)
<sergiusens> tedg, there is no log file created
<popey> sergiusens: want me to put music on this and play with the app between flashes?
<tedg> No log file...
<tedg> sergiusens, Do you have a device doing this right now?
<cjwatson> sergiusens: can you check whether the music entry in ~/.local/share/applications/ exists and whether the various paths in it all point to sane places?
<sergiusens> cjwatson, sure one sec
<tedg> sergiusens, If so, can you run this and see if a log file gets created on next run?  initctl set-env --global G_MESSAGES_DEBUG=all
<sergiusens> tedg, yes
<sergiusens> tedg, cjwatson paths seem to be correct http://paste.ubuntu.com/7125271/ ; thanks for the set-env thing
<sergiusens> I do notice there's still a -I in there; not sure if added back or never removed as it's using the import path upstart-app-launch sets now
<sergiusens> the error would be different as well
<cjwatson> sergiusens: paths> agreed.  doesn't look like a click problem
<crawler2014> well...that's sad...I'd love to participate, but if noone cares...
<ogra_> crawler2014, see the porting doc from the channel topic
<tedg> sergiusens, Yeah, I don't see anything odd in that log other than the icon seems to be in the root instead of in "images"
<tedg> Clearly shouldn't break starting up though.
<ogra_> crawler2014, we officially only suppport a few nexus devices, other doing ports is up to the community
<tedg> sergiusens, I'm a little concerned that you're not getting lttng errors.
<tedg> I hadn't figured out how to suppress those yet.
<sergiusens> tedg, music is unconfined
<tedg> sergiusens, Ah, okay.
<sergiusens> tedg, wait; am I supposed to see the qt import dir setup when launching with debug?
<sergiusens> or is that not printed/logged?
<tedg> sergiusens, Let me check
<tedg> sergiusens, No, not printed.
<tedg> sergiusens, Where is the vala comment comming from?
<sergiusens> tedg, let me launch again and see if I can get the process
<tedg> Ah, got it, that's the zg posting
<mterry> fginther, so autopilot-testrunner-touch-saucy involves unlocking the screen
<mterry> fginther, and I'm trying to land a branch that separates the greeter
<mterry> fginther, what's the best way to land a branch against autopilot-testrunner-touch-saucy in sync with a code change like that?  Can it be part of the same silo?
<sergiusens> tedg, hmm, is it ok for upstart-app-launch to return 255?
<sergiusens> guess not
<cjwatson> sergiusens: that kind of sounds like an exec failure ...
<cjwatson> sergiusens: does that aa-exec-click command from the .desktop file work if you run it with the current directory set to the value of Path?
<cjwatson> er and I suppose you have to substitute %f too
<cjwatson> I think it expands to empty?
<popey> sergiusens: flashed latest unpromoted on flo.. unity is in a restart loop ☹
<ogra_> popey, not here with OTA
<sergiusens> cjwatson, no worries; not the first time I launch with that; but I would need to set the import paths manually (which u-a-l does for me)
<popey> ogra_: i clean flashed promoted image with --wipe, put some music on it, then flashed latest unpromoted
<popey> sergiusens: ^^
<sergiusens> popey, that's worse than my issues
<ogra_> popey, right, i just did an OTA upgrade here, no issues with that (though i dont have any music on it)
<sergiusens> ogra_, well you've been getting gradual improvements; this simulates ota from trusty current to trusty next
<sergiusens> which has a bundle of changes
<popey> yeah, rebooted device and now it's just not starting unity without dying
<tedg> sergiusens, Sorry, got pulled into a HO.
<tedg> sergiusens, Yes, I'd agree with cjwatson that it's probably an exec failure.
<davmor2> sergiusens: on my flo the music app opened
<sergiusens> davmor2, with simulated upgrade or a fresh flash
 * sergiusens knows that it works fresh
<davmor2> sergiusens: with the command you gave me
<sergiusens> hmm
<sergiusens> davmor2, ok; then I'll drop this one for now
<davmor2> sergiusens: meh hang on
<sergiusens> uh oh
<davmor2> sergiusens: it looks like it only ran the first flash and not the second I'm on 237
<davmor2> sergiusens: reflashing the second part
<tedg> sergiusens, I guess the next thing I'd do is see if the apparmor profile is correct.
<tedg> sergiusens, Is there a deny in the system logs?
<sergiusens> tedg, nope; it's unconfined :-)
<tedg> sergiusens, It can't be unconfined and be a click, it has to a null confinement.
<davmor2> sergiusens: D'oh that's why.  The second flash tried to run as soon as the first exited but it was still rebooting the device at the time
<tedg> sergiusens, sudo aa-status | grep music
<jdstrand> well, I don't know what 'null confinement' means
<jdstrand> I like to use the term 'effectively unconfined profile'
<tedg> Heh
<jdstrand> or 'it uses the unconfined template'
<popey> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ sudo aa-status | grep music com.ubuntu.music_music_1.3.385
<sergiusens> tedg, it uses the unconfined template as jdstrand mentions
<tedg> popey, Are you implying you don't have an apparmor profile for it?
<jdstrand> popey: curious-- does 'apparmor_parser -p /var/lib/apparmor/profiles/click_com.ubuntu.music_music_1.3.385 || echo fail' say fail?
<popey> i am not implying anything
<popey> i pasted what you typed ☻
<tedg> popey, Was there output?
<jdstrand> tedg: his paste shows it has a profile
<popey> i get stuff
<popey> com.ubuntu.music_music_1.3.385 was the output tedg
<tedg> Oh, I didn't get the return.
<popey> sorry
<popey> #blameadb
<davmor2> sergiusens: music app still opened it just took it's time
<popey> jdstrand: no, it doesn't say fail
<jdstrand> ok, good
<sergiusens> tedg, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7125434/
<popey> more worrying to me is that unity flat out wont start
<didrocks> popey: so, you have the "after upgrade" issue?
<sergiusens> didrocks, he has a different issue though
<popey> didrocks: I have _an_ issue, dunno if it's one others have seen
<didrocks> hum
<popey> unity keeps respawning
<didrocks> nice
<sergiusens> didrocks, the music stopping problem isn't music app; seems platform
<sergiusens> all signals are blocked on suspend
<popey> blimey, finally stopped respawning, no idea why.
<didrocks> sergiusens: yeah, discussing that with ogra_
<didrocks> sergiusens: so alarm can be the same…
<ogra_> yeah
<sergiusens> yup
<ogra_> i would say thats very likely
 * ogra_ pets if you set an alarm that goes off when suspended you will hear the alarm as soon as you wake up the device
<davmor2> ogra_: no you see the notification but not the alarm
<ogra_> ah
<davmor2> ogra_: if you wake it just before it is meant to go off it works
<ogra_> right
<tedg> sergiusens, Hmm, this is weird. Can you copy the /usr/share/upstart/sessions/application-click.conf to ~/.config/upstart/ and then change the "exec" to a script dumping the environment? That'd tell us if it's getting to exec-line-exec at least.
<davmor2> ogra_: but you know my cure all for getting things fixed is I blame popey (tm) he blames this ogra_ dude and magically it works in the next image  ;)
<sergiusens> tedg, sure; give me a sec on that though
<tedg> sergiusens, Thanks!
<charles> asac, zsombi, thostr_: looking at the ticket now
<asac> thanks
<asac> very urgent :P
<ogra_> davmor2, heh
<charles> asac, so there are at least three things going on in this ticket
<popey> didrocks: gonna try and reproduce. I suspect it may be because I had a /userdata/.writable_image hanging around. trying to prove/disprove that.
<thostr_> charles: fyi: (03:15:10 PM) ogra_: asac, thostr_, so we nailed the issue down to "*all* events get queued when suspended" volume changed as well as playing the next song from the playlist (and i suspect also alarms) get queued up as long as the screen is off ... and get applied immediately when we wake up the device
<asac> cool
<asac> hope thats it
<ogra_> the issue spreads across too many channels :P
<didrocks> popey: and, let's hope so
<davmor2> popey: there is a bug for that, that I think didrocks assigned himself to that the .writable_image isn't being removed by ubuntu-device-flash
<ogra_> (3 at least)
<popey> thats a separate issue, but yes, i am aware of it davmor2 thanks ㋛
<sergiusens> davmor2, didrocks right, and I don't intend to fix that; should work just like the on image upgrader but with full images
<asac> TOPIC: qt events not getting processed when screen off - PoC: Saviq and kgunn :)
<ogra_> :)
<sil2100> ;)
<charles> thostr_, popey, asac, zsombi, ogra_: it's already a known issue that the alarms don't work correctly on suspend, we need the hardware alarm API to land in platform-api before that can be resolved
<charles> from popey's video it looks like it's working when not suspended
<asac> charles: what introduced this bug?
<sergiusens> but wrt to music; it was working before qt 5.2
<ogra_> charles, ok, so it is not related to the swallowing of events with all other Qt apps then
<asac> charles: i was told alarms were fixed even before we landed qt5.2 :)
<ogra_> they used to work, yeah
<Saviq> sergiusens, exactly, I suspect that's what can be causing it - Qt might have decided that "since I'm not rendering, I can't do anything, so why would I deliver any events"
<charles> asac, nothing's introduced this bug; it's always been there. The plan all along has been for tvoss to add hardware alarm support to platform-api s.t. indicator-datetime can wake up the phone to make snap decisions
<asac> the cases that didnt work are ok to continue not working
<ogra_> (as long as you were on UTC)
<asac> charles: right, but we see a new bug
<asac> afaik
<Saviq> sergiusens, which kind of makes sense for a UI app
<asac> that one is to be investigated
<asac> the old one we dont care for today
<tvoss> ogra_, they never worked, n4 just didn't go to deep sleep
 * ogra_ knows that davmor2 and popey have been testing alarms before 
<charles> asac, walk me through what you're seeing that's different here?
<popey> so this is not "alarms dont work when they used to" but "suspend now works where it never used to"?
<ogra_> charles, we see an issue where all events (vol up/down, music playback) get queued when the device is suspended and get applied as soon as you wake it up
<charles> popey: I believe that's correct, yes
<popey> ok.
<ogra_> charles, there was suspicion that alarms are affected by the same issue
<tvoss> popey, right, deep sleep was broken on the n4
<tvoss> ChickenCutlass, ^ correct?
<ogra_> tvoss, still is afaik
<davmor2> ogra_: I've only tested it on active systems as I was informed that the alarms didn't activate the phone if it was in sleep, popey it seems went the extra step
<ogra_> tvoss, it wasnt fixed yet
<ogra_> unless rsalveti did a secret upload with a fix :P
<ChickenCutlass> tvoss, yes, deep sleep is currently not correct on the n4
<Saviq> ogra_, charles, tvoss, I don't think the "all events are queued" is related to deep sleep, it probably can't go into deep sleep within the 5s that the issue still shows if you suspend after having moved to the end of a song
<popey> Indeed, on #237 (pre-5.2, stable image) I can set an alarm, and turn off the sceen. The alarm *does* sound.
<ogra_> ChickenCutlass, but that didnt change
<ChickenCutlass> right
<ChickenCutlass> did not change
<ogra_> Saviq, right, no changes wrt deep sleep
<Saviq> or vol up/down straight after turning the display off
<ogra_> it was and still is broken
<Saviq> so what I *think* is happening is Qt internally queues all events when it can't render, only thing that makes sense
<ogra_> Saviq, yeah
<tvoss> Saviq, yup, that makes sense
<sergiusens> Saviq, your comment makes sense
<ogra_> i'm with you on this one
<rsalveti> tvoss: ogra_: deep sleep is broken by default :-)
<rsalveti> and won't be fixed
<popey> Saviq: yes, now you mention it I have seen the clock on the welcome screen do a "fast forward" from 12:18 to 12:40 and all minutes in between when i woke my phone earlier
<rsalveti> this is an issue with the original kernel and image
<ogra_> rsalveti, thats mean !
<rsalveti> modem issue
<ogra_> yeah
<popey> just reproduced it again
<Saviq> popey, oh yeah, that always happens
<ogra_> yep
<rsalveti> ogra_: bug 1267570
<popey> i have only ever seen it jump
<ubot5> bug 1267570 in linux-mako (Ubuntu) "Mako not always entering suspend (msm_hsic_host wakelock)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1267570
<popey> not seen it actually display every minute inbetween. hey ho
<Saviq> popey, you don't pay attention
<popey> hah
<popey> true
<popey> ooh, shiny
<Saviq> popey, it's worse now with deep sleep
<ogra_> no deep sleep
<ogra_> see the bug above
<Saviq> or whatever
<Saviq> popey, 'cause it would take 5s to update after a night on the nightstand
<Saviq> for me
<charles> hm, one thing here is that indicator-datetime isn't (yet) using the Qt stack to play sounds
<ogra_> Saviq, might be the nightstand
<ogra_> :P
<sergiusens> Saviq, fwiw; the music problem and the EOS signal happens with the cable plugged in
<ogra_> same for vol up/dn
<sergiusens> when I turn the screen on, it gets the EOS signal and goes to the next track
<charles> (see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/1283065 -- it's currently going directly to PA)
<ChickenCutlass> sergiusens, not for me
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1283065 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "Use the existing audio stack to play event sounds" [High,Triaged]
<charles> so that might explain why popey is hearing the alarm go off even when the screen is darkened...
<ChickenCutlass> sergiusens, If I have USB connected -- I still do not get events
<ogra_> ChickenCutlass, i think thats what he said
<sergiusens> ChickenCutlass, yeah, that's what I said; but constrained it to EOS
<ChickenCutlass> ogra_, sergiusens lol right
<ChickenCutlass> sorry
<davmor2> sergiusens, Saviq: confirmed I have the lead in my flo and the end of the track playing has just happened and it has stopped playing
<sergiusens> ChickenCutlass, just trying to say I had an adb shell tail -f running
<ChickenCutlass> right
<sergiusens> so deep sleep seems rather impossible
<ChickenCutlass> it is not a deep sleep issue
<sergiusens> exactly
 * sergiusens tries to clarify and rule out, seems to confuse
<sergiusens> :)
<Saviq> sergiusens, AFAICT unrelated to any cables :)
<rsalveti> ogra_: we can only remove 'ubuntuappmanager' once we officially drop support for SF
<ogra_> rsalveti, today ?
<ogra_> :P
<ogra_> i think the only bit that held us back was the missing screenshot capability ... which now works
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> and Kaleo :P
<ogra_> rsalveti, ignore me, i totally forgot he wants to do performance tests
<kgunn> hehe
<Saviq> ok, so... /me grabs a patch from Daniel that disables the "stop rendering" in mir
<ogra_> oh ! we have such a thing ?
<ogra_> awesome
<rsalveti> sergiusens: didn't Saviq just reproduce the issue when forcing the screen to be on with powerd?
<Saviq> rsalveti, no
<Saviq> rsalveti, active != display on
 * Saviq tries again
<rsalveti> Saviq: so if you force the screen to be on, or disable powerd, it works?
<rsalveti> just want to make sure it's really related with screen being off
<Saviq> rsalveti, verifying again, but last I tried, yes - even if greeter is on screen
<ChickenCutlass> rsalveti, yes only when screen is off
<asac> charles: alarm was reported to work with screen off before, now its broken
<asac> i cant walk you though. i am just here to facilityate and connect people
<popey> bug 1295170 ☹
<rsalveti> asac: it might be related with a suspended device
<ubot5> bug 1295170 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 in restart loop on flo" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1295170
<asac> charles: just look around whoelse is active here and engage. we all here work on the promotion issues
<asac> which might all be related
<rsalveti> I mean, there is a wakelock that is used by the modem, that keeps the device not suspending from time to time
<Saviq> rsalveti, so yeah, as long as you keep the screen on (even on greeter)
<Saviq> rsalveti, it works fine
<ogra_> right, screen on processes all events ... screen off queues them
<sergiusens> rsalveti, there's a wakelock requested over dbus for music that is never released as well
<ogra_> screen on again processes the queue
<rsalveti> awesome, so it's indeed screen related
<rsalveti> not suspend and such
<Saviq> nope
<ogra_> nope
<ChickenCutlass> rsalveti, right
<rsalveti> sergiusens: right, that could help as well
<sergiusens> half of the work is done now that we convinced rsalveti :-)
<Saviq> ok, so dandrader's code won't help, he just didn't SIGSTOP the apps
<Saviq> \o/
<ChickenCutlass> lol
<ogra_> heh
 * ogra_ makes some meeting coffee
<rsalveti> sergiusens: just making sure because people were running like crazy spending time on this as well
<Saviq> kgunn, ok, can we get a mir patch that would allow apps to render even though screen is off?
<ChickenCutlass> sergiusens, I think rsalveti just does not beleive us
<ChickenCutlass> lol
<kgunn> Saviq: maybe...
<sergiusens> true
<Saviq> kgunn, would help greatly with testing the theory
<ogra_> ChickenCutlass, pfft ... the beachboy ...
<kgunn> Saviq: because if the hw doesn't flip then we'd queue the buffers and be stuck...
<kgunn> depends a little on the hw ability to consume
<Saviq> kgunn, or discard them?
<kgunn> yeah...we can hack it somehow
<Saviq> kgunn, the usual frame drops?
<kgunn> you don't care about artefacts right ?
<Saviq> kgunn, nah
<rsalveti> wonder when this started to happen
<kgunn> AlbertA: ^ could we just ignore screen state ?
<Saviq> kgunn, I just want to test the theory that indeed stopping the rendering messes with the Qt event system
<kgunn> hack for testing
<rsalveti> probably part of mir that landed right before qt
<ogra_> rsalveti, 5,2
<ogra_> well, around that time at least
<Saviq> rsalveti, yeah, another thing that makes me think it's Qt → this must've happened with Qt 5.2
<rsalveti> ogra_: not sure if only qt related, could be qt + mir or just mir
<ogra_> rsalveti, right, we landed to much around the same time (again)
<Saviq> which one's the first Qt 5.2 image again?
<rsalveti> but we got an image before doing the qt switch
<kgunn> Saviq:  so do you actually want 2 test patches ??....e.g. one that allows renders while screen off...and then a toggle to "stop rendering" in mir/block basically while screen is on ?
<kgunn> AlbertA: ^
<Saviq> kgunn, that could work, too
<ogra_> Saviq, http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/238.changes
<Saviq> kgunn, as long as I can make mir block the rendering without SIGSTOPing the app
<Saviq> ogra_, !
<Saviq> ok so no mir upgrade there
<ogra_> Saviq, so 237 was the last non 5.2 one
 * Saviq flashes238
<kgunn> AlbertA: i was about to say as quick and dirty as you like...but not with SIGSTOP on apps :)
<kgunn> he already had that patch :)
<rsalveti> yeah
<rsalveti> let me flash 237
<ogra_> 243 had a Mir update then
<jibel> Saviq, I confirm that 238 is the image where bug 1292306 appeared, worked fine on 237
<ubot5> bug 1292306 in Ubuntu Music App "Upon upgrading to Qt5.2 the music app no longer plays the next song if the screen is off" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1292306
<Saviq> jibel, right, so Qt
<ogra_> and 246 had another Mir update
 * Saviq uses ondra's WiP way to flash dual-boot without downloading on the device :>
<mterry> elopio, maybe you can help me with a testing problem with my split greeter branches...  How would I propose a branch to autopilot-testrunner-touch-saucy that would land in conjunction with a code change?  Can I just add it to the silo?
<mpt> awe, sorry I had to leave early, I had another call. One more question: Is it ever the case that when you use the same APN for Internet and for MMS, you use different user name and/or password for Internet and for MMS?
<elopio> mterry: I have never touched autopilot-testrunner-touch-saucy. But I have seen people adding to the silos all the changes that need to be landed at the same time, even if they are from different projects.
<elopio> mterry: the ci vanguard should help you with that.
<Saviq> mterry, there's no way to do that atm :|
<mterry> elopio, good point
<mterry> Saviq, bummer  :(
<mterry> Saviq, ah...  but I bet I can make my change work with pre and post split code....
<Saviq> mterry, only way is to actually flash a device and run the tests that you wanted to run after dist-upgrading from a silo
<elopio> Saviq: because is on autopilot-testrunner-touch-saucy, or because we can't land two projects in conjunction?
<Saviq> elopio, because the job doesn't know how to use PPAs
<didrocks> popey: sergiusens: on the upgrade issue, do we do one or two bugs?
<elopio> Saviq: ah, but the autopilot guys added a script to the jenkins job that added the ppa and did the dist-upgrade
<popey> didrocks: i have one.
<elopio> I'm not sure if that's doable for all the jobs.
<didrocks> popey: please send my way
<Saviq> elopio, I'm not saying it's difficult, I'm just saying it's not there tet
<Saviq> yet
<Saviq> mterry, btw, whenever you're ready for a silo, let me know
<popey> didrocks: bug 1295170
<ubot5> bug 1295170 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 in restart loop on flo" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1295170
<davmor2> popey: you have that on flo right?
<popey> yes
<elopio> I understand
<davmor2> popey: so why didn't I
<popey> only triggers once you enable wifi (I suspect it's the service going off to get media for all the music)
<popey> look at the very explicit instructions
<Saviq> mterry, we can now have multiple silos for a single project, only we need to make sure that we reconcile after one of them lands
<popey> about connecting to wifi and music
<davmor2> ah I enabled wifi in the second flash not the first let me try that again
<didrocks> sergiusens: do you have a bug for your issue maybe?
<didrocks> sergiusens: upgrade one
<didrocks> as it seems quite separate
<mterry> Saviq, I suppose I'm ready for a silo
<mterry> Saviq, all the branches are listed in https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/split/+merge/210664
<mterry> Saviq, though...
<Saviq> popey, please unity8.log to bug #1295170
<ubot5> bug 1295170 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 in restart loop on flo" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1295170
<mterry> Saviq, did I hear something about how a branch can't be in two silos?
<popey> Saviq: k
<Saviq> mterry, it can
<Saviq> mterry, only when it lands in one
<mterry> Saviq, ok, great
<mterry> Saviq, I expect some of these branches I need will land separately
<Saviq> mterry, sure, that's fine
<Saviq> mterry, we'll remove them from the silo then
<Saviq> mterry, and resync stuff with trunks
<mterry> Saviq, so all the branches listed in that merge, plus the merge itself is needed (lp:~mterry/unity8/split)
<Saviq> mterry, ok, will let you know
<Saviq> popey, and there's no unity8 .crash is there?
<mterry> Saviq, for lightdm 1.9.13, I guess just do lp:lightdm
<popey> Saviq: no
<Saviq> mterry, does it need a rebuild?
<popey> Saviq: uploaded unity8.log
<Saviq> popey, thanks!
<mterry> Saviq, does what?
<Saviq> mterry, does lightdm need a rebuild? or is it just not yet released?
<mterry> Saviq, just not yet released
<mterry> Saviq, branch got merged to trunk, but not in trusty
<Saviq> mterry, please do a temporary no-change MP
<mterry> Saviq, for silo purposes?
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, they can only deal with MP
<mterry> ok
<Saviq> mterry, or well, we could dput, but same difference
<Saviq> mterry, can be set to WiP straight away or something
<Saviq> mterry, silos don't care
<dholbach> didrocks, sorry - I was not around... what about the porting guide?
<Saviq> :'( ondra's way doesn't boot
<didrocks> dholbach: I don't have the trace and can't find it easily, when I poke you, someone wanted to have porting info
<mterry> Saviq, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/lightdm/fake-no-change-mp/+merge/211969
<dholbach> didrocks, yeah, I'm not an expert - I never ported anything myself - I just helped put the docs up and advertise them
<didrocks> yeah, not sure if the doc is up to date though
<dholbach> didrocks, we always said "yeah, we need to rework some bits again", but probably never got around (if the comment was about some information missing?)
<didrocks> ok
<Saviq> mterry, thanks
<Saviq> mterry, that not released yet either https://code.launchpad.net/~robertcarr/mir/remove-ensure-display-powered/+merge/209734 ?
<mterry> Saviq, right
 * Saviq wonders how silos will deal with that
<Saviq> didrocks, I wanted to prepare a silo with ↑ for testing the split greeter, but that branch is against lp:mir/devel, will silos cope with that?
<mterry> Saviq, you can just do mir/devel then
<mterry> Saviq, oh but that's not an MP
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, that MP will be fine I think
<Saviq> mterry, or well, we might need another no-change against devel
<mterry> boiko, what's the plan for a release of telephony-service with those AccountsService changes?
<mterry> Saviq, you don't think silos like merged branches?
<Saviq> mterry, not sure, we'll find out soon enough :)
<mterry> tedg, I assume you saw the comments in your indicator-sound FFe?
<didrocks> Saviq: the branch should be against trunk? I don't think we want to ship devel?
<Saviq> didrocks, it will get into trunk on its own
<Saviq> didrocks, we'll strip that silo a lot before landing
<Saviq> didrocks, we just wanted to prepare for it
<Saviq> didrocks, but yeah, I'm asking because it's against devel, we don't plan on landing it
<didrocks> Saviq: not sure you'll want a silo then
<ogra_> didrocks, dholbach, the porting guide is really behind ... but luckily we have some poeple doing ports and reporting to the ML, once these ports are successfull we should go over the thread and update the wiki accordingly
<Saviq> didrocks, but silos are so nice!
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, but it's not the airline :)
<davmor2> popey: I can't replicate your issue and I followed the steps in the bug and everything :D
<Saviq> didrocks, what would be the issue?
<Saviq> there's probably one interesting question... ABI breakage in mir devel
<tedg> mterry, Yeah, working on it.
<dholbach> ogra_, yeah, that'd be great - or the folks who get good advice can go and update the guide?
<didrocks> Saviq: blocking, need everyone to set "force" on that components and you will stuck a silo where we are already low on resources
<Saviq> we'd probably need to rebuild qtubuntu, platform-api and unity-mir at least
<davmor2> didrocks: I can't replicate what popey is seeing at all
<didrocks> davmor2: music app is starting?
<didrocks> as well?
 * mterry hugs tedg
<Saviq> didrocks, :|
<popey> davmor2: i did it twice ☻
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah I get what you mean
<ogra_> dholbach, yeah, prob is that porting isnt usually done in one shot so telling the good from the bad advise is needed
<Saviq> mterry, it might be too early for a silo then
<didrocks> Saviq: you really want the airline which is to address that :)
<Saviq> didrocks, of course I do
<davmor2> didrocks: music starts which is sergiusens issue blown out the water
<ogra_> if they just dump in everything the guide will be mess again
<Saviq> didrocks, thought locking is off, though... I could have two unity8 silos with nothing special?
<didrocks> davmor2: I just reflashed #137
<didrocks> davmor2: let me upgrade
<davmor2> didrocks: and popey 's restarting loop of unity8 I can't reproduce
<sergiusens> tedg, seems my changes aren't taking effect; even tried replacing the original conf
<didrocks> Saviq: it's an exceptional case as told
<Saviq> didrocks, ok
<didrocks> Saviq: and the consequence is that we are low on silos now :p
 * mterry reads back
<sergiusens> tedg, init-checkconfig says conf is ok and I did reload the configurarion
<dholbach> ogra_, right
<tedg> sergiusens, Try putting something in the pre-start? Perhaps that is failing?
<Saviq> didrocks, it's all juju-ified, isn't it? just crank the dial up! ;D
<didrocks> Saviq: ahah, not the LP-side though :p
<Saviq> mterry, so yeah, a little bit early for a silo
<didrocks> Saviq: you are building the Mir thingy to hope it will help the music one?
<Saviq> didrocks, although I'd say the split greeter would be a big transition enough to warrant the exception
<mterry> Saviq, because of the Mir issue?   I'll have to keep poking kgunn then  :)
<davmor2> sergiusens: of course we are all fools for following your advice for the upgrade simulation  ubuntu-device-flash --channel=devel-proposed --revision=237 --wipe would be the way to do it then you can actually upgrade :)
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, but clearly not until we can promote an image and get to a normal silo level
<Saviq> mterry, not only that
<sergiusens> tedg, was pre start
<Saviq> didrocks, yes, understand
<tedg> sergiusens, Did you try the aa-exec-click -p thing? I'm curious if the apparmor profile is failing to load? (that happens between pre-start and and the job itself)
<didrocks> Saviq: but agreed then
<Saviq> didrocks, waiting for a patch from AlbertA, what Daniel had was only dealing with SIGSTOP/SIGCONT
<didrocks> Saviq: ok, but we all agree that the alarm one is different?
<sergiusens> tedg, not yet; happens next
<didrocks> and it's on thostr_'s team
<Saviq> didrocks, ENOCOMMENT, dunno the alarm one
<Saviq> didrocks, but people said so
<didrocks> Saviq: lucky you :p
<sergiusens> tedg, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7125780/ that's with env from pre start
<didrocks> Saviq: kgunn is off today?
<ogra_> he was around
<didrocks> ok
 * didrocks invites him to the meeting
<davmor2> didrocks: which one in particular
<didrocks> davmor2: I'm upgrading to latest proposed image as we speak
<didrocks> from latest promoted
<tedg> sergiusens, Can you throw an "echo foo" after the click-exec just to make sure it happens?
<tsdgeos> Mirv: you can add the patch to our Qt, i have a patch+test for upstream (that is slighlity different since they are only accepting 5.3 now) https://codereview.qt-project.org/#change,81454
<didrocks> and see if I can reproduce popey's/sergiusens issues
<Saviq> didrocks, he lost connection like a quarter ago or something
<didrocks> Saviq: ok :)
<tedg> sergiusens, Just trying to clear up possibilities.
<didrocks> thanks
<garvit> hello i am new to development world and i would like to port ubuntu touch on my SONY XPERIA P can someone guide me.
<sergiusens> tedg, wrapped in prefoo and postfoo http://paste.ubuntu.com/7125796/
<tedg> sergiusens, So, no postfoo?
<sergiusens> nope
<tedg> Hmm, there's no error handling between that last print out and the "return 0"
<tedg> sergiusens, No crash file for UAL, right?
<sergiusens> nope
<tedg> sergiusens, Did you make it so it wasn't "exec click-exec" just a call?
<sergiusens> tedg, the pre-start script has exec originally
<tedg> sergiusens, Yes, just checking that you removed it. Because the exec there would make postfoo not print.
<charles> didrocks, so are you experiencing the alarm bug that's being discussed this morning?
<sergiusens> right
<didrocks> charles: popey and davmor2 are, right
<sergiusens> tedg http://paste.ubuntu.com/7125821/ ...
 * sergiusens goes back to the upstart handbook
<sergiusens> davmor2, didn't make sense of what you just said
<tedg> sergiusens, Heh. And did you put a prebar and postbar around exec-line-exec?
<didrocks> charles: you can't reproduce?
<didrocks> sergiusens: I can start music app
<seb128> charles, didrocks: I didn't follow up, too much IRC channels and a meeting, but didn't Saviq said that the issue for alarm/music was down to Mir/events being queued/blocked?
<didrocks> quite slow to start
<davmor2> sergiusens: so if we reflash with --revision=237 (last promoted) we can do a real upgrade to 248 without having to reflash
<didrocks> seb128: issue for music yeah
<sergiusens> davmor2, oh, well devel-proposed only keeps the last 10 images; my comment was a generic one; you are just lucky it was rolled out
<charles> didrocks, tbh I'm still not sure what the new issue is, the bug reported is about indicator-datetime not showing snap decisions while the screen is off
<didrocks> seb128: alarm doesn't use Qt
<didrocks> charles: what is playing the alarm music, do you know?
<seb128> didrocks, ^ that's qt :p
<didrocks> seb128: charles told the indicator isn't using Qt
<charles> didrocks, right now it's pulseaudio
<didrocks> charles: what is asking pulseaudio to play a music?
<seb128> didrocks, (I was talking about notification, not the sound)
<charles> (didrocks, seb128, there's a bug ticket to switch from PA to use ricmm's upcoming media API for that, bug #1283065)
<ubot5> bug 1283065 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "Use the existing audio stack to play event sounds" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1283065
<sergiusens> tedg, I have another env there so it should of reprinted
<didrocks> charles: sure, but we are talking about the present :)
<charles> :)
<rsalveti> charles: well, the existing audio stack is PA
<didrocks> so, indicator-datetime is triggering the alarm sound?
<charles> didrocks, indicator-datetime is what tells PA to play the alarm and show the snap
<rsalveti> didrocks: what is the issue? (alarm)
<rsalveti> if do we have a bug?
<charles> rsalveti, that's what we're trying to figure out
<didrocks> rsalveti: sure  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/1295122
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1295122 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "Alarms not going off reliably on recent touch images" [Critical,New]
<tedg> sergiusens, Can you pastebin the job, I'm getting myself confused :-)
<didrocks> charles: the bug was pointed to you by thostr_ an hour ago IIRC :)
<charles> didrocks, yes I know. We discussed it then but the discussion petered out and I had a pair of hangouts
<charles> so I'm back and continuing the conversation, trying to figure out what actually is new in 1295122, if anything at all :-)
<didrocks> wonder why image # were not set though
<charles> so there's an existing known issue about not working when the phone is suspended, we need for hardware alarms to land in platform-api before indicator-datetime can wake the phone up to show snap decisions then
<charles> previously it seemed to work because the phone wasn't actually suspending...
<sergiusens> tedg, here, let's make it atomic: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7125841/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/7125847/
<didrocks> charles: how come was it working pre-Qt 5.2 then?
<didrocks> charles: on #237?
<charles> didrocks: previously it seemed to work because the phone wasn't actually suspending...
<didrocks> rsalveti: but it seems you punned that one off, right? ^
<Saviq> mterry, we're getting a silo after all ;D
 * didrocks seems to be back one hour earlier
<charles> :)
<Saviq> mterry, only we need not to complain if they flush us out of it when needed
<rsalveti> didrocks: no, it just suspends correctly sometimes :-)
<didrocks> rsalveti: hum, but what changed? seems to be reliably working on #237
<didrocks> and not on #238
<rsalveti> davmor2: popey: can you guys try to reproduce bug 1231455 after running 'powerd-cli active' on another terminal?
<ubot5> bug 1231455 in powerd "powerd-cli help could do with some cleaning up and fixing" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1231455
<didrocks> jibel: davmor2: popey: right? ^
<tedg> sergiusens, Cool, great idea! That clears things up. So it seems to not be getting to the exec section of the job.
<rsalveti> didrocks: nothing changed, but the wakelock is usually not around when the antenna signal is strong enough for the modem to be quiet
<popey> rsalveti: you sure about that bug number?
<rsalveti> Popey: See's the alarm notification but not hears no sound.
<rsalveti> this is a different issue
<rsalveti> popey: no, that's wrong
<rsalveti> lol
<rsalveti> popey: davmor2: but 1295122
<rsalveti> bug 1295122
<ubot5> bug 1295122 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "Alarms not going off reliably on recent touch images" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1295122
 * rsalveti needs coffee 
<davmor2> I was beginning to wonder then popey beat me to the ask
<rsalveti> being able to see the alarm and not hearing is an interesting issue
<tedg> sergiusens, Can you dump the output of this while starting the app please? dbus-monitor --session interface=com.ubuntu.Upstart0_6.Job
<mterry> Saviq, OK  :)
<davmor2> rsalveti: am I running that as root via adb or via sudo -u phablet -i in adb?
<kgunn> mterry: saw you talkin' bout silo in scrollback...
<didrocks> sergiusens: assigning you with popey for the upgrade issue to get more investigation, neither davmor2 or I can reproduce it
<kgunn> you need any help ? (leave Saviq free for real work :)
<rsalveti> davmor2: as root
<popey> rsalveti: does that stop it blank?
<mterry> kgunn, sure you could help set it up instead of Saviq
<davmor2> rsalveti: roger wilko
<Saviq> kgunn, it's there in row 42
<rsalveti> popey: no, just stop suspending
<popey> k
<kgunn> Saviq: mterry....glad i could help ;D
<Saviq> kgunn, sil2100 and didrocks decided to give us the silo with the caveat that we might lose it if it gets tight
<Saviq> kgunn, so the row is good, only potential issue is if mir broke ABI between trunk and devel (or that the branch does), in which case we'll need to rebuild papi, qtubuntu and unity-mir
<Saviq> and whatever else you rebuild on Mir ABI break, but that you'll know better
<popey> rsalveti: it's the same, i mean, with the screen blanked (I tapped power) I see nothing until I wake the screen
<didrocks> popey: davmor2: rsalveti: screen blanked works here
<sil2100> Saviq: is that landing row good MR-wise?
<didrocks> rsalveti: anyway to force the suspend?
<Saviq> sil2100, yes
<rsalveti> didrocks: nops
<didrocks> anyway to turn off the alarm as well?
<davmor2> rsalveti: and it rings
<jonahbron> Anyone know the status of the QtQuick.Controls.MenuBar widget?  It's not working for me.
<rsalveti> hm, confused haha
<tedg> sergiusens, Actually this might be more informative: dbus-monitor --session interface=com.ubuntu.Upstart0_6,member=EventEmitted,arg0=stopped
<didrocks> rsalveti: so, to have is suspended for sure, need to unplug the cable and wait for x minutes ?
<rsalveti> popey: so broken the same way for you
<rsalveti> and working fine for didrocks and davmor2
<popey> left comment on bug
<rsalveti> didrocks: in theory yes, but with mako that is not always true as the modem might be holding a wake_lock
<rsalveti> didrocks: testing with flo is better in this case
<didrocks> rsalveti: I only have mako
<popey> i have flo
<kgunn> mterry: Saviq...yeah, that ought to be ok...that mp doesn't break abi & will use trusty branch as base
<davmor2> rsalveti: I have mako/flo/manta
<kgunn> should be fine
<Saviq> kgunn, will not
<popey> now, if only unity didnt die on me on flo
<Saviq> kgunn, it's gonna use devel as base
<rsalveti> davmor2: but you said it worked for you on mako, right?
<mterry> kgunn, that branch actually does delete a public method
<rsalveti> not sure why it would fail for popey
<rsalveti> are you guys using the same image?
<kgunn> Saviq: oh my bad...
<Saviq> kgunn, since it's directed to devel, it will build devel
<popey> -rw-rw-rw-  1 root   root            0 Mar 20 12:45 .writable_image
<popey> ffs
 * popey reflashes his device clean
<rsalveti> didrocks: but we know it'll be broken if the device is properly suspended
<mterry> kgunn, when is 0.1.18 planned?
<fps> what's the preferred way to reboot the device with ubuntu touch?
<rsalveti> that is a known issue and not a regression
<fps> s/the/a/
<davmor2> rsalveti: ah hang on retried and now it seems to of trigger I hit dismiss and it's carried on
<fps> just hold the power buttong?
<fps> feels a bit rough ;D
<rsalveti> didrocks: the possible regressing is alarm not working when the device is not suspended
<kgunn> mterry: let me add 2 mp's
<didrocks> rsalveti: well, it's an user regression (from his point of view)
<didrocks> rsalveti: and seeing how hard the line management is taking, I think they are going to block any new promotion
 * davmor2 throws the phone out of the window to stop it ringing
<rsalveti> didrocks: right, but nothing can be done to get that fixed, only when we land hw alarms
<rsalveti> didrocks: it's not a regression
<charles> davmor2, popey, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/1295122/comments/6
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1295122 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "Alarms not going off reliably on recent touch images" [Critical,New]
<rsalveti> didrocks: all you need to do is get low signal so the modem can take a wakelock
<charles> + rsalveti, didrocks, ^
<davmor2> rsalveti: the second test should of gone off at 16:00:00 it went off at 16:00:32 and then refused to stop ringing
<didrocks> rsalveti: well, it's a "4.4 regression" actually as the device sleep is fixed
<didrocks> rsalveti: just talking about user's view
<rsalveti> it's not :-)
<rsalveti> it was always broken
<rsalveti> it works sometimes
<didrocks> ah, so deep sleep isn't something fixed in 4.4
<didrocks> ok
<rsalveti> no, broken the same way
<didrocks> not sure why it was so reliably working/not working for popey and davmor2
<sergiusens> tedg, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7125933/
<rsalveti> maybe with usb cable connected
<rsalveti> charging
<charles> that's plausible
<rsalveti> caused by the music-app bug (not removing the suspend blocker)
<didrocks> ok
<didrocks> popey: davmor2: tell us about the second test, otherwise, happy to remove it from the list
<rsalveti> but if the alarm is broken when the device is not suspended, then we have a bug
<didrocks> based on what rsalveti told
<didrocks> rsalveti: tried 3 times already
<didrocks> here
<didrocks> and all ok
<charles> is that the second test in popey's video?
<popey> i am re-flashing my device cleanly now
<popey> its possible there was crap on it, I don't know.
<rsalveti> davmor2: going off before the desired time is a bug for sure
<rsalveti> yeah, trying reproducing after a clean flash and clean boot
<charles> reflashing here
<charles> (...we really need a nicer alarm tone :)
<didrocks> it's all clean here (well, after an upgrade from a clean last promoted image)
<sergiusens> rsalveti, fwiw the suspend blocker is a powerd bug ;-)
<rsalveti> sergiusens: right :-)
<davmor2> rsalveti: that is after the desired time by 32 seconds. but the issues is the fact that I hit dismiss which stopped it the first time and didn't the second I had to power down the device to make it stop ringing
<tedg> jdstrand, Is there a way that we could load the music app profile to see if it's failing somehow?
<tedg> jdstrand, If I just called "aa-click-exec -p music ls" would that work?
<rsalveti> davmor2: yeah, that might even be a different bug
<rsalveti> let's see if charles is able to reproduce that
<tedg> jdstrand, We seem to be getting out of pre-start but not into the main job, and the only thing I can think of that happens there is switching to the apparmor profile.
<rsalveti> always keep 'powerd-cli active' running when testing the alarms
<rsalveti> so we know it's not suspend related
<rsalveti> also flashing latest
<charles> rsalveti: I'm just now starting the flash, so this may take a bit ;)
<tedg> jdstrand, So looking for an independent way that I can ask sergiusens to verify that the apparmor part isn't failing.
<davmor2> rsalveti, didrocks: right I'm going to start an album playing let the device sleep with the  powerd-cli active on and see if we get to track 2
<charles> davmor2, could you walk me through the steps to try & reproduce the wont-stop-ringing issue you saw
 * sergiusens checks /var/lib/apparmor
<rsalveti> davmor2: Saviq tried that already, and failed the same way
<rsalveti> davmor2: the music-app issue happens when the screen is off, not necessarily suspended
<davmor2> rsalveti: :(
<sergiusens> tedg, jdstrand think I found the issue :-/
<sergiusens> tedg, phablet@ubuntu-phablet:/var/lib/apparmor$ ls clicks/|grep music
<sergiusens> com.ubuntu.music_music_1.1.359.json
<sergiusens> wrong version
<tedg> Oh, heh. Computers are such sticklers about numbers.
<boiko> mterry: unfortunately landings are blocked until an image is promoted
<davmor2> charles: the time was 15:55 so I set the first alarm for 15:57 and hit the power button to stop the screen, alarm went off fine and I was able to wake the phone and hit dismiss and it did, I then tried again for 16:00 this time the alarm went off 32 seconds late and wouldn't stop ringing
<Saviq> davmor2, the alarm does wake the device up, though, right?
<didrocks> rsalveti: did miss one with mako this time, so yeah, probably suspended
<mterry> boiko, makes sense
<rsalveti> didrocks: right
<Saviq> davmor2, so it will light up the screen, so the "screen off" issue shouldn't matter
<rsalveti> hopefully we'll be able to land hw alarms next week anyway
<davmor2> Saviq: this was with powerd-cli active in place the alarm went off both times correctly just wouldn't stop ringing
<tedg> sergiusens, So I'm gonna assume I'm out of this one now then. I think it's cjwatson vs. jdstrand for this bug now :-)
<Saviq> davmor2, ah ok, so different
<davmor2> Saviq: alarm didn't wake the screen I had to
<sergiusens> tedg, would be hard to now has this happened or why it hasn't regenerated (relinked)
<Saviq> davmor2, hmm not sure what the UX design is, but I imagine it should
<sergiusens> tedg, thanks
<rsalveti> I don't think we have anyone waking up the screen reliably though
<davmor2> Saviq: but that is a known bug
<sergiusens> hard to know*
<davmor2> Saviq: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/1295122/comments/6
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1295122 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "Alarms not going off reliably on recent touch images" [Critical,New]
<tedg> sergiusens, Yeah, I'm guessing it's either a click hook didn't run or when it ran it didn't generate it correctly.
<tedg> sergiusens, I guess if there's no symlink, it's probably a click thing.
<Saviq> davmor2, oh ok
<sergiusens> tedg, there is a symlink, with an incorrect version :-P
<mpt> awe, another question: About how long does it take for ofono to tell whether manually entered APN settings work? One second? Five? Ten?
<rsalveti> right, so nobody should be waking up the screen atm
<rsalveti> and that is expected
<charles> davmor2, right, the screen will wake up but powerd hasn't done that yet because iiuc it's waiting on hw alarms in platform-api
<rsalveti> but the sound should still play
<rsalveti> charles: sound not playing when device is not suspended is a bug
<charles> rsalveti, agreed. I'm trying to reproduce that
<rsalveti> and not being able to stop it is another bug
<sergiusens> tedg, seems it happens since I installed a click for that package that doesn't belong to the normal in image clicks (as an update or out of band install); seems similar to what kenvandine saw yesterday
<ogra_> who wants to stop alarms anyway :P
<didrocks> rsalveti: davmor2: powerd-cli active
<rsalveti> davmor2: do you get the 'unable to stop the alarm sound' issue when forcing 'powerd-cli display on bright'?
<didrocks> rsalveti: davmor2: no ringing here :/
<ogra_> (we could just call it a feature ... it reminds the whole day you that you didnt forget to set the alarm)
<kenvandine> sergiusens, i rebuilt my click and it worked
<rsalveti> didrocks: right, that's a bug
<kenvandine> no changes
<kenvandine> not sure what was up with that
<didrocks> charles: ^
<didrocks> charles: so no deep sleep
<didrocks> and no alarm either
<rsalveti> wonder if pulse is smart enough to not play when the screen is off?
 * ogra_ thought it was clearified 2h ago by rsalveti that we have no deep sleep on mako 
<didrocks> rsalveti: worked once though
<rsalveti> right
<didrocks> with screen off
<ogra_> (why is this still discussed, we need to improve our communication seriously
<ogra_> )
<tedg> ogra_, It's because everyone was in a deep sleep and didn't get the message.
<rsalveti> ogra_: we have, that's the issue, but not always (deep sleep on mako)
<didrocks> ogra_: well, rsalveti told the contrary here (I thought we had no deep sleep, but seems we can have it)
<didrocks> ogra_: you need to backlog even more! :)
<ogra_> ah, k
<ogra_> seems ted is right then ...
<ogra_> (wrt /me)
<charles> davmor2, with the second alarm that went off 32 second late -- did you get a snap decision when it went off?
<qengho> ara: Hi hi. I'm working on chromium-browser touch support. You mentioned that you have a touch-pad and you tried two-finger pinch, and it didn't do what you expect.  Does *any* app you try understand two-finger pinch?
<didrocks> charles: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/1295122/comments/7
<davmor2> charles: Yes I hit dismiss it just didn't
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1295122 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "Alarms not going off reliably on recent touch images" [Critical,New]
<ara> qengho: hello, I would need to try, do you have any recommendation of an app that should understand 2-finger pinch?
<popey> ara: web browser
<popey> ara: the OSM (webapp) understands 2 finger pinch
<ara> popey: is it available for the desktop?
<popey> ara: ya, apt-get install webbrowser-app
<qengho> popey: Thanks! When you say it should, have you tried it on something not a touch-screen, like a touch-pad?
<popey> nope
<popey> i switch touch-pads off on my laptops ☻
<rsalveti> hm, can't get alarm to work
<rsalveti> interesting that in the upcoming indicator the alarm is set with UTC
<davmor2> charles, rsalveti: so with powerd-cli display on bright it is popping up the alarm snap decision and dismissing correctly each time it has worked 3 times now
<popey> davmor2: how are you doing that?
<didrocks> rsalveti: hum
<ara> qengho: I need to reboot, will get back to you in a second
<didrocks> rsalveti: It didn't ring even screen on
<didrocks> rsalveti: I wonder if the issue isn't rather "first alarm(s?) work"
<didrocks> then none
<davmor2> popey: adb shell and then type in powerd-cli display on bright the nset the alarm etc
<rsalveti> argh, why I can't get alarm to work
<popey> ok
<charles> following didrocks' suggestion of adb shell + powerd-cli active + manually turning off the screen, I get a ringtone at the right time, and then when I turn on the screen I see the snap decision & am able to stop the ring by dismissing the snap
<davmor2> rsalveti: that powerd-cli command though is opening directly to the clock-app/apps scope bypassing the welcome screen is that what is meant to happen
<didrocks> charles: did you try to setup another alarm then?
<charles> having trouble editing alarms in the clock app, but that's a different issue...
<didrocks> charles: even screen on now I don't get any new alarm
<charles> didrocks: each time I've done it, it's been creating a new alarm from scratch
<rsalveti> how can I remove an alarm?
<didrocks> charles: do you delete old alarms?
<charles> didrocks: if the recipe involves editing an existing alarm, I'm not able to edi tthem
<didrocks> rsalveti: I tried rebooting just in case
<didrocks> then, I'll go on removing alarms
<didrocks> if I can :)
<charles> rsalveti: in the clock app, slide them to the side and you'll get a trashcan button
<didrocks> charles: no, I keep appending
<rsalveti> oh, awesome
<davmor2> charles: yeah you just have to delete the old alarm
<charles> didrocks: I deleted and repeated. I'll try appending instead
<didrocks> I wonder if it can be a ETOOMANYALARMS
<didrocks> then
<rsalveti> lol, app is frozen now after removing second alarm
<rsalveti> apport is on fire
<popey> gah!
<charles> lol
<rsalveti> _usr_lib_arm-linux-gnueabihf_qt5_bin_qmlscene.32011.crash
<rsalveti> yay
 * charles blames it all on ubuntu-clock-app, then runs away
<popey> freshly flashed my device with 248. keeping display on i can see the popup but hear no sound.
<didrocks> ok, it's ringing
<mhall119> bzoltan: is it possible to tell qtc to look in a subdirectory of a project for the click and apparmor manifest files?
<didrocks> after a reboot
<mhall119> instead of hte project rot
<davmor2> rsalveti: <kings of leon style> My apport is on fire </kings of leon style>
 * popey reboots
<didrocks> let me try again to add more
<rsalveti> lol
<charles> it's like blind men feeling the elephant
<ara_> qengho: confirmed that 2-finger pinch does not work either in webbrowser-app
<didrocks> so it's not the number of alarms
<qengho> ara, All, I'm glad I'm in this channel, so people can tell me I'm full of nonsense. I don't think any touch-pads will support two-finger pinch in ubuntu. The underlying layers take two-finger gestures and make them into motion or scroll events, not touch events. It's an ancient hack to support apps that didn't understand 2-finger scrolls in early 2000s. So, terminal gets a PageUp/Down.  At three fingers, it flips to interpretation to touch events.
<didrocks> ok, 2nd alarm since reboot rings as well
<qengho> I have played with it, and I'm no expert, but I don't see a way to get pinch info from a touchpad.
<didrocks> 3rd works…
<qengho> Not until xinput2 get rewritten.
<didrocks> if the 4th works, I have no idea…
<charles> so, appending a new alarm (instead of deleting the old one) seems to not affect anything, getting the same behavior with "powerd-cli active" + screen off that I saw before
<qengho> ara_: touch*screens* should work. They don't have the historical baggage.
<didrocks> charles: even screen on, I had nothing after a while
<popey> after reboot alarm works.
<didrocks> 4th worked :(
<didrocks> I don't know…
<didrocks> I tried dismiss/ok as well
<ara_> qengho: do you happen to have a bug  around we can reference?
<didrocks> ok, trying to get a low power now
<didrocks> and let's see if it breaks alarm forever
<didrocks> (until you reboot)
<qengho> ara_: Not yet.  I'm just discovering it.  I'm hoping to be told I'm wrong.
<charles> popey, you're able to reproduce the no-sound issue?
<charles> oh, not after reboot. damn :/
<popey> charles: on first boot, yes
<popey> after reboot, sound works
<davmor2> charles: I'm at the continued ringing after hitting dismiss on powerd-cli active what info is useful?
<ogra_> qengho, phones with touch pads ?
<rsalveti> brb, need to grab some food
<qengho> ogra_: I'm not here to talk about phones uniquely.
<ogra_> qengho, well, but this is the channel for them :)
<qengho> Sorry.
<ara_> qengho: maybe we should ask in #ubuntu-x
<ogra_> (teh channel name is misguiding)
<qengho> Good idea.
<ogra_> yeah
 * ogra_ was about to suggest that
 * qengho leaves.
<davmor2> charles: it went off at 16:35:26 rather than 16:35:00
<ogra_> stay :)
<ogra_> we like you around
 * qengho hugs ogra_.
 * ogra_ hugs qengho 
<davmor2> charles: only seems to keep ringing if it is late
<ogra_> (and ara_ )
<charles> davmor2, and you're getting the snap decision late too?
<charles> ie, the popup shows up at 16:35:26 rather than 16:35:00, just as the ring does?
<davmor2> charles: pass I don't unblank the screen till the alarm sound
<didrocks> charles: rsalveti bah, passing everytime on that one…
<didrocks> charles: I do confirm though that waiting for too long doesn't enable us to dismiss the ringing
<didrocks> davmor2: opening a bug on that?
<davmor2> didrocks: will do
<didrocks> davmor2: before the meeting please :)
<davmor2> charles: can I shutdown the phone the ringing is driving me crazy now if there are no logs you need
<charles> davmor2, try this for me please
<charles> ssh in as phablet
<charles> $ stop indicator-datetime
<charles> $ G_MESSAGES_DEBUG=all /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/indicator-datetime/indicator-datetime-service
<AlbertA> Saviq: sorry I had to go deal with my kid
<charles> davmor2: ^ this will start dumping debug messages to the terminal
<Saviq> AlbertA, nw, plenty of things to do :)
<davmor2> charles: It stopped ringing
<AlbertA> Saviq: here's a branch that should do what you want
<Saviq> AlbertA, did you survive? (or did he/she?)
<charles> davmor2: this may help us to see why it's running late sometimes
<AlbertA> Saviq: lp:~albaguirre/mir/test-hack-consume-buffers-display-off
<charles> davmor2: then, while the debug messages are dumping to the terminal, try to make the alarm trigger late again
<davmor2> charles: right yeap so I have the stuff dumping in the cli now and then trigger the alarms again right?
<AlbertA> Saviq: yeah we survived :)
<charles> davmor2: hm, it would be nicer if these messages had timestamps. oh well
<mterry> MacSlow, poke
<charles> davmor2: yes specifically a late alarm
<MacSlow> mterry, what's up?
<mterry> MacSlow, got some feedback about spinner, but not final design note
<davmor2> charles: okay
<charles> davmor2: since there's no timestamps on here, a little more info on what I'm looking for:
<mterry> MacSlow, dropping text, likely use ubuntu logo instead of spinner, and likely back background.  Will know more tomorrow
<charles> davmor2: I'm wanting to know which (if any) messages show up at the correct time, and which show up only when the alarm goes off late
<davmor2> charles: right okay
<MacSlow> mterry, that sound like easy changes... which I could do on the side... once final... still very busy with the "avoid fullscreen notifications messing up visual queue"-issue.
<mterry> MacSlow, cool
<Saviq> AlbertA, thanks
<davmor2> charles: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7126132/ no alarm at all
<davmor2> and now I have (process:6560): Indicator-Datetime-WARNING **: Unable to show snap decision for 'Alarm': Timeout was reached
<charles> oho!
<charles> interesting.
<charles> (process:6560): libnotify-WARNING **: Failed to connect to proxy
<jonahbron> Does anyone know why the QtQuick.Controls.MenuBar isn't working on Trusty?
<charles> davmor2: that unblocks me on the never-stops-ringing question anyway
<charles> davmor2: so you got no snap decision popup, is that right?
<didrocks> charles: I got one when it didn't stop ringing
<davmor2> charles: with that one I got no alarm so I didn't hit the power button so saw no snap decision either
<didrocks> davmor2: meeting approaching, got a bug for me?
<didrocks> davmor2: easier to setup for the meeting with the list :)
<davmor2> didrocks: writing it now
<charles> didrocks: one issue, indicator-datetime will keep playing the sound until the user dismisses the snap decision. Dismissing the snap decision is impossible if libnotify can't be reached. In that case, the sound plays forever. :/
<charles> didrocks: (process:6560): libnotify-WARNING **: Failed to connect to proxy
<didrocks> charles: yeah, in the case I had, I saw the snap decision, clicked dismissed, but no effect
<didrocks> (in the 2 cases)
<didrocks> so probably multiple sources
<charles> ya, agreed
<cyphermox> charles: isn't indicator-datetime just notifying for minute change only when about to sleep?
<cyphermox> so the alarm will either pop up before, or after sleep, and never inbetween sleep cycles?
<cyphermox> brb
<davmor2> didrocks: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/1295237
<charles> cyphermox, no that's not correct. minute_change gets fired whenever the clock notices that the time has changed. This can happen through sleep/wakeup, or through normal time passing
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1295237 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "Sometimes alarms trigger at xx seconds past their time and dismiss on snap doesn't stop the ringing" [Undecided,New]
<charles> davmor2: could you please paste into that ticket a log of the debug messages that get logged during one of those late-by-XX-seconds runs?
<charles> davmor2: is http://paste.ubuntu.com/7126132/ an example of that?
<cyphermox> charles: where is the code that does that? I see LiveClock has a timer, but it's not used in Clock or ClockWatcher. Am I looking at the right place?
<charles> cyphermox: inbetween sleep cycles, it's tested this way: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/indicator-datetime/trunk.14.04/view/head:/src/clock-live.cpp#L105
<charles>  cyphermox, in that file, line 112 is the event that fires out to listeners
<charles> cyphermox, and clockwatcher registers for it http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/indicator-datetime/trunk.14.04/view/head:/src/clock-watcher.cpp#L41
<asac> Saviq: news?
<asac> kgunn: ?
<asac> did we find out whats the probl with those messages?
<Saviq> asac, building mir
<Saviq> asac, "those messages"?
<asac> Saviq: err. events not getting dispatched
<Saviq> asac, I did confirm it's Qt 5.2 - i.e. between images 237 and 238
<asac> Saviq: cool. and building mir is part of finding out more?
<AlbertA> Saviq: just noticed that there would be race in the branch I sent you, I updated it and adding some logs
<asac> Saviq: do you need more help? anyone i could activitate?
<Saviq> asac, yes, confirming that it's indeed the stopped rendering that breaks the events
<Saviq> or not
<Saviq> AlbertA, ok
<AlbertA> Saviq: you should see it compositing but not posting after screen off with adb shell tail -f /var/log/lightdm/unity-system-compositor.log
<Saviq> AlbertA, atm I got http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7126300/
<Saviq> AlbertA, although I did merge your branch into trunk, if that makes any difference
<AlbertA> Saviq: I based it off trunk
<Saviq> AlbertA, right, yeah, the diff was minimal
<tedg> popey, davmor2, hey guys, chatting with charles about the alarms bug. Have either of you attempted to get a bustle/dbus-monitor log of the failure?
<AlbertA> Saviq: I can send you the two binary libraries if you want
<Saviq> AlbertA, armhf/
<Saviq> ?
<AlbertA> Saviq: yeah well libmirserver.so.17 and libmirplatformgraphics.so specifically
<Saviq> AlbertA, sure, that would work
<davmor2> tedg: no idea what or where I'm trying to get the alarm to not stop to get feedback from the terminal nothing else using G_MESSAGES_DEBUG=all /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/indicator-datetime/indicator-datetime-service
<tedg> davmor2, Ah, good, that'll be helpful as well.
<rsalveti> didrocks: davmor2: when setting up an alarm, can you see it in the right timezone when checking it in the upcoming indicator?
<rsalveti> in the indicator mine is always in UTC
<rsalveti> and can't get the alarm to be triggered here
<didrocks> rsalveti: I always uses it on UTC for that test
<rsalveti> right :-)
<davmor2> rsalveti: have you set the time zone in settings?
<rsalveti> that is probably why
<rsalveti> davmor2: yes
<davmor2> rsalveti: hmm might be an issue with either eds or clock app then maybe
<charles> popey, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/1295271
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1295271 in unity-notifications (Ubuntu) "On phone, alarms being shown without dismiss/show buttons" [Undecided,New]
<popey> charles: wow, what a lovely bug-bot you are ☻
<charles> popey: I like the bugs that are easy to trace :-)
<tedg> Hah, so it seems that notifications is broken in general.
<charles> tedg, maybe
<tedg> Trying to tab complete gdbus on org.freedesktop.Notifications I get "Timeout"
<rsalveti> didrocks: davmor2: yeah, alarm only works when you set it with UTC
<charles> all we know for sure is that we can't connect to it
<rsalveti> add an alarm for 3 hours ago, and worked fine this time
 * rsalveti opening another bug
<didrocks> rsalveti: bugfest ;)
<davmor2> rsalveti: you're meant to be fixing them not creating more ;)
<Saviq> AlbertA, a script? you're making me obsolete! :D
<davmor2> popey: what was the link to that screenshot again please
<charles> the timezone issue sounds a little like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/1283236, which says it's In Progress
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1283236 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Alarms are triggered in UTC tz despite saving in local tz" [High,In progress]
<AlbertA> Saviq: :)
<popey> davmor2: see the bug above
<popey> from charles
<charles> davmor2: it's in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/1283236
<davmor2> popey: I want to add it to a bug as I've seen it to now :)
<popey> davmor2: or fish it out of this lot http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/gallery.php
<charles> no, wrong pahttps://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/1295271
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1295271 in unity-notifications (Ubuntu) "On phone, alarms being shown without dismiss/show buttons" [Undecided,New]
<tedg> d-feet the same.
<tedg> I'm totally willing to blame Unity8 now.
<tedg> :-)
<charles> this also explains why no sound
<charles> this also explains why popey had those test runs with no sound, I think
<charles> indicator-datetime doesn't play a sound if there's no way to dismiss the popup
<charles> and if there are not buttons, there's no way to dismiss
<cjwatson> sergiusens,tedg: so, sorry, I had a couple of meetings
<rsalveti> davmor2: didrocks: the timezone issue is already opened: bug 1283236
<ubot5> bug 1283236 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Alarms are triggered in UTC tz despite saving in local tz" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1283236
<cjwatson> sergiusens: could you please pastebin "find /usr/share/click/preinstalled /opt/click.ubuntu.com /var/cache/apparmor /var/lib/apparmor -ls" for me?
<didrocks> rsalveti: ok, so nothing really "new" (not that a good news, but not a bad either)
<davmor2> rsalveti: \o/
<rsalveti> yeah
<rsalveti> charles: sorry, so what do you think is currently causing these alarm issues?
<rsalveti> (no sound, no way to dismiss, etc)
<rsalveti> it seems to be bug 1295237
<ubot5> bug 1295237 in unity-notifications "Sometimes alarms trigger at xx seconds past their time and dismiss on snap doesn't stop the ringing" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1295237
<charles> rsalveti: I am tempted to close the first ticket as being too vague. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/1295271 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/1295237 are more useful
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1295271 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "On phone, alarms being shown without dismiss/show buttons" [Undecided,Triaged]
<rsalveti> so it might be the same issue
<charles> rsalveti: I've done writeups in both of those two tickets about what I think the cause is
<rsalveti> charles: right, mark one as duplicate of the other
<charles> rsalveti: but the tl;dr seems to be (1) unity-notifications is not responding (so there may be a bug on their end?) and (2) indicator-datetime needs to fail more gracefully when it can't reach the libnotify server (which is a bug on my end :)
<hedz09> ogra_: , I have u-boot able load the ramdisk and find the init within it, but I'm getting the message that: "initrd: couldn't find data partition"
<ogra_> hedz09, so try adding datapart= to your kernel cdmline
<sergiusens> cjwatson, sure; one sec
<ogra_> hedz09, (with the device that holds your rootfs)
<charles> rsalveti: no, 1295271 and 1295237 are slightly different from each other. But I'd be ok with closing bug #1295122 in favor of those two more descriptive ones
<ubot5> bug 1295122 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "Alarms not going off reliably on recent touch images" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1295122
<sergiusens> cjwatson, and no worries; just affecting me
<rsalveti> charles: yeah, sounds good
<charles> davmor2, since you reported 1295122 -- does ^ that sound right to you?
<sergiusens> cjwatson, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7126410/
<Saviq> asac, rsalveti, ogra_, davmor2, sergiusens, charles, @all: https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1292306/comments/8
<davmor2> charles: so I think they are slightly different but related.  I'd be happy for you to merge some together or mark both as fixed once there is a fix in place
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1292306 in Ubuntu Music App "Upon upgrading to Qt5.2 the music app no longer plays the next song if the screen is off" [Critical,Triaged]
<Saviq> confirmed, Qt 5.2 queues events when it can't render
<sergiusens> Saviq, nice
<rsalveti> Saviq: awesome
<davmor2> Saviq: I'll have a look in a bit teatime has been called
<tedg> Ah guessing that's the same thing.
<charles> Saviq, fun
<sergiusens> Saviq, the find, not the situation it put us in :-)
<hedz09> ogra_: initrd: That seems to be doing something, but it fails again: "mounting mmcblk0p3", "btrfs: open mmcblk0p3 failed", "initrd: couldn't find a system partition"
<tedg> It's kinda fun with notify-send, you can get it to pause right until you hit the screen on function.
<ogra_> hedz09, do you have the ubuntu system.img in  /userdata/system.img on that partition ?
<ogra_> (note that you first need to assemble that system.img like rootstock-touch-install does)
<Saviq> sergiusens, indeed
<tedg> Saviq, Do you have a bug tracking that we should make the others dup to?
<Saviq> tedg, "the others"?
<Saviq> tedg, that above was the master bug
<ogra_> we have other bugs for that ?
<tedg> Saviq, I'm pretty sure bug 1295237 is the same, if the screen is off the dbus messages don't get processed.
<hedz09> ogra_: I don't. That partition has system.img at its root abd doesn't reside in a /userdata/ folder within it.
<ubot5> bug 1295237 in unity-notifications "Sometimes alarms trigger at xx seconds past their time and dismiss on snap doesn't stop the ringing" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1295237
<hedz09> ogra_: I have assembled the system.img and am trying to test that I put it together correctly.
<tedg> Saviq, I can literally turn off processing them or not by hitting the lock button.
<ogra_> hedz09, wipe the partition, look at the rootstock-touch-install script and try to do the same by hand that it does and it should just boot
<Saviq> tedg, possible
<Saviq> tedg, try the binaries from there
<Saviq> from my comment, that is
<ogra_> hedz09, the  "initrd: couldn't find a system partition" is only printed if the initrd could not find a system.img in the right place
<tedg> k
 * Saviq called it 18hrs ago! WIN
<asac> charles: tedg: thostr_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/1295237
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1295237 in unity-notifications "Sometimes alarms trigger at xx seconds past their time and dismiss on snap doesn't stop the ringing" [High,Confirmed]
<asac> who is the ultimate owner?
<Saviq> asac, read up
<asac> ah
<asac> does that answer my question :)?
<Saviq> asac, it's most probably the same Qt 5.2 events issue
<asac> right
<thostr_> asac: we're on it
<asac> still we should keep folks confirming etc.
<asac> and not rest because it might be this :)
<Saviq> asac, tedg is confirming with the binaries from there
<asac> yeah thanks
<asac> kk
<ogra_> Saviq, cant be ... everyone denied that when i said 4h ago that the event processing affects alarms :P
<asac> tedg: its on you! :_
<Saviq> ogra_, you weren't pushing enough ;)
<ogra_> Saviq, lol
<tedg> Heh
<Saviq> ogra_, so alarms are processed fine
<Saviq> ogra_, but when the notification is sent
<Saviq> ogra_, it reaches unity8, which can't render
<ogra_> yeah,  thats what i said before :)
<Saviq> ogra_, and Qt doesn't deliver it up until later
<Saviq> and everything goes apeshit
<ogra_> poo
<hedz09> ogra_: ok. Would btrfs: open mmcblk0p3 failed have anything to do with it?
<ogra_> hedz09, why do you even have btrfs in your kernel ?
<ogra_> (it doesnt really do well on MMC/SD)
<hedz09> ogra_: to be honest I don't even know what it is
<ogra_> its a filesystem
<ogra_> but you should use ext4 on SD cards anyway, so you dont need it
<cjwatson> sergiusens: is there anything in /var/log/upstart/click-system-hooks.log?
<tedg> Saviq, Works for the notify-send case, checking with an alarm.
<Saviq> asac, your ANN to ubuntu-devel got bitch-slapped into Junk by my dspam ;P
<mterry> fginther, you around to help me practice running mediumtests?
<Saviq> consider yourself ignored ;)
<sergiusens> cjwatson, not there, I do see it in the apparmor one http://paste.ubuntu.com/7126501/
<asac> Saviq: haha. well, i needed to setup special rules for mark, rick etc. to avoid that
<asac> so its on you :)
<asac> Saviq: its just telling you what will happen :)
<asac> if you ignore it will still happen
<asac> but i know you are joking
<ogra_> just stop using all caps subjects in mails ;)
<Saviq> :D
<asac> its good that it even came through
<Saviq> mterry, can I help? you mean mediumtests as in the jenkins jobs directly? or locally?
<mterry> Saviq, locally on my phone
<asac> thought i wouldn't go to list since i was kicked out of the core-dev and ubuntu member club a while back
<Saviq> mterry, what project in particular?
<mterry> Saviq, is there a wiki page for that?
<asac> because of my laziness :)
<cjwatson> sergiusens: mm, that's different, that's processing the symlinks that are in place.  I'm trying to work out how the symlinks got there
<Saviq> mterry, if unity8, `phablet-test-run -p unity8-autopilot -n unity8`
<mterry> Saviq, unity8 with my split stuff -- I wanted to test my proposed fixes for the mediumtests scripts to work in that scenario
<seb128> asac, how is that lock playing out with the desktop LTS for shared component where we need fixes?
<Saviq> mterry, then just ./run_on_device
<mterry> Saviq, how do I point it at my branch of the mediumtests scripts?
<sergiusens> cjwatson, I dont have a click-system-hooks log though
<Saviq> mterry, and then PYTHONPATH=~/shell/tests/autopilot autopilot run unity8
<asac> seb128: everything that goes on touch image is part of this
<asac> special exceptions can be discussed with me or rickspencer3 as pointed out in mail
<cjwatson> sergiusens: so you said this is basically just you at the moment?  (and I agree, it doesn't seem like a regression, more a corner case we hadn't previously found)  if so I can look at it tomorrow, as I need to leave pretty soon
<seb128> asac, what happen to the desktop LTS if the touch image doesn't recover before the release?
<asac> seb128: but we won't really make exceptions from what i understood
<Saviq> mterry, you need to make install (or ninja, depending on whether you got it on the phone)
<seb128> rickspencer3, ^
<sergiusens> cjwatson, yeah, don't worry about it
<asac> seb128: if that happens we are all fired :)
<mterry> Saviq, that's all basic running unity8 tests on phone stuff
<cjwatson> sergiusens: not that I expect I could land a fix for it at the moment anyway :P
<asac> seb128: we have a veery strong team, with smart people. they are actively working on this as priority
<Saviq> mterry, and the only other point is you need to `stop unity8` before (it will tell you) and keep the screen on
<sergiusens> cjwatson, I don't use this phone for click testing that much (as I use it daily) just flashed to devel-proposed this week
<mterry> Saviq, but I'm specifically talking about using the same scripts that jenkins does, but custom versions
<asac> seb128: this is a matter of hours and at most days to sort out
<sergiusens> :-)
<cjwatson> sergiusens: yeah, it has an excitingly baroque set of packages installed apparently
<cjwatson> might have some work to do on garbage collection :)
<mterry> Saviq, hrm.  They seem very particular to QA.  Like connecting to 'ubuntu-qa-g-wpa-d' wifi
<seb128> asac, let's see, last time it took you guys a week to unfreeze things when that happened
<Saviq> mterry, those scripts don't do anything other than setting the device up (or should not)
<mterry> Saviq, yeah but notably, they also unlock the screen
<asac> seb128: right. hope we are getting better. also we just have those 3 bugs
<Saviq> mterry, not for unity8 tests
<mterry> Saviq, which is going to change with split
<seb128> asac, I'm not sure why your smart people need a freeze also to fix the bugs
<Saviq> mterry, where it's the test itself that will do it
<asac> seb128: otherwise new bugs will come along
<Saviq> mterry, unity8 tests are excepted from unlockign
<seb128> asac, well, as long as they are not regressions or blockers
<Saviq> mterry, and even for other tests, they use (or should use, in the case of smoke testing) the process_helpers from unity8
<mterry> Saviq, well.  they actually do unlock screen there, but then also stop unity8
<Saviq> mterry, so all in all
<asac> seb128: every regression is a blocker
<Saviq> mterry, just test locally, everything should be the same
<asac> seb128: thats the current standing rule
<seb128> asac, what about changes on shared component that don't affect the touch runtime paths?
<asac> seb128: we discuss that, so might change, but for now we continue to stay strong
<mterry> Saviq, yeah, but process_helpers.unlock_unity in unity8 will hopefully go away with split (unity8 doesn't need it)
<Saviq> mterry, if it's not, we generally need to fix the scripts, not the tests
<janimo`> stgraber, barry are there any plans to enable 3rd party gpg keys for system-image updates? From what I see the option for porter devices is disabling signature verification in recovery, or flash a fake archive-master key
<rickspencer3> hi seb128
<seb128> asac, screwing us on the desktop/LTS on the way...
<asac> seb128: if there is any likelyhood that this affects runtime behaviour its covered
<seb128> rickspencer3, hey
<asac> seb128: otherwise you can move on
<mterry> Saviq, and mediumtests I was planning to fix to modify lightdm config and swipe greeter itself
<Saviq> mterry, sure, there should be a unity-greeter.process_helpers then
<rickspencer3> seb128, you guys have important fixes that you are blocked on getting into the archive for desktop LTS now?
<Saviq> mterry, or an equivalent
<rickspencer3> or, are you just worried that that will happen?
<seb128> rickspencer3, not now, but starting tomorrow it seems, from asac's email
<seb128> rickspencer3, the later one
<barry> janimo`: not on the official s-i.u.c site afaik.  but you can run your own site with your own keys, as some folks are already doing
<rickspencer3> seb128, right
<hedz09> ogra_: ahh, yeah the mmcblk0p3 partition is ext4. And I am not having any luck finding out where it's looking for system.img. It seems like /data/system.img but it isn't finding it there.
<seb128> rickspencer3, I've fixes on indicators waiting for review that we were planning to land tomorrow
<Saviq> mterry, so yeah, if you're after fixing the scripts, you'll need fginther/vanguard for mediumtests and doanac/plars for smoketesting
<mterry> Saviq, yeah but it's tricky.  We need to modify lightdm config to run greeter with testability.  I could leave the unlock_unity method in unity8 source if we wanted, but unity8 wouldn't use it itself.  Made sense to move it into mediumtests
<rickspencer3> so, I read this:
<rickspencer3> We also kindly ask our core-devs with direct upload power for their
<rickspencer3> support. Please wait with your uploads that affect touch until we have
<rickspencer3> fully recovered.
<seb128> rickspencer3, so it's not an hypothetic situation
<barry> janimo`: we have okay support for that now (not perfect, but we'll be improving that after 14.04 i suspect)
<seb128> rickspencer3, right, that could be after the LTS release for what we know :p
<janimo`> barry, right, and if using new keys the recovery image needs to have another archive-master right?
<Saviq> mterry, it needs to be in some source
<asac> rickspencer3: i think his indicators go through CI TRain. if its desktop only they can float of course, but seems there are shared components in his landing
<Saviq> mterry, to verify it works
<rickspencer3> seb128, well, I think, let's fix the last issues right away
<rickspencer3> right, I get it
<Saviq> mterry, whether it's lightdm, unity-greeter or unity8, you decide
<asac> kk
<janimo`> barry, yes it is ok support indeed ( I use that now) but was wondering if there are other plans. I udnerstand it is risky to have other keys signed by the official Ubuntu ones
<stgraber> janimo`: did you read https://www.stgraber.org/2014/02/11/your-own-ubuntu-touch-image-server/ ?
<rickspencer3> I think that it's not an issue today
<ogra_> hedz09, right, it needs to be in /data/system.img on that partition
<seb128> rickspencer3, I don't get why we need a lockdown to fix bugs, but let's see
<rickspencer3> and tomorrow will be a pain, but not an issue
<mterry> Saviq, ?
<Saviq> mterry, but it does need to be *tested* with every -ci job
<Tassadar> janimo`: I'm using my own gpg keys in my system-image server
<Saviq> mterry, it can't live with the mediumtest runners etc.
<janimo`> stgraber, yes, and I have set up a local server (more or less). I think there's a typo there, it needs newgrp instead of newgroups
<stgraber> janimo`: we can also build a trust chain from the main system-image server using the device keyring, but we haven't done so at this point because we didn't have any reason to
<seb128> rickspencer3, well every day we delay desktop landing is less days to verify the fixes that should land in the LTS, I'm not sure we are doing the right tradeoff there
<Tassadar> janimo`: I mean, the ones generated by generate-keys, so I suppose those are testing only (but the signature gets verified in recovery)
<seb128> rickspencer3, I get that touch is important, but the desktop LTS is as well
<Saviq> mterry, we (lightdm, unity8 devs) need to be responsible for keeping those helpers working
<rickspencer3> seb128, well, like I say, let's just get this fixed and promoted so it doesn't become an issue
<janimo`> Tassadar, so you did not need to change archive-master then, ok. I need to see why I had verification failed there
<seb128> rickspencer3, agreed, and we could do that with a lockdown of the uploads...
<Tassadar> you have to put your archive-master into the recovery image
<seb128> lockdown doesn't resolve any byg
<seb128> bug
<cjwatson> most people aren't qualified to help of course
<hedz09> ogra_: Okay, it's there but it just isn't find it. System.img is supposed to be ext2, right? Couldit be a permission issue on the folder? I can't imagine...
<Saviq> mterry, so they need to be with our code, not with mediumtest scripts (which should do as little as possible so that we can reproduce the same env locally)
<janimo`> Tassadar, indeed, what I figured
<seb128> rickspencer3, sorry, *without*
<rickspencer3> seb128, I understood
<cjwatson> so they just have to stop landing, it's not like our developers are interchangeable
<ogra_> hedz09, you need to create it the same way that the prepare_ubuntu_system() function from rootstock-touch-install uses, then unpack the tarball into it and copy the converted android system.img into var/lib/lxc/android/ in there
<rickspencer3> cjwatson, right, I get it
<Saviq> mterry, bug #1262879, too
<ubot5> bug 1262879 in Ubuntu CI Services "There should only be one, documented, way to run tests on devices" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1262879
<janimo`> stgraber, right, the trust chain plans is what I was wondering about
<mterry> Saviq, fine.  That tiny bit of python code can continue to live in unity8 code, even though unity8 tests don't need it.  But that doesn't change the fact that mediumtests need changing for split mode, to run greeter with testabiliity
<ogra_> hedz09, and it is system.img, not System.img (no capital S)
<barry> Tassadar, janimo` if you find things missing from the client, please do file wishlist bugs.  for the sake of stability i don't want to do much more with s-i in 14.04 except fix critical bugs, but i'm interested in doing more feature work after trusty is released
<Saviq> mterry, they need changing to use whatever helper you provide to run greeter with testability
<Saviq> mterry, the mediumtests scripts can't know what happens
<janimo`> barry, I will if I find any bug :)
<mterry> Saviq, it's not that simple, due to the way lightdm works
<Saviq> mterry, I understand
<Tassadar> barry: except for the duplicate keyring files bug it's fine
<barry> Tassadar: yep
<Saviq> mterry, but we still need to build as little knowledge as possible into mediumtests, and as much as possible into the components that the knowledge is of
<barry> janimo`: cool
<Saviq> mterry, or they will get stale,
<Saviq> mterry, things will fail here, but not there
<Saviq> mterry, we won't be able to reproduce locally
<mterry> Saviq, but this isn't component knowledge, it's system knowledge
<Tassadar> janimo`: oh, yeah, look at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~vbocek/+junk/system-image-server-tasemnice/revision/221 and the bug linked in the commit message
<janimo`> stgraber, any plans to package the server?
<Saviq> mterry, good, then we need system helpers
<mterry> Saviq, this particular instance of "run greeter with testability"
<Saviq> mterry, maybe they need to live with the integration tests project that elopio is starting to build
<janimo`> Tassadar, thanks I had just figured this out and used a full image to flash the phone. I had not done anything with deltas or actual upgrades
<Saviq> mterry, with as much as possible abstracted closer to the affected services (and tested there)
<stgraber> janimo`: I don't have any such plan personally, ubuntu-cdimage isn't package so I don't see a good reason to package ubuntu-system-image besides the server on which this actually runs is on precise and we don't have package installation rights, so having it packaged would just make things harder for me
<Tassadar> janimo`: it'd bite you later and you'd have to edit the index.json files by hand
<Saviq> mterry, I just want to save us the pain of having to run around after all the scripts that somewhere somewhen implemented a workaround
<Saviq> mterry, we just need to say: to unlock the device, call foo.foo_unlock
<Saviq> mterry, and that foo.foo_unlock needs to live somewhere outside of mediumtests
<tedg> Saviq, I'm not able to revive the screen with this mir binaries. Either by locking with the button or timeout.
<tedg> Saviq, Is that expected?
<mterry> Saviq, I get the vision.  It's just that some calls have side effects.  Like in this case, probably a reboot and a system config change that will later need to be undone
<Saviq> tedg, hmm just noticed
<Saviq> tedg, actually no, works here
<Saviq> tedg, try touching the screen
<Saviq> tedg, maybe the compositor needs to catch up
<Saviq> mterry, I understand
<tedg> Saviq, Yeah, I think you have to generate an event.
<Saviq> tedg, that can be expected, yeah
<Saviq> mterry, but that "change, reboot, clean" logic might still be outside of mediumtests, and that's completely fine
<Saviq> mterry, as long as that's the only documented and supported way of doing that
<mterry> Saviq, sure.  I just think it makes it unsuitable for unity8 source.  But I can toss it in some elopio repository
<Saviq> mterry, of course, that's why I said lightdm / unity8 / unity-greeter, but maybe even something global
<Saviq> mterry, truth be told, there's probably only a few autopilot tests in unity8 that should remain there
<mterry> Saviq, sure.  I thought mediumtests was a reasonable global place to put it (it has the rest of the kitchen sink in there).  But since we are apparently trying to get away from that, I'm happy to talk to elopio
<Saviq> mterry, after all, they are integration tests, and how can you integrate just one project?
 * Saviq AFK
<tedg> Saviq, asac, confirmed to be the same bug, Saviq's binaries make it so alarms show.
<tedg> (and make noise)
<ogra_> finally
<asac> tedg: cool
<ogra_> :P
<asac> now Saviq needs to RTK :)
<asac> hehe
<ogra_> (if people would just have listened to me 4.5h ago we would have had far less noise :P )
<rickspencer3> ogra_, I'm strongly resisting the urge of suggesting that perhaps messaging is causing problems in the alarms, but I guess that would be more noise?
 * rickspencer3 ducks
<ogra_> lol
 * rickspencer3 notes to listen to ogra early and often 
 * ogra_ hugs rickspencer3 
 * rickspencer3 hugs ogra_ :)
<rickspencer3> we're getting there
<rickspencer3> so close to promoting with Qt 5.2 !!!
<seb128> ogra_, can you tell rickspencer3 to not lockdown the archive tomorrow? ;-)
<ogra_> hahahaha
<asac> ogra_: /nick oracle_ogra
<ogra_> seb128, we'll all be fine, there will be a fix tomorrow and nothing will be blocked
<seb128> ogra_, I like that prediction ;-)
<ogra_> ;)
<rickspencer3> I bet we have a promotable image tomorrow, and promote it Monday
<rickspencer3> that's my prediction
<rickspencer3> bets? takers?
<davmor2> Promote it tomorrow if the fixes land early enough
<rickspencer3> davmor2, your betting on promotion tomorrow?
<rickspencer3> I like the optimism
<seb128> I would happily pay a round of beers if that happens ;-)
<rickspencer3> though, I am considering that we hold it back just to annoy seb128
<rickspencer3> :)
<seb128> lol
<davmor2> rickspencer3: yeah but hey I'm insane ask anyone
<davmor2> rickspencer3: I think the devs have a good handle on the causes now it's just the fixin' :)
<davmor2> oh and testin'
<rickspencer3> yeah
<rickspencer3> I like how the last few issues all boiled down to the same thing
<seb128> rickspencer3, you think that having to sit outside in the sun on a friday, because the archive is locked down and we can't work, is annoying me? ;-)
<rickspencer3> Im really happy that we have a root cause
<rickspencer3> seb128, that's what I keep saying, stopping the line means *less* work!
<rsalveti> lol
<rickspencer3> :)
<asac> note that we still do other landings until tomorrow morning
<asac> if something slips in, it defers a bit further
<asac> but i am confident, so yeah. monday we go to green
<rickspencer3> asac, you mean if a regression slips in?
<ogra_> well, there were quite a bunch of changes in the most recent image that just finished
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/249.changes
<rickspencer3> yikes :)
<asac> rickspencer3: yes, we still have careful landings tonight. those might bring regressions (dont know whats coming right nwo)
<ogra_> so lets hope we still get 100% in the tests :)
<rickspencer3> I assume that those people were super careful to ensure that their changes would not cause regressions
<asac> ack
<rickspencer3> under the circs
<asac> thats the idea
<rickspencer3> I don't think anyone would want to be the one that causes us to go another day without promoting
<rickspencer3> they'll have to answer to seb128 otherwise
<rickspencer3> :)
<seb128> lol
<ogra_> rickspencer3, our issue is that everyone tests their changes in their silo against the most recent image ... but you can only test for bugs that come out of interaction of all the landings in the final build ... so there is always a risk of one landing influenceing the other
<seb128> rickspencer3, I still think archive lockdown is not a solution and the wrong approach (that's the archive moving that created those issues or is delaying the fixes) but I think we need to agree on disagreeing there
<asac> ogra_: rigth, but at this time we go very careful about combining those
<ogra_> that first testing has to be 100% to land ... but that second testing is hardly predictable
<seb128> rickspencer3, sorry, "that's *not* the archive..."
<asac> ogra_: take less per image cycle etc.
<ogra_> asac, yes, thats why i want more images :)
<ogra_> (i know, we'll get ther)
<asac> yes, i want that too - and a pony :)
 * ogra_ looks up where to order ponies online ... 
<kenvandine> and a narwhal :)
<asac> lol
<ogra_> if you get it, can i get the other thing ?
<ogra_> :)
<asac> ogra_: send the pony to colin and adam :)
<ogra_> lol, k
<asac> maybe make it two
<asac> half a pony won't last that long
<ogra_> :)
<davmor2> rsalveti, Saviq, popey: confirming that the pushed files allows a second track to play will test alarms now
<rsalveti> great
<rsalveti> now we just need to fix the issue ;-)
<ogra_> details
<davmor2> ogra_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1292306/comments/8
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1292306 in Ubuntu Music App "Upon upgrading to Qt5.2 the music app no longer plays the next song if the screen is off" [Critical,Triaged]
<ogra_> davmor2, yes ?
<ogra_> (see what was talked about for the last 30min)
<ogra_> ;)
<davmor2> I was a tea I was just confirming as I'd been asked to test :P
<ogra_> davmor2, dont foget to test the vol up/dn keys too ;)
<davmor2> ogra_: I don't care about them there are only 2 volumes Damned loud and mute
<ogra_> heh
<davmor2> sound on the alarm isn't playing 100% correctly but it worked
<ogra_> great
<davmor2> tries for a second time to be sure
<ogra_> i think the semi broken sound behavior was mentioned by charles before
<jonahbron> I'm trying to use QtQuick.Controls.MenuBar in my QML app, but when I run, the menu does not appear.  Any idea why?
<davmor2> 2 successful alarms \o/ again sound is  abit wonky but I can live with wonky sound if it works :)
<davmor2> Saviq, rsalveti: it's like a phone that works again and everything woohoo! \o/
<ogra_> crazy
<davmor2> shhhh or popey might break it again
<ogra_> well, it isnt fixed yet
<ogra_> we dont have a fix
<ogra_> (what you are testing is a hack to prove the point)
<rsalveti> yeah
<davmor2> ogra_: right and now the point it made people know how to fix it right?
<ogra_> not really
<ogra_> the prob is to identify where the fix needs to live
<ogra_> there are two options
 * ogra_ goes for dinner
<sergiusens> jonahbron, try #ubuntu-app-devel
<cwayne> niemeyer, hi, when calling a QML objects Set method from go, should that trigger the on<PropertyName>Changed signal in qml?
<niemeyer> cwayne: Yeah, it does
<cwayne> niemeyer, hm, it doesn't seem to be for me, I must be doing something wrong
<niemeyer> cwayne: It certainly does, as Set is using tradition Qt logic to change the propertie
<niemeyer> s
<niemeyer> cwayne: It's Qt that calls the signals
<niemeyer> s/tradition/traditional/
<niemeyer> cwayne: If you have a small snippet, I'd be happy to have a look
<cwayne> niemeyer, thanks, let me do some trial and error first, I think I may know what I was doing wrong, if I can't figure it out, I'll shoot you a ping tomorrow :)
<niemeyer> cwayne: Sounds good, will be around
<timppa> evening everyone!
<timppa> is there a guide for syncing google calendar to touch?
<rsalveti> timppa: http://askubuntu.com/questions/360554/how-do-i-sync-google-contacts
<timppa> rsalveti: cool, thanks!
<davmor2> rsalveti: get it added to the info bot :)
<rsalveti> davmor2: I believe the official support should be landing soon :-)
<timppa> rsalveti: um, but thats for contacts?
<rsalveti> right, it indeed, didn't see you asked for contacts specifically
<rsalveti> maybe renato can help
<timppa> or calendar... :D
<rsalveti> right, my brain is damaged
<cjwatson> asac: you can get me a colleague to help take some of the click development/maintenance load so that I can focus on the build stuff for more than five minutes at a time.  oh wait, we're doing that :-)
<timppa> renato: ping
<renato> timppa, try this one: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7127033/
<timppa> renato: great! Thanks, I'll try
<cwayne> niemeyer, so if you took this example https://github.com/go-qml/qml/blob/master/examples/customtype/customtype.go, and if you called v.SetText from some other function, that should still send that signal right?
<BothWays-Saucy_> FYI  all-devs,   http://bit.ly/Nex7-2013_has_only_2years_to-be_fully_operational_cos_price_will_fall_to_70pounds_or_99dollars_in_US  (a Proof-Link, this type of advert will also re-occur, again).
<BothWays-Saucy_> leaves, in confidence of this project
<cwayne> niemeyer, oops sorry, ignore me, i'd forgotten qml.Changed :)
<niemeyer> cwayne: No..
<niemeyer> cwayne: In that case you're not calling obj.Set..
<niemeyer> cwayne: You're calling pure Go logic, which QML has no way to know about
<niemeyer> cwayne: To notify about changes in that method, you need to call qml.Changed(&v, &v.Text)
<cwayne> niemeyer, yeah, so if I do that and then call qml.Changed it works
<niemeyer> cwayne: Right
<niemeyer> cwayne: I need to step out, but will be back soon in case you want to talk further about this
<asac> cjwatson: yes, oh yes. 10 days from now :)
<asac> i am pinging him like every other day :)
<asac> because i am not sure if tis a dream
<asac> hehe
<mterry> robru, kgunn: so renaming session-manager-touch is kind of a pain at this point in the cycle
<mterry> robru, kgunn: means a new source package in archive
<robru> mterry, hmmm
<robru> mterry, the other thing is that then the source package name won't match the binary
<robru> mterry, so maybe it's easier to just register a new lp project with the right name?
<kgunn> robru: mterry ...might need to be a manual aspect for this one wrt ci train
<kgunn> e.g. xorg is like this right ?
<kgunn> "extra packages"
<robru> kgunn, xorg isn't in ci train, it's done with source package uploads only
<mterry> kgunn, robru: for renaming a project, we need to file an LP question right?
<robru> mterry, no.... just register a new project. that's how i've always done it
<mterry> robru, but we can rename and I think retain internal LP links
<robru> mterry, oh, ok, never heard of that
<mterry> robru, but it's crazy -- you have to file a Question against the LP project
<mterry> robru, kgunn: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/245816
<robru> mterry, seems like a lot of hassle and waiting. if we just register a new project we can copy the branches over immediately.
<mterry> robru, they are actually pretty quick usually.  But we can always light a fire
<robru> ok
<robru> kgunn, i'll update my MP not to rename the source package
<mterry> robru, plus, if we make new project, we'd just have to file a request to delete old one at some opint
<robru> mterry, true, but deleting the old one doesn't block getting this silo built right now ;-)
<mterry> robru, fair
<robru> kgunn, actually come to think of it, i don't think the package name was a blocker, just a warning. the real problem was the native/split version scheme.
<robru> kgunn, ok, try adding my MP and rebuilding now
<kgunn> robru: ack
<kgunn> mterry: robru...webops can help, they told me to skip the lp question thing last time i did something similar
<robru> kgunn, oh, if you have an in, please use it ;-)
<robru> i don't know those guys at all
<mterry> kgunn, I asked on the lp ops channel
<mterry> is that different than web ops?
<kgunn> mterry: its basically the same people....altho less are in lp ops...use #webops
<mhall119> bzoltan: Mirv: will qt 5.2 be available for saucy in the sdk team release PPA sometime soon?
<mhall119> or will 5.2 on saucy not be supported
<mterry> ogra_, poke -- any objection to renaming session-manager-touch project?
<thomi> cwayne: hey - new upstart app launch support is in silo 3 PPA, and ready to land. If you want to get a preview before it lands, now's the time to grab those packages
<thomi> cwayne: but I'm hoping it'll land today sometime, so you won't have much longer to wait
<cwayne> thomi, \o/
<cwayne> youre my hero :)
<thomi> cwayne: sorry it took so long :(
<cwayne> thomi, no worries, we're all super busy, stuff takes awhile :)
<relley> um hi
<popey> hello
<relley> from texas, thought about trying ubuntu on the nexus, seems pretty neat
<robru> relley, a nexus in texas?
<relley> i know, it's a crazy thought
<robru> relley, i have a Nexu 4 and 7, they're pretty great little gadgets
<relley> i'm thinking mine is a 7... android is/was fun to play and do work on, especially while wife is watching TV
<vthompson> popey, balloons, Could we push the current music-app to the click store? There have a few fixes for search via the HUD and opening tracks from the dash/Filemanager--some of which relate to Qt5.2.
<balloons> vthompson, sure
<balloons> rev389 going in
<balloons> vthompson, ^^
<vthompson> balloons, excellent! Thank you!
<matv1> I have multiple apps open. In the apps scope, when i go to opened apps and log press to mark for closing, when i hit the first x to close an app, all the other x-es all disappear. I did not see any bug like that mentioned on the mailing list
<matv1> But I may well  have missed  that
<matv1> anyone else seeing  this bug?
<vthompson> matv1, what image revision are you running?
<matv1> 248
<matv1> on maguro though
<matv1> i should add
<vthompson> matv1, I haven't seen that bug previously. I'm on 249 now on mako.
<matv1> okay. I will update to that as well and see what gives
<vthompson> matv1, Maybe it exists on 248, but I never noticed
<matv1> vthompson if I get it on 249 as well, what kind of logfiles would be usefull for a bug report?
<matv1> if any :)
<vthompson> well, there's a unity8 log here: /home/phablet/.cache/upstart/unity8.log... that might have something
<vthompson> otherwise, I'm not sure
<popey> note that maguro is no longer supported..
<matv1> popey I aware thanks :)
<popey> but I've not seen anyone report that issue
<matv1> although the term supported was never actualy an apt one
<popey> well nobody tests it on maguro now
<popey> and if a bug manifests itself on maguro only we wont fix it
<matv1> ofcourse. dont worry I know
<popey> does it happen in the emulator would be worth checking
<popey> which apps did you have open?
<matv1> it doesnt matter which
<matv1> any combi will do it
<popey> and is it only the first app you close, the first in the list
<popey> or does it happen with any app you close?
<matv1> funily enough i am now noticing that it will only happen when you start killing them from the right :)
<matv1> go figure
<popey> i never do that
<popey> so worth me testing
<popey> one mo
<matv1> well go for it!
<popey> sadly not on nexus 4 on #249
<matv1> hapily, i would say
<matv1> then i wont report it
<popey> sorry about that
<matv1> uhm. I am confused. If you think it could be helpfull i will popey
<popey> confused?
<popey> i just said sorry that I can't reproduce it on nexus 4
<matv1> i thought you meant sorry to hear i am not reporting it??
<matv1> ah!
<popey> heh no ☻
<matv1> i will try on the emulator later. If it shows there, i will definitely file.
<popey> thanks
<matv1> popey against what would i file it? unity?
<popey> yes
<matv1> cool
<Saviq> so yeah, https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-37677
<Saviq> let's see what happens with that
<popey> oof
<Saviq> would be nice to squash the three blockers in one go
<popey> Saviq: do we have contact with upstream to get a prompt response?
<vthompson> Saviq, thanks for filing that. I hope it gets resolved relatively soon. If not jhodapp might be able to push the media hub's MediaPlayer component out quicker and the music-app can try to addapt
<vthompson> *adapt
<Saviq> popey, yeah, in EU timezone
<Saviq> vthompson, yeah, let's see what happens
<popey> balloons: vthompson I am running autopilot on #249 with your latest music click
<popey> and the screen is blanking part way through!
<popey> i dont remember this happening before
<vthompson> popey, is the app actually loading?
<popey> yes
<popey> but after a while, the screen goes black as usual when you're not using it
<vthompson> by blanking do you mean white? Or the screen shuts off?
<popey> shuts off
 * popey re-runs
<vthompson> I have a test in the works that should allow the screen to shut off to test the lifecycle--but that hasn't merged yet
<popey> right, it just dimmed
<popey> and now blank
<vthompson> hm, maybe the shuttle test took longer than a minute due to randomness being not so random
<popey> 23:39:41.844 INFO globals:58 - Starting test music_app.tests.test_music.TestMainWindow.test_artists_tab_album (with touch)
<popey> thats what it was running at the time
<popey> also, i still see metadata about my music in the app
<vthompson> odd, I'll run as well
<popey> which may be throwing it off
<popey> need to delete the mediascanner database and music.. where is that?
<vthompson> ah, yes. bah. So what I do is remove /home/phablet/.cache/mediascanner and reboot the device
<popey> ok
<vthompson> the test should delete your music, um correctly
<popey> the test should do no such thing! :D
<vthompson> but the mediascanner db stays in place
<vthompson> ha, no disagreement here
<popey> I know balloons has a long standing bug on that
<vthompson> We have an issue currently that we cant mock home for the click package test. There's a branch in the works to allow us to do so
<vthompson> balloons is blocked on this ATM: https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/initctl_env_var/+merge/208612
<popey> vthompson: much better now I ditched that db
<vthompson> popey, much better until you want to copy your music back over ;)
<popey> vthompson: Feel free to replace those three songs any time  you like!
<vthompson> will probably be doing so when I restructure for the new mediascanner2.0 db
<popey> vthompson: oh, while you're about, we had a hangout today for music app..
<vthompson> Also, I've grone to love Kerensa's autotuned voice
<popey> wanted to let you know we're going to have a few hack days next week
<popey> Tues-Weds
<popey> lol
<popey> freak
<vthompson> ha
<popey> Tuesday will be Music & Reminders
<Saviq> o/
<popey> will blog about it tomorrow
<popey> o/
<vthompson> excellent
<popey> Ran 13 tests in 676.460s
<popey> OK
<popey> boom!
<vthompson> boom is much better than flop
<popey> approved music into the store balloons
<popey> so it'll be on image #250 at ~3AM UTC
<vthompson> cool
<popey> The hack day will focus on bitesize bugs, polish, getting people involved, more testing etc
<popey> i didnt realise until today that the touch-coreapps metapackage in the daily ppa didn't pull in music-app, so fixed that
<popey> and made sure it installs on trusty and saucy
<popey> so no excuse for people not to test on the desktop
<popey> Right, time for me to turn back into a pumpkin. nn all!
#ubuntu-touch 2014-03-21
<matv1> does emulator run in a vm? does anyone know?
<matv1> getting an error creating an instance
<dholbach> good morning
<ivivek> I have downloaded trusty binaries from for Nexus10
<ivivek> how can I get the source code
<ivivek> the documentation points to saucy code
<ivivek> repo init -u git://phablet.ubuntu.com/CyanogenMod/android.git -b phablet-saucy
<ivivek> I tried phablet-trusty branch....but it still seems to use the 4.2.2 versio of android
<ivivek> but the binaries that I have installed used 4.4.2
<ivivek> from where can I get code for trusty with Android 4.4.2
<bman_> Can someone help me get ubuntu touch installed on nexus 7 (2013)
<bman_> Can anyone help me?
<popey> bug 1294768 is annoying me
<ubot5> bug 1294768 in ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts (Ubuntu) "Can't login to facebook on mako #246" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1294768
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Common Courtesy Day! :-D
<davmor2> Morning all
<r3pwn> Is anyone that is porting this having an issue with locating an initrd-someotherstuffhere-touch when compiling?
<timppa> Uh, just synced google calendar to touch. Calendar app does not seem to handle timezones correctly :( Is there a bug open for it?
<popey> timppa: bug 1267814
<ubot5> bug 1267814 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Sync'ed calendar events don't appear at the correct time" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1267814
<davmor2> popey: I have a feeling that the issue with alarms tz and the calendar sync one is that eds is set to utc not the local timezone I bet :)
<saxin> How can I find apps that other users have made for the Ubuntu-touch?
<saxin> There is no software center etc?
<ogra_> saxin, they are listed in the application lens under "available apps"
<ogra_> (note this is populated with online data, so you need to be on wlan or 3G to see it)
<saxin> I'm using the emulator atm
<ivivek_> I tried getting trusty source using repo init -u git://phablet.ubuntu.com/CyanogenMod/android.git -b phablet-trusty
<ivivek_> is this the right branch/repo ?
<ivivek_> I did not find any documentation
<ivivek_> but after building these sources for nexus10 the device does not boot
<ivivek_> any idea ?
<ogra_> ivivek_, any reason why you dont use the existing system images ?
<ivivek_> I want to modify the android side code
<ogra_> note that we switched to AOSP ... might be that the porting guide doesn not refelct this yet
<ivivek_> ohh..ok. porting guide still mentiones cm10.1
<ivivek_> from where can I get the sources ?
<ogra_> phablet-dev-bootstrap should do the right thing i think
 * ogra_ only uses the android package from the archive in the extremely rare cases when he needs to look at the android side)
<ivivek_> so repo init -u git://phablet.ubuntu.com/CyanogenMod/android.git -b phablet-dev-bootstrap should work ?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> phablet-dev-bootstrap should set up your tree for you
<ivivek_> ohh...ok
<ivivek_> got it....let me try
<ogra_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting#Set_up_your_development_environment
<ogra_> there is also some discussion on the ML currently where people provide some help for building the android HAL
<ivivek_> ok...thanks...will search for it in the archives...
<Tassadar> see https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg06378.html
<cwayne> chrisccoulson, ping -- re: oxide WebView.Preferences... what kind of stuff would be exposed there?  anything that would make sense to be pre-seeded with custom defaults?
<ivivek_> thanks a lot  @Tassadar and @ogra_
<cwayne> mardy, hiya, are the click-hooks in now that 5.2 is in?
<davmor2> asac, rickspencer3: regarding the decision to promote an image or not.  If you would like I can compile a full list like I did with image 237 on whether it was safe to land QT5.2.1, it will take some time but might help with the decision making to know that everything else is definitely green-ish
<ogra_> yeah, looks like 250 is the most stable image in a long long time
<rickspencer3> davmor2, that's fine, but my view is that we should wait and see what upstream says before we break our pledge of no-known regressions getting promoted
<ogra_> rickspencer3, but how does it help us to see what upstream says ?
<ogra_> we need it fixed regardless
<rickspencer3> ogra_, because if it's our bug and we can fix it quickly, I think we should just wait to promote and not break our pledge
<mardy> cwayne: noooo, you are too hopeful ;-)
<ogra_> we cant fix it quickly
<mardy> cwayne: we have a silo for that, under testing
<ogra_> i think thats already clear
<rickspencer3> ogra_, oh, I thought we didn't really know what the problem was, we just traced it back to the test case we put in the bug
<ogra_> except by the Mir hack that will cut our battery life in half
<ogra_> (i'm exaggerating :P )
<cwayne> mardy, can't help bein' hopeful :D
<rickspencer3> ogra_, oh, the mir hack, I don't think is the way to go
<ogra_> rickspencer3, we know what the problem is, we just dont know exactly where in the code the commit is ... and the bi-secting takes huge amounts of time
<mardy> cwayne: doesn't harm :-)
<rickspencer3> that's also a regression, and a silly one
<cwayne> mardy, as always, let me know if you guys need help testing or anythiing :)
<davmor2> ogra_: I kill 2/3's of my battery overnight with the hack in place rather than the 1/3 that is normally gone
<ogra_> becausee building Qt on arm is slow and takes really long
<ogra_> -e
<mardy> ogra_: is actually someone of us bisecting to try to find when the regression happened?
<ogra_> davmor2, right, i dont think thats acceptable
<ogra_> mardy, yes, Saviq is on it
<davmor2> ogra_: it most certainly isn't
<mardy> ogra_: cool
<Saviq> assuming /me can build freakin' qtdeclarative other than 5.2
<ogra_> but given the build time Qt takes i doubt we will have a definite answer today
<rickspencer3> hmmm
<ogra_> which is why i suggested this one time special casing
<ogra_> to unlock the rest of the world
<rickspencer3> ogra_, right
<rickspencer3> ogra_, I'm not trying to blow you off
<ogra_> :)
<rickspencer3> and I appreciate that you are being pragmatic and thoughtful
<saxin> ogra_: I'm looking for the "available apps for download" but I can't find it. I can see "Recent apps", "Installed" and "Dash plugins". When I watch youtube videoes of ubuntu-touch running on a real phone I can see the "Available apps..." Can the problem be that I use the emulator maybe?
<davmor2> rickspencer3: Hence me asking if it is worth me compiling a full listing so we know all the other core apps are pretty much solid so the only regression would be the QT one that is a WIP
<ogra_> saxin, sounds like
<rickspencer3> davmor2, well, tbh .. I don't feel like this is my call to make
<rickspencer3> however, my opinion is that we have been well severed wrt quality when we have not given in to impatience and frustrations and stuck to being systematic
<rickspencer3> I think this is a tough call to make, and in absence of a clear path forward, I would counsel waiting until we know specifically what the issue is
<rickspencer3> otherwise, we are promoting an image with a defect, and we don't really know where the defect i
<rickspencer3> s
<ogra_> i think we are in a special situation where we clash with the distro schedule and should make a one time exception
<mterry> ogra_, btw, I got session-manager-touch renamed.  So if you hadn't noticed yet, don't be surprised
<ogra_> but it is not my call to make either :)
<ogra_> just throwing in my opinion here
<rickspencer3> ogra_, again, I think you are being very reasonable
<ogra_> mterry, well, i commented on the MP
<ogra_> mterry, please get the issues fixed first
<rickspencer3> I think your opinion is well thought out and pragmatic
<rickspencer3> I'm just throwing my opinion out there too
<ogra_> rickspencer3, so if its not your call either (which i thought it was) whose is it ? asac's ?
<rickspencer3> and if comes down to me, I think we should uphold the value "no promotion with known regressions"
<rickspencer3> ogra_, tbh, I don't know, I always thought it came down to the release team led by didr0cks
<ogra_> well, he is not around this weekend (and today)
<ogra_> so i thought it was asac and you to decide in this case
<rickspencer3> ogra_, well, when I was asked what we should do, I said to stick to the value
<rickspencer3> "no promotion with known regressions"
<ogra_> k
<ogra_> even if we might get a bad beta on desktop due to this ?
<rickspencer3> ogra_, well, the thing is, I was asked yesterday
<rickspencer3> when we didn't know as much about the bug as we do today
<mterry> ogra_, oh sure, wasn't even thinking of that.  Will poke robru
<rickspencer3> that said, it is my opinion that we still don't know enough, and we shouldn't promote
<rickspencer3> however ...
<rickspencer3> I think we should talk about how to not to block people
<davmor2> rickspencer3, asac, ogra: didrocks is on holiday :)  How about this for a compromise then.  We just move the traincon:0 to traincon:1 so that things can still be landed if we all agree that the images today are solid bah the QT issue?  That unblocks as I understand will mostly unblock the teams right?  But still no promoted image as such
<ogra_> rickspencer3, i think thats a sprint topic :)
<ogra_> but wont help us now
<rickspencer3> ogra_, of a mailin list topic :)
<cjwatson> we could still promote an older image if we decide that we understand the problem well enough, even if we've later built a version that has some other regression
<ogra_> (or rather wont help desktop now)
<cjwatson> right?
<ogra_> cjwatson, we dont have an older image ... the last we promoted was 237 ... (we are at 250) ... all images after 237 have Qt 5.2 and the issue
<cjwatson> I think you misunderstand me
<ogra_> but since 246 all images are green and have passed dogfooding as well ... the last three ones were the best images we had in a while
<cjwatson> Rick doesn't want to promote 250 because we aren't sure we understand exactly where the event handling problem is (personally I found the bug report contents very persuasive, but anyway)
<cjwatson> Let us say we go on and build 251, 252, etc.
<cjwatson> Maybe they aren't quite as good as 250 for some other reason
<cjwatson> But in the meantime, we get upstream feedback that means that we're confident we understand that our current diagnosis of the event handling problem is correct
<cjwatson> We could then, as I understand it, promote 250
<ogra_> cjwatson, right, i totally dont care about touch in this whole discussion ... we can indeed move along like you say, the prob here is the block for desktop that goes along with the block for touch ...
<ogra_> we essentially block the weekend for fixes on desktop ... right before beta freeze
<sil2100> hmmm
<ogra_> (or s/desktop/archive in general/)
<cjwatson> well, what I mean is we could unblock with the above as a plan once we get upstream feedback
<cjwatson> it doesn't seem like we'd be any worse off by doing so
<ogra_> ah, i get what you mean ... right, we could just unblock all ... and hope for the best
<cwayne> well we can not promote an image and still land things right? just not touch-related things
<ogra_> (and use 250 as fallback image)
<ogra_> cwayne, the issues is that there are many overlapping things that block desktop
<ogra_> *issue
<ogra_> (indicators, plumbing etc)
<bosnjak> hi all
<bosnjak> in theory, how do i make a phone call when developing with python, outside of the SDK?
<sil2100> Whatever you guys decide, I will follow - I have personally hoped that we might be able to fix  this issue fast, as in till today afternoon, but I guess it's a more complicated issue
<sil2100> Not sure how this case was discussed on vUDS
<ogra_> the issue is not to fix it fast ... there is simply a known delay in even building Qt to actually do the bi-secting
<ogra_> the issue is well identified imho
<sil2100> Right
<ogra_> just not the specific commit that causes it ... and it is unlikely that we get info about this specific commit before monday
<sil2100> Indeed, well, just saying that in the morning I have still hoped that it would be fixed till now, but as it's not so easy to find then we might really need to consider changing the approach
<awafaa> on my Nexus4 I get the "ROM may flash stock recovery on boot. Fix?" message when trying to apply the latest update, what is the correct answer - yes / no / go back ?
<saxin> ogra_: I tried the x86 Emulator now (was using ARM before) and now I can see the apps from other users. \o/
<davmor2> awafaa: Flashing from android or from Ubuntu?
<ogra_> saxin, awesome !
<awafaa> davmor2: i flashed it from ubuntu, and now when I try and install the update (237 i think) i'm faced with the message
<awafaa> if i select Go Back it always show update 237 available
<davmor2> ogra_: ^ any clue?
<davmor2> awafaa: I've never seen that
<awafaa> it looks like the same message that is shown to Nexus 10 flashes (according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Step_4_-_Downloading_.26_Deploying_Image_to_Device)
<Tassadar> it doesn't matter, you can select whatever
<Tassadar> stock android reflashes stock recovery if you flash any other, CWM has a "feature" to disable that behaviour
<awafaa> ok
<Tassadar> it doesn't really do anything when you're using Ubuntu, the /system partition is not even used
<Tassadar> you can choose "yes" to make it stop with those messages
<bfiller> Elleo: testing content hub changes from silo, seeing an issue with addres book app that may be related ot your change
<bfiller> Elleo: after choosing a picture from gallery, it correclty shows up in address book. But when pressing "save" it disapears
<bfiller> renato: can you try this on latest image? can you correctly choose a contact picture and save it without it disappearing?
<Elleo> bfiller: ah, I see, when you save it doesn't show the image; but it seems it is actually saving it
<Elleo> bfiller: if you go back to the contact list it's updated with the correct image
<bfiller> Elleo: right, and if you favorite the contact the picture disappears again
<bfiller> Elleo: don't know if this is a regression with your change or busted in the latest image
<Elleo> if you go to edit and cancel it loses the image too
<Elleo> I don't think favouriting should touch any of my changes
<bfiller> Elleo: going to try without your chanages and see
<Elleo> okay
<kenvandine> bfiller, it failed for me just now, but backing out and going in again it showed the picture
<kenvandine> ah, Elleo already pointed that out :)
<kenvandine> sounds unrelated to this change
<awafaa> erm, could someone advise why if i add my account details in System Settings>Accounts do i have to still add them into the individual app's?
<awafaa> is that because the "apps" are just the web ones and not native (so no sharing of details)?
<mhall119> Mirv: is Qt 5.2 going to be backported to Saucy in the SDK team ppa?
<awafaa> Tassadar: btw, it looks it does matter what option i choose. both No & Go Back still result in update 237 trying to get rammed down my throat even though i've installed it numerous times
 * awafaa gives Yes an go
<balloons> m-b-o, are you set on this? https://code.launchpad.net/~martin-borho/ubuntu-weather-app/refactored-icon-handling/+merge/211214
<m-b-o> balloons: yeah. bumped the .deb version
<balloons> kk, so anything else you needed help on or are you set?
<m-b-o> balloons: but something stranged happened: locally the float 19.8.... was rounded to 20, jenkins rounded the same value to 19
<balloons> oO? interesting..
<m-b-o> I've chanegd the test data to get it passed. Is jenkins already with Qt 5.2?
<balloons> m-b-o, are you on 5.2?
<m-b-o> hmm, not that I know
<balloons> are you on trusty or no?
<m-b-o> balloons: I'm on saucy and still 5.0.2
<balloons> m-b-o, ahh, yes trusty is 5.2 now, and that happened last week?
<m-b-o> balloons: it worked as expected
<m-b-o> balloons: me is I've read something about changes changes to float values in 5.4. anyways... we should keep that in mind
<m-b-o> balloons: but I have something else to show you :) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-weather-app/+bug/1295612
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1295612 in Ubuntu Weather App "Autopilot test TestLocationManager.test_del_add_bug does not match the bug report any more" [Undecided,New]
<balloons> yea, don't feel the need to test that sort of thing, as it's not part of weather :-)
<mhall119> cwayne: ping
<cwayne> mhall119, pong
<bfiller> Elleo, kenvandine : problem existed before your change
<mhall119> cwayne: do you have time today for a hangout about imporitng API docs?
<bfiller> regression
<balloons> m-b-o, how did the test change?
<m-b-o> balloons: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-weather-dev/ubuntu-weather-app/trunk/revision/163 line 324 and following
<Elleo> bfiller: okay, thanks
<balloons> ohh, something I've done eh?
<m-b-o> balloons: :)
<cwayne> mhall119, sure
<mhall119> cwayne: how about in 15 minutes, are you free then?
<balloons> m-b-o, sure, probably should docstring that test better so we know what we are intentionally testing
<mhall119> cwayne: how about in 15 minutes, are you free then?
<mhall119> bah, ignore the dup
<m-b-o> balloons: indeed. Do you think we should keep this test around?
<balloons> and stop me from changing the test, hah
<balloons> m-b-o, if it's a specific action you want to check for then yes
<balloons> you regressed on this at one point
<m-b-o> balloons: not on the the action we're testing with the test. The test failed too with that workerscript issue
<m-b-o> balloons: I'll fix the test by occassion, just wanted you to know :)
<balloons> m-b-o, the goal of the acceptance tests is to ensure the user workflow is sound.
<balloons> m-b-o, k thanks. Sorry for swapping it :-)
<m-b-o> balloons: no problem :)
<t1mp> popey: carrier: oFono (T-MeeGo) <-- what's that?
<popey> t1mp: hmm?
<popey> T-Mobile?
<t1mp> popey: I  never saw that before. I have an American T-Mobile sim card in it (and I am in Europe), but the roaming icon disappeared from my status bar
<t1mp> popey: so I was wondering why and I checked the carrier and saw that
<popey> looks like a typo
<t1mp> it never said oFono before. Just T-Mobile or something similar
<popey> I've never heard of it before
<Stskeeps> fwiw ofono-ril might have some memory corruption somewhere, on jolla devices we saw really odd operator names
<Stskeeps> but didn't track it down
<popey> thanks Stskeeps
<boiko> jibel: hi, would you by chance have time to give me some help with some jenkins failures on telephony-service?
<dragonkeeper> hello
<dragonkeeper> vendor/cm/config/common_full.mk:4: ubuntu/assets/UbuntuAssets.mk: No such file or directory
<dragonkeeper>  i keep getting this error what have i missed thats needed to obtain this file
<jibel> boiko, sure, which failures?
<boiko> jibel: https://code.launchpad.net/~boiko/telephony-service/conf_call/+merge/212055
<boiko> jibel: I tried on a local pbuild chroot, and the tests pass
<dragonkeeper> http://pastebin.com/GE3QcmLu   this is my full error
<jonahbron> Does anyone know the status on the HUD working on the desktop with QML?
<jonahbron> It doesn't seem to be working, so I'm guessing it's not finished being implemented.
<boiko> jibel: so, any idea on what is going on there?
<jibel> boiko, not yet, build is successful locally
<boiko> jibel: it is weird that the most simple tests were the ones that failed, the other ones (involving dbus and so on) passed
<awe> jdstrand, no
<jdstrand> urfkill is root?
<awe> cyphermox, ^^
<awe> pretty sure that's a yes
<jdstrand> well, non-user is good enough
<awe> definitely non-user
<awe> runs on the system bus
<Wellark> awe: ok, so.
<awe> has control over the kernel device killswitches ( bt & wifi )
<Wellark> the only settable properties on Modem are
<awe> and any ofono modem 'online' props
<jdstrand> tyhicks: you here?
<Wellark> Powered, Online, Lockdown
<tyhicks> yes
<Wellark> awe: I'm not sure how the Lockdown property should be used
<jdstrand> tyhicks: so Wellark is thinking about making sure that urfkill can contact ofono for some method
<jdstrand> s/that/that only/
<Wellark> but for now, we would be OK to block the setProperty() for everyone except urfkill
<jdstrand> tyhicks: apps are covered fine, cause they can't access ofono
<awe> so the question, is can we lock down all SetProperty made to a specific object path, that are made from any process other than urfkill?
<jdstrand> tyhicks: but he was wondering how to limit the access to ofono to only urfkill
<jdstrand> tyhicks: I said to use polkit with appropriate policy to all the urfkill user access
<Wellark> jdstrand: is there no way of specifying that the sender has to match a well known name?
<awe> ie. d = org.freedesktop.ofono o = /org/freedesktop/ofono -i = ...DBus.Properties -m ...SetProperty
<jdstrand> tyhicks: but, there was a question of how to protect ofono with apparmor
<tyhicks> jdstrand: are either ofono or urfkill confined by apparmor?
<Wellark> jdstrand: also it would be super useful at some point to be able to block only certain calls to a method based on the contents of the arguments
<jdstrand> Wellark: we have 'peer', yes, but I asked tyhicks to join cause we haven't profiled in the way I'm thinking we would have to yet
<Wellark> is that on the roadmap?
<jdstrand> tyhicks: not yet, but they could be
<tyhicks> Wellark: that won't ever be possible
<awe> ok...let's slowdown
<awe> first, jdstrand is apparmor the mechanism used to prevent apps from accessing org.freedesktop.ofono by default?
<jdstrand> Wellark: we can't look at message contents safely/efficiently. we could do a super-gross hack in theory, but it isn't something we are planning, no
<jdstrand> awe: yes
<awe> ok
<jdstrand> awe: apps are confined very strictly
<awe> so at this point, unless we need to allow *some* apps to access, sounds like apparmor is tangential to this conversation?
<Wellark> well, just thinking about all these API's that have a generic SetProperty(string, variant).
<Wellark> like ofono
<awe> Wellark, hold on a sec...
<jdstrand> awe: some apps are considered 'trusted' and may run effectively unconfined. these are limited to Canoncail right now, but potentially OEMs where we have an arrangement
<awe> ok
<Wellark> awe: I'm just saying that if there is a writable property added to the Modem later on.
<awe> Wellark, dude hold on a sec, I understand
<Wellark> ok.
<jdstrand> awe: then there are things that are installed via debs that run in the user's session-- those are typically not confined (though, they could be, but lets just use that as the dividing line atm)
<awe> ok
<cjwatson> mardy: sorry, I was just getting back to libaccounts-glib.  I see that dbarth suggested this should land with webapps-oa (which is silo 7), but I don't see it there?
<jdstrand> awe: eg, on the converged desktop, thunderbird from the archive is not confined, but angry birds from the app store is
<jdstrand> indicators are not confined
<awe> right
<jdstrand> system settings is not confined
<jdstrand> etc
<ogra_> angry birds is a eunuch app :)
<awe> but those are effectively white-listed, right?
<jdstrand> awe: no, not really. apparmor in Ubuntu uses targeted policy. by default things are unconfined unless you define policy for it
<jdstrand> awe: we define policy for all untrusted 3rd party click apps
<awe> ok, but what about polkit then?  Does it comes into play for arbitrary process started in the user session?
<awe> or does the process need to be whitelisted in a system polkit file?
<jdstrand> awe: we don't for most other things. you can see what is confined by doing 'sudo aa-status'
<awe> right, but that's apparmor
<jdstrand> yes
<jdstrand> polkit is something you write in your application
<awe> right, which can cause auth to happen
<jdstrand> it is specifically designed to allow defining policy for methods in your dbus api
<awe> sorry been heads down in MMS land recently
<jdstrand> that policy can say things like 'no prompt for root', 'no prompt if user on the console', etc
<awe> but there's the low-level dbus policy files
<awe> yup
<jdstrand> the low level policy files are less flexible
<jdstrand> (fyi, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/PolicyKitPermissions/12.04 has some info and links to help with understanind how polkit permissions work)
<jdstrand> tyhicks: can you describe how the dbus policy files work-- isn't it for uid and bus? is there more?
 * jdstrand can't remember otoh
<tyhicks> I don't know of the top of my head either
<awe> jdstrand, so I'm going to have poke at this later...  I believe the current images lock down ofono @ the dbus level, and then processes that need to interact add there own policy files
<jdstrand> ok, let me try to pull up the docs
<awe> one sec...
<tyhicks> I haven't had to deal with them at all while developing aa mediation
<jdstrand> http://dbus.freedesktop.org/doc/dbus-daemon.1.html
<jdstrand> it seems mostly what I said
<tyhicks> jdstrand: they're embedded into the bus config files, so it is specific to the bus
<dbarth> cjwatson: we're having multiple issues with this silo content
<dbarth> cjwatson: do you think you can have your branch go into another batch to have it land more quickly
<jdstrand> actually, there is more flexibility than I thought
<dbarth> otherwise, i will need to re-do a pass on monday with the silo content, cause we have found new bugs
<dbarth> (not with the multi-arch bits)
<tyhicks> yeah, the policy language does look mostly full featured
<awe> jdstrand, tyhicks, Wellark, here's the ofono dbus conf file: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7131742/
<awe> it
<jdstrand> awe: so, you might be able to get away with just dbus policy files. polkit could be used if you want to add prompting or overriding
<awe> jdstrand, ack
<awe> it looks like by default, root is allowed full access to ofono, but everything else is denied by default
<awe> Wellark, have you tested any of this while running as 'phablet' and confirmed that things are unrestricted?
<jdstrand> well, there is the at_console policy
<awe> how does that apply to a touch device?
<Wellark> awe: they are not as indicator-network install dbus permission file which allows phablet to access ofono
<awe> is that a big hole?
<Wellark> as indicator-network is run as phablet user
<awe> Wellark, ah...
<awe> ok
<jdstrand> the phablet user should be considered 'at_console'
<jdstrand> but, urfkill-- that is non-phablet?
<awe> right
<Wellark> yep.
<Wellark> ofono and urfkill run as root
<jdstrand> so if it runs as root, it should be fine. if it doesn't and isn't 'phablet', it won't be at_console
<awe> but if Wellark had a dbus conf file for the indicators, that leads me to believe indicators aren't "at_console"
<jdstrand> so you could add a <deny send_interface="dangerous interface"> under at_console
<Wellark> indicators are at_console as they are run inside user session, right?
<jdstrand> and then <policy user="urfkill user">Mallow send_interface="dangerous interface">
<Wellark> this is something that needs more investigation
<jdstrand> note, this is otoh glancing at the policy you pasted-- I don't know all the policy for ofono, so you'd want to go through it and verify
<cjwatson> dbarth: well, it was your suggestion
<jdstrand> Wellark: indicators are running as the phablet user, so yes
<cjwatson> dbarth,mardy: I'd be quite happy for it to go into a separate batch, but I have the problem that I can't just land my libaccounts-glib branch because there's other significant development already on trunk
<jdstrand> again, I am not speaking authoritatively-- I haven't looked at all the policy
<awe> if that's true, then theoretically you wouldn't need to have added dbus conf files for the indicstor
<awe> I'm confused
<jdstrand> that is what I'm thinking
<cjwatson> dbarth,mardy: one alternative option is that I could just upload it directly to the archive
<awe> well, it is friday
<awe> ;/
<Wellark> awe: I haven't added the file. it has been hanging around
<Wellark> I need to check if it's still needed
<jdstrand> perhaps the at_console is way too lenient
<awe> if you could check that on your own that'd be great.  I have some other stuff to finish this afternoon, so I will make this a task for Mon
<jdstrand> but, presumably the dialer-app needs it
<awe> yea...
<Wellark> yeah..
<Wellark> awe: I don't have mental CPU cycles to check this today
<Wellark> but I will put it on TODO list
<awe> Wellark, could you add an ofono bug about locking down 'Online' as I asked earlier, and I'll start working on it?
<awe> haha
<awe> you brought it up1
<jdstrand> so, I like the critical thinking around this. I do want to say that currently we have the concepts of trusted apps. the dialer-app and the indicators are trusted
<Wellark> awe: I was only making a suggestion ;)
<awe> jdstrand, tyhicks, thanks for your input;  you may be hearing from me again next week after I do a bit of a survey
<Wellark> awe: I will file the bug
<awe> Wellark, thanks!
<jdstrand> awe: ok
<jdstrand> tyhicks: but before you go
<tyhicks> sorry for going quiet - I was shuffling through the dbus-daemon code to understand how it does at_console
<jdstrand> tyhicks: I was thinking about what if ofono was confined
<jdstrand> tyhicks: today, could we say that only a process running under a certain profile can connect?
<jdstrand> well connect
<tyhicks> jdstrand: what do you mean by connect? send a message?
<jdstrand> more I mean, can we specify policy for a process running ander a specific file, and say, deny to unconfined?
<jdstrand> meh
<jdstrand> too many typos
 * awe thought it was only him with the fumble fingers today
<jdstrand> more I mean, can we specify policy for a process running under a specific profile, and say, specify deny for unconfined/everything else
<jdstrand> tyhicks: ^
<awe> ah, which would cover anything installed by normal debs...
<Wellark> awe: the worst case scenario is that we need to come up with utility API's that are designed in a way that we can confine them at the exact level we want :)
<awe> that ran in the user session
<Wellark> but let's not go there yet
 * tyhicks thinks
<jdstrand> tyhicks: I know we talked that sort of thing long term, but I wasn't sure we could do it now
<tyhicks> jdstrand: can you come up with an example rule? I want to make sure I'm understanding
<jdstrand> tyhicks: ie, this is pretty much the conversation about confining the trusted helper
<jdstrand> tyhicks: ah, I might be thinking of using 'label'
<jdstrand> let me make something up
<jdstrand> profile ofono { dbus bus=system label=urfkill ..., }
<jdstrand> tyhicks: ie, *only* urfkill can talk to ofono
<tyhicks> it would be like this:
<tyhicks> profile ofono { dbus bus=system ... peer=(label=urfkill), }
<jdstrand> (I realize urfkill would need to have a profile name)
<jdstrand> run under that profile
<jdstrand> ok, so yes, it is possible
<tyhicks> yes
<tyhicks> profile ofono { dbus bus=system (send receive) peer=(label=urfkill), }
<jdstrand> so we could define some basic profiles for dialer-app, urfkill, indicator-network
<awe> but urfkill runs as root
<jdstrand> then a loose policy for ofono
<tyhicks> that rule would allow cross talk between ofono and urfkill
<dbarth> cjwatson: i think that's easier: feel free to do so; i don't want to block you anymore at this stage
<awe> jdstrand, we'd also need to ensure that NM could talk to ofono
<tyhicks> yep
<awe> and telepathy-ofono
<awe> and ...
<awe> nuntium
<jdstrand> with dbus rules for letting dialer-app, urfkill and indicator-network to talk to it
<jdstrand> awe: sure, this is just thinking out loud
<jdstrand> tyhicks: that would work today, no?
<tyhicks> jdstrand: it should work just fine
<jdstrand> neat
<awe> and those profiles could have granularity down to a method call?
<jdstrand> tyhicks: I've not used 'label' in policy yet, so I wasn't sure how to apply it
<jdstrand> awe: yes
<Wellark> uuh, that sounds awesome
<tyhicks> I'm trying to see if we have tests for any rules like that
<Wellark> would it be possible to allow a click application to access some of the dbus API's also given the app has sufficient permissions given by the user?
<awe> so again, I think to answer Wellark's original question, we'd want to guard a specific destination=org.freedesktop.ofono object=/org/freedesktop.ofono interface=...DBus.Properties and method=SetProperty
<awe> and only allow urfkill access to the same ^^
<jdstrand> Wellark: essentially, no (there is actually something we could do with hooks, but lets not discuss that yet)
<Wellark> awe: ofono does not implement org.freedesktop.Properties
<Wellark> jdstrand: ack
<jdstrand> Wellark: but apps have an explicit deny to talk to ofono anyway
<jdstrand> we consider it too risky right now. maybe down the line we can relax it if there is a compelling use case
<Wellark> jdstrand: yeah, just thinking if we need an SDK API for accessing some info that ofono provides
<Wellark> or any of these services
<jdstrand> Wellark: that I think gets back to the connectivity api thostr_'s team was working on
<Wellark> jdstrand: I'm the main developer of connectivity-api
<Wellark> :)
<tyhicks> jdstrand: unfortunately, we don't have any test cases that use peer=(label=foo) right now, but I fully expect it to work
<jdstrand> I'd *highly* prefer apps use that and not contact ofono/nm directly
<jdstrand> ah, well there you go
<tyhicks> I think I can add some to QRT without much trouble
<awe> Wellark, then the change the interface to /org/freedesktop/ofono
<jdstrand> Wellark: so, is that an out of process service or just something down deep in a library that runs in process to the app?
<Wellark> jdstrand: right now it's a library that monitors signals coming from NM
<jdstrand> yeah, apps are going to have trouble with that
<awe> I can't keep track of which daemons use the correct DBus.Properties, and which don't.  Should've been mandatory in my opinion.  too much rope available to screw things up
<awe> but it's still the same basic protection rule
<awe> with a different interface
<jdstrand> (cause the app has to talk to nm directly)
<Wellark> jdstrand: so we would have to come up with connectivity-daemon
<jdstrand> which, incidentally, is also explicitly denied
<Wellark> which is the one that the connectivity-api talks to
<Wellark> and then the connectivity-daemon is allowed to talk with system services
<jdstrand> Wellark: yes, I have been advocating for that
<Wellark> jdstrand: yep.
<awe> connman?
 * awe ducks
<cyphermox> not the same
<jdstrand> Wellark: it will keep things very clean for the apps, and the connectivity-daemon can do whateve it needs
 * awe someone wouldn't find that funny
<awe> ahhh
<cyphermox> NM can do the connectivity api as much as connman could anyway
<awe> s/someone/knew someone/
<jdstrand> we could drop all kinds of dumb /sys/class/net and /proc rules in the policy now
<Wellark> jdstrand: yeah, I know.. will need to figure it out.
<jdstrand> (see the the connectivity policy group)
<jdstrand> Wellark: cool
<awe> cyphermox, we're discussing how to integrate the connectivity api into the SDK in a trusted helper manner
<cyphermox> yes, I can follow
<cyphermox> just sayin'
<awe> so the connman quip was a joke
<cyphermox> I know ;)
<cyphermox> I'm saying though, connman or NM, absolutely the same thing
<awe> yes
<Wellark> agreed.
<jdstrand> it is Yet Another Daemon, but that is our model-- we have helpers with reasonable, controlled apis that apps can talk to rather than talking directly to services that change all the time and aren't designed to work with untrusted applications
<Wellark> jdstrand: indeed
<Wellark> like the generic SetProperty()
<awe> yea, just kinda makes my head hurt
<cyphermox> yes
<Wellark> we have no way of allowing just some of the properties to be changed
<Wellark> it's all or nothing
<cyphermox> well, the SDK is supposed to be your way to do this
<jdstrand> Wellark: I'm super glad we had a chance to chat-- it has been on my todo list to talk to you (though I didn't know it was you :) about the connectivity api
<awe> it'd be nice for use to figure out some way of mediating comms to our existing daemons without having to add yet another(s)
<cyphermox> awe: +1
<Wellark> I don't want to add any unneccessary daemon, to be clear
<cyphermox> no, we know
<jdstrand> Wellark: so, with the connectivity-daemon, just like indicator-network, dialer-app, and nm, we could allow connectivity-daemon to talk to ofono
<cyphermox> but there doesn't appear to be much choce
<awe> jdstrand, there is not "connectivity daemon"
<jdstrand> (and urfkill)
<jdstrand> awe: not yet :)
<Wellark> yeah, we don't have it right now
<cyphermox> awe: no, just projecting
<jdstrand> I'm just saying, in the future, that is what we could do
<awe> and myself and cyphermox are saying it'd be nice to figure this out without having to add yad
<jdstrand> apps can talk to connectivity daemon, but not nm and ofono
<cyphermox> awe: we're lacking in other options though
<cyphermox> you can't really differentiate between a call through the API (library) that does a DBus call from a DBus call directly done by the app
<jdstrand> well
<Wellark> and if we would have the connectivity-daemon in a trusted helper style then we could introduce app permissions in arbitrary granularity
<cyphermox> that's why having the app speak to a daemon, which then is the only point of contact between it and other daemons (nm, urfkill, ofono, etc)
<jdstrand> well, nm could be 'connectivity-daemon' with a very simple api for apps to use
<cyphermox> well, yeah, daemon/trusted-helper
<cyphermox> jdstrand: it could, indeed
<jdstrand> then we could let apps talk to those methods *only*
<cyphermox> but Wellark has build some other things around it
<awe> right, why can't we define an app profile?
<cyphermox> and that wouldn't solve the issue for MMSs / numtium
<jdstrand> the problem is right now, various libraries (eg, QtSystemInfo::NetworkInfo) jump all over the entire nm dbus api and leak too much info
<cyphermox> yep
<awe> ok, I remember
<cyphermox> jdstrand: well *our* api could just not use that and speak to NM directly, ask just what it really needs
<awe> we can't lock down access to particular properties
<cyphermox> but then can we lock apps from using the other QT bits
<jdstrand> but, if it had a controlled connectivity sub-api that didn't require the app to jump all over, then that should be fine. we'd remove the current explicit denial and add allow rules for that sub-api
<cyphermox> awe: no, but if the sdk only does a call to $method, it's fine
<awe> sure
<cyphermox> yeah
<awe> but there was about certain props that contained privacy related data
<jdstrand> (and that still works with the previous confinement idea tyhicks and I discussed)
<cyphermox> AFAIK it doesn't currently require the app to jump all over except maybe for one thing that apps really ought not to do
<cyphermox> (getting the IP address)
<awe> Wellark, we already have a daemon that proxies communication to NM; it used to be called chewy
<awe> ;D
<awe> and it runs in the user session
<cyphermox> awe: doesn't chewy actually do MM rather than NM though?
<awe> haha
<awe> not
<awe> NM does MM
<cyphermox> ok ;)
<awe> chewy --> indicator-network
<cyphermox> right right
<awe> ( there might be a suffix involved )
<jdstrand> cyphermox: if you look at 'aa-easyprof --policy-vendor=ubuntu --policy-version=1.1 --show-policy-group -p connectivity' you can see what it did about 6 months ago
<cyphermox> jdstrand: ok
<jdstrand> 'it' being QtSystemInfo::NetworkInfo
<Wellark> jdstrand: I need to go
<Wellark> jdstrand: but we could chat in more detail next week
<jdstrand> Wellark: ok. thanks for the chat :)
<jdstrand> sure
<jdstrand> cyphermox: notice, most of that output of that command is commented out-- we don't allow it cause it reveals too much info
<cyphermox> jdstrand: yeah, well NetworkInfo probably gets you an IP, which the apps shouldn't have to ever care about
<cyphermox> and that I can see how it would dig to get the value
<jdstrand> it was that and mac iirc. the ofono ones gave at quite a bit too
<cjwatson> dbarth: done
<cjwatson> mardy: ^-
<dbarth> cjwatson: thanks and sorry for the false start
<davmor2> mzanetti: tagger is crashing on QT5.2.1 on mako just a heads up
<davmor2> mzanetti: it connects to the camera then shortly after dies
<mzanetti> davmor2: ok, thanks for the info. will rebuild it
<timppa> Evening! Is there any particular reason why nexus 7 is not detected by sdk?
<dafo> how long should the boot after the autodeploy.zip step take? It's been ~15min already
<dafo> 14.04 on Galaxy Nexus
<dafo> still on google logo
<elcuco> hi, the instructions mention how to install from ubuntu, but I am running debian. how can i install from debian...?
<taiebot> Hey guys congrats for promoting 250 however i have a lots of apps which do not start. So far Music. Calendar,sudoku. notes. I am the only one with this problem?
<popey> taiebot: update them using update manager
<taiebot> I have nothing to update in update manager. While i had some to update in the previous image but they were giving me command error now they are not showing up might be related.
<popey> I'll investigate a bit more
<taiebot> popey: If you need anything from me let me know .
<popey> taiebot: can you pastebin the output of "adb shell sudo -u phablet click list"
 * mrjazzcat just got a Nexus 7 (2013).  Should I put Android 4.4 on it, since that appears to be the latest target of work?
<mrjazzcat> that is, before I put dualboot Touch.
<taiebot> popey:http://pastebin.com/gmqCUm4d
<ZeeO> nexus 5 support yet?
<taiebot> popey: should i uninstall and reinstall through the store?
<taiebot> Shit desinstalled music app and its not present on the store.
<taiebot> Well no music for me :)
<popey> hmm
<elcuco> eventually i used schroot to get a working ubuntu and from there I executed the commands.
<elcuco> on second thought, I could "fastboot flash" and that would have been easier...
<elcuco> but hey, now I have an schroot for ubuntu :)
<popey> taiebot: so according to the paste you had version 1.3.389 right?
<taiebot> Certainly. I have removed it to upgrade via store to see if the app could start but i do not see the app.
<popey> ok, lets see if we can manually install it
<popey> http://popey.mooo.com/mirror/clicks/2014-03-21-100001/com.ubuntu.music_1.3.389_armhf.click
<popey> download that
<popey> i have 389 on my #250 phone and it starts fine
<taiebot> remind me what i should put on on adb shell?
<taiebot> to install
<popey> hang on
<popey> dont install yet
<popey> adb shell sudo -u phablet click list | grep music
<popey> anything show?
<taiebot> nope
<popey> how did you uninstall it?
<taiebot> hold on app uninstall.
<popey> ok
<popey> taiebot: so if you search for music you dont see it?
<popey> on the apps lens?
<taiebot> NO get eyrie panpipe uclick, but no music app
<popey> hm
<taiebot> I have 16 app showing when i search music but no music app
<popey> i dont quite understand why you can't see it
<popey> adb shell system-image-cli --info
<popey> what version does it say?
<popey> current build number: 250
<taiebot> current build number: 250
<taiebot> correct thats what i get
<taiebot> installed utudu and it worked as expected
<taiebot> trying windows fix (rebooting ...) :)
<popey> heh
<taiebot> popey: do you want me to try if i get same behaviour with other app which do not start?
<popey> yes, lets focus on one app
<popey> find one that wont start, then find the log in /home/phablet/.cache/upstart
<popey> most recent log file in that directory will probably have the app name in it
<taiebot> there is lots of logs there.
<popey> ls -ltrha
<popey> after you start the app
<popey> e.g. application-click-com.ubuntu.calendar_calendar_0.4.214.log
<taiebot> mm will need more explanation i am in upstart directory what do i do now sudoku app do not start
<popey> ok, so cd /home/phablet/.cache/upstart
<popey> ls -ltrha
<popey> look for the file at the end of the list
<popey> probably called application-clickp-com.ubuntu.sudoku..... something
<taiebot> well the problem it is not there if i start the app.
<popey> are you logged in as phablet or root?
<taiebot> i have last five unity8.log, dbus.log hud.log
<taiebot> tried with an app which start and its there.
<Tassadar> I can reproduce that with my N5 - calculator app simply won't start, just shows white screen. It doesn't create any log file in /home/phablet/.cache/upstart, unless I'm blind and the log file doesn't have "calc" in it's name
<Tassadar> taiebot: which device do you have?
<taiebot> N4
<popey> ok
<popey> what version of calculator do you have installed?
<Tassadar> on the other hand, sudoku works for me
<popey> click list | grep calculator
<Tassadar> com.ubuntu.calculator   1.3.235
<Tassadar> and my sudoku is 1.0.177
<Tassadar> image 250, no updates in the click update app
<popey> 235 is latest calculator
<popey> hmm
<Tassadar> grepping for "calc" in the logs folder reveals "hud.log:Attempt to remove window 0 from non-existent application "com.ubuntu.calculator_calculator_1.3.235""
<Tassadar> I think I've updated the calc app via the click update app on one of the previous images, if that's relevant
<Tassadar> same for clock app, which doesn't start as well, I've updated that one just now, when the device was running image 250 already
<Tassadar> but clock app won't even show the white screen, it just does nothing after tapping the icon in the launcher
<popey> can you try adb shell dmesg -T | grep DEN
<popey> an see if you get any DENIED lines?
<taiebot> nothing for me
<Tassadar> https://paste.tinyw.in/index.php/view/raw/14807256
<Tassadar> only for the sudoku app, which opens
<popey> jdstrand: ^^
<popey> hmm
<popey> I'm perplexed
<Tassadar> oh, the clock app got uninstalled by the click update app, I guess
<popey> it shouldnt
<Tassadar> I suppose it failed to update it for some reason
<popey> no the update doesn't work like that
<popey> there is two places the app can be
<Tassadar> wait, I'll give you logs
<Tassadar> https://paste.tinyw.in/index.php/view/raw/99809711
<popey> in /opt/click.ubuntu.com/<appname>
<popey> or /usr/share/click/preinstalled/<appname>
<Tassadar> and its icon disappeared
<popey> what versions are in there?
<popey> and also in /home/phablet/.local/share/applications do you have a .desktop file for the app?
<Tassadar> in opt is 1.0.369 and in usr 1.0.373
<Tassadar> and I have a desktop file, com.ubuntu.clock_clock_1.0.373.desktop
<Tassadar> I have had this installation for quite some time, and it's trusty-proposed, it might have got corrupted during that click update problems last week (or was it the one before that?)
<popey> ok
<popey> so the version in 373 should take precidence
<Tassadar> the updated versions go to /opt, right? why did it install 369 in there, then? Oo
<Tassadar> /opt contains older version of calculator as well, 0.1.3.224, and I'm quite sure I updated that one on one of the previous images
<Tassadar> taiebot: by the way, are you using any kind of multiboot?
<taiebot> no normal install
<Tassadar> try to ls /opt/click.ubuntu.com/ on the device, are all the apps which you can't open in there?
<taiebot> cd /opt/click.ubuntu.com/
<taiebot> ls
<taiebot> sorry wrong place :-D
<taiebot> there is lots of apps but some work some do not
<popey> what you get in /usr/share/preinstalled comes with the read-only image
<taiebot> music is in there? i thought i desinstalled it?
<popey> what you get in /opt is what comes from the store
<popey> you probably had 369 in /opt from a previous install from the store
<popey> then updated to 250 which brought in the new one in preinstalled
<taiebot> can i delete this file and it should reupdate it then?
<popey> delete what file?
<taiebot> com.ubuntu.music in /opt/click.ubuntu.com
<Tassadar> but the click update app was saying there is an update available, after I upgraded to 250, so I clicked "update", it completed successfully, it shows no more updates, but the clock app is broken
<popey> i wouldn't manually futz with files
<popey> yes, it shows no more updates because you have latest in usr
<Tassadar> why did it show an update when I had it in there already?
<popey> i dont understand the question
<popey> bear with me...
<Tassadar> it showed the update is available _after_ I installed image 250
<popey> oh.. really?
<Tassadar> yeah
<Tassadar> maybe it was caching something from the previous image? Like, there is a "check again" button after you install all updates, so I suppose the checks are initiated only at certain moments..?
<popey> not so sure
<Tassadar> anyway, I'm sorry, but I'm gonna head to bed - it's gonna be midnight here soon. Do you want me to get you some more logs before I leave?
<popey> Tassadar: no, I'll investigate more
<robert1_> same problem here, after i update to r237 (14.04), the terminal-app doesnt work, after uninstall, i cant find it for reinstallation. after i install (downgrade) to rev236, in the update-manager-app i get "Command Error" for some apps.
<popey> Tassadar: feel free to ping over the weekend
<Tassadar> k, thanks & gn
<popey> robert1_: update to 250
<robert1_> popey, ok, i will try, thanks
<jonahbron> Does anyone know the status of the desktop HUD working with a QML app?
<robert1_> popey, rev250 is installed, but not the terminal-app, in storage i see 2 entries "Terminal", 436.2kB&461.8kB.
<robert1_> in /opt/click.ubuntu.com/, i have a folder, com.ubuntu.terminal with files from 28.02.2014
<robert1_> in /usr/share/click/preinstalled/com.ubuntu.terminal, i have files from 21.03.2014 (0.5.44)
<robert1_> in /opt/click.ubuntu.com version 0.5.40
#ubuntu-touch 2014-03-22
<ParkerR> If anybody is running a Trusty image on a 2012 nexus 7, could you post what uname -a rturns to you?
<ParkerR> *returns
<divxclub> Hi Geeks !
<SahRckr> Ubuntu touch , can i use android+ubuntu side by side
<SahRckr> Anyone?
<ParkerR> <SahRckr> Ubuntu touch , can i use android+ubuntu side by side
<ParkerR> <SahRckr> Anyone?
<ParkerR> * CEnnis91 has quit (Quit: Connection closed for inactivity)
<ParkerR> * SahRckr has quit (Quit: Page closed)
<ParkerR> The google was too much for him
<Barm> Can someone help me? My nexus 4 doesn't boot after using ubuntu touch for just under a day
<Littu> I would like to know where could I get ubuntu touch, it could be nice if you could send me the link to download it
<Barm> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<Littu> Am using nexus 7 2012 version without sim
<Littu> Running with 4.4.2 KitKat
<Littu> So which one could I download for my tablet
<Barm> They no longer support 1012 edition
<Amiko> Is there anyway to compile full Ubuntu Touch (like AOSP?)
<Mirv> mhall119: re: qt 5.2/saucy(+precise), check with zoltan about that regarding planning. I started with it for a few packages but it's currently on halt.
<flo__> is there a preinstalled-touch-flo.img
<ubilli> hi gues
<mathhew> hello
<tshirtman> hi
<tshirtman> i'm thinking of trying that dualboot on my nexus4 phone
<tshirtman> is this a good™ idea? i'm reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/DualBootInstallation#Installation
<tshirtman> i do have adb and stuff installed, since i do android dev, but i'm not sure about the steps for "Download the Android firmware you are running on your device onto your PC. " (in "if anything goes wrong")
<Guest83294> hi i like to flash my phone with ubuntu phone. my phone is  alcatel V860
<tshirtman> (better safe than sorry, i had 2 very nasty days every time i flashed something on my previous android phone, that's why i'm still on stock on the n4 :])
<cjwatson> If your phone is already rooted it's not too bad
<cjwatson> I found the process of backing up, rooting, restoring, and fixing up all the things that the backup didn't much more arduous than installing Ubuntu afterwards
<cjwatson> Oh and clearing out enough space ...
<cjwatson> It's mainly for people interested in developing Ubuntu for phones at the moment though; for instance system image upgrades aren't quite in place yet so the upgrade procedure is uninstall then install newer image (but it keeps user data)
<cjwatson> Still a ton faster than developing in the emulator for me, though :)
<tshirtman> it's rooted, yes, and still on 4.3 because of that (apparently an update is failing to pass), and i did more than 5 gigs of space, so should be ok on this side
<tshirtman> i want to give a kick at porting kivy to ubuntu phone, so it's better to have the real thing than emulator, too
<cjwatson> Definitely
<timppa> cjwatson: Do you know about the ~Ringtones folder? Should it work with latest build?
<cjwatson> Haven't a clue, sorry
<cjwatson> I work on specific things, none of them are anywhere near ringtones :-)
<timppa> what is your specific thing? :)
<cjwatson> Well, lots of things elsewhere in Ubuntu, but for the purposes of this channel, click is mainly my fault
<timppa> ok
<anil> Hi ..I wan ubuntu phablet on Nexus7 to boot with with  fbconsole support . I successfully recompiled kernel with TTY & FB Console enable support and also passed kernel argument console=/dev/fb0 through kernel .config .. unfortunately, device is not booting up with new kernel
<anil> logs show there is kernel panic
<anil> [    2.423145] Unable to handle kernel paging request at virtual address 000c8000 [    2.423153] pgd = c0004000 [    2.423159] [000c8000] *pgd=00000000 [    2.423171] Internal error: Oops: 805 [#1] PREEMPT SMP ARM [    2.423180] Modules linked in: [    2.423190] CPU: 0    Not tainted  (3.4.0-6-manta #24-Ubuntu) [    2.423208] PC is at cfb_imageblit+0x150/0x1e8 [    2.423220] LR is at vprintk+0x3d8/0x46c [    2.423228] pc : [<c02d
<anil> can anybody provide inputs how I can resole this issue
<devslash> is it true that the gsm galaxy nexus isn't support on ubuntu touch any more ?
<devslash> is anyone here ?
<mathhew> hello
<Obelisk> Hello
<tshirtman> is this the right place for UX suggestion for the dualboot app? the interface really made me though something was wrong, because no info in anything, and the button to select the flavor to install was grey, i pushed it after a few seconds anyway, but was surprised it was actually all fine and what i was expected to do
<Obelisk> Looks like there is a link at the top for reporting bugs
<Obelisk> I don't really know though
<tshirtman> oh, i guess i should teach irssi to use multiple lines for long /topic lines, instead of cutting them
<Obelisk> I have no idea what you just said
<Obelisk> Would anyone here be able to assist with importing contacts?>
<Obelisk> I know how to do it but my device doesn't think there is an address book
<tshirtman> translation: /topic is the place you named "at top", and irssi is an irc client, it's very nice, but still has a few quirks like this :)
<Obelisk> Ahh oaky
<timppa> Obelisk: http://askubuntu.com/questions/360554/how-do-i-sync-google-contacts
<Obelisk> Appreciate it my googlefu failed me on this one
<Obelisk> The problem I'm running into is that my password uses $ sign so it ruins any command that I input that includes my password
<timppa> I don't know but try putting single quotes around password
<Obelisk> No same issue, is there a switch I can use to ignore $ in commands?
<timppa> nope :/
<timppa> try double quotes.. Or change the password :)
<tshirtman> are there "" around the place you put that $?
<tshirtman> if so, replace them with ''
<Obelisk> Thanks I'll try that
<cwayne> try escaping it with \ maybe?
<Obelisk> I appreciate the help I got it working now the ' instead of
<Obelisk> " fixed it
<tshirtman> Obelisk: great :)
<Obelisk> Ahh contacts...now I can know who's talking to me
<mathhew> does anyone know if there is going to be an "ubuntu one" app for ubuntu touch?
<basketball> anyone have ubuntu touch running on nexus 7 2013
<timppa> yes
<basketball> how is it
<timppa> depends :) It's working pretty good
<basketball> is it ready to replace android
<timppa> also depends, what are you using with android?
<basketball> games music videos internet
<timppa> music is ok, as are videos and internet
<timppa> there aren't that many games available
 * tshirtman trying it on the n4, will put it on the n7 too soon
<basketball> does it void asus warrenty
<tshirtman> there are missing things, no lock screen is quite an issue for me
<tshirtman> ah, warranties… well, you need to root the device…
<basketball> why no lock screen
<tshirtman> well, i didn't find anything about this in settings
<tshirtman> i mean, the "lock screen" has no password, or any protection, it unlocks by swipe only
<basketball> why???
<tshirtman> i guess nobody implemented any lock
<tshirtman> or maybe it's not stable enough yet to put it by default
<basketball> well conocial implement it
<basketball> tshirtman,  will it be at stable rellease
<tshirtman> i'm just an user
<basketball> timppa,  why not a lot of games
<timppa> I'm sure that there will be a pin lock someday
<tshirtman> because it's a young platform?
<timppa> yes :)
<basketball> i am learning how to code and then i will make apps and become rich muahahaha
<timppa> basketball: you do that! :) But be sure to code apps to ubuntu touch! :D
<basketball> na i will apple and have to pay 100 a year instead of free with ubuntu touch
<basketball> brb reboot pc
<basketball> back
<Guest97778> does anyone know if there is going to be an "ubuntu one" app for ubuntu touch?
<timppa> there is the webapp
<Guest97778> I was looking for more of a client app, similar to ubuntu one on the ubuntu desktop.
<timppa> I don't about the plans on one but hopefully yes, some day
<Guest97778> so nothing currently being developed?
<nhaines> Guest97778: nope.
<Guest97778> oh, ok.
<gerlowskija> Hi all. I'm interested in contributing to Touch, but I don't own a tablet/can't afford to buy one to test changes/releases.  Can anyone chime in on how solid the Touch emulator is to develop/test on?  Anything I should know before I try starting out?
<nhaines> gerlowskija: the first run is very, very slow to start.  After that it's a lot faster.  :)
<nhaines> And the x86 emulator is coming along and should be ready for prime time in a month.  And so is the Unity8/Mir preview session for your computer.
<nhaines> gerlowskija: besides all that, everything just works very well on the desktop with the SDK, so even that's a good way to get things up and running.
<chouijndaoren> where can i get the image for Tf101
<gerlowskija> nhaines: Oh cool, thanks for the heads up on the emulator slow-ness the first time around.  Now that I know I'm good-to-go on that route..any suggestions on how to get started?  Should I grab a bug to investigate, pick an app to focus on, etc.?  Any suggestions anyone?
<Guest97778> I have installed the ubuntu SDK (Qt Creator 2.8.1), I am running ubuntu 13.10. But I see that QT creator 3.0 has been released. If I am looking at developing for ubuntu touch, should I be using the lastest Qt creator (i.e 3.0)?
<nhaines> gerlowskija: Sure, next week is the Core Apps Hack Days, so there's going to be a lot of help here and in #ubuntu-app-devel for that.
<nhaines> So until then, I'd say just take a look at your favorite app and poke around at the code.
<nhaines> You can run them all on your desktop: http://popey.com/blog/2014/03/21/running-core-apps-on-the-desktop/
<nhaines> And you can bzr branch any app from Launchpad.
<gerlowskija> sweet, can't wait till next week then : )
<nhaines> Guest97778: install the Ubuntu SDK PPA.  That'll make sure you're running the latest QT Creator and all associated other things. :)
<nhaines> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-proper && sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-sdk
<Guest97778> nhaines: ah ok, I don't think I have added all of these ppa's. Will try this now. Thanks.
<nhaines> Guest97778: yeah, if you're not on the current development release, that's the way to do it.
<nhaines> Guest97778: And once Ubuntu 14.04 is released, I'll have to do the same thing if I don't switch to trusty+1.  :)
<Guest97778> nhaines: I have added the ppa's and installed the SDK, but it is still 2.8.1
<nhaines> Guest97778: that's what you'll want to use then.
<nhaines> Remember, the Ubuntu SDK stuff is integrated into QT Creator.  So they get updated together.   :)
<Guest97778> nhaines: Ok, I thought that I might of needed to some how get QT Creater 3.0 for QT 5.2 for ubuntu touch trusty development.
<nhaines> Guest97778: It's good that you asked, but now that you have the PPAs installed you won't have to worry about being up to date.  :)
#ubuntu-touch 2014-03-23
<hedz09> Not sure if anyone is here on the weekend, but I'm finally getting very close to booting Ubuntu Touch :). It fails with a kernel panic - attempted to kill init. The previous message is "Usage: exec run-init [-d caps] [-c consoledev] /real-root /sbin/init [args]"
<black_puppydog> hey all, just wondering how to "import some music" when running the core apps on the desktop.
<black_puppydog> i suspect there should be some way to open the toolbar and there I should find settings or such?
<black_puppydog> or where should I put my music to be found?
<hedz09> Hey guys, I almost can successfully boot but I'm getting errors after run-init executes in the shell script: http://pastebin.com/N35WJH98
<ogra_> hedz09, upstart wants a proper console device, try to experiment with the console= options
<ogra_> (i would take a look at a "normal" ubuntu install for the BBB and check the kernel config and commandline this uses)
<ogra_> oh, wait
<ogra_> line 509 clearly shows you booted fine
<ogra_> but something is wrong with your android container
<ogra_> hmm, in fact it doesnt look like run-init actually worked, else /root would have become /
<ogra_> did you hack up the /init in the initrd ?
<ogra_> hedz09, urgh ... didnt i tell you before to drop init= from the kernel cmdline ? please do so, this cant work ever ... also make the console= are point to an actual device ... instead of console=ttyO0,115200n8 you need: console=tty0
<ogra_> s/are/arg/
<hedz09> ogra_: no you didn't mention about dropping init= from the kernel command line. I'll try out your suggestions. Also, what's the values of rootmnt and init typically when this runs: exec run-init ${rootmnt} ${init} <${rootmnt}/dev/console >${rootmnt}/dev/console 2>&1
<ogra_> i'm pretty sure i did :)
<ogra_> drop it and let ubuntu use the default
<ogra_> rootmnt is /root by default ... you dont need to set anything for that
<ogra_> they are all pre-set
<ogra_> ugh, and where does qemu=1 come from
<ogra_> that will definitely break
<ogra_> consoleblank=0 console=ttyO0,115200n8 androidboot.console=ttyO0 console=tty0 video=480x272-16@56 g_ffs.idVendor=0x18d1 g_ffs.idProduct=0x4e26 vt.global_cursor_default=0 datapart=/dev/mmcblk0p3
<ogra_> hedz09, ^^ try this as kernel commandline ... without any changes
<ogra_> (no idea where all these massively wrong options come from)
<hedz09> ogra_: I'm still new to porting, as you can see I'm still a bit unfamilar with the uEnv.txt setttings. I really appreciate the help you've been giving me.
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> try the above and see how far you get with it (note that i'm also just guessing here based on what your pastebin has)
<ogra_> but theoretically this should work
<hedz09> ogra_: I tried but still no luck: http://pastebin.com/9pms04jA . I realized my android-ramdisk.img was the one from the CM build and not one the Ubuntu Touch creates, so I made this change as well but no luck.
<ogra_> hedz09, well, it goes much further already
<ogra_> (even starts udev)
<ogra_> hedz09, so it seems to boot fine now, but can not find the container root in /system
<bluenemo> hi guys. i'd like to get a nexus 10 for installing ubuntu on it (good idea or better models i've missed?). i was wondering how much space the installation will require, and if I should get 16 or 32gb storage?
<ogra_> /dev/loop0                      2.0G  1.4G  476M  75% /
<hedz09> ogra_: would it be a problem with fstab?
<ogra_> hedz09, no, fstab is created by the initrd during boot
<ogra_> bluenemo, ubuntu will use around 2-3G for the system
<ogra_> hedz09, and /system is a bind mount that is also created by the initrd
<bluenemo> ah wow ok. thats not to much then :) is there any 'recommended' tablet to buy around 10"? I just want it to run smooth (no games, but hd movies), and a long battery life would be great.
<ogra_> well, the best supported device is the nexus4 ... next to that the nexus7 and well ... roughly supported is the nexus 10 currently
<ogra_> other devices would need to use community ports ... most of them arent that far so you will likely have issues with parts of the HW not working etc
<bluenemo> ah ok, I was already looking for the nexus 10. is there a currently working or not working list for it
<bluenemo> ?
<ogra_> not sure, i know there was one, but i am not sure it was kept up to date ... popey might know
<bluenemo> I work as linux admin and was mostly to read books about linux on it (and maybe try some stuff right on the command line). if some stuff breaks I can usually fix it, although i'm more at home with datacenter applications than graphical user interface stuff. whats behind the touch interface btw, X or the new thing (what was it called..?)
<bluenemo> mir?
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> the phone/tablet only uses Mir
<ogra_> hedz09, are you connected via serial cable to the BBB ?
<ogra_> (well, silly question, obviously you are capturing the boot messages there :P )
<hedz09> ogra_: yes :)
<ogra_> hedz09, so create an upstart job for ttyO0 in /etc/init ... that should get you a login prompt eventually
<ogra_> then you can debug a little easier why the container does not start
<ogra_> create a file /etc/init/ttyO0.conf
<ogra_> with that content: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7142002/
<ogra_> the user is phablet ... password too
<hedz09> ogra_: thanks, I was able to login.
<ogra_> awesome
<ogra_> so take a look if /system has content
<ogra_> then there are /var/log/lxc/android.log and /var/log/upstart/lxc-android-config.log to take a look at
<bluenemo> whats the approx. battery life for a nexus 10 when using it 'normally' (wifi, browser, no games, a youtube vid once in a while)?
<hedz09> ogra_: /system contains bin, boot, build.prop, etc, lib, lost+found, xbin
<ogra_> and last but not least (only if /system is mounted) you can use /system/bin/logcat -d
<ogra_> hedz09, ok, so the ubuntu side of things is fine
<ogra_> seems to be an issue with your android side
<hedz09> ogra_: android.log says repeatedly: lxc_start - failed to run the pre-start hooks for container 'android'. Failed to intialize the container
<ogra_> bluenemo, shouldnt differ much from android
<ogra_> hedz09, ls /android/system/boot/android-ramdisk.img
<ogra_> does that fine exist ?
<ogra_> *file
<hedz09> ogra_:  yes, it does exist (also /var/log/upstart/lxc-android-config.log doesn't exist)
<ogra_> file /android/system/boot/android-ramdisk.img
<ogra_> does that tell you it is a gzip file ?
<ogra_> also do you have a populated /var/lib/lxc/android/rootfs/ ?
<hedz09> ogra_: yes it says that it's a gzip file
<ogra_> (this is where pre-start extracts the ramdisk file to before firing up the lxc container
<ogra_> )
<hedz09> ogra_: I have to do"sudo su" before I can look at the contents of /var/lib/lxc/ (does this indicate anything?). And yes the rootfs directory is populated.
<ogra_> no, thats normal .. sorry, i usually use adb which makes you root :)
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> then see with /system/bin/logcat -d wht android thinks
<ogra_> hedz09, in any case, congrats ! ... your ubuntu runs at least :)
<popey> ogra_: missed bluenemo - the nexus status url in the /topic has status of nexus 10
<ogra_> ah, well, ext time i know :)
<ogra_> *next
<bluenemo> there are a lot of posts like http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/01/ubuntu-touch-wont-support-nexus-5-will-drop-support-nexus-7-10 out there, does this mean that buying a 2012 nexus 10 via ebay now is a bad idea?
<ogra_> bluenemo, see the channle topic ... there is a link to the nexus status page
<ogra_> that decision was reverted for the N10
<ogra_> N10 is still (semi)suppported
<bluenemo> ah ok thank you
<hedz09> ogra_: it says -bash: /system/bin/logcat: no such file or directory
<hedz09> ogra_: thanks :). The logcat file does exist though :/
<ogra_> hedz09, do you have udev rules for the beaglebone ?
<ogra_> hedz09, you want a /usr/lib/lxc-android-config/70-beagleboneblack.rules file with the right rules in it
<ogra_> (there should be hints how to create this in the porting guide)
 * ogra_ has to go now 
<hedz09> ogra_: I do. I wasn't sure what to do with lines like this though in my uevent: /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq ondemand/boostfreq   0664    system  system
<ogra_> hedz09, nothing, you leave the /sys mangling to android (it applies across the container boundaries) but need entries for the files in /dev
<ogra_> hedz09, so the first thing you should try to get working in logcat to get proper android logs, else it will be hard to find out what the issue is
<ogra_> s/in/is/
<ogra_> you need the /dev/alog/ devices for this, usually these are created by udev when parsig /lib/udev/rules.d/65-android.rules ...
<ogra_> probably something is missing in your kernel config or so
<ogra_> anyway, out now ...
<hedz09> ogra_: ok, thanks again
<robert1_> hi guys, how can i get my terminal-app back, or is it too complex, and a fresh install is easier?
<hedz09> Hey guys,  it seems the android side is failing. I don't see any Ubuntu Touch UI yet either. Here's the dmesg output (if helpful): http://pastebin.com/YfThfxB2 Here's my rules file 70-beagleboneblack.rules: http://pastebin.com/. I haven't been able to get logcat working yet. Any thoughts?
<duko> I've been trying to use the ubuntu touch updates
<duko> but each time the phone restarts it shows that I need to get the same update
<duko> so I've updated several times, but it seems the update isn't applied
<Chux> Hi, I have a question. Is it possible to install Ubuntu for mobile on other then stated devoces, I have a Sony Xperia P
<Chux> did anyone try and is it worth a shot ?
#ubuntu-touch 2015-03-16
<randy1> I've built ubuntu-touch for my Galaxy Nexus. Upon booting, logcat says "failed to connect socket for 'dev/socket/upstart-text-bridge'". Why wasn't that socket created while booting?
<mariogrip> is adbd running? are the android container running?
<randy1> adbd is running. i can adb shell and adb logcat. How do I access the container to know it is running?
<mariogrip> lxc-info -nandorid
<randy1> lxc-info -nandroid -> android doesn't exist
<mariogrip> Humm, then it looks like it didn't setup the lxc correctly... do you have a last_kmsg that i can read? (and did you run that command in adb shell btw)
<randy1> yeah. I initially did run lxc-info in adb shell. oops. within adb, it can't find lxc-info
<mariogrip> that fine, i was just confirming that you wasn't running it on you host computer.
<mariogrip> your*
<mariogrip> randy1 do you have a last_kmsg or syslog i can read? paste it to pastebin.com or something
<randy1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10607342/
<mariogrip> randy1 it looks like you rebooted it before everything was loaded.
<mariogrip> remember last_kmsg is for the reboot that was before you pulled, if you want the current kmsg do adb shell dmesg > log.log && adb pull log.log
<mariogrip> or do a reboot and then pull last_kmsg
<randy1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10607377/
<randy1> that is my current log
<mariogrip> init: untracked pid 2259 exited
<mariogrip> that is the only thing i can find... humm
<randy1> yeah, but that is a long time after the kernel booted. what should be happening in the kernel? After around 19sec, nothing seems to happen.
<randy1> at some point the kernel should mount the ubuntu container, right?
<mariogrip> yeah
<mariogrip> but it should mount system.img too
<mariogrip> initrd: mounting system.img (user mode)
<mariogrip> that's form my dmesg
<mariogrip> from*
<randy1> that's what I thought
<mariogrip> can you check is system.img is even existing? in /data
<randy1> yep. /data/system.img
<mariogrip> is it mounted? what do you get when do ls in shell?
<randy1> where is it supposed to get mounted?
<randy1> it doesn't appear to get mounted. there is no /var dir, for example.
<mariogrip> btw there is two system.img one induces ubuntu root system (/data/system.img), and the other one is android (placed inside data/system.img in var/lib/lxc/android)
<mariogrip> try to mount it manually, mkdir cache/system && mount -o loop data/system.img cache/system
<mariogrip> cd cache/system
<mariogrip> ls
<randy1> alright, had to add the fs type, but it is now mounted at cache/system
<randy1> it's all there.
<randy1> is it possible to kick start it now that it is mounted?
<mariogrip> no, it's not mounted in root
<mariogrip> or maybe, but i don't think so
<mariogrip> okey, so the kernel is not mounting system.img, now we need to find out why :P
<mariogrip> can you try with a kernel already build and see if that works?
<randy1> yeah, I probably messed up the kernel somehow.
<randy1> i don't think there's a prebuilt kernel for the galaxy nexus
<randy1> i attempted to boot with one of the other kernels (maybe mako) but it wasn't successful
<mariogrip> yeah, i don't think that will work
<mariogrip> are you compiling with a mac? I don't know, I don't think that will make any different, but you never know
<randy1> no, it's ubuntu, just running on my mac
<mariogrip> ah, okey
<mariogrip> did you edit the kernel config?
<randy1> while compiling my kernel, I applied the update for the kernel config that is mentioned in the porting guide
<mariogrip> ah, this is port
<mariogrip> then, did you use this tool? https://github.com/mariogrip/phablet-porting-scripts/blob/master/kernel/check-config
<randy1> well, that's the only place that mentions editing the kernel config
<randy1> yeah
<randy1> i defintely read that without those kernel configs, the ubuntu container wouldn't start.
<mariogrip> try to add debug to kernel command line, the you get more outputs
<randy1> after runnning that script (check-config), I just ran make, which I'm pretty sure should have used the updated .config file, but this is pretty new to me.
<randy1> ok
<mariogrip> btw, did you ran check-config with -w config?
<randy1> yeah
<mariogrip> ok
<randy1> darn. so I just ran check-config again on my .config file, and it didn't 'pass'. It must have written to the config file elsewhere, but I guess I need to copy that file onto .config
<randy1> let me rebuild my kernel. :)
<mariogrip> :)
<randy1> mariogrip thanks for the help. I'll be back on after I build the kernel again.
<mariogrip> randy1, you'r welcome, btw i will be going to bed soon, so if i'm not online i will tomorrow
<mariogrip> you're*
<Gerowen> So now that my device has detected what time zone I'm in, how do I get it to accept alarm times as this time zone?  Whenever I create an alarm in the "clock" application, it defaults the time to UTC instead of my time zone.
<Gerowen> How would I go about pasting my wifi password in Ubuntu Touch?
<Gerowen> I can copy it from my router web page, or from a text document I have placed on the device, but when I press and hold in the wifi password box there's no option to "paste".
<AskUbuntu_> Get Wifi Password Into Ubuntu Touch | http://askubuntu.com/q/597333
<dholbach> good morning
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, o/
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, \o
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, seen your last reply to the new tab view. I don't get how you plan to achieve the same behavior with column and flickable.. How could you fix the position of the section header and push it out when bump the next section?
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, I don’t think we could, indeed… But the design spec doesn’t strictly specify this behaviour as required either
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, oh, well, if isn't specified by design I can totally simplify that page
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, thanks, I'll try during the week
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, given the numerous issues you’ve bumped into with the current implementation, I think that’s the easiest solution
<rpadovani> indeed
<zzarr> hello! have anyone ported Ubuntu to Motorola xt894 (Droid 4/maserati) with the new guide?
<g105b> I've just received a phone call from my bank's fraud dept. alerting me to some prepay phone transactions from Europe on my account... As the only thing I've purchased from Europe is the bq phone, I'd like to let everyone in here know to check their bank statements for small transactions they didn't make... I'm not being accusational, just being safe.
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy Freedom of Information Day! :-D
<Isotop7> I have problems with setting up a porting env for s4 jfltexx...can somebody help me
<lotuspsychje> Isotop7: maybe check the XDA forums for porting your device
<Isotop7> thanks :)
<Isotop7> well...on xda there is no info for s4 or porting in general...just people pretending to have working ports but none of them tells how...i did the basic structure but i have errors while make -j4 saying that values where overriden...i did some research on these errors but i found nothing which leads me to a conclusion...the porting guide is nice, but without further informations on which files out of aosp or cm tree are exactly needed
<Isotop7> , noobs like me are pretty much screwed...
<Isotop7> does anyone know where i can get more informations regarding porting to another device and problems with it?
<Isotop7> 1
<Isotop7> i need help regarding porting ubuntu touch to my s4 jflte(xx)...are there any further sources of information besides the porting guide?
<kenvandine> Elleo, can i get a review when you have time? https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/content-hub/lp1429899/+merge/252448
<Elleo> kenvandine: sure, is there any apps using this that I can test against? iirc it was being used in messaging app? is that actually landed or is it still in a branch somewhere?
<kenvandine> Elleo, not really :)
<Elleo> heh
<kenvandine> the apps don't use it anyway, it was really for the sdk
<kenvandine> the sdk is going to filter that out
<kenvandine> so apps don't even see it
<kenvandine> but it'll be used to get the uri signal
<Elleo> kenvandine: presumably without the sdk part it still should fix the statesaver issue though? since its now going through the uri dispatcher path
<Elleo> kenvandine: so if I write a quick test app that uses statesaver I should be able to reproduce issues without this branch and not see them with this branch?
<kenvandine> not really
<Elleo> oh :/
<kenvandine> Elleo, turns out that was working out of luck
<Elleo> heh
<Elleo> in that case I guess I'll just run it through the test plan and make sure it doesn't break any existing behaviour
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> just make sure it doesn't cause regressions
<kenvandine> which is all i did
<kenvandine> it'll be up to the sdk guys to make sure their change fixes the problem
<Elleo> okay
<seb128> kenvandine, so ignoring my review comments and approving settings changes anyway? ;-)
<kenvandine> seb128, i know... but i'm not going to block on that
<kenvandine> it's one line
<seb128> kenvandine, yeah, jgdx could also easily revert that 1 line in the mr :p
<kenvandine> maybe he'll fix it before i actually land it :)
<kenvandine> jgdx, ^^
 * jgdx runs around franticly
<kenvandine> seb128, but i'd rather it be on the approved MP list so i can more easily keep track of what i want to land... but it'll need the FFe
<kenvandine> and it's a UI change
<seb128> kenvandine, right
<jgdx> I'm not sure I know what mr you're talking about.
<kenvandine> the other vibrate branch
<kenvandine> you had a spurious change in it, just white space that seb128 had wanted fixed
<jgdx> seb128, you want it back to WRONG? :p
<seb128> jgdx, kenvandine, no big deal, but random spacing changes in unrelated mrs screw bzr blame and logs
<seb128> jgdx, I would rather have that line associated with a "fix spacing" commit than with a "add other vibration"
<jgdx> seb128, I can do that. kenvandine?
<seb128> jgdx, because associating code with unrelated changes leads to confusing history logs
<kenvandine> yeah, that'd be better
<kenvandine> same MP is fine, just separate commit
<seb128> +1
<kenvandine> jgdx, you probably have a plugin for that don't you?
<seb128> I usually uncommit; revert unwanted change; commit; change, commit; push --overwrite
<seb128> if you overwrite make sure to do it on your branch though :p
<seb128> not on trunk
<kenvandine> oh sigh... facebook is dropping xmpp too?
<kenvandine> what is the world coming to!
<kenvandine> seb128, lol
<jgdx> seb128, Haaaha
<seb128> ;-)
<jgdx> seb128, I'll do another branch. Is that OK? So we get the blame right.
<seb128> jgdx, wfm
<seb128> jgdx, feel free to run your intender on all the sources maybe while you are at it
<jgdx> seb128, indentations are untouched I believe, it's only trailing spaces. But sure, I remove trailing spaces for all files.
<seb128> jgdx, oh, right, thinko ... thanks ;-)
<jgdx> seb128, err, it transforms tabs into spaces as well. Was that what you meant?
<seb128> jgdx, no, I was just wondering if you had more "trailing spaces" changes to commit because we can as well batch them in one mr
<jgdx> yap, coming
<seb128> but I guess it's your editor doing it for you want you edit a file?
<jgdx> seb128, yes
<Elleo> kenvandine: approved :)
<kenvandine> Elleo, thx
<charles> zsombi, nik90, I'd like to land something for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/1426519 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/1431384 this week
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1426519 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "Need a mechanism for specifying what happens when an ical menuitem is clicked" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1431384 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "Need a mechanism for specifying an ical event's icon" [Medium,Confirmed]
<charles> zsombi, nik90 mentioned that you might want to give some feedback on the former, relating to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1426361
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1426361 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Alarms API should expose a unique permanent alarm ID that clock app can use to open an alarm" [High,In progress]
<charles> do you two have time to talk about it today?
<nik90> charles: Yeah I have time to discuss this today
<nik90> zsombi: If you can let us the time when you would be free, we can organize a hangout to discuss this quickly
<charles> nik90, zsombi, I'll be free from meetings & errands in ~90 minutes and will be open for this any time after that
<charles> zsombi, ping
<zsombi> charles: nik90: sorry guys, I had some business today afternoon, I'm here for a short time
<charles> zsombi, nik90, I'd like to land something for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/1426519 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/1431384 this week
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1426519 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "Need a mechanism for specifying what happens when an ical menuitem is clicked" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1431384 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "Need a mechanism for specifying an ical event's icon" [Medium,Confirmed]
<charles> zsombi, nik90 mentioned that we should talk to you about the former, relating to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1426361
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1426361 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Alarms API should expose a unique permanent alarm ID that clock app can use to open an alarm" [High,In progress]
<zsombi> charles: yes, I started some code for that, but then I saw your post, so I'll assign an ID to some tag to the alarm which you can consider as ID
<zsombi> charles: so far I thought I could use teh QtOrganizerItem ID, but that one you don't see
<zsombi> charles: and that si not future proof enough - thinking of the new backend we wil have
<zsombi> s/si/is
<zsombi> charles: but Alarm service will not launch the app
<charles> zsombi, ?
<zsombi> charles: nik90: we have the UriHandler, Clock app could use that to intercept the call from i-dt
<zsombi> charles: so you can launch the app with upstart, right?
<charles> zsombi, yeah it'll be launched through calling url_dispatch
<charles> zsombi, that's why I'd prefer that datetime be fed a url rather than an ID, so that the same code will work for clock, and for calendar, and for reminders
 * nik90 reads the backlog
<charles> eg, the app-id plus the alarm id as a parameter to the url
<charles> I'm sure tedg has some ideas how a url to launch clock-app via url_dispatch should look
<zsombi> charles: uhm... I'm not sure we woudl need to specify any special URL...
<dobey> it should be calendar://<something> (the same thing evolution already uses)
<charles> dobey, not for alarms it wouldn't?
<dobey> charles: well you could make it alarm://<uuid> or whatever instead
<charles> you'd need some mechanism to differentiate from alarms to calendar to reminder
<zsombi> charles: what if there would be a separate tag specifying the app as well? you then build this URI and amen
<zsombi> :)
<nik90> zsombi: I think the url should be something like alarms://<app-id><alarm-id> and then that launches the necessary app as required
<dobey> charles: an event is an event. if you tap on the event it will go to the event in the calendar i presume, regardless of whether it has a reminder or not, no?
<nik90> although I am not sure how urldispatcher would know if it is clock app, calendar app or any other 3rd party app to open
<dobey> well evolution is kind of lame in that regard it seems
<tedg> No, we don't have a way to parse the URL
<charles> dobey, language is confusing here because the words are so overloaded :-)
<dobey> only goes to the calendar view, and not the event itself
<tedg> It needs to be in the protocol really.
<charles> dobey, if we're talking about a reminder that was created in the reminders app, tapping on it should launch that instead of the calendar app
<dobey> charles: i think if you want to treat (actual) alarms specially in this regard, then it should be alarm://foo, and events/dates/whatever should be calendar://foo to get to that event/date/whatever in the calendar app
<dobey> charles: i thought the reminders app was notes (aka evernote)?
<nik90> tedg: then how does one handle multiple apps handing alarms created by them? we dont want i-dt launching the clock app regardless of which app created that alarm
<tedg> Exactly, each target should probably have it's own protocol.
<charles> dobey, if a URL is missing, we'd probably want to assume the default is calendar-app, e.g. events imported from google
<tedg> nik90, One would be "clock:///" and one would be "myapp:///"
<dobey> charles: evernote (reminders-app) should probably be the https://evernote.com/whatever URL
<tedg> dobey, Depends on the app author, some of basically taken the "whatever" and put their own protocol on it to simplify the routing.
<dobey> charles: that's how i'd do it for meetup/trello/etc… if i could provide backends for the calendar, or events to the indicator somehow
<nik90> charles, zsombi: Then we assign one of the alarm tag url values as "app-id:///alarm-id"...this way i-dt can just pass that to the urldispatcher which would then open the correct app
<tedg> nik90, Then it would open the app, but not the item in the app.
<dobey> tedg: sure, but in general i think if it's an app that implements a native interface for a web service, it should handle the http(s) urls and parse them
<tedg> dobey, App author's choice :-)
<charles> dobey, that would be mzanetti's call
<dobey> so that when i click a link in irc, it opens the app instead of the browser, or if i have event and not the app, it opens the browser
<nik90> tedg: well we are also passing the alarm-id, which the app can then parse and take it to the correct page
<dobey> tedg: yes, some make bad choices
<tedg> nik90, You can't pass the alarm-id in an appid:/// URL
<charles> here, I just want to agree on the general structure so that it's something url_dispatch() can handle and that clock app et al can consume
<dobey> tedg: we should document this as the recommended way i think :)
<nik90> hmm
<charles> tedg, so alarm://${alarm-id} ?
<tedg> +1
<tedg> Wait, you need three slashes
<dobey> no you don't
<tedg> Depends on the format of the alarm ID.
<nik90> charles: but that won't allow 3rd party apps to handle their alarms (which was the issue we started with)
<tedg> You WANT three slashes.
<tedg> nik90, They'd use a different URL. "myapp:///$myid"
<dobey> you don't NEED any slashes
<charles> nik90, I think you're right
<tedg> dobey, Correct, but you really want 3 or zero here.
<charles> tedg, what would be a url-dispatch friendly way of letting 3rd party apps work here?
 * tedg is confused.
<dobey> tedg: i'm not sure why you're insisting on three.
<tedg> You want the app setting the alarm to provide it's own URL.
<tedg> For clock app, it can use alarm:///$(alarm id)
<tedg> For calendar, it can use "calendar:///$(event id)"
<charles> ted, how does the protocol get resolved to $app in the case of 3rd parties?
<tedg> For foo-app, it can use "foo:///$(foo id)"
<tedg> charles, Each app will have to register its protocol in its package.
<tedg> charles, That's done with a url-dispatcher hook.
<charles> ok
<dobey> it should be calendar://<calendar_id>/<event_id>
<dobey> i think
<tedg> dobey, I find it's easier to talk about that way. People don't think things are URLs without a few slashes for better or worse.
<tedg> dobey, App author's choice :-)
<dobey> tedg: the only reason file:// needs the third slash is because on sane file systems, / is the root of the path. we're not talking about filesystems here, so the third slash is not relevant/useful
<charles> tedg, partially. I think in the specific case of calendar://, dobey is talking about making it play nice with evolution as well
<tedg> dobey, The data after the second slash needs to conform with domain name naming requirements.
<dobey> charles: exactly, it should use the same thing we've been using for N years for this already :)
<tedg> dobey, For instance, QtURL won't let you use capital letters there.
<dobey> tedg: domain names can't start with a slash
<charles> dobey, +1
<charles> evolution uses things like "calendar:///?startdate=%s&enddate=%s"
<tedg> Sure, but from datetime's perspective it's all opaque.
<tedg> String from iCal entry passed to URL Dispatcher.
<dobey> i was trying to find exactly what evolution was already using, but my search-fu is failing me
<charles> cursory ag'ing looks like startdate, enddate, source-uid, comp-uid, and comp-rid are what evolution can handle as url parameters
<charles> tedg, ideally this will be opaque to datetime
<dobey> ah so evolution just does everything as a parameter to /?
<charles> tedg, but in the case of a missing url we'll want to fall back to calendar-app for reasons mentioned above, so datetime can't escape knowing calendar://
<dobey> i guess that's what we get with 17 year old software
<tedg> charles, Sure, makes sense, but I think we shouldn't admit it publicly :-)
<charles> dobey, that's how datetime launches evolution now, with "evolution \"calendar:///?startdate=%Y%m%dT%H%M%SZ\""
<charles> tedg, :-)
<dobey> charles: yeah. that is a bit nasty/annoying though
<charles> dobey, what's the better way?
<charles> it would be great to shed the "evolution \"" substring but afaik url dispatch isn't working on desktop yet
<dobey> charles: well, i mean, when i click on an event in the indicator, it just opens the evolution calendar to that start time. it doesn't show me the event (which is what i wanted to see)
<dobey> well, xdg should be able to handle calendar:// fine i think
<charles> oh, i see your point. Yes it would be better to use the id
<zsombi> tedg: how can I register an app to be able to handle uris dispatched? - just a side Q
<dobey> ah, but it doesn't
<dobey> but that's just the fault of whomever failed to register calendar:// as a uri scheme for xdg-open
<charles> evolution, presumably
<tedg> zsombi, https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/platform/guides/url-dispatcher-guide/
<zsombi> tedg: dobey: I need in one test to launch a test app with a special URI, which disables the StateSaver
<zsombi> tedg: ah, brilliant!!
<dobey> zsombi: an autopilot test?
<zsombi> dobey: an AP test, yes, which should launch a simple test app, created otf
<tedg> zsombi, Don't you want to restore the state and then sent the signal for a URI?
<tedg> zsombi, The URI response could be state specific
<dobey> zsombi: if it only has to work on >= vivid, maybe look at using ubuntu-app-test to launch such an app instead
<zsombi> tedg: well, the issue is with teh ContentHub - we agreed with kenvandine that he will launch the app with content-hub:///true, so when taht comes, that should disable the state restoration
<tedg> kenvandine, ? Did we drop the having a specific exec line?
<tedg> Seems like it shouldn't be a URL really.
<zsombi> tedg: dobey: here's the bug, and the MRs linked https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1429899
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1429899 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "StateSaver should not restore when app launched from content-hub" [High,In progress]
<kenvandine> tedg, not decided yet
<zsombi> tedg: there was no exec line, but kenvandine added this URI, we want to keep the UITK cleen from dependencies
<kenvandine> but the uri is just so the sdk can see it
<kenvandine> tedg, did you see i got the trust session to work?
<tedg> kenvandine, It seems like it'd be better to pass as a parameter than trying to parse a URL.
<tedg> kenvandine, I did not, where can I see it?
<zsombi> tedg: by parameter you mean argument?
<zsombi> +t
<tedg> Yes, foo-app --no-restore-state
<kenvandine> tedg, nothing you can see yet :0
<kenvandine> i had mentioned it to you on irc the other day
<zsombi> kenvandine: ^^ what do you think of that?
<tedg> You'll need to be able to implement the same thing on other toolkits. And passing I URL is silly.
<kenvandine> that's fine with me
<tedg> a
<tedg> kenvandine, Spring break :-)
<tedg> kenvandine, Super exciting though.
<zsombi> kenvandine: ok, let's do it so. We have components for apps to parse the Arguments, so disabling can also be done in the app
<zsombi> kenvandine: however I can also handle that in the StateSaver backend, so it'll be global disabled if that si specified
<tedg> zsombi, Seems like something we could do for app developers, no? Seems like a sane default.
<tedg> Ah, okay.
 * tedg was hasty
<zsombi> :)
<kenvandine> zsombi, so just change it to --no-restore-state ?
<zsombi> kenvandine: yep, just commenting on the bug
<kenvandine> zsombi, so i'm still just going to be passing that arg as an uri to ubuntu-app-launch, but later when/if we change to have a separate exec line we'll do it there
<kenvandine> i think we'll only have separate exec lines for imports
<kenvandine> so this way we can still pass it
<kenvandine> and you want to get the arg change when we focus the app if it was already running
<tedg> kenvandine, What about exporters that don't have applications?
<tedg> i.e. my package of scope, importer, exporter
<tedg> Remember, applications are dead :-)
<kenvandine> they don't need a separate exec line
<tedg> Where do I put any exec line?
<kenvandine> they'll just get the signal and arg passed
<tedg> i.e. I don't have a desktop file.
<kenvandine> true
<kenvandine> we'll need to figure that out :)
<kenvandine> but hopefully we'll still be using UAL for that, so that'll be your problem
<kenvandine> :)
<charles> heh
<kenvandine> i only need to figure out the exec line for imports
<kenvandine> tedg, so scopes will already be running anyway, so we just need to make it focus
<kenvandine> and since they are running they'll get the signal
<tedg> kenvandine, but in both cases you could start from a running app. For example in messaging attaching a picture, or gallery exporting a picture. You need to overlay in both directions, so you can't use UAL.
<tedg> kenvandine, Scopes are almost never running.
<kenvandine> they will be when they get focused :)
<tedg> kenvandine, Default idle timeout is 10 seconds.
<tedg> No, they get refreshed and killed.
<kenvandine> so we can't use UAL to start the scope?
<kenvandine> so you're saying the scope will provide a real app too right?
<kenvandine> that doesn't die after refreshing
<tedg> No, you can pass a URL, scope://scopeid
<tedg> kenvandine, No, why would it?
<kenvandine> to handle the content request
<tedg> I'm specifically thinking of pinboard.in. I'd have a scope that shows my book marks. And then I need a way to pull and push them via content hub.
<tedg> I don't need an app that lists them.
<tedg> The scope does that.
<kenvandine> so saving one and getting one
<kenvandine> but you would need to pick one right?
<kenvandine> it would need to keep running until the user picks one?
<tedg> Sure, so those would be QML "apps" but they'd not have an app icon. Only brought up when someone asks for a URL.
<tedg> Yes, by content hub in the trusted session.
<kenvandine> yeah, so they'll have a desktop file :)
<kenvandine> just hidden
<tedg> We don't hide desktop files
<kenvandine> why not?
<kenvandine> and yes we do...
<tedg> Because it's broken by design.
<kenvandine> signon-ui does
<tedg> It's not using UAL.
<kenvandine> or at least it use to
<kenvandine> true
<kenvandine> but it won't show up as an app in the dash
<kenvandine> apps scope
<tedg> Something needs to be an app or not. Apps being "hidden" means they end up in a grey area of bad design.
<kenvandine> well a way to figure out the exec line
<kenvandine> we need some way for apps to define APP_EXEC
<kenvandine> why not use the same format we use elsewhere
<tedg> I don't care what the format is, I care that it doesn't have a desktop hook.
<tedg> I'm happy for the file format to be a desktop file.
<kenvandine> sure
<kenvandine> as long as UAL can handle the smarts for me :)
<kenvandine> we don't want everyone to have to write code for figuring that out
<tedg> No, but it'll probably be your untrusted helper exec helper, not UAL specifically.
<tedg> It's content-hub specific
<kenvandine> we are only going to be using the trusted session for imports
<kenvandine> but i guess i could have my own helper for the others too
<kenvandine> the "open with" and "share with" implies you probably want to stay in the other app when complete
<kenvandine> open a document, then read it instead of switching back
<kenvandine> so not tied together
<kenvandine> and those should be the full versions of the apps, not a custom UI for handling it
<tedg> It seems to me that the exporter should decide if it's the full app or not. Not you :-)
<kenvandine> sure
<tedg> They could be optimized for the task.
<kenvandine> they could already do that though
<kenvandine> create a separate app in the click package
<kenvandine> that does it
<kenvandine> it'll be the one that gets registered
<tedg> So in that case they use the same Exec line. But having the choice is kinda critical.
<dobey> i guess we don't support actions in the .desktop files yet?
<kenvandine> that's what i had originally wanted
<kenvandine> but not sure that really helps with the concern tedg has
<dobey> well it would be much better than having multiple "apps" in a package
<kenvandine> indeed
<kenvandine> but if one of them is a scope and one is a qml app
<tedg> I do want to support actions, but I think those'll end up on the launcher. So you don't want "Import" on the launcher :-)
<kenvandine> the scope doesn't have a desktop file
<kenvandine> yeah
<dobey> scopes do have .desktop files
<tedg> They have ini files, but not desktop ones.
<dobey> no, they have .desktop files too
<dobey> they get generated though
<tedg> The important thing is that they don't have a desktop hook.
<tedg> Ah, yes. The OA hack.
<dobey> but scopes don't have any UI either
<kenvandine> tedg, aren't you just happy that i love UAL so much that i don't want to give it up?
<tedg> But I could have a scope that would have content hub exporter/importers that had UI.
<dobey> and having an app that only exists to export data to content-hub would be awful
<kenvandine> well, i want to rely on UAL to make it easier for me 4ever :)
<tedg> kenvandine, UAL is so good I'm not allowed to bring it within 500 feet of elementary schools.
<kenvandine> dobey, yeah... that's what i think
<kenvandine> tedg, lol
<kenvandine> tedg, we need to discuss this at a sprint so we can properly duke it out :)
<tedg> kenvandine, Heh, rumor has it we're going to do an API thing at the end of April.
<kenvandine> tedg, similar rumor for my team
<tedg> kenvandine, Oh, oh, maybe we can get a better location than London then!
<kenvandine> brazil?
<kenvandine> that's my vote :)
<tedg> Sure, works for me. !London is my request.
<kenvandine> so my trust session branch works except it doesn't kill the participant when it's done
<tedg> Though Brazil's policy of treating visitors as their citizens are treated when visiting their country doesn't work out for us Americans.
<kenvandine> since i use UAL to stop it, but i need to stop it by instanceId instead of app_id
<kenvandine> so i need to add tracking for the instanceId
<tedg> Ah, that's pretty close.
<kenvandine> i should get to that sometime this week
<tedg> std::map solved ;-)
<kenvandine> for the current sprint iteration, it's a spike for me
<kenvandine> so probably next one i'll polish it up and make it real :)
<kenvandine> tedg, i just want to keep this simple for app developers, the 90% case
<kenvandine> which i think is providing just one app that provides the handlers too
<tedg> kenvandine, Personally, I think that's harder until you get to a certain complexity of app.
<tedg> kenvandine, You have to have the context switching internally and handle the cases.
<kenvandine> i disagree
<tedg> kenvandine, Vs. having a single QML file for each case.
<kenvandine> it's really not that hard, we do it in a bunch of apps already
<kenvandine> it's not going to be a single QML file though
<kenvandine> usually
<tedg> I've read the docs three times and haven't figured it out :-)
<kenvandine> it's too easy for tedg
<tedg> Perhaps, could you update the docs to cover the register usage and memory management aspects?
<tedg> :-)
<kenvandine> huh
<kenvandine> you lost me already :)
<tedg> I haven't seen an app using content hub except those by QML experts.
<kenvandine> not true :)
<kenvandine> have you seen the doodle app?
<kenvandine> not saying he isn't a QML expert
<tedg> Nope, me searches.
<kenvandine> lots of apps have been starting to use it
<kenvandine> it provides a picker
<kenvandine> so you can go into say telegram, and click the image picker icon
<kenvandine> choose doodle
<kenvandine> draw something and it'll post it :)
<tedg> And you open it and it does nothing :-)
<tedg> Uhg, MMS still doesn't work when Wifi is connected :-(
<kenvandine> tedg, check g+
<tedg> kenvandine, I tried to reply, but Google... "Sorry, we are temporarily unable to post your comment. Please try again in a few minutes."
<kenvandine> haha
<kenvandine> anyway, that uses doodle as the picker with content-hub
<kenvandine> same app, just the UI gets tweaked a little in pick mode
<kenvandine> it would suck to have 2 versions that handle that, since all the functionality is the same, just slightly different UI
<tedg> Sure, and you wouldn't *have* to.
<tedg> I think you could do something like fall back to the desktop exec line if one wasn't specified.
<kenvandine> yeah, well i think that's how it'll usually be used
<kenvandine> but we could support other use cases
<kenvandine> i just want to optimize for the simplest case
<kenvandine> to keep it easy for apps to use, or as easy as possible
<tedg> Make easy things easy, but make everything possible.
<tedg> :-)
 * dobey wonders how people actually use online accounts to do anything in qml
<AskUbuntu_> Dynamic object creation im QML | http://askubuntu.com/q/597613
<kenvandine> jgdx, this libqofono branch looks interesting
<kenvandine> https://github.com/nemomobile/libqofono/pull/74
<kenvandine> jgdx, it makes me believe we should be able to hot swap SIMs?
<ahayzen> Hey, i'm trying to flash from vivid back to rtm, but when I run u-d-f i get "Cannot push /home/andy/.cache/ubuntuimages/gpg/image-signing.tar.xz.asc to device: free space on /cache/recovery is 542M" how can I make more space?
<ahayzen> ...i cleared /cache from recovery all seems good now ignore me :)
<cwayne> erm, how come i dont have a syslog in latest vivid-proposed?
<OerHeks> This guy found no bugs in ubuntu-phone on nexus https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/ubuntu-touch-privacy-default-alexander-hanff
<AskUbuntu_> UbuntuListView ListItem.Expandable example? | http://askubuntu.com/q/597672
<randy1> mariogrip, I ran into issues trying to rebuild my kernel.
<mariogrip> randy1 any errors?
<randy1> upon running the check-config script (https://github.com/janimo/phablet-porting-scripts) (with the -w flag). everything is fine.
<randy1> but when I go to run make, or make oldconfig, the config file gets completely re-written
<randy1> i can't for the life of me figure out how to keep the changes.
<mariogrip> oh, what file are you editing?
<randy1> i tried running the script on arch/arm/configs/cyanogenmod_tuna_defconfig, which is the config I'd use to build android.
#ubuntu-touch 2015-03-17
<mariogrip> that's correct file. humm, i haven't run into this problem before, but yo can try to first edit the file, then run make showcommands bootimage and you can look at the output if you can find a sign to where it might edit/replace the files that you edited.
<randy1> make showcommands? no rule to make
<mariogrip> ? humm, i just tested it, and it works for me. i have used it many times,
<mariogrip> just checking, did you run . build/envsetup.sh, and lunch [your device]
<mariogrip> http://elinux.org/Android_Build_System#Build_tricks
<randy1> hm. yeah, i setup everything up right. but i guess something's wrong.
<randy1> gah. wrong directory.
<mariogrip> :P
<randy1> :) it's running now
<mariogrip> :D
<rsalveti> ogra_: system-settings depends on dbus-property-service, and if we depend on lxc-android-config, that will probably end up installing it on desktops
<rsalveti> which is not something we want
<randy1> make showcommands bootimage seems to just look for a prebuilt kernel, not build my kernel from source. still no-go applying check-config.
<mariogrip> randy1, then you need to tell it to build your kenel
<mariogrip> tip: BoardConfig.mk
<mariogrip> :P you getting closer to result
<lotuspsychje> eikon81g: i dont think it will run on ipad
<lotuspsychje> !devices | eikon81g
<ubot5> eikon81g: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<eikon81g> thanks lotuspsychje you tha man
<lotuspsychje> eikon81g: the XDA forums also have ports to other devices
<eikon81g> yea, I was looking at some of that now.. this has come quite a long way
<eikon81g> I have a nexus 7 as well
<eikon81g> the ipad is just activation locked..
<eikon81g> lol
<lotuspsychje> wich n7 do you have
<lotuspsychje> 2012 or 2013wifi
<eikon81g> eww good question I'd have to look it's wifi only It's prolly the 2012 version
<lotuspsychje> you can only install touch on the 2013 version
<lotuspsychje> i got it running fine
<eikon81g> bummer..
<eikon81g> real quick how do you identify which you have
<eikon81g> serial or?
<lotuspsychje> if it has wifi on it
<eikon81g> umm. OH OK yea, mine is wifi LOL I was like um..
 * eikon81g DOH!
<lotuspsychje> then you can install touch fine on it
<lotuspsychje> if you want me to help let me know
<eikon81g> coolio I may do that since my ipad 2 issue is at a stand still
<eikon81g> I WILL!! you are awesome man
<eikon81g> thanks :)
<lotuspsychje> eikon81g: check the wiki install in topic also
<lotuspsychje> it will show what you need to to before install
<lotuspsychje> do
<eikon81g> I have experience flashing android devices and rooting so I think I will be alright If i find the guide
<eikon81g> gotcha
<eikon81g> does it run pretty good?
<lotuspsychje> yes very smooth
<lotuspsychje> im running image devel=proposed
<lotuspsychje> fast n smooth
<eikon81g> gotcha I'll prolly copy you lol
<Gerowen> I just flashed my Nexus 7 to Ubuntu, and I've got one question primarily.  Why does the audio backend seem to crash randomy?  I recorded a video with the camera, but couldn't play it until I rebooted; kept getting an error regarding the backend.  Sometimes I cannot play any music, or my games will be silent, until I restart the device.  Suggestions?
<Gerowen> Should have clarified, I flashed it to Ubuntu Touch, devel channel.
<Gerowen> The "stable" channel doesn't have an image compatible with my device (flo).
<lotuspsychje> Gerowen: flash it to devel-proposed
<lotuspsychje> Gerowen: you will then receive all the updates
<lotuspsychje> Gerowen: so do the same thing you installed just with the image channel=devel-proposed now
<Gerowen> lotuspsychje: I know it's a working "development" release, but is it stable enough for normal, day to day use for taking photos and such?  Does it crash a lot or have any glaring problems?  I don't mind giving feedback on issues, but I also want my device to be usable.
<Gerowen> the devel-proposed channel is what that question is about ^^
<lotuspsychje> i run the same on nexus7 mate
<lotuspsychje> devel-proposed is currently best image for the n7
<Gerowen> lotuspsychje: K, will do then, thanks, :-)
<lotuspsychje> and runs smooth and fast
 * eikon81g is away: brb
<Gerowen> lotuspsychje: One more question, getting ready to flash it, but do I need to somehow purge the existing installation, or will the ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel=devel-proposed --bootstrap do that for me?
<lotuspsychje> no, just flash it over the previous one
<lotuspsychje> that will do the trick :p
<lotuspsychje> lets me know how it runs after install :p
<Gerowen> lotuspsychje: It's going now, we'll see how it goes, :-)
<Gerowen> Done with the downloading, rebooted to the spinning Ubuntu logo, so it should be ready to roll here shortly.
<lotuspsychje> :p
<Gerowen> lotuspsychje: Installed and working just fine, now to enter all 909308402348 of my passwords for things like Facebook, Ubuntu SSO, Google, Twitter, etc.
<lotuspsychje> Gerowen: good luck with it mate
<nhaines> At least with the account system it's simple.  :)
<Gerowen> Yeah that's true.  I appreciate the help getting it upgraded, I mean it was simple enough, but I didn't know that would fix my issues, so I appreciate you helping me out, :-)
<lotuspsychje> i also recently heared it here
<lotuspsychje> just sharing :p
<lotuspsychje> i was like on channel=devel from the start touch was released
<lotuspsychje> now devel-proposed running great
<dholbach> good morning
<nortoboru> good morning
<matv1> my mako failed to boot fully on mako this morning (latest devel proposed). It got stuck half way. After another boot it did load fully.
<matv1> Anyone else seeing that?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Submarine Day! :-D
<peat-psuwit> Which project on launchpad should I file a bug about Ubuntu's recovery?
<ogra_> peat-psuwit, the android package
<Gerowen> How can I get the browser to remember passwords?  When I try to share something to Facebook from a link in the browser, rather than use the Facebook application, which links in with the accounts settings on the device, it uses the browser itself which does not, and requires me to log in to Facebook every single time I share something.
<awe_> Hey Saviq, I just saw your comments on jibel's indicator-network bug.  Could you add details on what version of Ubuntu you're running on your laptop so we can correlate to a specific version of network-manager?
<awe_> there's a new version of NM in vivid...
<awe_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-network/+bug/1427205
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1427205 in indicator-network (Ubuntu) "indicator shows (dozens of) out of range access points" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ogra_> jhodapp, is something like recoding a stream live while playing it back on the feature list for media-hub or is that impossible to achieve ?
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, o/ 5 minutes for a query?
<jhodapp> ogra_, not impossible, but that's not on the roadmap yet
<jhodapp> ogra_, that's a PVR-like functionality
 * ogra_ would find it cool if he could just hit a record button in his internet radio app 
<ogra_> more like a cassette recorder, but yeah :)
<jgdx> kenvandine, I think hotswap requires work in ofono on our side
<jgdx> kenvandine, but it's good to see that jolla have been looking at libqofono in hotswap scenarios
<kenvandine> yeah, it made me hopeful :)
<Saviq> awe_, sure, I'm on latest vivid and indeed the NM switch made my network all kinds of unreliable (it's gotten better now, though)
<boud> Hi... I'm wondering why the ubuntu phone doesn't let me login with adb shell when the lock screen on the phone appears. That seems to be new behaviour? Also, if lightdm stops, I seem no longer to be able to use adb shell, which makes recovery a bit difficult.
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, sure
<popey> boud: it's intentional
<popey> boud: you can only adb shell in once the phone is unlocked
<popey> boud: alternatively, enable ssh and then ssh in any time :)
<boud> hm, but I also seem to be locked out of ssh when that happens, especially if the phone then reboots
<boud> popey: is there a way for me to disable that? I don't care how gross the hack is...
<popey> i don't know
<boud> would you by any chance know which component is repsonsible for the lock screen?
<jgdx> kenvandine, okay, [1] is ready for another go. UUID is now dynamic and defaults are sane. [1] https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/hotspots-binding/+merge/252296
<Elleo> boud: there's a file you can touch to allow you to access adb/ssh when the phone is locked
<kenvandine> jgdx, cool
<boud> Elleo: oh, that sounds useful -- which one?
<Elleo> boud: just trying to remember what it is :P
<boud> ah :-)
<Elleo> boud: it also gets done for you automatically if you flash with --developer-mode I think
<ogra_> boud, touch /userdata/.adb_onlock
<Elleo> ah, there we go :)
<ogra_> and reboot
<boud> thanks!
<ogra_> (and yes, the name of the file is a funny typo that mandel made when adding it :)
<Elleo> heh
<boud> I had to type that four times to get it right :-)
<tedg> pmcgowan, I can't get errors.u.c to give me a listing by channel anymore. Do you have a trick there?
<pmcgowan> tedg, I see a choice for channels
<davmor2> ogra_: .adb_onlock that doesn't look funny writable_image on the other hand is wrong
<tedg> pmcgowan, I see a choice, but it never fills out. And if I used old URLs they don't seem to come up with the data (just clears).
<tedg> pmcgowan, Can you paste me a URL for vivid-proposed?
<pmcgowan> tedg, https://errors.ubuntu.com/?channel_name=ubuntu-touch/vivid-proposed&device_name=mako&period=day
<tedg> pmcgowan, Cool, that works. Thanks. Not sure why it wasn't working before :-/
<pmcgowan> tedg, vg
<mpt> Oh dear, I’ve forgotten my passcode :-x
<boud> I must be doing something really wrong, because having /userdata/.adb_onlock doesn't make a difference, I still need to unlock the phone to login
<ogra_> boud, works fine here, adb shell just lets me in
<ogra_> (and it would break all automated testing if it wouldnt work, we use it there everywhere)
<boud> yes, I must have done something wronge here, but I haven't found it yet
<dobey> boud: reboot? if adb is already running on the phone, it might not pick up on the file having been created after. restarting adb should fix it
<Elleo> boud: try /data/.adb_onlock I seem to have it in both /userdata/ and /data/ not entirely sure why
<boud> ok
<ogra_> well, tchincally you shouldnt have /data
<ogra_> *technically
<boud> it seems to exist, though, so I'm trying that now
<Elleo> ogra_: shouldn't have the file there, or shouldn't have /data at all?
<ogra_> Elleo, /data should only exist in recovery ... on a runnin system it should be mounted as /userdata/android-data/
<boud> Now I have "error: protocol fault (no status)"
<Elleo> ogra_: well it exists on my phone when running normally and is a symlink to /android/data
<Elleo> ogra_: I've been doing OTA upgrades on this phone without a --wipe for a long time, so perhaps its a hang over from earlier images?
<Elleo> ogra_: although if boud sees it as well that'd seem to suggest its present on devel-proposed in general
<ogra_> yeah, i see it too
<ogra_> i might mis-remember
<Elleo> ah, okay
<rww> Howdy. I'm installing Ubuntu Touch on hammerhead, and ubuntu-device-flash can't find a system image for it on the default server. Is there some other server I should be pointing it at?
<rww> never mind, just found the right wikipage with the answer :)
<studio_> hi
<studio_> is there a kernel problem with the bq E4.5 and the OTG (USB 2.0)?
<AskUbuntu_> Ubuntu Phone carrier disappeared | http://askubuntu.com/q/598001
<studio_> can't confirm that on Ubuntu 14.10 r16! it's still working
<studio_> but what about usb-devices via otg on the e4.5? they are not working direct nor with an active usb-hub. also the usb-hub is not identified
<davmor2> studio_: adb only works while the phone is unlocked
<studio_> i do not talk about adb i talk about devices
<studio_> mouse, keyboard, usb-storrage etc.
<davmor2> studio_: no idea then I don't think there would be an issue other than mir/input using them
<studio_> they are not working on android or ubuntu-touch. therfor i thought it is "maybe" a problem with the kernel ...
<davmor2> probably just not supported in that mode then
<studio_> davmor2, what do you mean with "mode"?
<davmor2> studio_: as in it supports mtp/adb as an i/o mode but nothing else
<studio_> the E4.5 supports otg, as bq told on their pages, but here it is not working. wiki sayed otg is compatible to usb 2.0, but also not working. for that reason i thought the kernel is "not so good" ...
<studio_> i thought the bq E4.5 is "the ubuntu-touch" device in the moment. do i have to ask bq for that problem?
<dobey> studio_: OTG is not supported
<dobey> studio_: it is not supported by Ubuntu yet
<studio_> but otg is usb 2.0, isn't it?
<dobey> studio_: some things may or may not work if you get lucky
<dobey> it uses usb 2.0, i do not think it is part of the usb 2.0 specification
<studio_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USB_On-The-Go
<dobey> yes i know how to use a search engine thanks
<studio_> as wiki said, otg is usb 2.0
<dobey> no it doesn't say that
<dobey> it says OTG is a *supplement* to USB 2.0
<dobey> it requires 2.0, but 2.0 does not require OTG
<studio_> USB OTG devices are backward-compatible with USB 2.0
<dobey> i don't know what you're trying to say, but i've already answered you. OTG is not well supported by ubuntu yet. if you manage to get a keyboard or mouse working on it, then you are lucky.
<studio_> as i told, otg is also not working in the android version, and they are using the same kernel. that was, why i thought there is maybe a problem with the kernel ...
<dobey> it's not the exact same kernel
<dobey> it's close, but not exact
<studio_> on my device it is.
<dobey> if it doesn't work in android either though, and the specs for the phone say it does, then you need to ask bq i guess
<dobey> no it isn't. not unelss you horribly broke your device anyway
<dobey> it might be the same kernel release version, but they are not the exact same binary
<studio_> that is what i told before, may i have to ask bq for that problem ....
<dobey> *sigh*
<studio_> dobey, sorry for my mistake, i thought it is a known problem here on ubuntu-touch
<dobey> well it is known that ubuntu doesn't really support otg yet
<dobey> but we can't tell you why you'd have issues with otg on android
<studio_> but back to the flight mode an not working sim card. i tried 3 times flight mode and back, i justed typed my pin and it was working without problems on the 14.10 (r16)
<studio_> maybe this can help you ...
<davmor2> studio_: feel free to report a bug for that
<nhaines> I'm annoyed that with the upgrade to r17, my Camera and Weather app icons disappeared.  Reinstalling the apps only made them reappear until I rebooted.
<taiebot> Hey trying to get my syslog for  my bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ofono/+bug/1431026 but all the output is from Aug the 19th? file is 7.8MiB is that normal?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1431026 in ofono (Ubuntu) "regression cannot connect to 3g network on boot on vivid r129" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<studio_> davmor2, i do not have this bug, that bug came from AskUbuntu_ ...  http://askubuntu.com/q/598001
<dobey> nhaines: that's quite odd
<dobey> nhaines: they certainly haven't gone anywhere on my phone
<dobey> taiebot: aug 19, 1970? if the system clock is messed up, the times might be wrong. but you should be able to see the latest stuff. do you have wifi enabled/working?
<dobey> huh
<taiebot> dobey: no wifi was disabled before reboot
<dobey> taiebot: turn on wifi, so it can get the right time from the network, and reboot with it enabled, and see if you get better time/date info in syslog
<dobey> syslog should be rotated, so unless you're looking at an old file, the dates should be close to the current time on your phone
<dobey> studio_: you can't answer ask ubuntu questions in here. the person asking the question won't see it. that bot just notifies this channel of questions with the ubuntu-touch tag on them
<dobey> so that someone can possibly go there and answer it
<nhaines> dobey: it was reported on the mailing list too, but he said it went away when he reinstalled.  Unfortunately I have to run real quick but I could file a bug later...
<studio_> dobey, sorry, but i do not understand "https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/+source/ofono/+bug/1427439" i use in the moment 14.10 (r16) and i do not have this bug
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1427439 in urfkill (Ubuntu RTM) "Urfkill saved wrong WWAN state after enabling/disabling flight mode" [Critical,Confirmed]
<taiebot> dobey: the size of the file changes but the date never changes
<dobey> studio_: good for you :)
<nhaines> studio_: the current version is r17
<dobey> nhaines: version numbers are different across devices
<dobey> current bq image is 19 or 20 i think in stable
<studio_> i use that "old" version, because i just flashed my phone some minutes/hours ago back from android tu ubuntu-touch ...
<nhaines> dobey: ooh, that's not what I heard.  :)  I thought the stable channel was still synced.
<dobey> taiebot: not sure. date is current on /var/log/syslog on my mako
<nhaines> studio_: well, test and report bugs on the latest version available unless you're trying to bisect a bug symptom.
<dobey> nhaines: nope, image numbers are different across devices, and across channels (and yes, i really do not like that myself)
<nhaines> dobey: I know they begin to diverge.  I just thought it hadn't happened in the rtm promoted branch yet.
<nhaines> And yes, I think it's a lot better to keep them synced when possible.
<dobey> i think there should be no case where it is not possible :)
<nhaines> Maybe the releases should be dated.  :)
<dobey> whether on the promoted channel, or on a daily build channel
<dobey> eh, an incrementing integer is fine
<studio_> nhaines, i try to figure out what will be the "release" version from bq. bq told everybody it will be released on the 20.03.2015 ... is it 14.10 or 15.04?
<dobey> and using the date would still require that, as images get built multiple times a day :)
<dobey> studio_: it's "stable"
<dobey> 15.04 is not stable.
<dobey> and ignore the 14.10 and 15.04, they don't really have much meaning on the phone
<studio_> 15.04 was " for me" stable ... ;)
<dobey> 15.04 is not in the "stable" channel
<studio_> i know ...
<dobey> and it is very much not stable :)
<nhaines> If only because it's not finished and in active development still.  :)
<dobey> but hopefully will be on par with rtm soon, for stability
<dobey> nhaines: well, more because concentration has been more on the rtm builds than the vivid builds, so it managed to catch some bugs that shouldn't have happened
<dobey> the trusted session one is pretty annoying
<studio_> on the 15.04 it was possible to import contacts from the sim card ... that is a must have ...
<nhaines> dobey: well, also that.  But vivid doesn't even start up on the desktop either.  It's just the way these things work--big changes are afoot.
<dobey> studio_: then use 15.04
<dobey> if you must have it
<studio_> dobey, tomorrow i am on a exhibition, that is a small one, and i want to show them what is possible in the moment on a ubuntu-touch phone ...
<dobey> studio_: what is possible depends on what version and device you are on.
<studio_> i know, so is https://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed/krillin.en/ the latest?
<dobey> no
<dobey> just "ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed" for the channel is the latest
<studio_> but that is without the bq tools
<dobey> you mean the scopes and apps that are only on the bq phones right now?
<studio_> yes
<dobey> perhaps. but it is the latest builds. the channel you linked is not vivid i don't think
<studio_> it is 15.04
<studio_> but "without" core apps
<dobey> well i don't know what that channel is then. it seems to have an image built from today
<dobey> try it if you want, i guess
<studio_> the big problem is there is no email client in the core apps, also not terminal and not the filemanager
<dobey> install them from the store then if you need them
<dobey> terminal and file manager are part of the core apps. they are not part of the consumer release phone apps set though
<studio_> it is not in the core image!
<dobey> don't start this nonsense again
<studio_> what is the "default" email client evolution?
<dobey> there is no default mail client on the phone right now
<dobey> as you've been told MANY times
<studio_> ago
<adrian47> what about fixing audio, camera, and sim?  I have no idea how to get it :)
<studio_> adrian47, this is "nonsens" as dobey said. Try it out my yourself ... btw ac3 is not working
<dobey> studio_: no, adrian47 is porting to a new device and asks sensible questions; though that one was a bit random :)
<dobey> studio_: nonsense is you asking the same crap over and over again after you've been given the answer many times
<studio_> uch, i have to port a new device?
<dobey> no
<studio_> so, ac3 is not working on the E4.5
<dobey> ac3 audio?
<studio_> yes
<dobey> file a bug then
<studio_> i am not a beta tester ...
<adrian47> dobey, yes it wasn't good question :)
<dobey> studio_: you are complaining about a bug. file a bug. this irc channel is not a bug reporting system
<dobey> or talk to bq support
<dobey> and let them file a bug
<studio_> dobey, do i have to report that better to bq? same as the otg error?
<studio_> ok
<dobey> as i told you, we have nothing to do with otg in android, and otg is not yet really supported in ubuntu
<studio_> forget otg, what about the USB-Port on the device? is it just for fun?
<dobey> studio_: it's for you to make sarcastic comments on irc and annoy developers
<studio_> dobey, my questions are not "sarcastic" ! I try to figure out a usefull way ....
<dobey> studio_: if you are going to continue asking the same things over and over again, and being rude about it, i will ping and ask for you to be banned again.
<dobey> you can use the usb port to charge the phone and transfer data to a PC, as you are already well aware of
<studio_> dobey, i know, i will be banned again ... but that is not i want, i am trying to learn ...
<dobey> if you don't want it, then don't be repetitive, demanding, and rude, and keep the rhetoric to yourself
<Fishscene> studio_: If you're trying to learn, Be constructive and use the information given to you. Don't assume everything changes overnight. It also helps to do research and provide feedback in the appropriate place (such as filing a bug) if something goes wrong. Using the systems in place wherever possible as it greatly helps in keeping track of issues.
<Fishscene> Also, if you're looking for generic information or status's of items, try running a Google search (many of us will be doing that anyway) and search through the first several pages of results. If you're still unsuccessful with various different ways of searching on Google, then try asking here. Maybe ask for a link to the topic your are looking for. That way, the webpage can take care of the tedious explanation and frees up the developers for 
<studio_> Fishscene, i try to help, i didn't thought that i am an official beta tester and need to make an official bug-report. Most informations about Ubuntu-Touch on the internet are outdatet, thay are from 2013!
<dobey> studio_: it has nothing to do with being a beta tester
<dobey> studio_: and you are not using an ubuntu edition of the phone either. you purchased the android phone and flashed ubuntu on it. you are by definition a "tester" in that sense
<studio_> dobey, no ? so why do not work most of the debian released software work on the ubuntu-touch?
<dobey> studio_: bugs happen. if you find one, you should report it as such. if you don't like bugs, then don't use software. they will happen regardless of how much QA and testing is done by others.
<dobey> k1l_: ^^ please? i'm tired of all of us explaining to studio_ over and over again the same things
<dobey> oh hi k1l :)
<studio_> dobey, why are for exp. libreoffice and kodi working on the raspberry bi but not on the ubuntu-touch?
<dobey> no i'm done
<k1l> *sigh*
<k1l> some people just dont want to play the nice way
<dobey> thanks k1l
<bala___> hi
<bala___> stuck at bulding environment
<bala___> is there one ready to help
<bala___> :-(
<bala___> make: *** No rule to make target '/media/bala/Newvolume1/phablet/out/target/product/condor/obj/STATIC_LIBRARIES/libmake_f2fs_intermediates/export_includes', needed by '/media/bala/Newvolume1/phablet/out/target/product/condor/obj/EXECUTABLES/recovery_intermediates/import_includes
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> Actually kinda good question from studio_ in a way, about libreoffice, I've seen libreoffice work on the nexus 4 but IDK how you'd get it to work, for an end-user, would libre office have to make a click package of libreoffice, if so are the ubuntu team going to work with projects like LibreOffice and Firefox to make click packages for them so that convergence would work well for the every day consumer?
<bala__> ?
<bala__> make: *** No rule to make target '/media/bala/Newvolume1/phablet/out/target/product/condor/obj/STATIC_LIBRARIES/libmake_f2fs_intermediates/export_includes', needed by '/media/bala/Newvolume1/phablet/out/target/product/condor/obj/EXECUTABLES/recovery_intermediates/import_includes'
<bala__> stuck at here
<bala__> :-(
<dobey> ChloeWolfieGirl_: it might have been a reasonable question if it a) hadn't already been asked a thousand times by him, and answered and b) wasn't comparing it to debian on a raspberry pi
<dobey> bala__: you don't need to repeat the question. if someone knows how to help you, they will. just be patient
<bala__> dobey: hmmm ;-)
<dobey> you'll also have a better chance of getting help with that during EU normal office hours i think
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> dobey yeah, I didn't understand the compairing to debian on the raspberry pi, perhaps because they're both arm? and yeah he seemed to ask alot of obvious questions and I've seen him before asking the same questions again and again...
<dobey> ChloeWolfieGirl_: all the details of how full convergence will work in the end have not been decided.
<dobey> so i don't know if they'll be click/snap packages or what when we get there
<dobey> anyway, i have to go :)
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> dobey oh, ok, will talk to you some other time :)
<k1l> well, does libreoffice have some sort of touch-optimized-GUI?
<k1l> because without it is plain stupid to demand that for a smartphone
<dobey> k1l: no, it doesn't
<Fishscene> Well, as long as you can zoom in and out easily, I'm sure I can find a way to finagle a last-second change to mission critical document while I sit at an airport with only my phone. :)
<Fishscene> I just don't know if you can zoom and and out on applications while in desktop-mode on a phone.
<k1l> Fishscene: yes of course. but for the 5 guys that can work and handle that you get 100000000000000 user going nuts on the internet because you dont ship a touch-friendly gui
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> k1l well theres always convergence even if they didn't have touch optimised gui, with that being said, I'd be shocked if they didn't have one or aren't making one, haven't they been trying to get libre office on android for years?
<Fishscene> So, so true. A touch-native interface would of course be preferable.
<k1l> ChloeWolfieGirl_: i gave up on that on android and just use the google apps which were quickoffice before
<nik90> k1l: the video shown by canonical was a proof of concept showing that the OS is capable of converging. it is up to the app devs to ensure that their apps work well on different devices.
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> k1l I used WPS, it'd be sweet to get a touch version of LibreOffice on Ubuntu Touch though, that would transform into the desktop version when plugged in,
<k1l> yep. i mean we all know that from websites. they have mobile ones and regular ones for desktop. seems the apps devs still need some time now to make it to convergence.
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> k1l another thing is that canonical are the only ones doing convergence in this way, I think ms are doing it kinda similarly but only from big tablets to desktop which I wouldn't imagine needing alot of effort comparitivly to ubuntu's convergence from phone to desktop, that combined with the fact that very limited people have ubuntu phones, we;ll be waiting quite a while to see something like this, expecially with a office suite
<k1l> ChloeWolfieGirl_: yes
<k1l> and if you think of how lon g it took the websites to do working mobile versions, i think we can wait a lot longer for that on the phone if no one from the community cares to take the first shot
<adrian47> oh, i see something bad in my dmesg: http://pastebin.com/pPaFSmTX
<adrian47> the part from 7.478698
#ubuntu-touch 2015-03-18
<aSheepie> Hi, is there a way of manually testing the url-dispatcher hook, pls?
<bala_> stuck at building environment is there any one to help
<bala_> make: *** No rule to make target '/media/bala/Newvolume1/phablet/out/target/product/condor/obj/STATIC_LIBRARIES/libmake_f2fs_intermediates/export_includes', needed by '/media/bala/Newvolume1/phablet/out/target/product/condor/obj/EXECUTABLES/recovery_intermediates/import_includes'
<bala_> ?
<dholbach> good morning
<boud> win 19
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Forgive Mom & Dad Day! :-D
<AskUbuntu_> Are there plans to provide Ubuntu on more (bq) smartphonses? | http://askubuntu.com/q/598203
<sturmflut-work> Can we have www.sansbullshitsans.com as the default font for the phone? Pretty please
<ogra_> sturmflut-work, lol
<E524> lol, but i  hope the team works on bullshit rather than such bullshit
<karni> rsalveti: against which project should we file the bug with audio recorder hanging? the one Victor e-mailed you about.
<yogesh_> hey
<yogesh_> any one there
<popey> yes.
<yogesh_> can i install apache server and opencv-python on my ubuntu touch phone
<yogesh_> i have 4 gb ram 2.3 ghz intel atom
<Riddell> go ahead
<yogesh_> have you tried it ?
<Elleo> yogesh_: apt-get install --no-install-recommends cmake qt5-default:armhf qtdeclarative5-dev:armhf qtbase5-private-dev:armhf qtdeclarative5-private-dev:armhf qtpositioning5-dev:armhf make ninja-build python g++ g++-arm-linux-gnueabihf pkg-config pkg-config-arm-linux-gnueabihf libglib2.0-dev:armhf libnss3-dev:armhf libpci-dev:armhf libgcrypt-dev:armhf libdbus-1-dev:armhf libudev-dev:armhf libpulse-dev:armhf libasound2-dev:armhf libx11-dev:armhf libc
<Elleo> oops
<Elleo> yogesh_: https://twitter.com/rpadovani93/status/564494234674548737
<Elleo> yogesh_: to do so you need to set your phone in to writable mode (which means OTA upgrades won't necessarily work correctly)
<Elleo> yogesh_: but after doing that you can apt-get install any package in the normal Ubuntu archives (although anything involving X11 won't work)
<popey> not any package in the archive if you're on rtm
<popey> because your sources.list will point to the rtm archive which is smaller
<Elleo> ah yeah, you'd need to be on the devel-proposed channel ideally
<Elleo> which gives you access to the vivid archives
<popey> ya
<yogesh_> can i use ftty too....?
<rsalveti> karni: pulseaudio is fine
<karni> rsalveti: ok :)
<jgdx> cyphermox, ping
<lska> Hello
<lska> Why apt-get isnt working on ubuntu touch?
<popey> lska: because the image is by default read-only
<kenvandine> Elleo,  my fix for bug 1429687 is ready for review
<ubot5> bug 1429687 in content-hub "Cannot import two files with the same name to ContentStore.App" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1429687
<kenvandine> Elleo, to test it, grab my hub-importer example and import a photo from gallery
<kenvandine> and look in ~/.cache/hub-importer.ken-vandine/HubIncoming/1 for the filename
<kenvandine> then create a dir for 2
<kenvandine> and touch a file in that dir with the same filename
<kenvandine> then try to do another import of the same photo
<kenvandine> you should see the state in hub-importer as aborted
<kenvandine> i guess i should note this in the MP :)
<AskUbuntu_> Ubuntu touch HTML 5 how to create complex headers? | http://askubuntu.com/q/598309
<M8> hello
<M8> mi names m8
<Guest67047> im in school doing thos lol
<Guest67047> im hiding from teacher
<Guest67047> tee-hee
<Guest67047> hello
<Guest67047> boo-b000bs
<k1l_> Guest67047: i think you look for ##chat
<Guest67047> join ##chat
<Guest67047> it wont let me send
<Guest67047> hey
<dobey> uhm
<Elleo> kenvandine: okay, will take a look
<kenvandine> Elleo, thx
<Elleo> kenvandine: what's the expected behaviour when importing multiple items, where one already exists but the others don't? Currently it doesn't abort under those conditions but only delivers the photo that didn't exist; is that the intended behaviour?
<k1l_> oh oh http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=BQ-Ubuntu-Phone-Bad-Kernel&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Phoronix+%28Phoronix%29
<kenvandine> Elleo, ugh... good catch
<kenvandine> maybe we should abort on that too?
<kenvandine> Elleo, i really want to add an error api
<Elleo> kenvandine: I think aborting makes most sense, since they're not getting what they expect
<kenvandine> so we can do something like deliver the ones that worked but set the error state to Partial
<kenvandine> or something
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> i can fix that quicklyu
<Elleo> kenvandine: okay, cool
<kenvandine> any other feedback?
<Elleo> kenvandine: well the other option would be that we could rename the new file to <file>.1.extension or similar like download manager does
<Elleo> kenvandine: that avoids the need to abort at all
<Elleo> (where 1 increments as much as needed to find a spare space)
<kenvandine> Elleo, i'll leave that for future improvement
<kenvandine> and file a bug to track it
<Elleo> okay
<Anon18372> Hello! Does anybody have an idea how much longer Nexus 7 2013 will be officially supported? I'm intending to buy one (alongside the bq phone) but don't want to do if it will be unsupported soon. This will be purchased exclusively for use with Ubuntu Touch.
<ogra_> Anon18372, hard to predict ... but i'd say it will still be around for a while
<Anon18372> ogra_: Thanks :) Now to keep an eye out for a good buy since the prices have surged again!
<Anon18372> And the N10 is not any cheaper (understandably)
<ogra_> the N10 is like an unloved stepchild in ubuntu
<ogra_> if we drop support for a tablet i suspect this will be first ...
<Anon18372> ogra_: Really? I'm surpised :) I thought N10 would be preferred given it sits further away from the phone (size and specs)
<Anon18372> ogra_: N7 is kind of no mans land, I assumed, though none-the-less I'd be happy with it :)
<ogra_> we used to need it to validate the sidestage stuff ... but at some point the N7 got the same sidestage support
<ogra_> N10 has a multitude of other issues that the N7 doesnt have (bluetooth not working etc)
<Anon18372> ogra_: Ah, okay... Is N7 at a consumer-level stage?
<ogra_> well, closer to it than N10 for sure
<Anon18372> I assumed (perhaps incorrectly!) now that Touch is going to be avilable on a customer handset that touch must be in good shape
<ogra_> the actual focus of everyone is on the phones, so tablets dont get the attention they should atm
<ogra_> once there will be a tablet with preinstalled ubuntu on the market that will surely change though
<Anon18372> But the underlying OS is the same, right? So hopefully tablets benefit from that development
<ogra_> they have minor UI differences
<ogra_> (like the sidestage)
<Anon18372> Ah, okay
<Anon18372> I need to do more reading around sidestage. The whole phone app and tablet app thing got me, because I thought the apps were the same on both platforms but clearly not
<Anon18372> (as I say, I need to read more on the subject!)
<ogra_> they are the same
<ogra_> but presented in different ways
<Anon18372> Okay... I see!
<dobey> Anon18372: also, due to the way most of these devices work, support for stuff on one may be vastly different from another similar device. we don't have control over most of the drivers, and some things work differently on different devices.
<Anon18372> dobey: Understood
<Anon18372> I wonder how much the demand for N7 results from Ubuntu users - Given that it's 'the' reference device. Given it's age I can imagine Android users would be happier with alternative devices especially now the price is rising again.
<Anon18372> It would be interesting to see the OS usage stats :)
<aquarius> hey, touch dudes. I think that the thing which automatically controls the screen brightness on my Bq phone is working in reverse -- when I go into a darker area, the screen gets darker.
<aquarius> how can I verify this? :)
<mcphail> aquarius: surely that's the right way?
<popey> yeah
<ogra_> yeah, get new glasses :)
<popey> i wouldn't want my eyes poked out when in a dark room
 * aquarius laughs
<mcphail> aquarius: in bright environments, your pupils constrict and you need a brighter screen to compensate for the reduced aperture
<k1l_> you dont need more brightness when its darker.
<ogra_> aquarius, you are seeing it the wrong way round ... if you go out into the bright sun it gets brighter so you can still read ;)
<aquarius> however, when I'm in a dark room, it's *too* dark; I can barely read the writing.
<ogra_> thats just the age :)
 * didrocks bets the room is dark for aquarius due to ETOOMANYBEERS
<ogra_> (turn off auto brightness is the workaround i guess)
<didrocks> hence the screen getting darker as well :)
 * didrocks runs…
<aquarius> oi!
<aquarius> not even I am intoxicated at ten past five in the afternoon. :)
<ogra_> i personally find it to bright when i read in bed
<ogra_> (and dont ask my GF)
<aquarius> heh. OK, have turned off autobrightness. That'll do, I suppose
<dobey> hrmm
 * didrocks likes the "relative darkness" option in android 5
<mcphail> i presume a widget to adjust autobrightness would be in order?
<dobey> cyanogenmod ships with the stock android contacts/calendar apps which require a google account, right?
<ogra_> mcphail, well, it might be nice if it just defaulted to the manual brightness setting as lowest or some such
<ogra_> so you can re-use the UI
<mcphail> ogra_: probably. I'm guessing as I don't have my phone yet and fell quite jealous of aquarius, despite his poor eyesight...
<k1l_> btw: i see cm12 now got a "livedisplay" brightness setting that works like redshift/flux on the desktop. i like that
<mcphail> k1l_: i've never tried those. Do they make a difference?
 * mcphail updated his desktop to Vivid last night and is now seeing everything in shades of purple
<k1l_> yes, you need to activate that in the settings first. then it makes the screen a bit more red-ish i the night.
<abeato> om26er, probably it is better here, do not annoy the trainguards ;)
<abeato> om26er, I see that you are using the second slot for your SIM
<abeato> so I think it can be an instance of bug #1427439
<ubot5> bug 1427439 in urfkill (Ubuntu RTM) "Urfkill saved wrong WWAN state after enabling/disabling flight mode" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1427439
<om26er> abeato, yes, put the SIM there yesterday to verify a fix while silo testing
<abeato> which is precisely what gets fixed by the ofono silo
<om26er> abeato, didn't it land yesterday ?
<abeato> om26er, the problem is that we cannot really confirm without syslog :(
<abeato> om26er, no, not yet
<abeato> if it is the bug, you would be able to reproduce it just rebooting and trying again to set FM
<om26er> let me reboot  then
<om26er> abeato, yes, still does not work
<om26er> so I guess its the same bug you suggested
<abeato> om26er, yep, I think so
<kenvandine> Elleo, i've filed bug 1433708 to track the idea you had and i pushed a fix for multi-item transfers a while ago, just waiting for debs to test with.
<ubot5> bug 1433708 in content-hub "Attempt to rename a file if there is a filename conflict" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1433708
<Elleo> kenvandine: okay, cool
<awe_> abeato, what's the buttons sequence for krillin recovery?
<aquarius> Elleo, heya -- brief question (I have a meeting in 20 minutes), but I wanted to get a quick summary from you about how the word suggestions stuff works and your thoughts on making it suggest alternatives based on letter proximity, if you have 5 mins :)
<abeato> awe_, vol UP + power
<kenvandine> Elleo, ok, CI is done and i manually tested
<kenvandine> it aborts on a single failure in a multi
<Elleo> kenvandine: cool, will give that a quick test
<kenvandine> thx
<atgnag> Should I be able to flash Ubuntu Touch onto my SGH-T989?
<Elleo> kenvandine: iirc Qt has a method for providing temporary files, perhaps that'd be better than creating a random path manually?
<Elleo> kenvandine: e.g. http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qtemporarydir.html
<kenvandine> indeed... i started out looking to create something random inside the builddir
<kenvandine> but that was problematic too :)
<kenvandine> since i gave up on that, it probably would be better to do this
<kenvandine> ah, i could have used this even for something relative to the builddir
<kenvandine> i hadn't considered that :)
<SturmFlut> Apparently a phone number associated with BQ Spain tried to call me this afternoon. I didn't answer it an calling them back doesn't seem to work for some reason. Does anybody know what could be so important that they can't just send an e-mail?
<Elleo> kenvandine: yeah, I just get a bit nervous when people create temp files themselves; as I remember various exploits having happened as a result of people managing to figure out ways to predict temporary files and such (not likely here though)
<Anon18372> SturmFlut: No idea, did you order in the 1st flash sale?
<kenvandine> and it's under /tmp, so gets purged on reboot
<dobey> SturmFlut: you'd have to ask bq what was so important
<kenvandine> and just in the test suite
<kenvandine> Elleo, but i'll change that
<dobey> SturmFlut: so uh, e-mail them? :)
<Elleo> kenvandine: ah yeah, I hadn't spotted that was just part of the tests
<kenvandine> and they are empty files :)
<Elleo> kenvandine: in which case I'm less fussed :)
 * kenvandine doesn't like making Elleo fussed :)
<Elleo> heh
<kenvandine> i'd still prefer to use QTemporaryDir
<kenvandine> since it cleans up itself
<Elleo> yeah
<SturmFlut> dobey: I sent them an e-mail now. Just wanted to know if other people have been called too.
<kenvandine> Elleo, did you see my babble about the test suite yesterday
<Elleo> kenvandine: yeah, good job you caught that
<kenvandine> i wish we had caught it ages ago!
<kenvandine> gotta fix that soon
<kenvandine> something with the way this test harness works i think
<kenvandine> individual failures get missed because the child passes
<kenvandine> Elleo, pushed
<Elleo> kenvandine: cool
<dobey> mterry: why does the welcome wizard on vivid not have the location settings page? and why can i not skip the "learn how to ue a touchscreen" intro?
<mterry> dobey, not skipping intro is an intentional design decision
<mterry> dobey, wizard should have location settings page (on krillin anyway)
<kenvandine> dobey, the location settings is only in the wizard for HERE
<kenvandine> if you don't have that installed, it won't show it
<dobey> oh :-/
<dobey> the inability to skip intro is incredibly annoying when reflashing with wipe
<dobey> :(
<SturmFlut> dobey: You can tell ubuntu-device-flash to immediately enable developer mode and then automatically disable the intro afterwards
<SturmFlut> dobey: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing
<dobey> SturmFlut: yes i can enable dev mode and set the password that way, but that makes the wizard not come up at all
<SturmFlut> dobey: Ah, I got your requirement wrong
<bla_> hi all
<bla_> can you force ubuntu-device-flash  to install on a p990
<bla_> ?
<dobey> is ubuntu ported to that device?
<bla_> no
<bla_> but I hoped to install vanilla Nexus or something
<bla_> maybe some it will work
<bla_> some of it
<dobey> bla_: phones require porting to each specific device
<bla_> okok
<bla_> thanks
<dobey> bla_: if a port was already available, it could be put on a system-image server that ubuntu-device-flash could use
<bla_> ah ok
<bla_> there is a 'port in progress'
<bla_>  on the touch wiki
<bla_> but I think it was based on a demo version of TOuch
<bla_> dobey: thanks for the response though
<bla_> dobey: I think I ll just throw it away then...
<bla_> dobey: cheers!
<taiebot> mm Qt 5.4.1 seems much more buggy. Already 4th  forced reboot :'(. Mir seems to be the culprit.
<adrian47> ssh, uses adb in any way?
<brendand> adrian47, not that i know of
<adrian47> brendand, thanks
<brendand> adrian47, some context might help though - why did you want to know?
<adrian47> brendand, i have some problem. My UT port hangs, when connecting to it by ssh or adb
<adrian47> sometimes I can use ssh for few minutes, it is slow then, and works good until system hangs completely
<brendand> adrian47, you mean ssh or phablet-shell?
<adrian47> phablet-shell over ssh?  I didn't used it much before, and i'm not sure how to name it
<adrian47> sometimes on boot, before whole system will start (still in boot logo) i can use for few seconds adb, and it works fast
<adrian47> brendand, CPU usage is about 20%  (1GHz clocked CPU)
<adrian47> and, i'm not sure how can I debug it..
<adrian47> brendand, I'm going to sleep now, good night :)   If you will have some idea, i am leaving pc for night.
<AskUbuntu_> Ubuntu Touch/Phone sim card contacts import | http://askubuntu.com/q/598479
#ubuntu-touch 2015-03-19
<Elleo> kenvandine: approved that MR
<kenvandine> Elleo, thx
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> Mirv, can you let me know how I roll back to an older version of the image?
<dholbach> or anyone else?
<dholbach> ah no, Joey Chan just replied
<Mirv> dholbach: ok. one can flash. if you're on #141, you can just apt upgrade too now.
<dholbach> yep, Joey gave me the exact command line bits I needed to enter
<brogrammer> everytime I try "apt-get install openjdk" there comes an error message...
<brogrammer> W: Not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock E: Unable to write to /var/cache/apt E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<seb128> Cimi, hey, can you approve https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/overlay-scrollbar/blacklist-gnome-boxes/+merge/251566 ?
<aki237> I have a Moto G XT1033 running lollipop 5.0.2. I have followed all the instructions to flash ubuntu in my device given in the XDADevelopers page. but i doesnt boot and it just stops at a blank black screen....And Lollipop stock rom has 4 System images namely "system.imgsparsechunk0 and1,2,3"......What should I do?
<aki237>  I have a Moto G XT1033 running lollipop 5.0.2. I have followed all the instructions to flash ubuntu in my device given in the XDADevelopers page. but i doesnt boot and it just stops at a blank black screen....And Lollipop stock rom has 4 System images namely "system.imgsparsechunk0 and1,2,3"......What should I do?
<aki237>  I have a Moto G XT1033 running lollipop 5.0.2. I have followed all the instructions to flash ubuntu in my device given in the XDADevelopers page. but i doesnt boot and it just stops at a blank black screen....And Lollipop stock rom has 4 System images namely "system.imgsparsechunk0 and1,2,3"......What should I do?
<k1l> aki237: well, did you try to talk to the guy who did the ubuntu-touch port for that device?
<aki237> no
<Cimi> seb128, ok
<seb128> Cimi, too late but thanks
<Cimi> seb128, had wifi issues :/
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Chocolate Caramel Day! :-D
<jivin> hello
<jivin> One question
<jivin> Does App "MediaPlayer" on touch use Android MediaCodec?
<davmor2> jivin: no, gstreamer iirc, why?
<davmor2> jivin: might use the hardware acceleration drivers not sure on that though
<svij> can anyone tell me, where I can find the Tab-key on the keyboard? using the terminal without a tab is a bit annoying
<popey> tap the screen
<svij> popey: oh lol, thx
<simosx> I am trying to upload an app created with the webapp-generator. When submitting the app, I get the error "The uploaded package name (realmobilegr-jwe.simosx) does not use your namespace (None)".
<simosx> In my dev account details, the namespace is "simosx" (instead of Empty/None).
<ogra_> beuno, ^^^
<ogra_> could be the dash in the package name ... (not sure, just guessing)
<beuno> hm
<beuno> simosx, can you try something for me, before I go in to debug?
<beuno> go to your account page again
<popey> the dash is fine, i have an app with a dash
<beuno> and just hit "update my account"
<simosx> hmm, it appears that "simosx" in the dev settings was taken or something. Changed it to "simos" and appears OK (green).
<beuno> and try to upload again
<beuno> ah
<beuno> there we go
<ogra_> popey, ah, good to know
<beuno> ogra_, we fixed that!  :)
<popey> that sounds unlikely - two people with simosx?
<ogra_> beuno, i know it was fixed for version numbers ... never used a dash in package names though
<simosx> probably some issue. I changed back to "simosx" and it was now accepted. Will try to upload the app to see if it makes a difference.
<popey> yay
<popey> eek, need to recalibrate my graph! http://popey.mooo.com/mirror/clicks/graph_clicks.png
<simosx> now it worked. app was uploaded.
<beuno> ogra_, we fixed all the things
<ogra_> haha, k :)
<beuno> popey, it's trying to escape!
<popey> hah
<ogra_> why re-calibrate the graph ...
<ogra_> just limit the number of apps in the store to 1000 ... done
<ogra_> you guys always look for the complicated solution ...
<jgdx> anyone seeing a black screen when trying to unlock a mako running latest vivid?
<om26er> artmello, Hi!
<om26er> artmello, re: fix for 1425563 I still see some flicker when app goes fullscreen
<om26er> i do have the click installed
<artmello> om26er: Yes, there are still some flicking related with the header hiding. We will neither further investigation with sdk guys on that
<om26er> artmello, ok, just wanted to make sure it was known. Your fix does reduce the flickering
<artmello> om26er: sure, thx
<om26er> artmello, re: this https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/gallery-app/gallery-app-photo-editor/+merge/243243
<om26er> artmello, it says we are using photo editor from ui-toolkit-extras, I would expect code deletions to be much more than additions ?
<artmello> om26er: unfortunately, right now, we cannot make sure that the user will have the correct version of extras before he updates gallery (ie. from click store). If that happens the user will not be able to edit any photo. So basically we have a local version of the editor on gallery in case the extras is not updated/not present
<om26er> uh
<om26er> artmello, the CI spreadsheet does not mention the TestPlan to run, probably something to add to the sheet
<artmello> om26er: I will update the TestPlan
<om26er> artmello, with the fix for flickering, I am noticing some oddity when playing with albums
<om26er> artmello, some part of the album goes under the header
<artmello> om26er: ok, how do you reproduce the issue?
<om26er> artmello, create a new album, click on it
<om26er> artmello, http://i.imgur.com/SGDOvyD.png
<om26er> http://i.imgur.com/q1JA21x.png
<artmello> om26er: I am taking a look
<Anon287> Hello. I have a question about using non-Canonical system-image servers: Is the server used only for first time installation or do all OTA updates get downloaded through this server too?
<Anon287> I ask because I'm interested in getting an N7, I've come across an N7+LTE (Deb, rather than Flo) but that means I cannot use Canonical's system-image server, instead I have to use Vojtech Bocek's server here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<dobey> Anon287: the OTAs would come through it too
<Anon287> I'm concerned that if this user (unlikely as it may seem) took down the server I would no longer get updates for the N7.
<Anon287> Ah, okay... So if I want 'official' builds I need to get a non-LTE N7 (Flo).
<dobey> yes, if the server (or the images for that device) were taken down, you would no longer get updates for it from that server
<dobey> the canonical server has stopped providing images for certain devices before as well
<Anon287> Okay, great. Although a shame (because it seemed like a good price) I think I'll hold out and get a Flo. I'd rather grab Canonical's images.
<dobey> ie, groupe and maguro no longer have images avaialble
<Anon287> Sure, but I guess N7 is a safe bet for a while yet (and hopefully by that time an official tablet will be available)
<Anon287> I guess you cannot flash Flo onto Deb and just not get the cellular functionality? That'd be an okay compromise...
<Anon287> I guess not though.
<dobey> well the deb builds are probably not likely to stop building, unless flo goes away too
<dobey> the deb images follow the flo images
<dobey> i don't know if all the hardware on deb works the same as flo though
<Anon287> Sure but there is a total reliance on one guy for Deb builds, right?
<dobey> not really. more like reliance on some python scripts. as long as nothing breaks and the server bill is payed, i guess he doesn't actually have to do anything
<dobey> and he hangs out in here
<dobey> and he maintains the MultiROM app which many people use for dual booting android and ubuntu
<Anon287> Okay. thanks for the heads up. Now really confused whether to grab the Deb or wait for a Flo to come along :P Decisions! :)
<adrian47> E/HAL     ( 1717): dlopen failed: could not load library "libcamerapp.so" needed by "camera.vendor.msm7x30.so"; caused by cannot locate symbol "_ZN7android10VectorImpl19reservedVectorImpl1Ev" referenced by "libcamerapp.so"...
<adrian47> Someone have some idea about it?
<adrian47> P.S. Hello :)
<adrian47> 'about that'* (?)
<om26er> artmello, I'll move the silo to failed section and then once we have the fix and silo rebuilt I guess we will have a new card in trello.
<om26er> what you say ?
<artmello> om26er: ok, if it has a problem makes sense. I am still trying to find out what is wrong since that was tested
<barry> what's the last known good revision (before the latest one) in ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed?
<barry> i'm testing upgrades so i need a known good older revision to upgrade to the latest one
<dobey> barry: for mako?
<barry> dobey: krillin
<dobey> ah, no idea :)
<barry> while still_bricked: i -= 1
<Anon287> What device is Krillin?
<Isotop7> bq aquaris
<Anon287> oh okay :)
<Anon287> Thank you
<om26er> boiko, Hi!
<jgdx> awe_, cyphermox, would wpa_supplican! need something special to create a secure ap on mako? I can't seem to get it to work. Getting http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10627959/ — even when I blanket OK all wpa_supplicant interfaces in the dbus policy.
<awe_> jgdx, not sure... I can look into this, but let's discuss during tomorrow's system settings mtg
<jgdx> aaa right
<balloons> ping tedg. can you tell me if the url dispatcher still has temporary hardcoded urls in it? See the bottom of this page: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/platform/guides/url-dispatcher-guide/.
<cyphermox> jgdx: no, nothing special. but you also shouldn't create the AP using the supplicant directly, you should go through NM
<brendand> tedg, can you join #ubuntu-quality?
<jgdx> cyphermox, we're not touching wpa, except to set the driver on hybris devices.
<jgdx> cyphermox, but wpa is the one complaining when trying to connect to the AP, as well as lock up for some reason.
<cyphermox> it would help then if you explain what you mean by complaining and locking up... like debug logs
<jgdx> complaining is the one above ( http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10627959/ ) and locking up is [1] ad nauseam [1] http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10628171/
<jgdx> cyphermox, ^
<cyphermox> jgdx: sounds like driver issues
<kenvandine> Elleo, can you test silo 28 after it finishes building?
<jgdx> cyphermox, uh oh
<Elleo> kenvandine: sure
<rvr> popey: Hey, quick question. A friend of mine is testing my bq phone (don't ship here, asked him to receive the package and resend). He wonders why we don't ship a native email client, do you know why Dekko is not installed by default?
<popey> rvr: because it's not finished :)
<rvr> popey: Does it mean it is in the roadmap? :)
<popey> rvr: we're constantly re-evaluating apps that are in the image
<rvr> popey wins 10 points for "politically correct" answers ;)
<popey> haha
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, hey, I’m gonna need a packaging review for https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/bottom-edge/+merge/248019 (changes to debian/control are rather trivial but I’ll an ack for landing anyway)
<oSoMoN> would you have a moment to do that sometime today?
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, sure
<oSoMoN> thanks!
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, done
<kenvandine> that was easy :)
<ogra_> kenvandine, oSoMoN can you pretty please make sure to mention dependency changes in the commit message or changelog (whatever you use)
<oSoMoN> ogra_, sure, updating the commit message now
<ogra_> thx :)
<Elleo> kenvandine: tested that silo, all looks good to me
<peat-psuwit> What should happen if something calls AudioSystem::setParameters in libmedia? libmedia tries to talk with AudioFlinger, make it wait forever.
<kenvandine> Elleo, cool, can you mark it on the spreadsheet?  line 6
<kenvandine> line 66
<Elleo> kenvandine: ah, I don't seem to have edit access on the spreadsheet
<kenvandine> oh... ok
<kenvandine> what image did you test with?
<Elleo> #142
<Elleo> on mako
<kenvandine> Elleo, thx
<Elleo> no problem
<boiko> hi om26er
<om26er> boiko, hey
<om26er> boiko, in dialer-app dialing a key quickly 3 times only produces sound twice.
<boiko> om26er: there is a bug reported for it already, it is a problem in the tone generator
<boiko> om26er: let me find it
<peat-psuwit> rsalveti, do you remember my question about the voice flow?
<AskUbuntu_> Ubuntu Touch (of Aquaris E4.5 Ubuntu Edition) freezes when booting up | http://askubuntu.com/q/598797
<AskUbuntu_> How to import Contacts form Sim Card to Ubuntu Phone? | http://askubuntu.com/q/598801
<adrian47> How can I run shell script automatically when poweroff was pressed?
<adrian47> Or in another way before device powering off
<popey> bfiller: do we have an ETA on SIM contacts import? (see above askubuntu question)
<Isotop7> i dont know if this works on the ubuntu touch images but you could write a init script...
<dobey> popey: ah, i just answered it. afaik, rtm is only going to get critical/mfg bug fixes, but it's in vivid already. and hopefully vivid will become stable enough to update everyone to soon
<rsalveti> peat-psuwit: the one I replied, yep
<rsalveti> not sure if you asked me another one
<peat-psuwit> rsalveti, In Ubuntu, pulseaudio notify hardware to let voice flow to speaker. What's doing the same on Android? AudioFlinger?
<rsalveti> peat-psuwit: yeah
<peat-psuwit> rsalveti, Then, who notify AudioFlinger?
<rsalveti> peat-psuwit: don't remember exactly, would need to dive the codebase, but I think they have some sort of telephony manager
<rsalveti> that gets the notification that the call is active
<rsalveti> and then requests audioflinger to change the audio mode to call mode
<rsalveti> that ends up affecting the hal, similar to the way we do with pulseaudio
<kenvandine> renatu, bfiller: i proposed a branch for address-book-app that properly quits when the app is killed, so your destructors will get called
<peat-psuwit> rsalveti, How rild may involve in this process? On my device, I see that rild calls AudioFlinger (via libmedia). Don't know what it may do.
<rsalveti> peat-psuwit: there are 2 pieces for rild, the low level layer (daemon), and the java telephony stack that implements the rild protocol
<rsalveti> the java layer is the one doing that work
<peat-psuwit> rsalveti, No, I means daemon, because it also happens on my port of Ubuntu Touch too. It makes rild (daemon) somewhat hang because it's waiting to connect with AudioFlinger.
<rsalveti> peat-psuwit: oh, if that is indeed true, then it's a massive hack
<rsalveti> peat-psuwit: what do you get on logcat?
<rsalveti> as root, /system/bin/logcat
<rsalveti> peat-psuwit: at least even for the low level daemon, there are 2 pieces
<rsalveti> the low level library (closed source binary)
<rsalveti> and the open one, that loads the closed source binary
<peat-psuwit> rsalveti, I/ServiceManager( 1001): Waiting for service media.audio_flinger...
<peat-psuwit> W/AudioSystem( 1001): AudioFlinger not published, waiting...
<peat-psuwit> 1001 is pid of rild. They repeat a few times.
<rsalveti> peat-psuwit: do you have any source code for that piece specifically?
<rsalveti> rild shouldn't be talking with audioflinger at all
<rsalveti> but the problem is that people end up doing all sort of hacks on android
<cwayne> Tassadar, did you follow a guide to get your s-i server setup?
<cwayne> and/or do you have any notes?
<Tassadar> I did, but had to do bunch of extra things, and I do not have any notes
<peat-psuwit> rsalveti, I'm afraid not.
<Tassadar> I'm suing my fort too - http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~vbocek/+junk/system-image-server-tasemnice/revision/225 has support for pathing of rootfs tars (for hammerhead) and can sync version numbers with anoter s-i server
<Tassadar> *fork
<Tassadar> *using
<Tassadar> *patching
<rsalveti> peat-psuwit: otherwise we'd need to have mock service for audioflinger
<Tassadar> *another
<Tassadar> wow, I'm bad at typing
<peat-psuwit> rsalveti, It's Qualcom's qcril. Maybe Qualcom have released some of code around?
<rsalveti> for the interfaces used by rild
<rsalveti> peat-psuwit: could be, yeah
<peat-psuwit> rsalveti, I think it use setParameters, because I see that on the radio logcat on Android.
<cwayne> rsalveti, whats the best way to debug missing wifi on a new port?
<rsalveti> cwayne: first check if you have a wireless device
<rsalveti> cwayne: if not, then we need to check if the kernel failed to load the firmware and so on
<rsalveti> usually the output of ifconfig -a and dmesg already helps quite a bit
<cwayne> looks like no wireless device
<cwayne> so what am I checking for in dmesg?
<cwayne> rsalveti, if youre interested, dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10629349/
 * rsalveti checks
<rsalveti> cwayne: which device?
<cwayne> rsalveti, oneplus, using mariogrips build
<rsalveti> cwayne: not much indeed
<rsalveti> [    1.071421] wcnss_wlan probed in built-in mode
<rsalveti> that is probably the wifi driver you have
<rsalveti> now would need the kernel source to actually see why that didn't actually loaded anything
<cwayne> rsalveti, should be here: https://github.com/ubuntu-touch-oneplus-one
<rsalveti> hm, need a beer
<rsalveti> qcom_conn_init
<rsalveti> wonder if that also helps
<cwayne> what, beer? :P
<rsalveti> trying to remember the hacks we did with other qcom devices to have a working wireless
<rsalveti> always
<rsalveti> cwayne: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10629420/
<Anon2938> Hi. Can anybody point me at any efforts to port Ubuntu Touch to Nexus 9? I assumed there would be work on it but I've searched and cannot find anything...
<rsalveti> cwayne: see if you have /sys/devices/platform/wcnss_wlan, or something like that
<rsalveti> so, how it works on flo:
<cwayne> hm, dont have that
<rsalveti> cwayne: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10629436/
<rsalveti> cwayne: as part of the android init script for flo there is a service called wcnss_init
<rsalveti> and that service is just a script, that calls /system/bin/conn_init
<rsalveti> and echo 1 > /dev/wcnss_wlan
<rsalveti> then my other init_wlan.sh script makes it to load the firmware
<rsalveti> echo sta > /sys/module/wlan/parameters/fwpath
<rsalveti> you can get the android console by calling lxc-console -nandroid -t0
<rsalveti> then from there you can call conn_init (as that's a binary from android)
<rsalveti> https://github.com/ubuntu-touch-oneplus-one/qcom_conn_init
<rsalveti> it seems the maintainer was trying to get that to work somwhoe
<cwayne> 127|root@bacon:/ # conn_init
<cwayne> system/bin/sh: conn_init: not found
<rsalveti> full path makes any difference?
<rsalveti> maybe that binary wasn't installed by the build
<rsalveti> oh, he had that, but removed
<rsalveti> https://github.com/ubuntu-touch-oneplus-one/android_device_oneplus_bacon/commit/43c904a8c0f92f2e9055815ce7c2b1cd04ca5bb4
<rsalveti> but he actually included as a build requirement
<rsalveti>  /system/bin/wcnss_service needs to run as well
<Talustus> hello :)
<cwayne> yeah, seem to not be in the build
<rsalveti> cwayne: how maintains that port?
<rsalveti> I can easily help if I find the guy
<cwayne> he seems not online atm but mariogrip
<cwayne> hm, i cant seem to do the reverse tethering via ppp either :/
<cwayne> got a build running now at least :)
<rsalveti> cwayne: just ask him to ping me if he needs any help
<cwayne> yeah, ill try and find him
<cwayne> id love to get this port working well
<strahtw> Does anyone know if the Ubuntu SDK is running also on XUbuntu or LUbuntu?
<strahtw>  I know its not running on my actual OS (!#). But my machine isn't fast enough for actual Ubuntu
<dobey> strahtw: it should run on them just fine, yes
<strahtw> okay, thx ;) So will change OS on weekend and try to install.
<cwayne> mariogrip, hey!
<cwayne> mariogrip, got your port booted on my OPO, was just talking to rsalveti about what to do re: wifi
<Tassadar> would you want to add opo builds to my s-i server?
<cwayne> thatd be pretty excellent
<Tassadar> how do you build it now? How about adding it's device tree to https://code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com , like hammerhead is, I'm pretty sure it'd would be possible if you ponder the right people
<cwayne> Tassadar, youd have to ask mariogrip, my guess is its not quite ready yet
<Tassadar> only issue is my VPS is pretty tight on disk space, would have to buy a higher tier
<cwayne> Tassadar, i'd be happy to help pay, I've been using your s-i for my hammerhead for awhile
<Tassadar> it's fine for now, the payment is around christmas each year and it gets covered by multirom donations, mostly. Just saying that I'd happily add opo to my s-i server once it is ready if you want to
<Tassadar> heh, thank god the traffic on that VPS is unlimited, it has uploaded over 1TB over past 19 days
<cwayne> whoa
<Tassadar> http://tasemnice.eu/mrtg/46.28.111.65_eth0.html , doesn't show how much data it transfered but you can see the average upload (1TB is in ifconfig)
<cwayne> jeeze
<cwayne> aaaaaaaand now my OPO wont boot at all
<Letozaf_> Hi guys I have found a problem when trying to submit an application to the app store that has been created with https://developer.ubuntu.com/webapp-generator/
<Letozaf_> I get this error: "The package name planetubuntu-itorg-tfu cannot be more than 20 characters."
<Letozaf_> but the apps name when creating the webapp package was "Planet Ubuntu-it" is that too long ?
<mariogrip> cwayne, Hey
<cwayne> mariogrip, heya, was just trying to figure out how I could help get wifi working
<cwayne> though now I've got that fun thing where my opo won't boot even to fastboot or recovery
<bala> frameworks/base/include/android_runtime/AndroidRuntime.h:29:30: fatal error: nativehelper/jni.h: No such file or directory
<bala> compilation terminated.
<mariogrip> cwayne, you cannot boot into fastboot mode? :O
<mariogrip> cwayne, about wifi, some ideas?
<cwayne> mariogrip, i was gonna point you to rsalveti, he said he'd be able to help
<cwayne> rsalveti, ^ :)
<mariogrip> cwayne, what i have found out yet (i have been sick this week, so i haven't done much), but i switched to conn_init and found it missing .mdt files
<cwayne> mariogrip, so it wouldn't build?
<cwayne> mariogrip, hm, I can't get the image to build at all: ubuntu/platform-api/android/hybris/../..//include/ubuntu/application/instance.h:28:44: fatal error: mir_toolkit/mir_client_library.h: No such file or directory
<cwayne> compilation terminated.
<cwayne> \o/ finally got phone to boot at least
<mariogrip> it will build, but wcnss is missing wcnss.mdt
<mariogrip> wcnss.mdt is just a link file,
<cwayne> mariogrip, hm, I've got it from when I did a CM build of bacon
<mariogrip> yeah, i tried that, but it seems like the link does not direct it to the correct place, or that fstab is not mounting firmware correctly
<mariogrip> humm, /firmware seems to be empty
<cwayne> mariogrip, not sure if this is relevant:
<cwayne> <rsalveti> cwayne: as part of the android init script for flo there is a service called wcnss_init
<cwayne> * brendand (~brendand@5751f17e.skybroadband.com) has joined #ubuntu-touch
<cwayne> <rsalveti> and that service is just a script, that calls /system/bin/conn_init
<cwayne> <rsalveti> and echo 1 > /dev/wcnss_wlan
<cwayne> <rsalveti> then my other init_wlan.sh script makes it to load the firmware
<cwayne> <rsalveti> echo sta > /sys/module/wlan/parameters/fwpath
<cwayne> <rsalveti> you can get the android console by calling lxc-console -nandroid -t0
<mariogrip> https://github.com/ubuntu-touch-oneplus-one/android_device_oneplus_bacon/tree/v4.4/configs-ubuntu
<mariogrip> i made some scripts
<cwayne> ah hm, that looks pretty much the same
<cwayne> hmm
<cwayne> ondra, ^ any ideas?
<mariogrip> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10630412/
<mariogrip> this is better: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10630428/
<mariogrip> [   31.148635] pil_pronto fb21b000.qcom,pronto: wcnss: Failed to locate wcnss.mdt
<mariogrip> [   31.148720] wcnss_notifier_cb: sysmon_send_event error -19
<mariogrip> [   31.148767] wcnss_wlan fb000000.qcom,wcnss-wlan: Peripheral Loader failed on WCNSS.
<cwayne> mariogrip, and its not in /firmware/image?
<mariogrip> there is not any files or folders inside frimware
<mariogrip> firm*
<mariogrip> ah, i see fstab is trying to mount /dev/block/platform/msm_sdcc.1/by-name/modem
<mariogrip> but that does not exist
<mariogrip> wait, it does exist inside lxc
<mariogrip> but, firmware is not mounted in lxc
<cwayne> Tassadar, did you have any issues with wcnss on deb?
<cwayne> or are you just using the flo image basically
<Tassadar> I'm building it from source, and with nexus devices, google prepares packages with proprietary binaries that go to vendor/ in android tree and they contain, among other things, fw for that wcnss thing
<Tassadar> ask some ROM builders how do they do it with opo, might have to just extract them from a stock ROM
<mariogrip> opo i think make .mdt files in Android.mk, but for some reason it does not work, i just added the files manually
<Tassadar> it's kinda messy, because you can't really redistribute those files according to the license
<mariogrip> the .mdt files is just link files
<Tassadar> well they are obviously not supposed to be :)
<mariogrip> :O they are like that in android
<Tassadar> well they link somewhere
<Tassadar> *point
<mariogrip> point to a file in /firmware
<cwayne> hm, its not in the list of files that's pulled with extract-files.sh
<mariogrip> but /firmware is empty
<Tassadar> oh, then just mount /dev/block/platform/*somethingIdon'tRemember/by-name/modem to /firmware
<Tassadar> some of the fw files are on special partition, it is different for each device
<mariogrip> yeah, fstab does that
<Tassadar> then what's the problem, it's not /firmware on ubuntu or what?
<mariogrip> /dev/block/platform/msm_sdcc.1/by-name/modem        /firmware       vfat    ro,shortname=lower,uid=1000,gid=1026,dmask=227,fmask=337,context=u:object_r:firmware_file:s0        wait
<Tassadar> or it won't mount it?
<Tassadar> might have to remove the "context=..." mount flag, since ubuntu kernels don't have SELinux
<mariogrip> i will give that a try
<Tassadar> well is it mounted or not? and it would print out error in dmesg if that were the problem
<Tassadar> *should
<mariogrip> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10630428/   btw, i have to get to sleep, i have work tomorrow :P
<mariogrip> i cannot find any errors
<cwayne> FWIW on flo it's in /system/vendor/firmware/wcnss.mdt
<Tassadar> yeah, it doesn't have it on that partition, but it has different firmware files on there
<Tassadar> looks like it was mounted just fine
<mariogrip> but, why is it empty then?
<Tassadar> you could use lxc-console ...some parameters I don't remember... to get to that android container and check there
<cwayne> sudo lxc-console -nandroid -t0
<Tassadar> yeah, that
<mariogrip> yeah, but there is no /firmware there
<Tassadar> is it in ubuntu root?
<mariogrip> yeah
<mariogrip> but not in lxc
<Tassadar> what does mount say? is it mounted there?
<mariogrip> I have rebooted my phone back to android, i will try more tomorrow.
<Tassadar> finding what exactly loads the firmware could be useful too, if it is the kernel then it needs to be in /firmware, if it is via android's init, then you have to make it mounted to /firmware in that android container
<Tassadar> yeah, I'm going to bed too
<mariogrip>  it late here in norway :P
<Tassadar> it's midnight here
<mariogrip> yeah, i will try to find that out, but i do think it's the fstab file, because if i removes that, it doses not show up
<cwayne> I'll keep poking (although I still can't even get it to build :P)
 * rsalveti waves
<rsalveti> cwayne: current build is broken
<rsalveti> cwayne: we're fixing that, latest platform-api landing broke all the builds
<cwayne> rsalveti, ah, okay
<cwayne> i vaguely remembered that
<cwayne> rsalveti, so as for our wifi issue, if you wanna read scrollback, it's failing at pil_pronto fb21b000.qcom,pronto: wcnss: Failed to locate wcnss.mdt
<rsalveti> cwayne: right, just need to find out who provides that
<cwayne> yea
<rsalveti> cwayne: because there are usually 2 issues, one is that the path for the firmware directory is usually wrong, as that's pointing out for the android path
<rsalveti> and the other is actually making that file available in the ubuntu side
<cwayne> makes sense
<rsalveti> it's common for a few devices for us to change '/etc/firmware/foobar' into '/system/etc/firmware/foobar' in order to get it to work (in the kernel code)
<cwayne> i see
<rsalveti>  vendor/sony/rhine-common/proprietary/etc/firmware/wcnss.mdt
<rsalveti> cwayne: for one sony device using the same chipset
<rsalveti> system/etc/firmware/wcnss.mdt
<rsalveti> cwayne: can you check if you have something under /system/etc/firmware ?
<DonkeyHotei> anyone know what causes the power mgmt problems on hammerhead?
<cwayne> rsalveti, i've got some stuff, but not the wcnss
<rsalveti> cwayne: the device git repository should have something
<rsalveti> unless it's under vendor
<cwayne> although I do have system/etc/firmware/wlan/prima/WCNSS_CFG.dat
<rsalveti> right, that's one thing
<cwayne> rsalveti, https://github.com/ubuntu-touch-oneplus-one/android_device_oneplus_bacon/blob/v4.4/Android.mk starting at line 53 maybe
<rsalveti> cwayne: yeah, that would be /system/etc/firmware
<cwayne> hm, wonder why its not there then
<rsalveti> guess the files are just missing from this repo
<rsalveti> let me check the CM one
<rsalveti> oh, sorry
<rsalveti> yeah, it's under /firmware/image
<rsalveti> that is just a logic to add a syslink
<rsalveti> now what is this /firmware, probably a partition
<rsalveti> /dev/block/platform/msm_sdcc.1/by-name/modem /firmware vfat ro,shortname=lower,uid=1000,gid=1026,dmask=227,fmask=337,context=u:object_r:firmware_file:s0 wait
<rsalveti> yeah
<rsalveti> cwayne: try mounting that by hand
<rsalveti> in theory we have a logic inside our initrd that is responsible for mounting all the partitions from fstab
<rsalveti> but last time I check I think we had a bug in there
<cwayne> just sudo mount /dev/block/platform/msm_sdcc.1/by-name/modem ?
<rsalveti> but first try mounting that by hand and check if the files are there
<rsalveti> yeah, somewhere, like /tmp/foobar
<cwayne> mount: special device /dev/block/platform/msm_sdcc.1/by-name/modem does not exist
<cwayne> er wait should i be in the lxc
<rsalveti> cwayne: no need
<rsalveti> cwayne: the path is just different under udev
<rsalveti> cwayne: find /dev | grep by-name
<rsalveti> /dev/disk/by-partlabel
<rsalveti> should probably be under that dir
<rsalveti> like /dev/disk/by-partlabel/modem
<cwayne> yeap, there it is
<rsalveti> cwayne: is there a wcnss.mdt in there?
<cwayne> rsalveti, yeap
<rsalveti> let me clone the kernel
<rsalveti> cwayne: great
<cwayne> rsalveti, so is it an initrd bug? or is the fstab wrong
<rsalveti> checking now
<rsalveti> cwayne: can you give me the output of 'sudo cat /var/lib/lxc/android/rootfs/fstab*' ?
<cwayne> cat: /var/lib/lxc/android/rootfs/fstab*: No such file or directory
<rsalveti> oh, that explains
<rsalveti> cwayne: 'rootfs' here is the android initrd
<rsalveti> cwayne: so in order for this to work, we first need to produce an android initrd that includes the fstab
<rsalveti> with sudo lxc-console -nandroid -t0 you can also see the files that are mounted in android
<rsalveti> that would show you the initrd + rootfs (system)
<rsalveti> 408         # Mount all the Android partitions
<rsalveti> 409         mount_android_partitions "${rootmnt}/var/lib/lxc/android/rootfs/fstab*" ${rootmnt}/android
<rsalveti> from our initrd logic
<cwayne> ah
<cwayne> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10630805/
<rsalveti> right
<rsalveti> should be an easy fix
<rsalveti> now let me check if we also need to change the kernel
<rsalveti> git fetch taking forever :-(
<cwayne> boo
<cwayne> although yay for easy fix
<rsalveti> let me check the git repo
<cwayne> whatre the chances this'll fix a bunch of stuff or would it be just wlan probably
<rsalveti> cwayne: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10630818/
<rsalveti> bunch of stuff
<rsalveti> cwayne: if you want to build the image
<rsalveti> just manually apply that diff under ubuntu/platform-api
<cwayne> tryin to build now
<cwayne> seems to be goin
<rsalveti> cwayne: https://github.com/ubuntu-touch-oneplus-one/android_device_oneplus_bacon/blob/v4.4/device.mk
<rsalveti> cwayne:
<rsalveti> PRODUCT_COPY_FILES += \
<rsalveti> device/oneplus/bacon/configs-ubuntu/fstab.bacon:root/fstab.bacon \
<rsalveti> in theory it's trying to copy the fstab into the initrd
<rsalveti> but we can check the output of your build once you're done with it
<cwayne> is it possible to mount it manually on a running image and re-init wifi to see if it works?
<rsalveti> yup
<rsalveti> just mount it under /firmware
<cwayne> i did that
<cwayne> didnt seem to do anything though, didnt know if i needed to start some service or something
<rsalveti> cwayne: you said you're still missing /system/bin/conn_init, right?
<cwayne> yea
<rsalveti> cwayne: try echo 1 > /dev/wcnss_wlan
<rsalveti> it seems your image is not necessarily reflecting latest from github
#ubuntu-touch 2015-03-20
<cwayne> -bash: /dev/wcnss_wlan: Bad address
<cwayne> yeah, not surprised
<rsalveti> cwayne: anything in dmesg after that echo?
<cwayne> rsalveti, nope, but it failed with -bash: /dev/wcnss_wlan: Bad address
<rsalveti> seems you're indeed missing a few files in there
<rsalveti> like it's missing the latest commit from the device repo
<cwayne> ah, i wonder how old this image is
<cwayne> i tried his nightly but it didn't boot
<cwayne> alright i'll go get dinner and come back to this after.. rsalveti if you have a fix in mind ill be happy to build/test later tonight
<cwayne> i'm wicked excited about this, would love to at least have wifi + data working
<rsalveti> cwayne: oh, by old I mean just the android image
<cwayne> rsalveti, yeah
<cwayne> rootfs is like 2 days old
<cwayne> build failed
<cwayne> Target boot image: /home/cwayne/Projects/ports/oneplus/phablet/out/target/product/bacon/boot.img
<cwayne> usage: mkbootimg
<cwayne>        --kernel <filename>
<cwayne>        --ramdisk <filename>
<cwayne>        [ --second <2ndbootloader-filename> ]
<cwayne>        [ --cmdline <kernel-commandline> ]
<cwayne>        [ --board <boardname> ]
<cwayne>        [ --base <address> ]
<cwayne>        [ --pagesize <pagesize> ]
<cwayne>        -o|--output <filename>
<cwayne> device/oneplus/bacon/mkbootimg.mk:47: recipe for target '/home/cwayne/Projects/ports/oneplus/phablet/out/target/product/bacon/boot.img' failed
<cwayne> ah ok there we go
<cwayne> build success
<cwayne> rsalveti, what output did you want?
<rsalveti> hm, failed to generate the boot.img though
<rsalveti> probably wrong argument or missing one
<cwayne> i rebuilt, there was a github issue with mkbootimg, i copied his over and it seemed to work this time
<rsalveti> oh, cool
<rsalveti> so there should be a dir called root, or rootfs under out/target/product/bacon
<rsalveti> cwayne: just give me the list of files in there
<cwayne> cwayne@boomer:~/Projects/ports/oneplus/phablet/out/target/product/bacon/root$ lscharger        init                 init.usb.rc        sepolicy
<cwayne> data           init.bacon.rc        proc               sys
<cwayne> default.prop   init.environ.rc      property_contexts  system
<cwayne> dev            init.qcom-common.rc  res                ueventd.qcom.rc
<cwayne> file_contexts  init.rc              sbin               ueventd.rc
<cwayne> fstab.bacon    init.trace.rc        seapp_contexts
<cwayne> rsalveti, ^
<rsalveti> cwayne: cool, yeah, with fstab and stuff
<rsalveti> cwayne: now just fastboot flash boot out/target/product/bacon/boot.img
<rsalveti> might need to update the system image as well
<rsalveti> if you got conn_init
<rsalveti> check for that
<rsalveti> under out/target/product/bacon/system, look for conn_init
<cwayne> yeap
<rsalveti> https://forums.oneplus.net/threads/wip-ubuntu-touch-for-oneplus-one.266170/
<rsalveti> to flash everything
<cwayne> rsalveti, just flashed boot.img and its now booting
<rsalveti> right, that will help the fstab issue, but might still be missing the conn_init one (as I think that is under system instead)
<rsalveti> cwayne: give me your dmesg output after booting
<cwayne> yeah, good point
<cwayne> oops was just gonna go into recovery, let me boot back real quick
<cwayne> in case updating system.img breaks shit
<rsalveti> right
<rsalveti> just want to know if it was able to find the fstab
<cwayne> rsalveti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10630968/
<cwayne> now trying to update system.img
<rsalveti> cwayne: oh, sorry, yeah, needs a new system.img
<rsalveti> cwayne: the android initrd lives inside the system.img
<rsalveti> so dmesg didn't change much actually
<cwayne> ah right
<cwayne> here goes nothin
<Danny_D> howdy
<Danny_D> i want to mount the internal storage of aquaris but libmtp doesnt seem to recognize the device. what am i missing?
<cwayne> rsalveti, damnit, no boot
<rsalveti> cwayne: how did you update the system.img?
<cwayne> re-ran rootstock
<rsalveti> maybe the system.img is sparse, and you need to convert that first
<rsalveti> not sure if his script is doing that
<rsalveti> let me check
<rsalveti> it actually converts that
<rsalveti> cwayne: do you have a working recovery which you can use adb shell?
<cwayne> rsalveti, yea
<rsalveti> cwayne: run: ./build/tools/update-system-img.sh out/target/product/bacon/system.img
<rsalveti> cwayne: from recovery
<rsalveti> cwayne: under the android build system dir
<Danny_D> can anyone help me out please? im running libmtp 1.1.8 and my aquaris doesnt get recognized
<rsalveti> Danny_D: how are you trying to mount the mtp device?
<rsalveti> using it with nautilus or trying to manually mount it?
<rsalveti> also, output of tail -f /var/log/syslog when connecting the cable to your host machine should also help
<cwayne> ugh rsalveti now i cant get the phone to power on at all
<rsalveti> Danny_D: and another question, what are you using as host?
<cwayne> ah there we go
<rsalveti> cwayne: :D
<rsalveti> cwayne: any better?
<Danny_D> rsalveti: using the mtpfs command, libmtp reports device unknown, uses android flags o_0
<Danny_D> on gentoo
<Danny_D> Device 0 (VID=2a47 and PID=2008) is UNKNOWN.
<rsalveti> right
<rsalveti> that is probably why
<rsalveti> let me point you to one patch we used to get it recognized
<rsalveti> which reminds me we can already push the patch upstream, as the device is now public
<cwayne> rsalveti, not yet, this phone suuuuuuuucks sometimes
<rsalveti> cwayne: what is the issue?
<cwayne> sometimes it just straight up refuses to power on
<rsalveti> cwayne: weird
<Danny_D> so it wasnt pushed to libmtp yet? ok i already thought so even though i find it a little strange since people actually using it :)
<cwayne> rsalveti, yeah, and super obnoxious
<rsalveti> Danny_D: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10631100/
<rsalveti> let me take this opportunity to send that upstream
<DonkeyHotei> anyone know what causes the power mgmt problems on hammerhead?
<cwayne> rsalveti, yeah i cant get this thing to boot, probably a sign I need a break :)
<cwayne> will try and run that script after dinner
<rsalveti> cwayne: alright, the reason might be that your system.img is busted
<Danny_D> rsalveti: is there a way to do mount it and tell libmtp about the device specific options without recompiling?
<rsalveti> Danny_D: not that I know
<cwayne> rsalveti, i doubt it, I dont even get it to power on at all
<rsalveti> weird, put it to charge for a bit, make it relax a bit more
<cwayne> yeah
<cwayne> its weird, its happened a few times now
<cwayne> and i just got it back from an RMA today :/
<cwayne> oh well
<cwayne-afk> will check back in later
<DonkeyHotei> rsalveti: is the cause known of the power mgmt problems on hammerhead?
<rsalveti> cwayne-afk: oh, ok
<rsalveti> DonkeyHotei: which power mgmt issues?
<DonkeyHotei> well, most reports are that battery life on ubuntu is much wor
<DonkeyHotei> well, most reports are that battery life on ubuntu is much wose than on android
<DonkeyHotei> for hammerhead
<DonkeyHotei> rsalveti: ^
<rsalveti> well, it depends on a lot of things, first need to check if the device is indeed deep suspending
<rsalveti> then check if something is behaving badly on that hardware
<rsalveti> as we improved/fixed most of the known issues we had
<DonkeyHotei> is there a definitive test for deep suspend?
<rsalveti> you can check that usually with syslog, but cking has a bunch of tools to investigate that
<rsalveti> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/PowerManagement/IdentifyingIssues
<rsalveti> Danny_D: ok, sent upstream
<DonkeyHotei> Suspends:
<DonkeyHotei>   3 suspends aborted (13.04%).
<DonkeyHotei>   20 suspends succeeded (86.96%).
<DonkeyHotei> rsalveti: ^
<randy1> I seem to have lost the ability to su within adb shell. How is that obtained? I've been trying, unsuccessfully, to boot ubuntu-touch.
<DonkeyHotei> is that while booted into android, or ubuntu?
<randy1> trying to boot into ubuntu on my device. the device partially boots, I can adb shell, but then can't get much done due to permission denied.
<randy1> i actually was able at one point run dmesg, but now I can't
<randy1> i wasn't sure what the output of my kernel should be, so i re-flashed a build of cyanogenmod to compare, then when reflashing ubuntu, i lost su.
<DonkeyHotei> which device?
<randy1> galaxy nexus
<DonkeyHotei> i'm not sure that port is maintained
<randy1> yeah, I'm trying to get it running as a little project of mine.
<randy1> since the device is not supported anymore, i tried to run through the porting guide.
<randy1> well, look at that. adb root works. :)
<DonkeyHotei> if you can get the touch ui to display, the screenlock passwd you set will be used for sudo
<randy1> the boot process never mounts the ubuntu container, so it just sits here with a blank screen.
<randy1> is there anyway to get more output from the kernel? I've tried adding debug to the kernel cmdline but that doesn't seem to do anything.
<DonkeyHotei> are you using an ubuntu kernel image?
<randy1> i originally built the kernel using the cyanogenmod tuna kernel source. i figured that was the culprit, so i used the pre-built maguro kernel and it gave the exact same output.
<randy1> i think i even tried building the ubuntu kernel but that also gave the same outcome.
<DonkeyHotei> certain options in kernel config must be enabled, per the porting guide
<cwayne-afk> rsalveti, still wont boot
<cwayne-afk> hooray
<rsalveti> cwayne-afk: try reflashing the system image that was published by the port owner
<rsalveti> just to see if you can get it to boot again
<cwayne-afk> rsalveti, i cant get it to fastboot or recovery
<cwayne-afk> it literally doesnt power on
<rsalveti> ouch
<rsalveti> maybe disconnecting battery?
<randy1> that's where i thought things went wrong. i tried enabling the kernel options, but every time I ran make, the .config file gets re-written
<rsalveti> we had that issue with mako before
<cwayne-afk> rsalveti, tamper-proof screws to be able to remove battery
<rsalveti> cwayne-afk: that sucks
<DonkeyHotei> i have a set of tamper-proof drivers
<cwayne-afk> holy shit i got it
<cwayne-afk> kinda
<cwayne> if you hold the power button while plugging and unplugging usb it turns out
<cwayne> that makes, literally zero sense.
<Danny_D> rsalveti: i got it to work, using libmtp 1.1.8 & thunar-volman with ur supplied patch
<rsalveti> Danny_D: great
<rsalveti> cwayne: :-)
<rsalveti> stable hardware
<cwayne> A++
<DonkeyHotei> randy1: are you sure you're actually flashing a full system image?
<cwayne> holy shit it booted
<cwayne> rsalveti, dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/10631404/
<rsalveti> cwayne: nice
<rsalveti> cwayne:
<rsalveti> [   15.517777] initrd: mounting /dev/disk/by-partlabel/modem as /root/android//firmware
<cwayne> rsalveti, yeah, I have a /firmware, but it appears to be empty
<rsalveti> so now /firmware should have everything
<rsalveti> hm
<rsalveti> cwayne: check /android/firmware
<cwayne> hm ls: cannot open directory .: Permission denied
<rsalveti>  /firmware should just be a syslink to /android/firmware
<Danny_D> yo
<cwayne> also empty
<Danny_D> where do ringtones need to be placed and messaging tones?
<rsalveti> cwayne: weird, paste me the output of mount
<cwayne> rsalveti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10631407/
<rsalveti> cwayne: yeah, it's not actually mounting it
<cwayne> yea
<cwayne> but i have /system/bin/conn_init
<rsalveti> cwayne: paste me the output of /var/lib/lxc/android/rootfs/fstab*
<cwayne> /var/lib/lxc/android/rootfs/fstab.bacon
<rsalveti> cwayne: sorry, cat
<cwayne> rsalveti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10631431/
<rsalveti> cwayne: run the following, as root:
<rsalveti> mkdir -p /android/firmware
<rsalveti> mount /dev/disk/by-partlabel/modem /android/firmware -t vfat -o ro,shortname=lower,uid=1000,gid=1026,dmask=227,fmask=337,context=u:object_r:firmware_file:s0
<rsalveti> I think the amount of options is probably what is causing the error
<rsalveti> cwayne: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10631455/
<cwayne> didnt seem to complain
<rsalveti> what it tries to execute in the initrd
<rsalveti> cwayne: did it mount it?
<cwayne> yep
<rsalveti> hm, that's super weird then
<cwayne> damnit, super weird is never easy fixes :)
<rsalveti> cwayne: maybe the link from udev might be causing this issue
<rsalveti> saw that before
<rsalveti>  /dev/block/platform/msm_sdcc.1/by-name/modem should be pointing out to a device
<rsalveti> cwayne: like /dev/mmcblk0p5
<rsalveti> in the end
<cwayne> i think its  /dev/mmcblk0p1
<cwayne> /dev/mmcblk0p1 on /android/firmware type vfat (ro,relatime,uid=1000,gid=1026,fmask=0337,dmask=0227,codepage=cp437,iocharset=iso8859-1,shortname=lower,errors=remount-ro)
<rsalveti> cwayne: right, can you replace the fstab lines by giving the mmcblk0 instead?
<rsalveti> like replacing /dev/block/platform/msm_sdcc.1/by-name/modem with /dev/mmcblk0p1
<rsalveti> and so on
<rsalveti> then rebuild the image, flash and reboot
<cwayne> how do i find out all of them?
<cwayne> i got that one just by running mount
<rsalveti> cwayne: ls -l /dev/disk/by-partlabel
<rsalveti> they are all links
<cwayne> ah right
<cwayne> rsalveti, do i just edit it in out/target/product/bacon/system/blah or is there somewhere else
<rsalveti> cwayne: no, need to edit the original file
<rsalveti> cwayne: probably under device/lge/bacon
<rsalveti> or similar
<cwayne> ah there we go
<rsalveti> let me find the gitrepo
<DonkeyHotei> rsalveti: wakelocks of interest are wlan_rx_wake, wlan_wd_wake, wlan_wake, and qpnp-vadc-ee189e00, in that order
<cwayne> device/oneplus/bacon/ubuntu-configs
<rsalveti> cwayne: yeah, guess that's the one
<rsalveti> cwayne: just rebuild and check under out/target/product/bacon/root/fstab
<rsalveti> if it got the new values, then you changed the right file
<rsalveti> DonkeyHotei: yeah, these are all kernel related
<rsalveti> usually we can't do much for that ones
<cwayne> wtf
<cwayne> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10631554/
<cwayne> oh goddamnit did i forget to run lunch
<cwayne> yep
<cwayne> ok there we go
<cwayne> rsalveti, so it looks right, just update the system.img?
<rsalveti> cwayne: yeah
<cwayne> rsalveti, no difference
<rsalveti> cwayne: as usual, dmesg and cat /var/lib/lxc/android/rootfs/fstab*
<rsalveti> cwayne: and output of mount
<cwayne> rsalveti, mount: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10631592/
<cwayne> rsalveti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10631596/ fstab
<rsalveti> wtf
<cwayne> dmesg
<cwayne> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10631601/
<cwayne> rsalveti, ?
<rsalveti> cwayne: run the following script: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10631610/
<rsalveti> cwayne: as root, with bash -x
<rsalveti> bash -x ./script.sh
<jivin> Which module will call function "media_codec_create_by_codec_name" of  hybris/media/media.c?
<rsalveti> jivin: gst-plugins-bad1.0
<rsalveti> the hybris plugin of that package
<rsalveti> jivin: https://github.com/jhodapp/gst-plugins-bad/blob/master/sys/androidmedia/gstamchybris.c#L235
<cwayne> rsalveti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10631639/
<jhodapp> jivin, why do you ask?
<jivin> Thanks.However, when I start application "MediaPlayer-app" to play a video, function "media_codec_create_by_codec_name" isn't called
<rsalveti> cwayne: crap, there is a bug in our code
<cwayne> in the initrd?
<rsalveti> cwayne: yeah
<rsalveti> just a sec
<jivin> jhodapp, I just want to figure out the full call procedures
<jhodapp> jivin, it has to be called
<rsalveti> cwayne: run the following: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10631651/
<rsalveti> cwayne: same thing, bash -x as root
<jivin> Whether some media player application doesn't use gst-hybris?
<jivin> For example, built-in application "Gallery"?
<jhodapp> jivin, it definitely does, the only thing that doesn't use the hardware decoder yet are videos in the web browser
<cwayne> rsalveti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10631655/
<jhodapp> jivin, it's called via: https://github.com/jhodapp/gst-plugins-bad/blob/master/sys/androidmedia/gstamcvideodechybris.c#L510
<rsalveti> cwayne: can you paste me your mount output now?
<jhodapp> jivin, which is called by gstreamer automatically for the decoder plugin interface: https://github.com/jhodapp/gst-plugins-bad/blob/master/sys/androidmedia/gstamcvideodechybris.c#L390
<cwayne> rsalveti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10631660/
<cwayne> looks better
<jivin> I hook function "media_codec_create_by_codec_name" and add debug codes. However, there is no expected log when i play a video via "gallery"?
<jhodapp> jivin, you're probably not compiling it correctly...you have to make sure to enable the hybris plugins, not the default gstamc only ones
<rsalveti> cwayne: right, will upload this small fix to the archive, if you try to build it tomorrow it should hopefully fix your issue
<rsalveti> but we still need to understand why the label is a problem
<rsalveti> might be the same issue we had with snappy
<rsalveti> had to call wait-for-root on every label
<cwayne> rsalveti, ! thanks
<rsalveti> seems kind of a race with udev
<cwayne> so just repo sync then rebuild once its in?
<rsalveti> cwayne: yup
<cwayne> rsalveti, cool, will you shoot me a mail when it's in?
<rsalveti> cwayne: sure
<cwayne> thanks
<cwayne> so i shouldn't expect it to work even though stuffs mounted now right?
<rsalveti> cwayne: well, you can still try now running that other scripts
<rsalveti> like conn_init and family
<cwayne> still get -bash: /dev/wcnss_wlan: Bad address when i try to echo 1 to it
<rsalveti> right, call conn_init first, under the android container
<cwayne> no change
<rsalveti> cwayne: anything new in dmesg?
<cwayne> not that i can see
<rsalveti> hm, that original aosp based repo has nothing as well
<rsalveti> let me check the CM one
 * cwayne needs to run for tonight
<cwayne> thanks for the help rsalveti
<cwayne> will pick it up again tomrrow am
<rsalveti> alright, later!
<DonkeyHotei> rsalveti: here is the wakelock list http://paste.ubuntu.com/10631710/
<jivin> another problem! gst-hybris plugin will call android::MediaCodecs indirectly, and then it will access OMX hardware, which means application will have access to hardware device. So the problem:Does application have permission to do this?
<rsalveti> cwayne: the one used by CM: https://github.com/CyanogenMod/android_device_oppo_msm8974-common/blob/cm-12.0/msm8974.mk#L162
<rsalveti> so yeah, they don't use conn_init it seems
<rsalveti> but wcnss_service instead
<rsalveti> with the blobs in place
<rsalveti> jivin: we have media-hub doing that hardware related work
<rsalveti> the app will only talk to media-hub
<jivin> is media-hub a service in android or ubuntu?
<rsalveti> ubuntu
<jivin> Is media-hub a global service in ubuntu?And it serve all media application for media acceleration? And the service has permission to access to hardware device via gst-hybris plugin?
<jivin> or it is just a library?
<jivin> phablet   2481  0.0  1.3 359812 25648 ?        Ssl  Mar19   0:40 media-hub-serve
<jivin>  "phablet"(media-hub-server user) have access to hardware device?
<AskUbuntu_> how to install skype/ viber on ubuntu touch? | http://askubuntu.com/q/598968
<AskUbuntu_> Ubuntu Touch Wireless PEAP Workaround | http://askubuntu.com/q/598980
<AskUbuntu_> How to install google chrome for ubuntu- touch? | http://askubuntu.com/q/599021
<dholbach> good morning
<popey> dpm: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes
<popey> this page is over a year out of date, we should either update it or delete it.
<popey> I'm poking you because you have more edits in the history than anyone else, so I think you own it :)
<dpm> ha
<dpm> I just happened to modify the SSH access bits
<dpm> but should be fine to delete, I guess
<popey> especially as it has advice on it we probably don't want people doing
<popey> and contributes to people doing stuff like this http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/2zljaw/ubuntu_phone_aquaris_e45_ubuntu_edition/
<AskUbuntu_> How to use ubuntu-touch as a desktop? | http://askubuntu.com/q/599039
<ogra_> popey, i improved http://askubuntu.com/questions/348714/ubuntu-touch-apt-get-install-openssh-server-error a little, that was also heavily out of date
<popey> ooh, nice update
<popey> everyone upvote http://askubuntu.com/a/599041/612 :)
 * popey deletes the section about ssh from the ReleaseNotes page and links to that instead
<popey> might be worth doing that for other sections
<ogra_> might be worth doing that for all our documentation :P
<ogra_> most of it is out of date i think
<ogra_> it would also be good to have a "why is the image writeable, why don't we use dpkg" page ...
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> *not writeable
<nhaines> ogra_: is it because you hate users' freedom?
<seb128> what's going on with my krillin? used 23% battery only over night
<seb128> that's good, but weird because it's usually not that great ;-)
<ogra_> nhaines, yeah, there is a longstanding internal conspiracy in canonical to make the deb format die, in fact thats the actual reason Ubuntu was founded :P
<nhaines> I knew it!  I'm telling OMG Ubuntu and also The Register.  ;)
<ogra_> seb128, i have the feeling your device is always a week behind :)
 * ogra_ has awesome battery life since last weekend
<seb128> well, I've been travelling this week
<seb128> so power usage is not the same when you are commuting
<ogra_> ah right ... your GSM is more busy and does a lot of sending too
<seb128> right
<nhaines> It's because movement generates static electricity and that affects battery discharge rate.
<seb128> lol
<ogra_> yay ... friday \o/
<ogra_> it is totally foggy outside ... no eclipse for me :(
<seb128> oh, right
<seb128> same here
<ogra_> we had wonderful weather the whole week ... just not today ...
<nhaines> Hmm, for the past few days, the Weather Channel scope has been really spotty, only returning directed search results and not local search results.  Is there somewhere I could look to see if it's just unhappy with the GPS or something?
<popey> ogra_: dpm ok, i have dramatically trimmed down https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes
<nhaines> Are there release notes for 14.10?
<ogra_> Devices with 1080 screens
<ogra_> Set the GRID_UNIT_PX environment variable to an appropriate value for the device (i.e. 30 for a 5” handset screen) in the /usr/bin/ubuntu-session script and in the /home/phablet/.bashrc file.
<ogra_> rip that out
<ogra_> (bottom)
<ogra_> endusers shouldnt play with GRID_UNIT_PX
<popey> ok
<popey> nhaines: not that I am aware of
<matv1> could someone help me out please? I was hit by yesterdays unbootable devel proposed image. But i cant seem to roll back to the previous image as suggested in the email exchange about that.
<ogra_> matv1, roll forward ... the broken image was fixed
<matv1> ogra_  image 142 right? tried that as well just now. getting the same error
<matv1> .cache/ubuntuimages/ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed/mako/version-142.tar.xz.asc to device: free space on /cache/recovery is 542M
<matv1> ogra_ so i am running ubuntu-device-flash --clean-cache touch
<matv1> which gives me a nice "Cleaning prevously downloaded content"
<matv1> but i still get exactly the same error
<matv1> do you know what thats about?
<matv1> oh hang on I can still adb shell into the device
<ogra_> are you in recovery ?
<matv1> ogra_ yes
<ogra_> and you are on which device ? N4 ?
<matv1> yes Mako
<ogra_> are yu also in recovery when running ubuntu-device-flash ?
<matv1> ogra_  yes
<matv1> ogra_ as I am able to adb shell I should be able to apt-get right? could that sort this out?
<ogra_> you are on 141 ? i think Mirv made his install work by installing the missing package, so yeah, that might work
<matv1> ogra_ I am going to try that. Thnks fr now!
<Mirv> matv1: yes, if you have writable image you can do apt update + apt upgrade
<Mirv> and reboot
<matv1> Mirv oh I did not make my image writable.
<matv1> can i still do that now?
<Mirv> matv1: I think it should still be possible phablet-config writable-image
<matv1> Mirv thnx I will try that!
<ogra_> or just: sudo mount -o remount,rw /
<ogra_> saves from the reboot :)
<matv1> ogra_ sounds better! still stumped why phablet-flash isnt working but i will give this a go.
<popey> phablet-flash is deprecated
<ogra_> quite so :)
<matv1> soory i meant ubuntu-device-flash bla bla :) I am not doing this stuff all day u know ;)
<matv1> wish i was though
<Mirv> ogra_: oh... :)
 * matv1 is back in business! thnx ogra_ Mirv
<ogra_> :D
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy International Day of Happiness! :-D
<Tassadar> morning, a solar eclipse just ended \o/
<ogra_> could you see any of it ?
<Tassadar> yeah
<ogra_> only clouds here
<Tassadar> http://tasemnice.eu/fotky/IMG_7635.jpg http://tasemnice.eu/fotky/IMG_7642.jpg http://tasemnice.eu/fotky/IMG_7653.jpg
<ogra_> bah
<Tassadar> kinda difficult to take a photo of, couldn't find any welding glass, so I just used several layers of film attached to the lens
<Tassadar> I'd also need much longer lens)
<Tassadar> looks kinda funny https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5lxWy6xkKkbdmpZWlpfN1hMYnc/view?usp=sharing
<ogra_> heh
<dadexix86> Hello everybody! :D my bq phone just arrived and I already have some problems :S I should connect to the eduroam network, but when I try to do it, it refresh the list of the networks without saying anything else :S
<popey> dadexix86: sadly a known bug
<dadexix86> any hint on how to connect to it?
<dadexix86> popey ack!
 * popey wishes his bq phone would arrive!
 * popey is envious :)
<dadexix86> popey then I am lucky that my university has another  network ;) do you know whether it has been solved with updates?
<popey> It hasn't yet, no.
<popey> dadexix86: bug 1104476
<ubot5> bug 1104476 in network-manager (openSUSE) "Network manager cannot connect to WPA2/PEAP/MSCHAPv2 network without CA_Certificate" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1104476
<dadexix86> popey thanks
<popey> np, sorry it doesn't work for you.
<matv1> dadexix86 I remember troubleshooting this a while back . I was able to connect to the eduroam network where i work. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1241986
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1241986 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Cannot connect to WPA/WPA2, EAP-PEAP, MSCHAPV2 network" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<matv1> That did require some small hacks but i havn't tried it recently
<matv1> popey did you not get a phone at the ubuntu insiders event :) ?
<ogra_> matv1, no, the phones were exclusively for insiders ...
<popey> matv1: nope.
<matv1> ogra_ that shuttleworth guy is a cheapskate :D always has been if u ask me ;)
<popey> haha
<popey> I would rather he paid developers to work on the software than give me free stuff
<matv1> lol
<matv1> popey well i heard he does that :)
<karni> rsalveti: hey, I sent some test files to debug that audio playback issue. regarding recording, I tried to follow pulseaudio logging instructions that David sent, but pulseaudio won't stop respaning - do you also plan to have a look at that, or should I continue bugging David? :)
<mardy> jdstrand: hi! Would you be against adding an apparmor rule to let a click package read its own .desktop file?
<mardy> jdstrand: for the webapps, we are doind some changes which require to be able to read the app's name and icon
<tyhicks> mardy: he's out on vacation today
<tyhicks> mardy: maybe you should open a bug saying that you need read access to the .desktop file
<tyhicks> mardy: I think read access would be fine but I don't have the full understanding of the click policy that jd strand does
<mardy> tyhicks: thanks
<tedg> mardy, You can read it, it's in your directory.
<mardy> tedg: indeed... except that I wanted to get that info via libaccounts-glib, which uses GAppInfo internally. But yes, maybe reading it directly is simpler
<tedg> mardy, Yeah, need to fix libaccounts-glib too :-)
<tedg> mardy, I fully expect that the desktop files in ~/.local/share/applications will go away on the device someday.
<dobey> tedg: i guess it depends which file you're trying to read? i'm not sure confined apps can read ~/.local/share/applications/; but it should be able to read the one that's in the click package itself (but there's literally no way for it to discover what that file is, programmatically)
<tedg> dobey, It could using it's own build system.
<tedg> dobey, Or read its own manifest, etc.
<dobey> well, the manifest doesn't say which app gets which .desktop does it? there are just multiple "desktop" entries for clicks with multiple apps, iiuc
<dobey> yeah, it could know it if it hard-coded it in the code or something
<dobey> but i don't think that's what mardy is trying to do
<tedg> Depends on the app/package/etc. So, yes, you don't really know. But I'm assuming he has something like appid to work with.
<tedg> If you have some details, then you can start to tease out how things are plugged together.
<dobey> well, if the --desktop-file-hint value is accessible to the accounts API, that is probably the thing to use
<dobey> but that will be the one in ~/ which i'm not sure is accessible by confined apps (not 100% sure, but pretty confident it isn't)
<rsalveti> karni: we got a story just to focus on audio related issues for next week
<rsalveti> karni: so we'll get it fixed soon
<karni> rsalveti: lovely :) thanks!
<tedg> dobey, We're not using desktop_file_hint anymore.
<tedg> desktop-file-hint even.
<dobey> oh
<cwayne> dobey, are you on rtm or vivid on your n5
<dobey> cwayne: 14.09-proposed
<cwayne> dobey, thanks
<cwayne> Chipaca, is the proper way to setup push notifications (including a server) documented anywhere?
<Chipaca> cwayne: yes, there's documentation, and an example server, and an example app
<Chipaca> cwayne: ralsina can probably point you at it better than i
 * Chipaca has too many conversations open atm
<ralsina> cwayne, Chipaca: sure I can!
<ralsina> cwayne: is this a click app with a QML UI?
<cwayne> ralsina, no sir, a click packaged scope
<ralsina> ok, I do not have an example for scopes, but surely we can work it out :-)
<ralsina> cwayne: who is sending the push notifications, your own server, or a 3rd party?
<cwayne> ralsina, i could do my own server
<ralsina> ok, for the server, the API is here and it's very simple https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/platform/guides/push-notifications-client-guide/#ubuntu-push-server-api
<ralsina> all the "data" in a notification is then received by a "helper" you ship with your scope. Here's docs about that:  https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/platform/guides/push-notifications-client-guide/#application-helpers
<ralsina> the helper then gives data to push-client like this https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/platform/guides/push-notifications-client-guide/#helper-output-format
<ralsina> and voila, notifications :-)
<ralsina> cwayne: if you need a hand with anything just ping me
<cwayne> ralsina, thanks!
<ahayzen> rsalveti, ping
<cwayne> ralsina, so how can a server be logged-in on behalf of the user? (i.e to check an api for notifications)
<ralsina> cwayne: you mean logged into the 3rd party service? Usually oauth
<ralsina> cwayne: on the ubuntu push side, the client app will need to send it a token so the server can send notifications back to the device
<ralsina> which is a part I have not really thought about with scopes to be honest
<dobey> cwayne: are you trying to add a third party service for push notifications for untappd or something?
<vandenoever> is there a faq on ubuntu mobile? i'd like to know if it works with heartbeat band, has firefox, can have custom c++ apps
<ralsina> I *suppose* the 1st time the scope runs it can register with ubuntu-push-client, then get the token and then send it to the server. That token is then used to identify where the push notifications are  sent to
<dobey> vandenoever: you can write apps in c++ yes. no there aren't any apps which work with heartbeat monitors yet afaik (there's not system service for doing bluetooth serial stuff yet), and there's no version of firefox packaged for it yet
<vandenoever> dobey: ok, thanks, what's the chance of firefox happening?
<cwayne> dobey, yea
<dobey> vandenoever: best option would be to get mozilla to create a package of their mobile version of firefox, for ubuntu
<tedg> vandenoever, Think you'd have to ask Mozilla?
<dobey> cwayne: i wouldn't mess with it if you couldn't get untappd to support it directly
<dobey> cwayne: doing a third party server opens up privacy concerns, and is too much of a pain, i think
<vandenoever> can ubuntu phone act as hotspot via usb? is there vpn support?
<vandenoever> is there an app for tracking gps for e.g. running?
<dobey> not yet
<vandenoever> not yet for what? :-)
<vandenoever> does the app store require logging in?
<popey> yes
<dobey> yes it requires an ubuntu one account
<vandenoever> why does it require that? can i have my own custom app store?
<dobey> no
<cwayne> dobey, maybe ill just add it to account-polld then
<ogra_> vandenoever, you can sidleoad any click packages, but not run your own store
<dobey> cwayne: untappd will probably be open to adding support for push notifications if we ask them
<vandenoever> ogra_: and that's via usb and cmdline or http link or some other way?
<dobey> developer mode
<ogra_> cmdline ...
<ogra_> or terminal app
<dobey> ogra_: well, the production phone doesn't have terminal by default, so you'd have to sideload that first, if you really don't want to log into u1 for some odd reason
<ogra_> why would i have to sideload it ?
<ogra_> oh
 * ogra_ should read both halves of a sentence before replying :P
<dobey> heh
<dobey> well it is your EOD almost :)
<dobey> getting tired already? :P
<ogra_> i dont really get whats the big deal with not wanting a U1 account ... it is not like that needs actual personal info
<dobey> yeah i don't either
<dobey> anyway, time to get food here
<vandenoever> i'm a bit strict on how talkative i want my personal hardware to be
<vandenoever> i dont like it talking about me behind my back
<vandenoever> is there a vpn on there? that would help a lot
<ogra_> not yet, np
<ogra_> *no
<vandenoever> i could then route traffic via my private server and proxy
<vandenoever> not even with some cmdline adventures?
<ogra_> it is the very first release of an OS that was mostly designed from scratch ... VPN, enrypted homedirs etc etc will all happen ...
<ogra_> just not yet ;)
<vandenoever> ok, of course i appreciate the work going in now and what's accomplished so far
<ogra_> you can make the system writable to install debs ... at the cost of losing any sane upgrade paths ...
<vandenoever> but it can be reflashed i gues
<ogra_> (thats more a developer feature)
<ogra_> sure
<vandenoever> is there a navigation app?
<ogra_> here maps is preinstalled on the bq phones ...
<vandenoever> ok, and can i enable disable network access per app?
<ogra_> (and will likely also be on the meizu ones)
<ogra_> i dont think so (yet)
<Anon18574> How can I get involved in developing Ubuntu Touch? Where's the best place to start?
<popey> Anon18574: in #ubuntu-app-devel
<ogra_> Anon18574, depends want you want to work on ... apps what popey said ...
<ogra_> working on the plumbing layer of the system fits better here ....
<Anon18574> At the moment I don't mind... I think I'd just like to download the codebase, get to grips with it and try and close a few bug reports for now I guess. I think that'd be a good start.
<popey> that would be awesome
<Anon18574> I need to look for any documentation on the bug filing system, how they get approved, etc, etc.
<ogra_> vandenoever, i think audio playback and network access are enabled generally for all apps ... for other accesses you get a popup question (i.e. GPS) to allow/deny access if the app tries to do that the first time
<vandenoever> ogra_: and file access? thb network is the one i'd prefer to control most
<ogra_> no file access outside the app space
<vandenoever> apps that need network are always suspicous to me
<vandenoever> ok that's god
<ogra_> i.e. a click app can only access two directories in its own name space
<vandenoever> s/god/good
<ogra_> everything else has to go through the content hub ... which means UI interaction to pick which app you use as input etc
<ogra_> so nothing can access other apps without you knowing
<ogra_> or data from them
<vandenoever> yeah, that's really good and apps are all js and qml right? so little attack surface
<popey> some are
<ogra_> they can be C++
<popey> some are c++
<popey> one is java
<ogra_> in fact they can be anything :)
<vandenoever> only one? :-)
<popey> yeah :)
<vandenoever> i guess accessing exchange server is not supported, right?
<popey> well, I haven't looked at every codebase in the store
<popey> not yet
<ogra_> but apparmor wont let the app out of the walled garden, no matter what language it is
<vandenoever> (which would be another reason for me to like vpn, because i have davmail to proxy between exchange and imap etc)
<ogra_> adding VPN would be trivial ... but adding UI for it means it has to iterate through several teams etc ... (design ... implementation etc etc) so it will take a bit
<pete-woods> jgdx: FYI, we implemented the AddAndActivate method in our dbusmock pull request now
<popey> well, the java based bitcoin app used to be the biggest app in the store, that's been overtaken by Realtai - the star gazing app
<jgdx> pete-woods, hell-o! Nice
<popey> 105M!
<jgdx> pete-woods, thank you, that's awesome. I was just looking at your pull, it's not there yet, right?
<pete-woods> jgdx: no, still waiting on pit	ti to have some spare time
<jgdx> pete-woods, ack. I haven't produced a pr against your pr yet. Been blocked on other things. :|
<pete-woods> jgdx: no worries. hopefully we've implemented the stuff you needed, anyway :)
<jgdx> pete-woods, yeah, you're really close. We need 'autoconnect' to work, DeactivateConnection and Update on a Connection. From the top of my head.
<jgdx> pete-woods, I will also go ahead and add all properties on a Connection, according to nm spec.
<pete-woods> jgdx: sounds good to me :)
<jgdx> :)
<peat-psuwit> Could anyone have a look at this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/android/+bug/1433051
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1433051 in android (Ubuntu) "TARGET_RECOVERY_SKIP_GPG_VERIFICATION doesn't work when building only recovery image" [Undecided,New]
<dobey> vandenoever: re: controlling network access, apps cannot run all the time in the background. there's an app lifecycle and apps in the background are paused and cannot talk to network/etc…
<DonkeyHotei> dobey: so no irc clients, then
<dobey> DonkeyHotei: well, something like irccloud or slack would work as an app, if written appropriately, i think
<DonkeyHotei> most apps seen to just be browser windows
<DonkeyHotei> *seem
<dobey> there are a lot of webapps in the store, yes
<dobey> irccloud and/or slack might work ok as a webapp
<daker> irccloud doesn't have a mobile web version
<DonkeyHotei> but nothing running locally
<dobey> i don't use it
<dobey> DonkeyHotei: well if you wrote an app using their api and handled reconnection and such appropriately, it should be fine
<dobey> you just won't get messages while the app is paused, unless you can convince the service to provide push notification support for ubuntu
<DonkeyHotei> this is something like what iOS does
<dobey> yes
<charles> nik90, ping
<nik90> charles: pong
<LangeOortjes> is there a reference implementation of the bottomEdge functionality that doesn't give warnings that Pages cannot be nested?
<ogra_> LangeOortjes, try #ubuntu-app-devel
<LangeOortjes> oops, sorry :)
 * dobey wonders if bluez5 will make it in
<kenvandine> dobey, i'm wondering the same thing :)
<dobey> kenvandine: you got a nexus 5?
<kenvandine> no
<kenvandine> just hoping my headphones work better
<dobey> oh, well iiuc, bluez5 is required for bt on n5 to work at all :)
<dobey> then hopefully i can use bt in my truck again
<dobey> right now though, autopilot and testtools are really annoying me :(
<CereS> Yesterday i successfully installed ubuntu-touch devel-proposed on a nexus 4 from android 4.4.4 using radio of 4.3, just wanted to ask, if it would've been better to use android 5 as basis?
<popey> CereS: nope
<CereS> popey: thanks
<guadanasdevelope> i odn
<guadanasdevelope> I´m porting ubuntu phone to my device
<guadanasdevelope> I need help
<guadanasdevelope> anyone help me
<guadanasdevelope> Can I port to the sony xperia arc S?
<AskUbuntu_> Replace Win 8.1 on Pipo W4 tablet with Ubuntu? | http://askubuntu.com/q/599254
<guadanasdevelope> How can I port ubuntu phone to the xperia arc S?
<popey> seen the porting guide?
<guadanasdevelope> thanks. One more question: How to Add my device specific git repositories?
<popey> pass, not done any porting myself, sorry.
<guadanasdevelope> Ah OK
<dobey> the porting guide should have all you need to do listed in it
<guadnasdeveloper> I don´t now how to enable a sony ericsson xperia arc device
<guadnasdeveloper> Any one can help me
<guadnasdeveloper> '
<guadnasdeveloper> ?
<kenvandine> guadnasdeveloper, what kind of help?
<guadnasdeveloper> In the step of add my device I don´t now what thing I have to put on the terminal
<kenvandine> guadnasdeveloper, sorry, i haven't done any porting for devices
<Talustus> oh well
<Talustus> at least iit booted partitialy
<Talustus> ^^
<AskUbuntu_> BQ ubuntu phone ed. Telegram problem | http://askubuntu.com/q/599271
<Talustus> EXT2-fs (loop1): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (40)
<Talustus> is that normal or has to be considered as error?
<Talustus> it still mounts it
<dobey> did you build the kernel without support for something?
<Talustus> it should have extended file atributes enabled
<dobey> like journals or attributes or something
<peat-psuwit> Talustus, That should be normal. Look for EXT4-fs down bellow in the log.
<peat-psuwit> *below
<Talustus> [ 32.844390] EXT2-fs (loop1): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (40)
<Talustus> [ 32.896514] EXT4-fs (loop1): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)
<Talustus> it still mounts it then
<rvr> In ubuntu-rtm, can I add a deb source to install git? It's not available. git is in main, but cannot be installed using default package sources.
<dobey> rvr: you probably need to add the ubuntu source to the list to get it
<rvr> dobey: What do you mean?
<dobey> rvr: in sources.list copy/paste the line for the main archive of ubuntu-rtm and replace "ubuntu-rtm" in it with just "ubuntu"
<dobey> or something like that
<dobey> and 14.09 with utopic
<rvr> dobey: Ah, ok, but then, won't that break something?
<dobey> maybe
<dobey> but you can pin it or just install git only, and then remove it
<rvr> dobey: I guess there are at least different kernels
<dobey> rvr: the kernel used by the phone isn't in the archive anyway
<dobey> rvr: just don't do an apt-get upgrade or dist-upgrade
<dobey> rvr: only update and then install the package you need; and then remove the source if you are worried about possibly breaking things
<rvr> dobey: Hmmm... yeah, that may work, thanks
<Talustus> any idea how to get the prober rules file? the70-*
<AskUbuntu_> Ubuntu Core Snappy Touch GUI app | http://askubuntu.com/q/599293
<cwayne> mariogrip, hey
<mariogrip> cwayne, Hey
<cwayne> mariogrip, so we did some digging last night, and we think the fstab issue (not properly mounting /firmware) is really a bug int he ubuntu initrd
<cwayne> so we found that when properly mounted, /firmware/image/wcnss.mdt does exist
<mariogrip> awesome! i was thinking that that might be the problem
<cwayne> so unsure if that will 100% fix the issue, but it should certainly help :)
<cwayne> rsalveti has a fix in the pipeline
<mariogrip> I made some modifications so conn_init so it works with the opo, but i was only missing .mdt files
<mariogrip> it was*
<mariogrip> but, thanks! :D
<cwayne> mariogrip, ooh, is that pushed?
<cwayne> ill try and mount manually then run the updated conn_init
<mariogrip> how did you mount it manually?
<rsalveti> mariogrip: I noticed the CM version doesn't use conn_init though
<cwayne> mkdir -p /android/firmware && sudo mount /dev/mmcblk0p1 /android/firmware iirc
<rsalveti> only https://github.com/CyanogenMod/android_device_oppo_msm8974-common/tree/cm-12.0/wifi
<mariogrip> yeah, it uses qcom cne
<rsalveti> yeah, wcnss_service
<mariogrip> https://github.com/CyanogenMod/android_device_oppo_msm8974-common/blob/cm-12.0/rootdir/etc/init.cne.rc
<cwayne> mariogrip, can you send me your updated conn_init?
<mariogrip> it should be on github
<cwayne> last update 4 days ago?
<mariogrip> cwayne, that should work, i haven't tested it becuse i was missing .mdt (i have been sick so i haven't done much in 3-4 days)
<mariogrip> send me any errors that you get, and i will take a look at it :D
<cwayne> mariogrip, ah, so that should be already in my build right
<mariogrip> yeah, i guess
<mariogrip> but do you get any errors?
<cwayne> i get no output from running conn_init
<cwayne> i do seem to have a backtrace in dmesg, not sure if related or now
<cwayne> not*
<rsalveti> run dmesg -c, then run conn_init, and see if dmesg now shows at least something
<mariogrip> you might me missing a link file in system/etc/firmware
<cwayne> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10637532/
<cwayne> mba.mdt is in /android/firmware/image
<mariogrip> there shuld be a link file in system/etc/firmware that point to that
<cwayne> there is not
<mariogrip> I can send you some link files that you can use
<cwayne> system/etc/firmware is r/o though
<cwayne> and i cant remount it
<mariogrip> mount -o rw,remount /
<mariogrip> does that not work?
<mariogrip> you can reboot into recovery and mount it there
<mariogrip> if that does not work
<cwayne> yeah, that didnt work, let me boot to recovery
<mariogrip> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B74IZ6Q2msPDa01LdEQzZXdwaVU/view?usp=sharing
<mariogrip> that's all files in firmware from android
<mariogrip> you probably don't need all of them
<cwayne> got it, so how do i mount it from recovery? don't i need to loopback mount the system.img or something
<mariogrip> mkdir cache/system && mount -o loop cache/system
<mariogrip> then cd cache/system/var/lib/lxc/android
<mariogrip> then mount -o loop system.img rootfs
<mariogrip> then cd rootfs
<mariogrip> :D
<cwayne> mount: can't find /cache/system/ in /etc/fstab
<mariogrip> ah a typo, mount -o loop data/system.img cache/system
<mariogrip> brb
<rickspencer3-2> so, I am writing this from xchat on my nexus 7 tablet
<rickspencer3-2> \o/
<cwayne> mariogrip, still get the same thing
<cwayne> mariogrip, that is, i included your files, ran conn_init from the lxc console, and same errors
<cwayne> need to go make dinner, bbiab
<rsalveti> rickspencer3-2: o/
<rickspencer3-2> rsalveti, o.=/
<rickspencer3-2> this is wild
<mariogrip> back, but i have to go, will be back in about 10 hours
<mariogrip> cwayne, you can still reach me on email if there is something you need to know or found out (me@mariogrip.com)
<mariogrip> cwayne, still missing .mdt files, i will look into that when i come back
<AskUbuntu_> Error submiting application to myapps.developer.ubuntu.com | http://askubuntu.com/q/599347
<Mad_Dud> hi guys, i just got the ubuntu phone aquaris e4. which PPA do i have to add to get nmap?
<popey> i wouldn't do that
<popey> adding a ppa means making the phone read-write
<Mad_Dud> is it simple to rebuild the phone by reinstalling the operating system?
<popey> yeah, you can re-flash it.
<Mad_Dud> any usb-debug console?
<popey> you can adb shell in
<Mad_Dud> sweet
<Mad_Dud> and it's unlocked, i got root without problems.
<popey> you get yours today?
<popey> you can use sudo
<Mad_Dud> i just got it today . yes
<popey> nice
<popey> out of interest, what country? :)
<Mad_Dud> i want to play with it and get most out of arm linux
<popey> sweet.
 * popey looks forward to getting his
<Mad_Dud> Germany
<Mad_Dud> i'm looking forward to have kali nethunter running on it
<Mad_Dud> it's really nice. hardwarre is great,
<Mad_Dud> the interface is a bit cluncky (in comparason to nexus 5 stock android 5.0.1)
<Mad_Dud> the interface lags a bit and there is this awkward glitch with the keyboard, when sometimes it does not react. i will check later if this bug is reported
<muka> is there a way to download pdf file via browser?
<Elleo> muka: you just need to install an app capable of viewing PDFs (such as Document Viewer or Pdfjsviewer) first, then when you click on a PDF in the browser it'll offer to open it with that app
<muka> Elleo, but I would like to save that file. I can do that via wget but I would prefer via browser. It would be easier.
<Elleo> muka: saving things directly within the browser isn't supported yet, but it's on the roadmap
<Elleo> muka: if you use document viewer though I believe the latest version saves any files you send to it
<Elleo> muka: it'll stick them in ~/Documents for you
<muka> Elleo, thanks
<Elleo> no problem :)
#ubuntu-touch 2015-03-21
<s7habo> Hi everione! One friend of mine just got his german version of  BQ ubuntu phone and we noticed that some core apps need some better translations. We would like to make some sugesstions but I dont' now how. Can someone pleasretell us where we can make the proposals
<Pleurodesed> I got my bq ubuntu phone woooo!!
<Pleurodesed> I messed it up already waaaaa!! :(
<Pleurodesed> here's how to mess up your ubuntu phone in a few simple steps:
<Pleurodesed> Step 1: Lock it with a pin.
<Pleurodesed> Step 2: Download the terminal.
<Pleurodesed> Step 3: Change the password with the command passwd
<Pleurodesed> Step 4: Get locked out because lock screen doesn't admit characters
<Pleurodesed> luckily it was rather easy to hard-reset!
<Pleurodesed> OK question:
<Pleurodesed> I can't sudo apt install because dpkg lock files are set to readonly even for root
<Pleurodesed> how bad of an idea would it be to enable write permissions?
<Pleurodesed> are we meant NOT to use apt-get? I want to install git :(
<Talustus> hehe
<Pleurodesed> ooooh now I see the read-write mode
<Pleurodesed> nice documentation you've got around, guys
<AskUbuntu_> How can install a .deb file in ubuntu-touch? | http://askubuntu.com/q/599488
<mangnoppa> Hello, i have mounted / in rw to copy some ringtones to /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/ringtones. My question now, how can i reverse this setting? Can someone help me?
<xhoch3> hello o/
<xhoch3> I received my Ubuntu Phone today :)
<popey> \o/
 * popey is jealous
<xhoch3> mixed feelings about it
<popey> understandable.
<popey> first device on the market, platform isn't complete yet.
<xhoch3> well, also chosing a low budget device wasn't maybe the most clever idea
<popey> i think it was the _best_ idea
<xhoch3> it's ok, as a developer I understand and I value it. But this could really be end when headed towards "normal" users
<popey> aim to make sure it works on the lowest thing we can
<popey> it flies on faster devices
<popey> it's good discpline to make stuff work on midrange or low end devices
<popey> but I understand the frustration.
<xhoch3> the problem is it crouches on the first official device :P
<xhoch3> which is bad advertising
<xhoch3> lots of stuttering, more than 1st gen android devices
<popey> the good news is you'll get software updates for it :)
<popey> it's not like we shipped a device and forgot about it.
<popey> but yeah, I certainly see how a slow device in 2015 can be annoying
<xhoch3> and it needs a lot more polishing
<xhoch3> ubuntu logo isn't anti-aliased in system settings
<xhoch3> no gesture unlock
<popey> I'd not noticed that, thanks, will feed that back
<k1l_> if you file bugs i am sure people will try to make that better
<xhoch3> where do I do that?
<popey> depends on the app - for system settings...
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bugs
<xhoch3> below, device info
<popey> yeah, i see it now.
<xhoch3> the last to items' logos aren't anti-aliased
<xhoch3> =)
<popey> i suspect that's a toolkit bug
<xhoch3> I work at a mobile app company
<popey> due to them being in a listview
<xhoch3> I do that all day :P
<popey> although the plane looks okay
<popey> heh
<popey> hmm, its fine on my other device running vivid
<popey> so it may already be fixed, but waiting to land in an update
<xhoch3> icons in the launcher look blurry
<xhoch3> maybe something is wrong with scaling there
<popey> yeah, guess we're using an inexpensive algorithm for that
 * popey is making notes. don't feel you have to file bugs.
<popey> I'll take a look on monday
<xhoch3> kk, it's weekend anyways
<xhoch3> pinch zoom is supposed to work in the browser, right? Or am I holding it wrong? ;P
<popey> lulz
<xhoch3> oh, now it works
<xhoch3> didn't work before
<popey> works here
<xhoch3> Heisenbug
<popey> i think it may depend on the flow of the page
 * popey makes a note
<popey> I know someone else raised that this week
<xhoch3> I just went on google
<adrian47> popey, hello
<popey> adrian47: hi
<popey> yeah, first site i was on didn't, then news.bbc.co.uk did
<xhoch3> is there a list of high-priority apps that need to be developed?
<popey> that depends who you ask
<popey> everyone has their own idea of what's a priority
<xhoch3> btw, embracing Qt was a good move
<popey> +1
<popey> we have people working on some of the common things people ask for like native email client.
<xhoch3> we already develop apps with QML
<popey> but we could always do with more people to help
<popey> oh nice!
<adrian47> i used rtm prenstalled with my port  now, and it boots a lot faster, i didn't have problems with wake up,  it worked a lot faster, unfortunately  removed some folders (/usr/share  maliit hunspell fonts locale-langpack) so it wasn't usable.
<popey> yeah, no osk is going to be hard to use
<adrian47> I will try it again in about hour :)
<popey> xhoch3: one of the community members made a nice wishlist of things he'd like to see - I agree with many of his suggestions...
<popey> https://sturmflut.github.io/ubuntu/touch/2015/02/15/ubuntu-touch-app-wishlist/
<xhoch3> ok, where can I get a kickstart in how an app for Ubuntu Phone is deployed?
<popey> http://developer.ubuntu.com/
<popey> you develop in the SDK (qtcreator based) and it generates a "click" package which is uploaded to the click store.
<popey> it's run through some automated testing and if it passes, it's available for consumers almost immediately
<xhoch3> http://developer.ubuntu.com/en/publish/
<popey> like minutes, not days
<xhoch3> oh, cool
<popey> yup, thats it
<xhoch3> wow, found device instantly
<popey> you use ubuntu on your pc?
<xhoch3> yes, for years my main system
<popey> ok, groovy
<xhoch3> really, I have to use MacOS when doing iOS apps and I feel like being in the stone age
<popey> hah
<adrian47> I am moving these folders to other partition, symlink is good solution in that case?
<popey> As a developer, we'd welcome feedback on how you find the process of getting started developing with / for / on Ubuntu.
<xhoch3> xcode loses at all frontiers against QtCreator/Ubuntu SDK
<popey> so if you have feedback on that whole process, the documentation etc, feel free to let me / us have it.
<popey> thats a good start ㋛
<xhoch3> it's slow, full of errors and even crashes from time to time, plus doing stuff in objective c is rather advanced hackery than developing
<xhoch3> that's why I was so excited about Ubuntu Phone
<popey> I thought people considered xcode to be high quality - comparable to visual studio
<popey> better documentation for one
<xhoch3> the usual blah
<popey> hah
<xhoch3> you won't convince hardcore apples
<xhoch3> that's a law
<xhoch3> everything made by apple is better by definition, no matter how crappy it is technically, but we have good laugh regularly :)
<popey> :)
 * popey goes foraging for food.
<popey> have fun with your new toy xhoch3 :)
<xhoch3> heh thx
<xhoch3> oh, the Ubuntu SDK examples use cmake :(
<xhoch3> popey, what was the idea behind doing Ubuntu SDK examples in cmake and rejecting qmake? I would regard this as a a major defect
<xhoch3> oh noes, I see the core apps use cmake, too
<peat-psuwit> rsalveti, "krillin" is the dual-sim device, right? How pulseaudio knows which sim (modem?) it needs to route voice to speaker?
<xhoch3> popey, the faq says: If you want to publish an Ubuntu SDK app or scope for mobile devices, sign up for free to get a Software Store account.
<xhoch3> actually, no link is given here where to sign up exactly
<xhoch3> did anyone manage to deploy an app build with qmake? I really need qmake, since I am using 3rd party dependency software that relies on Qt's default build system
<xhoch3> I just get: 18:24:41: The process "/home/jacob/.config/ubuntu-sdk/qmake-ubuntu-sdk-14.10-armhf-click" exited with code 1.
<xhoch3> Error while building/deploying project untitled (kit: Ubuntu Device (GCC armhf-ubuntu-sdk-14.10-utopic))
<xhoch3> When executing step 'qmake'
<xhoch3> turns out I don't have qmake-ubuntu-sdk-14.10-armhf-click
<adrian47> even on rtm my device hangs when connecting by ssh :((
<xhoch3> adrian47, you're also doing your first steps with development on Ubuntu Touch?
<adrian47> xhoch3, I am porting it :)
<xhoch3> ah, to which device?
<adrian47> To Desire HD loved by me.
<xhoch3> I got the Aquaris E4.5 today =)
<adrian47> And how you rate it? :)
<xhoch3> you must be an Ubuntu fan to like it, nothing to show to your friends
<xhoch3> feels cheap in your hand, because of the plastic, very light for its size
<xhoch3> performance is bad
<xhoch3> I'd say it's overpriced by 30-40%
<xhoch3> adrian47, I ordered the phone out of enthusiasm, but I would wait for a better quality device if you can wait
<xhoch3> even the outdated Nexus 4 I own feels luxurious in direct comparison, because of th metal frame and glass
<adrian47> xhoch3, thanks, i don't want to buy it because i don't like it's look :)
<studio_> hi
<studio_> i have a question about external drives. how to unmount them via gui?
<popey> We don't have a UI for that yet.
<studio_> ok, still in work?
<popey> I dont know of any plan to add it
<studio_> ok
<CereS2016> Hi, i inserted a Sim Card in a Nexus 4 flashed with ubuntu devel-propose. It keeps saying no SIM Card present..
<CereS2016> installed it w/o sim card and today got a new sim card
<xhoch3> CereS2016, I had that problem too, you need to remove SIM pin
<xhoch3> Nexus4 cannot handle it
<CereS2016> thx ok, can this be done in terminal?
<xhoch3> ie, boot in another device, remove the pin, then insert in N4 again and you're up
<CereS2016> ok, thx
<xhoch3> brb
<popey> I thought we supported SIM PIN now
<studio_> a Gembird UHB-FD1 Hub is fully supported under Ubuntu-Touch via OTG, but when i connect a mouse i get no mouse pointer. is that normal?
<CereS2016> removed sim pin - still not working :-(
<studio_> when i am moving the mouse to the to the left i can see the shortcut/starter but no mouse pointer. any idea?
<studio_> btw. i am using ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed if it can help ...
<xhoch3> CereS2016, then I don't know :(
<falcus> Network indicator tells me I am offline. Is there a way to debug or fix this?
<falcus> Battery was at 0%, not sure if this is related
<falcus> Rebooted several times and changes SIM twice
<falcus> anyone?
<studio_> falcus, sorry, i am also still waiting for an answer ...
<falcus> What is your issue about?
<studio_> no mouse pointer
<falcus> Ok, can't help you with this one. Do you know what happens if I wipe the cache in the recovery mode? Maybe this will fix my issue but I don;t want to loose personal data
<studio_> i never used wipe cache, just "ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel=ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed"
<studio_> falcus, what data do you need to save?
<studio_> falcus, what are your "personal datas"? contacts, settings, etc. ?
<falcus> text history, Contacts, maybe call history, maybe browser cache, maybe installed apps and settings
<studio_> hmm, "good question" !!! i am still "trying" to understand the "basics" from ubuntu-touch ...
<studio_> i do not understand, that evolution is not the default e-mail-client in ubuntu-touch, but evolution-tools are ...
<studio_> there is another bug in the video player, it can handle mpga but not ac3 nor switch between mpga/ac3.
<studio_> pls, try this for exp: http://distribution.bbb3d.renderfarming.net/video/mp4/bbb_sunflower_1080p_30fps_normal.mp4
<DonkeyHotei> also, it cannot play ogg theora
<studio_> ogg is working on my device!
<studio_> uch, but hanging ...
<falcus> Pretty much nothing is working when it comes to file types
<studio_> on second try ogg seems to be working!?
<falcus> not working: webp; webm, animated gif, svg, pdf, opus, flac, ...
<jkb_> just installed vivid rel155. great work and super fast on aquaris 4.5.. But...Where have the home and nearby scopes gone.
<studio_> jkb_, also filemanager and terminal is back in the image :)
<jkb_> ?
<studio_> jkb_, have you seen that apps before in the image?
<xhoch3> did anyone manage to compile an app with C++ code?
<xhoch3> half of the examples I am running do not work ootb
<xhoch3> on the Simple UI and Tabbed UI example work here
<jkb_> studio_, well, I had to install them manually. Have not checked if they ar in th eimage now...
<studio_> :)
<studio_> jkb_, if you need the scopes from bq try to use "--channel=ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed/krillin.en"
<studio_> but it is not worth ...
<popey> studio_: evolution doesn't work on mir, nor on 960x540 resolution devices, not touch devices without a mouse
<popey> studio_: so plenty of reasons not to use evolution
<jkb_> studio_,  these just are bq things? where are the differences between those two images? You know? lot new to me.
<studio_> popey, sorry, i do not understand, on a nexus for exp. the mouse pointer is working?
<popey> studio_: hang on, I was answering your question about evolution, not about mouse pointer
<popey> 21:02 < studio_> i do not understand, that evolution is not the default e-mail-client in ubuntu-touch, but  evolution-tools are ...
<popey> that one
<studio_> ah ok
<studio_> jkb_, try out by yourself, there is no description between "ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed/krillin.en" and "ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed", but i "think" "ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed/krillin.en" is bq
<popey> I suspect mouse cursor missing is just because we don't enable by default in mir
<studio_> ok :)
<studio_> popey, but why pplz here say OTG is not supported? for me it is working?!
<popey> studio_: it's not well tested
<studio_> after i researched what OTG is, just a shortcut between pin 4 and 5, to be a USB-Host is is, as i think, just depending from the kernel and its "drivers" ... but it seems, as i was reading in the internet, to be a little problem with MTK ....
<studio__> but back to ac3 and mpga. will ac3 supported in the near future?
<studio__> hmm, ...
<popey> no idea if we'll add ac3
<studio__> ok
<studio__> on the bq e4.5 android-version it is supported
#ubuntu-touch 2015-03-22
<AskUbuntu> Q: Aquaris E 4.5 Ubuntu Edition && How to SSH into the phone via Wifi or USB? | http://askubuntu.com/q/599805
<Theodin> Does anyone know what Ubuntu release I need to connect the Aquaris to my PC? 12.04 elementary doesnt work.
<Briankan> welp :( it's more than a month since i can't run a devel-proposed image due to this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/goget-ubuntu-touch/+bug/1423459
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1423459 in goget-ubuntu-touch (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-emulator create fails for devel-proposed: Failed to unmount temp dir where system image was created" [High,Confirmed]
<cwayne> mardy, ping!
<cwayne> Elleo, hiya
<brunch875> Is this where ubuntu phone developers communicate? It feels rather... silent.
<Tassadar> it's sunday
<Tassadar> some might even say sunday morning
 * cwayne would say that :)
<brunch875> Well, getting two responses it isn't that silent after all :) Good ol' irc
<cwayne> heh
<lobster> hello, is it possible to link the calendar from ubuntu touch with (from KDE) KOrganizer
<brunch875> Now that's what I call patience
<brunch875> awww I want to turn my bq phone into write-read mode to toy around with apt-get but I'm scared I'll break it
<brunch875> Just how hard can I brick it? Will I always be able to recue from adb/fastboot?
<cheeseboy> brunch875, installing things fine but beaware anything that uses X doesn't work
<cheeseboy> as long as u aren't deleteing shit its highly improable ull break anything
<brunch875> That's reassuring. I toy around on my desktop knowing that I can just plug the LiveUSB and format everything in case anything goes wrong.
<brunch875> I wanted to know ifI could mess up my phone to a point that it won't listen to USB connection anymore
<brunch875> I still remember that android a friend gave me because it was completely locked down, ignored adb and fastboot
<brunch875> some "protection" crap HTC plugged into it rendered it unusable
<brunch875> so he flashed cyanogenmod and it wouldn't boot nor accept USB connection anymore
<Elleo> cwayne: heya?
<cody__> hi there. I'm a noob trying to install Ubuntu on a backup drive on my desktop. My only problem right now is: I can't read the Ubuntu install instructions on the screen. The display is a bit out of whack. Is there an easy fix..so I can actually see what I'm doing?
<popey> brunch875: also, don't apt-get upgrade, that'll almost certainly make it hard to use
<cwayne> Elleo, hey, just wondering if cutespotify was using media-hub, I saw someone on reddit saying music shut off when the screen turned off
<popey> cody__: you probably want #ubuntu
<Elleo> cwayne: I've added /custom stuff to our proposed stories for our team's next sprint by the way, will find out tomorrow whether it actually gets scheduled for this cycle though
<cody__> 10-4 thanks
<cwayne> Elleo, perfect!
<Elleo> cwayne: nope, unfortunately it's impossible to use media hub for spotify stuff
<cwayne> Elleo, ah, that's too bad
<Elleo> cwayne: libspotify doesn't provide access to music files in any sensible way, it just provides a constant stream of raw audio packets
<cwayne> ah, yeah
<AnAnt> Hello, are the drivers for E4.5 phone free ?
<AnAnt> in android, the painful issue were that almost all phones had non-free drivers for WiFi, GPS & so on, hence making the jobs of porting custom ROMs a headache
<Tassadar> AnAnt: I don't know for sure, but I doubt it. Ubuntu Touch uses a container with Android to run the drivers on other phones, and I think it's the same on that phone, since it was originally with android
<Tassadar> makes porting ubuntu touch a headache as well, manufacturers simply don't make any other drivers
<brunch875> is there even a difference between the E4.5 ubuntu edition and the android one?
<Tassadar> it should be the same HW
<brunch875> I hope some split of money from the BQ sales goes to the ubuntu developers
<brunch875> that's the only reason I bought the new E4.5; otherwise I would have gotten the bigger one and flashed ubuntu to it
<cwayne> rsalveti, did that initrd fix ever land?
<AnAnt> so, is the Ubuntu phone upgradable via apt-get ? or only by flashing pre-built images ?
<cwayne> AnAnt, it technically is, but that will break OTA updates
<popey> yeah, better using OTA updates
<popey> they're tested, apt-get isn't
<AnAnt> erm, and can I download apps using apt-get or that would break OTA too ?
<popey> you have to make it writable to do that
<brunch875> which breaks OTA
<popey> making writable doesn't _break_ ota
<popey> as such
<brunch875> by break I meant disable
<popey> you can still OTA, but you don't get delta updates, you get full updates every time
<popey> it doest
<popey> nope
<brunch875> does it not?
<popey> no
<popey> it just makes them less good :)
<brunch875> woah hey, me spreading misinformation!
<AnAnt> ok, that doesn't seem much of an issue
<popey> just don't upgrade or dist-upgrade
<popey> that likely _will_ "break" it
<popey> in a way that you can unbreak it by reflashing
<popey> but break in terms of unity probably wont start
<popey> or it starts but you can't see anything, or touch breaks, or wifi breaks or ... etc
<AnAnt> oh !
<popey> but "apt-get install nmap" would probably be fine.
<AnAnt> btw, anyone tried gnome-shell on ubuntu phone ? or is that an overkill ?
<popey> hahah
<popey> no
<popey> that wont work
<popey> gnome shell needs wayland or x
<popey> we have neither on the phone
<AnAnt> popey: MIR ?
<popey> yes, we have mir
<AnAnt> and wayland doesn't work with ubuntu phone ?
<popey> i dont think we have ever tried
<popey> so proably confident to say "no"
<brunch875> is it even possible to get wayland on the desktop?
<popey> !info wayland
<popey> bah, stupid bot
<brunch875> haha
<ubot5> Package wayland does not exist in utopic
<brunch875> I thought so...
<popey> its probably weston or something
<popey> !info weston
<ubot5> weston (source: weston): reference implementation of a wayland compositor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.0-2ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 460 kB, installed size 2892 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<popey> there you go
<brunch875> ooo
<brunch875> I wonder if it's possible to apt-get git
<brunch875> doesn't the ARM architecture get in the way?
<popey> in the way of what?
<popey> proprietary x86 only apps, sure.
<popey> There are x86 tablets and phones though :)
<popey> so a tip I would suggest
<popey> don't apt-get stuff, if it's just a single binary you need...
<popey> e.g. I wanted ncdu on my phone, but didn't want to go read-write, so instead I grabbed the ncdu armhf debian package from the archive..
<brunch875> that's perhaps the most sane advice, really
<popey> unpacked it (on my desktop) with "ar -x foo.deb" and then found the binary and stuck it in /home/phablet/bin on my phone
<popey> if you create ~/bin on the phone it will be added to the path - just like the desktop
<popey> so stick all your utilities in there
<popey> i have ar, bc and ncdu in my ~/bin
<popey> ncdu is super handy for seeing what's eating up disk space
<brunch875> that's handy!
<brunch875> although I hate polluting home with programs :P
<popey> heh
<brunch875> I'm used to putting almost everything in /opt
<popey> understandable.
<popey> you could do that
<popey> but you'd need to modify your path
<popey> good suggestion actually.
<popey> Also, I have put my laptop (and my home server) ssh key into ~/.ssh/authorized_keys, and backup my phone over ssh using rsync, every day
<popey> useful when you don't have dropbox uploading your photos
<brunch875> sounds complicated. The only way I know of 'enabling' ssh is by installing via apt-get openssh-server
<brunch875> but I'm still a young padawan
<popey> hah
<popey> aren't we all
<brunch875> I guess we are :)
<cwayne> :)
 * popey wanders off to play minecraft for a bit
<peat-psuwit> rsalveti, ping.
<AnAnt> erm, why install a deb using 'ar -x' instead of dpkg -i ?
<AnAnt> this too needs the 'read-write' thing ?
<brunch875> dpkg is a package manager, ar is... just to unzip?
<brunch875> I've never used it, but from the man pages it looks like just a zipping tool
<AnAnt> yes
<brunch875> dpkg modifies part of the read-only stuff
<brunch875> the idea behind using ar is to unzip your program in your home folder and launch it from there
<AnAnt> I see
<brunch875> correct me if I'm wrong, but apt-get just makes it easier to use dpkg
<popey> AnAnt: ar -x unpacks it
<popey> to get the bianries out
<popey> I like that this channel suddenly became busier in the last few days since people received devices
<brunch875> it's great, yeah. Once I received mine I wanted to become a dev
<brunch875> but that'll have to wait until summer if I don't want to fail college :\
<cwayne> lol
<popey> heh
<popey> wise
<popey> We don't advocate people playing with stuff and flunking out. Plenty of time for playing with stufff later :)
<brunch875> /usr/local is read-only
<brunch875> and yet empty!
<cwayne> mardy, heya, are there any examples of using basic auth with OA
<dobey> AnAnt: ar is just an archive format, used by dpkg to construct the .deb file itself. extracting the contents of a .deb to a location other than it was built to install to though, may result in problems.
<AnAnt> yeah, especially if it uses data files from /usr/share/<pkg>
<dobey> brunch875: / is read-only. only a few things which need to writable, are mounted as such. if you really want to play with installation of random packages on the phone, the best way to do that is to create a chroot in ~phablet/ and then do things inside that chroot
<dobey> AnAnt: it depends on how it finds the files. most things are built with paths defined at build time though, and the only way to change them is to rebuild with different paths defined
<brunch875> yeah, /usr/local also belongs to root on the desktop. I thought it belonged to the user
<brunch875> I've never used chroot before. Perhaps it's the time to learn how to do so now.
<brunch875> thanks for pointing that out ;)
<lobster> hello
<brunch875> hi!
<lobster> is it possible to sync the calendar from ubuntu touch to the calendar from ubuntu?
<brunch875> I know a way!
<brunch875> you can use google calendar and then read from it on ubuntu desktop
<brunch875> and also on ubuntu touch
<brunch875> at least that's how I keep track of my schedule
<lobster> how is the way; can you describe in a fwe words please !
<brunch875> I assume you have a gmail account
<brunch875> you can play with the google calendar at calendar.google.com
<lobster> how is the way; can you describe in a fwe words please  without google only by direct cable !
<brunch875> you can add your google account from settings in both ubuntu desktop and touch
<brunch875> it will show on the ubuntu calendar for both
<dobey> there is no easy way to sync the calendar directly with a PC at the moment
<brunch875> I have no idea...
<lobster> thank very much
<ogra_> dobey, can syncevolution on commandline import ical and vcard ?
 * ogra_ thought it could
<dobey> ogra_: probably, but we don't have anything in place to automate that or even make it remotely easy to do. and evolution's contacts are stored in sqlite, not vcard, so that makes it a bit more complicated.
<ogra_> true
<dobey> ogra_: it also theoretically has support for owncloud, which would be another option, if that app ever gets written/working
<ogra_> but i think it is technically possible
<dobey> oh yes, definitely technically possible
<ogra_> (without making the system writable or installing anything)
<dobey> i exported a vcard on my pre, imported to a new address book in evolution, and then pushed that contacts.db onto the phone, to get my contacts migrated over
<ogra_> we should collect such hacks and ship them as scripts on the phone :)
<dobey> ogra_: well, it probably will require installing terminal app, or enabling developer mode and installing phablet-tools on the PC
<dobey> we should just fix it so contacts/calendar sync works when you plug the phone into your PC :)
<ogra_> indeed, but that will still take a year :P
<ogra_> and during that year you will have people follow distro docs, making their system writable and installing random debs to achieve the task ... so having a script collection would be better inho
<dobey> they will probably search forums and do much worse than that :)
<popey> ogra_: https://code.launchpad.net/~popey/ubuntu-terminal-app/ubuntu-commands contribs welcome
<brunch875> I'll behave, I promise :p
<ogra_> popey, neat !
<ogra_> brunch875, no reason to behave, we want you to go wild :)  ... i dont want to have my mom g wild to get their contacts over though :)
<ogra_> s/thei/her/
<ogra_> (becaue she will all me ans ask me to fix the phone she broke when following some forum)
<ogra_> *call me
<brunch875> hah
<ogra_> YAY !
 * ogra_ has his alternative webapp containet implementation fully working :) 
<brunch875> hoorray!
<ogra_> no more top bar in my webapps ... and the dekko bottom menu instead fo navigating
<ogra_> (so also no more jiggly jumping of the page underneath your finger when the toolbar expands and collapses)
<brunch875> great great!
<brunch875> that jiggly jumping really annoys me!
<ogra_> me too ... and i *hate* having the back button at the top left
<brunch875> what I wonder is where the swipe from bottom went
<ogra_> that is what my implementation uses
<ogra_> you pull up from the bottom and get a navigation menu ... using the design of the dekko bottom menu
 * ogra_ needs to roll that into one of his apps to demo it 
<brunch875> hmph... bluetooth isn't complete, is it?
<brunch875> I'm trying to add a bluetooth keyboard which is detected but I can't click on it to pair it
<ogra_> in case anyone is fancy trying out a new webapp container concept ... http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch/google-plus.ogra_0.1_all.click ... (doesnt use the system auth, you need to log in on first connect)
<brunch875> sure! how do I install it? Just drag into /opt?
<ogra_> push it to the device ...
<ogra_> then: adb shell pkcon install-local --allow-untrusted /path/to/click
<brunch875> let's see if I'm skilled enough...
<ogra_> you should see a bunch of progress bars ... once they are done, pull down the app scope to refresh it ... there will be an ugly black/white globe icon with a mouse pointer in your app list
<ogra_> (saying google-plus underneath)
<peat-psuwit> rsalveti, ping
<brunch875> oi! grep links your name to cannons and soldiers
<brunch875> neat :P
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> yeah, i have quite a few webapps in the store :)
<brunch875> wow amaga it looks amazing
<brunch875> cheers man
<ogra_> :)
<brunch875> kudos on you
<ogra_> popey, in case you are interested http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch/google-plus.ogra_0.1_all.click ;)
<brunch875> double kudos for teaching me pkcon + push
<ogra_> (it definitely wins the contest for the ugliest icon)
<brunch875> such an inspiration
<brunch875> tomorrow I'm going to shake my teacher to teach ubuntu too next year instead of just android
<ogra_> well, its all stolen cde from others, just newly combined
<ogra_> *code
<ogra_> i only wrote the glue
<brunch875> extra points then
<brunch875> talks great about ubuntu as a development environment
<amahoola> hi
<brunch875> hello!
<amahoola> just recieved my bq :D
<brunch875> Woohoo! Enjoy!
<amahoola> thanks, its really awesome
<amahoola> only i want to install cmatrix so i can brag, but it wont let me. does somebody know if i have to enable sudo or something?
<ogra_> pushed the code to lp:~ogra/junk/alternate-webapp-container ... in case anyone is interested
<brunch875> well, stuff owned by root is "read only" so not even sudo will work to do that
<DonkeyHotei> it would be nice to run native code instead of just webapps
<brunch875> you can make it read-write
<brunch875> but making it read-write disables delta OTA updates
<brunch875> it's better if you download cmatrix to your home folder and run it from there
<amahoola> mhh, oke i will just do that then :P
<DonkeyHotei> not having dalvik gives a phone a lot more processing power, but for what?
<brunch875> for what? for blazing speed!
<DonkeyHotei> speed? of webapps?
<brunch875> my old android had better specs
<brunch875> and was slower
<brunch875> even launching the web
<amahoola> what is Dalvik? some kind of vm?
<brunch875> I even tried launching a ton of programs at the same time and it wound't slow down
<DonkeyHotei> amahoola: java
<amahoola> aaah
<amahoola> is there a way to turn off the screen dim after a minute? its kind off irritating when i am watching a youtube video..
<brunch875> yeah, head to settings
<brunch875> wait, that's for locking
<brunch875> hmm
<amahoola> that only changes the time before the screen goes totally black
<amahoola> yeah..
<ogra_> DonkeyHotei, you are free to write C++ Qt apps
<DonkeyHotei> within limits
<DonkeyHotei> for example, an irc client would not be possible
<ogra_> well, and there is QML ... which is kind of inbetween native and webapp
<ogra_> an irc client is surely possible if you offload a part of it somewhere else ... since you want push-service support anyway
<ogra_> i guess a combo of a bip server for which you write a push-service backend that can notify you together with a UI client that hoooks into the bip server would work just fne
<DonkeyHotei> offloading != running native on ubuntu
<ogra_> well, you can only "run" within tehbounds of the phone OS
<ogra_> and that means your app gets suspended when not focused
<ogra_> to use long runnning bits you need to use a system service ... which in case of messaging (IRC) is the push service
<ogra_> indeed you can always hack your phone to do everything natively ... nobody stops you :)
<ogra_> but apps that go into the store have to operate within the boundaries ...
<DonkeyHotei> some of the early criticisms of firefox os centered on needing internet all the time
<ogra_> well ... for certain tasks you need internet ...
<ogra_> and i guess 90% of what yu do on a smartphone uses internet nowadays ... no matter which OS
<DonkeyHotei> but is there really any point to using a webapp over using the same page in a browser?
<brunch875> hmm, I've been thinking about that. It could be that the webapp data is entirely local.
<brunch875> So if you made a game in HTML5 you would only have to click on the app icon
<brunch875> a good question would whether to assimilate the browser and the webapps together as the same thing or not
<brunch875> I agree that it's kind of pointless to have the facebook app as a plain link to m.facebook
<brunch875> especially if the internet is bad and the web stops loading halfway through
<brunch875> so you need to F5
<DonkeyHotei> i cannot imagine what can make that be considered a good idea
<brunch875> well, I've got to admit it's handy to have the icon around :D
<brunch875> but I'd rather have it under a new category which launches the full browser and not just stripped down
<DonkeyHotei> yes
<brunch875> but same goes for android webapps. So it isn't really an "OS issue" but rather something centered on the app itself. It's good to have the capabilities.
<DonkeyHotei> android isn't big on webapps, they're mostly java
<brunch875> yeah, I agree most apps should run on qt
<brunch875> but it's like that now, isn't it?
 * brunch875 waddles towards gluttony
<Bjoern_G> Hi folks... Could you please tell me, where to open bug reports for the BQ UbuntuPhone ???
<DonkeyHotei> launchpad
<ilario> +1 IMHO an app as interface for reportbug would be great
<Bjoern_G> There are serveral problems exist (Bluetooth, Telegram, CoreOS, etc... ) looking for a Launchpad-site, but nothing found so far...
<Bjoern_G> @ ilario: great idea... but where to link the app reports to ???
<ilario> what do you mean?
<Bjoern_G> Well, of course the bug report application needs to fill a website...  :-)
<Bjoern_G> Is it:   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=avengers     ?
<ilario> such an app would use the default target site for reportbug :) so, I think, launchpad
<dadexix86> Hello. I am the bq device. When I change the net type (2G-3G-WIFI) I receive a notification from "Voicemail" saying that I have 1819361974 voicemail messages. Is it a known bug? How can I report it?
<dadexix86> Obviously I am not the bq device, I am _using_ the bq device, sorry for the typo :)
<brunch875> woah... does this happen when you change net as in when you lose wifi connectivity?
<brunch875> that doesn't happen to me...
<brunch875> do you get this as an SMS?
<ilario> (on my previous comment 's/reportbug/ubuntu-bug/' that is actually installed on my phone, but only CLI)
<dadexix86> brunch875, not an SMS, just the notification
<dadexix86> brunch875, when I turn down wifi and switch to 2/3G, when I switch between 2G and 3G and when I go back to wi-fi. All of these actions generate this notification (and I do not know where it comes from, the title of the notification - the boldface one- is just "Voicemail")
<brunch875> crazy, that doesn't happen to me
<dadexix86> brunch875, yes it is crazy :) so, how do I report the bug?
<brunch875> you can try launchpad
<brunch875> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs
<brunch875> although I'm not sure there's a specific one for ubuntu touch
<dadexix86> brunch875, the "Report a bug" link sends me to the help page that says to report a bug through apport :S How do I report a bug without going through apport?
<brunch875> euh... I'm not really sure
<brunch875> any devs awake?
<dadexix86> brunch875, I asked now on the ubuntu-bugs IRC
<dadexix86> brunch875, hope someone will answer ;)
<brunch875> Be sure to tell me when you find out so I can tell others which ask later!
<ilario> before filing a new bug check that it hasn't already been reported, for example try to check this list https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu?field.searchtext=voicemail
<brunch875> it looks like there is one
<brunch875> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ofono/+bug/1353379
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1353379 in ofono (Ubuntu) "VoiceMail notification pretends there are 255 messages. It is not true there are only 2" [High,Confirmed]
<brunch875> thanks, ubot5
<dadexix86> thanks ilario , brunch875 and obviously also ubot5
<brunch875> :D
<ilario> :D
<ilario> btw dadexix86 send a bug report :) try like this: install terminal app; execute in the terminal "ubuntu-bug ofono"
<dadexix86> ilario the terminal asks for a password :S
<brunch875> it's the same as your lock
<dadexix86> brunch875, great
<brunch875> oh gods, java + sqlite is killing me. Is there no sprintf here?
<ilario> dadexix86 insert as a password the pin that you use for unlocking the screensaver, for me works
<Bjoern_G> Here are the main URLs for bug reports:
<Bjoern_G> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=avengers         https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Avengers          https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ofono/+bugs
<dadexix86> Bjoern_G, but Avengers isn't just for the Nexus devices?
<Bjoern_G> Dont know... If I connect BQ Aquarius via USB to my computer, "lsusb" shows "Nexus_4"
<Bjoern_G> Try "adb devices -l"    --> the same output
<ilario> rly? my lsusb shows no name, but lsusb -v prints "Aquaris_E4.5"
<brunch875> my devices -l also says nexus4 :p
<dadexix86> here I have same output as ilario
<Bjoern_G> Could you connect your phone via USB 2.0 ?? For me, only USB 3.0 is working
<brunch875> I'm 2.0 only
<brunch875> old pc
<Bjoern_G> Good for Linux... :-)
<brunch875> even runs starcraft 2 faster than windows using wine
<brunch875> how ironic
<Bjoern_G> Is someone using Telegram Messenger ???
<brunch875> me!
<ilario> I'm 2.0 only
<dadexix86> Bjoern_G me :)
<Bjoern_G> @ ilario: Did you get the notification sounds working ?
<Bjoern_G> + dadexi86
<brunch875> ah! I get it now
<adrian47> Another source based on cm11 could be good idea, as there is only cm port on my device
<ilario> @ Bjoern_G I still have to test that...
<Bjoern_G> My notification sounds are not working for telegram  :-(
<brunch875> the adb which comes with android sdk doesn't list my phablet
<brunch875> but the adb in the system repositories does
<dadexix86> Bjoern_G, next time I receive one I'll pay attention
<Bjoern_G> @ brunch875: Try to use the adb tool from sdk PPA
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Theres notification sounds? I've never heard notification sounds on my Nexus 7, granted I don't get many but regardless xD
<Bjoern_G> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<brunch875> I'll try later, right now I'm slightly tight on time
<Bjoern_G> Has anyone managed to pair BQ Aquarius with bluetooth car audio ???
<brunch875> I tried to pair it with my bluetooth keyboard
<brunch875> no luck
<brunch875> detects the keyboard but can't click on it to pair, does nothing
<brunch875> makes me glad I'm not an emacs user :D
<Bjoern_G> --> BT keyboard remains "grey" in list ???
<brunch875> yep
<Bjoern_G> me, too.   :-(
<Bjoern_G> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-bluetooth/+bug/1435044
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1435044 in indicator-bluetooth (Ubuntu) "Pairing with BT-keyboard fails" [Undecided,New]
<Bjoern_G> Thats mine...  :-)
<brunch875> how do I pull file via ADB when I'm logged in via shell?
<brunch875> I want to get the screenshot and share
<Bjoern_G> Mom
<Bjoern_G> Turn on "developer" mode...
<brunch875> I did. I mean, there's no command to push if I'm already logged in via adb shell, right?
<brunch875> Nevermind anyway, I used netcat :P
<brunch875> it looks like this for me
<brunch875> http://imgur.com/KG8UwNW
<Bjoern_G> @ brunch875:  This worked for me.....         adb pull /media/phablet/9A15-A3CC/Pictures/com.ubuntu.camera/
<Bjoern_G> Pulls all pics to current dir
<brunch875> aah can pull folders. that's neat
<Bjoern_G> I think, you could define more specific pull options like single files or placeholders, too
<brunch875> I just don't enjoy the absolute lack of autocompletion
<brunch875> so navigating long paths is cumbersome
<Bjoern_G> In Terminal app you could use the TAB option
<Bjoern_G> for autocompletion
<brunch875> yeah but from desktop using adb...
 * popey uses phablet-shell rather than adb shell
<popey> much nicer
<Bjoern_G> Hmmm...  first do an "adb shell", navigate to path, copy/paste
<brunch875> ooo
<brunch875> thanks popey
<brunch875> I owe you
<popey> also, phablet-shell; navigate to folder, then scp files to your other box
<popey> rather than send them over the usb cable, send them over wifi
<brunch875> that's what I kinda did for this screenshot
<brunch875> but with netcat
<popey> you can take screenshots from the pc too
<popey> phablet-screenshot foo.png
 * brunch875 is amazed
<Bjoern_G> phablet-shell --serial JUxxxxx    --> "error: closed"    :-(
<brunch875> is your phone unlocked?
<Bjoern_G> BQ Aquaris E4.5
<Bjoern_G> In Terminal I could do an "sudo -i"
<brunch875> I mean, you have to be past the lock screen
<Bjoern_G> Upps..
<Bjoern_G> Oh man... thanks... I am an idiot
<brunch875> man, these tools are great
<brunch875> but they lack manpages :D
<popey> --help :)
<brunch875> manpages be bettur!
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu Tuoch HTML5 How to create a fixed header? | http://askubuntu.com/q/599988
<brunch875> We've got a bot which does that? How neat!
<brunch875> [2015-03-22 20:02:40 - MainActivity] Failed to install MainActivity.apk on device 'JU0XXXXX': Permission denied
<brunch875> oops
<brunch875> I don't want to know what would have happened if I had disabled readonly
 * brunch875 is furious at java + sql ARRRRRRRGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<popey> That's common.
<brunch875> I just saw in my table the column scoreINTEGER
<brunch875> android log isn't too helpful :(
<brunch875> ooof... does anyone want to do my homework? :D
<ilario> noob question: how do I copy files on the phone? I just plugged it and I was expecting a /dev/sdb1 to appear... Should I use mtpfs?
<dadexix86> Bjoern_G, I received right now a message on Telegram, no sound
<brunch875> ilario, it WILL appear. You only have to unlock it
<brunch875> I mean, it has to be past the lock screen
<ilario> unlocking the phone nothing happens, no /dev/sdb1, no news from dmesg
<brunch875> that's weird...
<brunch875> try enabling developer mode on your phone, maybe :|
<ilario> already tried
<popey> ilario: we use mtp
<popey> you won't see it show up as /dev/sdb1 or anything like that
<popey> it shows up automounted for me in nautilus
<donno_> hi, i have a nexus 4 and installed ubuntu-touch in dualboot mode on it 4 weeks ago and i have no updates for the system, only for the apps; is it normal?
<donno_> the ubuntu-touc based on vivid-vervet
<popey> yes
<popey> although I haven't used dual-boot myself.
<donno_> i mean vivid vervet based ubuntu-touch was not updated since 4 weeks , is it normal?
<popey> It's updated daily, but I suspect you need to do something special to update a dual-boot install
<Elleo> donno_: the 'stable' vivid channel (devel) hasn't received an update recently, that's all happening in devel-proposed at the moment
<Elleo> donno_: because there's a tonne of big changes it isn't currently in a state that meets all the promotion criteria to move an image from devel-proposed to devel
<donno_> yes i have installed that one , the newest
<donno_> in generel, will be updated later or not?
<Elleo> it'll be updated as soon as there proposed image meets the criteria necessary to consider it "stable"(ish)
<Elleo> I have no idea about multiboot stuff though
<donno_> ok, thx for the info
<donno_> i look for updates on settings-update ...
<donno_> and UT only updates the apps
<popey> yeah, I'm pretty sure the dual boot install is different
<popey> but the wiki is currently broken
<popey> so I can't confirm that
<Elleo> donno_: if you look in settings -> about this phone, what does it say under the "OS section"?
<donno_> ok, good to know
<popey> ooh, now its working
<Elleo> particularly the revision number (r<number>)
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/DualBootInstallation
<donno_> wait , i have to boot it, now i am on android
<popey> "Ubuntu system updates are not yet supported from the Ubuntu side, but they can be done via the Android app"
<popey> there's your answer
<donno_> ok, wich android app?
<donno_> can i get it on playstore?
<donno_> build 20141119
<popey> I have no idea, never done this.
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/DualBootInstallation is the documentation for it
<donno_> vivid vervet (dev-branch)  20141201-020204
<donno_> is my build nr.
<donno_> <Elleo>
<donno_> thx popey
<Elleo> donno_: sounds like that's irrelevant if multiboot is what's stopping the upgrades
<Elleo> donno_: I was looking for the revision number (r<something>) rather than the build number, as if that was a very low number (e.g. 1) it'd indicate you were definitely on devel instead of devel-proposed
<Elleo> donno_: but it sounds like everything is done differently for multiboot stuff
<donno_> ok, what shell i do , what is the best solution for me to get the best UT for my nexus4 ?
<donno_> i have used the nultiboot app on android to install ubuntu touch in dualboot mode
<donno_> see: http://forum.xda-developers.com/nexus-4/orig-development/mod-multirom-v24-t2472295
<Elleo> donno_: based on the instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/DualBootInstallation it sounds like you need to use that same app to handle updates
<Elleo> donno_: can't help you with that though, as I don't dual boot
<donno_> ok thx
<donno_> will look into it
<zasplas> hi everyone :)
<popey> hi
<zasplas> will tethering be implemented? thanks
<popey> yes
<popey> at some point
<popey> i think ogra_ had a magic script that can do it from the command line
<Elleo> I think jgdx has been working on wifi tethering recently (with full gui stuff and everything)
<donno_> is there a chat app like pidin for UT ?
<donno_> pidgin
<donno_> that handle xmpp protokoll ?
<popey> not yet.
<popey> opportunity for development there
<zasplas> Is there any place on the web where i can read the new features that will be implemented soon? thanks (sorry for my english)
<popey> zasplas: good question - not that I'm aware of
<zasplas> popey: thanks :)
<ilario> popey: thanks, I managed to copy files on the phone using jmtpfs
<adrian47> Why android logs are so short?
<amiguetemelide> god night, i´m trying to conect adb to my bq ubuntu edition from my ubuntu desktop and no device found, i´ve turned on developer mode. someone helps?
<brunch875> you can't connect if the device is on the lock screen
<brunch875> you have to enter your pin and be someplace like the main scope
<amiguetemelide> yes, i´m on the today scope and screen is on
<brunch875> does it still not connect via adb?
<amiguetemelide> no
<brunch875> what exactly is the error message?
<Elleo> amiguetemelide: what version of ubuntu are you running on the desktop?
<amiguetemelide> the only thing when i turned on/off developer mode is the device hhd appear and desapear in dash like i plug and unplug the phone
<amiguetemelide> i´m using 14.04 on my desktop
<Elleo> amiguetemelide: that'll be it then; the version of adb in 14.04 doesn't know about the BQ vendor id
<Elleo> amiguetemelide: you can add it at run time by creating a file called ~/.android/adb_usb.ini containing the string: 0x2a47
<amiguetemelide> ok elleo, i´m going to try that
<amiguetemelide> Elleo: the same problem
<amiguetemelide> ~$ adb devices returns me:
<amiguetemelide> List of devices attached
<amiguetemelide> whith no devices
<amiguetemelide> i think the problem is my phone conects like multimedia device instead of adb device
<nhaines> amiguetemelide: no, it'll connect as both at once.
<amiguetemelide> nhaines: ah, ok
<amiguetemelide> Elleo: the file tha i´ve created in my personal folder /.android may be adb_usb.ini or without extension (adb_usb)?
<rsalveti> peat-psuwit: krillin is dual-sim, but the modem interface is common for both sims
<rsalveti> peat-psuwit: whtn the audio mode is activated, it works for both
<rsalveti> cwayne: landed earlier today
<brunch875> arrrrgh I'm running out of workspaces
<brunch875> 4 is not enough
<brunch875> at this rate I'll have to download the compiz tools
<Bjoern_G> Does anyone know the "loqui" messenger (whatsapp for FireFoxOS & Ubuntu Touch)
<Bjoern_G> ??
<brunch875> ...the what?
<brunch875> there's actually whatsapp?
<Bjoern_G> https://github.com/loqui/im
<Bjoern_G> The guys try to port the messenger from Firefox to UbuntuTouch and I actually try to install it on emulator
<Bjoern_G> http://loqui.im/
<Bjoern_G> If you find out the way to install it, let me know...
<cwayne> rsalveti, neato, will try a new build
<cwayne> doubt it fixes the wifi, but definitely still needed regardless :P
<rsalveti> cwayne: check that it uses ubuntu-touch-generic-initrd_0.90_armhf.deb during build
<cwayne> rsalveti, where can i check that
<rsalveti> cwayne: in the out dir
<rsalveti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10655733/
<rsalveti> the logic that uses it
<DonkeyHotei> rsalveti: here is the wakelock list for hammerhead http://paste.ubuntu.com/10631710/
<cwayne> yeap its got the right version
<cwayne> rsalveti, gah, no change after i updated the system.img
<rsalveti> cwayne: what do you mean?
<cwayne> i ran the update system.img script with my new build, and on boot still no /android/firmware mounted
<rsalveti> cwayne: can you give me your dmesg again?
<cwayne> rsalveti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10655821/
<rsalveti> cwayne: makes no sense if indeed using the latest version
<rsalveti> cwayne: did you do a clean build or just a rebuild?
<cwayne> just a rebuild after a repo sync
<rsalveti> cwayne: wonder if you'd need a clean build
<rsalveti> you can help debugging by applying http://paste.ubuntu.com/10655854/ as well
<rsalveti> with that, you can go at out/target/product/bacon/ubuntu-root and edit the initrd script
<rsalveti> then just do a rebuild
<rsalveti> the initrd script: scripts/touch
<cwayne> cool, will try that next, just kicked off a clean build
<rsalveti> cwayne: the function that checks for the partitions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10655862/
<rsalveti> from dmesg you can see that it gets until the 'checking mount label' message
<rsalveti> like: [   15.563002] initrd: checking mount label mmcblk0p16
<rsalveti> [   15.569102] initrd: checking mount label mmcblk0p15
<ilario> I'm trying to open .avi files on the phone: one says "Video format not supported" while another file simply doesn't work, but then I get "Error playing video. Fail to connect with playback backend." for every video file I try to open and audio files doesn't work anymore. Should I file a bug on mediaplayer-app?
<rsalveti> but probably stops at:
<rsalveti>         [ ! -e "$path" ] && continue
<rsalveti> which is the piece I don't yet understand
<cwayne> hm
<rsalveti> cwayne: so add more debug in there
<rsalveti> ilario: "Error playing video. Fail to connect with playback backend." probably means that media-hub crashed
<rsalveti> after you tried to play with the unsupported video
<rsalveti> ilario: if you can create a sample of that video, or just upload it somewhere public, we can check what is going on
<rsalveti> ilario: also, which device?
<ilario> BQ Aquaris, now I'm going to upload the bad video somewhere
<DonkeyHotei> on a related note, it thinks ogg theora video files are audio and refuses to play them
<rsalveti> right, some formats are not necessarily supported by the hardware yet
<rsalveti> ilario: great, also feel free to open a bug against https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/media-hub
<brunch875> how hard is it to port an existing ubuntu game written in SDL? There's this amazing roguelike named powder in the repos which would be very very neat to play in utouch
<bregma> brunch875, SDL1.2 or SDL2 ?
<brunch875> give me a sec, there should be a way of knowing by looking at the source code
<ilario> rsalveti the video is this one http://uz.sns.it/~ilario/utouch-media-hub.avi I'm going to file the bug
<rsalveti> ilario: great, thanks
<DonkeyHotei> brunch875: it's 1.2
<DonkeyHotei> bregma: ^
<bregma> brunch875, I only ask because SDL2 is known to work on the phone, you just need to bundle it into the click but libSDL1.2 still needs work
<brunch875> thank you, crazy mill fighter
<DonkeyHotei> :)
<brunch875> I feel honored that you wear such nickname; I live in the same city Cervantes used to live
<DonkeyHotei> people routinely read the last letter as L instead of i
<brunch875> haha
<ilario> after sending its report, ubuntu-bug says that I have to open a link, press "1" for launching the browser but the browser didn't start (and I don't know how to copy the URL from the terminal app)
<rsalveti> right, you'd need to copy the url and open it in a browser
<brunch875> can someone check if I'm in more rooms? I think empathy isn't being too empathic
<Talustus> ahrg :(
<rsalveti> cwayne: any luck?
<Talustus> still no graphical boot
<DonkeyHotei> brunch875: freenode sets the invisible usermode by default, so you'd have to turn that off for us to see
<Talustus> rsalveti any idea what could be wrong -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10656055/
<Talustus> kernel already has debug set on commandline
<brunch875> hmm I don't think empathy has that functionality :p
<ilario> rsalveti this seems like a bug from ubuntu-bug, no? Should I file it?
<rsalveti> Talustus: lightdm probably failed in your case when starting (as it starts mir right after that)
<rsalveti> Talustus: check /var/log/lightdm/
<rsalveti> ilario: probably a good idea, yeah
<Talustus> ok moment rsalveti will restore ubuntu disk
<cwayne> rsalveti, just finishing up building
<rsalveti> Talustus: usually this happens when the permissions are not correct for the graphics related devices in /dev/
<rsalveti> Talustus: converting the ueventd file into a proper udev file usually fixes that, but it might be a different issue
<Talustus> yeah i have seen a line like can not open /dev/xconsole
<rsalveti> Talustus: would also be good to run sudo /system/bin/logcat at the same time it triest o start lightdm
<Talustus> it drops me to a root shell
<Talustus> no need for sudo but also no logcat for some reason maybe somthing is wrong with the nderlaying android
<popey> ilario: no, run ubuntu-bug from ssh'ed in, not from terminal on device.
<popey> ilario: or from adb shell, or whatever
<ilario> mmmh this seems a good idea :)
<popey> ilario: it's actually a bug in the terminal - in that it doesn't know what a url is
<popey> i am not convinced we should fix that
<popey> we should on the desktop..
<Talustus> hm rsalveti
<Talustus> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# ls -la /android/system/bin/logcat
<Talustus> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 13656 Mar 20 2015 /android/system/bin/logcat
<Talustus> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# /android/system/bin/logcat
<Talustus> bash: /android/system/bin/logcat: No such file or directory
<Talustus> there is no "/system" mounted
<Talustus> and /var/log/lightdm/ is empty
<rsalveti> right, yeah, failed to even start android then
<ilario> popey is there any way to copy some text from terminal-app? This seems a really needed feature...
<rsalveti> because it couldn't mount it
<Talustus> but everything is mounted under /android
<popey> ilario: yes, long press
<cwayne> rsalveti, it seems improved, but still none on /android type tmpfs (rw,relatime,size=4k,nr_inodes=143239)
<rsalveti> cwayne: have dmesg again?
<rsalveti> cwayne: guess time for you to debug that script then :-)
<rsalveti> Talustus: well, you said you have nothing under /android/system
<Talustus> i have
<Talustus> everything is there
<rsalveti> hm, why would /android/system/bin/logcat fail then
<Talustus> i dont know
<Talustus> i think
<Talustus> thats the point where the trouble starts
<Talustus> Jan 1 01:04:11 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [ 33.850250] initrd: mounting /root/var/lib/lxc/android/system.img as /root/android/system
<Talustus> Jan 1 01:04:11 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [ 34.558166] init: ureadahead main process (343) terminated with status 5
<Talustus> Jan 1 01:04:11 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [ 34.896209] init: mounted-proc main process (361) terminated with status 1
<cwayne> rsalveti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10656181/
<rsalveti> the ureadahead message is fine
<Talustus> and the mount-proc comes maybe from this=?
<Talustus> Jan 1 01:04:11 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [ 33.106414] EXT2-fs (loop1): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (40)
<rsalveti> cwayne: really weird, it did mount /cache and /persist
<Talustus> this line is several times in the log but always the filesystem gets mounted
<rsalveti> and it tried mounting the others (probably did the mount command)
<rsalveti> cwayne: maybe the mount command from initrd (possibly busybox) doesn't support some of the mount options in there
<cwayne> ah maybe
<XDS2010_> can you guys help me put ubuntu touch on my vzwM8 and use multirom ? is this supported yet ?
<rsalveti> Talustus: that's fine, it tries first with ext2, then ext3, then ext4
<rsalveti> the mounted-proc error is indeed weird
<XDS2010_> where can i get support for this rom ?
<rsalveti> Talustus: but still fined to fail:
<rsalveti>     if [ -e "${MOUNTPOINT}"/slabinfo ]; then
<rsalveti>         chmod 0400 "${MOUNTPOINT}"/slabinfo
<rsalveti> *fine
<rsalveti> Talustus: guess best to do is to investigate if the lxc container started or not
<XDS2010_> anyone working on a m8 port ?
<Talustus> hm
<Talustus> the question for me is
<Talustus> it mounts system and data under /android
<Talustus> shouldnt it mount vendor and cache as well?
<Talustus> or firmware
<Talustus> its at least in the fstab.qcom
<rsalveti> if they are a specified on a different partition, yeah
<rsalveti> your dmesg should probably explain why
<rsalveti> Talustus: mind pasting that?
<rsalveti> maybe you're having the same issue cwayne got with his devic
<Talustus> fstab.qcom has system cache data and firmware in it
<Talustus> but only data and system get mounted
<Talustus> Jan 1 01:04:11 ubuntu-phablet rsyslogd-2039: Could no open output pipe '/dev/xconsole': No such file or directory [try http://www.rsyslog.com/e/2039 ]
<Talustus> is that related or can be ignored?
<rsalveti> I don't have that on my krillin, so probably not related
<Talustus> shoudl i maybe try a different rootfs?
<rsalveti> Talustus: can you paste your dmesg?
<Talustus> yes
<Talustus> rsalveti -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10656289/
<rsalveti> [   28.847442] initrd: checking fstab /root/var/lib/lxc/android/rootfs/fstab* for additional mount points
<rsalveti> [   28.896759] initrd: checking mount label mmcblk0p13
<rsalveti> [   28.942535] initrd: checking mount label mmcblk0p26
<Talustus> yeah
<rsalveti> Talustus: it checks for the above partitions, but doesn't mount any
<Talustus> yes
<rsalveti> what are those partitions?
<Talustus> it does
<Talustus> for system
<Talustus> and data
<rsalveti> system is different, same for data
<Talustus> firmware
<rsalveti> right, exactly the same issue cwayne has
<rsalveti> if you rebuild your image, you will be using the latest initrd, which will at least try to mount the device
<rsalveti> but might fail, not exactly sure why yet
<Talustus> so i only need to rebuild bootimg?
<AskUbuntu> Consequences of using apt-get in ubuntu touch | http://askubuntu.com/q/600065
<rsalveti> Talustus: the android initrd is inside the system image, so you need to rebuild and flash that
<Talustus> i can mount it in recovery and just replace the ramdisk
<Talustus> flashing is a bit tricky for that device
<Talustus> only has small data part (2 gig) wich is nearly full
<rsalveti> yeah, that is easier if you know what to do
<rsalveti> it's under /system/boot/
<Talustus> yep
<Talustus> android-ramdisk
<rsalveti> oh, sorry, but you actually want to update the ubuntu initrd
<Talustus> yea
<rsalveti> was thinking about another issue
<Talustus> that waqs why i asked
<rsalveti> so yeah, just update the bootimg and flash that
<Talustus> only bootimg then
<Talustus> kk
<Talustus> rebuilding moment please
<Talustus> Downloading ubuntu-touch-generic-initrd version 0.90
<Talustus> that should be the new one then
<rsalveti> yup
<Talustus> ok flashing kernel now
<AskUbuntu> Is there any way to get the Ubuntu tablet interface on an Intel powered 2-in-1 machine? | http://askubuntu.com/q/600066
<Talustus> seems to bootloop now
<Talustus> jep rsalveti
<Talustus> cache and firmware mounted
<rsalveti> Talustus: great, but still in a bootloop?
<Talustus> it looped 2 times then booted
<Talustus> stil no dislay
<rsalveti> interesting, alright
<rsalveti> anything in /var/log/lightdm?
<Talustus> no
<rsalveti>  /var/log/lxc/android.log might be useful as well
<rsalveti> Talustus: run ps aux and paste me the output
<Talustus> empty
<rsalveti> lightdm just starts if lxc-android-config.conf runs successfully
<rsalveti> that is the job that starts the android container
<rsalveti> lxc-start -n android -- /init
<rsalveti> you can add some flags for it to be more verbose as well
<Talustus> --verbose?
<Talustus> also
<Talustus> lot of line
<Talustus> [ 33.965393] systemd-udevd[141]: maximum number (12) of children reached
<Talustus> [ 33.965423] systemd-udevd[141]: maximum number (12) of children reached
<rsalveti>   -o, --logfile=FILE               Output log to FILE instead of stderr
<rsalveti>   -l, --logpriority=LEVEL          Set log priority to LEVEL
<rsalveti> oh, that shouldn't be good
<rsalveti> still, udev shouldn't interfere with the container
<Talustus> here is a new dmesg rsalveti
<Talustus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10656501/
<rsalveti> yeah, seems the container didn't even start
<rsalveti> start on cgmanager-ready
#ubuntu-touch 2016-03-21
<ozzz> Hello 2 all!
<ozzz> Fellaz please can someboduy help me, I cant understand how to add custom repo to manifest.xml. I have unofficial git with source of CM for my phone. It been tested before, works well. But how to add it correctly for building Ubuntu Touch, I dont know, even can't find any additional info.
<morphis> oSoMoN: ping
<oSoMoN> morphis, hey, what’s up?
<morphis> oSoMoN: I've found the reason for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webbrowser-app/+bug/1553657
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1553657 in Canonical System Image "Clicking on camera & microphone settings crashes app on mako & flo" [Critical,Confirmed]
<morphis> in progress of landing a fix
<oSoMoN> morphis, that’s great news, thanks for working on it!
<morphis> oSoMoN: np
<ozzz> gusy, anybody here?
<ozzz> pls need help
<lotuspsychje> !ask | ozzz
<ubot5> ozzz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ozzz> ubot5:  please can someboduy help me, I cant understand how to add custom repo to
<ubot5> ozzz: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ozzz>               manifest.xml. I have unofficial git with source of CM for my phone. It been tested before,
<ozzz>               works well. But how to add it correctly for building Ubuntu Touch, I dont know, even can't
<ozzz>               find any additional info.
<ozzz> lol )
<ozzz> ubot is just a bot...
<ozzz> lotuspsychje: pls, maybe you can help. I have source of cyanogen mod, it works on my phone, but isn't official version. and I don't understand how I need correctly add it to the manifest.xml to build ubuntu touch for my phone
<lotuspsychje> ozzz: i wouldnt know sorry, in this channel you might need a lil patience, as we across several timezones
<lotuspsychje> ozzz: so best to repeat your issue(once in a while) and idle/patient
<ozzz> lotuspsychje: thanks! ofcourse I will wait!
<javier4> I'm here again. Anybody knows where can I find info and link to 5.x branch of UbuntuTouch repo?
<javier4> I'm here again. Anybody knows where can I find info and link to 5.x branch of UbuntuTouch repo?
<ogra_> javier4, perhaps ondra can point you in the right direction
<ondra> javier4  repo init -u ssh://w-ondra@code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com:29418/aosp/platform/manifest -b personal/w-ondra/phablet-5.1.1_r5 -g
<ogra_> :)
<ozzz> sorry for asking third time. maybe someone can help me add unofficial cm mod to the manifest.xml?
<javier4> Thanks to both of you, guys! I'm going to try my first port on a new device, and this one ships with an android 5.1 rom.
<javier4> ondra, is it stable enough?
<ondra> javier4 yeah, camera has problem with video recording
<ondra> javier4 otherwise all should work
<javier4> Perfect. Thanks again.
<morphis> oSoMoN: just found: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webbrowser-app/+bug/1560068
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1560068 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "Settings report incorrect Microphone device names" [Undecided,New]
<oSoMoN> morphis, thanks for the report
<morphis> oSoMoN: IMHO sth we should better fix before we release OTA10
<oSoMoN> morphis, yeah, but I’m on something more urgent for OTA10 already, will take a look asap but I can’t promise anything
<morphis> oSoMoN: we could adjust the name of the source in Pulse but you would need to do a mapping for the language stuff anyway, so how do we take this best?
<oSoMoN> morphis, if you have suggestions, feel free to add them to the bug report
<morphis> oSoMoN: are there any translations for this in place?
<ondra> jabawok no prob
<ondra> jabawok sorry, wrong nick
<oSoMoN> morphis, not that I know of, oxide is simply exposing the names of the sources as it gets them from pulse, and the browser simply displays that information
<morphis> oSoMoN: ok, then we need some filter for the null input
<ozzz> why i'm getting that error when syncing the source? : Couldn't find remote ref refs/heads/phablet-4.4.2_r1
<kenvandine> mterry, mzanetti: did anyone ever figure out what was causing system-settings to hang with silo 41?
<mzanetti> kenvandine, still on it... but no, we haven't figured it yet
<kenvandine> :(
<mzanetti> kenvandine, fwiw, it's unity8 that it's hanging, not the settings. the settings just happen to trigger it most often
<kenvandine> is it a particular panel that hangs?
<kenvandine> ok
<popey> ogra_: do you recall any particular reason why we don't ship telnet on the phone? :)
<ogra_> nope, i dont
<ogra_> do we still ship it elsewhere ?
 * ogra_ thought we even dropped it from the dresktop default installls
<ogra_> ah, i see it in the mainifest of the daily desktop image
<ozzz> dear friends, sorry for so many stupid questions
<ozzz> but plz help me undertsand someone
<ozzz> fatal: Couldn't find remote ref refs/heads/phablet-4.4.2_r1
<popey> ogra_: I "need" it on the phone
<popey> think it's a reasonable thing to ask?
<ogra_> popey, well, talk to the seed-master then ...
<popey> It's super useful for debugging connections / servers (and playing MUDs)
<ozzz> why I'm getting that
<MSponge> Saw this about that $4 phone you may like - http://liliputing.com/2016/03/so-about-that-4-smartphone.html
<MSponge> leaves.
<mcphail> popey: add busybox and a simlink to your ~/bin directory? Think there is telnet in there...
<ogra_> +1
<popey> wont that need me to ssh localhost?
<ogra_> thats definitely a valid workaround
<mcphail> popey: don't know. Haven't _actually_ tried it ;)
 * popey tries
<popey> ~/bin isn't in the path
<ogra_> it should after you createdit and rebooted
<mcphail> you sure...? I thought it was
<ogra_> (there is a chack in bashrc (or was it profile)
<ogra_> *check
<popey> nope, not there
<popey> my ~/bin has existed for a long time
<ogra_> it is actually in ~/.profile
<ogra_> on desktop installs at least
<ogra_> if [ -d "$HOME/bin" ] ; then
<ogra_>     PATH="$HOME/bin:$PATH"
<ogra_> fi
<popey> that can't be being run then
 * mcphail realises the binary he has in ~/bin is also installed in /usr/local/bin
<mcphail> popey: stick it in /usr/local/bin. That is definitely in the default $PATH
<popey> uhm
<popey> cp: cannot create regular file ‘/usr/local/bin/busybox’: Read-only file system
<popey> :)
<ogra_> mcphail, but requires a writable root
<ogra_> is there a ~/.profile on the phone ?
<ogra_> (you could just try adding one)
<dobey> should be
<popey> i have one
<popey> it has the lines
<popey> but clearly isn't being used
<ogra_> oh
<popey> maybe a terminal bug
<ogra_> well, check via ssh
<ogra_> if its not used there either then there is a systemic bug
<dobey> likely the terminal isn't creating a login session
<popey> telnet works when i phablet-shell
<popey> but not via terminal app
<mcphail> does it run from terminal app if you type bin/telnet?
<dobey> popey: is the apparmor-easyprof fix landed yet?
<dobey> popey: iow, this is probably the same reason "sudo chroot" doesn't work
<dobey> bug #1534807
<ubot5> bug 1534807 in Canonical System Image "Cannot run "sudo chroot ." in Terminal" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1534807
<dobey> jdstrand: ^^ did new apaprmor-easyprof go into vivid overlay yet?
<jdstrand> no
<jdstrand> I can try to do that this week. I was going to bundle it with another change
<dobey> jdstrand: ok, that'd be great
<popey> mcphail: no
<dobey> popey, mcphail: ^^ that's why you can't run telnet if it's under $HOME
<popey> :(
<popey> at least it's known, thanks!  😃
<mcphail> Ah well, at least it looks as if it is going to be fixed soon :)
<dobey> if you copy the binary to /tmp or something though, should work, as a workaround :)
 * mcphail wonders if busybox + simlinnks should be added to the system image..?
<mcphail> *symlinks
<ozzz> gents, somebody pls, why I'm getting
<ozzz> fatal: Couldn't find remote ref refs/heads/phablet-4.4.2_r1
<ozzz> I only found this
<ozzz> repo init -u https://code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com/p/aosp/platform/manifest.git -b phablet-4.4.2_r1
<ozzz> but no chance to sync repos
<ozzz> anyway I'm getting that "Can't find" error
<ozzz> maybe this because version 4.4.2 is no longer supported?
<mhall119> mariogrip: are you around for our call?
<mcphail> Ooh - a proprietary nvidia driver which supports Mir! Perhaps I can get back to trying to develop a Mir client now
<dobey> mcphail: "a mir client" ?
<mcphail> dobey: I had started trying to port the godot game engine for the phone, but gave up as developing for Mir was a massive pain
<mcphail> dobey: It will help if I can hack it on my desktop
<dobey> mcphail: oh, is it not using SDL?
<mcphail> no
<dobey> well, if you have to link to libmir*, shipping an app on the phone is a giant pain anyway
<mcphail> is it?
<dobey> because it's not technically a stable part of the SDK; so every time the ABI breaks, you have to rebuild, and then you can only support phones running on the latest update
<mcphail> Must be possible, because SDL2 links to it
<dobey> oh, sure, it's possible
<dobey> it's just a pain :)
<mcphail> yes - found that with SDL2. Trying to get the right version for the right Mir is annoying
 * mcphail wishes the Mir devs would increment the major version number on API/ABI breaks
<dobey> eh, that wouldn't really help
<mcphail> dobey: it would help my brain
<mcphail> dobey: with some versions being compatible, and others not, it becomes hard to know when you have to rebuild
<dobey> there's also the fun gcc 4 vs gcc 5 issues too
<ozzz> Fortunately i resolved that problems
<ozzz> that i asked for help above
<mterry> kenvandine: fyi the About and Reset buttons in System Settings don't have haptics
<kenvandine> mterry, in the main view?
<mterry> kenvandine: yeah
<kenvandine> because the listitems, i don't remember the backstory on that
<mterry> kenvandine: I suspect they are supposed to though.  Could use an AbstractButton or just call haptics.play() manually
<kenvandine> mterry, i think it'll get fixed when we finish the slotsLayout work
<mterry> kenvandine: most of the other listitems in USS do haptics
<kenvandine> we're about half done with the port to the new listitem
<mterry> kenvandine: oh is there a redesign in the works?
<mterry> kenvandine: ah
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> been stalled for a while though :/
<mterry> kenvandine: well cool!
<kenvandine> we have lots of code done :)
<la_juyis> hey, anyone having problems with mtp on rc proposed?
<jibel> la_juyis, what kind of problem?
<jibel> la_juyis, like michi on the mailing list?
<la_juyis> jibel, basically it seems to lose connection all the time. I was trying to see some pics, and I couldn't, so i figured I'd copy them to my computer but it's not woking either. i get to copy some and then  I got an error like it couldn't read the file in the phone
<la_juyis> jibel, hihihihihi
<jibel> la_juyis, which device?
<la_juyis> jibel, mx4
<jibel> la_juyis, usb on mx4 is a bit flaky
<jibel> when it works
<la_juyis> hm... so it might be a Mission:Impossible to get those pics out with the cable?
<jibel> la_juyis, try different cables, try from another machine. Personally my mx4 only works fine over usb when connected to a usb1 hub or an old eeepc
<la_juyis> lol
<la_juyis> ok :) thanks
<popey> yeah, dont use usb3
<la_juyis> Go WiFi Transfer go!
<la_juyis> popey, oh, ok. good one
<la_juyis> thanks guys
<jibel> la_juyis, you can always transfer over ssh
<jibel> la_juyis, or by email ;)
<la_juyis> jibel, yeah, not so much. I'm also having problem with a captive portal. for some reason the browser doesn't take me to the login page :/
 * la_juyis has to report that on LP
<jibel> la_juyis, there is likely a bug already. It's an issue since day 1 on this machine
<la_juyis> I'll wait until i get a "freer" wifi
<la_juyis> jibel, i know it works with *some* portals
<la_juyis> but not at my local airport, for example, or at this hotel. don't know which kind of info could help thou
<popey> la_juyis: open terminal, paste url from browser into it
<popey> wget <url>
<popey> so you capture the html
<popey> although might also be some js / css failing
<la_juyis> popey, will try that!
<Haydn127> Hi, I'm currently on Ubuntu Touch (devel) running in windowed mode on a Nexus 7 2013. I've seen demos of this being able to run X11 apps such as LibreOffice or Gimp. Where can I find a guide on how to do this as currently when I try to run one from the terminal it displays "Can't connect to X11 window server using ':0.0' as the value of the DISPLAY
<Haydn127>  variable.".
<popey> Haydn127: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Libertine
<sakrecoer> hi, for bugs with wifi settings, were should i file/search for tickets?
<sakrecoer> never mind, i just found it :)
#ubuntu-touch 2016-03-22
<lpotter> note to self: ssh does NOT work when in flight mode and wifi is off
<mariogrip> popey: are you on this early? if not ping me when your on :)
<ozzz> Good day all!
<molavy> hi
<molavy> i found ubuntu touch don't support farsi(persian) keyboard
<molavy> how can i help them to add persian keyboard to ubuntu touch
<molavy> i can develop in python, php , java languages
<ozzz> don't know molavy , you need to wait others, stay on channel.
<popey> mariogrip: ping :)
<mariogrip> popey: hi, I setup a build server that will build ubp-5.1 on every git push so we can keep the source at good source at all time
<mariogrip> building now, so I will fix the errors that popes up and fix them correcly
<mariogrip> good shape*
<popey> oooh
<popey> hows portcraft going?
<mariogrip> popey: I hopefully get done with v1 this week, need some more work, haven't started on the kernel bit yet
<popey> cool
<ozzz> guys, please anybody knows where I can find Apparmor git repo?
<molavy> any idea?
<ozzz> in official wiki, url's not awailable
<ozzz> here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/AppArmorForPhabletKernels
<mariogrip> popey: also, talked with mhall about docs, I was thinking is it a good idea to merge ubp and ubuntu docs (porting) so we can work on one insted of two seperate
<popey> ozzz: ping jdstrand when he's about
<popey> mariogrip: totally :)
<mariogrip> :D
<mariogrip> popey: could you do some testing of the source (build) later today?
<popey> mariogrip: sure thing!
<mariogrip> Awesome! i'll ping u when im done with fixing all the blockers
<ozzz> popey, thnx
<popey> sweet!
<ozzz> popey: yesterday I finally get repos working, fetched all source, now preparing the kernel for sgh-i847 samsung
<popey> ozzz: that's going to be a challenge!
<popey> 512MB RAM is lower than we've ever run Ubuntu Touch in.
<ozzz> popey: i knew that it will be  painful
<ozzz> popey: looks like ubuntu wouldn't work :(
<ozzz> popey: this phone has 4gb interfnal flash
<popey> ozzz: it sounds too low spec
<ozzz> popey: how many space uses default build?
<popey> I don't actually know how much it is unpacked on disk, sorry.
<popey> the lowest phone we support so far is the e4.5 which has 8GB
<popey> and 1GB RAM
<mariogrip> it uses about 2GB ubuntu alone
<ozzz> popey: mariogrip thanks for info! seems I have a chance :)
<mariogrip> :D
<ozzz> 2gb will be free for apps
 * mcphail hands ozzz a crowbar and some vaseline
<ozzz> hahaha :D
<mariogrip> cant you add a sd card to it?
<ozzz> mariogrip: i have 14gb kingston
<mariogrip> :)
<ozzz> I just not fully understand how compile process goes
<ozzz> I have CM source with kernel for this phone, unofficial , but it really works
<ozzz> I have tested it before
<HaloSponge> https://twitter.com/kokoye2007/status/711361017192652800 ITS READY !
<Smurphy> HaloSponge: What is ready ???
<Smurphy> I can't access twitter.
<popey> Smurphy: ask mariogrip :)
<Smurphy> mariogrip what's that ? running on ubuntu touch ? You have one other non twitter link?
<mariogrip> that seems like android
<mariogrip> Smurphy: http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-touch-os-is-now-being-ported-to-the-oneplus-x-android-smartphone-501910.shtml
<mariogrip> HaloSponge: "IT'S READY" it it just booted, no wifi, no call, no data yet
<HaloSponge> mariogrip: Whats the funding for then ?
<HaloSponge> more software ?
<HaloSponge> Hows the new Wiki goin' ?
<mariogrip> HaloSponge: was used to buy the device, and the rest will be used for new devices
<ogra_> mariogrip, pfft ... calls and data ... who cares as long as you can sideload game apps :P
<mariogrip> HaloSponge: was thinking about switching to the new this week
<popey> looking forward to more qualcomm based phones
<ogra_> +1
 * popey taps his oneplus x
<mariogrip> ogra_: haha :P I have been really addicted to the balls game so yet
<mariogrip> yeah** not yet
<ogra_> :)
<mariogrip> I think popey should try to build to his own device :)
<mariogrip> maybe without my source :P using portcraft :D
<HaloSponge> copeyPhone !
<jdstrand> tyhicks: ok, this one I think is real :) can you ping ozzz for the apparmor git repo. apparently https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/AppArmorForPhabletKernels is out of date
<Smurphy> mariogrip: Thx.
<Smurphy> I already got a BQ 4.5 :} Love it.
<ozzz> maybe someone knows, why I got this error:
<ozzz> build/core/product_config.mk:222: *** Can not locate config makefile for product "aokp_apache".  Stop.
<mariogrip> ozzz: you're probably trying to use Cyanogenmod configs on aosp
<mariogrip> or aokp
<ozzz> mariogrip: yes, cyanogenmod
<mariogrip> ozzz: then you need to convert to it will work with aosp source
<ozzz> mariogrip: and can I convert it
<ozzz> mariogrip: aah, pls can you tell me with which tool can I do this?
<mariogrip> ozzz: try to do something like this: https://github.com/ubports/android_device_oneplus_bacon/commit/db97625a8d0b6d92134b24c7fd29e1d2490e1ee2
<ozzz> mariogrip: so just replace that in all mk files?
<mariogrip> ozzz: you need to make it fit with your device, but that commit it just show you how it was done for the bacon (oneplus one) device
<ozzz> aaah!!! now understand!
<ozzz> mariogrip: thanks a lot!
<mariogrip> ozzz: np :)
<ozzz> mariogrip: the source I have is incomplete
<ozzz> i will manually create that files as example you send me
<ozzz> let's see what I become :)
<Mirv> yay, I may have another case "random Qt unit test starts failing on xenial for no reason". did someone update grep again...
<ozzz> mariogrip: works!!!!
<ozzz> ahhaa
<ozzz> hell yeah!
<mariogrip> ozzz: :D
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> you porters are crazy
<ozzz> 6 hours of searching in google
<ozzz> I'm noob
<mariogrip> lotuspsychje: hahaha :P
<lotuspsychje> :p
<ozzz> don't know what really to do hahah
<ozzz> only one official manual - all what I have
<ozzz> guys, and make -j4 means using java with 4 threads?
<davmor2> Mirv: the sdk update broke my updates because of the browser app
<mcphail> ozzz: make -j4 means run "make" with 4 threads. Doesn't mean those threads will be running a java compiler. Could be c compiler (or anything else you cando with the makefile)
<ozzz> mcphail: thanks!
<ozzz> I used computer at work
<ozzz> can do more threads
<ozzz> awesome
<ozzz> mcphail: just specified the kernel :) now seems I will have sexy time hahaha
<Mirv> davmor2: you mean ubuntu-sdk-ide?
<Mirv> davmor2: hmm, no update there since end of January
<Mirv> davmor2: or you mean qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu on xenial?
<Mirv> that seems to have just pot file (cmake) and device search related changes
<davmor2> Mirv: possibly the sdk-ide from ppa which is the recommended way to install ubuntu-sdk either way broke things :(
<Mirv> davmor2: yes that's the recommended, I'm just mentioning there hasn't been an update so I'm wonder what kind of update is in question
<davmor2> Mirv: hmmm I don't know then but I get the following trying to update my main box http://paste.ubuntu.com/15470951/ on desktop this is
<Mirv> davmor2: that actually sounds like not SDK but oSoMoN's webbrowser-app QML pacakge rename with potentially missing Replaces: somewhere
<Mirv> davmor2: and/or you testing a silo with that rename and now it's reverting that. it's kind of going in the wrong direction.
<davmor2> Mirv: yay
<davmor2> Mirv: I'm not testing any silos, I have 3 silos citrain sdk and spotify
<Mirv> davmor2: it's still pretty weird, the packages it's removing are not in a PPA even, yet who had them installed. there's MP at https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/qml-module-naming/+merge/288080
<Mirv> s/who/you/
<tyhicks> jdstrand: I don't see any new backport branches
<tyhicks> ozzz: what kernel version and device are you wanting to prepare a kernel for
<tyhicks> ?
<Mirv> davmor2: yes, you had version 0.23+16.04.20160317-0ubuntu1 of webbrowser-app which you've gotten from somewhere, which is not in xenial and never was, maybe in some silo
<jdstrand> tyhicks: I think he wanted a backport branch at all
<mardy> popey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-keyboard/+bug/1386767/comments/5 I thought that's what the --wipe option does, doesn't it? ;-)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1386767 in ubuntu-keyboard (Ubuntu) "single tap causes many letters sometimes" [Undecided,New]
<popey> mardy: lulz :)
<davmor2> Mirv: ha you know what it was, I installed a silo for testing something on the desktop that was never removed by the look of it so it has pulled it in, thanks dude
<oSoMoN> davmor2, Mirv: I had the same problem earlier today, that’s because I had silo 21 installed on my machine, and I rebuilt it after removing from it the MR that changes the packaging of webbrowser-app
<Mirv> davmor2: you're welcome
<oSoMoN> davmor2, I solved the issue by uninstalling a bunch of packages, then reinstalling them
<Mirv> oSoMoN: yeah the replaces are not supposed to work backwards :)
<oSoMoN> davmor2, I had to remove the SDK, unity8, the browser and webapp container, and a bunch of others
<mardy> kalikiana: hi! Regarding bug 1560409, which image revision do you have installed?
<ubot5> bug 1560409 in ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts (Ubuntu) "Facebook account plugin stuck at successful login" [Critical,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1560409
<mardy> kalikiana: I just tried r397 from rc-proposed, and I cannot reproduce the bug
<mardy> (on mako)
<mardy> kalikiana: also, are you using 3g or wifi?
<mariogrip> popey: ubp tree seems to be clean now
 * popey builds
<mariogrip> popey: you need to repo sync, but since we have made some changes on your tree, i would delete everything EXCEPT .repo (so you dont need to download it again)
<popey> yhe
<popey> hm
<popey> am doing a repo sync now
<kalikiana> mardy: 3g, on r286
<popey> i undid my local changes
<mariogrip> popey: ok
<mardy> kalikiana: could you please try on wifi too?
<kalikiana> mardy: you're not using krillin, are you?
<mardy> kalikiana: nope, mako
<kalikiana> mardy: will do. I mainly use 3g because network switching tends to not work
<popey> mariogrip: error: Cannot fetch android_external_libselinux
<mariogrip> popey: let me check
<ogra_> silly selinux stuff
<ogra_> (especially since we disable it anyway :P )
<mariogrip> popey: now
<mariogrip> ogra_: yeah, but i had to make a workaround to make cyanogenmod sources work without needing to edit device configs since they specify it
<ogra_> yeah
 * popey make -j4s
<kalikiana> mardy: Wow. It worked!
<popey> mariogrip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15472459
<mariogrip> popey: do git diff in build
<popey> mariogrip: no response
<popey> want me to pull from scratch?
<ogra_> its just shy
<mariogrip> popey: can you check whet skip_build_from_source is in build/core/host_shared_library_internal.mk
<mariogrip> ogra_: lol :P
<mariogrip> popey: can you remove the build folder and do repo sync
<mardy> oSoMoN: does the User-Agent changes depending on whether you are connected to wifi or 3g? (see bug 1560409)
<ubot5> bug 1560409 in ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts (Ubuntu) "Facebook account plugin stuck at successful login" [Critical,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1560409
<oSoMoN> mardy, definitely not, it changes only based on screen size
<mardy> oSoMoN: weird. Maybe oxide/chrome has some internal mechanism to tell the website what type of connection you are using?
<mardy> chrisccoulson: ^
<popey> mariogrip: ok
<oSoMoN> mardy, no, but there are HTML5 APIs that webdevs might use to infer the bandwidth and offer a different UX based on that
<oSoMoN> this is probably what facebook does (youtube does it too)
<davmor2> oSoMoN, Mirv: fixed yay remove the silo, update force install removed all the cruft with apt autoremove and then apt install ubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-sdk and back to where I was before the breakage \o/
<popey> mariogrip: still building... looking good
<mariogrip> :D see who is first the build server or popey :)
<popey> hehe
<popey> if I'd known it was a race I'd have used -j16 :)
<mariogrip> hahaha :P
<popey> failed
<mariogrip> nuu
<popey> mariogrip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15472573
<mariogrip> popey: I'm such a noob, pushed to wrong branch (ubp-5.1.1 insted of ubp-5.1)
<mariogrip> do sync now
<popey> lulz
<mardy> oSoMoN, chrisccoulson: and is there a way for an Ubuntu.WebView client to hack around this (report that it's on a higher bandwith, for instance)?
<mariogrip> Jenkins can be pain sometimes....
<mariogrip> popey: how did it go? still building?
<popey> aw, just failed
<popey> mariogrip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15472707
<mariogrip> popey: that's strange, that did not happen on the build server, and that has the same source
<oSoMoN> mardy, nope
<mariogrip> popey: could you try remove LOCAL_CLANG := true on line 107 in external/libcxx/Android.mk and try to build then
<popey> ok
<mariogrip> popey: fyi the build server made with success http://ci.ubports.com:8080/job/ubp-5.1/10/
 * popey shakes fists at the server
<popey> failed again
<popey> mariogrip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15472734
<popey> odd that your server works and my desktop doesn't?
<mariogrip> popey: you are running xenial right?
<popey> yes
<mariogrip> the server is trusty
<popey> hm
<popey> I have a trusty machine I can test on
<mariogrip> yeah, I'll try on my local machine (xenial) and see if i can find the problem
<popey> mariogrip: want me to try on trusty?
<mariogrip> popey: yeah, that would be awesome
<popey> ok
<mariogrip> brb, dinner time
<ozzz> guys, what TARGET_CPU_VARIANT may be for Qualcomm Snapdragon MSM8255T?
<sergiusens> popey, mariogrip fwiw, when I worked on that code base, it needed updates for every gcc update we had
<popey> "yay"
<sergiusens> try setting CC to 4.8 if it is still avail on xenial
<sergiusens> popey, thank gcc ;-)
<sergiusens> reason we get to live on vivid still :-)
<Uweee> Man
<ozzz> Can I see complete list for supported cpu's?
<ozzz> for cyanogenmod Qualcomm Snapdragon MSM8255T is TARGET_CPU_VARIANT=scorpion
<ozzz> but seems this does not work with touch
<ozzz> Qualcomm introduced its "Krait" microprocessor architecture in the second generation of Snapdragon SoCs in 2011, allowing each processor core to adjust its speed based on the device's needs
<ozzz> heh, building ubutu touch is like a detective job
<ozzz> heh...
<popey> hah, so true!
<ozzz> if I'm not wrong Qualcomm snapdrgon = kriat
<ozzz> so... I don't know, it finishet build
<ozzz> I have image now
<ozzz> should I flash it? :D
<ozzz> I had pre-configured kernel... I used check-config for patching kernel config
<ozzz> but I did not installed APParmor
<ozzz> all we need, is jdstrand -s help
<ozzz> something wrong with repos...
<mariogrip> popey: but it's clang that is failing
<mariogrip> gcc is already set to 4.8
<popey> mariogrip: my truty box keeps failing to sync
<popey> error: Exited sync due to fetch errors
<popey> keep getting that
<popey> haha fatal: Out of memory, malloc failed (tried to allocate 448192392 bytes)
<popey> okay, so can't do this on a 512MB VPS :)
<mariogrip> popey: the smallest you can go is 2GB
<popey> ah
 * popey kills the 1GB one he started
<mariogrip> but, we need to get it working on xenial :) next lts
<mariogrip> soon finished syncing here
<ogra_> sil2100, what was that abut my webapps ? anything wrong with them ?
<ogra_> (/me isnt on internal IRC currently)
<dobey> ogra_: using deprecated frameworks
<ogra_> 15.04 iirc
<ogra_> i once did a mass-bump
<ogra_> is that deprecated ?
<dobey> ogra_: there's like 270 apps in the store. i just made a joke that they might all be your webapps because you have uploaded so many of them :P
<ogra_> (i would also expect to get some kind of warning mail from the store or such)
<popey> there was a mail sent to the list last week
<ogra_> popey, no, i mean a list
<ogra_> i saw the mail
<ogra_> but it doesnt tell which apps are outdated
<dobey> mine probably are
<dobey> all two of them
<pmcgowan> popey, we could make such a list from the sheet
 * ogra_ has 70 apps or so ... clicking through the web UI for all of them to check which framework they are will take me hours)
<popey> we could, copy paste the apps out, without the contact email
<dobey> ogra_: you don't have to click through the web ui
<pmcgowan> yep
<pmcgowan> popey, care to do it?
<ogra_> that would be reall nice and helpful :)
<dobey> ogra_: wget https://search.apps.ubuntu.com/api/v1/search?q=name:*.ogra | jq
<popey> ok
<popey> also https://uappexplorer.com/apps?q=ogra&sort=relevance&framework=ubuntu-sdk-14.04
<ogra_> ooh
<jdstrand> ozzz: tyhicks can point you at the apparmor trees
<ogra_> i didnt know uappexplorer supports searching by framework
<popey> filter on the right
<dobey> oh, doh. the search results in the api don't have frameworks
<dobey> have to get the details for that :-/
<pmcgowan> popey, maybe just do that then, use uappexlorer
<ogra_> hmm, thats not finding any of my apps regardless what framework i chose
<popey> lemme pastebin the actual answers from the store
<ogra_> ah, full name and author= ...
<ogra_> eeek !
<ogra_> https://uappexplorer.com/apps?q=author%3AOliver+Grawert&framework=ubuntu-sdk-14.04
<ogra_> crap ... that looks like a lot of work :(
<pmcgowan> ogra_, hold on
<pmcgowan> 14.04 is still fine
<ogra_> oh, ok
<pmcgowan> ogra_, its just the -devs and 13.10 we want to get rid of
<ogra_> phew ... then i'm good
<pmcgowan> ogra_, we were supposed to remove the -devss when we released but didnt I guess
<ogra_> 14.04 is the lowest i use
<ogra_> and i havent used -dev since 13.something
<pmcgowan> ogra_, yeah you are clear
<ogra_> phew
 * ogra_ goes back trying to get snappy on the rpi3 working
<popey> pmcgowan: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1kPu333_f0mTl-l4BtnO0k_a1mtV1GddooVGKWW8jUt4/edit#gid=0 - just app name, version and framework listed there
 * popey notes he has 7 in there :)
<pmcgowan> popey, seems half are canonical folks
<ozzz> jdstrand, thanks!
<ozzz> guys and if in out/target/product/../.. is no img file, it means that something gone wrong?
<ozzz> I have folders there
<mardy> kalikiana: hi again! I wonder, could you write me the answer to the first question? https://developers.facebook.com/bugs/945575518812968/
<mardy> kalikiana: also, to rule out changes on our side, could you try with an older image? maybe even from the stable channel?
<kalikiana> mardy: This is with a German blau.de SIM
<kalikiana> I can flash stable later or early tomorrow (need to run)
<dobey> mardy: 2016-03-22 13:55:30,841 - WARNING - RequestAccess failed: QDBusError("com.ubuntu.OnlineAccountsUi.UserCanceled", "Canceled")
<dobey> mardy: what is that?
<tyhicks> ozzz: the most current apparmor backports tree can be found here: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git/jj/linux-apparmor-backports/refs/heads
<ozzz> tyhicks: many thanks!!!
<tyhicks> no problem
<ozzz> I fixed problem with  compile, error in graphics.c - conficting types for 'gr_text'
<ozzz> here I found the solution: http://review.cyanogenmod.org/#/c/52193/1/recovery/graphics.c
<ozzz> heh... seems I just saved my phone from bricking it
<ozzz> BOARD_BOOTIMAGE_PARTITION_SIZE := 5767168  is really small for touch?
<ozzz> as I understand raising that size, and if don't match to used in phone will cause damage
<ozzz> boot.img too large (7532544 > [5947392 - 63360])
<ozzz> is there a chance to minimize this size of boot.img?
<mariogrip> popey: now it shoud all be fixed
<mariogrip> it works on my xenial now
<mariogrip> ozzz: you could remove netfilter
<mariogrip> from configs
<ozzz> mariogrip: from default kernel build cfg?
<mariogrip> from defcong
<mariogrip> defconf
<mariogrip> just edit it from y to n
<ozzz> mariogrip: i set CONFIG_NETFILTER=n
<ozzz> mariogrip: thanks a lot!!
<mariogrip> ozzz: np :)
<ozzz> mariogrip: and may I flash images from another pc?
<ozzz> I'm building now on remote server
<mariogrip> ozzz: yeah, that's fine
<ozzz> mariogrip: awesome! :)
<mariogrip> just download them to your pc that will do the flashing
<popey> mariogrip: woot will try now
<ozzz> mariogrip: I planning copy out catalog via scp to my pc what I have here
<ozzz> and using adb tools flash images
<ozzz> mariogrip: it helped but not too much :(
<ozzz> boot.img too large (7421952 > [5947392 - 63360])
<ozzz> mariogrip: maybe there is something that I can remove additionaly?
<popey> mariogrip: success!
<mariogrip> ozzz: humm, I'm not an expert with kernels, so I really do not what we need or not, but I know you remove netfilter
<mariogrip> popey: YEY \o/
<popey> Nice work mariogrip !
<popey> now, can i make an OPX build ㋛
<mariogrip> popey: Thanks! And a big thanks to you for testing :)
<ozzz> mariogrip: thanks, will try to search in google :)
<popey> mariogrip: np, happy to help, always
<mariogrip> popey: do you want the source for OPX or are you trying using the guide?
<popey> (I was kidding)
<mariogrip> hahaha xP
 * mariogrip is slow
<dobey> hmm, nexus 5 doesn't like when i choose "reboot"
<robert_ancell> In myapps.ubuntu.com how does public/private and sharing interact? I have an app that is not finished that I'd like to update through the store and make available to testers but not be downloadable by the general public (yet).
<pmcgowan> robert_ancell, yeah we dont have that yet other than marking the app as "beta"
<pmcgowan> afaik
<robert_ancell> pmcgowan, so public means - accessible to all?
<pmcgowan> yes
<robert_ancell> pmcgowan, what's the sharing for then?
<robert_ancell> Allows access to private apps?
<pmcgowan> robert_ancell, that I dont know
<robert_ancell> Perhaps I'll just mark it alpha and hope no-one reviews it as-is :)
<pmcgowan> robert_ancell, better to ask in ubuntu-app-devel perhaps
<robert_ancell> pmcgowan, ta
<mcphail> robert_ancell: the "sharing" thing doesn't work, as far as I can tell
<robert_ancell> mcphail, :(
<mcphail> robert_ancell: although, I was trying it with an app which was failing click validation. Might work with a conforming app
<robert_ancell> mcphail, I clicked on the link it gave me but it said "you don't need this" because I'm the owner
<robert_ancell> What does it give another user?
<mcphail> robert_ancell: it gives them a link. I think they are then supposed to be able to access the app through the store, linked to their launchpad ID. But it doesn't seem to work
<robert_ancell> Yeah, my app is published but private but searching for it doesn't show it
<mcphail> robert_ancell: we've been distributing our apps as .clicks for each other to test. Not great, but at least it works
<robert_ancell> mcphail, ok, thanks for the info. I'll just do that then.
<popey> the other party can see it in myapps
<popey> as if it's one of theirs
<popey> e.g. I can see one of mcphail's apps
<mcphail> popey: aah - so you can download from there?
<popey> yes
<mcphail> popey: including versions which fail click validation?
<popey> yes
<robert_ancell> popey, so if I send you the link you think you should be able to see my app
<robert_ancell> ?
<popey> although i wonder if that's because you shared, or because I'm a reviewer
<popey> try it
<popey> well, i will be able to see your app anyway
<popey> because I'm a reviewer
<robert_ancell> popey, the app is called chatter - perhaps you see it anyway?
<robert_ancell> Though I don't
<popey> i do
<popey> in the web store, not on my phone
<popey> although it's published so I should, lemme see
<robert_ancell> yeah, trying to see it on my phone
<popey> no, don't see it on my phone
<popey> well that's odd
<robert_ancell> popey, I PM'd you the link in case that makes a difference
<popey> oh, it says it's private
<popey> is that intentional?
<popey> at the top, under the icon
<robert_ancell> popey, yes, because I'm assuming that if I set it to public it will show for everyone?
<popey> yes
<popey> it will
<popey> do you want this tested?
<robert_ancell> Is private just for delaying the final enablement of the app
<popey>  😃
<robert_ancell> I haven't actually installed it on my phone yet, I was trying to find an easier way than the SDK / adb
<popey> heh
<popey> i have it installed here now ㋛
<popey> want bug reports?
 * robert_ancell waits for popeys phone to explode
<robert_ancell> popey, sure
<popey> on e4.5, tap the field to put a name, the keyboard moves up and text overlapt
<popey> *overlaps
<popey> pm
<robert_ancell> ah, right
<popey> I would disable keyboard accelerators in nickname field too
<robert_ancell> you can discuss here - I just wanted to avoid anyone reviewing it before it's ready
<popey> and channel name
<popey> http://people.canonical.com/~alan/screenshots/device-2016-03-22-220121.png
<popey> font is massive http://people.canonical.com/~alan/screenshots/device-2016-03-22-220156.png
<popey> and never connects
<robert_ancell> The IRC servers are crazy slow for some reason
<robert_ancell> But it should have kicked in by now...
<popey> it doesn't remember my nickname between opening
<robert_ancell> yep, there's no saving yet
<LibreSponge> popey. I have no idea to the answers or premises to this question but I shall ask like a beginner anyway ... here goes it:
<LibreSponge> Can you change the UA string on the Ubuntu browser on Ubuntu Touch like you can do here? https://twitter.com/mozhacks/status/712327359555366913
<popey> LibreSponge: not yet
<LibreSponge> right.
 * LibreSponge claps.
<popey> robert_ancell: no, never connects here
<popey> LibreSponge: you can in other ways though
<robert_ancell> popey, will have to debug that tonight
<popey> just not with a button in the app
<popey> robert_ancell: ok
<LibreSponge> popey, Is it worth filing a bug. Shall I ?
<popey> feel free
<LibreSponge> ok, I'll do it after work tomorrow. I finish early. :)
<robert_ancell> popey, just to prove it does work :) http://imgur.com/53vyQGz
<popey> heh
<mcphail> It would be quite useful if myapps would show more detailed information about the apps, such as the framework version etc.
<popey> mcphail: it does show that
 * mcphail looks
<mcphail> aah - that is handy. Didn't notice that. Wanted to check I wasn't using a deprecated framework
<liammatthews> why am i seeing a microchip with a red x behind it on the nexus 10
#ubuntu-touch 2016-03-23
<homajili> hi my friends
<Smurphy> Friends ? where ? :}
<Smurphy> We are all geeks ;)
<bshah> mariogrip: hello
<bshah> or well anyone who can help to figure out why plasma phone stopped working all of sudden, currently something is wrong.. and lxc-android-config doesn't run.
<mariogrip> bshah: I don't know much about plasma but I can try
<bshah> mariogrip: well, thing is something is missing, currently for example there is no /dev/graphics
<bshah> and also lxc-android-config is in stopped state
<mariogrip> what device is it?
<bshah> hammerhead
<mariogrip> could you check /system/bin/logcat
<bshah> mariogrip: Unable to open log device '/dev/alog/main': No such file or directory
<ozzz> Helo all!
<ozzz> why may needed SCSI device support for touch device?
<mariogrip> bshah: where is the android system.img from, did you build it?
<bshah> mariogrip: system.img is from ubports
<mariogrip> has it worked with plasma before, if yes when did it stop working?
<ozzz> If I disable all SCSI relevant stuff in kernel conf. Maybe someone knows, will ubuntu work?
<bshah> mariogrip: it has worked before, yes.. thing is earlier we used to take up tarball from cdimage.ubuntu.com for rootfs and now we wanted to start using livebuild for building rootfs.
<bshah> it worked for vivid but it never worked for xenial
<bshah> (with similar config)
<mariogrip> xenial is gcc5 btw
<bshah> right, yes.. same packages work if we mangle cdimage.ubuntu.com tarball.. but that method is hack and needs to be changed
<mariogrip> could you send me the syslog? (var/log/syslog)
<bshah> sure, moment
<bshah> mariogrip: http://ix.io/uSx
<mariogrip> is this running of multirom?
<bshah> yes
<bshah> but if you want log, which is not in multirom let me know
<mariogrip> are you sure it's ubports images? since multiromMR is setup for Tasssadars server
<bshah> device image, yes I am sure
<bshah> its : /pool/device-18a659f3cfe13a409a52815d2ef8dc71e99ab38d589e3272ceea40b43c3ae512.tar.xz
<bshah> for pm we are using different server and changed multirom
<mariogrip> ok
<bshah> log in non-multirom env : https://paste.kde.org/pjj3vj0qh
<mariogrip> could you try to start it without plasma and see if it is the ghal that is crashing in android
<bshah> lets see
<mariogrip> just add manual to lightdm (if it is lightdm plasma is using)
<bshah> yeah.
<mariogrip> and what channel is it on?
<bshah> neon-mobile/live channel
<mariogrip> what is that based on?
<mariogrip> (what ubports channel is it based on)
<bshah> device tarball from ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed
<bshah> mariogrip: I did add manual mode in lightdm, still syslog seems to be similarish
<mariogrip> bshah: let me install it on my hammerhead and check
<mariogrip> what is the server url?
<bshah> neon.plasma-mobile.org
<bshah> thanks mariogrip for your time :)
<mariogrip> bshah: np :)
<bshah> I know it will be something really stupid and will be staring right in my stupid face.. :p but I can't figure out from long time.. :(
<mariogrip> hehe that's normal, I  had those times i too
<mariogrip> what's the diffrent between live and devel?
<mariogrip> difference*
<bshah> devel chan is old one and working
<mariogrip> ok
<bshah> similar is devel-proposed
<mariogrip> bshah: btw, ubports is soon moving to 5.1 android hal, we will have 2 new channels with 5.1 images this week for testing
<bshah> oh
<bshah> nice
<mariogrip> does plasma work with 5.1 images?
<bshah> I am not sure..
<bshah> I will have to test out
<bshah> but first priority is to get this working.. :)
<mariogrip> yeah :)
<mpt> jgdx, hi, is there a bug report covering the lack of scrolling in dialogs? (for example VPN)
<jgdx> mpt, scrolling works, but it's kinda broken.
<jgdx> by kinda broken I mean it's not a flickable
<mpt> jgdx, so is the only issue that it isn’t a Flickable by default?
<jgdx> mpt, yes, or maybe it is a flickable, but it's not elastic, so painful to scroll. And it's not indicating when you've reached end or top.
<jgdx> mpt, also, shouldn't the Action Buttons* be glued to the bottom of this scrollable panel/on the top of the OSK if active?
<mpt> jgdx, ok, so two problems then: (1) the action area (non-scrollable part for buttons) isn’t implemented and (2) the body area doesn’t scroll normally or show that you’re at the top/bottom
<jgdx> mpt, yes.
<mpt> jgdx, so (2) will be a sequel to bug 1376763
<ubot5> bug 1376763 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu RTM) "[sdk] Dialog doesn't take the contents size into consideration" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1376763
<bshah> mariogrip: btw, I've to leave in sometime now, if anything please leave message in query or best mail on bshah@kde.org, whatever you prefer
<mariogrip> bshah: ok, sorry for the delay I'm flashing it now
<bshah> np, do it when you have time
<bshah> its just messages in irc may get lost due to low backlog limit set in bouncer
<mariogrip> bshah: I will send a email
<bshah> okay
<mike00> hi
<mike00> I've got a problem with my ubuntu phone, someone can help me?
<mike00> the GPS doesn't work...
<mike00> on a Bq Aquaris E4.5
<ogra_> mike00, check under the battery settings there is an additional switch for GPS
<ogra_> might be thats off
<pmcgowan> which doesnt do anything actually afaik
<pmcgowan> mike00, do you have the normal shipping image?
<mike00> wich map app should I use?
<mike00> which*
<dobey> the one that works best for you
<dobey> unav will be included by default in the next OTA update though, i think
<mike00> I uninstalled it..
<mike00> do you have any problems with the GPS on Aquaris E4.5?
<dobey> i don't have an e4.5
<dobey> mike00: do you have the phone up to date with system updates?
<mike00> ok...
<mike00> yes, I've got OTA 9.1
<dobey> i have a nexus 5, and gps works ok for me on it now
<dobey> pmcgowan: ^^ there's the answer to your question :)
<mike00> Ubuntu 15.04
<mike00> but is correct I don't have yet ubuntu 15.10 on my phone?
<dobey> yes it's correct
<dobey> the phone releases do not follow the normal ubuntu release schedule
<mike00> the next update will be 15.10 or 16.04?
<dobey> so basically, you can ignore that it says 15.04
<pmcgowan> mike00, do you have the Here support enabled?
<dobey> neither; the next update will be the phone image
<mike00> ?
<ogra_> mike00, the phone development happens in its own archive
<mike00> I didn't see it...
<dobey> that. the 15.04 on the phone is not the same 15.04 that one might have installed on a PC
<ogra_> 15.04 just says when that archive was forked off the normal distro
<ogra_> at some point after the 16.04 release it will get re-based on 16.04 ... probably in 6 months or so
<ogra_> (and stay on 16.04 for a while again)
<ogra_> just ignore the ubuntu version
<mike00> ok
<dobey> mike00: if you go into location settings, is it set to use GPS only, or to use wifi/cell assistance as well? or is it set to off?
<mike00> I tried both of them, but now i have to go
<mike00> bye
<dobey> bye
<jlkon13> Hello, I am currently porting the ubuntu touch recovery to my tablet but i have a few issues: the screen looks like this https://ibin.co/2bGVFHt2KyPT.jpg ; i suppose the problem has something to do with the display orientation because the image is split (but i am not sure). after two seconds the screen turns off and the same happens again and again; previously I tried porting the cwm recovery from cyanogenmod source 
<greyback> jlkon13: looks... interesting. I'd suggest you stop lightdm and unity-system-compositor, install "mir-demos" and test if mir_demo_server and a mir client functions
<greyback> oh, it's the recovery.
<greyback> sorry, I've no idea about the recovery image
<jlkon13> yes, it is a rockchip 3066 device (maybe that helps …)
<dobey> mariogrip: hey. any idea why when i choose "reboot" on the power menu on hammerhead, it doesn't want to actually reboot?
<maxvanceffer> Hi to all
<maxvanceffer> How can help me with Online Accounts
<maxvanceffer> Package and configure
<jlkon13> can the ubuntu-toch recovery image run on its own or does it need other partitions to work (like system)?
<jlkon13> i found the solution for the problem i mentioned above: i adjusted my recovery fstab and now it works (dont know where the error was)
<maxvanceffer> Guys !!!
<john-mcaleely> jibel, fyi - the device tarball landing I mentioned earlier today
<john-mcaleely> https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1176
<jibel> john-mcaleely, thanks, we'll review it tomorrow morning
<mimecar> hi
#ubuntu-touch 2016-03-24
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-touch-ota-10-to-bring-a-major-unity-8-update-with-new-dash-navigation-502105.shtml
<lotuspsychje> nice1 guys
<tsimonq2> 3 am hack, https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-sdk/installing-the-sdk/ refers to Wily as the development release
<tsimonq2> not a wiki so I can't easily update
<justxux> Hi,I'm from Moldova,love Ubuntu and want to develop for it,especially interested in buying a phone,but phones with pre-installed  Ubuntu  is not disponible in out country. Buying from Bq store is costly and bothersome. On what devices I can install Ubuntu,can you give me some list. Thanks in advance.
<popey> !devices | justxux
<ubot5> justxux: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<popey> justxux: nexus 4 is probably the best one to choose, despite it being older
<LibreSponge> popey, yeah but it needs work. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/Nexus
<popey> that's not nexus 4
<popey> the nexus 4 is the most supported device really
<LibreSponge> waht is supposed to be then ?
<LibreSponge> **What's
<justxux> You have Nexus 4?
<LibreSponge> Nexus 7 2013.
<popey> justxux: i have nexus 4, yes
<justxux> So how you flashed your nex=us 4
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install justxux
<k1l> second hand nexus 4 should be available all over the world :)
<k1l> at least the german 2nd hand market is full of nexus 4 with broken displays :X
<popey> yeah, they're quite common
<justxux> Thanks,but what about bq aquaris android edition
<justxux> ?
<popey> justxux: might work. we generally don't support it around here, but you probably could flash it with Ubuntu
<justxux> popey: Is this my imagination or ubuntu edition of phones cost is higher?
<popey> I don't know, i haven't looked at the prices
<justxux> Thanks popey , helped me a lot, i was distro-hoping and phone-hoping a lot. Returned to Ubuntu for the last time,  not going anywhere.
<msrd0> can someone tell me what I have to enter in TARGET_ARCH_VARIANT for an ARM Cortex v7 processor?
<lotuspsychje> wich folder would i delete to remove config settings of dekko? im getting 'detected new account' every time i open dekko, even when successfully added the account
<DanChapman> lotuspsychje, just disable dekko's access to that google account in system settings
<lotuspsychje> DanChapman: ok tnx
<lokinou> hello
<lokinou> i just tried to install touch on a nexus 5. After reinstalling it remains stuck on the ubuntu splash screen. I tried cache wipe and factory reset it is still stuck at the spash screen. Did i select the wrong version of ubuntu touch or did I enter any wrong command in the shell ?
<lokinou> I basically entered this command, corresponding to the hammerhead device : ubuntu-device-flash --server="http://system-image.tasemnice.eu" touch --channel="ubuntu-touch/devel" --bootstrap
<bshah> lokinou: use the ubports server instead
<bshah> system-image.ubports.com
<bshah> mariogrip: hi, any update or lead on what issue could be?
<mterry> tedg: how's the UAL app-object branch going?
<bshah> mariogrip: fwiw, ubuntu-touch from ubports also doesn't boot, mgraesslin just tested, I believe its same issue what pm is hitting
<ogra_> bshah, which channel ? stable or rc-proposed ?
<bshah> ogra_: devel-proposed and hammerhead
<ogra_> (note that any other channels are just trash)
<ogra_> yeah, not supposed to boot ... or to be used by anyone
<bshah> oh..
<ogra_> you want rc-proposed if you want the latest development
<ogra_> or stable if you want the latest stable release
<popey> s/latest/latest working/
<bshah> oh
<lokinou> bshah: thanks for the tip, i'll try this immediately
<bshah> lokinou: and as others mentioned above.. ^ use stable or rc-proposed channels
<lokinou> did the problem come from the devel or from the server ?
<bshah> ?
<lokinou> i mean, does the nexus5 problem come from the devel channel or from the server address ?
<ogra_> both
<lokinou> great, ... are changes on the wiki planned ?
 * ogra_ thought the wiki points to ubports as first server
<lokinou> okay, your solution worked just fine bshah and ogra_
<ogra_> :)
<dkessel> mariogrip: i see on the ubports server that you are building fp2 images daily now. do any of these have a fix for the "screen cannot be enabled again using the button" issue, and is wifi working?
<lokinou> by the way, is there any dock or device that can be plugged on the slimusb port of the phone and have both usb and hdmi output ?
<lokinou> i am talking about a nexus5
<tedg> mterry: IDK :-(
<mterry> tedg: still waiting for feedback?  OK
<tedg> mterry: It is now needed, along with your branch, for OTA11 now :-)
<mterry> tedg: I should hope so.  Gotta get this convergence train off the ground
<tedg> I hear someday it'll happen.
<tedg> I'll believe it when someone sends me an M10 ;-)
<bshah> ogra_: so.. there is no xenial based working image I believe?
<ogra_> probably in 6 months or a year
<ogra_> definitely not now, no
<bshah> okay
<ogra_> it will be re-based at some point or even directly switch to a snappy installation
<ogra_> but thats not the current focus
<mariogrip> dkessel: not yet
<dobey> lokinou: i don't know of any
<lokinou> so dobey, the solution would be to have a screen connected through HDMI and use bluetooth for the external devices..... oh I forgot... nexus 5 and bluetooth
<d__> Hi
<Guest47706> can i install ubuntu touch to desire
<Guest47706> z
<MaxEd> Hi, I'm still working on a port of Allegro game library to Ubuntu Touch and I'm glad to report I got Mir display initialization and touch input working! But I hit a snag when trying to compile Allegro with Freetype support. CMake in chroot is unable to find libfreetype I just installed via apt-get. I think it is because it is located inside platform directory (arm-linux-gnueabihf/). What can I do to fix this, besides specifying a
<MaxEd> Incidently, I would be OK with specifying full path, if only there was any way to manage CMake variables in Ubuntu IDE... But it only has command-line editor, which becomes very unusable when you need to pass a long command line with many -D arguments./
<TeiXas> good day
<TeiXas> does BQ aquaris e5s already support ubuntu touch?
<TeiXas> the e5 HD comes pre installed
<TeiXas> but i bought aquaris e5s with android
<ogra_> no, you would have to do a new port for it
<TeiXas> okay thanks
<TeiXas> how hard is to make a port?
<TeiXas> or how hard is to make it reliable?
<ogra_> there is a wiki at https://ubports.com/
<TeiXas> thanks
<ogra_> (it isnt trivial)
<ogra_> (the porting, not the wiki :) )
<TeiXas> what previous knowledge would help?
<ogra_> you need to know how to build android ... and you should understand how ubuntu touch works
<TeiXas> does the official ubuntu tutorial give such knowledge or similar?
<TeiXas> or enough to port to a new device?
<ogra_> there is a small android container that carries the hardware abstraction layer (drivers and the few bits to make use of them essentially) ... the main part of porting is to make this bit work (knowing what to rip out, waht to leave in etc) ... and then integrate it with the ubuntu side
<TeiXas> Do you think the official tutorial is enough?
<ogra_> it is slightly outdated and doesnt cover everything ... you definitely need some prior knowledge (having built anrdoid from source before surely helps, knowing how to hack your way arund in an ubuntu system too)
<ogra_> beyond this you can indeed ask gere and on the mailing list if you get stuck
<ogra_> *gere
<ogra_> bah
<ogra_> *here
<TeiXas> cool cool
<TeiXas> thanks
<ozzz> hello all!
<ozzz> well i'm leaving idea porting touch to sgh-i847. too small boot slice
<ozzz> i did everything, what I able to do with my knowledge
<ozzz> but. seems it's impossible to have bool.img lower than 7mb
<Glass_> Anybody here?
<Glass_> Anybody here?
<davmor2> Glass_: yes
<ogra_> only 276 people
<davmor2> ogra_: shhh the rest of you are meant to be hiding
 * ogra_ hides again
<davmor2> ogra_: too late now I've seen you, look there you are
<Glass_> Lol
 * ogra_ crawls deeper under that rock
<Glass_> I need some assistance
<davmor2> Glass_: you are best to just ask and if people can help you they will
<davmor2> Glass_: just don't expect instant answers as some people might really not be here
<Glass_> I just installed Ubuntu Studio 14.04 from the latest Kali Linux. My wireless doesn't show up
<ogra_> and you come to the ubuntu phone channel to ask this ?
<ogra_> :)
<Glass_> Well, yes :(
<ogra_> gneral support would be in #ubuntu
<Glass_> Thanks.
<n1cky> I asked a few days ago but didn't recieve a response, has anyone else seen https://android.googlesource.com/kernel/common/+/android-4.4
<n1cky> Note that xenial kernel is 4.4
<ogra_> n1cky, what kind of response would you expect ?
<n1cky> I have no idea.
<n1cky> I just think it's interesting
<ogra_> well, you must have a reason why you post it :)
<n1cky> might be nice to run something closer to the xenial kernel on a ubuntu phone
<ogra_> it removes some old unused code
<ogra_> you can only run the kernel that was created for the device
<ogra_> (by adding device patches)
<ogra_> android kernels are not comparable to a mainline kernel really
<ogra_> the phones are on 3.10 to 3.14 iirc ... 3.14 is the default kernl used by android 4.4
<n1cky> That 4.4 isn't referring to Android 4.4, that's refering to Linux 4.4 android-
<n1cky> it was in 'experimental', now it's not
<ogra_> well, that doesnt change what i wrote above ... there are usually 500-2000 vendor patches in a phone kernel
<ogra_> there is no easy way to move away from the version the vendor offers to you
<ogra_> (beyond the fact that all the closed source binary drivers are compiled against this kernel version, i.e. you would need to convince all the companies that provide these closed drivers to recompile them for an updated kernel)
<n1cky> ahh, yeah that's the bigger problem I hadn't thought of
<ogra_> i fear android will always be like that
<n1cky> how does nvidia do it's kernel modules then? Because I can run nvidia proprietary gpu driver on any kernel, right?
<ogra_> (in case ubuntu would have significant market share that could perhaps change due to possible pressure you can apply to the vendors in that position ... but thats still a bit out :) )
<n1cky> so somehow they're distributing kernel modules that aren't tied to a specific version
<ogra_> yes, because nvidia cares that they are usable under different kernels and provides some opensrouce code that can interface with the closed source blob
<ogra_> most android HW manufacturers dont care about that
<ogra_> you get money from a company that builds a phone to compile it for their kernel version against their source tree in the android world
<ogra_> if they ned a re-uild they have to ask you again ... or they have to pay more and sign a non disclosure agreement to get the code themselves
<ogra_> *need a re-build
<ogra_> its business ...
<ogra_> this is btw the main reason why there is an android at all container on the ubuntu phones ... we cant re-build the drivers
<ozzz> and what about secure boot? i read that not any kernel will work on device
<ogra_> is there secureboot for android ?
 * ogra_ hasnt heard of it 
<ogra_> but in any case ... usually the manufacturer of the phone owns the key ... so if someone like bq comes and wants to ship ubuntu on their phones they will indeed sign our kernel
<ozzz> i read that on xda dev forum, but can't find link right now
<ogra_> s/phone/device/ (thats really true for any devices)
<davmor2> ogra_: there might be in chromeos or for intel based devices but I didn't think it was available on arm
<davmor2> could be wrong
<ogra_> davmor2, arm has trusted-zone
<ogra_> similar thing but different :)
<ogra_> (a key on disk that your kernel, bootloader etc gets verified against)
<ogra_> thats definitely a blocker for community porters ... but not an issue for manufaturers that work with ubuntu
<ozzz> ogra_: how to check if the boot is secured?
<ogra_> (like bq or meizu)
<ogra_> no idea
<ogra_> if you replace the kernel and it doesnt boot anymore it was secured ... i suppose :)
<ozzz> i tried installing cm
<ozzz> it worked
<ozzz> with new jernel of course
<ogra_> so its unlikely your have any secureboot enabled
<ozzz> that's good news :)
<ozzz> bad news is that i'm unable fit boot.img
<ozzz> in my phone
<ogra_> the ubuntu initrd is a bit bigger than androids
<ozzz> 7mb
<ogra_> 4.2 ... https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/wily/armhf/ubuntu-touch-generic-initrd/0.94
<ozzz> cm has 3mb
<ogra_> yeah, it is likely smaller
<ozzz> i mean as result boot.img is about 7mb
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> not much we can do about that
<ogra_> all bits that are in the initrd are required to assemble the rootfs on boot
<ozzz> I tried to disable drivers, netfilter, ipv6, only 400kb fried
<ozzz> yeah, here is nothing to do
<ozzz> but that would be interesting to see how touch will work on 500mb ram :)
<ogra_> very badly
<ogra_> the first device that was used for porting was a galaxy nexus ... that had 500MB ... and was given up
<ogra_> 1G is really the minimum
<ozzz> yeah...
<ozzz> now I thinking about tizen. also would be interesting to try
<n1cky> it's hard to port tizen afaik
#ubuntu-touch 2016-03-25
<UncleHo> hello all
<UncleHo> i got some question
<UncleHo> i want buy some cheap phone and install on him UT
<UncleHo> which budget phone got ready Ubuntu rom?
<jdstrand> pmcgowan, sil2100: hey, do I still have time to try to land a fix for bug #1534807 ? it is a simple change that only affects apps that use the unconfined template (eg, the terminal)
<ubot5> bug 1534807 in Canonical System Image "Cannot run "sudo chroot ." in Terminal" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1534807
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, freeze is today but that one sounds safe if QA can handle it
<taiebot> has gps regressed in mako on rc-proposed can get a fix only if i am on wifi  ?
<dobey> jdstrand, pmcgowan: would be awesome to land that today
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: I'll prepare it
<taiebot> On mako rc-proposed if i switch off wifi, reboot launch unav try to get a fix with gps unav crashes.
<pmcgowan> taiebot, ah
<pmcgowan> thats an oxide bug fix just landed
<taiebot> pmcgowan: \o/  landed today or landed tomorrow :-)
<pmcgowan> taiebot, its in, so next image
<taiebot> pmcgowan: cool
<nik90> pmcgowan, So for sure Dekko, uNav and Calendar-app are installed by default for OTA-10? Or will they be re-evaluated next week by management?
<pmcgowan> nik90, they are in as of a coule days ago
<nik90> pmcgowan, ack. I did notice them, but assumed they were being tested and evaluated with the daily rc-proposed images.
<pmcgowan> nik90, we felt like the critical issues were previously address, particularly the calendar app got a bunch of updates this month
<taiebot> pmcgowan nik90: from my feedback dekko crashes a lot I think it's due to my yahoo account
<pmcgowan> taiebot, got a bug #? backtrace maybe?
<taiebot> pmcgowan never reported
<nik90> taiebot, I would bring it up to DanChapman. Dekko has a dedicated telegram group where Dan hangs out regularly. You can find the telegram group link on dekko's launchpad page.
<nik90> or just pinging DanChapman would help as well I suppose
<tiktik> why i cant install ubuntu touch on my android phone...
<mimecar> tiktik, not all the devices have drivers
<mimecar> what is your device?
<ogra_> tiktik, what makes you think you cant ?
<tiktik> meizu m2 note...
<ogra_> there are ports to many devices, if you have all the source fro your android you can probably also do a port
<tiktik> one more qts...
<tiktik> ads reboot bootloader....
<tiktik> after doing this it doesnt indicate green robot of android.. why...
<ogra_> because meizu locked down the bootloader for your device ?
<ogra_> (forget about porting then, if oyu have no open bootloader there is no way to do a community port)
<happycamper> hi everyone o/
<tiktik> after then also it fails ...sudo oem fastboot
<tiktik> why...
<ogra_> right, meizu has locked down that device
<tiktik> its failing...
<ogra_> no way to install another OS on it then
<taiebot> mm how to add a group on the telegram app?
<happycamper> maybe a stupid question: can i uninstall apps & scoops without enableing developer mode?(on ubuntu touch)
<nik90> taiebot, I think you need to do it once using the desktop client.
<ogra_> happycamper, might work via the terminal app
<mimecar> happycamper, you can uninstall apps by pressing several seconds on the app
<taiebot> nik90: ok thanks
<pmcgowan> long press on the app and it allows uninstall unless its "special" happycamper
<happycamper> ty for the help, i'll check that out
<dobey> happycamper: or just go to the store scope, and find the app or scope you wish to remove, and uninstall from there
<dobey> happycamper: however, some things can't be removed, and some default installed apps which you can "uninstall" won't really free up any disk space, because they are in read-only storage, so they will only be unregistred and not show up in your apps or scopes list
<happycamper> yeah i got it now :D well i'm new to this
<happycamper> oh ok good to know dobey
<happycamper> ty again for the help every1
<jdstrand> dobey: fyi, fix for bug #1534807 is in silo 046 (ticket 1190)
<ubot5> bug 1534807 in Canonical System Image "Cannot run "sudo chroot ." in Terminal" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1534807
<jdstrand> verified locally. just waiting on the ci-train for my opportunity to signoff
<dobey> awesome
<taiebot> Will there be easter eggs in the next release of UT :-D
<dobey> sure
<dobey> all those bugs will no longer be there. we have all new ones to replace them :)
<taiebot> dobey: Lol they might not even be hard to find
<dobey> mariogrip: around?
<mr_Henk> Any advice on installing Touch on a Nexus 7 deb from --server=http://system-image.tasemnice.eu ?  I get to "2016/03/25 19:43:40 Rebooting into recovery to flash" which end in the N7 displaying "This phone needs restoring from a PC or a service center." right after that. If I boot it nor,ally there is a CM 13 installed if that matters.
<MaxEd> I have some questions regarding chroots, CMake and Ubuntu IDE interagration. Is this the right place to ask them, or should I go elsewhere?
<dobey> #ubuntu-app-devel is probably the better place
<MaxEd> OK, thanks.
<Haydn456> So, I'm on Ubuntu Touch and I've installed java, and I want to run a .jar file. But I can't, I get the error "No X11 DISPLAY variable was set, but this program performed an operation which requires it.". I understand this is because utouch uses Mir instead of X, but X apps are supposed to work in utouch... How do I do it, with a java program?
<Haydn456> Hello?
<Haydn456> anyone?
<Haydn456> help?
#ubuntu-touch 2016-03-26
<lotuspsychje> xc: check the topic mate
<xc> ok
<xc> thanks
<xc> lotuspsychje  http://www.meizu.com/products/ubuntu.html
<xc> this web seems some wrong
<lotuspsychje> xc: hmm ok ill report it soon
<lotuspsychje> xc: http://www.meizu.com/en/
<xc> lotuspsychje i just want to know how and where can i buy a phone with ubuntu systerm
<xc> it seems that PRO5 cant buy now
<xc> lotuspsychje http://lpaste.net/5082056933876170752
<xc> it's the email they send me
<xc> what's that mean?
<xc> ....
<anpok> xc: hm? probably what it says..
<xc> anpok is that means i cant buy now?
<anpok> xc: odd that they still state mid march, since it is rather late march.. it should be available in the upcoming weeks
<xc> ok,i will wait for it
<xc> i'm not sure i can buy it in china
<tushar> hello friends
<tushar> can anyone suggest me version which best support on thinkpad p50
<lotuspsychje> !devices | tushar
<ubot5> tushar: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<tushar> hi ubot5 thanks for reply ..I could not find support for thinkpad50 laptop ...
<tushar> !
<lotuspsychje> tushar: for a laptop better choose ubuntu-desktop, it has touch support
<lotuspsychje> tushar: ubuntu-touch is rather for phones and tablets
<tushar> lotuspsychje: sorry my mistake ...thanks for directions
<lotuspsychje> !ubuntu | tushar
<ubot5> tushar: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<xplt> What happened with emulator [last time I tried to run it, it was slow, but working. Now it doesn't]?.. It just shows white rectangular in top-right quadrant...
<lotuspsychje> treeline: i run ubuntu touch on nexus7 and bought bq 4.5
<lotuspsychje> treeline: pretty portable feeling
<treeline> sounds good, maybe something I'll try as soon as I get a replacement for my almost ancient galaxy nexus
<lotuspsychje> !devices | treeline
<ubot5> treeline: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<lotuspsychje> treeline: not all devices can run touch yet, so investigate first wich types
<treeline> right
<xplt> ...hm, but ARM-based OS image loaded normally [x86 didn't]
<scumbuntu> hi! is anyone hear me?
<scumbuntu> How to install Ubuntu Touch without Ubuntu (from another Linux distro)???
<scumbuntu> How to install Ubuntu Touch on Nexus 4 without Ubuntu (from another Linux distro)???
<mimecar> ubuntun flash util use a PPA
<mimecar> is you distro ubuntu based or do you use rpm?
<scumbuntu> hi! It's RPM-based
<mimecar> I don't know if you can flash
<mimecar> one option is create an Ubuntu Live USB
<mimecar> and flash the phone from live image
<scumbuntu> Can I install ubuntu only using adb, fastboot and Recovery on my device?
<mimecar> I don't know, sorry
<scumbuntu> OK, if I create Ubuntu Live USB is it possible to add an PPA there?
<mimecar> yes
<scumbuntu> Thank you
<mimecar> you cand add permanente storage for future flashing
<mimecar> unetbootin + ubuntu 15.10 iso
<scumbuntu> dd is better option
<mimecar> can you use permanent storage with dd?
<scumbuntu> I don't know
<scumbuntu> Yep. You right. I'll use unetbootin.
<mimecar> ;)
<scunbuntu> One more question (maybe someone know)... Is there any app for stardict dictionaries on UT?
<Checco> Ciao a tutti,il dual boot di ubuntu touch su Samsung s4 è possibile?
#ubuntu-touch 2016-03-27
<fairiestoy> Hello everybody. I have a little Problem connecting to mobile network on the  Aquaris E5 with Ubuntu 14.10 (r2). For some reason, it just won't connect. I've also looked up several ways to solve this (including accessing it via adb), but i can't get a connection. Has anybody an idea how i can solve this issue?
<nik90> fairiestoy, why are you using 14.10? It is so outdated. Use the latest 15.04 images.
<nik90> try the ubuntu-touch/stable channels or the ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed channels to be up to date
<fairiestoy> nik90 Thanks for the reply. But atm i have no access to a WLAN Point, thats why I thought i cannot upgrade. The current system was preinstalled on the phone.
<cybergig22> I was wondering if I could get help as to whether or not it would be a good idea to install ubuntu on a device I have since im not familiar with installing on tablets
<cybergig22> the specs for the tablet are located here http://pastebin.com/NGihGYsv
<cybergig22> its a windows 10 RCA tablet
<cybergig22> I need help, I want to try to install ubuntu on my tablet because I am not happy with windows 10 being on it so I was wondering if these specs would work with the ubuntu touch for tablets v
<cybergig22> http://pastebin.com/NGihGYsv
<cybergig22> Its an RCA windows 10 tablet too
<cybergig22> o_O
<cybergig22> http://www.amazon.com/RCA-Windows-Detachable-Keyboard-W101/dp/B00Z7Y7WRI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1459111062&sr=8-1&keywords=RCA+Windows+10+tablet
<cybergig22> thats the exact tablet
<cybergig22> except mine runs at 1.33ghz
<dobey> #ubuntu is the exact channel you should ask for help in, unless you are asking about porting the phone/tablet image builds to your device specifically; but since it doesn't run android, that might be problematic
<cybergig22> they told me to come in here
<cybergig22> I want to put it on a tablet
<dobey> what ubuntu do you want to put on the tablet? the standard unity7 based ubuntu like used on a standard intel PC? or you want the phone/tablet unity8 based confined version?
<dobey> (the latter may not be possible)
<cybergig22> I want to put it on a tablet?
<cybergig22> whic would be better suited i mean
<dobey> for the former, the correct support channel is #ubuntu
<dobey> you need to dlownload the ISO, make a usb drive out of it, and boot off of it, as is standard for installing ubuntu on any x86 pc
<cybergig22> so the desktop version would be better suited to install?
<dobey> whomever advised you that this channel is correct, was incorrect
<cybergig22> cause they threw me into here
<dobey> yes
<cybergig22> ok
<cybergig22> ok
<cybergig22> I'll tive them another go when i go home to see if I can get this all sorted out
<dobey> unless the tablet has 32-bit EFI, in which case installing ubuntu might be problematic. i'm not sure if 16.04 will fix that or not
<cybergig22> how would I find that out?
#ubuntu-touch 2017-03-20
<DigiUNS> does ubuntu touch work for a tmobile note 5
<DigiUNS> > #thanks
<rahulk> Hi all
<rahulk> I am trying to port ubuntu on my micromax A311
<rahulk> I am following this  https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/phone/devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/
<rahulk> But i am stuck after adb reboot bootloader
<rahulk> any one here ?
<anpok> what do you mean by stuck?
<rahulk> I am not getting the screen as metioned in the wiki
<rahulk> i am getting a screen with  ">> fastboot mode  " written
<rahulk> as per wiki " When the device is booted into the bootloader the screen displays the green Android robot lying on its back with its front panel open and a highlighted Start menu item."
<anpok> phone vendors can replace that screen with their own menu..
<rahulk> Than how to move further ?
<anpok> if fastboot sees the device.. then you are right on track
<rahulk> Now i am not getting any devices on "fastboot devices "
<rahulk> even no devices on adb devices
<anpok> can you interact with the menu shown on the phone via volume buttons?
<rahulk> No .. I can't
<rahulk> there is no activity on phone ..
<rahulk> anpok, Also ther is no menu .. only 2 lines " => FASTBOOT mode  =>FASTBOOT mode"
<anpok> then maybe you have a way to unlock the bootloader via android? ..i.e. stuff like tapping the build number in the "About phone" screen?
<rahulk> will it unlock boot loader
<anpok> on some android images it gives you access to the developer mode menu..
<anpok> if that does not help google for your device and unlocking the boot loader
<rahulk> I got access to developer options
<rahulk> I tried tapping it again, it says no need you are already a developer
<anpok> when the fastboot line is shown - do you get kernel messages that indicate that a different device is attached to your system?
<rahulk> anpok, Yes i get some other USB device connected
<rahulk> anpok,  https://bpaste.net/show/b818e6819815
<rahulk> this is the paste
<rahulk> Also this time Serial Number is also changed
<anpok> oh I assume you might have to use the mediatek flash tool instead
<aiyion> good morning everyone, daily dose of hacking: Has someone successsfully taken a picture via commandline?
<aiyion> I keep running into ioctl errors
<daker> kgunn: hi, against what should i report the mir-libs/mir-kiosk (from the G+ thread)
<daker> ?
<kgunn> daker: you can report against mir
<kgunn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+filebug
<daker> kgunn: bug 1674391
<ubot5> bug 1674391 in Mir "mir-kiosk failed to start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1674391
<kgunn> daker: thanks!
<kgunn> daker: hey, just from a glance...looks like app armor might have tightened up and we're getting a denial...
<kgunn> if you want, remove and install again with --devmode
<kgunn> which the system will allow you to proceed past the app armor denials...
<daker> kgunn: i do have both mir-kiosk & mir-libs installed with --demode, i get nothing
<pmcgowan> kgunn, hey I borked my image and trying to reflash, do you ever see no such medium from dd?
<kgunn> daker: hmmm, something's up then....you should not get denials with --devmode
<kgunn> daker: might be worth pinging on irc in #snappy
<kgunn> that's the snappy security stack...nothing to do with mir in that instance
<kgunn> pmcgowan: hmm...nope...you sure you're on the correct /dev/xxx
<kgunn> ?
<pmcgowan> kgunn, yes its sdb
<kgunn> pmcgowan: i've never seen dd complain like that...
<pmcgowan> kgunn, it mounts fine when I plug it in, I eject it and try to do the dd and thats the error
<kgunn> daker: even more interesting....seems jamie from our sec team added that sys_admin capability to the interface
<kgunn> https://github.com/snapcore/snapd/commit/012c466a973ecdfcaf664905b312f6b71e1dc4d9
<daker> kgunn: i do see : Mar 20 15:45:36 localhost snap[1585]: Mir fatal error: Failed to get frontbuffer
<pmcgowan> kgunn, he added a bunch of stuff so the web browser could come up for me
<pmcgowan> in confined
<kgunn> pmcgowan: daker is claiming he's got mir-kiosk and mir-libs installed both with --devmode
<kgunn> and i see a denial in his syslog which is really strange
<pmcgowan> kgunn, was woring for me last I tried but I am as I said currently borked
<davmor2> pmcgowan: I do when I give dd the wrong instructions but not at any other time if that helps
<daker> kgunn: i have updated the bug report & the syslog file
<daker> both installed with --devmode
<kgunn> daker: hey, so i just loaded up dragonboard with latest core...installed both mir-libs and mir-kiosk from --beta channel and it worked fine
<kgunn> so possibly we should call out --beta
<kgunn> (i'll try --edge, but curious if it works for you off --beta)
<pmcgowan> kgunn, beta channel indeed has last known working versions, I had not tried edge yet
<kgunn> daker: i also just tried --edge with --devmode, installed just mir-libs and mir-kiosk...i get the cursor just fine
<kgunn> now to try w.o devmode
<pmcgowan> kgunn, he is in a VM right?
<kgunn> mmm
<kgunn> kinda assumed it was vmm, but yeah...might be some other vm
<davmor2> or hardware
<kgunn> right, he indicated he had trouble on pi3 also (i think(
<pmcgowan> I dont see the g+ thread he referenced
<kgunn> it's on like ubuntu discussion
<kgunn> https://plus.google.com/communities/111350780270925540549
<pmcgowan> wonder why I dont get those posts
<daker> pmcgowan: on both rpi3 & a VM
<daker> I did follow the exact steps from the mir snap guide
<daker> i'll try again on the rpi3
#ubuntu-touch 2017-03-21
<javier4> abeato: hi. I'm porting UT to an mt6795 based device. I'm issuing some problems with ril. Can you help me?
<abeato> javier4, sure, first of all make sure you are selecting the mtk ofono driver
<abeato> javier4, for that, change /etc/init/ofono.override
<javier4> abeato: i tried both mtk both mtk2. The first one give a generic error. This is the log in debug mode of ofono with the second one.
<javier4> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/siM2juou/
<javier4> Sorry, wrong link
<javier4> Give me a minute
<abeato> :)
<abeato> javier4, anyway, is that list-modems output for the device?
<javier4> Yes. :)
<javier4> abeato: and this is the debug
<javier4> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/VmO4u6KB
<abeato> javier4, ok,  I see that you are not able to register apparently, although things do not look too bad in fact
<abeato> javier4, try to add these two variables to ofono.override:
<abeato>  OFONO_RIL_HEX_TRACE=""
<abeato> OFONO_RIL_TRACE=""
<abeato> then grab again the trace
<javier4> abeato: sorry for the delay. Syslog decided to be less cooperative. I hope I'll be able to post the log soon.
<mterry> tedg: bug 1669546 -- are you familiar with those issues mentioned in last few comments?  Do you know of an easy fix for disabling systemd units in certain xdg desktop sessions?
<ubot5> bug 1669546 in mediascanner2 (Ubuntu) "[MIR] mediascanner2" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1669546
<tedg> mterry: Well if it gets bus activated there's not much we can do, but otherwise it should only start if required by something else, like unity8.
<tedg> mterry: It shouldn't be "disabling" as much as "not enabling"
<mterry> tedg: sounds like it should always be dbus-activated instead of just started by upstart
<tedg> I'm not familiar with the specific issues they're talking about though.
<javier4> abeato: here we are, finally
<tedg> mterry: Then if someone starts it, it'll be there. I mean, that's the joy of dbus activation no control and random services.
<javier4> abeato: http://pastebin.com/SwhPJ5jv
<mterry> jamesh_: ^ you around?  Do you have some of the context for mediascanner2?
<tedg> mterry: I mean you could always add a preexec to check for the environment, but it seems to me if someone asked for it they want it running.
<javier4> abeato: Probably you need to know that this tree doesn't use the standard rild daemon, but a mtk-customized one.
<mterry> tedg: yeah I think most things in unity7 won't start it by default -- though if the user downloads a touch-written snap it may become started and they'd have the problems again
<mterry> seb128: so mediascanner2 -- sorry for surprising you on that, I didn't know it had a bad history with unity7.  Would a patch that cleanly exits if it detects non-unity8 environment work do you think?
<seb128> mterry, hey, no worry, yes it would be better to have it exit if it's not tested/useful on those sessions
<abeato> javier4,hmm, this is suspicious: MTK2_RIL_UNSOL_RESPONSE_REGISTRATION_SUSPENDED
<tedg> I'd say just make it not dbus activated... it doesn't make sense to not have it running on u8 (you want it to scan things in the background) and it doesn't make sense to have it running anywhere else. Doesn't seem like a candidate for dbus activation.
<dobey> i think the main issue would be that it scans everything on start, and causes lots of disk i/o, which is not very nice to do
<abeato> javier4, probably you need to send a request to get the registration to re-start
<abeato> javier4, iirc this was done by mtk2 driver at some point, maybe there is some change in this device. It looks like there is no hook for that event
<mterry> tedg: most of it isn't dbus-activated.  There's a main daemon that is upstart/systemd run.  Then a couple things that are dbus activated (extractor or whatever)
<javier4> abeato: user NeKit point me to this patch to mtk.c driver (not mtk2)
<javier4> https://github.com/rilmodem/ofono/commit/2c83eb87980b08435b072ab4209030c192ad354d
<javier4> but it's not easy to replicate it for mtk2
<abeato> javier4, how old is the device SoC? any idea? depending on that you should use mtk or mtk2
<abeato> javier4, or, if none fits completely, try to port that patch to mtk2
<javier4> ~end 2015. It's Helio X10
<abeato> javier4, hm, I'd say mtk2 would be better, but not 100% sure
<abeato> javier4, try to do something similar in mtk2 to what was done in mtk
<javier4> porting that patch is really colpmex. mtk2.c is just a copule of functions, while mtk.c redefine a lot of ril.c ones.
<abeato> javier4, try register to the event with g_ril_register() in the networking atom, then send RESUME_REGISTRATION in the hook
<javier4> i.e. to port that patch I had to add mtk_data struct to mtk2.c, but that struct uses a lot of mtk-customized function to initialize its fileds.
<abeato> javier4, no need to patch mtk2.c :)
<javier4> abeato: drivers/rilmodem/network-registration.c?
<abeato> javier4, yes, would be a good place: you could override delayed_register() in new file drivers/mtk2modem/network-registration.c
<javier4> abeato: that's what I was thinking about. Could you explain the overriding chain of ofono? I.E. when a function is not present in one of the customized driver, it fallbacks to ril one? Same for plugins?
<abeato> javier4, drivers/{mtk2modem,rilmodem}/voicecall.c would be a good example
<abeato> javier4, note that how it works is that you create the mtk2modem driver in mtk2.c, and that some of the methods of that driver are taken from rilmodem/voicecall.c
<abeato> javier4, ups, actually not true, you do not need to modify mtk2.c :)
<javier4> ok. Then it includes rilmodem/voicecall.h, and probably  links the object file from rilmodem/voicecall.c, i think.
<javier4> But now, in my g_ril_register, what should I pass as function? Should I write something new like "ril_reg_suspend_notify()"?
<sayeed99> is ubuport 5.1 really buildable atm??
<sayeed99> I am facing a lot issues. And I am not sure if it because I am trying to force it to build with jre 1.8
<sayeed99> anyone??
<mterry> jamesh_: when you get a chance, I'd appreciate a review of https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/mediascanner2/only-in-u8/+merge/320505 -- it's blocking mediascanner2 being in main / on image
<dobey> mterry: eh? i thought there was a way to do that with the systemd service file now?
<mterry> dobey: is there?  I looked at systemd unit documentation, didn't see an easy way to filter by env variable or desktop session type
<dobey> mterry: oh, that's what i thought from the discussion on this earlier
<mterry> Not to my knowledge, but would be happy to be proven wrong.  Though the env variable parsing is a little tricky, I'm not sure built-in systemd support would handle regexes
<mterry> Though if it natively understood desktop sessions, enough to offer something like OnlyShowIn=, that would be swell
<dobey> 09:35 < tedg> mterry: I mean you could always add a preexec to check for the environment, but it seems to me if someone asked for it they want it running.
<mterry> dobey: yeah a preexec key doesn't exist in systemd, only upstart
<dobey> oh
<tedg> mterry: ExecStartPre
<joe_w> hi, had a problem with dekko about a year ago, loading then not doing much else (not connwcting to server) having the problem again....was told to delete some files it worked last time but cant find the files (cant remember) can any one remind me...bq aquirous  thanks
<tedg> mterry: man systemd.service
<mterry> tedg: !? I will search for that, couldn't find it in docs or google, cool.  Though may not be any easier than what I ended up doing
<dobey> mterry: ExecStartPre=
<mterry> dobey, tedg: very cool, thanks.  But looking at the docs for that key, I think the in-code method is easier (for this particularly complicated env check) and consolidates the logic between upstart/systemd (which mediascanner2 still installs file for both)
<dobey> mterry: i guess ExecStartPre=echo "${XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP} ${XDG_SESSION_DESKTOP}"|grep -i unity8
<mterry> That fails on Unity82  :P
<dobey> mterry: that should do what you need i guess, or make a make a shell script
<dobey> we'll have mediascanner 22 by then :)
<mterry> Is there a problem with the in-code method that you so favor a systemd-line?
<dobey> special env var, and extra code that requires running mediascanner itself to decide if it should be run. which seems weird
<dobey> i think using the systemd method might still allow it to be started by dbus activation too, when an app does need it
<mterry> Scanning daemon doesn't dbus-activate itself I don't believe, there is a separate dbus-activated daemon that spins up if needed
<mterry> And a dbus-activated extractor.  Both of which should be fine to spin up if something happens to request them in u7
<mterry> Added comment to MP explaining options; I still prefer in-code though
<TartanSpartan> Hey, does anyone have a Meizu Pro 5?
<TartanSpartan> Anyone?
<carryononon> hi i'm trying to install ubuntu touch on my kyocera.  Are there any premade ubuntu-touch images for that phone?
#ubuntu-touch 2017-03-22
<nsathish> Hi, Does OTG supports on ubuntu touch I am trying to attach a pen-drive but not able to detect it.
<nsathish> looking into dmesg no logs was there
<nsathish> i am using nexus 4
<duflu> Good question. I have never tried
<nsathish> Also i tried skype call with bluetooth headset connected. But it is not working. Though skype with bluetooth not working with my ubuntu laptop also. Anybody tried this
<javier4> abeato: Hi. Yesterday forgot to mention you in my question: I'm still struggling trying to understand oFono structure. In example, what should I pass as a function (third parameter) to my g_ril_register()? Should I write a new function? Something like "ril_reg_suspend_notify()"? And what this function should do? P.S.: I'm the one trying to solve the
<javier4> "registration suspended" ossue with mtk.
<abeato> javier4, you need to define a new function, which will get called when the event is received. That function just needs to send another request to continue the registration, similarly to what mtk plugin does. No need to do anything else
<javier4> abeato: request that in turn, needs another 3 or 4 functions to be defined... Thanks again. I'll give that a try in the next hours. :-)
<abeato> javier4, no, not really, just send the request to continue the registration with g_ril_send, and forget. just put NULL as callback for g_ril_send if you find that easier. CBs in this case usually just print an error message if needed
<javier4> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/xRVA1GU0/
<javier4> LOL. Sorry. I really fucked up with the last message. :D
<javier4> mtk_data but not in ril_data. Should I ovveride ril_data adding that field (and where do I get it)? In addition, can I be sure that the function used by mtk.c to actually resume registration is suitable for my modem?
<javier4> https://github.com/rilmodem/ofono/blob/master/drivers/mtkmodem/mtkrequest.c#L155
<javier4> abeato: ok But resume_reg() uses the field suspend_id that's present in mtk_data but not in ril_data. Should I ovveride ril_data adding that field (and where do I get it)? In addition, can I be sure that the function used by mtk.c to actually resume registration is suitable for my modem?
<javier4> https://github.com/rilmodem/ofono/blob/master/drivers/mtkmodem/mtkrequest.c#L155
<taiebot> I have noticed that the Video & music scope have changed today. Can anyone confirm?
<taiebot> e.g. youtube scope Only  had Popular on youtube  section now it contains as well Movies, Sports,Music and gaming sections. They used to work before like a year ago but never came back until today...
<taiebot> on the seven digital scope,  the play icon is now really pretty
<remote> hi
<remote> has anyone built or installed ubuntu touch on a pixel phone?
<CoderEurope> Hiya - I am looking for the alternative website to Ubuntu Mate - its called MartinOS or something ...... any help ?
#ubuntu-touch 2017-03-23
<Seth> Is anybody still awake? I understand the hesitation to publicly respond to my ubuntu-phone message about Turbo 16.04 no longer even booting, but I'd like to be pointed in the right direction
<Seth> 16.04 was "working" on Turbo in a limited way up until February. Does anybody know what changed? I'm going through the DIFF now but haven't identified anything yet
<Seth> this is in reference to https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1668883
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1668883 in Canonical System Image "Meizu Pro 5 - switch to staging channel, stuck at purple screen" [Undecided,New]
<Seth> I know that everyone is doing good work trying to make Unity 8 and snaps a success for everyone, however, a little guidance or information would be apprecitated
<duflu> Seth: Most of the team is in Europe so will log on during the next four hours
<Seth> thanks duflu
<Seth> Keep up the good work. Please reply to me directly if you're not allowed to reply publicly. seth.ciango@gmail.com
<Seth> The community wants to help
<ahmad> hi
<ahmad> is there any one here
<Seth> Getting ready for bed ahmad. I was just looking for answers myself. What's up?
<ahmad> fine what about u
<Seth> need help?
<ahmad> غثح
<ahmad> yep
<Seth> I'll try to help while the experts sleep
<Seth> what's wrong?
<ahmad> can i download ubunto to my android
<Seth> I think we'd all love that. The goal is to make that possible and universal.
<Seth> right now there's a limited amount of devices that work
<Seth> part of the ubuntu phone process it loading the android firmware for your specific phone
<Seth> your phone manufacturer has to publish the firmware for that to be possible
<ahmad> mine is huawei p8
<Seth> if huawei publishes their system.img and unlocks their bootloader, it's possible with a lot of work
<ahmad> i have custom rom on it
<ahmad> and i unlock boot loader
<Seth> so right now, it won't work. However, it looks like your phone is 64 bit so there's a future possibility. I don't work for canonical so please don't take my statements as fact
<Seth> However any porting would be welcome although most of the work would have to be done by an enthusiast such as you
<ahmad> oh i just wanted to use it
<ahmad> but after that i started to hate ubunto
<Seth> if you want to port it and put in a lot of work, you might want to contact these guys: https://ubports.com/
<Seth> if you want to help and work with an emulator, you can always just download the ubuntu-sdk: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/phone/platform/sdk/
<ahmad> thanks
<ahmad> good night
<ahmad> sleep well
<skywave> hello people, a while ago i read an article that said there is an ubuntu version of the meizu mx6 coming soon. But it is the only article which claims this. Can anybody confirm if this is legit?
<skywave> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/07/meizu-mx6-official-announcement-specs this is a link to the article btw.
<pmcgowan> skywave, no that is not happening
<skywave> pmcgowan, thanks for the answer
#ubuntu-touch 2017-03-24
<Doc_> Hi all, I'm getting ready to flash Ubuntu on my Nexus 7 (2013) wi-fi tablet and I was wondering if it would be difficult to keep Android as another OS dual-boot/multi-boot into.
<Doc_> *to boot into
<Doc_> People do it all the time on custom ROM images don't they? Would I just need a custom recovery like TeamWin Recovery Project?
<Doc_> I should have read this first :( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/DualBootInstallation  Oh well. That kind of throws my Cardboard viewer out the window, but at least my keyboard layout will be supported
<JamesTait> jibel, I just got clobbered with the calendar sync spams all participants bug on the phone again. Can you remember the bug # and/or which log file I need to collect?
<jibel> JamesTait, bug 1628040 but you found it apparently
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1628040 could not be found
<ogra_> i dont get how it can send invites for an event that isnt existing in my calendar
<kenvandine> mterry, i tested your unity8-desktop-session branch on zesty, works great!
<kenvandine> trust prompts work and all!
<kgunn> kenvandine: on snap? or classic?
 * kgunn assume classic?
<kenvandine> classic
<kenvandine> mterry, i went ahead and created a silo for it
<mterry> kenvandine: thanks!
<kenvandine> silo 2636
<mterry> kenvandine: it's a bit of a big-hammer solution, but should only be temporary
<kenvandine> mterry, thank you for fixing it!
<kenvandine> yeah... it's a safe fix
<TartanSpartan> Hi does anyone have experience editing desktop application files within a container on UT?
<TartanSpartan> I'm trying to give the gnome printer application a real icon.
<dobey> TartanSpartan: "real icon" ?
<TartanSpartan> Anyone with experience of that?
<dobey> TartanSpartan: "real icon" ?
<TartanSpartan> Look at the printer icon on Ubuntu whatever version, Unity, GNOME shell etc. That one.
<TartanSpartan> Now, if you have the "Printers" application installed on UT devices, it's totally blank.
<TartanSpartan> It shows a greyscale version of the Unity icon, which obviously isn't correct.
<dobey> TartanSpartan: is "humanity-icon-theme" installed in your container?
<TartanSpartan> I'll check that.
<TartanSpartan> It is indeed.
<taiebot> When are we likely to see the new unav version ? https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2578
<TartanSpartan_> I might have missed messages posted since 14:42?
<TartanSpartan_> Any advice, dobey?
<dobey> TartanSpartan_: hmm, don't know. i think it should be using the icon from that theme and from the container. could maybe be a bug perhaps
<TartanSpartan_> Would I be right in thinking that all the other desktop apps e.g. Firefox have a set size of icon say 128x128? Or do you think the size can vary?
<dobey> icons from themes can vary in size depending on where the icon gets used; i don't recall the exact specifics of how icons are loaded in the version of stuff on the phone though
<TartanSpartan_> Hmm ok. This is actually the M10 though.
<dobey> right. phone/tablet.
<TartanSpartan_> I think I'll try and duplicate the range of icons on it, exactly as in the desktop installation, so hopefully the symbolic link of "Icon=printer" will pick up on one of them and load it.
<TartanSpartan_> Think that'll work?
<dobey> i would think if you have the theme installed, it already has the necessary sizes for the icon in it
<dobey> TartanSpartan_: do you know which iconf file exactly is being loaded?
<TartanSpartan_> iconf? Your typo I guess.
<TartanSpartan_> I dunno which file is being loaded and not sure how I would check that.
<dobey> TartanSpartan_: how about a screenshot of the icon as shown in the scope then?
<TartanSpartan_> Ok, how would I share that on IRC?
<dobey> upload it to imgur or somewhere and paste the link to it after uploaded
<TartanSpartan_> I'll see how that goes, bear with me.
<TartanSpartan_> Here we go:
<TartanSpartan_> http://imgur.com/a/UTKvg
<TartanSpartan_> So I'm in the process of migrating all files and programs from the "More Desktop Apps" container to the other one "Desktop Apps".
<TartanSpartan_> As you can see in "MDA" I experimented with one of the Nautilus icons to see if it could link to the printer icon, but no dice.
<dobey> oh it's showing the now icon image. hrmm
<dobey> ChrisTownsend: ^^ why is this?
<TartanSpartan_> Let me check the path I specified for it...
<dobey> i need to get lunch now
<TartanSpartan_> Yeah dobey, the path to the icon for Nautilus, I respecified to /home/phablet/Pictures/printer,png
<TartanSpartan_> *.png, no comma
<TartanSpartan_> i.e. the same one I specified for the printer program.
<TartanSpartan_> Please let me know when you get back from lunch :)
<TartanSpartan> I'm back, let me know if I missed anything.
<TartanSpartan> Back again.
<ryanleesipes> Hello TartanSpartan
<TartanSpartan> Hey. Were you following my earlier inquiry?
<dobey> TartanSpartan: is that printer.png in your home on the root, or inside the container?
<TartanSpartan> Root.
<dobey> it needs to be in the container
<TartanSpartan> Even though the rootfs mounts within the container?
<dobey> all of home is bind mounted in the container? i thought only some directories were
<TartanSpartan> Well, yeah some of the directories.
<TartanSpartan> I'll try moving it into the container and explicitly linking to it with a path in the desktop file. Bear with me.
<TartanSpartan> Didn't seem to work. This is my desktop file:
<TartanSpartan> http://imgur.com/a/enmYZ
<TartanSpartan> And yes I believe that path is an exact link to where I put the file in the container.
<CoderEurope> Qu. How do I check if my sd card is recognised on command line ?
<ChrisTownsend> TartanSpartan: dobey: The Libertine Scope gets icons from ubuntu-app-launch, which I believe, honors absolute paths for icons.
<ChrisTownsend> So if the icon is not showing, I suspect there may be some bug in u-a-l??
<dobey> TartanSpartan: no, the full path has to be as if the container is /
<dobey> TartanSpartan: also for pasting text, paste.ubuntu.com might be better option than screenshots :)
<TartanSpartan> So can you specify an optimal path in that case? I'm sorry but I don't quite get it.
<CoderEurope> sans/command line/terminal
<dobey> TartanSpartan: Icon=/usr/share/...
<TartanSpartan> Ahh, I see what you mean. Brb!
<dobey> really the standard Icon=printer should work for that though
<TartanSpartan> Yay, that worked! Thanks a lot :)
<TartanSpartan> Now, I dunno if anyone knows how to give hplip a full list of printer drivers on UT...?
<golden_ticket> Hey is the Meizu PRO 5 ubuntu edition functional in the US?
<golden_ticket> Like will it have a decent signal, etc?
<NeKit> https://www.frequencycheck.com/compatibility/Ealeulv/meizu-pro-5-ubuntu-edition-m576-dual-sim-td-lte-32gb-meizu-niux/united-states
<NeKit> looks like no
<TartanSpartan> I ask again, does anyone here actually own a Meizu Pro 5?
<CoderEurope> Question,How do I check if my micro sd card is recognised in terminal on UTouch  ?
<TartanSpartan> ls /media/phablet try that
<CoderEurope> just says 48E5-8975 ?
<TartanSpartan> That should be your SD card.
<CoderEurope> how do I put stuff in it to check ?
<TartanSpartan> What is it formatted as? FAT32?
<CoderEurope> ext2
<CoderEurope> how do I put stuff in it to check ?
<TartanSpartan> Ah, see unfortunately, I don't think UT can accept ext2 devices.
<CoderEurope> how do I put stuff in it to check ?
<TartanSpartan> Google that to check but I think it can only be FAT32 unless other people can correct me on that point?
<CoderEurope> how do I put stuff in it to check ?
<CoderEurope> can I take a picture & put it on the micro sd card for example ?
<TartanSpartan> I don't think so. Reformat the drive as FAT32 if you can.
<CoderEurope> I think it is okay - I didnt get an error message on startup - I just want to transfer a file (pic video whatever) to my micro sd card to check - how do I do that exactly ?
<TartanSpartan> I haven't used an EXT2 formatted card before, so I'm not sure. Someone else on IRC might know or if not then just Google "EXT2 micro sd card ubuntu touch".
<CoderEurope> So lemme get this right - you dont know how to transfer a *single* media file to the micro sd card on the ubuntu phone , right ?
<TartanSpartan> Yes because as I've said I've never used EXT2 on my devices.
<TartanSpartan> http://askubuntu.com/questions/739915/auto-mount-sd-card-formatted-as-ext4-on-ubuntu-touch
<dobey> CoderEurope: only VFAT (not exFAT) formatted SD cards will be auto-mounted
<CoderEurope> okay well lets says it is FAT32 - you still dont know how to transfer a *single* media file to the sd card from the ubuntu touch device, right ?
<dobey> CoderEurope: well, cp in terminal, or use file manager app
<TartanSpartan> Well sure I do in that case.
<dobey> for ext you have to mount it manually, but once mounted copying data to it should be the same
<TartanSpartan> Can you even go into the card in file manager and see it's files and folders?
<CoderEurope> ut when I type "file manager" into the ubuntu touch -I get nothing ?
<CoderEurope> **but when
<dobey> type it where?
<CoderEurope> on the third panel in the main scopes part after pressing the oramnge button.
<dobey> https://uappexplorer.com/app/com.ubuntu.filemanager
<dobey> well i guess you mean some scope, but i don't know which one you mean. it should say which scope it is at the top though
<dobey> and i don't know if filemanager was installed by default on whatever device you have or not
<golden_ticket> Is there any way to install ubuntu on the galaxy s7?
<golden_ticket> er
<golden_ticket> galaxy s7 active
<dobey> !devices | golden_ticket
<ubot5> golden_ticket: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<TartanSpartan> You might also want to install the desktop file manager Nautilus which is better than the mobile file manager app, but one step at a time.
<CoderEurope> golden_ticket: http://forum.ubports.com
<TartanSpartan> CoderEurope what device are you using?
<CoderEurope> E5
<TartanSpartan> Ah ok.
<CoderEurope> how do I copy and paste in file manager ?
<dobey> if it's possible, i would guess long press would open a menu
<CoderEurope> well I can create folders - so I guess it is okay
<golden_ticket> CoderEurope, thanks
<TartanSpartan> dobey, I've deleted a few files before using Nautilus but I probably shouldn
<TartanSpartan> 't have. You know? Because it doesn't have a Trash bin set up?
<TartanSpartan> So files aren't necessarily deleted but just disappear somewhere off into ether... and that somewhere might still be on the device.
<TartanSpartan> *the ether
<dobey> no if trash doesn't work the files should just get deleted i would think
<dobey> but trash should work i guess
<TartanSpartan> I figured you would have Nautilus on your own devices, no?
<CoderEurope> I need VPn on my device - I looked at this : http://ow.ly/QsXv30aeqQ6 but got a bit lost - anyone know of any VPN providers ?
<golden_ticket> CoderEurope, use VPN gate
<TartanSpartan> For my VPN I use Premiumize.me's Netherlands servers, very effective.
<golden_ticket> Free vpn that is compatible with openvpn
<TartanSpartan> dobey, can I ask what apps you've installed via Libertine?
<dobey> TartanSpartan: none. i don't have an m10
<CoderEurope> TartanSpartan: It is asking for my friggin' phone number !!!! I dont wabnt the bank top know my phone nuimbner !!!
<dobey> so i haven't tried to use nautilus in it
<dobey> i don't even really use nautilus that much on my workstation
<TartanSpartan> CoderEurope, I don't remember having to use my phone number for payment verification, maybe it's changed since then, sorry.
<CoderEurope> Fail !
<dobey> relax
<CoderEurope> blood outta a stone !
<TartanSpartan> dobey, so you don't feel like using desktop apps on your phone with a mouse and keyboard attached?
<TartanSpartan> Wow, what an ungrateful guy.
<dobey> TartanSpartan: not really no.
<dobey> yeah
<TartanSpartan> I know it seems a bit pointless e.g. on my MX4, when I have two Ubuntu desktop machines, my M10 and even some RPis which run Libre Office etc.
<dobey> sorry man, i'm not going to shopping around for a vpn that meets your requirements for you, because you're too lazy to do it :)
<TartanSpartan> Still, good for an emergency situation perhaps.
<TartanSpartan> When I get a Pro 5 with wireless convergence, that will be more useful.
<TartanSpartan> Bye for now everyone
<taiebot> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<taiebot> oups
<taiebot> Thanks guys for Unav
<JanC> unav is great indeed
<taiebot> Yes a big thanks to all the developers which are carrying on on updating their apps. Unav, LoquiIM etc... While i miss my daily ubuntu rc-proposed it's nice to see new features in apps.
#ubuntu-touch 2017-03-25
<anddam> howdy
<CoderEurope> Is there a version of 'File manager' that is a better alternative on U-Touch ? ...... looking for alternative to File manager ?
#ubuntu-touch 2017-03-26
<diamondsatlast> Is ubtouch based on an android container of kitkat 4.4?
<sebsebseb> hi
<CoderEurope> What the heck is Logdog ? https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/mar/26/12-ways-to-hack-proof-your-smartphone-privacy-data-thieves
<dobey> what the heck
<sebsebseb> dobey: hmm?
<sebsebseb> oh
<dobey> not sure why he asked that in here
<sebsebseb> dobey: since Ubuntu touch is to feature incomplete to be able to do most of the things in the article :D h eh
<dobey> sebsebseb: well it's an article about android/ios, and the thing he asked about specifically says it's an android/ios app
<dobey> should go ask the authors of it what it is
<anddam> I see there are no ubuntu phones sold atm, what's a good device to try it?
<sebsebseb> anddam: nexus 4/5 I guess if go
<sebsebseb> t
<dobey> google nexus4 or meizu pro 5
<sebsebseb> meizu pro 5 no longer being sold
<sebsebseb> or nexus  from manfacutreds
<dobey> you can buy an android one and convert it
<sebsebseb> yeah that's true
<dobey> the android pro 5 is avaialble
 * sebsebseb was thinking of doing that for the fhd tablet :d,  I have the hd
<dobey> anyway, time for more beer :)
 * sebsebseb doens't really have spare cash for this kiknd of thing right now
<sebsebseb> wel maybe for htose
<anddam> I recently switched to ubuntu as main system on laptop, and I'm wondering how the sync with an ubuntu phone is
<sebsebseb> anddam: have you tired unity 8 preview ?
<sebsebseb> on the desktop
<anddam> not sure, how do I check the unity version?
<anddam> I'm using 16.04 on desktop
<sebsebseb> well which version of ubuntu did you install ?
<sebsebseb> oh 16.04 hmm
<sebsebseb> anddam: 16.10 has a buiilt in unity 8 preview
<sebsebseb> that's what hte phone runs unity 8 and tablet
<sebsebseb> anddam: I tried out the unity 8 preview, in ubuntu 17.04 beta 2 yesterday as well, development version as well
<sebsebseb> and wow that has improved quite a bit since that 16.10 version
<sebsebseb> it seems
<sebsebseb> or enough to see differences :d
<anddam> I'm more interested into the syncing thing, I come from macbook + iphone and the sync was a bit "caged" but flawless
<sebsebseb> anddam: the idea is to converge it all together, phone, tablet, and desktop,  and everything will run the same stuff basically, but that's not quite there yet
<anddam> yes, I got the idea about converging
<anddam> I like that
<sebsebseb> 16.04 is boring and not really for  this trying of stuff though
<anddam> I'd actually like to have a single device to carry, dock it and have it became the computer
<anddam> nexdock-style
<sebsebseb> unless your on a ubuntu 16.04 based ubuntu perosnal of course, on some phone or tablet running ubuntu :d,  that's the  converging of things together, they are working on brining hte phone and tablet onto a 16.04 LTS base,  it's still based on ubuntu 15.04 for now, and  on freeze, only security updates now basically
<sebsebseb> anddam: they are working on replacing the old click packages with snappy as well
<sebsebseb> nexdock style?
<sebsebseb> I have a nexdock
<anddam> cool
<sebsebseb> anddam: its ok , but
<anddam> I'm just seeing it has changed, on website
<sebsebseb> need the correct hdmi cales etc
<sebsebseb> or wireless convergence set up
<anddam> I meant I'd like to dock my phone into a "stupid" laptop with battery, keyboard and screen
<sebsebseb> anddam: theres a newer nexdock coming, but that's quite different it seems
<sebsebseb> uses some intel cARD thing
<anddam> yes, that's what I'm referring to with the change on website
<anddam> an Compute Stick
<anddam> s/an /a /
<sebsebseb> I am not quite sure what the differenc e really is there
<sebsebseb> the first one was just. like a lap top
<sebsebseb> with a screen, web cam, and rather than a standrda keyboard, a bluetooth keyboard built in
<sebsebseb> and trac k pad
<anddam> oh Intel Compute Card is a net thing, my bad
<sebsebseb> anddam: can plug in say the ubuntu tablet into the nex dock, but then it goes black on that, and that's just for control, and works on nex dock
<anddam> anyway
<sebsebseb> anddam: anyway cloest you can get to something like the phone and tablet right now would be unity 8 on the desktop
<sebsebseb> and then installl your own programs into it as well using snapps
<sebsebseb> snappy
<sebsebseb> anddam: 16.04 lts eh.  17.04 next month
<sebsebseb> ok that's not lts, but has a more up to date built in by default unity 8 preview
<anddam> ok, thanks for the info
<sebsebseb> and it sounds like your soeone who would be ok with the stanard normal versions anyway :d
<anddam> how's Touch on phone for everyday use?
<sebsebseb> 9 months of support for normal ubuntu that's it
<sebsebseb> then meant to upgrade to next if haven't already
<sebsebseb> used to be 18 months like most distros
<sebsebseb> anddam: yep that's what I been doing for what nearly two years now :d
<sebsebseb> using a ubuntu device as my main device
<sebsebseb> so I have the first commerical phone,  the bq 4.5
<sebsebseb> the Meizu MX 4 as well
<anddam> how'd yuo rate the UX?
<sebsebseb> and the Ubuntu M10 HD  as well,  the white one in hd, rather than black in fhd.  actsually that's away for repair right now with a guy I know
<anddam> for everyday use
<sebsebseb> since I cracked the screen enough
<sebsebseb> but I have been using that tablet,  for about a year
<sebsebseb> as my main device, with a bluetooth keyboard
<sebsebseb> the logitech k480
<sebsebseb> and I have a few phones as well, but the MX 4 since getting it has been my main phone
<sebsebseb> Ubuntu phone yep
<sebsebseb> anddam: yes \Ubuntu touch is fine and great for daily use, unless you want to run lots of commonly known android apps for example
<sebsebseb> there aren't that many apps for Ubuntu touch
<sebsebseb> and most of them are web apps as well
<sebsebseb> however can get normal linux software working as well, there are ways :d  by deafult hd some demo programs on tablet, Libre Office.  gimp. gedit.
<sebsebseb> and something else ah yes firefox
<sebsebseb> but those were stuck to the old 15.04 versions since how its done
<anddam> I wouldn't dare running gimp on a phone
<anddam> I basically need a proper phone/contacts handling
<sebsebseb> well thats not on the phone
<sebsebseb> by default
<sebsebseb> but was on the tablet yes
<anddam> messaging/telegram/whatsapp/whatever people use for IM
<anddam> gmail
<anddam> likely dropbox
<sebsebseb> uh these are programs you want ?
<sebsebseb> apps ?
<anddam> basically that's all I use
<sebsebseb> you use whatsapp?
<anddam> I do
<sebsebseb> no whatsapp with ubuntu touch
<sebsebseb> well the ubports guy unoffically  bought ito ver maybe osme how, i read something
<anddam> when most of your contacts use it your hand is forced
<sebsebseb> but its' bsICALLY out
<sebsebseb> you want whatsapp and ubuntu touch isn't it
<sebsebseb> telegraph hardly anyone uses
<anddam> I use Telegram a lot
<sebsebseb> dropbox some web based one you can use i guess
<sebsebseb> or something
 * sebsebseb has never used telegrapm, and got the impression no one really usese it but ubuntu geeks
<anddam> gotta go, thanks for the info
